# Official Big Brother thread



## Chairman Meow (Jun 5, 2008)

Alright, all you sad sacks like me who are watching give us your comments here.


----------



## Random One (Jun 5, 2008)

Davina could've dressed up a bit


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 5, 2008)

The only bit of Big Brother worth bothering with is the bitchfest launch show comment thread on urban75.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jun 5, 2008)

Good god Davina isn't up the duff!


----------



## brianx (Jun 5, 2008)

Did she really say "Do you know what Britain doesn't have talent"? They're taking the piss.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 5, 2008)

I *heart* Davina, bless her. She looks lovely 

I'm excited! It better be good this time 

*pours more wine*


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 5, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> I *heart* Davina, bless her. She looks lovely
> 
> I'm excited! It better be good this time
> 
> *pours more wine*



She is a vacuous loathsome talent free zone famous for..... errrr..... well being famous.


----------



## citygirl (Jun 5, 2008)

me me me


think they have to "grow their own" this year.  i'm glued to my telly


----------



## brianx (Jun 5, 2008)

Fedayn said:


> She is a vacuous loathsome talent free zone famous for..... errrr..... well being famous.



Get some wine and she'll be OK honest. Wine goggles are mandatory when watching this.


----------



## Random One (Jun 5, 2008)

i like the diary room chair!!!


----------



## Dan U (Jun 5, 2008)

Fedayn said:


> She is a vacuous loathsome talent free zone famous for..... errrr..... well being famous.



you like her then?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 5, 2008)

I am probably going to watch a lot of it because I am going to have a lonely summer.


----------



## Annierak (Jun 5, 2008)

Can't wait for the token bitchy queen or two. God i'm annoyed already


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 5, 2008)

brianx said:


> Get some wine and she'll be OK honest. Wine goggles are mandatory when watching this.




I think 3 bottles of wine, ie semi-comatose-might make her bearable yes. We all have our pet hates, she just happens to be one of mine. The absolutely victory of aesthetics over fucntion, modern TV's victory of style over content.


----------



## Onslow (Jun 5, 2008)

((((((Dillinger4))))))


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 5, 2008)

I think I have reached rock bottom.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 5, 2008)

Fedayn said:


> She is a vacuous loathsome talent free zone famous for..... errrr..... well being famous.



Ello 
I don't agree I have liked her since Gods Gift.  I do think she isn;t quite as fabulously entertaining as she used to be but...I just can't stop liking her.


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 5, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Ello
> I don't agree I have liked her since Gods Gift.  I do think she isn;t quite as fabulously entertaining as she used to be but...I just can't stop liking her.



I doubt our difference of opinion over her will matter much in reality. I just don't share your opinion, no biggie. I just well, am not too fond, I don't know if I got that across.


----------



## Annierak (Jun 5, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Ello
> I don't agree I have liked her since Gods Gift.  I do think she isn;t quite as fabulously entertaining as she used to be but...I just can't stop liking her.


God's gift! I remember that . Wasn't it awful?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 5, 2008)

LOLLLLLLl



Fucking bellends


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 5, 2008)

Annierak said:


> God's gift! I remember that . Wasn't it awful?



GRIM! But I loved Davina n Graham on it 


Lol yup ya made it quite clear there Fedayn


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh. My. God.

Did they just mean they're into dogging???


----------



## Annierak (Jun 5, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> LOLLLLLLl
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking bellends


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 5, 2008)

*leaves thread to go and throw up*


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 5, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Lol yup ya made it quite clear there Fedayn



The women I work with in my section are all aware of my dislike of the programme and are waiting to spend the next X weeks annoying me about it at work.....


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 5, 2008)

i wonder if they can let go of each other.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 5, 2008)

noooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 5, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> Oh. My. God.
> 
> Did they just mean they're into dogging???



What did they say about dogging?


----------



## Annierak (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh ffs


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 5, 2008)

why?

WHY?


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 5, 2008)

There's not really any need to boo him, though.

Edit...now there is


----------



## moomoo (Jun 5, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> noooooooooooooooooooooo



I think you mean eeeewwwwwwwwww!


----------



## Annierak (Jun 5, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> why?
> 
> WHY?


I know!!! It's just wrong!!


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 5, 2008)

Digital Spy:

me, dear? gay, dear? no, dear!


----------



## aqua (Jun 5, 2008)

errrr


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 5, 2008)

oh dear


----------



## moomoo (Jun 5, 2008)

Lol


----------



## Annierak (Jun 5, 2008)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Digital Spy:
> 
> me, dear? gay, dear? no, dear!


.

God i've seen that Mario bloke in asda! I've seen him walking round with a vest on showing off his muscles. Worra wanker


----------



## weltweit (Jun 5, 2008)

So whats going on, has anyone arrived at the house yet?


----------



## aqua (Jun 5, 2008)

eerrrrr again


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 5, 2008)

It's funny reading this cos I'm not watching - my parents are watching some obscure Bunuel film in the next room


----------



## brianx (Jun 5, 2008)

Lee McQueen would say "that's what I'm talking about".


----------



## Wookey (Jun 5, 2008)

I like the supermarket boy.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 5, 2008)

Fedayn said:


> The women I work with in my section are all aware of my dislike of the programme and are waiting to spend the next X weeks annoying me about it at work.....






Guruchelles said:


> There's not really any need to boo him, though.
> Edit...now there is





Buddy Bradley said:


> Digital Spy:
> me, dear? gay, dear? no, dear!





Ohgod....."sweetie pudding pie" needs a slap


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 5, 2008)

She's definitely been chosen for her like-ability.


----------



## moomoo (Jun 5, 2008)

aqua said:


> eerrrrr again



But she gives herself 10 for intelligence and 10 for looks............ 

Nah, you're right.   Errrrrr indeed.


----------



## Annierak (Jun 5, 2008)

Wookey said:


> I like the supermarket boy.


 You're whh-ierd


----------



## aqua (Jun 5, 2008)

does she know where the north is?


----------



## moomoo (Jun 5, 2008)

Wookey said:


> I like the supermarket boy.



Pardon Wookey...........

Did you say


I like the supermarket boy.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 5, 2008)

This thread needs a facepalm


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 5, 2008)

OMG! 

He is from Wigan.

I thought I recognized his accent.

I hate him slightly less.


----------



## moomoo (Jun 5, 2008)

Oooh!  Nasty!


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 5, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> > Originally Posted by Fedayn
> > The women I work with in my section are all aware of my dislike of the programme and are waiting to spend the next X weeks annoying me about it at work.....



Not funny......


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 5, 2008)

Actually, I take it back.

I hate him MORE.


----------



## Onslow (Jun 5, 2008)

potential winner - Little Luke.

i think he might get bullied by the macho type boys that come in and win a nations heart.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 5, 2008)

Fedayn said:


> Not funny......



Sorry  


Lol the couple task will be interesting hopefully...


----------



## GoneCoastal (Jun 5, 2008)

Heh....


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 5, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Sorry



They're loving it in my section at work believe me...


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 5, 2008)

*pokes GC*


*sniggers at Fedayn quietly*


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 5, 2008)

I quite like the logo this year. Very emo.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## DRINK? (Jun 5, 2008)

Charly from last year.... any news on that fantastic TV series you were offered? The one you've been quacking on about since you were evicted almost a year ago, but which has mysteriously never surfaced (unless I missed its prime-time 2am run on 'Open Access 2')? It's just that the new series of Big Brother has just started, and the dwindling band of idiots who still have a vague interest in you will shrink to nothing as they get a shiny new batch of scumwhippets to idolise.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 5, 2008)

Mario seems to be a bit of a twat. He wants his girlfriend to have even bigger tits, be thinner and stop being into makeup! Sounds like a very jealous possessive type.

The secret task is going to be fun then


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 5, 2008)

DRINK? said:


> scumwhippets


----------



## moomoo (Jun 5, 2008)

A squealer............


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 5, 2008)

oh my gosh!


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 5, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> *sniggers at Fedayn quietly*


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 5, 2008)

I quite like her. She'll be fine once she's calmed down


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 5, 2008)

What's the difference between a "trainee teacher" and a student?


----------



## Epico (Jun 5, 2008)

Why am I watching this?


----------



## ovaltina (Jun 5, 2008)

hmm


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 5, 2008)

What. A. Cock.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jun 5, 2008)

Totty!


----------



## ovaltina (Jun 5, 2008)

clearly a twat,  but,


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 5, 2008)

fanny


----------



## moomoo (Jun 5, 2008)

Oooh, he's rather dishy!   



Probably a prat though.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 5, 2008)

Shallow Dale won't talk to ugly people and will nail anything in there


----------



## Epico (Jun 5, 2008)

Bellend.


----------



## ovaltina (Jun 5, 2008)

we need some nice queens in there (not the usual really weird queens)


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 5, 2008)

he's pretty but that's about it. A pretty arsehole


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 5, 2008)

alice band said:


> I quite like her. She'll be fine once she's calmed down


Think so too. 


Ohhh eye candy! Shame he has a mouth  Gagged he would be lovely


----------



## moomoo (Jun 5, 2008)

Epico said:


> Bellend.



Dishy bellend though...............


----------



## N_igma (Jun 5, 2008)

Luke looks like one of those people who used to take a shit load of drugs but quit everything after he went away with the fairies.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jun 5, 2008)

Epico said:


> Bellend.



Oh yes. But quite a cute one.


----------



## brianx (Jun 5, 2008)

I like Rachael. She's lovely and likes to chat. I bet she loves a nice cup of tea.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 5, 2008)

I still, after 8 series of Big Brother, cannot understand what motivates someone to go on national television and proudly proclaim in front of millions that they are possessed of so many negative characteristics. What is wrong with these people?


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 5, 2008)

God i proper hate him already. He's an ego on legs.

I'm sure i said i wouldn't watch this last week. It's sucking me in


----------



## brianx (Jun 5, 2008)

Buddy Bradley said:


> I still, after 8 series of Big Brother, cannot understand what motivates someone to go on national television and proudly proclaim in front of millions that they are possessed of so many negative characteristics. What is wrong with these people?



They've got negative characteristics.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 5, 2008)

LOL @ Big Brother. "I dress trendy." "What happened today?"


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 5, 2008)

How many of these are students?


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 5, 2008)

Haha that Steph is gonna find it SO hard not to flirt big time with the eyecandy


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 5, 2008)

Is Sylvia the Charley wannabe?


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 5, 2008)

brianx said:


> They've got negative characteristics.


But they way they say them, you can tell that they're aware that the things they are saying will be perceived poorly by other people. Yet they still choose to parade their inadequacies in front of millions of people, despite knowing that their chance of any lasting fame is virtually nil.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 5, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Haha that Steph is gonna find it SO hard not to flirt big time with the eyecandy



I am looking forward to that tension.

'Mario' wont like the competition for his fake girlfriend.


----------



## moomoo (Jun 5, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Haha that Steph is gonna find it SO hard not to flirt big time with the eyecandy



Yeah, I was thinking that!   

Why are the girls always so gorgeous and thin?


----------



## ovaltina (Jun 5, 2008)

boring... bring on the queens...


----------



## brianx (Jun 5, 2008)

Lee McQueen would say "That's what I'm talking about".


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 5, 2008)

This is the first year of Big Brother that I don't have a telly! 

Will they do catch up programmes on C4 without me installing 4OD does anyone know?

If not I'll have to catch up on YouTube.


----------



## ovaltina (Jun 5, 2008)

oh for fuck's sake


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 5, 2008)

Dennis = token camp gay man

I cant believe he is 23


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 5, 2008)

ovaltina said:


> boring... bring on the queens...



wish granted


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 5, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I am looking forward to that tension.
> 
> 'Mario' wont like the competition for his fake girlfriend.



I think he will hate it even more when she flirts lots with others...and they with her 



Omg...@ the dancing queen!


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 5, 2008)

ovaltina said:


> boring... bring on the queens...



Spooky 

How did you know


----------



## moomoo (Jun 5, 2008)

ovaltina said:


> boring... bring on the queens...



Your wish has been granted!


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 5, 2008)

What's the bets that they're going to use 'which stairs did X go down?' as a feature on the psychology show?

Here's a queen oval


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 5, 2008)

Like any of you are gonna answer that, you bastards!   

I wanna see it! <stamps>


----------



## brianx (Jun 5, 2008)

He'll walk. Flounce alert.


----------



## Epico (Jun 5, 2008)

OMG A raging queen! They never put them in BB!

OMG OMG OMG


----------



## moomoo (Jun 5, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> This is the first year of Big Brother that I don't have a telly!
> 
> Will they do catch up programmes on C4 without me installing 4OD does anyone know?
> 
> If not I'll have to catch up on YouTube.




Buy a tele!


----------



## Vash (Jun 5, 2008)

Theres no point for us humans I mean, I'd bag myself as a protest too get this shite off the air.


----------



## ovaltina (Jun 5, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Your wish has been granted!



Ugh. 

Why are all the gay people on BB freaks? 

(not to be judgemental, but I'd run a mile)


----------



## Scarlette (Jun 5, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Dennis = token camp gay man
> 
> I cant believe he is 23



How come you are watching when you slated me for doing so?!?!?!

There is NO WAY he is 23. 43 possibly.

But I like him.

Don't like the girls going 'girls don't like me'. I hate girls competitively hating each other.


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 5, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> What's the bets that they're going to use 'which stairs did X go down?' as a feature on the psychology show?



No psychology show this series


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 5, 2008)

Suitboy's bezzy mate incoming


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 5, 2008)

ovaltina said:


> Ugh.
> 
> Why are all the gay people on BB freaks?
> 
> (not to be judgemental, but I'd run a mile)



Why are they mostly Scottish


----------



## ovaltina (Jun 5, 2008)

alice band said:


> No psychology show this series



Boo! that's the best bit!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 5, 2008)

milly molly said:


> How come you are watching when you slated me for doing so?!?!?!
> 
> There is NO WAY he is 23. 43 possibly.
> 
> ...



I was slating you for missing the first three housemates.

I like Eurovision. Do you think I would miss this?


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 5, 2008)

ovaltina said:


> Why are all the people ever on BB freaks?




Fixed.....


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 5, 2008)

alice band said:


> No psychology show this series



Ohhh.

Just as well.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 5, 2008)

ovaltina said:


> Boo! that's the best bit!





Now THAT is fail. 

How am I supposed to pretend to be clever now?


----------



## ovaltina (Jun 5, 2008)

I quite like the psychology show - all that stuff about body language is quite interesting *embarrassed*


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 5, 2008)

Agreed, ovaltina.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 5, 2008)

ovaltina said:


> I quite like the psychology show - all that stuff about body language is quite interesting *embarrassed*



It's ok (((hugs))) you're amongst friends here.


----------



## Scarlette (Jun 5, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I was slating you for missing the first three housemates.
> 
> I like Eurovision. Do you think I would miss this?



Oh sorry! am stuipid. You my soulmate, kid.


----------



## ovaltina (Jun 5, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> It's ok (((hugs))) you're amongst friends here.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 5, 2008)

There is a blind fella 

I liked his joke about the cheap tv license


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 5, 2008)

how far delayed is the show? It's dark here but still really light at Elstree.

Ah gosh I want to say something about the blind guy but just can't find the words


----------



## ovaltina (Jun 5, 2008)

what the fk is that poncho about?


----------



## moomoo (Jun 5, 2008)

A blind man who dresses up as a woman?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 5, 2008)

milly molly said:


> Oh sorry! am stuipid. You my soulmate, kid.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 5, 2008)

Luke looks like 80% of Wigan's young men.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jun 5, 2008)

Blind trannie scot FTW!


----------



## ovaltina (Jun 5, 2008)

did he say he's blind in one eye or both? i thought it was one...


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 5, 2008)

ovaltina said:


> what the fk is that poncho about?



Aww. Give him a break. He might dress himself


----------



## ovaltina (Jun 5, 2008)

i quite like this one...


----------



## N_igma (Jun 5, 2008)

ovaltina said:


> did he say he's blind in one eye or both? i thought it was one...



One but he got an operation in the other at 23 and then went fully blind.


----------



## brianx (Jun 5, 2008)

Uber Charlie bless her. Booed on the way in too.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 5, 2008)

I reckon she will walk.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 5, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> Blind trannie scot FTW!



Heh I like him ...so far.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 5, 2008)

How old is she?


----------



## Scarlette (Jun 5, 2008)

She is 'not practising at the moment'? Can you do that? Just dip in and out. I would stop practising every weekend.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 5, 2008)

23


----------



## Vash (Jun 5, 2008)

Shite, got drunk said something I shouldn't have story of Bb really.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 5, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> Blind trannie scot FTW!



Aye


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 5, 2008)

milly molly said:


> She is 'not practising at the moment'? Can you do that? Just dip in and out. I would stop practising every weekend.



Saw a few spoilers and one of them was a practising muslim who gave up after 9/11

Must be her then...


----------



## Onslow (Jun 5, 2008)

i like gingers


----------



## ovaltina (Jun 5, 2008)

quite like this chef bloke

eta - maybe not


----------



## moomoo (Jun 5, 2008)

What did Rex find out during his exams?  I missed that bit.


----------



## Vash (Jun 5, 2008)

The worst thing is I look like that cunt Rex.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 5, 2008)

Mario is a bit crap at this pretending malarkey

"have you met my girlfriend" is the first thing he's said to everyone before he's even said hello


----------



## Epico (Jun 5, 2008)

moomoo said:


> What did Rex find out during his exams?  I missed that bit.



That his Dad had a boyfriend.


----------



## Onslow (Jun 5, 2008)

Vash said:


> The worst thing is I look like that cunt Rex.



That aint a bad thing.


----------



## Scarlette (Jun 5, 2008)

Why is everyone religious this time?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 5, 2008)

Ah another 'Muslim'.


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 5, 2008)

I like Mohammed. Mo with the Fro


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 5, 2008)

Mohammed's Mr Happy top is better than Mario's Mr Happy top.


----------



## moomoo (Jun 5, 2008)

Epico said:


> That his Dad had a boyfriend.



Really?


----------



## brianx (Jun 5, 2008)

Everywhere he's been there's been a civil war. And now he's in the UK. Ah well he's in the house so everything will be OK.


----------



## aqua (Jun 5, 2008)

lol @ epico


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 5, 2008)

Yeah but no but


----------



## moomoo (Jun 5, 2008)

aqua said:


> lol @ epico



Was he fibbing then? 

You tell me aqua, you're my friend - you wouldn't lie to me...........


----------



## aqua (Jun 5, 2008)

was he fibbing about what? I'm laughing cos he's watching it 

I'm "errrr"'ing again with this one


----------



## aqua (Jun 5, 2008)

ah if it was about his dad having a boyfriend no thats right


----------



## moomoo (Jun 5, 2008)

aqua said:


> was he fibbing about what? I'm laughing cos he's watching it
> 
> I'm "errrr"'ing again with this one




Oh, I thought you meant Rex's dad didn't really have a boyfriend. 

Oooh, a non skinny bird.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 5, 2008)

Lol@Vicky Pollard


----------



## Epico (Jun 5, 2008)

aqua said:


> lol @ epico



Stop me watching this!

*shakes aqua*

PLEASE stop me watching this!!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 5, 2008)

I am bored by her already


----------



## ovaltina (Jun 5, 2008)

aw! i quite like her too!

They've got some nice people this year


----------



## aqua (Jun 5, 2008)

I won't no  you know I watch it 

in fact I remember many conversations you taking the piss for me watching it  shall I remind you of them


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 5, 2008)

ovaltina said:


> aw! i quite like her too!
> 
> They've got some nice people this year



Steady on! They've only just gone in


----------



## aqua (Jun 5, 2008)

yeah but this time last year I was already deciding it was going to be shit


----------



## moomoo (Jun 5, 2008)

Epico said:


> Stop me watching this!
> 
> *shakes aqua*
> 
> PLEASE stop me watching this!!




Oh stop pretending you don't like it!


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 5, 2008)

it's already better than last year, remember the all-female launch night?


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 5, 2008)

aqua said:


> yeah but this time last year I was already deciding it was going to be shit



This time last year i decided i'd never watch it ever again


----------



## Scarlette (Jun 5, 2008)

Not very polished this lot, are they? In fact, only one slick laddy modelly bloke, init?


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 5, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwww bless Darnell


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 5, 2008)

I think he is alright!


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 5, 2008)

alice band said:


> awwwwwwwwwww bless Darnell



Awww. I like him. LOL 'The only white man at the family reunion'


----------



## Epico (Jun 5, 2008)

I hate white people who act black. 

( very sorry )


----------



## Scarlette (Jun 5, 2008)

Uh oh: Jennifer!


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 5, 2008)

Jennifer is going to love the 'immigrants' in the house then


----------



## DRINK? (Jun 5, 2008)

The blind fella gives himself 7 out of ten for attactiveness......how does he know???


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 5, 2008)

Ermm Darnell he is black isn't he so isn't acting it?  


Jennifer is pretty! Aawww. Lots of opinions though so should be interesting


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm really struggling here. I believe in mothers having choices but I can't understand the mentality behind leaving your child for (potentially) 12 weeks of zero contact to be on the telly.


----------



## brianx (Jun 5, 2008)

I like Jennifer, don't agree with all of her opinions but she seems OK. Very fit in a Geordie lass way.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 5, 2008)

o m g 



I dont know what to say about that thai lady


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 5, 2008)

she may well walk, she's left a baby behind.

Mr Alice says Rebecca (the screaming girl) looks like Bernard Bresslaw in drag  

oooh a masseuse. She'll be popular


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 5, 2008)

*fans Dill*   
Cute ain't she!


----------



## Epico (Jun 5, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Ermm Darnell he is black isn't he so isn't acting it?



I know. Sorry, it was a bad taste joke.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 5, 2008)

I like this bonkers Thai girl 

Another friend for Jennifer then...


----------



## moomoo (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm going to have to borrow aqua's 'errrrr'..........


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 5, 2008)

Lisarocket said:


> I like this bonkers Thai girl
> 
> Another friend for Jennifer then...



yeh


----------



## Lea (Jun 5, 2008)

Thai woman looks a bit nutty but fun.


----------



## moomoo (Jun 5, 2008)

Epico said:


> I know. Sorry, it was a bad taste joke.



Funny for you though!


----------



## Scarlette (Jun 5, 2008)

This is going to be a good year.


----------



## brianx (Jun 5, 2008)

No ping pong this year then.


----------



## clandestino (Jun 5, 2008)

just tuned in. any chance of a catch up? who's in?

bonkers thai lady

and...?


----------



## cliche guevara (Jun 5, 2008)

We flicked through this, saw Tory Boy and turned it off.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jun 5, 2008)

Awww I like her.


----------



## Annierak (Jun 5, 2008)

*presses mute button* Why do they have to scream?


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 5, 2008)

There's Mario again with his 'we're a couple' thing before he's even said hello


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 5, 2008)

!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 5, 2008)

They're going to get married on Sunday


----------



## Scarlette (Jun 5, 2008)

They can't marry them. That is ridiculous and I can feel myself getting daily mail about it.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 5, 2008)

I like that.


----------



## brianx (Jun 5, 2008)

I thought she was straight these days. Davina keep off it girl.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jun 5, 2008)

Lisarocket said:


> There's Mario again with his 'we're a couple' thing before he's even said hello



I know. 

Oh god. Looks like it might be a good year. There goes my summer.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 5, 2008)

milly molly said:


> They can't marry them. That is ridiculous and I can feel myself getting daily mail about it.



Well if people are daft enough to go in as a couple what do they expect 

Sparks are going to fly


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 5, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> I know.
> 
> Oh god. Looks like it might be a good year. There goes my summer.



I swore i wouldn't watch it tonight 

I'm sucked in till at least the wedding on Sunday now


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 5, 2008)

Not a bad mix at all !!!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 5, 2008)

I dont know who to fancy.


----------



## Scarlette (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh my GOD! This project thing is the best thing ever. all the best people ever!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 5, 2008)

I missed nikky


----------



## Epico (Jun 5, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I dont know who to fancy.



Hmm... I'm thinking Sylvia.

Thank fuck the football starts on Saturday.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 5, 2008)

I was thinking Sylvia as well. 

Maybe Rachel.

I am hoping they will grow on me.


----------



## moomoo (Jun 5, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I dont know who to fancy.



I do.


----------



## Epico (Jun 5, 2008)

moomoo said:


> I do.



As long as it not 'Bellend', missy.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 5, 2008)

Which one?


----------



## El Jefe (Jun 5, 2008)

Epico said:


> Hmm... I'm thinking Sylvia.
> 
> Thank fuck the football starts on Saturday.



Jesus, football and Big Brother at the same time.

<sells TV>


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 5, 2008)

moomoo said:


> I do.



Innit!!!!!


----------



## moomoo (Jun 5, 2008)

Epico said:


> As long as it not 'Bellend', missy.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 5, 2008)

I aint got a clue what he called


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 5, 2008)

Is it over??? Has the modern day Victorian freak show finished?


----------



## moomoo (Jun 5, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> I aint got a clue what he called



Dale


----------



## Epico (Jun 5, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> Jesus, football and Big Brother at the same time.
> 
> <sells TV>



Yeah, I cant fucking stand that Jesus on my TV.


----------



## Scarlette (Jun 5, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I dont know who to fancy.



Why not just fancy them all until they let you down. It will become clear who is the one for you.

Brian Dowling (much as I love him secretly) is a very interesting colour.


----------



## keithy (Jun 5, 2008)

I don't like that it's already bringing out the worst in me, I was sitting there getting excited at prospect that the 'real girlfriend' would go mad with jealousy and that...


----------



## moomoo (Jun 5, 2008)

keithy said:


> I don't like that it's already bringing out the worst in me, I was sitting there getting excited at prospect that the 'real girlfriend' would go mad with jealousy and that...




You're not alone.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 5, 2008)

Channelle looked nice.

For the first time.


----------



## keithy (Jun 5, 2008)

moomoo said:


> You're not alone.



thank god the cookie girl came in, hopefully she will distract me from my bitter desire for other people's heartbreak! 

want one?
no

thankyouuuuuu


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 5, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> I like that.


Me too 



milly molly said:


> Oh my GOD! This project thing is the best thing ever. all the best people ever!


I LOVE Justin n Alan


----------



## Looby (Jun 5, 2008)

keithy said:


> thank god the cookie girl came in, hopefully she will distract me from my bitter desire for other people's heartbreak!



I love her, she's my favourite.  Dale is a knob but he is very cute. 

I was going to start a poll to see what peoples favourite housemate was on first impressions but there's not enough options. 

Just got in from watching at a mates house, can't believe this is on 10 pages already!! Lol.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 5, 2008)

El Jefe said:


> Jesus, football and Big Brother at the same time.
> 
> <sells TV>



I'm gonna tell my flatmate he can watch the kickball as long as I don't have to see any BB. I can ignore the kickball, but not the godawful shrieking of recent BB housemates. I used to be able to watch it before the shriek brigade took over.


----------



## El Jefe (Jun 5, 2008)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm gonna tell my flatmate he can watch the kickball as long as I don't have to see any BB. I can ignore the kickball, but not the godawful shrieking of recent BB housemates. I used to be able to watch it before the shriek brigade took over.



Seems fair. Or you could gouge his eyes out and avoid both


----------



## keithy (Jun 5, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Dale is a knob but he is very cute.



agreed. I was drooling over him and housemate was all "BUT HE'S A NOB!!!!!". I just said like... look mate... I don't care what he's like - it's not as if I have to spend time with him to perv. Let's face it, I can press mute. or just wank over him in his sleep on BB live


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 5, 2008)

I had a wank over that racist girl from the last one.


----------



## keithy (Jun 5, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I had a wank over that racist girl from the last one.



which one?


----------



## Scarlette (Jun 5, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I had a wank over that racist girl from the last one.





DILL!!!

I love Nikky. She's my favourite ever, I think.


----------



## Looby (Jun 5, 2008)

I love this track that's on now, what's the band called?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 5, 2008)

The Mystery Jets.

You should listen to their song called 'young love'.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 5, 2008)

I like it too. SO 80's including the video for it!


----------



## Woollyredhat (Jun 6, 2008)

So are they all wankers? Maybe the winner could get to take part in the next olympic.

I misread an article about there being two staircases from the outside world 
 suggesting they would be in Paris ( was actually Pairs  )
However, I reckon they should go to Paris,  via Eurostar, then would be abandoned at Arc De Triomphe at rush hour and have to get to the other side all together... led by Jade Goody


----------



## Flashman (Jun 6, 2008)

In the kingdom of BB the (one eyed?) man is king.

I liked him, Darnell and Mo Fro on first impressions. Dale was handsome until he started to speak, amazing how often that happens with beauties.

Struggled to understand what half of 'em were saying.

Luke looks like a young Alan Partridge.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 6, 2008)

Well I had to work unexpectedly tonight and thus missed my first BB launch night in ages. Not a fucking clue what's going on. 

Without any info at all and watching the live feed, the blonde barbie lass looks to have some spark (the camera loves her obv), and the Ant'knee look-alike could go far (yes, I know he's a twat). Nothing else stands out really, apart from the scary stalky bloke in the red t-shirt. Names to faces, people? Is there a secret task or owt?

I know nuthin'


----------



## zoooo (Jun 6, 2008)

I have decided to fancy Rex.

I will also fancy Dale. Despite not wanting to. 
Just like my embarrassing Anthony fancying period a couple of years back. 
*for shame*


----------



## Flashman (Jun 6, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Well I had to work unexpectedly tonight and thus missed my first BB launch night in ages. Not a fucking clue what's going on.
> 
> Without any info at all and watching the live feed, the blonde barbie lass looks to have some spark (the camera loves her obv), and the Ant'knee look-alike could go far (yes, I know he's a twat). Nothing else stands out really, apart from the scary stalky bloke in the red t-shirt. Names to faces, people? Is there a secret task or owt?
> 
> I know nuthin'



Michael is blind. Darnell is albino.

Mario and Lisa are a real couple, but in a twist Mario is pretending to be shagging Steph in a secret mission. They must convince the others they are a couple, if they fail those three plus Luke will be up next week, if they win the rest of the house is up.

Can't be arsed going through them all tbh.


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 6, 2008)

I've just given BB more attention in reading   Mark Lawson's article on it  than I will for the rest of the summer. This, though, made me smile:



> But, apart from this strong show of faith, the 2008 intake conform to the series' traditional types: nutters, shaggers, shriekers, wrinklies and stooges. For example, 21-year-old Dale has already been set up as the stud: "If there's any fanny in there, I'm going to nail it."



Words to live by.


----------



## KellyDJ (Jun 6, 2008)

I missed it.  Feel asleep again before 9pm


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Jun 6, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I dont know who to fancy.



I do.  Its Kathreya 


The one I want to see take a fall most of all is that arrogant cock Rex.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 6, 2008)

Flashman said:


> Dale was handsome until he started to speak, amazing how often that happens with beauties.


----------



## souljacker (Jun 6, 2008)

I have to admit to watching this last night. I switched over at 10 for My Name is Earl and got Davinia instead. 

I want the little Thai lass to win. She's hilarious.

What is it with BB contestants and names? None of them could say Darnell. WTF?


----------



## Looby (Jun 6, 2008)

souljacker said:


> What is it with BB contestants and names? None of them could say Darnell. WTF?



Poor fucker, that Mario called him about 4 different names. I think he settled on Danielle.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 6, 2008)

zoooo said:


> I have decided to fancy Rex.
> 
> I will also fancy Dale. Despite not wanting to.
> Just like my embarrassing Anthony fancying period a couple of years back.
> *for shame*



don't worry. i fancied jason.

JASON.

god.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jun 6, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> don't worry. i fancied jason.
> 
> JASON.
> 
> god.



For shame girl!


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 6, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> For shame girl!



i know. i literally don't know what happened to my brain. it was a dirty shameful crush.

i think it was a moody manline...i don't even know why i'm trying to justify this.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 6, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> don't worry. i fancied jason.
> 
> JASON.
> 
> god.



'Jungle cat' Jason. The bodybuilder who loved himself?


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 6, 2008)

Lisarocket said:


> 'Jungle cat' Jason. The bodybuilder who loved himself?



oh god. why did i admit to this?


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 6, 2008)

I have decided to like Luke and Michael and the Welsh girl and possibly Dennis. I have decided to hate Dale and possibly Mario. I reserve judgement on the rest.


----------



## DRINK? (Jun 6, 2008)

Mario ....

Weren't you the 'random member of the public' set up on Ant and Dec's saturday night take away with everyone asking you for an autograph in a restaurant thinking you was Joey from Friends? 

Weren't you the c*nt on one of Bravo's 'Booze Britain' type shows?

You probably already have an agent ringing you on a daily basis to appear on whatever the f*ck you can get your fat vain ugly c*nt face on. Postman my arse, tv whore more like


----------



## Annierak (Jun 6, 2008)

I think they're all cunts


----------



## Flashman (Jun 6, 2008)

A good mix. Hoping for some proper rows like that one with the blonde Scots lad and the Plastics and the hairdresser with the hat.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jun 6, 2008)

DRINK? said:


> Mario ....
> 
> Weren't you the 'random member of the public' set up on Ant and Dec's saturday night take away with everyone asking you for an autograph in a restaurant thinking you was Joey from Friends?
> 
> ...



Oh, I think you could be right about Ant and Dec! On digitalspy they are also saying he's done porno vids.  And some Brits in prison thing?


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 6, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> oh god. why did i admit to this?



you can't take it back now I'm afraid 

Anyways according to the C4 BB site, Marco and his pretend missus have already had a falling out. I can't find the link at the moment, but apparently she's had a go at him for not showing her enough affection. Got to feel sorry for her really, she's only 19 and she has to pretend to be with this guy who's old enough to be her father!


----------



## DRINK? (Jun 6, 2008)

Am sure one of them was in an aphex twin video as well


----------



## kained&able (Jun 6, 2008)

Havent read this at all. But GET IN MO!!!!!

Lovely fella kinda. Think he still owes me money the bastard.

dave


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 6, 2008)

Kat ftw fo sho.

I like Darnell but fear he's too quiet. I wonder how long it'll be before Michael gets pissed off with everyone leading him around saying "touch this, it's pink"? Rebecca will be a bitch and slag people off behind their backs and I'll hate her. Mo Fro is weird. Luke reminds me of Mark Collett too much for me to see past the suit at the moment. Which one's the one that hates immigrants? She can fuck right off. Dennis will piss me off too, look at me I'm a raving queen isn't that so funny lolz. I don't have much to say about any of the others except that I don't particularly like them and think they are mostly made of fail.

I'm off to make myself a cookie jar – why didn't I think of this before?


----------



## Looby (Jun 6, 2008)

DRINK? said:


> Mario ....
> 
> Weren't you the 'random member of the public' set up on Ant and Dec's saturday night take away with everyone asking you for an autograph in a restaurant thinking you was Joey from Friends?



Shit, I remember that!! What a cunt.


----------



## DRINK? (Jun 6, 2008)

the television equivalent of f*cking a wasps nest


----------



## Lea (Jun 6, 2008)

DRINK? said:


> Mario ....
> 
> Weren't you the 'random member of the public' set up on Ant and Dec's saturday night take away with everyone asking you for an autograph in a restaurant thinking you was Joey from Friends?
> 
> ...



Mario looks nothing like Joey from Friends. More like an uglier version of Sylvester Stallone.


----------



## DRINK? (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm in the big brother house at the moment, I sneaked in my laptop to do my emails and stuff while I was away from work. I plan on killing everyone tomorrow around 6.30PM it will be worth tuning in for I think, till then. Bye. Oh and I'm going to cut Davina's face off and stitch it to her arse where it belongs


----------



## zoooo (Jun 6, 2008)

KeyboardJockey said:


> I do.  Its Kathreya
> 
> 
> The one I want to see take a fall most of all is that arrogant cock Rex.



?
Have you got Rex mixed up with Dale?

Rex didn't come off as anything extreme, did he? (most people didn't even notice him i think) Let alone arrogant.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 6, 2008)

I think Rex has the potential to be a big cock but I agree with zoooo he didn't come across too bad imo.  
Dale on the other hand  T W A T.


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 6, 2008)

Annierak said:


> I think they're all cunts



/\/\/\/\

Correct


----------



## scruff (Jun 6, 2008)

Annierak said:


> I think they're all cunts



Yep. Gave up watching last night after Mikey went in. HATE that Dale cunt. And that Dennis... why do they always stuck in gay guys who are the worst possible advert for homosexuality?


----------



## zoooo (Jun 6, 2008)

That is very annoying.

But for all we know they've put some more normal gays in there too, one or two of the other men in there could be. We just don't know it yet, cos they're ordinary people and not screamingly camp.


----------



## elbows (Jun 6, 2008)

I didnt even know it was on until later that night, watched it live for 10 minutes, developed too much hate, mourned the fact that only people with certain ego types seem to go on these days, probably because everyone else has seen how much horror being on Big Bro can cause them, and wouldnt touch it with a barge pole!

Im bound to give it another chance though just in case someone shines this year, but am not optimistic based on what I read about the contestants.

Oh yeah Im also totally allergic to overcontrived situations that remind me too much of terrible sitcom plots - hence I cannot watch it again until after the pretend relationship thing has passed.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 6, 2008)

LOL at every single person getting Darnells name wrong.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 6, 2008)

That screamer need duct taping!!


----------



## brianx (Jun 6, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> That screamer need duct taping!!



I used to live next door to someone that screamed to give the impression that she had a fun personality. She was a right miserable bastard until she'd had her happy juice and then she did that mad laughing/screaming thing all the time. That woman brought it all back.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 6, 2008)

*screams*


----------



## Fatuous Sunbeam (Jun 6, 2008)

scruff said:


> why do they always stuck in gay guys who are the worst possible advert for homosexuality?



I don't really agree with this. There's been a variety of gay guys in there - they haven't all been outrageous queens. Remember Josh, Richard, Michael, Gerry? They were as different from each other as they are from Dennis.


----------



## brianx (Jun 6, 2008)

I like the Scottish gay lad. He's great with the blind man and like Gok he loves women. I hope that he wins this.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 6, 2008)

Gay men never win.


----------



## Looby (Jun 6, 2008)

Apart from Brian.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh yeh.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 6, 2008)

*duct tapes Dill*


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 6, 2008)

That scouse girl has the same face as my sister.


----------



## mysterygirl (Jun 6, 2008)

whos the girl in the pink outfit with the truly........ amazing....... gold sparkly boots..... and boyo in the hoody with the sparkly patterns on it? I quite like the hoody, would look better on me than him.  



Oh OK, maybe not then.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 6, 2008)

Her name is Kat!


----------



## Looby (Jun 6, 2008)

I loved it when Kat couldn't find the bedroom.


----------



## moomoo (Jun 6, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> *screams*




*Slaps Dilly*


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 6, 2008)

Mg her name is Kat, she is a masseuse and from Thailand (I think?) and she LOVES cookies! 
Sparkly, bling boy is Rex. Potential to be a twat but is staying under the Twat-O-Meter at mo. 

Poor Steph having to sleep with snoring ole Mario(akaShaun)! heh....


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 6, 2008)

I refuse to call him 'mario' without any kind of bracketing. 

I mean, who the fuck just decides to call themselves 'mario'?


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 6, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> On digitalspy they are also saying he's done porno vids.  And some Brits in prison thing?



I'm usually on Digital Spy for this but it's already really pissed me off. There seem to be a lot of immature people on there. There's already a thread about 'hating' Mikey, with no reasons apart from things like 'he won't contribute', 'i just don't think he fits in' and 'it's not fair to the other housemates to have to look after him' 

Some people are calling the thai girl Ting Tong FFS 

Aside from that, Darnell is sticking out for me at the moment because of his reluctance to rate the girls when he was talking to Mo, and Lisa because she seems to be taking the secret task in her stride. 

I hope Stephanie doesn't mess it up because she doesn't believe they're a couple. Even if they aren't it doesn't matter in the end. It's a task-play the game!


----------



## moomoo (Jun 6, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I refuse to call him 'mario' without any kind of bracketing.
> 
> I mean, who the fuck just decides to call themselves 'mario'?




I'm going to call myself Mario just to annoy you.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## mysterygirl (Jun 6, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Her name is Kat!





Strumpet said:


> Mg her name is Kat, she is a masseuse and from Thailand (I think?) and she LOVES cookies!
> Sparkly, bling boy is Rex. Potential to be a twat but is staying under the Twat-O-Meter at mo.
> 
> Poor Steph having to sleep with snoring ole Mario(akaShaun)! heh....



I don't know if I could live with Kat.  Definitely not with those....... golden coffins she had on her feet!  

Didn't really notice Rex much, was _far _more interested in his hoodie!  

PS  ONE DAY after saying I was going to stay away - _ONE DAY!_ and here I am, asking.   @ self.....


----------



## moomoo (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm only going to watch it till after the weekend............


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 6, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Gay men never win.



Didn't Brian the trolly dolly win it a few years back?

Think he does the late night bingo thiny now and is quite orange


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 6, 2008)

"oh hi my name is mario, except it isn't its shawn"


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeh yeh suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuure@moomoo & Mg


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 6, 2008)

moomoo said:


> I'm only going to watch it till after the weekend............



Don't want to miss the wedding eh?


----------



## pennimania (Jun 7, 2008)

mysterygirl said:


> I don't know if I could live with Kat.  Definitely not with those....... golden coffins she had on her feet!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Looby (Jun 7, 2008)

pennimania said:


> Really glad you said that.
> 
> I find Kat really really annoying - I suppose we are meant to find her sweet and entertaining - but there- I have never liked twee entertainments with children twittering and squeaking.
> 
> <waits meekly to be flamed>




I like her because when all the others will be bitching, topping up their tans and comparing boob jobs she's still be a good laugh I expect if a little annoying. 

I know what you mean though.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Jun 7, 2008)

The Somalian/Ethiopian-looking bird is quite fit.

*Legs it*


----------



## pennimania (Jun 7, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> I like her because when all the others will be bitching, topping up their tans and comparing boob jobs she's still be a good laugh I expect if a little annoying.
> 
> I know what you mean though.




I almost think I would rather talk about suntans than fucking biscuits

then I think maybe it is a language problem and feel ashamed for being irritated 

but now I am going to go  one worse and say I am also annoyed by the blind guy (sorry haven't learnt his name). watching the live feed for a bit (honest I don't do this much ) all I seemed to hear was him moaning about what he would not eat.

If I had put myself up for a show like this, I would not be being precious about cook-in sauces


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 7, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> The Somalian/Ethiopian-looking bird is quite fit.
> 
> *Legs it*


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 7, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Dale



Thats a well gay name....


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 7, 2008)

The C4 BB website is much improved this year. Looks like they're going to have Grace Dent as a regular contributor. I used to enjoy her BB blog on (I think) the Radio Times website.


----------



## Pingu (Jun 7, 2008)

wont be watching this, unless mrs ping has it on.

but

who is likely to be getting off with who?

make your predictions here

all i know is that there is "some fit scouse bird who you would fancy" and an anyoying bloke whos been inside. this was mrs pingus summery to date.


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 7, 2008)

brianx said:


> I like the Scottish gay lad. He's great with the blind man *and like Gok he loves women.* I hope that he wins this.




But in a gay way.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 7, 2008)

alice band said:


> The C4 BB website is much improved this year. Looks like they're going to have Grace Dent as a regular contributor. I used to enjoy her BB blog on (I think) the Radio Times website.



I love Grace Dent. She's been writing a book for the last few months, so there's been no TV blogs. Glad she's back


----------



## mk12 (Jun 7, 2008)

This show has potential. Hopefully there'll be some hirarious moments.


----------



## moomoo (Jun 7, 2008)

Lisarocket said:


> Don't want to miss the wedding eh?








Sweaty Betty said:


> Thats a well gay name....



Lol! 




Pingu said:


> all i know is that there is "some fit scouse bird who you would fancy" and an anyoying bloke whos been inside. this was mrs pingus summery to date.



Who's been in prison?  And what for?  I've not seen it yesterday or today.


----------



## brianx (Jun 7, 2008)

mk12 said:


> This show has potential. Hopefully there'll be some hirarious moments.



I agree those four in the diary room were really good. Those two can't really get married can they? They should be honest and tell everyone that it's all a lie. They've sussed them out anyway so it's probably too late anyway. 

Scottish gay lad to win. He's a character but that level of energy is going to be difficult to keep up.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 7, 2008)

Darnell was in trouble in US....gangs etc. I think I read....dunno about prison. Think he went in a few times....


----------



## brianx (Jun 7, 2008)

That task must be really cramping that young scouse girl's style. She's tagged as a granny grabber and the other lads would be over her like a rash if she didn't super, snoring Mario hanging around like a bad dad.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 7, 2008)

I think thats what she is mad at...she seems to spend a bit of time with Rex. Must be doing her head in LMAO


----------



## Looby (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm watching it now, poor Steph.  This is a horrible task and Mario is really creepy.


----------



## MikeMcc (Jun 8, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> I'm watching it now, poor Steph.  This is a horrible task and Mario is really creepy.


Watching Mario and Steph in the diary room after the proposal the more I'm convinced he's a BB plant (and Lisa by default).


----------



## Madusa (Jun 8, 2008)

Strumpet! ...the albino dude off BB is THE guy in the head shop in Dam!!


----------



## Santino (Jun 8, 2008)

MikeMcc said:


> Watching Mario and Steph in the diary room after the proposal the more I'm convinced he's a BB plant (and Lisa by default).


Someone is thought to be a plant every single year in Big Brother but no one has ever turned out to be.


----------



## swampy (Jun 8, 2008)

Madusa said:


> Strumpet! ...the albino dude off BB is THE guy in the head shop in Dam!!



Pretty sure I worked with him via the Fairbridge charity, he's a good guy, really turned his life around


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 8, 2008)

Alex B said:


> Someone is thought to be a plant every single year in Big Brother but no one has ever turned out to be.



Well, that's not true - there have been plants, haven't there? The key thing is that the public knew, even though the housemates had to work it out for themselves...


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 8, 2008)

Madusa said:


> Strumpet! ...the albino dude off BB is THE guy in the head shop in Dam!!



Fuknell!! You could be right!!? Heh


----------



## Scarlette (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm really upset that Dermot doesn't do Little Brother anymore.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 8, 2008)

Terry Eagleton in todays Sunday Times said:
			
		

> ...The audience of Big Brother is a narcissist peering in a mirror, delighting in the consolation of its own features reflected there.



That whole article is good! He compares it too early Christian public confessionals and 17th century Puritanism, among other stuff!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 8, 2008)

milly molly said:


> I'm really upset that Dermot doesn't do Little Brother anymore.



Its just not right is it?

I am also disappointed by the lack of Big Brothers Big Brain, and also the lack of Russell Brand.


----------



## Scarlette (Jun 8, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Its just not right is it?
> 
> I am also disappointed by the lack of Big Brothers Big Brain, and also the lack of Russell Brand.



I don't like that girl who is doing it now. I imagine she'd be a bit mean.


----------



## Madusa (Jun 8, 2008)

That woman with the top hat on BB's Little Brother looks like a character off Angela Anaconda.


----------



## Scarlette (Jun 8, 2008)

Madusa said:


> That woman with the top hat on BB's Little Brother looks like a character off Angela Anaconda.



I don't know what hat is but she is the one I mean, who I don't like. Dermot was so kind and sincere and lovely. She's just bleurrrrrrgh!


----------



## Looby (Jun 8, 2008)

I rarely watched BBLB and Big Brain but I still really miss Russell. 
I wish that James and Matt had agreed to do BBBM full time. Will they be back this series?


----------



## brianx (Jun 8, 2008)

Fucking hell get Alexandra an Exorcist.


----------



## aqua (Jun 8, 2008)

oh my god I want to kill several of the girls already


----------



## brianx (Jun 8, 2008)

Please make Sierra Leone lady a bunny girl. 

Edited beacuse it's bunny noy bummy.


----------



## mysterygirl (Jun 8, 2008)

What's with the albino guy?  What's his disability he was going on about?


----------



## aqua (Jun 8, 2008)

can no one just talk and not HAVE TO SCREAM EVERYTHING


----------



## aqua (Jun 8, 2008)

mysterygirl said:


> What's with the albino guy?  What's his disability he was going on about?


he is partially blind


----------



## mysterygirl (Jun 8, 2008)

aqua said:


> he is partially blind



That explains the squinting then, thanks.

Mikey, I take it, is completely blind.

The shouting always gets on my nerves in the early stages, they do calm down after a week or two though.   It's part of the reason why I tend not to get into it for a while.


----------



## aqua (Jun 8, 2008)

yep mikey can see nothing, whereas he can see some things like shapes etc but not detail


----------



## aqua (Jun 8, 2008)

*picks up axe and goes into the house*


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 8, 2008)

"im not tryin to be funny, right"


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 8, 2008)

"I dont give two shits, yous not respectin me man"


----------



## Lea (Jun 8, 2008)

alexandra out first. she's such a miserable moany so and so...


----------



## mysterygirl (Jun 8, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> "im not tryin to be funny, right"



Yes I think we've got that bit now......... She's trying to be Charly, isn't she.

*sigh*


----------



## brianx (Jun 8, 2008)

Alex needs an exorcist and to go home she's horrible. The man's blind you twat.


----------



## sally_sally (Jun 8, 2008)

I feel so sorry for mikey, they are making such a big deal our of what is nothing.

Sal


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 8, 2008)

She totally over reacted then!  
Yep get her out. 

Eermm if Mikey did do something nasty or offensive his blindness can't be used as an excuse though, cmon now....


Ohh didn't know Darnell was partially sighted.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 8, 2008)

I also didn't like the other side of that argument, as argued by Mario in the diary room.

Its nothing to do with him being blind. He explained it best himself.


----------



## clandestino (Jun 8, 2008)

mysterygirl said:


> She's trying to be Charly, isn't she.



she's charley without the charm.


----------



## keithy (Jun 8, 2008)

brianx said:


> Alex needs an exorcist and to go home she's horrible. *The man's blind you twat.*



what's him being blind got to do with owt though? They over-reacted, yeh, but why is it any more wrong just because he's blind?


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 8, 2008)

Exactly Dill n Keithy. Mario's explanation was ridiculous imo. 

Charly had charm? Eermm missed that bit of BB


----------



## clandestino (Jun 8, 2008)

i don't believe alex was really offended by what happened. she saw the other girl (don't know her name) being offended, saw an opportunity to pick off a rival at a weak point, and steamed in. classic bully behaviour.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 8, 2008)

I think this one has _negative_ charm.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 8, 2008)

I agree I think ianw....she was VERY aggressive.

Heh Dill.


----------



## brianx (Jun 8, 2008)

keithy said:


> what's him being blind got to do with owt though? They over-reacted, yeh, but why is it any more wrong just because he's blind?



Because he didn't know what he was doing. He was joining in and having a laugh. She just wanted to cause a fuss. Get some lozenges.


----------



## clandestino (Jun 8, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Charly had charm? Eermm missed that bit of BB





she didn't but there was something horribly watchable about her - that level of narcissim at that velocity was spectacular. that way she richocheted between being what she thought was charming and just going off on one was fascinating. alex isn't that complex.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 8, 2008)

Course he knew what he was doing! He is blind not stupid! :confused;
He knows what a pair of little knickers feels like ffs. I don't think he meant it nastily altho going on about the smell and them being dirty wasn't so nice and prob. why the other girl got offended imo. He was stupid n let the moment run away with him but...it didn't warrant such an attack from that Alex.


Good point, ianw


----------



## mysterygirl (Jun 8, 2008)

brianx said:


> Get some lozenges.



She asked for some.  When she said she had tonsillitis.  If she _did _have tonsillitis, she'd be in bed, dying.  Not sitting in the bathroom, shouting.  I get tonsillitis a lot (although not as much as I used to thank god) and there is _NO WAY_ I would have been able to be up and shouting at people if I were ill, thats for sure.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 8, 2008)

ianw said:


> she didn't but there was something horribly watchable about her - that level of narcissim at that velocity was spectacular. that way she richocheted between being what she thought was charming and just going off on one was fascinating. alex isn't that complex.



What was amazing about Charley is that she would come right to the edge of being able to actually look at herself as the person she is, have a chance of redemption from being the absolute wankstain that she is, then fall right back into being a wankstain by opening her mouth and saying "IM NOT BEING FUNNY RIGHT". 

She was thought so much of herself but she was so fragile as well.


----------



## keithy (Jun 8, 2008)

brianx said:


> Because he didn't know what he was doing. He was joining in and having a laugh. She just wanted to cause a fuss. Get some lozenges.



I really don't want to cause offence but that's very patronising. Of course he knew what he was doing, do you think he goes through life in some kind of blur just because he is blind? He knew they were pants otherwise why would he have put them on as pants? He knew they weren't his own pants, as they were ladies knickers.


----------



## brianx (Jun 8, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Course he knew what he was doing! He is blind not stupid! :confused;
> He knows what a pair of little knickers feels like ffs. I don't think he meant it nastily altho going on about the smell and them being dirty wasn't so nice and prob. why the other girl got offended imo. He was stupid n let the moment run away with him but...it didn't warrant such an attack from that Alex.
> 
> 
> Good point, ianw



I'm going to watch it again on +1 to see what he did. I had half an eye on it earlier but I thought that he was being part of the party and she just wants to start a fight with anyone.


----------



## clandestino (Jun 8, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> She was thought so much of herself but she was so fragile as well.



exactly. that's why i found her so watchable. ultimately she was a really nasty piece of work, but you could see that battle between her good and evil sides right there on her face. it was like she was being possessed.


----------



## clandestino (Jun 8, 2008)

i can't believe i've been sucked into this nonsense again.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 8, 2008)

Same.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 8, 2008)

Mwuahhahaha you SO have  

brianx - I agree he was being part of the party and he was actually trying to entertain Mario etc. I also agree she seemed to want to start a fight with someone and picked him at that moment. She was pissed off in beginning cos of bunny outfits etc wasn't she. I just don't agree that because he was blind he didn't know what he was doing. That's silly.


----------



## moomoo (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm not going to watch it again.  I couldn't stand all the swearing and screaming. 

Get that bloody girl out and I'll have a rethink. 

Although, I haven't yet seen the wedding................


----------



## keithy (Jun 8, 2008)

I just really want to see how people react when they find out it IS fake, especially the ones who believed it wasn't real then were convinced because they trusted Mario and Steph. I wonder whether they'll all just be like "ah i would have done the same thing for the task" bla bla or be upset. Darnell may be upset as he was saying earlier that Mario probably wouldn't do that to Mikey.


----------



## brianx (Jun 8, 2008)

This is the first time that I've watched it without doing something else at the same time. I didn't realise how bad it was even the adverts are crap. They just had the Fratellisis but Nina Simone has just had her freedom so it's not all bad, I want to see what he did but I'm sure that he makes the same mistake as the young girl last year who just wanted to fit in and be one of the gang and used the "N" word with Charlie.


----------



## Looby (Jun 8, 2008)

I might be reading too much into this but on the BB site, there's a bit at the top with all the housemates on it. They all have occupations listed apart from Mario. Is that a bit weird? 

I'm watching it on +1 so haven't seen the row yet.


----------



## mysterygirl (Jun 8, 2008)

ianw said:


> i can't believe i've been sucked into this nonsense again.



I haven't been.

*whistles innocently*


----------



## brianx (Jun 8, 2008)

That's the worst hen night ever.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 8, 2008)

I wish that girl would stop screaming. It's making my ears bleed


----------



## brianx (Jun 8, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> I wish that girl would stop screaming. It's making my ears bleed



Yup and when you give it your full attention time goes slow. I've been watching this +1 progarm for two days now. I want to die I'm a trained actor reduced to the status of a bum.


----------



## brianx (Jun 8, 2008)

I've just seen what he did. He wore someone's knickers. Not in a purvy way but it all turned nasty. I'll never watch this shit again. Bunch of twats. Mario stuck up for him. Mario to win.


----------



## Looby (Jun 8, 2008)

Ok, just seen it on +1. Mikey did take the joke too far, I think he was just showing off and if I was Sylvia I'd have got a bit stroppy but ffs it did not warrant the ridiculous reaction from Alex. She was busting for a fight. She was a complete twat. Disgusted my fucking arse, stupid bitch. 

Mario trying to pass it off as 'he didn't know what he was doing because he has a disibility' was pretty insulting tbh.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 8, 2008)

Exactly what I think sparkly one.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Jun 8, 2008)

Does anyone else think the dancer guy who keeps breaking into a fake American accent (can't remember his name) is just like the American zoo keeper guy of the Mighty Boosh?  

God he's dreadful!


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 8, 2008)

OMG yes!! Bob Fossil! LMAO!


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Jun 8, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> OMG yes!! Bob Fossil! LMAO!



That's the one!!! 

Glad it's not just me then.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 9, 2008)

Oh, Dennis?

Yeah, actually you're right! How disturbing.
I love Bob Fossil. 

I think Alex was both itching for a fight, and disgusted by the whole 'man wearing women's clothes for a laugh' thing and them all being in the bath together. Probably a massive homophobe. That's why she blew up.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Jun 9, 2008)

The problem with Dennis isn't that he's like Bob Fossil, it's that he's _unconsciously_ like Bob Fossil.  

Dennis isn't American though, is he?  Why does he keep talking in that accent?   It makes me want to twat him.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 9, 2008)

He's got a bit of a 'local' nose too.

He's trying to be an amalgamation of all my favourite sitcoms!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 9, 2008)

utter utter cringe.

I am turning this off.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 9, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> utter utter cringe.
> 
> I am turning this off.



Whats happening- i cant turn the tv on


----------



## Lea (Jun 9, 2008)

Is Mikey really crying or is he after some sympathy and hugs from the bikini clad girls?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 9, 2008)

Lea said:


> Is Mikey really crying or is he after some sympathy and hugs from the bikini clad girls?



Of course, by turning off I mean carry on watching.

I thought this as well.


----------



## clandestino (Jun 9, 2008)

did mario know mikey before big brother?


----------



## Lea (Jun 9, 2008)

ianw said:


> did mario know mikey before big brother?



not that we know of...


----------



## clandestino (Jun 9, 2008)

this whole thing is weird. i feel very uncomfortable watching it.


----------



## Looby (Jun 9, 2008)

Ooh, the wedding? I watched a clip of them all singing Celine Dion- classic.


----------



## Lea (Jun 9, 2008)

stephanie out first. she didnt put much effort into the task.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 9, 2008)

beeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbsssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!


----------



## clandestino (Jun 9, 2008)

mario out first i reckon.


----------



## Looby (Jun 9, 2008)

Lea said:


> stephanie out first. she didnt put much effort into the task.



Neither would I have done if it meant cosying up to that creep. *shudders*


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 9, 2008)

ianw said:


> mario out first i reckon.



Yeh. 

His patronizing attitude towards that blind bloke is a bit sickening.


----------



## Lea (Jun 9, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> beeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbsssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!



calm down! calm down!


----------



## clandestino (Jun 9, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Yeh.
> 
> His patronizing attitude towards that blind bloke is a bit sickening.




i don't find him too patronising. in fact, his kindness towards mikey is his saving grace i think. although he's not above using that friendship. he didn't call off the wedding to protect mikey - it was because steph called him a stupid git. he's just all ego. he'll go.


----------



## Scarlette (Jun 9, 2008)

That screaming when she said doggy style, was well annoying.


----------



## Looby (Jun 9, 2008)

Mario- 'Forget the wedding, food comes first cos Mikeys got a disability, open your eyes'. What a patronising cock.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 10, 2008)

He really is.
And from the front, looks a tiny bit like jabba the hut.


----------



## MikeMcc (Jun 10, 2008)

I really feel sorry for Mike.  The show is a bastard for folks with no disability, with all of the tricks pulled.  Being completely blind must be an absolute nightmare.  He even had to ask who was having a go at him!  I can't see him lasting, it's too much of an emotional drain.


----------



## MikeMcc (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm still not sure about Mario and Lisa, I have a feeling that they are BB plants to keep the show running smoothly for the first couple of weeks.  They were too accepting of the task and too accomplished. The whole 'weddings off' episode was way too smooth.


----------



## bellator (Jun 10, 2008)

I was convinced that I would not watch this year and that the whole thing was crap!!
Hooked already!!


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 10, 2008)

Steph didn't play the task at all. Whinging ass.
And Mario....well he was ok til last night. Idiot.

Shame they can't do a double eviction 
Steph to go.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 10, 2008)

As long as Luke doesn't go.
He's growing on me!


----------



## keithy (Jun 10, 2008)

I keep wanting to vomit on mario's face.


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 10, 2008)

i don't like mario.

i do like nudey norks.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 10, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Mario- 'Forget the wedding, food comes first cos Mikeys got a disability, open your eyes'. What a patronising cock.



I'm not sure it was menat as patronising it was him being overly protective and sadly doing what a lot of people do in that situation and not communicate with the person with the disablity to find out what it is they'd want.

however it's intresting that all though the snide cow who was having a go start singing something like fake or some such to mario it was marios reaction to it by singing true colours which was far more inciteful which got the reaction and again then the snide cow deicided people were attacking her when someone played her at her own game... can't see her lasting as soon as she's up for eviciton she's out... mario or lisa to go because that would be the obivous choice... 

the blonde scouse one shoul dhave played along she was rather childish and slefish and has in essence through her mardy behaviour got them all up for eviction i'd love to see her out in the first week on the grounds that it means non of the lad's get with her which was her aim and obivously she has been the forbidden fruit for the lads prior to that.


----------



## Looby (Jun 10, 2008)

But to have played along properly and actually convinced people they were a couple she would have had to be more affectionate to him, kissed him and snuggled up in bed with him. That's what the rest of the housemates spotted wasn't happening.

I really don't blame her for not playing along to that extent, I wouldn't have done either because he gives me the creeps. I'm not saying I particularly like Steph but I think Mario and Lisa have been really nasty about her. 

I really hope Mario goes, I fucking hate him and he makes my skin crawl.


----------



## Lea (Jun 10, 2008)

Although I think that Mario is a bit creep I still think that Stephanie could have made more effort to play along with the game. She could have spent more time with him without being intimate and she could have slept in the same bed as him without cuddling up. She didnt have to go aroung slagging him off and being revolted by him even though he is a bit revolting.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 10, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> But to have played along properly and actually convinced people they were a couple she would have had to be more affectionate to him, kissed him and snuggled up in bed with him. That's what the rest of the housemates spotted wasn't happening.
> 
> I really don't blame her for not playing along to that extent, I wouldn't have done either because he gives me the creeps. I'm not saying I particularly like Steph but I think Mario and Lisa have been really nasty about her.
> 
> I really hope Mario goes, I fucking hate him and he makes my skin crawl.



then you too would have been up for eviction...

and rightly so...

it's a game show. 

you know when you get in there they can and will put you through all manner of humiliating and embarrassing situations.  you know this because you are to be filmed 24 hours a day 7 days a week for three months and there will be tasks to compleate to win food or immunity or other things.  That's how the format works.  To go in there only because you are one of the footballer wives set yet to snag yourself a footballer and have little imaginagiton other than the vaccious look at me aren't i pretty i need a footballer trinket to make me happy vaccious nature isn't enough...

yes he's not particularlly nice no he's clearly a bit of a luddlite when it comes to modern enlightened views but it's not done with malic but out of pig igonrance.  her reactions to the whole thing were out fo malic, this isn't a man i'd go for in real life so i can't pretend i would because it might harm my future career to have anything to do with him or which could be linked back to him... 

that's vainity and it's her vainity which meant they all got cuaght and her vainity which will not become anymore intresting through the next 3 months it'll become as wearing as any of the preening peacocks they have had in the house in previous years...


----------



## Looby (Jun 10, 2008)

I would rather be up for eviction than cosy up to him.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 10, 2008)

Lea said:


> Although I think that Mario is a bit creep I still think that Stephanie could have made more effort to play along with the game. She could have spent more time with him without being intimate and she could have slept in the same bed as him without cuddling up. She didnt have to go aroung slagging him off and being revolted by him even though he is a bit revolting.



yup

she was only thinking of herself...

can we please have a big brother where the selfish fucks get kicked out instantly wouldn't i be nice to see an accurate refelction of people in the UK rather than the sterotyped blonde wag wannabie the agressive muslim black lady, the poor refugee who's got an attitude problem the token disablled with the 'wacky' backstory the musle mary the aging milf the zany ethnic one, the boygirl homo etc etc etc... 

booooorrrrrrinnnnnngggggggaaaaaahhhhhh


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 10, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> I would rather be up for eviction than cosy up to him.



then you shouldn't be in the house taking a place from some one more entertaining who will play the game as intended....

which is my point... 

it's not about your 15mins and then what you can grab or in her case who you can grab when you get out it's about providing us with entertaiment...

and sulking and not wanting to be part of a group task because it means having to be nice to someone who you'd not in an ordinary situation would get on with is tough shit, you're not in an ordinary situation you are on big brother.

why should others suffer for your selfishness...get out the house, seroiusly leave, you shouldn't be in there...

moreover why should we the viewers suffer from another bubbleheaded vaccuious selfish twat who's only after their 15 mins... 

like we need more z list selbs...


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 10, 2008)

I was impressed by how brilliantly Lisa took it all. She really threw herself into making it look real. I was surprised that they guessed she was the girlfriend, although, saying that, I haven't watched any live feed.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 10, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> I was impressed by how brilliantly Lisa took it all. She really threw herself into making it look real. I was surprised that they guessed she was the girlfriend, although, saying that, I haven't watched any live feed.



they all rumblled that there was summit wrong with her although a fe people thought she was a bloke in drag (kinda harsh) but they knew summit was up with her...

I can honestly say that steph should be the first to go deservedly for not putting into the show what she want's to get out... 

waste of a contestant... vaccious to the nth degree...


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jun 10, 2008)

I want Mario out because I didn't buy his act that he was sticking up for poor Mikey and his disability. I reckon he has latched on the Mikey as he knows the GBP are likely to keep him in for a while, so its handy to be his new best friend. I'm not too keen on Steph either, but I know I couldn't have snuggled up to that bellend either, so have some sympathy for her. I reckon she will fall foul of the teenage girl demographic though.

I can't believe I've been sucked in again either.


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 10, 2008)

it is a close call between mario and steph for me to leave.

i haven't been sucked in


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 10, 2008)

i think his mikey suck up was his genuine manner of tryign to do the right thing like a man with fists of ham granted but it's a commone reaction to meeting people with disablities for the first time of interaction.  It's a humanist response really to want to protect people, had she been playing along rather than being full of snide and spit (another danelle in the making here mark my words await) and added to which the ridicluious outragious homophobia and intollerence coming out of alexs mouth (backed up the previous night by silivas own homophobia) he's right to be defending him... 

least we forget this was after the homophobic attack by the three of them the day before when mikey tired on the knickers...

then some comments were made about how it was wrong him dressing in womens clothing and how he was a freak how it wasn't normal and it was disgusting and all the usual latent homophobic comments which come out.  not because he's gay persay but because he dresses in womens clothing and mario was brutally aware of that having seen it and been a darn sight more sober than the others the night before... 

so i think he was right ham fisted or not to take a stand, steph alex and silvias comments the night before of which the kitchen incident was the next morning when they got up's continuation was fucking well out of order...


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 10, 2008)

i missed the bit with the knickers and everything so i dunno what was said by whom, but i'm not too keen on alex and sylvia anyway.


----------



## snackhead (Jun 10, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> I was impressed by how brilliantly Lisa took it all. She really threw herself into making it look real. I was surprised that they guessed she was the girlfriend, although, saying that, I haven't watched any live feed.



As Steph became more distant from Mario, he started spending more time with Lisa. They were having general conversations and trying to pretend not to know each other but it was pretty obvious to a couple of housemates.

Steph deserves to go for faffing about in the task, but I won't miss Mario if he gets the boot. I don't like the way he exploits Mikey's blindness to manipulate people. When there were doubts abut the wedding he switched the focus to the fact that Mikey hadn't been swimming for 20 years and tried to shame people into not spoiling the task. Watching the live feed now and he's holding a house meeting where instead of directly telling people to clean up after themselves he's asking them to "imagine what it's like for poor Mikey." 

Fuck off Mario yer flash git, Mikey is a 33 year old man with a job and a brain.


----------



## Looby (Jun 10, 2008)

I didn't hear steph talking about mikey and the knickers. Was that on the live feed?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 10, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> I didn't hear steph talking about mikey and the knickers. Was that on the live feed?



yes...

all three of them for fooking ages were going on and on and on at him...

as i said another danelle type charchter who last year was the cheif insigator of the whole thing would bitch and be snide at everyone then let those who she'd discussed with take the fall by them being more obnoxious and offensive...


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 10, 2008)

snackhead said:


> I don't like the way he exploits Mikey's blindness to manipulate people. When there were doubts abut the wedding he switched the focus to the fact that Mikey hadn't been swimming for 20 years and tried to shame people into not spoiling the task. Watching the live feed now and he's holding a house meeting where instead of directly telling people to clean up after themselves he's asking them to "imagine what it's like for poor Mikey."



I'm uncomfortable with this too. Seems he is making a meal of it if what snackhead said is true during the live feed. (I'm not watching them....bores me mostly)

Wanted Steph. out but.....it might be interesting getting rid of Mario. Lisa will miss him and maybe change for the better without him there and Steph. (imo) won't be able to resist slagging him off to people when he goes which could be interesting if/when Lisa gets to hear about it.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 10, 2008)

I agree wholeheartedly with everything Garf has said. Mario might not have handled the comments about Mikey and food well that morning, but I don't believe there was malice there. 

Steph is truly odious and really needs to go for her part in the task. Remember, it wasn't just the not sleeping in the bed with him that did it. She consistently made comments to Alex, Sylvia, Dennis et al about Mario annoying her, how she wasn't sure she wanted to be with him, how he was doing her head in, etc. She did everything possible, it seems, to sabotage the task, while Mario, Lisa and Luke worked their arses off to make sure they pulled it off. All I can think is that Steph believes her position in the house as the only fit blonde one is safe. I sorely hope she is proved wrong on Friday, but I'm very worried it will be Mario who goes.

I'd like to see Mario and Lisa in there together for at least another week. They have a natural alliance that could prove very interesting to watch should shit hit the fan about other things, as I'm sure it will.


----------



## bellator (Jun 10, 2008)

Steph is fave to go at the moment with the bookies


----------



## N_igma (Jun 10, 2008)

Only watched the first night, who blew their cover?


----------



## Looby (Jun 10, 2008)

Steph fucked up the wedding thing but I still find it strange that they suddenly knew it was Mario and Lisa that were the couple.


----------



## keithy (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm sick of the 'poor mikey' thing that Mario does, and yeah maybe he means well etc but isn't he 40 odd years old? Surely should have a bit more of a head on him about how to treat people with disabilities by now. I just find it really offensive. The fact that Mikey got so upset after Mario using him as a pawn should have meant more to the meat-headed fool.


----------



## keithy (Jun 10, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Steph fucked up the wedding thing but I still find it strange that they suddenly knew it was Mario and Lisa that were the couple.



Me too at first but then I just assumed they chose them cos they're both 'older' and do blatantly look like a couple... they are like a couple of brother and sister incestuous freaks


----------



## snackhead (Jun 10, 2008)

keithy said:


> Me too at first but then I just assumed they chose them cos they're both 'older' and do blatantly look like a couple... they are like a couple of brother and sister incestuous freaks



Mario reminds me of the loud half of a couple on a flight/long train journey/in a restaurant, who turns on anyone who asks him to tone it down. It's never him at fault it's everyone else. Lisa's the nicer half silently mouthing apologies.


----------



## keithy (Jun 10, 2008)

Lisa is nice, yes, but her one masssssive fault is that she thinks the sun shines out of Mario's arse


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 10, 2008)

keithy said:


> I'm sick of the 'poor mikey' thing that Mario does, and yeah maybe he means well etc but isn't he 40 odd years old? Surely should have a bit more of a head on him about how to treat people with disabilities by now. I just find it really offensive. The fact that Mikey got so upset after Mario using him as a pawn should have meant more to the meat-headed fool.



i'm afrad loads of disablled peopel will relate entirely to the disempowerment which comes from nice well meaning people patronising us... it happens a lot, with the more ovbious disabilities it can be an daily if not hourly occurence you need to learn to deal with it.

and tbh the outrage on behalf of the disablled person being patronised is also in the same vein, really, i mean what makes you think that mikey isn't able due to his disablity to say actually i think you are patronising me if he feels that... 

before chucking stones first check you're not in a glass house eh...


----------



## Looby (Jun 10, 2008)

keithy said:


> Lisa is nice, yes, but her one masssssive fault is that she thinks the sun shines out of Mario's arse



Her dad was pretty scathing about him in the papers this weekend.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 10, 2008)

keithy said:


> Lisa is nice, yes, but her one masssssive fault is that she thinks the sun shines out of Mario's arse



maybe that's because she's been with him for longer than you've know him and can therefore build up an opinion on him over that time rather than what you've seen on a telly show...


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 10, 2008)

keithy said:


> I'm sick of the 'poor mikey' thing that Mario does, and yeah maybe he means well etc but isn't he 40 odd years old? Surely should have a bit more of a head on him about how to treat people with disabilities by now. I just find it really offensive. The fact that Mikey got so upset after Mario using him as a pawn should have meant more to the meat-headed fool.





keithy said:


> Me too at first but then I just assumed they chose them cos they're both 'older' and do blatantly look like a couple...* they are like a couple of brother and sister incestuous freaks*





snackhead said:


> Mario reminds me of the loud half of a couple on a flight/long train journey/in a restaurant, who turns on anyone who asks him to tone it down. It's never him at fault it's everyone else. Lisa's the nicer half silently mouthing apologies.





Keithy you knows the troof.


----------



## keithy (Jun 10, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> i'm afrad loads of disablled peopel will relate entirely to the disempowerment which comes from nice well meaning people patronising us... it happens a lot, with the more ovbious disabilities it can be an daily if not hourly occurence you need to learn to deal with it.
> 
> and tbh the outrage on behalf of the disablled person being patronised is also in the same vein, really, i mean what makes you think that mikey isn't able due to his disablity to say actually i think you are patronising me if he feels that...
> 
> before chucking stones first check you're not in a glass house eh...



Where did you get that I'm outraged? I'm not outraged, just offended. My brother is also blind, and I get sick of people defining people by their disabilities and also doing the whole 'what about poooor (whoever)' thing. I'm not saying mikey is a victim who needs to be defended, I'm saying that I don't like Mario's attitude.

e2a: the reason why I find it offensive is because blind people can have a high level of independance, but have to be quite brave to find the confidence in themselves etc. being made out to be unable to participate in things because they are blind is quite demeaning and whatnot.


----------



## keithy (Jun 10, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> maybe that's because she's been with him for longer than you've know him and can therefore build up an opinion on him over that time rather than what you've seen on a telly show...



rather her than me cos I'm fucked if I have to spend years with every bb contestant before my annual judgement-fest can begin


----------



## keithy (Jun 10, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Keithy you knows the troof.



word


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 10, 2008)

keithy said:


> Where did you get that I'm outraged? I'm not outraged, just offended. My brother is also blind, and I get sick of people defining people by their disabilities and also doing the whole 'what about poooor (whoever)' thing. I'm not saying mikey is a victim who needs to be defended, I'm saying that I don't like Mario's attitude.



and in doing so are defining him by his inablities... ok... you can of course see irony... right???



keithy said:


> e2a: the reason why I find it offensive is because blind people can have a high level of independance, but have to be quite brave to find the confidence in themselves etc. being made out to be unable to participate in things because they are blind is quite demeaning and whatnot.


instrestingly there are many many many different kinds of blindness yet you seem to think that havign a blind person as a releation allows you sto speak about all in some glib manner.  But others doing the same is crass right...


----------



## keithy (Jun 10, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> and in doing so are defining him by his inablities... ok... you can of course see irony... right???



don't really get why that means I'm defining him by his disability, I haven't even said anything about Mikey, have only said why I find Mario's attitude offensive.



GarfieldLeChat said:


> instrestingly there are many many many different kinds of blindness yet you seem to think that havign a blind person as a releation allows you sto speak about all in some glib manner.  But others doing the same is crass right...



Haven't said anything about 'all'. I said blind people CAN have a high level of independance. And how do you know how limited my experience is of blind people? Growing up with my brother I've been involved in a lot of the social groups and programmes he has been part of, making friends with people who are blind and seeing them as people rather than poor little victims who need their hand holding at all times.


----------



## snackhead (Jun 10, 2008)

I guess if Mikey had a go at a housemate for being patronising there's a danger it would scare others off in the times when he really does need help in the house. 

He had a massive general rant yesterday about being patronised when he was trying to get onto a course. He said he was told to do radio instead of tv because it would be 'easier for him' then said they tried to talk him out of applying for the radio course because he'd have to use a pc despite him saying that he was already doing interviews and editing audio and using a pc. He said most of his frustration comes from people assuming he can't do things. He also had a chat along similar lines with Darnell yesterday when they were talking about the fact that they both live on their own. Hopefully some of this will make it onto the highlights show


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 10, 2008)

keithy said:


> don't really get why that means I'm defining him by his disability, I haven't even said anything about Mikey, have only said why I find Mario's attitude offensive.



you are attempting to define mario by his inablity to be apporpreately sensative in a situation where mikey can at any time speak up for himself to defend himself. 

this assumption of what is motiviating him in his actions is the same as the assumption that the blind chap will want this.  

It's just as patronising and yet you seem to beleive that you're entitled to behave like this regardless of the issues of this very thing happening to disablled people...

It's just a touch hypocritical really... 


keithy said:


> Haven't said anything about 'all'. I said blind people CAN have a high level of independance. And how do you know how limited my experience is of blind people? Growing up with my brother I've been involved in a lot of the social groups and programmes he has been part of, making friends with people who are blind and seeing them as people rather than poor little victims who need their hand holding at all times.



how many blind people are there in the world?
how many of them have experinced the same things, upbringing, internactions and perceptions of the world as your brother?
how is the experince of being there with one person living through it the same as having to live through it yourself?

how would any of this be considered more than limited experince.

your assumptions are a projection of your interactions with your brother and how you not he would react to him being placed in a similar situation. again the sample set is very small (you) having a blind brother dones't automatically confere a right or knowledge of that disability nor does it retain exculsivity from critical comment when you make broad sweeping generaliseations...


----------



## Looby (Jun 10, 2008)

hopefully that will get the point across to the other housemates without him having to tell anyone specifically.

Anyway, moving on. On the live feed they are all dressed in gold, red and blue all in one lurex suits so fuck knows what the task is. 

Darnell was sat in the bedroom just rubbing his thighs, he seems to like the feel a lot.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 10, 2008)

snackhead said:


> I guess if Mikey had a go at a housemate for being patronising there's a danger it would scare others off in the times when he really does need help in the house.
> 
> He had a massive general rant yesterday about being patronised when he was trying to get onto a course. He said he was told to do radio instead of tv because it would be 'easier for him' then said they tried to talk him out of applying for the radio course because he'd have to use a pc despite him saying that he was already doing interviews and editing audio and using a pc. He said most of his frustration comes from people assuming he can't do things. He also had a chat along similar lines with Darnell yesterday when they were talking about the fact that they both live on their own. Hopefully some of this will make it onto the highlights show


like people assuming he cannot say stop it to mario because their own brother is blind perhaps...


----------



## Looby (Jun 10, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> like people assuming he cannot say stop it to mario because their own brother is blind perhaps...



Oh Garf, stop it.


----------



## keithy (Jun 10, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> you are attempting to define mario by his inablity to be apporpreately sensative in a situation where mikey can at any time speak up for himself to defend himself.
> 
> this assumption of what is motiviating him in his actions is the same as the assumption that the blind chap will want this.
> 
> ...




I think you're barking up the wrong tree. I'm not going to argue the toss with you about this - all I said was that I found Mario's 'poor mikey' crap offensive.


----------



## snackhead (Jun 10, 2008)

keithy said:


> rather her than me cos I'm fucked if I have to spend years with every bb contestant before my annual judgement-fest can begin



Woah


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 10, 2008)

keithy said:


> I think you're barking up the wrong tree. I'm not going to argue the toss with you about this - all I said was that I found Mario's 'poor mikey' crap offensive.



so that's a yes you are happy to try and define people by their limitations and are a hypocryte good good glad we cleared that up... 

on with the thread...


----------



## keithy (Jun 10, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> so that's a yes you are happy to try and define people by their limitations and are a hypocryte good good glad we cleared that up...
> 
> on with the thread...



If that makes you happy then yes dear.

On with the thread.... How many sausages do you think were mashed up to make mario's face?


----------



## snackhead (Jun 10, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Anyway, moving on. On the live feed they are all dressed in gold, red and blue all in one lurex suits so fuck knows what the task is.



 Task is a test of persistence......they have to stand under a light and hold the switch with both hands above their head.  If they let go the light goes on and they're out.  No idea what the costumes have to do with it


----------



## Looby (Jun 10, 2008)

keithy said:


> If that makes you happy then yes dear.
> 
> On with the thread.... How many sausages do you think were mashed up to make mario's face?



pmsl.


----------



## snackhead (Jun 10, 2008)

Luke's out after a minute, he's comedy gold I hope he survives the vote on Friday


----------



## Looby (Jun 10, 2008)

This task isn't going to last very long is it?


----------



## snackhead (Jun 10, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> This task isn't going to last very long is it?



Last two left have been promised ' a great privilege' - it can't be immunity because evictions have already been sorted for this week. I think it might be something silly....


----------



## bellator (Jun 10, 2008)

keithy said:


> If that makes you happy then yes dear.
> 
> On with the thread.... How many sausages do you think were mashed up to make mario's face?


----------



## ovaltina (Jun 10, 2008)

I saw the trailer last night, where they were all singing some mushy wedding song, and had to switch off. Think that's it for me this year.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 10, 2008)

Fuknell some people have their heads way up their own arses don't they?! I'm surprised they have room to expel the verbal diarrhea that they do  





keithy said:


> If that makes you happy then yes dear.
> On with the thread.... How many sausages do you think were mashed up to make mario's face?


----------



## clandestino (Jun 10, 2008)

Reading the debate about whether or not Mario was patronising to Mikey (I believe he was and wasn't, on different occasions, yes this fence is very comfy thank you!), has made me realise how ignorant I am about blindness and the practicalities of having the disability. 

I've stupidly and wrongly assumed that being blind would mean you'd need a carer of some sort. And when I first saw him in the house, I wondered if Mario had been placed in there as his carer. But I've since read - on this thread, at least - that Mikey lives alone. So he's presumably perfectly able to care for himself, outside and inside the house. 

Maybe this isn't the right place for it and I should start a new thread, but I have what sounds like the most stupid question - what are the practicalities of being blind? For all of its many, many faults and transparent crassness, at least Big Brother is teaching me something this year.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jun 10, 2008)

From what I can  see from watching every night so far, Mario has latched on to Mikey immediately for his own ends. He thinks that if he was nice and helpful to the "poor blind man" people wouldn't vote him off. He's a fucking cock IMO.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 10, 2008)

Stobart Stopper said:


> From what I can  see from watching every night so far, Mario has latched on to Mikey immediately for his own ends. He thinks that if he was nice and helpful to the "poor blind man" people wouldn't vote him off. He's a fucking cock IMO.



that's what the show format is showing yeah but it's not how it comes over on the live feed... yet again it seems every year what happens on the show and what has really happened are protrayed on what the BB producers think will earn them enough selb points in promoting some z listers career...


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 10, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> that's what the show format is showing yeah but it's not how it comes over on the live feed... yet again it seems every year what happens on the show and what has really happened are protrayed on what the BB producers think will earn them enough selb points in promoting some z listers career...



How does he come across on the live feed?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 10, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> How does he come across on the live feed?



like a concerned pratt really, well meaning but hopelessy out of his depth as i said the live feed for the whole knickers incident which then spawned the marraige is off incident was his reaction to the snide pack's actions against mikey.  

Since he's noticed that he's become 'over' sensative towards it and so is clumsley blundering through trying to defend mikey but in a ham fisted manner.  

He strikes me as some one you know you'd turn to in an emergancy however you know that doing so might make things even worse !!


----------



## keithy (Jun 10, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> He strikes me as some one you know you'd turn to in an emergancy however you know that doing so might make things even worse !!



that's a good way to describe him! He does remind me of a few people I know who are like that. One in particular who does his best to try and help, and gives a lot of time etc but usually fucks things up. Can't be mad at him though.


----------



## keithy (Jun 10, 2008)

what does everyone reckon to the mario and lisa birthday frolicks in diary room?


----------



## exosculate (Jun 10, 2008)

keithy said:


> what does everyone reckon to the mario and lisa birthday frolicks in diary room?




They are a couple of sad wannabee fucks like the rest of the pathetic streaks of piss in there.


----------



## Looby (Jun 10, 2008)

FAKE


----------



## Lea (Jun 10, 2008)

Alexandra is the biggest moaner in there. She can whinge about any subject. I do hope that she gets kicked out soon.


----------



## Looby (Jun 10, 2008)

For the love of god, shut the fuck up Alex. 

I hate them all I think. For the first time in BB history I don't think I like anyone in there.

Maybe sexy Rexy and Kat but that's it.


----------



## Lea (Jun 10, 2008)

Not only is Alex a moaner she is also mean. Nasty piece of work. 

SHUT UP!


----------



## mysterygirl (Jun 10, 2008)

Is Alex the Charley wannabe that's mouthing off right now?

ETA OK - yes she is.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 10, 2008)

mysterygirl said:


> Is Alex the Charley wannabe that's mouthing off right now?
> 
> ETA OK - yes she is.




Yeah... remember I told you!


----------



## moomoo (Jun 10, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> For the love of god, shut the fuck up Alex.
> 
> I hate them all I think. For the first time in BB history I don't think I like anyone in there.
> 
> Maybe sexy Rexy and Kat but that's it.



I've stopped watching it.  I couldn't bear her anymore.  And all that screeching......... 

The teen wanted to watch it tonight so I sent her to her room.

*Willpower of steel*


----------



## Lea (Jun 10, 2008)

I hope that they put her in that solitary confinement room so that she can shout at herself. She's got a dirty mouth!


----------



## keithy (Jun 10, 2008)

bladdy hell, she really likes intimidating people doesn't she? Felt really sorry for the girl who walked off crying, got some rayt abuse just for saying to think about somebody's feelings. christ.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 10, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> For the love of god, shut the fuck up Alex.
> 
> I hate them all I think. For the first time in BB history I don't think I like anyone in there.
> 
> Maybe sexy Rexy and Kat but that's it.




I suspect the BB production team have yet again decided to put people in with mental health problems.

Cos it's ever so funny and all that.....


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jun 10, 2008)

Fucking hell, will someone shut that gobshite Alex up


----------



## Lea (Jun 10, 2008)

"Don't tell me anyfink otherwise I will tell you!"


----------



## exosculate (Jun 10, 2008)

ScallyWag II said:


> Fucking hell, will someone shut that gobshite Alex up



She is definitely mad, and should be removed for her own good!


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jun 10, 2008)

What an utter fucking bitch! She makes Charlie look like Grace kelly!


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jun 10, 2008)

exosculate said:


> She is definitely mad, and should be removed for her own good!


 
On tonights viewing she's come cross as a bit unhinged to put it mildly 

Very aggressive.  Not entertaining viewing BB


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jun 10, 2008)

Like fuck's she's taken that on board!


----------



## D'wards (Jun 10, 2008)

Been talking to a friend of mine who is a pretty (in my opinion) and intelligent black girl who works in the media- she is well pissed off with the BB production team, thinks that Charley and Alex are reinforcing negative stereotypes about aggressive rude black girls, and that its about time they had a normal black girl in  there.

Not been one for years in my memory


----------



## maximilian ping (Jun 10, 2008)

someone should have knocked alex out. and she sounds like a bloke


----------



## mysterygirl (Jun 10, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> Yeah... remember I told you!






sorry - remembered the Charley wannabe bit not her name..........

I think I need to pay more attention / look at a BB website / BOTH!


----------



## brianx (Jun 10, 2008)

moomoo said:


> I've stopped watching it.  I couldn't bear her anymore.  And all that screeching.........
> 
> The teen wanted to watch it tonight so I sent her to her room.
> 
> *Willpower of steel*



Me too I didn't want to comment on her or watch her either. I was hoping that she was having a bad day and her sore throat was making her moany but I wouldn't be surprised if she said to Mikey "Your mother sucks cocks in hell" and then did a big green spew before her head did lots of spins. What a twunt She is a bully and should be made to walk the plank.


----------



## clandestino (Jun 10, 2008)

brianx said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if she said to Mikey "Your mother sucks cocks in hell" and then did a big green spew before her head did lots of spins.



She did that on the live feed last night.


----------



## bellator (Jun 10, 2008)

Why did she make such a big thing of the chips?
They're chips FFS - didn't really get that. Ok have a moan if they weren't cooked properly but WHAT!!!


----------



## zoooo (Jun 11, 2008)

She's the one with a kid! The poor little bugger.



D'wards said:


> Been talking to a friend of mine who is a pretty (in my opinion) and intelligent black girl who works in the media- she is well pissed off with the BB production team, thinks that Charley and Alex are reinforcing negative stereotypes about aggressive rude black girls, and that its about time they had a normal black girl in  there.
> 
> Not been one for years in my memory



Yeah I can understand that. I was thinking it's nice to see two black girls in there at once, it normally feels like they just have one, and one fat person, one old person, one gay person, etc, etc.

But they've just chosen some really horrible people this year.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 11, 2008)

seems like the live feed and the edited show are coming together a bit more now at least...

boohiss the snide possie...


----------



## bellator (Jun 11, 2008)

Alex is coming over quite nice on the live feed, still got too much to say - but nice


----------



## extra dry (Jun 11, 2008)

just saw a little bit of the opening episode and very glad I don't have to go through watching it or hearing about it...what a load of shite.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 11, 2008)

oh my word i was literalle seething watching that last night.

she's a bully. a big horrible loudmouthed twat bully.

and all because the chips weren't crispy enough. worth it, really worth it alex you flange.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 11, 2008)

mysterygirl said:


> sorry - remembered the Charley wannabe bit not her name..........
> 
> I think I need to pay more attention / look at a BB website / BOTH!



No, silly! I was making a joke out of Alex's rather annoying and aggressive catchphrase.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 11, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> oh my word i was literalle seething watching that last night.
> 
> she's a bully. a big horrible loudmouthed twat bully.
> 
> and all because the chips weren't crispy enough. worth it, really worth it alex you flange.



funny how reasonable the much hated mario now seems in light of that eh!!

his over protection of mikey was as a direct result of her behaviour the night before... 

alex second out unless they find some plot divice to have her stay in (or conversely she manages to get to the end of the week without being thrown out...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 11, 2008)

D'wards said:


> Been talking to a friend of mine who is a pretty (in my opinion) and intelligent black girl who works in the media- she is well pissed off with the BB production team, thinks that Charley and Alex are reinforcing negative stereotypes about aggressive rude black girls, and that its about time they had a normal black girl in  there.
> 
> Not been one for years in my memory



Same for gay blokes. It seems too easy, lazy in fact. They don't challenge stereotypes, only reinforce them.

You might say it's not a television programme's place to challenge stereotypes, but it's our place to challenge them about it, that's for sure.

Alex was completely out of order last night. It was quite unnerving watching her. She had no self-awareness, switched her ears off as soon as her mouth opened and had no idea what she was saying. I understand she's had a rough life (haven't a lot of people?) so I suspect her re/actions are part of a defence mechanism she's put in place to protect herself. In fact, she said as much in the diary room early in the episode. It doesn't excuse her behaviour though, especially now it's been highlighted by BB. It'll be interesting to see how she acts from now on. 

Damn her, she nearly had me feeling some warmth for Steph last night


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 11, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Same for gay blokes. It seems too easy, lazy in fact. They don't challenge stereotypes, only reinforce them.
> 
> You might say it's not a television programme's place to challenge stereotypes, but it's our place to challenge them about it, that's for sure.
> 
> ...


personalyl i think she proably hasn't had it hard at all but has made it considerably worse for herself by refusing point blank to engauge on any level with anyone... I wouldn't mind betting attempted to argue with the doctors when she was told she was pregant with her kid.  

surely if she continues then her child should be taken into care can you imagine if she like that and she seemingly since going in there has been that aggressive under, but close to the surface, with adults how she is with a crying baby...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 11, 2008)

Heh, I think it's a bit of a stretch to say she should have her child taken off her 

We can't really second-guess (with any certainty, at least) how different they all are in the house under extreme pressure (it might not look stressful to us, but I'm sure it is) than they are in their comfort zones surrounded by people they know and love with a good support network etc.

God, don't make me sound like I'm defended her, because I'm really not!


----------



## chriswill (Jun 11, 2008)

Where's orangesandlemons?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 11, 2008)

chriswill said:


> Where's orangesandlemons?



Jolly good point. Mr Paw doesn't post on here anymore, but one of the first things he asked me the other day when I said I'd been reading the BB thread was "was orangesandlemons there?"  We need our betting fix.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jun 11, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> surely if she continues then her child should be taken into care can you imagine if she like that and she seemingly since going in there has been that aggressive under, but close to the surface, with adults how she is with a crying baby...



EH? So you think her kid should be taken off her because she is a rude gobby cow on tv? That's a bit of stretch isn't? She's probably perfectly fine with her kid.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 11, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Heh, I think it's a bit of a stretch to say she should have her child taken off her
> 
> We can't really second-guess (with any certainty, at least) how different they all are in the house under extreme pressure (it might not look stressful to us, but I'm sure it is) than they are in their comfort zones surrounded by people they know and love with a good support network etc.
> 
> God, don't make me sound like I'm defended her, because I'm really not!



what we can know is that under duress of even the slightest point then she flys off the handle to what would be a dangerous amount to a child who isn't going to be able to with stand that verbal onslaught let alone if it then became physical... 

remove her child, sterilise her, kick her off tv. now that would make an intresting big brother... 

Gerodie accent: 11:32 in the big brother house alex has been sedated by being run over by an arctic.  the surgeon moves in to lobotomise her frontal lobe... 

Mario: as she's goign to be a vegtable can mikey have her eyes??
Lisa: oh mario my heeeerow
Silva: <sucks teef>


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 11, 2008)

steph should close her mouth when she's not talking, she looks all gawpy and gormless and she should also wipe her makeup from under her eyes.

i love that teacher girl, i can't remember her name, she was the only one attempting to stand up for the chip girl.

also, when sexyboy and brunette girl were talking and he was going 'yeah look at our bodylanguage, like , we're really open, we oculd be all crossed arms, but we're really open'

don't analyse your body language when you're talking to someone! it's weird!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 11, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> EH? So you think her kid should be taken off her because she is a rude gobby cow on tv? That's a bit of stretch isn't? She's probably perfectly fine with her kid.



that level of aggression would say otherwise it was chips she got angery about not someone shitting on her head...

if you think of the amount of things a child will do in the day which are significantly worse than not cookign chips in a manner in which you are acustomed then i think you can see that that level of sustained abuse towards the child would be bad for it...


----------



## Lea (Jun 11, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> i love that teacher girl, i can't remember her name, she was the only one attempting to stand up for the chip girl.



I think that her name is Rachel. I like her too. She comes across as a kind and genuine person.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 11, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> that level of aggression would say otherwise it was chips she got angery about not someone shitting on her head...
> 
> if you think of the amount of things a child will do in the day which are significantly worse than not cookign chips in a manner in which you are acustomed then i think you can see that that level of sustained abuse towards the child would be bad for it...



Well, I think that would require monitoring in their home environment, not supposition based on her actions in a highly-stressed environment when her child isn't present.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jun 11, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> that level of aggression would say otherwise it was chips she got angery about not someone shitting on her head...
> 
> if you think of the amount of things a child will do in the day which are significantly worse than not cookign chips in a manner in which you are acustomed then i think you can see that that level of sustained abuse towards the child would be bad for it...



That's if you think she was really angry about chips, and not just looking for a chance to kick off Charley stylie.

I reckon her kid is fine.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 11, 2008)

Lea said:


> I think that her name is Rachel. I like her too. She comes across as a kind and genuine person.



I like Rachel. Possibly more than I should because Sylvia, Alex, Dennis and Jennifer have been really bitchy about her. They call her fake because she happens to be pleasant. That says more about them than it does Rachel.

Kat was asking Alex to calm down too, but Alex didn't turn on her. She's perceptive enough to realise Kat is very sensible (despite her craziness) and everyone loves her. The others were easy targets who would get emotional enough to back down against her.


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jun 11, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> <snip>
> Damn her, she nearly had me feeling some warmth for Steph last night


 
 me too


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 11, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> That's if you think she was really angry about chips, and not just looking for a chance to kick off Charley stylie.
> 
> I reckon her kid is fine.



no it wasn't an act look at how she turned the knickers incident into an arguement about her when mikey was wering silvas knickers... had nothign to do with her but she was the one kicking off sucking teeth making comments to slvia about it being disgusting allow things like that in the house etc where as silva was the one who's knicker they were visablly horrified but realitively quite for the entire time of the bathroom argument it was only the day after she then started acting up ... 

I reckon her kid proably isn't fine... as the kids mother certainly isn't well in the head to have that level of anger and such a degree of self unawareness...


----------



## Lea (Jun 11, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> I like Rachel. Possibly more than I should because Sylvia, Alex, Dennis and Jennifer have been really bitchy about her. They call her fake because she happens to be pleasant. That says more about them than it does Rachel.
> 
> Kat was asking Alex to calm down too, but Alex didn't turn on her. She's perceptive enough to realise Kat is very sensible (despite her craziness) and everyone loves her. The others were easy targets who would get emotional enough to back down against her.



I dont think that I much like Dennis or Sylvia. Sylvia follows Alex around and seems to worship her and Dennis bitches quite a lot. 

I think my favourites are Rachel and Kat. Both seem like nice people.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 11, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Well, I think that would require monitoring in their home environment, not supposition based on her actions in a highly-stressed environment when her child isn't present.



here's hopeing that happens after she's kicked out of the show...


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jun 11, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> no it wasn't an act look at how she turned the knickers incident into an arguement about her when mikey was wering silvas knickers... had nothign to do with her but she was the one kicking off sucking teeth making comments to slvia about it being disgusting allow things like that in the house etc where as silva was the one who's knicker they were visablly horrified but realitively quite for the entire time of the bathroom argument it was only the day after she then started acting up ...
> 
> I reckon her kid proably isn't fine... as the kids mother certainly isn't well in the head to have that level of anger and such a degree of self unawareness...



As I say, that's if you believe her anger is genuine, and not just a ploy to get noticed.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 11, 2008)

Lea said:


> I dont think that I much like Dennis or Sylvia. Sylvia follows Alex around and seems to worship her and Dennis bitches quite a lot.
> 
> I think my favourites are Rachel and Kat. Both seem like nice people.



Yep, Dennis is just nasty. He was playing Mario early on, flitting from him to Alex and Sylvia, telling Mario he's sorry he doubted him (remember he was in the bath with Mario and Mikey) then back to Sylvia and Alex to say Mario's full of shit and to take the piss. I agree about Sylvia too.

I like Luke too. I don't agree with him and his analysis of Mario re an extra secret task, but I think he's been too easily swayed by the stronger housemates. Generally up until now he's been a good guy I reckon.

I definitely rate Kat though, not least because she's my namesake and I love cookies too


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 11, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> As I say, that's if you believe her anger is genuine, and not just a ploy to get noticed.



it's genuine...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 11, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> it's genuine...



I'd agree, there is a strong element of her own pathology in there. However, how much that differs in the house to the outside world is something we can't comment on.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jun 11, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> it's genuine...



How do you know?


----------



## Sadken (Jun 11, 2008)

That Alex is absolutely horrible isn't she?  WHY would someone like her want to go on a show like that?  

Did she have a go at Mikey too then?

What a twat I sound.  Oh well.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 11, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> How do you know?



for sure no obviously i dont' know her so can't say for sure, however it's one hell of an act added to the obvious under currents which she has displayed before in the house means that it fit's a pattern of behaviour which is consistant with it being genuine.  

why would you intentionaly go into the house knowing how charlie and indeed every previous bombastic aggressive person has been perceived in the house and how much they have been hated and booted at the first given chance as a game plan.  

I know how i'll win the £200,000 i'll act like a twat that'll get them onside in viewer land... 

it's not an option which would or could be carried off by anyone for 3 months either your mask would slip and you'd have to change your tactics or you'd have to ramp it up each time to continue making headlines and grabbing attention which would mean that the vaste majority of people would find it as tiresome as charley was last year and sack them off..


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 11, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> <snip>
> 
> don't analyse your body language when you're talking to someone! it's weird!



This.

Also, I think Alex is a twat, but if we all had our children taken away for kicking off once in a while then none of us would have children and they'd all have to fend for themselves in a big pit somewhere.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 11, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'd agree, there is a strong element of her own pathology in there. However, how much that differs in the house to the outside world is something we can't comment on.



i think we can make fair judgement on it tbh when angery she is incapable of expressing that anger in any comprehensable manner and indeed it makeing noise to show she's pissed off.  Now whether it's as sever as in real life the potential is there and appearnetly close to the surface.

added to her obvious homophobia manifesting itself in her previous attacks on mikey where she called him disgusting for dressing up in womens clothing, which had nothing to do with her (it was silvas knickers not hers) and her attack on him when he again on the day of the wedding tried in vain to apologise and make peace even though it wasn't her who was wronged or slighted in any way...

it's systemactic behaviour which is ingrained


----------



## DRINK? (Jun 11, 2008)

Alex is a c*nt she's f*cking horrible. Picks on a blind man, shouts at everyone about their weight/looks/hair/clothing/beliefs and then when accused of being a bully, pulls the racism card. She's f*cking terrible this woman...when will Endemol lauch Big Battle Royal Brother.....


----------



## MikeMcc (Jun 11, 2008)

She rattles on about respect, but she wouldn't recognise respect if it bit her on the arse.  She's easily this years hate figure.  Doesn't appear to have any redeeming features.

Why am I watching this again.  I keep saying that I won't do it again - weak willed, that's me!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 11, 2008)

chriswill said:


> Where's orangesandlemons?



This ^

It's the only reason I watch BB and/or read this thread. Remember I told you


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 11, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> This ^
> 
> It's the only reason I watch BB and/or read this thread. Remember I told you



lol!

What an abysmal phrase. It's a threat: remember I told you - or what? What if I forget you told me? 

Blech, vile person.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 11, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> lol!
> 
> What an abysmal phrase. It's a threat: remember I told you - or what? What if I forget you told me?
> 
> Blech, vile person.




I was trying to imagine what I'd say to her if I was on the receiving end of that rant and I honestly don't know. You can compose lots of calm, rational, zinging stuff in your head but I'm with the brown haired girl - I don't _know_ any people like that, I have no idea how to deal with it. She doesn't live in my 'real world'. Last person I even saw who acted like that was getting nicked for dipping in Dalston Peacocks.


----------



## bellator (Jun 11, 2008)

Dennis, Sylvi and Alex are VILE


----------



## Sadken (Jun 11, 2008)

Which ones are Dennis and Sylvi?


----------



## Lea (Jun 11, 2008)

Dennis is the dancing queen and Sylvia is the black girl from Sierre Leone.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 11, 2008)

Blimey!  I presumed Alex was the girl from Sierra Leone the way she was talking about "what I've been through" all the time.  What _has_ she been through then?  Sylvie seems very manipulative, I'd agree.  Dennis just seems like a total twat really, not much else to him.

Hate Lisa pretty badly, Mario too.  Not keen on the Cheryl Cole/Oswald Mosely one but I really like the Welsh happy one and Bex came off well from last night.  Not keen on Dale, or whatever his name his, he seems like a twot.  Steph seems to have totally deflated since going in.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 11, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Blimey!  I presumed Alex was the girl from Sierra Leone the way she was talking about "what I've been through" all the time.  *What has[/] she been through then*_?  Sylvie seems very manipulative, I'd agree.  Dennis just seems like a total twat really, not much else to him.
> 
> Hate Lisa pretty badly, Mario too.  Not keen on the Cheryl Cole/Oswald Mosely one but I really like the Welsh happy one and Bex came off well from last night.  Not keen on Dale, or whatever his name his, he seems like a twot.  Steph seems to have totally deflated since going in._


_

I think she got pregnant at 15, or something._


----------



## Sadken (Jun 11, 2008)

Right....that's not really that unusual or terrible is it?  I mean...is it?


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 11, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> I was trying to imagine what I'd say to her if I was on the receiving end of that rant and I honestly don't know. You can compose lots of calm, rational, zinging stuff in your head but I'm with the brown haired girl - I don't _know_ any people like that, I have no idea how to deal with it. She doesn't live in my 'real world'. Last person I even saw who acted like that was getting nicked for dipping in Dalston Peacocks.



have you awlays been like this or was it a particularlly bad day when they expelled you from nursery?

then you simply say i'll will not talk to some one shouting and repeat it regardless of what they say in the flattest lowest whisper...

altertantively keep lowering your voice to a whisper so the louder they get the quiter you get this way they have to lower the volume of their voice in order to hear you to take more offence... 

not only does this disempower them but it actually forces them to reduce their volume and as a result reduces the level of anger they are emoting as they become increasingly aware of how they are making a spectical of themselves shouting at some one whispering... 

or take the hackney solution to the problem and knife them... which frankly isn't a great loss to humanity...


----------



## camouflage (Jun 11, 2008)

D'wards said:


> Been talking to a friend of mine who is a pretty (in my opinion) and intelligent black girl who works in the media- she is well pissed off with the BB production team, thinks that Charley and Alex are reinforcing negative stereotypes about aggressive rude black girls, and that its about time they had a normal black girl in  there.
> 
> Not been one for years in my memory



No, this is reinforcing the perception of the Strong Black Woman who don't take crap from  Nobody.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 11, 2008)

D'wards said:


> Been talking to a friend of mine who is a pretty (in my opinion) and intelligent black girl who works in the media- she is well pissed off with the BB production team, thinks that Charley and Alex are reinforcing negative stereotypes about aggressive rude black girls, and that its about time they had a normal black girl in  there.
> 
> Not been one for years in my memory



i think that's a bit unfair really. there have been quite a few black women in there that have been pleasant or normal, we just don't remember them like the baddies! just like we don't remember the nice, pleasant but dull white women either.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 11, 2008)

Mel from the first one is the only normal black woman they've had in there.  She was lovely.  Funnily enough I was thinking about this same point recently.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 11, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Mel from the first one is the only normal black woman they've had in there.  She was lovely.  Funnily enough I was thinking about this same point recently.



i think that's rubbish to be honest.

what about vanessa, amma, adele, anouska? 

maybe you don't remember some of them but that's cos they were just normal women!

we only remember charley and seem to think she's the only black woman that's ever gone in the house.

and even makosi? she was a character, some people didn't liek her but she wasn't aggressive etc.


----------



## mrsfran (Jun 11, 2008)

And Dawn.


----------



## camouflage (Jun 11, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Mel from the first one is the only normal black woman they've had in there.  She was lovely.  Funnily enough I was thinking about this same point recently.



Mel's mixed-race. 

I only mention it becoz I thought it wasn't cool to totally ignore the existance of one parent anymore.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 11, 2008)

missfran said:


> And Dawn.



see i don't remember her. and what about alison? i loved alison!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 11, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Mel from the first one is the only normal black woman they've had in there.  She was lovely.  Funnily enough I was thinking about this same point recently.



no she wasn't... as in the olny nice black woman rather than not being nice...


bb1 cast
bb2 cast
bb3 cast
bb4 cast
bb5 cast
bb6 cast
bb7 cast
bb8 cast
bb9 cast

intresting fact is the bb eye is mels eye after she said she wanted nothing furhterto do with it afterwards...


----------



## Sadken (Jun 11, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> i think that's rubbish to be honest.
> 
> what about vanessa, amma, adele, anouska?
> 
> ...



Cor, out of those I only remember Amma (the lapdancer?).  She was ok but was a lapdancer and probably expected to play up to character so not sure she can count.  Anouska was all over the place wasn't she?  Not "normal" I'd say...didn't see the Makosi series but I heard she was pretty terrible.

Mind you, there's been more than enough awful white people in the house so maybe it's a non-issue.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 11, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> no she wasn't... as in the olny nice black woman rather than not being nice...
> 
> 
> bb1 cast
> ...



Ahhhhh....Alison!  Well, that's me shown then.  Fair enough I supppose.


----------



## Looby (Jun 11, 2008)

Even Sylvia's embarrassed about Alex and the way she's behaving. 

God Mario is running a house meeting.


----------



## Lea (Jun 11, 2008)

Alex says "Some people are just rude!" 

No insight into her own behaviour then.


----------



## Looby (Jun 11, 2008)

Lol, I can't wait to find out why mario called steph a rhoid. What possessed him to think of that, has he got some?


----------



## clandestino (Jun 11, 2008)

i'm sick of this already. i might give it a couple of weeks then come back.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 11, 2008)

Why so much gratuitous Mario arse?


----------



## Lea (Jun 11, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> Why so much gratuitous Mario arse?



I was going to say the same thing. It's a right turn off.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 11, 2008)

Lea said:


> I was going to say the same thing. It's a right turn off.



Also, it looked like the world's most boring massage.


----------



## Lea (Jun 11, 2008)

What's Jennifer crying about? Is she just putting on a show?


----------



## Looby (Jun 11, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> Why so much gratuitous Mario arse?



Oh my eyes, they may never recover.  I don't know why I hate him so much but he makes me feel sick. Lisa and Mikey are really pissing me off too.


----------



## moomoo (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm still not watching...........


----------



## story (Jun 11, 2008)

What accent is that?

The albino chap?


----------



## Lea (Jun 11, 2008)

story said:


> What accent is that?
> 
> The albino chap?



I think that it's sort of amercian. He lived most of his life in the States.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 11, 2008)

moomoo said:


> I'm still not watching...........



I was deliberating about posting something similar, but thought nah, that's a bit pouncey and immature.
I am not watching ( yet) and proud.
So far so good!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 11, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Mel from the first one is the only *normal black woman* they've had in there.  She was lovely.  Funnily enough I was thinking about this same point recently.



What are normal Black women like then?


----------



## zoooo (Jun 11, 2008)

I think it's that woman in the Tom and Jerry cartoons?...


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jun 12, 2008)

So, are we going to see Alex and Rex in that cage?  She had her legs on the _wrong_ side of the smoking pit and Rex left it still smoking a ciggy?


----------



## Bajie (Jun 12, 2008)

What exactly was the American one deported back to the UK for then?


----------



## zoooo (Jun 12, 2008)

Shouting and stuff?
Being a bit aggressive and then patronising. And annoying.

Probably.

(I don't know.)


----------



## Bajie (Jun 12, 2008)

It say's on Digital Spy for involvment in 'gang culture' whatever the fuck that is supposed to mean. Though the other brief time I watched this rubbish he was saying something about having a 5 bedroom house in the states.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 12, 2008)

i don't know why channel 4 felt we needed all thsoe close ups of lisa massaging mario's hairy arse. it was so weird.

he's a dick anyway, 'i think it's degrading' oh shut the fuck up you cleft. you and your girlfriend were practically dryhumping in the diary room with squirty cream. woohoo dignity!

and as for your 'health and safety' induction..it's a house? i think most people in there have lived in a house before you tool.

i've decided i quite like rex.

oh and that dancerboys paranoia about the picnic! 'no! it's a task! we musn't eat it! somethings up!'

you weirdy. i liked the geordie voice over though 'it is _simply_ a picnic'


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 12, 2008)

Rutita1 said:


> What are normal Black women like then?



oh you know those colourfull pinnys on their heads so they can balance the washing on their sturdy neaks as they wrap themselves in a one piece floral sheet in brigth simiplistic colours or patterns and answer to mammy


----------



## Sadken (Jun 12, 2008)

Oh for fuck's sake get a life.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 12, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Oh for fuck's sake get a life.



aw stroppy strop strop.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 12, 2008)

Not stropping, just exasperated.  Which I suppose might count as a strop, soooooooooooooooo as you were really.  Iiiiiiiimplying I'm a racist for suggesting that Charley, Alexandra etc might not be representative of black women as a whole.  Which, when you think about it, is basically what the Jim Crow laws were all about.

Christ, even when it was pointed out that there had been some more agreeable black women in there, I acknowledged I'd been wrong and thought that was that, but why let a little thing like reality get in the way of your handwringing?  

Not you personally, incidentally.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 12, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Not stropping, just exasperated.  Which I suppose might count as a strop, soooooooooooooooo as you were really.  Iiiiiiiimplying I'm a racist for suggesting that Charley, Alexandra etc might not be representative of black women as a whole.  Which, when you think about it, is basically what the Jim Crow laws were all about.
> 
> Christ, even when it was pointed out that there had been some more agreeable black women in there, I acknowledged I'd been wrong and thought that was that, but why let a little thing like reality get in the way of your handwringing?
> 
> Not you personally, incidentally.



i know i was only joking. you should know better than to use the word 'normal' round here.


----------



## pennimania (Jun 12, 2008)

Well I am still detesting the biscuit obsessed K(C)at. 

I have definitely decided it is all a big act - like last year's Tracy and her 'aving it' - I thought I hated her but that was nothing to the vileness of this woman. 

I know lots of people think she is 'lovely' but she makes me want to vomit.


I suppose I could stop watching it


----------



## Sadken (Jun 12, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> i know i was only joking. you should know better than to use the word 'normal' round here.



I know, I know, I should but I've run out of space in my "Notebook of words and sayings not to use on urban" unfortunately...


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 12, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> have you awlays been like this or was it a particularlly bad day when they expelled you from nursery?
> 
> then you simply say i'll will not talk to some one shouting and repeat it regardless of what they say in the flattest lowest whisper...
> 
> ...



Don't patronise me! <slap>

I don't see or have to deal with that kind of shit so, actually, I must have dealt with it quite well to remove it so utterly 

I was thinking about what you said about this woman's kid and I think you're 100% wrong - I imagine she is bringing her child up with kid gloves and spoiling her to death and will not hear a voice raised against her, including her own. Whether her creating another spoilt, self-regarding, sociopathic knobber is also abuse is another matter.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 12, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Oh for fuck's sake get a life.


Answer my question please, what are normal Black women like?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 12, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Christ, even when it was pointed out that there had been some more agreeable black women in there, I acknowledged I'd been wrong and thought that was that, but why let a little thing like reality get in the way of your handwringing?



Reality? Funny thing reality, in your's you only refer to them as 'Black women', never by name.....you haven't said much about 'normal' white women either...

You know what I think...I think you fancied Mel (don't blame you mind she's a beautiful woman) but my point is that's what made her 'normal' to you. You don't go around and say things like 'normal' White women because you see them as 'normal', familiar etc.....

I know guys like you, very, very well.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 12, 2008)

Look, really do fuck off.  This is a thread about Big Brother.  "Normal" black women are much the same as "normal" white women, clearly I had no racist intent so why try to make out like I did?  Also, I referred to "Alison" who, unless I'm much mistaken, is a black woman.  I also referred to Mel, who I recall considered herself to be a "black woman".    Go back to page 22 and you'll see references to Amma, Alex and others too, you utter, _utter_ knobhead.

So, I think I'll have that apology now then, please.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 12, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Look, really do fuck off.  This is a thread about Big Brother.  "Normal" black women are much the same as "normal" white women, clearly I had no racist intent so why try to make out like I did?  Also, I referred to "Alison" who, unless I'm much mistaken, is a black woman.  I also referred to Mel, who I recall considered herself to be a "black woman".    Go back to page 22 and you'll see references to Amma, Alex and others too, you utter, _utter_ knobhead.
> 
> So, I think I'll have that apology now then, please.



I'll apologise for nothing...I *never* called you a racist. I asked you what a 'normal' Black woman is?

Somewhere in your explanation I may understand your point, if you have one.

BTW, go and swear at somebody else,  I haven't sworn at you. Swearing at me only makes me think you are an aggressive and inarticulate.

Quite 'normal' I suppose.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 12, 2008)

Rutita1 said:


> Reality? Funny thing reality, in your's you only refer to them as 'Black women', *never by name*.....you haven't said much about 'normal' white women either...
> 
> You know what I think...I think you fancied Mel (don't blame you mind she's a beautiful woman) but my point is that's what made her 'normal' to you. You don't go around and say things like 'normal' White women because you see them as 'normal', familiar etc.....
> 
> *I know guys like you, very, very well. *




This was completely baseless and makes you look like a nasty prick.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 12, 2008)

Sadken said:


> This was completely baseless and makes you look like a nasty prick.



Really?

I asked an innocent question and your defensiveness speaks volumes. Don't attack me and mix me up  with the response my question caused by other posters.

I questioned your concept of 'normal' and why anybody, brash, aggressive etc isn't normal in your mind. 

You are being quite brash and aggressive now, does that make you un-normal?

I do know guys like you very well, I recognise your ideas, I have experienced them before, so not baseless.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 12, 2008)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 12, 2008)

Strumpet said:


>



Go for it Strumps.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 12, 2008)

Go for wha? 

I'm raising my eyes at ya both. Tis getting too Big Brother in here


----------



## Sadken (Jun 12, 2008)

Rutita1 said:


> Really?
> 
> I asked an innocent question and your defensiveness speaks volumes. Don't attack me and mix we up  with the response my question caused by other posters.
> 
> ...



No, you said I never used the names of black women when I clearly do.  You then used this mistaken basis to form some weird psychoanalysis of me.  That's weird.  You're weeeeeeeeeeeeird.

Also, where the _fuck_ are my chips?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 12, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Go for wha?
> 
> I'm raising my eyes at ya both. Tis getting too Big Brother in here



I know. Just had a question for Sadken.

Didn't mean to derail. 

I'm still not watching btw and from what I've read on this thread I am doing well.

Let's see how long I hold out.


----------



## keithy (Jun 12, 2008)

can we please just geeyor? all the arguing shit is really boring and kind of hurty


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 12, 2008)

You said...



Sadken said:


> Mel from the first one is the only normal black woman they've had in there.  She was lovely.  Funnily enough I was thinking about this same point recently.


 So I asked what is a 'normal' black women?



Sadken said:


> No, you said I never used the names of black women when I clearly do.  You then used this mistaken basis to form some weird psychoanalysis of me.  That's weird.  You're weeeeeeeeeeeeird.


No dear you are weird for not answering a question.

I still want to know why Mel and Alison are 'normal' Black women.



> Also, where the _fuck_ are my chips?


 You called me weird?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 12, 2008)

keithy said:


> can we please just geeyor? all the arguing shit is really boring and kind of hurty



It's not an argument it's a discussion.

Who's Geeyor?


----------



## keithy (Jun 12, 2008)

Rutita1 said:


> It's not an argument it's a discussion.
> 
> Who's Geeyor?



geeyor = give over in my spack yorkshire accent


----------



## Vash (Jun 12, 2008)

They put it up against Heroes tonight.


----------



## Looby (Jun 12, 2008)

Vash said:


> They put it up against Heroes tonight.



It's on at the same time as the brother sister love thing too. We got Sky+ though.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 12, 2008)

Heh, looks like they have to wear the shiny suits again 

And a curse on all your houses, all you Kat h8rs


----------



## aqua (Jun 12, 2008)

is anyone else loving this task?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 12, 2008)

Dennis ends up crying over this. There will be fireworks.


----------



## aqua (Jun 12, 2008)

LOL  this is hilarious


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 12, 2008)

Alex really is disgusting, isn't she?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 12, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> Alex really is disgusting, isn't she?



Immensely.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 12, 2008)

Shit that girl has ISSUES


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 12, 2008)

It's quite painful watching her.

Er, but I'm not about to look away 

She's going to become the centre of the show. Until she goes. Which she should do early. Or now.


----------



## aqua (Jun 12, 2008)

she's a weird person she really is - I can't work out whether it's issues or she's trying to take over and be the best thing in the world


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I have not been watching - can I have a brief update plzz?


----------



## aqua (Jun 12, 2008)

why is he cuddled up to the one that fucked it up?


----------



## Lea (Jun 12, 2008)

"You've got a mouth on you!" from Alex to Rex. What a laugh.


----------



## aqua (Jun 12, 2008)

does she have personality problems?


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 12, 2008)

aqua said:


> does she have personality problems?



She's basically an eight year old playground bully.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> She's basically an eight year old playground bully.



I am seeing that.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 12, 2008)

She definitely has DEEP DEEP issues. 

She is quite vulnerable really.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 12, 2008)

Big Brother: "how did it make you feel when Rex called you a failure?"

Sums it up for me. She's got a serious inferiority complex.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Its more than an inferiority complex, IMO. 

Well more deep rooted messed up issues going on there.


----------



## aqua (Jun 12, 2008)

jesus christ the woman is doing my head in 

she so isn't coming across as I think she thinks she is


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 12, 2008)

I am feeling sorry for her.


----------



## Lea (Jun 12, 2008)

I feel sorry for everyone else who has to put up with her.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 12, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> She's got a serious inferiority complex.


Yup and more...



Lea said:


> I feel sorry for everyone else who has to put up with her.


Shit....me too.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 12, 2008)

Just looks like she's jealous of Rex's monied background.

also, Chris Moyles is a tool.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 12, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> also, Chris Moyles is a tool.



And a scab. But that's besides the point


----------



## moomoo (Jun 12, 2008)

The teen is watching this now (she sky + it) and fast forwarded it when that awful girl was shouting again so I didn't have to listen. 

I'm resolutely refusing to look at the screen......... 

I think she's disturbed and should be taken out for her own good.  Kat is irritating as well, I can hear her whittering on about something.


----------



## moomoo (Jun 12, 2008)

aqua said:


> does she have personality problems?



Yes.


----------



## snackhead (Jun 12, 2008)

Live feed's so tedious at the moment I've just switched over to Newsnight


----------



## Wookey (Jun 12, 2008)

aqua said:


> does she have personality problems?



Damaged goods. I'm guessing she was rejected by one or both parents at a formative age, and has been seething with rage ever since. She's managed to push away or manipulate anyone near her with her aggression since she was a kid, and now has a kid of her own to shore up her maladapted self-image, and listen to her broken-record backstabs.

Boring, I've met loads of people just like her. The antidote is time, self-analysis and a wise mentor - none of which she has in the BB House.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 13, 2008)

oh man when rex picked up her lighter.

and she said he was a loudmouth or something!! Hello Kettle? Hello it's Alex! You're black!

also can i jsut stick up for sadken here, that was a totally uncalled for attack by rutita, and pointless too.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks, electrogirl.  I made this for you


----------



## Utopia (Jun 13, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> and she said he was a loudmouth or something!! Hello Kettle? Hello it's Alex! You're black!
> 
> .





Racist!


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 13, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Kat is irritating as well, I can hear her whittering on about something.



kat's funny, i like her. and rex is alright, too, at the moment. and i like rebecca, but the msisus sends me to bed when she comes on. i like luke a lot, he so fwunny.

i don't like alex one little bit.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 13, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> kat's funny, i like her. and rex is alright, too, at the moment. and i like rebecca, but the msisus sends me to bed when she comes on. i like luke a lot, he so fwunny.
> 
> i don't like alex one little bit.



All of this, apart from Tanky sending me to bed.


----------



## keithy (Jun 13, 2008)

well well well! What do we have here?! 

Anyone notice the way Mario and Lisa were talking to eacxhother then? Lisa actually said "see i'm a housemade, at home, (bla bla etc)". Seemed very much like talking to a stranger... having to explain things like that... HMMMMM


----------



## snackhead (Jun 13, 2008)

keithy said:


> well well well! What do we have here?!
> 
> Anyone notice the way Mario and Lisa were talking to eacxhother then? Lisa actually said "see i'm a housemade, at home, (bla bla etc)". Seemed very much like talking to a stranger... having to explain things like that... HMMMMM



eviction behaviour to save their arses or..... they're strangers


----------



## keithy (Jun 13, 2008)

It was very surreal, it also seems a bit like they keep talking about things in a certain way in order to show they know stuff about eachother. They might just be a couple of freaks but I'm starting to really think they're fakers! How exciting


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 13, 2008)

keithy said:


> It was very surreal, it also seems a bit like they keep talking about things in a certain way in order to show they know stuff about eachother. They might just be a couple of freaks but I'm starting to really think they're fakers! How exciting



Although one of them will probably go out tonight.


----------



## keithy (Jun 13, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> Although one of them will probably go out tonight.



yeah I kind of hope not in a way now. Wouldn't mind steph going, she seems nice but a bit boring. Mario does my head in though... argh...


----------



## snackhead (Jun 13, 2008)

On live feed Mario's just said to Lisa "I'm sure we'll be alright" ... really? *votes again*


----------



## keithy (Jun 13, 2008)

snackhead said:


> On live feed Mario's just said to Lisa "I'm sure we'll be alright" ... really? *votes again*



 I'm imagining you in a voting rage now


----------



## snackhead (Jun 13, 2008)

keithy said:


> I'm imagining you in a voting rage now



I've broken a nail  5 mins to go


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 13, 2008)

Look at them pretending to be pissed up.


----------



## snackhead (Jun 13, 2008)

If Mario doesn't go tonight I might have to nip along to the house and fetch him out.


----------



## brianx (Jun 13, 2008)

snackhead said:


> If Mario doesn't go tonight I might have to nip along to the house and *felch* him out.


----------



## snackhead (Jun 13, 2008)

Steph's off - wonder how far behind Mario was in the voting. *grabs car keys and map to BB house*


----------



## snackhead (Jun 13, 2008)

brianx said:


>



Dream on son


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 14, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> also can i jsut stick up for sadken here, that was a totally uncalled for attack by rutita, and *pointless too*.


 
Really, perhaps you know what a 'normal' black woman is then? 


Perhaps because those kind of comments don't affect you, they mean nothing to you.

There's a point in there somewhere. 

Don't feel you need to reply. I don't want to derail the thread any more.


----------



## tarannau (Jun 14, 2008)

Christ Rutita, you can't half make a moralising mountain out of a molehill. Choose your battles more wisely.

I've no love of Sadken, but even I don't think he was meaning to be offensive in this case. "Normal' in the sense that they wouldn't be aggressive, chupsty nutters with a total of lack of personal insight - like Charley and Alex. Not normal in the sense that there's some cookie-cutter template of a black woman.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 14, 2008)

tarannau said:


> Christ Rutita, you can't half make a moralising mountain out of a molehill. Choose your battles more wisely.
> 
> I've no love of Sadken, but even I don't think he was meaning to be offensive in this case. "Normal' in the sense that they wouldn't be aggressive, chupsty nutters with a total of lack of personal insight - like Charley and Alex. Not normal in the sense that there's some cookie-cutter template of a black woman.



Finally an answer to my question.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 14, 2008)

Rutita1 said:


> Finally an answer to my question.



you already had that answer tho if you'd reread the original comment without thinking hey did they mean some sterotyped bollocks or did they mean something which was active in the line of reasonig they were making.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 14, 2008)

Rutita1 said:


> Really, perhaps you know what a 'normal' black woman is then?
> 
> 
> Perhaps because those kind of comments don't affect you, they mean nothing to you.
> ...



there's no point oyu misinterpreted something which was said and feel it had untones you were unhappy with.  it doesn't vailidate your misinterpretation however merely bcause your feelings have been hurt...

summit both you and alex in bb should really be old enough to understand tbh...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 14, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> there's no point oyu misinterpreted something which was said and feel it had untones you were unhappy with.  it doesn't vailidate your misinterpretation however merely bcause your feelings have been hurt...
> 
> summit both you and alex in bb should really be old enough to understand tbh...



Thanks for your input Garf.

My feelings have not been hurt btw. 

There have been a lot of aggressive loud mouthed non-black women on BB in the past.

When did you ever read x or y are not 'normal' White women because they behaved badly?

It annoys me that the colour of Alex's or Charlie's skin are used to describe them in this way, because it's irrelevant to the description being made or any bearing on the way they behave. 

The fact it is used... blah blah blah...

Sadken didn't mean it like that I can accept, but lots of innocent comments carry evidence of the unequal treatment of people in this way. I don't think that is acceptable. Language and the way it is used is very powerful.

*end of derail*


----------



## Sadken (Jun 14, 2008)

Ta for that all.  Really couldn't be bothered myself after the mega thread.


----------



## kained&able (Jun 14, 2008)

Has Mo won yet???

dave


----------



## Sadken (Jun 14, 2008)

Not just yet, mate.  I'd say Lee (?) Northern monkey-like lad is a shoo-in for it to be honest.  

Found myself warming to Steph last night and surprised it wasn't Mario who went out instead.  Steph seemed alright to me, pretty *normal* and what have you, quite perceptive of her picking up on thingy who hangs out with Alex most likely being intimidated by her.  I say "perceptive", I mean she just echoed what I had been thinking myself really.  Was that the first time she'd been shown like that?  All I'd seen of her when I watched before was utlra mardyness.  Mind you, every time I've seen it Mario and Lisa have done at least one thing to make me think they should go.  And go now.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 14, 2008)

Rutita1 said:


> Thanks for your input Garf.
> 
> My feelings have not been hurt btw.
> 
> ...



Righto.  Just for reference, I have actually used the term "normal" to decry housemates in general in the past but there have seem to have been a disproportionate amount of agressive, shouty, often manipulative black women (although I'm an on and off viewer and that may just be the way it's seemed to me) in the past few years - when was the last intelligent, reasonable one in there?  That was my point.  Every year you get a broad cross section(ish) of white people in there but it seemed to me like we were just getting served up the same hyper agressive black women year on year.   I can't believe that in all the applicants this year they didn't have _one_ nice, down to earth black woman out of the lot - they've had decent black guys in there, just seemed odd.  I suppose you never know how people will turn out in there though and maybe they thought Sylvie (?) would be more of a rounded character than she's proving to be so far as opposed to a scared manipulator.

Also, once and for all, you don't know me and you're comment about "I know men like you" was out of order and totally baseless.  

Line drawn.


----------



## snackhead (Jun 14, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Found myself warming to Steph last night and surprised it wasn't Mario who went out instead.  Steph seemed alright to me, pretty *normal* and what have you, quite perceptive of her picking up on thingy who hangs out with Alex most likely being intimidated by her.



Agree with you on Steph Sadken - she got 48% of the public vote in the end . I wanted Mario to be first out, but I guess if he's still in there it gives him scope to dig more holes for himself. He hasn't got a clue about the scale of last night's booing for him and Lisa which was blocked out so expect extreme Mikeycoddling over the next week


----------



## Sadken (Jun 14, 2008)

I've only seen it a couple of times so far this series though, is that about right that last night was the first time they showed her to be a proper human being instead of a turbo pout machine?

Darnell is growing on me.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm guessing there will be phone rigging again, has probably already happened.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 14, 2008)

Mikey shouts too much. Does he ever talk at an ordinary volume?


----------



## snackhead (Jun 14, 2008)

Sadken said:


> I've only seen it a couple of times so far this series though, is that about right that last night was the first time they showed her to be a proper human being instead of a turbo pout machine?



Overall she came across as more down to earth on the live feed. I've watched a fair bit of the live stuff which is why I'm not keen on Mario and his conniving ways and wanted him to go.


----------



## snackhead (Jun 14, 2008)

...and so it begins...Marco's announced that he wants to use his considerable management skills to take over running the house and also reckons Lisa should replace Rex as house cook because she's more creative. As usual the only audience were Lisa and Mikey. He's also clashed with Darnell. Roll on Friday....


----------



## brianx (Jun 14, 2008)

Lisa should be on Gladiators. If there was a fight to the death in there I'd put my money on Lisa warrior woman.


----------



## keithy (Jun 14, 2008)

brianx said:


> Lisa should be on Gladiators. If there was a fight to the death in there I'd put my money on Lisa warrior woman.



Really? I think Sylvia looks well hard


----------



## Flashman (Jun 14, 2008)




----------



## brianx (Jun 14, 2008)

keithy said:


> Really? I think Sylvia looks well hard



Sylvia's beautiful.


----------



## brianx (Jun 14, 2008)

Flashman said:


>



That's good. What was that cream he had on his back and chest? Some sort of deep heat?


----------



## Flashman (Jun 14, 2008)

The mind boggles.


----------



## snackhead (Jun 14, 2008)

brianx said:


> That's good. What was that cream he had on his back and chest? Some sort of deep heat?



Hair remover?


----------



## Flashman (Jun 14, 2008)

But he had that bit of hair that goes to you-kwow-where, surely he'd have rubbed some on that n'all if he was removing.

My vote is elephant spunk.


----------



## brianx (Jun 14, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Hair remover?



Be a man have and have a back, sack & crack or shave your balls. What would Lee McQueen do.


----------



## snackhead (Jun 14, 2008)

Mario and Lisa having a mutual fiddle in bed on live feed - a little bit of me has just died


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jun 14, 2008)

Mario's got a fan club?


----------



## snackhead (Jun 14, 2008)

ScallyWag II said:


> Mario's got a fan club?



hell no  t'was death by repulsion. 

It all happened so suddenly, one minute cameras were on everyone in main room then bang bedroom shot of him stabbing Lisa's face with his tongue like a lizard, there was no warning, nothing


----------



## keithy (Jun 14, 2008)

thank fuck I only have 4 channels. I had to look away earlier when they were exercising together.


----------



## snackhead (Jun 14, 2008)

Funny thing was they stopped to check cos they thought someone might come in and catch them, meanwhile there's a freaking great night sight camera whirling away above their bed


----------



## keithy (Jun 14, 2008)

I think they must be a real couple afterall cos no real human woman could bear to brown nose Mario so much if not in real love and that. Especially touch him. I want to be sick just thinking about it, and I'm a fookin disgusting minging loser!


----------



## brianx (Jun 14, 2008)

keithy said:


> I think they must be a real couple afterall cos no real human woman could bear to brown nose Mario so much if not in real love and that. Especially touch him. I want to be sick just thinking about it, and I'm a fookin disgusting minging loser!



No you're not. I know what you mean about them being a couple though you couldn't make them up. Why is she so deferential to him? He's a hairy arsed twat.


----------



## keithy (Jun 14, 2008)

brianx said:


> No you're not. I know what you mean about them being a couple though you couldn't make them up. Why is she so deferential to him? He's a hairy arsed twat.



Well I think they might both be slightly dim. Not in a horrible way or owt but she does keep going on about how he has the best head on his shoulders etc. Or maybe she is getting quantity mixed up with quality, cos he does have a lot of head.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 15, 2008)

Rutita1 said:


> Thanks for your input Garf.
> 
> My feelings have not been hurt btw.
> 
> ...



but this wasn't one of those comments.  so it's still a misinterpreted point. It's not like anyone didn't get why you were saying it.  It's just that as it wasn't meant in that way there was no need for anyone to say it.  

Just as speech patterns define an underlying sentament of consicious or unconcious prejudice so does seeing it in places where it does not exist.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 15, 2008)

keithy said:


> Well I think they might both be slightly dim. Not in a horrible way or owt but she does keep going on about how he has the best head on his shoulders etc. *Or maybe she is getting quantity mixed up with quality, cos he does have a lot of head.*



 Classic


----------



## brianx (Jun 15, 2008)

I think Mario and the goddess Lisa's plan of telling the Herberts they've got a fan club is very clever. The lovely Scouse girl went against them and got voted out so the others might think if we fall out with them we're fucked. This won't work with Alex though she'll have a go no matter what. I'm warming to her but am in love with the Welsh lass she's lovely.


----------



## Looby (Jun 15, 2008)

That stuff about the fan club last night was hilarious, I just cringe all the time they're on screen. 

On BBLB they went to their home town (Widnes?) to see who had heard of them. They only people that recognised them were his mates in the pub.


----------



## Madusa (Jun 15, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> That stuff about the fan club last night was hilarious, I just cringe all the time they're on screen.
> 
> On BBLB they went to their home town (Widnes?) to see who had heard of them. They only people that recognised them were his mates in the pub.



lol

Mario's an idiot.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 15, 2008)

Darnell, you are wrong.

Mario already looks like a fool.


----------



## Madusa (Jun 15, 2008)

I like Darnell.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 15, 2008)

same, he is awesome.


----------



## Madusa (Jun 15, 2008)

I do a great impression of him aswell.


----------



## Looby (Jun 15, 2008)

Oh my fucking god Mario is such a fucking cock. I hate him more that I've ever hated another housemate and after Jason and Grace that is really an achievement.

What an arrogant twat and fucking Lisa is just a total fucking doormat sitting there and agreeing with everything cockface says.


----------



## moomoo (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm still not watching. 

I'm extremely impressed with my willpower actually!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 15, 2008)

YOUR NAME ISN'T EVEN MARIO YOU FUCKING BASTARD SAUSAGE HEADED CUNT


----------



## brianx (Jun 15, 2008)

moomoo said:


> I'm still not watching.
> 
> I'm extremely impressed with my willpower actually!



You don't need to moomoo we'll keep you informed. I'm not watching either.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 15, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Oh my fucking god Mario is such a fucking cock. I hate him more that I've ever hated another housemate and after Jason and Grace that is really an achievement.
> 
> What an arrogant twat and fucking Lisa is just a total fucking doormat sitting there and agreeing with everything cockface says.



My worst BB hated people were Sezer and Maxwell, and 'MARIO' is fucking pushing it.


----------



## brianx (Jun 15, 2008)

Anyone know what Anna the Irish, lesbian, former nun is doing? She's my favourite ever housemate and I promise not to stalk her.


----------



## moomoo (Jun 15, 2008)

brianx said:


> You don't need to moomoo we'll keep you informed. I'm not watching either.



Marvellous!


----------



## Looby (Jun 15, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> My worst BB hated people were Sezer and Maxwell, and 'MARIO' is fucking pushing it.



Oh I forgot about them. Maxwell and Saskia were a deeply unpleasant couple, Lisa looks a bit like Saskia too.

Sezer was vile but not nearly as bad as Mario.


----------



## Madusa (Jun 15, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> YOUR NAME ISN'T EVEN MARIO YOU FUCKING BASTARD SAUSAGE HEADED CUNT



LOLZ He does look like a load a sausages have been mashed to make his face though. That's totally accurate!


----------



## brianx (Jun 15, 2008)

Madusa said:


> I like Darnell.



You're right he is a good lad and that's a great challenge. I'd go for the drums.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jun 15, 2008)

brianx said:


> Anyone know what Anna the Irish, lesbian, former nun is doing? She's my favourite ever housemate and I promise not to stalk her.



Lots of daytime tele stuff. She's very good too.


----------



## brianx (Jun 15, 2008)

Patronising bastards give Mikey the triangle he could play any instrument. Haven't they heard of Ray Charles or Stevie Wonder?


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 15, 2008)

I like Darnell toooo.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 15, 2008)

brianx said:


> Patronising bastards give Mikey the triangle he could play any instrument. Haven't they heard of Ray Charles or Stevie Wonder?



Ray Charles and Stevie Wonder probably would have been better off with a triangle, something more in line with their disabilities, you know.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 15, 2008)

brianx said:


> Patronising bastards give Mikey the triangle he could play any instrument. Haven't they heard of Ray Charles or Stevie Wonder?



He didn't look happy, did he?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 15, 2008)

Mario is just sapping all the fun out of what could be a quite fun task.


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jun 15, 2008)

Mario is ridiculous.

I got sucked into the live feed this morning when I couldn't sleep around 4am.  Dale was up with Rachel (I think her name's Rachel...still getting used to them) when Darnell came in and go talking to them.  He said he is registered partially sighted/blind in the US.  He can see, just not very well.

Fucking Mario, "the Facilitator"


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 15, 2008)

You can just tell he has 'been doing it all his life'. You know, with all those people skills.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 15, 2008)

Omg....kill....Mario...in...the....face


----------



## brianx (Jun 15, 2008)

This is going to be like the Big Brother as the Pogues. It'll be great let's have the party right here. Oh Mario don't pick on Darnell.


----------



## brianx (Jun 15, 2008)

You've got to love their chutzpah.


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jun 15, 2008)

wtf 

(not that I could do any better!!)


----------



## Looby (Jun 15, 2008)

A fucking facilitator?  Aaaaaaaaaaaagggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. 

Fucking irritating, patronising, arrogant, smarmy, sausage faced, bossy cunt.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 15, 2008)

Fucking well said Mikey


----------



## Madusa (Jun 15, 2008)

LOL Michael in the diary room.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 15, 2008)

Bollox missed that bit.............whaddee say?


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 15, 2008)

he said "mario is a knob-nosed cock"

not really.


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 15, 2008)

he said about how he was told that apparentley a theramin (sp?) would be too difficult for a blind person to play, and expressed his annoyance at that and said he should have stuck up for himself more.


----------



## Looby (Jun 15, 2008)

Looks like everyone has got Alex sussed, funny how she's changed now nominations are looming.

Although I agree with a lot of what Mikey said in the diary room I'm really not sure I like him. The way he was talking about Jen just because she might get together with Dale was horrible and I don't like the way he is glued to Lisa and Mario, it's making him as bitchy as them.


----------



## Madusa (Jun 15, 2008)

I dont think I like Mikey either.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 15, 2008)

Lol ta dodge


----------



## zoooo (Jun 15, 2008)

He was calling it a pheremone.... wasn't he?

I don't really like him at all.
(But I don't really like any of them as yet)


----------



## moomoo (Jun 15, 2008)

brianx said:


> Patronising bastards give Mikey the triangle he could play any instrument. Haven't they heard of Ray Charles or Stevie Wonder?



I thought you weren't watching...............


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 16, 2008)

Mario keeps banging on about how he was in management.  AGAIN.

really mario how comes then the disablity discrimination act where you taking to the person pushing the wheel chair rather than the person in it example of disempowerment passed you by did it?  

It's sad that mario keeps doing this cos his intentions seem to be well meaning but someone needs to turn round to him and say quitely mate stfu and let mikey decide his own limits. 

mikey maybe the only person who can say it to him now though i was pleased that darnell noticed his reactions and attempted to point out that his actions were uncalled for.  

sadly it seems mario is to literal a person to be able to equate his actions with darnells words without taking personal offence.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 16, 2008)

It's a bit premature to start comparing Mario to the likes of Alex Sibley, Sezer etc. etc. although the bloke does seem like he has the potential to be an all time twat legend.


----------



## KellyDJ (Jun 16, 2008)

Sadken said:


> It's a bit premature to start comparing Mario to the likes of Alex Sibley, Sezer etc. etc. although the bloke does seem like he has the potential to be an all time twat legend.



Didn't Seezer only last a week though?  Showed himself to be a complete cock within a short timeframe just like Mario


----------



## Sadken (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm sure there's been worse was my point...can't quite think of that many right now but there have been some shockers.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 16, 2008)

Sadken said:


> I'm sure there's been worse was my point...can't quite think of that many right now but there have been some shockers.



worse definately but they all had asepcts of pantomime about them that mario just doens't have...

last week he was standing up for mikey rightly this week he's taken it too far and now become stuck in that manner and way of reacting casting himself in that limiting and frankly unneeded role... 

and he and lisa both need to go together waste of a house mates places... dullards the both of them...


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 16, 2008)

craig to win!


----------



## Madusa (Jun 16, 2008)

which one is craig?


----------



## Flashman (Jun 16, 2008)

It's the other Craig.


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 16, 2008)

actually really truly rebecca to win. just because.


----------



## Madusa (Jun 16, 2008)

It's too early to call!


----------



## trevhagl (Jun 16, 2008)

you are all SAAAADDD


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 16, 2008)

Mario is such a twunt. An arrogant, twattish cunting twunt.

I still hate Alex loads though. If they were both up, I'd want Alex to go. I think she intimidates people far more. Everyone's too scared to even whisper their opinions when she's around. The way she homed in on Mo last night, apparently telling him he's being oppressed by Rex, when Mo actually thinks no such thing, is just ridiculous. Very happy everyone seems to be seeing through her.

Kat to win. Then Luke. Then Rachel. Then Bex. Then none of them.


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 16, 2008)

trevhagl said:


> you are all SAAAADDD



crikey, well done


----------



## zoooo (Jun 16, 2008)

Sadken said:


> It's a bit premature to start comparing Mario to the likes of Alex Sibley, Sezer etc. etc. although the bloke does seem like he has the potential to be an all time twat legend.



Sezer was a prize twat, but what was wrong with Alex Sibley??

He was funny and nice. A bit moany about people peeing in the shower, but that's fair!

I didn't even know people thought of him as an arse. I'm quite puzzled.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jun 16, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Sezer was a prize twat, but what was wrong with Alex Sibley??
> 
> He was funny and nice. A bit moany about people peeing in the shower, but that's fair!
> 
> I didn't even know people thought of him as an arse. I'm quite puzzled.




He was a _bit_ of an arse, but nowhere near the worst horrors! Wasn't Maxwell in the same series? And he was quite cute singing behind the bathroom door.


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Jun 16, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> He was a _bit_ of an arse, but nowhere near the worst horrors! Wasn't Maxwell in the same series? And he was quite cute singing behind the bathroom door.



Mario has 'arse like tendencies' but on no way is he comparible to a nasty piece of work like Alex.  

I want Kathreya to win.  She's lovely.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 16, 2008)

Alex the man, not Alex the current bitch from hell?

If you mean the man, then pleeease do explain why he's a nasty piece of work...?


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Jun 16, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Alex the man, not Alex the current bitch from hell?
> 
> If you mean the man, then pleeease do explain why he's a nasty piece of work...?



sorry the bitch fronm hell.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 16, 2008)

Take The Money Eugene!


----------



## Sadken (Jun 16, 2008)

It's actually more of a personal thing, he lives quite near me, my parents know his etc.  He is an absolutely mammoth cockhead.  He went out with Mel from BB1 and ended up taking her to court over their dog, his parents are batshit crazy and he is massively conceited.  He genuinely seemed to believe that he was a big deal after appearing on that show.  Having said that, a mate of mine once woke up to find Alex Sibley had been let into his house by his mum and was sat at the end of his bed getting off with a german model, apparently.


----------



## KellyDJ (Jun 16, 2008)

trevhagl said:


> you are all SAAAADDD



Here's another one


----------



## zoooo (Jun 16, 2008)

KeyboardJockey said:


> sorry the bitch fronm hell.



Ah! 



Sadken said:


> It's actually more of a personal thing, he lives quite near me, my parents know his etc.  He is an absolutely mammoth cockhead.  He went out with Mel from BB1 and ended up taking her to court over their dog, his parents are batshit crazy and he is massively conceited.  He genuinely seemed to believe that he was a big deal after appearing on that show.  Having said that, a mate of mine once woke up to find Alex Sibley had been let into his house by his mum and was sat at the end of his bed getting off with a german model, apparently.




Oh ok. Well, that sounds a bit mental.
Still, on the show, he was nice!


----------



## story (Jun 16, 2008)

But how can Big Brother determine the correct numbers of crisps? By weight?

Oh by percentage...   of weight?


----------



## story (Jun 16, 2008)

Hmm...

They've only got another 3% leeway left...


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 16, 2008)

story said:


> But how can Big Brother determine the correct numbers of crisps? By weight?



I was confused by that.


----------



## story (Jun 16, 2008)

So they failed


----------



## story (Jun 16, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I was confused by that.



They were set up to win or fail at the discrimination of Big Brother really...


----------



## story (Jun 16, 2008)

I reckon you could eat pretty well on £1 each a day. I should go in and teach them how to make a decent meal on low cash.

How many in there? That's like £12 a day or something, yes?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 16, 2008)

Id have eaten all them efffing crisps on sight!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## story (Jun 16, 2008)

It did seem cruel: lick crisps when you're on basic rations.


----------



## story (Jun 16, 2008)

She's quite unpleasant, this one. Alex?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 16, 2008)

story said:


> It did seem cruel: lick crisps when you're on basic rations.



I know i couldnt have done it


----------



## story (Jun 16, 2008)

It's like they're all desperately trying to manufacture a row.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 16, 2008)

They are all pants at even that!!


----------



## story (Jun 16, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> They are all pants at even that!!





I know, they keep sorting it out before it kicks off


----------



## minxymoo (Jun 16, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I am probably going to watch a lot of it because I am going to have a lonely summer.



me too!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 16, 2008)

minxymoo said:


> me too!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 16, 2008)

story said:


> I know, they keep sorting it out before it kicks off



Dennis is such a knob!!!!!!


----------



## story (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh but she's a liar!

Alex, yes? The one who was just bitching in the bathroom and now says she doesn't talk behind people's backs?


----------



## story (Jun 16, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Dennis is such a knob!!!!!!



But a well-meaning one


----------



## story (Jun 16, 2008)

Is she for real?

Oh it's pitiful.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 16, 2008)

story said:


> But a well-meaning one



oooo he has his blade ready to swipe i bet ya


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 16, 2008)

story said:


> Is she for real?
> 
> Oh it's pitiful.



Agreed.

I just realized I am facepalming IRL


----------



## Random One (Jun 16, 2008)

man this table discussion is very civilised... everyone seems to be actually listening


----------



## story (Jun 16, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I just realized I am facepalming IRL


----------



## story (Jun 16, 2008)

Random One said:


> man this table discussion is very civilised... everyone seems to be actually listening



I was thinking that. Might actually be an interesting BB if this goes on, rather than a car crash.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 16, 2008)

Random One said:


> man this table discussion is very civilised... everyone seems to be actually listening



nah most of them who have said fuck all will now go and bitch again about the chat around the table, it will probably keep them going for a few hours


----------



## story (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh yes - you're right Sweaty Betty...


----------



## story (Jun 16, 2008)

By the way the moon looks very beautiful this evening


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 16, 2008)

story said:


> Oh yes - you're right Sweaty Betty...



Most of them said nothing..........


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 16, 2008)

story said:


> By the way the moon looks very beautiful this evening



hang on.........*goes to window*


----------



## Lea (Jun 16, 2008)

I think that Sylvia is trying to disassociate herself from Alex as nominations are looming.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 16, 2008)

ooooooo its lovely


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 16, 2008)

Lea said:


> I think that Sylvia is trying to disassociate herself from Alex as nominations are looming.



yep, she should have stood up and called her out


----------



## story (Jun 16, 2008)

Lea said:


> I think that Sylvia is trying to disassociate herself from Alex as nominations are looming.



She seems like a nice lass, genuinely aggrieved that she's associated with Alex, wants to distance herself.


----------



## story (Jun 16, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> ooooooo its lovely


----------



## story (Jun 16, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> yep, she should have stood up and called her out



Can you imagine!


----------



## story (Jun 16, 2008)

Oh cruel!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 16, 2008)

FFS trying to hide his erection!!!!


----------



## Lea (Jun 16, 2008)

story said:


> She seems like a nice lass, genuinely aggrieved that she's associated with Alex, wants to distance herself.



I don't know. I don't like her much. Last week she was hanging around Alex and worshipping the ground she walks on and now she is dissing her. It's taken time for her to come out and say something bad about Alex.


----------



## story (Jun 16, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> FFS trying to hide his erection!!!!



And he lied! As if Big Brother didn't know what he was up too.


----------



## moomoo (Jun 16, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> FFS trying to hide his erection!!!!



Who is?

More info please!!!

I'm not watching it remember!


----------



## story (Jun 16, 2008)

Lea said:


> I don't know. I don't like her much. Last week she was hanging around Alex and worshipping the ground she walks on and now she is dissing her. It's taken time for her to come out and say something bad about Alex.



Oh I didn't watch last week.


----------



## story (Jun 16, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Who is?
> 
> More info please!!!
> 
> I'm not watching it remember!




firky


----------



## story (Jun 16, 2008)

Didn't Andi McDowel used to have curly hair?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 16, 2008)

story said:


> Didn't Andi McDowel used to have curly hair?



She has always annoyed me!!!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 16, 2008)

Whats Andi McDowell ever done apart from be a dick?


----------



## story (Jun 16, 2008)

Wasn't she the love interest in Groundhog Day?

With curly hair?


----------



## Lea (Jun 16, 2008)

Yes, she was also in 4 Weddings and a Funeral but has she got to do with BB?


----------



## story (Jun 16, 2008)

Nothing. She was in the advert that followed. I was just chatting.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 16, 2008)

She annoys me. She is all like 'look at my face' but what has she ever done to make me concentrate on her stupid face, eh?


----------



## story (Jun 16, 2008)

It's not her face she wants you to look at, Dillinger4. She wants to show you the blancmange pudding she made for you.


----------



## Madusa (Jun 16, 2008)

story said:


> Wasn't she the love interest in Groundhog Day?
> 
> With curly hair?




She had curly hair in Green Card aswell.


----------



## foo (Jun 17, 2008)

i watched some of this last night for the first time....are _any_ of them nice people??


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 17, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> ooooooo its lovely



It was 
I went n watched it for a while...outside. Sat n thought about stuff. Was nice. Did me good. I have decided stuffz. 


Yeh foo. Eermm...CookieWoman is cute if a bit annoying at times


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 17, 2008)

so it's Mario and Alex up for eviction this week

tough call


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 17, 2008)

alice band said:


> so it's Mario and Alex up for eviction this week
> 
> tough call



*crosses fingers for double eviction*


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 17, 2008)

I think I want Mario to go before Alex.

Mario is just a knob, but keeping Alex in would keep the tension up. It would be more interesting.


----------



## snackhead (Jun 17, 2008)

Mario's in bed cuddling Lisa, maybe he thinks his lizard snogging technique will be a vote winner with the ladeez...I hope the fucker gets kicked out on Friday.


----------



## snackhead (Jun 17, 2008)

Just watching the Japanese task- please tell me they didn't ask Darnell to cover his face in white powder


----------



## snackhead (Jun 17, 2008)

Nominations being read to the house live now. Alex's reaction to her name being called was to say "you're joking"  I'm guessing the Miss nice act ends here. 

Mario looks gutted


----------



## snackhead (Jun 17, 2008)

ok that's way too many posts in a row - I'll leg it from here for a bit, don't want to seem obsessive or anything


----------



## moomoo (Jun 17, 2008)

snackhead said:


> ok that's way too many posts in a row - I'll leg it from here for a bit, don't want to seem obsessive or anything




No!!!!!!!!!

Please stay!

I don't need to watch it while you are doing such a good job with the commentary!


----------



## story (Jun 17, 2008)

moomoo

How do you know anything said is really what's happening? We may be feeding you an elaborate construction.


----------



## Looby (Jun 17, 2008)

Get fucking Mario out, him and his fucking sniffing is making me    I fucking hate him.


----------



## story (Jun 17, 2008)

I think I may quite like Luke


----------



## Lea (Jun 17, 2008)

Luke made a valid point about Mario being patronising about Mikey being blind.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 17, 2008)

story said:


> I think I may quite like Luke



and me, that was a good set of reasons


----------



## snackhead (Jun 17, 2008)

story said:


> moomoo
> 
> How do you know anything said is really what's happening? We may be feeding you an elaborate construction.





anyway back to the house....on live feed Michael Jackson's in the kitchen making toast for Mo


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 17, 2008)

Mikey's hat is wicked!!!!!


----------



## story (Jun 17, 2008)

snackhead said:


> anyway back to the house....on live feed Michael Jackson's in the kitchen making toast for Mo



Did you see him use margerine instead of butter? Mo won't like that


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 17, 2008)

"i..i..i will not be dressing as a female this evening - i will, however, be changing my top"


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 17, 2008)

shut up alex, you dick.


----------



## story (Jun 17, 2008)

Why is she so freaked out by a bit of drag?


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 17, 2008)

she's a dick.


----------



## Lea (Jun 17, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> shut up alex, you dick.



you beat me to it. I was going to say that.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 17, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> shut up alex, you dick.



Innit!!!! id love to launch my piece of toast at her head!!!


----------



## story (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh is she a fundie muslim?

Did I hear her say that Allah wouldn't like it?

Or is she assuming that Mahomed is a Muslim? And so he ought not be wanting it this way?


----------



## moomoo (Jun 17, 2008)

story said:


> moomoo
> 
> How do you know anything said is really what's happening? We may be feeding you an elaborate construction.



Like that would make a difference?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 17, 2008)

story said:


> Why is she so freaked out by a bit of drag?



She thinks its wrong- something to do with being a muslim???????


----------



## story (Jun 17, 2008)

So this year's catch phrase is clearly going to be "I don't talk behind people's backs BUT..."


----------



## Lea (Jun 17, 2008)

story said:


> Oh is she a fundie muslim?
> 
> Did I hear her say that Allah wouldn't like it?
> 
> Or is she assuming that Mahomed is a Muslim?



I think that they are both muslim but Alex has said that she is non practising.


----------



## Random One (Jun 17, 2008)

story said:


> Oh is she a fundie muslim?
> 
> Did I hear her say that Allah wouldn't like it?
> 
> Or is she assuming that Mahomed is a Muslim?




Mo is a muslim... she obviously fancies Mo and his cross dressig ways have obviously disturbed her.....i'm sure she doesn't bring up his bad muslim behaviour when he's drinking alcohol...silly cow


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 17, 2008)

story said:


> Oh is she a fundie muslim?
> 
> Did I hear her say that Allah wouldn't like it?
> 
> Or is she assuming that Mahomed is a Muslim?



davina said at the start of it all that alex said she belives in islam but isn't currently a practising muslim, or something. so an "i'll be religious when it suits me" type.


----------



## story (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh, okay, it all makes sense now..............


----------



## Random One (Jun 17, 2008)

ooooh was that on purpose or by accident the stuff across the tanoy


----------



## story (Jun 17, 2008)

wtf?!


----------



## zoooo (Jun 17, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> "i..i..i will not be dressing as a female this evening - i will, however, be changing my top"



That was so funny!
I like Luke.


----------



## story (Jun 17, 2008)

Alex walked through Mikey in the doorway, and now she hijacks his conversation....


----------



## Lea (Jun 17, 2008)

That's not fair on Mohamed.


----------



## story (Jun 17, 2008)

Big Brother is finding the whole thing too tame? Big wooden spoon?


----------



## Random One (Jun 17, 2008)

LOL at Mo taking the bra off


----------



## story (Jun 17, 2008)

How dare she get up on her high horse.


----------



## story (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## story (Jun 17, 2008)

She expects to be able to look up to him as a Muslim, cos he's a man.


----------



## mk12 (Jun 17, 2008)

If Dale says "like" one more time...


----------



## Random One (Jun 17, 2008)

she's so full of fucking bullshit.


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 17, 2008)

why should he have to explain himself to her? especially about something he was saying in the diary room? that's what the diary room is for. silly cow. and bad big brother.


----------



## story (Jun 17, 2008)

So manipulative


And I'm watching because....?


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 17, 2008)

big brother quite obviously wants alex out...


----------



## story (Jun 17, 2008)

A genuine mistake?


----------



## Random One (Jun 17, 2008)

story said:


> A genuine mistake?



init


----------



## story (Jun 17, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> big brother quite obviously wants alex out...



It would appear so.

They owe Mahomed an apology.


----------



## moomoo (Jun 17, 2008)

story said:


> A genuine mistake?



What happened?


----------



## story (Jun 17, 2008)

This pushes all Alex's vulnerable buttons doesn't it.

Who can she trust? Where can she go to be herself without the act? Not the diary room any more...


----------



## story (Jun 17, 2008)

Okay. Glad of that apology.

He looks pretty with his slap on, eh.


----------



## Lea (Jun 17, 2008)

moomoo said:


> What happened?



Mohamed was talking to Big Brother in the diary room about Alex. Big brother "accidentally" broadcast it over the house.


----------



## story (Jun 17, 2008)

moomoo said:


> What happened?



They repeat it on telly tomorrow moomoo


----------



## Random One (Jun 17, 2008)

they've probably upped their viewers for tomorrow night at least


----------



## moomoo (Jun 17, 2008)

Lea said:


> Mohamed was talking to Big Brother in the diary room about Alex. Big brother "accidentally" broadcast it over the house.





Goodness!


Did she start screaming again?


----------



## moomoo (Jun 17, 2008)

story said:


> They repeat it on telly tomorrow moomoo



Nope. 

Shan't be drawn in.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 17, 2008)

It probably was an accident.
Cos now they'll all be paranoid about saying mean things in the diary room, and won't talk as much in there.
Which is bad for BB.

Reminded me of aaaages ago when one of the blokes shouted his nomination for Mel, and everyone heard it.


----------



## story (Jun 17, 2008)

.


----------



## Lea (Jun 17, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Goodness!
> 
> 
> Did she start screaming again?



Yes, she laid into Mohamed as soon as he came out of the diary room. Then went on about how bad it was for Mohamed to dress up as a woman as he is a muslim.


----------



## story (Jun 17, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Nope.
> 
> Shan't be drawn in.



It's a bit of a non-event really.

Stick with this thread, you'll get all the news you need 

(Where oh where is Orangesandlemons?)


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 17, 2008)

There's no way it was an accident. There might be far-reaching repercussions, though, as pent up frustrations might not be aired in the diary room anymore.


----------



## Lea (Jun 17, 2008)

Who is this Orangesandlemons that everyone talks of?


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 17, 2008)

You're already well drawn in moomoo,. stop kidding yaself 

Yeh where is O&L


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 17, 2008)

I initially thought they'd want Mario out because Alex will bring in more ratings, but it'd be easier for them to get Alex out now to avoid any possible repercussions regarding suspicious bullying behaviour if she stays.

They are bigging up the Jennifer/Dale romance as the next big ratings pull once Alex has gone.

I dislike Mario very muchly, and would rather him go instead of Alex, because I really don't think she's long for the BB world either way now.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 17, 2008)

Lea said:


> Who is this Orangesandlemons that everyone talks of?



He's the man in the know re: bookie's favourites and odds etc. Indispensable on a BB thread. It isn't the same without him, tbh


----------



## Lea (Jun 17, 2008)

I don't mind Mario too much. He's a bit of a knob but nowhere near as much of a bully as Alex.


----------



## story (Jun 17, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> He's the man in the know re: bookie's favourites and odds etc. Indispensable on a BB thread. It isn't the same without him, tbh



He seems to have an inside source as well...


----------



## brianx (Jun 17, 2008)

story said:


> He seems to have an inside source as well...



I miss the orangeandlemons genius. He was always right, you could read his predictions and go in to work and say Alex is out with 58% of the vote, 24% of gays like Mario and 10% of John McCain voters like Dennis. It was like being Nostradamus. Where is he?


----------



## zoooo (Jun 17, 2008)

He's clearly in the house.

Probably Luke...


----------



## exosculate (Jun 17, 2008)

brianx said:


> I miss the orangeandlemons genius. He was always right, you could read his predictions and go in to work and say Alex is out with 58% of the vote, 24% of gays like Mario and 10% of John McCain voters like Dennis. It was like being Nostradamus. Where is he?



He's in the house, he's now yellowmanandlemons!


----------



## Fatuous Sunbeam (Jun 18, 2008)

The phone vote has been cancelled. Rumour has it that Alex has walked - dammit!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 18, 2008)

Fatuous Sunbeam said:


> The phone vote has been cancelled. Rumour has it that Alex has walked - dammit!



gutless cow- she got wind of how crap she came across and i reckon BB pushed her as well


----------



## Fatuous Sunbeam (Jun 18, 2008)

It may not be true. Some people are saying she's still in there. But it does say on the main website that the phone vote has been cancelled.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 18, 2008)

Oooooooooh!

That is all.


----------



## snackhead (Jun 18, 2008)

Alex is still there she's on the live feed talking to Kat and Luke.


----------



## Random One (Jun 18, 2008)

Fatuous Sunbeam said:


> The phone vote has been cancelled. Rumour has it that Alex has walked - dammit!


oh man i wanted her to be boo-ed out


----------



## Sadken (Jun 18, 2008)

Fatuous Sunbeam said:


> It may not be true. Some people are saying she's still in there. But it does say on the main website that the phone vote has been cancelled.



It'll be a betting thing, I bet.


----------



## snackhead (Jun 18, 2008)

Dennis has been spending ages by himself putting on make up and getting dressed in other bedroom so maybe he's planning to spring a surprise flounce. Alex is talking about going to bed early so defo isn't her. Haven't seen Mario or Lisa yet.


----------



## snackhead (Jun 18, 2008)

Reason might be that Jennifer has to leave, although even if this turns out to be the case, I think this week's vote should still go ahead then they could cancel next week's nominations. 

http://www.mirror.co.uk/showbiz/big...quit-after-missing-court-case-89520-20608525/

Jennifer Clark may be forced to quit Big Brother after a judge attacked her for missing a court case to appear on the show.

The young mum has been ordered by the court to explain why she did not attend the hearing involving the breakdown of her marriage to estranged husband David, 24.

The judge criticised Jenny's "deceit" for not telling the court on June 4 she was going on the show - one day before BB started.

And instead of attending the second hearing last week Jennifer, 22, who has a two-year-old daughter Maddiline with David, was starting her stint in the TV house.

The judge's ruling means Big Brother bosses have to tell her about what happened in court - and Jenny may pull out of the show to sort out the legal wrangle.

That would scupper her blossoming romance with trainee PE teacher Dale Howard.

But their cosy chats may end sooner than they realise as Jenny will need to either attend court to explain herself or draft a statement in the presence of a lawyer. Jennifer told BB bosses about the wrangle - but they did not know it could affect her stay in the house.


----------



## Random One (Jun 18, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Reason might be that Jennifer has to leave, although even if this turns out to be the case, I think this week's vote should still go ahead then they could cancel next week's nominations.
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/showbiz/big...quit-after-missing-court-case-89520-20608525/
> 
> ...




if that is the case why should this week's vote not count? i agree with you and they should cancel next weeks one


----------



## zoooo (Jun 18, 2008)

Is Jennifer the big old right wing anti immigrant racist?

If so, off you go, love. She won't be missed!


----------



## Mogden (Jun 18, 2008)

Alex has been kicked out.

http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/news/newsstory.jsp?id=2724


----------



## Looby (Jun 18, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Is Jennifer the big old right wing anti immigrant racist?
> 
> If so, off you go, love. She won't be missed!



Yup. Why wouldn't she tell the court, they are subject to confidentiality rules aren't they? Silly cow. If she will put going on BB before sorting out her divorce and stuff to do with their kid then she's a fucking twat.


----------



## snackhead (Jun 18, 2008)

Mogden said:


> Alex has been kicked out.
> 
> http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/news/newsstory.jsp?id=2724



 I think they've fiddled with the live feed to cover it up for a bit Channel 4 info says she went at 6 but she was still there when I posted earlier. She has been called to the diary room about a minute ago a few of the housemates were wondering what's she's doing in there for so long


----------



## Looby (Jun 18, 2008)

Mogden said:


> Alex has been kicked out.
> 
> http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/news/newsstory.jsp?id=2724



Fuck! Good riddance but I'm sorry she's missed a grilling from Davina and all the boos.


----------



## snackhead (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh hang on housemates just been told to gather on the sofas................................


----------



## zoooo (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh yeah! No boos.
Oh well.

It's never very nice to watch anyway, even when they are pure evil. (which she's not, really. Just half)


----------



## Mogden (Jun 18, 2008)

No idea what the purpose of that jail was then or Davina ranting about the zero tolerance policy at the start of it all.

I thought they'd been trying to tweak things again to keep Alex in for a few weeks like they seemed to do with Charley last year.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 18, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Is Jennifer the big old right wing anti immigrant racist?
> 
> If so, off you go, love. She won't be missed!



Be fair though, I've not seen her come out with anything right wing since her going in video, although we don't get told everything I'm sure that would've come out.


----------



## snackhead (Jun 18, 2008)

Luke reading statement, everyone applauded. Dale talking but I can't decipher his grunts. Rex silent, Mario explaining what's happened to the housemates who have all just heard the same information as him.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 18, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Luke reading statement, everyone applauded. Dale talking but I can't decipher his grunts. Rex silent, Mario explaining what's happened to the housemates who have all just heard the same information as him.



Be fair though, one of them is blind...


----------



## zoooo (Jun 18, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Be fair though, I've not seen her come out with anything right wing since her going in video, although we don't get told everything I'm sure that would've come out.



That is true.
Although to be honest, I've barely heard her say a word, so even if one in ten of her words are racist, I'd have missed it.


----------



## Random One (Jun 18, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Be fair though, one of them is blind...



LOL


----------



## snackhead (Jun 18, 2008)

Slyvia's straight in to attack her former mate's intimidating behavior. Pity she couldn't have a word with her when she was still in there. 
Rebecca's just called Alex a lovely girl.


----------



## snackhead (Jun 18, 2008)

Mogden said:


> No idea what the purpose of that jail was then or Davina ranting about the zero tolerance policy at the start of it all.
> 
> *I thought they'd been trying to tweak things again to keep Alex in for a few weeks like they seemed to do with Charley last year*.



Same here, glad it wasn't in the end. That jail hasn't been used at all.


----------



## snackhead (Jun 18, 2008)

Housemates have 30 mins to pack Alex's stuff and leave her suitcase in the diary room. What if she's been storing up her dirty knickers for a big wash later in the week


----------



## Sadken (Jun 18, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Rebecca's just called Alex a lovely girl.



Hahaha.  Re: Sylvia, I let her off on that.  Alex is crazily unpredictable and really looked like she might get violent.  Sylvia's probably had enough of those types for a lifetime and, even without her background, it can be a pretty big ask to have to stand up to someone like that if you're not naturally aggro yourself.


----------



## snackhead (Jun 18, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Be fair though, I've not seen her come out with anything right wing since her going in video, although we don't get told everything I'm sure that would've come out.



I'd love it if they played the going in videos to housemates. They've done it before. As well as Jen imagine the reaction to Dale's gem "If there's any fanny in the house I'm gonna nail it"


----------



## Looby (Jun 18, 2008)

Are you all watching online?


----------



## snackhead (Jun 18, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Are you all watching online?



I'm on the Sky all day feed


----------



## Looby (Jun 18, 2008)

snackhead said:


> I'm on the Sky all day feed



Where's that?


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 18, 2008)

Just got this off DS

http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2008/jun/18/channel4.realitytv

If the transcript is true, she really had to go. Waaayyyy too intimidating 

Pow, Pow, Pow


----------



## snackhead (Jun 18, 2008)

go to E4 and press red button


----------



## Looby (Jun 18, 2008)

Crikey, that is fucking heavy. What a bitch.  Even if she didn't mean any of it and hasn't got any gangster mates it's still going to freak out the families and friends of the housemates.


----------



## Looby (Jun 18, 2008)

snackhead said:


> go to E4 and press red button



Oh. That's really obvious innit?  

Ta.


----------



## aqua (Jun 18, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Oh. That's really obvious innit?
> 
> Ta.



*nods*


----------



## Mogden (Jun 18, 2008)

Flashy's just said he can't think that she'll still have her job when she leaves the house if she's been spouting rubbish like that and I tend to agree with him.

I'm off to watch the BB show proper now. Can't wait to see what they say at the end instead of the nomination numbers.


----------



## snackhead (Jun 18, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Oh. That's really obvious innit?
> 
> Ta.



Don't worry I won't tell anyone


----------



## snackhead (Jun 18, 2008)

aqua said:


> *nods*



Whoops too late


----------



## moomoo (Jun 18, 2008)

Mogden said:


> Alex has been kicked out.
> 
> http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/news/newsstory.jsp?id=2724





Is it safe to watch now?


----------



## Looby (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh my fucking god, I can't believe her. Both what she said in the bathroom to dennis about liking to make people feel uncomfortable and threatening Mo.
Patronising fucking cow 'do you know what a probing question is?'

I fucking hate her.


----------



## Madusa (Jun 18, 2008)

I feel sorry for Mo.


----------



## Looby (Jun 18, 2008)

Good on Mo. She has a go at him but she drinks, smokes, swears, wears what would be considered inappropriate clothing and has a child out of wedlock so who the fuck is she to slag him off for putting a bit of make-up and a skirt on. 

    

Damn the 5 smiley rule.


----------



## clandestino (Jun 18, 2008)

Lisarocket said:


> Just got this off DS
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2008/jun/18/channel4.realitytv
> 
> ...



Fucking hell! 

I'd stopped watching, but I've just turned onto C4. I assume this won't be on tonight's show? Or will it?


----------



## scruff (Jun 18, 2008)

According to Channel 4's transcript, while discussing the fact that she had been nominated, Alexandra told Darnell: "I'm not throwing water at anyone. It's bigger than that ... personal offence is never forgotten. Do you know what I mean?

"We are just inside the house. I've got a very, very, very, very, very strong team outside the house".

She added: "I just can't wait to see my mans and them and see what their plans are, who they got ... I'm not talking about those mans, I'm talking about my gangster friends. They got some instructions to follow out."

She added later: "I get to go out, see everyone's friends, I get to see their family. I get to do the shit that I wanna do. Pow, pow, pow."

I hate cunts that talk like that.


----------



## Annierak (Jun 18, 2008)

Mo looked great in that skirt too . Alex should shut the fuck up. Can't believe he stands there and listens to her, i'd just walk away from her. She's so fuckin annoying


----------



## Looby (Jun 18, 2008)

I think I would have punched her by now tbh. Mind you, got to watch out for her Croydon massive.


----------



## N_igma (Jun 18, 2008)

She is such a fucking tramp! Get her out now!


----------



## Annierak (Jun 18, 2008)

Kill her!!!! Smash her fuckin face in!!! Whats wrong with em?


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 18, 2008)

well it's made me watch the show tonight, first one I've watched in over a week


----------



## snackhead (Jun 18, 2008)

ianw said:


> Fucking hell!
> 
> I'd stopped watching, but I've just turned onto C4. I assume this won't be on tonight's show? Or will it?



Highlights show is a day behind, but when Emily was chucked out they did some quick editing to get it in so it could happen this time to explain the vote being ditched.


----------



## Madusa (Jun 18, 2008)

why's Mario laughing at Darnell so much...he was doing the karate moves well!


----------



## Fatuous Sunbeam (Jun 18, 2008)

After reading the report and seeing her have a go at Mo, I'm glad they turfed the mad bitch out. I just wish they'd put the whole lot up for the public vote last week and she'd gone then and none of this would have happened.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 18, 2008)

"I can't believe that you think it's intimidating behaviour"


----------



## Annierak (Jun 18, 2008)

Fuckin ell, bring back Bonnie Tyler


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 18, 2008)

she was getting into that wasn't she?


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 18, 2008)

there's only one song on that thar karaoke machine


----------



## Annierak (Jun 18, 2008)

Very painful to watch


----------



## Sadken (Jun 18, 2008)

That song is my karaoke special move.  I've emptied bars all around the world with that one.


----------



## Annierak (Jun 18, 2008)

'It's a heartache' is better or even 'Lost in france'


----------



## Mogden (Jun 18, 2008)

I was hoping for a sushi making challenge. 

Just noticed it's on 'til 11:05 tonight!


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 18, 2008)

LOL  

that's enough to drive anyone mad


----------



## Annierak (Jun 18, 2008)

:d :d :d


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 18, 2008)

Making her sing Total Eclipse of the Heart on her own for that long is REALLY funny.


----------



## Looby (Jun 18, 2008)

Was Alex being that shit on purpose? Can she fail for fucking the song up?


----------



## Annierak (Jun 18, 2008)

Mario "massive fanbase", FANBASE?? What the hell is he on about?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 18, 2008)

he's got a fanclub


----------



## snackhead (Jun 18, 2008)

I wonder what's going to happen instead of Friday's shows? Would be odd if Davina didn't interview her at all.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 18, 2008)

what did they just say?!?


----------



## Looby (Jun 18, 2008)

Hahahahahahahahahahahaahahhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.    

'I know people everywhere' 'Yeah, massive fanbase'. Pmsl.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 18, 2008)

What a cock.


----------



## Annierak (Jun 18, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahahaahahhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.
> 
> 'I know people everywhere' 'Yeah, massive fanbase'. Pmsl.


He's such a knob LOL


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 18, 2008)

why no evictions? has alex gone already for being a colossal twat?


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 18, 2008)

aha!


----------



## dogmatique (Jun 18, 2008)

Yep, kicked out.  Unfortunately the best link so far is the Sun


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 18, 2008)

Says on Digitalspy that she has been removed from the house!


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 18, 2008)

snackhead said:


> I wonder what's going to happen instead of Friday's shows? Would be odd if Davina didn't interview her at all.


if you're booted out, you don't get an exit interview.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 18, 2008)

She was saying she was gonna brap him up on the outside or something.


----------



## snackhead (Jun 18, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> if you're booted out, you don't get an exit interview.


 
Emily did although it was on BBLB


----------



## dogmatique (Jun 18, 2008)

> While discussing her nomination, she allegedly told Darnell: "I'm not throwing water at anyone. It's bigger than that... personal offence is never forgotten. Do you know what I mean? We are just inside the house. I've got a very, very, very, very, very strong team outside the house.
> 
> "I just can't wait to see my mans and them and see what their plans are, who they got... I'm not talking about those mans, I'm talking about my gangster friends. They got some instructions to follow out."
> 
> She later added: "I get to go out, see everyone's friends, I get to see their family. I get to do the shit that I wanna do. Pow, pow, pow."



Another fine self portrayal of our dynamic urban youth for the nation to enjoy.  Great. Really helpful.


----------



## snackhead (Jun 18, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> if you're booted out, you don't get an exit interview.



Emma got one with Davina when she was turfed out after fight night

http://www.channel4.com/entertainment/tv/microsites/B/bb5/news/newsstoryef05.html


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 18, 2008)

we won't be so lucky this time I bet


----------



## Pieface (Jun 18, 2008)

I want to see this gangster rant - has digitalspy got it yet?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 18, 2008)

It said it wasn't aired, or something.


----------



## snackhead (Jun 18, 2008)

They're probably holding it back for highlights tomorrow


----------



## Pieface (Jun 18, 2008)

bugger 

the only good bit so far gets cut  

Mohammed needs to work on his comebacks like - he didn't exactly explain himself very well.  I kept muttering "call her on her hypocrisy" at the telly like a fucking freak and all he could say was "life goes on"  - most frustrating....

She's bonkers - what the fuck has made her so bitter???!!!


----------



## snackhead (Jun 18, 2008)

On live feed topic has switched from Alex to wanking and circumcision. Dale's sharing his oral sex preferences and shagging stories in great detail. Jennifer has a face like stone. I don't think she approves.


----------



## snackhead (Jun 18, 2008)

PieEye said:


> bugger
> 
> the only good bit so far gets cut
> 
> ...



Life in da hood innit


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 18, 2008)

PieEye said:


> bugger
> 
> the only good bit so far gets cut
> 
> ...



I agree!

I was also wondering what has made her so bitter? And what did she think she was going to achieve by going on big brother? That people might start liking her?


----------



## pk (Jun 18, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Life in da hood innit



Yeah... because Croydon is known to be a hotbed of gangster "beef".

Fucking stroppy little chav, the only "issues" she faces is whether to do KFC or Burger King for tea.

Be funny if the "mans dem" she referred to told her to fuck off, when she goes running to them asking for them to attack a gay man and a girl she met in the BB house.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 18, 2008)

Apparently, the eviction has been cancelled and Alex has been ejected. Does anyone know more? The digital spy site is broken. At least, for me.


----------



## Looby (Jun 18, 2008)

Guineveretoo said:


> Apparently, the eviction has been cancelled and Alex has been ejected.



Lol. You're about 2 hours late.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 18, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Lol. You're about 2 hours late.



That's as maybe, but isn't this the place to discuss these things?


----------



## dogmatique (Jun 18, 2008)

Rewind up da tread a bit and ting. Easy.  You now know everyfink.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 18, 2008)

dogmatique said:


> Rewind up da tread a bit and ting. Easy.  You now know everyfink.



Oh, okay. Thanks. Sorry for not being around when it was news!


----------



## dogmatique (Jun 19, 2008)

The power of reading stuff before speaking.  It's a great thing.


----------



## Looby (Jun 19, 2008)

Guineveretoo said:


> That's as maybe, but isn't this the place to discuss these things?



Sorry, I was messing around.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 19, 2008)

Edit - thread moves too quick...


----------



## zoooo (Jun 19, 2008)

Well, at least she can rest easy knowing she's represented Muslims really well.


----------



## pk (Jun 19, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Well, at least she can rest easy knowing she's represented Muslims really well.



Yep. 

The woman must look up to the mans, innit, and she can't do dat when him wearing up all dat battyman dress and ting, get mi?

Coz, like, I'm a Mooslim, innit.


----------



## pad (Jun 19, 2008)

It's a cert she gets voted out on friday.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 19, 2008)

pad said:


> It's a cert she gets voted out on friday.



She has _already gone.

_^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## exosculate (Jun 19, 2008)

exosculate said:


> She is definitely mad, and should be removed for her own good!



I told ye so.


----------



## pad (Jun 19, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> She has _already gone.
> 
> _^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



I know. I probably won't even bother voting this week


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 19, 2008)

you can't vote


----------



## Schmetterling (Jun 19, 2008)

Annierak said:


> Mario "massive fanbase", FANBASE?? What the hell is he on about?



That would be the same as his huge gay fanbase - even though he doesn't know any huge gays ...
(courtesy of Friends scriptwriters)


----------



## tommers (Jun 19, 2008)

pad said:


> I know. I probably won't even bother voting this week


----------



## Utopia (Jun 19, 2008)

A show made by morons, featuring morons, watched by.....morons


----------



## Pieface (Jun 19, 2008)

Guineveretoo said:


> Oh, okay. Thanks. Sorry for not being around when it was news!



you have no sense of humour.


----------



## STFC (Jun 19, 2008)

Threatening to get her "mans" onto someone for daring to nominate her, absolutely brilliant stuff. How old is she? I bet she plays music out loud on her mobile and eveything.

Straight outta Croydon, Pow! Pow! Pow!


----------



## rioted (Jun 19, 2008)

> Responses to “Big Brother 9: Alexandra de Gale Is A Media Genius”
> 1 dairy Says:
> June 19th, 2008 at 8:59 am
> *forget about the colour issues, this is just one stupid, ignorant tart…..*
> ...


----------



## Pieface (Jun 19, 2008)

The metro said that Channel 4 declined to give a reason for booting her out this morning.....are they going to play ignorant in an unconvincing manner do you think?


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jun 19, 2008)

Utopia said:


> A show made by morons, featuring morons, watched by.....morons



And another one.


----------



## Pieface (Jun 19, 2008)

Just ignore it


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jun 19, 2008)

I fell asleep last night and missed it, must stay awake tonight.  I'm glad Alex has gone, horrible woman.


----------



## DRINK? (Jun 19, 2008)

Watched a bit of this last night.....Gok Wan has really let himself go has he not


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 19, 2008)

i sadi to tp that she'd get ehreself kicked out after find out that she's up for nomination i couldn't see her lasting or being able to take it much past that...


----------



## ch750536 (Jun 19, 2008)

Black person is really nasty
'Dressing in drag is not something muslims do'
Threatens to do families over using her 'gang'

Script writing for 5 year olds anyone?


----------



## camouflage (Jun 19, 2008)

DRINK? said:


> Watched a bit of this last night.....Gok Wan has really let himself go has he not



Oh yeah, there's that Thai lady in the house, and Gok Kwan is half Chinese, thus- 

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## camouflage (Jun 19, 2008)

pk said:


> Yep.
> 
> The woman must look up to the mans, innit, and she can't do dat when him wearing up all dat battyman dress and ting, get mi?
> 
> Coz, like, I'm a Mooslim, innit.



I must say, I like Mohamed more now, I feel he conducted himself quite well considering he's obviously not setup to deal with that kind of person. 

He's a jolly nice bloke.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 19, 2008)

It's nto liek alexs behaviour hasn't been seen 100 times before she fanied the hell out of alex but felt she was at a loss as to how to relate to him to attempted to befriend the person she felt affintiy to by virtue of faith but who was also a friend of the guy she fancied he announces to her in the diary room that he fancies her she then has to keep him on side in terms of support but put hi off in terms of seeing her as a love intrest until such point as she allows her homophoibc and frankly digusting behaviour to surface whenever she's faced with the blind trannie or shock horror other people dragging it up.  

particularlly if both her love interest and her confidenant his mate are both very much up for it.  she attempts to used threats bullying and aggression to win over the situation traits which she assumes the men will accept and appreaciate as her being 'equal' to them when this fails and indeed all her manipluation still isn't getting rex to be intrested in her she takes that to it's natural conclusion and makes threats in order to reassure her own ego that in fact she was lucky to have gotten away from that unscathed....

it's happened many times before and will happen many times again shame she decided to let her game plan be lead around by her metaphorical dick though... 

not very bright all in alll...


----------



## pengaleng (Jun 19, 2008)

has she been kicked out then? lol


----------



## moomoo (Jun 19, 2008)

tribal_princess said:


> has she been kicked out then? lol



Who? 























Will she be on the show tonight or is it safe to watch it now?


----------



## STFC (Jun 19, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> It's nto liek alexs behaviour hasn't been seen 100 times before she fanied the hell out of alex but felt she was at a loss as to how to relate to him to attempted to befriend the person she felt affintiy to by virtue of faith but who was also a friend of the guy she fancied he announces to her in the diary room that he fancies her she then has to keep him on side in terms of support but put hi off in terms of seeing her as a love intrest until such point as she allows her homophoibc and frankly digusting behaviour to surface whenever she's faced with the blind trannie or shock horror other people dragging it up.
> 
> particularlly if both her love interest and her confidenant his mate are both very much up for it.  she attempts to used threats bullying and aggression to win over the situation traits which she assumes the men will accept and appreaciate as her being 'equal' to them when this fails and indeed all her manipluation still isn't getting rex to be intrested in her she takes that to it's natural conclusion and makes threats in order to reassure her own ego that in fact she was lucky to have gotten away from that unscathed....
> 
> ...



And there was me thinking she's just a stupid, immature, wannabe gangsta beeyatch from the Croydon projects...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 19, 2008)

I just kept hissing at the tv screen last night "Mo, ask her about being a single mum, go on, go on". OK, so I don't know the whys and wherefores behind her single mum-dom, but for someone calling Mo on not being a good Muslim, that would have been my first reply to her.

Glass houses.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 19, 2008)

STFC said:


> And there was me thinking she's just a stupid, immature, wannabe gangsta beeyatch from the Croydon projects...



see i like not to be a mysoginistic twat with racist undertones in my anaylsis i dunno call me quanitly 21st centry or summit...


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 19, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> I just kept hissing at the tv screen last night "Mo, ask her about being a single mum, go on, go on". OK, so I don't know the whys and wherefores behind her single mum-dom, but for someone calling Mo on not being a good Muslim, that would have been my first reply to her.
> 
> Glass houses.


she was also a lap-dancer


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 19, 2008)

Memba i told ya


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 19, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> she was also a lap-dancer



Oh dear lord – that's just priceless 

I'm really looking forward to tonight's episode.


----------



## STFC (Jun 19, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> see i like not to be a mysoginistic twat with racist undertones in my anaylsis i dunno call me quanitly 21st centry or summit...



Are you for real? What a donut.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 19, 2008)

STFC said:


> Are you for real? What a donut.



i don't know is calling women who you dislike bitches an improvement to the whole human interaction malarky or a detriment to it... what does it say about the personality of the person denigrating in such a manner...


----------



## Pieface (Jun 19, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> she was also a lap-dancer



You're kidding?   That is hilarious - she's such a hypocrite!!


----------



## STFC (Jun 19, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> i don't know is calling women who you dislike bitches an improvement to the whole human interaction malarky or a detriment to it... what does it say about the personality of the person denigrating in such a manner...



Leave it out will you? Stop playing dumb.



> I'm not throwing water at anyone. It's bigger than that ... personal offence is never forgotten. Do you know what I mean?
> 
> We are just inside the house. I've got a very, very, very, very, very strong team outside the house.
> 
> ...


----------



## moomoo (Jun 19, 2008)

Has _everyone_ got me on ignore or something?


----------



## Flashman (Jun 19, 2008)

She will be on the show tonight, one last time.


----------



## moomoo (Jun 19, 2008)

Thank you Flashman.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 19, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Has _everyone_ got me on ignore or something?



Did someone say something? 




(((moomoo)))


----------



## Lea (Jun 19, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Has _everyone_ got me on ignore or something?



Hello Moomoo! 

I don't have you on ignore. I missed last night's episode so don't know what happened. I read from today's newspapers that Alex has been kicked out because of her threatening behaviour to other housemates. Apparently she was talking to Darnell when she said that she would get her gangster friends on to housemates who voted her out. 



> I'm not throwing water at anyone. It's bigger than that ... personal offence is never forgotten. Do you know what I mean?
> 
> We are just inside the house. I've got a very, very, very, very, very strong team outside the house.
> 
> ...



I'll try and watch tonight and join in on the thread's running commentary. 

Lea


----------



## Flashman (Jun 19, 2008)

You're welcome moomoo.


As for Alex being called a bitch, I can think of worse words to use tbh.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jun 19, 2008)

From what I can see in the Evening Standard, they are not going to broadcast what she said yesterday.


----------



## Pieface (Jun 19, 2008)

They won't broadcast it - she'd get such a kicking in the press it would be horrible.


----------



## Lea (Jun 19, 2008)

PieEye said:


> They won't broadcast it - she'd get such a kicking in the press it would be horrible.




Apparently she's now in hiding in a hotel somewhere for fear of the backlash.


----------



## STFC (Jun 19, 2008)

Imagine how many people she would have to get her 'mans' to deal with...the list would be endless!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 19, 2008)

PieEye said:


> They won't broadcast it - she'd get such a kicking in the press it would be horrible.



The transcript is all over the press anyway.

Bugger, I wanted to see that


----------



## oddworld (Jun 19, 2008)

Do you fink she will be mates with ex housemate Charley innit?


----------



## exosculate (Jun 19, 2008)

This isn't actually very funny, the woman has clearly got mental health problems.


Congratulations BB producers, lets get members of the public, *once again*, to laugh at people with mental health problems.


----------



## STFC (Jun 19, 2008)

How did you reach that diagnosis, doctor?


----------



## tommers (Jun 19, 2008)

exosculate said:


> This isn't actually very funny, the woman has clearly got mental health problems.
> 
> 
> Congratulations BB producers, lets get members of the public, *once again*, to laugh at people with mental health problems.





what makes you think that?  she's insecure, aggressive and miserable but not sure she's got mental health problems.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 19, 2008)

exosculate said:


> This isn't actually very funny, the woman has clearly got mental health problems.
> 
> 
> Congratulations BB producers, lets get members of the public, *once again*, to laugh at people with mental health problems.



what a load of rubbish she's got sociallogical problems sure not being able to deal with confrontation inferiority complex and anger issues but these aren't mental health issues they are adaptation issues in essence she's not grown up.  there are millions of people who have for one reason or another not down so it's a social ill not a mental health one...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 19, 2008)

STFC said:


> Leave it out will you? Stop playing dumb.



so her actions justify your mysogny do they?

i can call some one a faggot because they aren't a very nice person i can call some one a nigger because they aren't a very nice person is that actually the argument you are putting forward...

I think it's you that needs to stop playing dumb tbh... and yes gladly do leave it out...


----------



## STFC (Jun 19, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> so her actions justify your mysogny do they?
> 
> i can call some one a faggot because they aren't a very nice person i can call some one a nigger because they aren't a very nice person is that actually the argument you are putting forward...
> 
> I think it's you that needs to stop playing dumb tbh... and yes gladly do leave it out...



Obviously you're not playing, you actually are that dumb. I really didn't want to have to spell it out, but here it is: I didn't call her a bitch, if I wanted to I would have, but I didn't. What I said was she is a "wannabe gangsta beeyatch". If you can't grasp that then, really, there's no hope.

I'm not even going to bother with your "racist undertones" comment as, frankly, it's ridiculous.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 19, 2008)

STFC said:


> Obviously you're not playing, you actually are that dumb. I really didn't want to have to spell it out, but here it is: I didn't call her a bitch, if I wanted to I would have, but I didn't. What I said was she is a "wannabe gangsta beeyatch". If you can't grasp that then, really, there's no hope.
> 
> I'm not even going to bother with your "racist undertones" comment as, frankly, it's ridiculous.



oh right mysoginy is perfectly acceptable then wehn you dislike someone and you use a wacky spelling groovy musta missed that meeting...


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 19, 2008)

exosculate said:


> This isn't actually very funny, the woman has clearly got mental health problems.
> 
> 
> Congratulations BB producers, lets get members of the public, *once again*, to laugh at people with mental health problems.


she seems pretty like some of the young women that I deal with at work - no mental health problems, just nasty pieces of work.


----------



## STFC (Jun 19, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> oh right mysoginy is perfectly acceptable then wehn you dislike someone and you use a wacky spelling groovy musta missed that meeting...



Give it a rest please, you are clearly some sort of idiot.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 19, 2008)

STFC said:


> Give it a rest please, you are clearly some sort of idiot.


so it's perfectly fine in your eyes to diminish others based on their gender and to use gender based insults against them but i'm the idiot...

as for the insults for pointing out your continued mysogney then i think it's clearly struck a nerve, never mind though clearly you share more in common with alex than you realise, largley incapble of seeing outside of your own rather narrow world view. 

for reffernence using the term bitch in any comdey spelling is mysoginistic and not acceptable regardless of the reasoning or excuses you'd like to put in front of it... 

sadly you appear to be too invested in defending your right to be abuseive based on gender to actually have a significant point outside of that... 

perhaps its time to grow up a touch?


----------



## STFC (Jun 19, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> so it's perfectly fine in your eyes to diminish others based on their gender and to use gender based insults against them but i'm the idiot...
> 
> as for the insults for pointing out your continued mysogney then i think it's clearly struck a nerve, never mind though clearly you share more in common with alex than you realise, largley incapble of seeing outside of your own rather narrow world view.
> 
> ...



I did not call her a bitch.

That's it, no more from me on the subject.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jun 19, 2008)

Jeez Garf you don't half go on.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 19, 2008)

STFC said:


> How did you reach that diagnosis, doctor?



I think its pretty obvious.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 19, 2008)

tommers said:


> what makes you think that?  she's insecure, aggressive and miserable but not sure she's got mental health problems.



I think she is psychotic


----------



## exosculate (Jun 19, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> what a load of rubbish she's got sociallogical problems sure not being able to deal with confrontation inferiority complex and anger issues but these aren't mental health issues they are adaptation issues in essence she's not grown up.  there are millions of people who have for one reason or another not down so it's a social ill not a mental health one...



You are too much of a tit to respond to.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 19, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> she seems pretty like some of the young women that I deal with at work - no mental health problems, just nasty pieces of work.



No she's beyond that, people don't like what i am saying, because they enjoy laughing at her and it would spoil the fun to accept it.

The truth will emerge at some point.


----------



## tommers (Jun 19, 2008)

exosculate said:


> I think she is psychotic





psychotic?  do you mean you think she is "a psychopath" or that she experiences delusions and hallucinations?


----------



## Looby (Jun 19, 2008)

exosculate said:


> No she's beyond that, people don't like what i am saying, because they enjoy laughing at her and it would spoil the fun to accept it.
> 
> The truth will emerge at some point.



I don't think anyone's laughing at her. From on here and rl people I've talked to everyone's fucking disgusted at her behaviour.

I really don't believe she's mentally ill though, I think she's just angry and nasty with a major chip on her shoulder.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 19, 2008)

She could certainly do with some therapy/counselling.

But then couldn't we all.
She might need a tad more than most, of course.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 19, 2008)

tommers said:


> psychotic?  do you mean you think she is "a psychopath" or that she experiences delusions and hallucinations?



I mean her sense of reality is distorted, exemplified by the delusional idea that she thinks she is a modern day Kray twin.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 19, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> I don't think anyone's laughing at her. From on here and rl people I've talked to everyone's fucking disgusted at her behaviour.
> 
> I really don't believe she's mentally ill though, I think she's just angry and nasty with a major chip on her shoulder.



I disagree with you, but even if you are right, they are still taking the piss putting such an unbalanced person in there in the first place. And frankly I don't find it very funny.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 19, 2008)

exosculate said:


> I mean her sense of reality is distorted, exemplified by the delusional idea that she thinks she is a modern day Kray twin.



Thats just her runnaway mouth and ego FFS......


----------



## Looby (Jun 19, 2008)

exosculate said:


> I disagree with you, but even if you are right, they are still taking the piss putting such an unbalanced person in there in the first place. And frankly I don't find it very funny.



But is it possible to know how someone will react in that type of situation? I am sure after all the past problems that channel 4 are not doing this on purpose.


----------



## snackhead (Jun 19, 2008)

Lea said:


> Apparently she's now in hiding in a hotel somewhere for fear of the backlash.



Christ I hope Room Service is up to scratch


----------



## snackhead (Jun 19, 2008)

Here we go........................................


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 19, 2008)

lol – I'll never get tired of watching them in the karaoke booth


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 19, 2008)

oooooooooo"!!!

This is it.


----------



## snackhead (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm shitting myself and she's not talking about me


----------



## Random One (Jun 19, 2008)

what a load of bullshit


----------



## snackhead (Jun 19, 2008)

Whenever I go to Tottenham, I just shop


----------



## keithy (Jun 19, 2008)

I thought she was bright enough to at least know what's NOT OK to say on BB. Fuckin div.


----------



## snackhead (Jun 19, 2008)

Went on for a bit didn't it?


----------



## keithy (Jun 19, 2008)

finding it pretty boring. want mikey to fall into the swimming pool or summet so mario can get all baywatch on his ass.


----------



## Lea (Jun 19, 2008)

keithy said:


> finding it pretty boring. want mikey to fall into the swimming pool or summet *so mario can get all baywatch on his ass*.



LOL


----------



## Random One (Jun 19, 2008)

keithy said:


> finding it pretty boring. want mikey to fall into the swimming pool or summet so mario can get all baywatch on his ass.


----------



## keithy (Jun 19, 2008)

I can just imagine him pumping mikeys chest and giving mouth to mouth, with mikey screaming for him to stop

NOOO MARIO I AM CONCIOUS I'M OK I CAN SWIM 

don't leave me mikey, come on, mario's here, mario's here, i won't give up,


----------



## snackhead (Jun 19, 2008)

Her in the Karaoke booth is a bit sinister Blue Velvet


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 19, 2008)

keithy said:


> I can just imagine him pumping mikeys chest and giving mouth to mouth, with mikey screaming for him to stop
> 
> NOOO MARIO I AM CONCIOUS I'M OK I CAN SWIM
> 
> don't leave me mikey, come on, mario's here, mario's here, i won't give up,



LOL!!! 

Props to Rex for saying he didn't want to take it any further. I'm sure he knew from the qs BB was asking him that he had the power then and there to get her kicked out. He got it right when he said something must be wrong with her.


----------



## moomoo (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm watching.  Purely for research purposes you understand.......... 

Alex is very errr, angry, isn't she.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 19, 2008)

OH fuck OFF Lissa and Mario!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lea (Jun 19, 2008)

Shut up Mario!


----------



## aqua (Jun 19, 2008)

does mario think he's clever?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 19, 2008)

moomoo said:


> I'm watching.  Purely for research purposes you understand..........
> 
> Alex is very errr, angry, isn't she.



she called her dumb,stupid girl, minging and a tramp


----------



## moomoo (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm on a delay again...........


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 19, 2008)

aqua said:


> does mario think he's clever?



He thinks he is bloody wonderful


----------



## snackhead (Jun 19, 2008)

aqua said:


> does mario think he's clever?



Yes although he prefers the term facilitator


----------



## Lea (Jun 19, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> He thinks he is bloody wonderful



He thinks the sun shines out of his arse!


----------



## snackhead (Jun 19, 2008)

Mario mention me kids, hang on no don't mention me kids


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 19, 2008)

Right, well Mario and Lisa (and Luke – oh why Luke???) can fuck right off. People can be nice. FFS!!!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 19, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Mario mention me kids, hang on no don't mention me kids




KILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLl


----------



## snackhead (Jun 19, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> KILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLl



I'm going in early but I reckon it's him and Dennis up next week


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 19, 2008)

snackhead said:


> I'm going in early but I reckon it's him and Dennis up next week



Mario def, yeah, Dennis prob. Maybe Rachel, after that little interlude then  Hopefully Lisa too.


----------



## Looby (Jun 19, 2008)

Lol, I've just started watching so I've only just seen Alex and her speech. Can't wait to see what Mario's been up to.


----------



## snackhead (Jun 19, 2008)

Rex has the singing style of a young William Shatner


----------



## Lea (Jun 19, 2008)

Was that bolsa wood Dale was chopping?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 19, 2008)

he can have it after that!!!!!!!!


----------



## Madusa (Jun 19, 2008)

lol, Dale's karate chop was quite awesome!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 19, 2008)

Go Dale 

OK, so Lisa really should stop painting her lips outside of her lip line 

Poor Kat – I think she felt bad for incurring that fail. But they still passed  It'll be nice to see them without the stress of no food and Alex. I reckon it'll change the dynamic in the house a fair bit.

I'm worried Rachel will be pushed to one side quite a bit though. 

I think this coming week will see a Dale/Jennifer kiss too.


----------



## snackhead (Jun 19, 2008)

I was kinda hoping Alex would still have her Japanese task gear on when they turfed her out, but hey ho can't have everything I 'spose


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 19, 2008)

Well, I reckon this last part will be a bit of an anti-climax. We've already seen her mouthing off, we've seen how she reacts in the dairy room – all that remains is the housemates' reactions.


----------



## Madusa (Jun 19, 2008)

pmsl! The BB guy reading Alex's transcript!


----------



## exosculate (Jun 19, 2008)

She has severe cognitive dissonance!


----------



## snackhead (Jun 19, 2008)

Pow pow I really do wish she'd leave Lethal Bizzle out of it


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 19, 2008)

Fuck off Lisa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Madusa (Jun 19, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Fuck off Lisa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



why? I think she's alright


----------



## Lea (Jun 19, 2008)

LOL! Who voted for Mario? Apparently you can get a refund.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 19, 2008)

Madusa said:


> why? I think she's alright



Shes false false false and anyone who could go out with Mario is definatly not alright


----------



## Madusa (Jun 19, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Shes false false false and anyone who could go out with Mario is definatly not alright



She too good for Mario - unfortunately, he's made her believe it's the other way round.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 19, 2008)

I don't like Lisa. What role does she play? To say Yes Mario, No Mario. So quick to make sure she said "Alex never intimidated me". Why need to make that point? Blech. There's just something about her, I can't really put my finger on why I don't like her.


----------



## moomoo (Jun 19, 2008)

Mario makes me feel a bit sick.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 19, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> I don't like Lisa. What role does she play? To say Yes Mario, No Mario. So quick to make sure she said "Alex never intimidated me". Why need to make that point? Blech. There's just something about her, I can't really put my finger on why I don't like her.



quite-she is threatened by most of the young girls in there- alex wasnt a threat to her and alex also treated lisa different as she was the oldest...


----------



## ymu (Jun 19, 2008)

Hmmm. I've not been watching but I had heard of Alex before now and, after reading that transcript earlier, I was convinced.

But they showed the footage that the transcript was taken from - all of it - and it ain't threatening in context.  Rex had to be told that it was threatening before he felt threatened by it.  And poor Mohammed thought it was his fault, because the incident didn't even cross his radar.   She was just saying "I don't care if you don't like me 'cos I'm well cool and I got loads of friends innit and anyways I get a head start on the media tartery so ner ner."


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 19, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Mario makes me feel a bit sick.



I tried to give him the benefit of the doubt, but I can't do it any longer. He's such an arrogant nastiness.


----------



## Fatuous Sunbeam (Jun 19, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> I don't like Lisa. What role does she play? To say Yes Mario, No Mario. So quick to make sure she said "Alex never intimidated me". Why need to make that point? Blech. There's just something about her, I can't really put my finger on why I don't like her.



My sentiments exactly. I thought she was a heroine during the wedding task but I've gone right off her.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 19, 2008)

Madusa said:


> pmsl! The BB guy reading Alex's transcript!



I was so hoping that would happen! I LOVE when they do that.


----------



## Madusa (Jun 19, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> I don't like Lisa. What role does she play? To say Yes Mario, No Mario. So quick to make sure she said "Alex never intimidated me". Why need to make that point? Blech. There's just something about her, I can't really put my finger on why I don't like her.



Well, to be fair, I cant see any of their 'roles'. They're all just trying to find their place in the house and when there's so many of them and when it's so dynamic it's difficult to see where any of them fit.

Let the woman off - she's just a woman in love...with an idiot. Kick Mario out, then I think it'll be fair to make a proper judgement on the woman.


----------



## Dan U (Jun 19, 2008)

the Croydon Advertiser has been taking an interest in Alex.
Last weeks front page was, basically, OMG GET THIS GIRL OUT SHE IS SHAMING CROYDON

today the website says 



> Big Brother bully Alexandra De-Gale's neighbours are dreading her return - but hope her experiences in the house may have taught her a lesson.
> 
> Since the Croydon mum was sensationally evicted last night, photographers and reporters from the national media have been camped outside her home in Allen Road, Waddon.
> 
> ...



etc etc etc  http://tinyurl.com/6owkyp

i'd hate to be camped out in Waddon as well. it must be pretty boring plotted up near Fiveways

comments are a bit OMG

if the national media follow some of those up, she is fucked.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 19, 2008)

So, looks like she will be getting an interview with Davina. I don't think she deserves one. I imagine she'll have been prepped for it, to say she's sorry, but I also think she won't be able to help herself come out with her usual shit.

And did they just say there will be a new housemate going in? FFS – tbh I reckon they should leave the current 14 for a week to see how the dynamic changes without Alex. It's like a constant barrage by BB of stuff to get things moving, when they will do on their own. The better BBs have been when things are just left to evolve.


----------



## Random One (Jun 19, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> There's just something about her, I can't really put my finger on why I don't like her.



i reckon she was once a man


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 19, 2008)

Random One said:


> i reckon she was once a man


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 19, 2008)

Alex is nasty, and she was most certainly threatening in her behaviour, but I have no idea if they were empty threats, and most people in the house didn't seem that bothered by her, and she made for good stories. Without her, the house is going to be dull.

Mario, on the other end, is gross and makes my skin crawl. I don't think I have ever met such an arrogant man, or one who is so self deluded. If I was the sort of person who voted in BB, I would definitely have voted to get Mario out.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 19, 2008)

Guineveretoo said:


> Alex is nasty, and she was most certainly threatening in her behaviour, but I have no idea if they were empty threats, and most people in the house didn't seem that bothered by her, and she made for good stories. Without her, the house is going to be dull.
> 
> Mario, on the other end, is gross and makes my skin crawl. I don't think I have ever met such an arrogant man, or one who is so self deluded. If I was the sort of person who voted in BB, I would definitely have voted to get Mario out.



He reminds me of Buzz Lightyear.


----------



## Flashman (Jun 20, 2008)

exosculate said:


> She has severe cognitive dissonance!



I had that thought too (although I didn't name it that at the time, as I didn't have a name for it, but looking up the ailment above it tallies).

Hopefully she'll be led to some help by BB psycologists; she fucking needs it, absolutely fucking bonkers.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## exosculate (Jun 20, 2008)

Flashman said:


> I had that thought too (although I didn't name it that at the time, as I didn't have a name for it, but looking up the ailment above it tallies).
> 
> Hopefully she'll be led to some help by BB psycologists; she fucking needs it, absolutely fucking bonkers.



Indeed - its very sad I think.


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 20, 2008)

ymu said:


> But they showed the footage that the transcript was taken from - all of it - and it ain't threatening in context.  Rex had to be told that it was threatening before he felt threatened by it.



i certainly thought it sounded like it was *meant* to be a threat - and rex even spoke about it in the ashtray afterwards. in the diary room he said he didn't feel threatened by it but he knew it was meant to be a threat (or something like that) - but yeah, in the diary room they were very leading with their questions to rex.



exosculate said:


> He reminds me of Buzz Lightyear.



don't ruin buzz lightyear, buzz is cool


----------



## Wookey (Jun 20, 2008)

The gossip is that Dale is a gayer.

I would never have guessed.


----------



## STFC (Jun 20, 2008)

Flashman said:


> I had that thought too (although I didn't name it that at the time, as I didn't have a name for it, but looking up the ailment above it tallies).
> 
> Hopefully she'll be led to some help by BB psycologists; she fucking needs it, absolutely fucking bonkers.



There must be a lot of this cognitive dissonance about then. She seems to have the same arrogance and 'you will respect me or else' attitude that I see virtually every day, usually from moody teens but from a fair number of so-called adults too. I didn't see anything exceptional in her behaviour, it was all quite familiar. Nor was I laughing at her, either.


----------



## pk (Jun 20, 2008)

Wow, that Alex really was a fucking bitch!

Apparently she's had her car vandalised too... LOL!

Hope a clear message has been sent to similar Croydon trash.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 20, 2008)

I used to work in Croydon and its scary how many Croydonites are just like Alex.......


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 20, 2008)

try living there, not that i do now thank fuck.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 20, 2008)

yeah right !! well working there 40 + hours a week meant i spent more time there than at home , horrible place


----------



## wishface (Jun 20, 2008)

So what's all this alex business about then? I'm a bit bored and my pop culture filters are down.


----------



## Lea (Jun 20, 2008)

wishface said:


> So what's all this alex business about then? I'm a bit bored and my pop culture filters are down.



She's been behaving in a threatening and intimidating manner towards other housemates and has finally be evicted from the house after she spoke with Darnell and said that she had gangster friends who she could give instructions to do whatever to housemates and their friends and family.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 20, 2008)

Digitalspy says new house mates are going to enter tonight!


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 20, 2008)

Digitalspy is Awesome, so many bigots and idiots/cluesless cunts... i love it.


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jun 20, 2008)

keithy said:


> I can just imagine him pumping mikeys chest and giving mouth to mouth, with mikey screaming for him to stop
> 
> NOOO MARIO I AM CONCIOUS I'M OK I CAN SWIM
> 
> don't leave me mikey, come on, mario's here, mario's here, i won't give up,


 
That's so believable


----------



## wishface (Jun 20, 2008)

Lea said:


> She's been behaving in a threatening and intimidating manner towards other housemates and has finally be evicted from the house after she spoke with Darnell and said that she had gangster friends who she could give instructions to do whatever to housemates and their friends and family.


Thanks for the info.

Did she bust a cap up someone's bum?


----------



## STFC (Jun 20, 2008)

ruffneck23 said:


> I used to work in Croydon and its scary how many Croydonites are just like Alex.......



I didn't want to single Croydon out especially, but it's true...maybe the whole town has cognitive dissonance?


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jun 20, 2008)

Guineveretoo said:


> Without her, the house is going to be dull.
> 
> .



Her antics in the kitchen last night were appalling, moaning on about the tins of spaghetti like that. 
Having seen the bit about the "threats" and gangster stuff now though, I think it really was a load of hot air bollocks, but I think it's good that she was booted off.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 20, 2008)

ruffneck23 said:


> yeah right !! well working there 40 + hours a week meant i spent more time there than at home , horrible place



Hey, you guys! Don't go blaming Croydon, ffs!

I live in Croydon, and I really do not think Alex is representative of the people around here. 

Get back to discussing Big Brother, why don't you?


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 20, 2008)

Stobart Stopper said:


> Her antics in the kitchen last night were appalling, moaning on about the tins of spaghetti like that.
> Having seen the bit about the "threats" and gangster stuff now though, I think it really was a load of hot air bollocks, but I think it's good that she was booted off.



I missed the highlights show last night (mainly because I didn't realise they had changed the time to 9pm), so can't comment on that, but I do think the highlights show will be dull without her antics...


----------



## tommers (Jun 20, 2008)

STFC said:


> I didn't want to single Croydon out especially, but it's true...maybe the whole town has cognitive dissonance?



maybe everybody does to some extent?!?


----------



## London_Calling (Jun 20, 2008)

STFC said:


> I didn't want to single Croydon out especially, but it's true...maybe the whole town has cognitive dissonance?


Unlike the people who spend hundreds of hours watching, talking and writing on message boards about young fame struck people on a reality tv show?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 20, 2008)

((((((((( croydon loyalties ))))))))


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 20, 2008)

STFC said:


> There must be a lot of this cognitive dissonance about then. She seems to have the same arrogance and 'you will respect me or else' attitude that I see virtually every day, usually from moody teens but from a fair number of so-called adults too. I didn't see anything exceptional in her behaviour, it was all quite familiar. Nor was I laughing at her, either.


that's how I see her too.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jun 20, 2008)

New housemate coming in tonight!


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 20, 2008)

Guineveretoo said:


> I live in Croydon, and I really do not think Alex is representative of the people around here.


she's pretty representative of a lot of the young women I work with that come from croydon.  I laughed when I found out she was from croydon, because she reminded me of them so much. sorry.

but in fairness, she's like a lot of young women in south london.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 20, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> she's pretty representative of a lot of the young women I work with that come from croydon.  I laughed when I found out she was from croydon, because she reminded me of them so much. sorry.
> 
> but in fairness, she's like a lot of young women in south london.




She reminds me of a lot of the young people I know in Cambridge! It's a way of life of some young people.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 20, 2008)

I think so, sad isn't it? 

I suppose I never really had much to do with teenagers, apart from my cousins smelly friends, until I came to london, and my work is working with teenagers. I think I had some delusion that teenagers outside of london were sweetness and light


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 20, 2008)

Alex went to my school (where I work now) and she's not unlike a considerable number of my students - and some of their parents.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Jun 20, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> I think so, sad isn't it?
> 
> I suppose I never really had much to do with teenagers, apart from my cousins smelly friends, until I came to london, and my work is working with teenagers. I think I had some delusion that teenagers outside of london were sweetness and light



Teenagers are mostly horrible. IME, anyway.

Alex is worse, though, because she is 23 and a mother herself. I hated it when she kept saying "'member I told you", which is horribly unpleasant and threatening.


----------



## Looby (Jun 20, 2008)

God, watching them do the shopping list has given me a headache.

Rex was a bit of a tit over that and having everyone crowded round never works. They should just have 3 or 4 doing it. 1 to write, 1 to look through the book and someone to add up.

Lisa cracked me up in the garden talking about pesto pasto (lol) and bay leaves and rosemary. Luke said 'no wonder you've had a dicky tummy'. 
They probably live on Fray Bentos pies. Mario was going on about Lisa making stews- it's fucking June ffs.


----------



## aqua (Jun 20, 2008)

*vomits at lisa and mario*

that made me feel ill


----------



## moomoo (Jun 20, 2008)

aqua said:


> *vomits at lisa and mario*
> 
> that made me feel ill




I've just been looking for this thread to say exactly the same thing!  

*Shudders*


----------



## ...11am... (Jun 20, 2008)

just finished retching. my eyes are sore too. agh.


----------



## Looby (Jun 20, 2008)

OMFG, I feel dirty and a bit sick. My eyes may never recover.


----------



## moomoo (Jun 20, 2008)

Where's the new housemate?


----------



## Fictionist (Jun 20, 2008)

How old is Lisa? She is in pretty good shape, unlike her deluded lover.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 20, 2008)

I feel sick 

moomoo, new housemate going in on the 10.30pm show, along with alex's interview


----------



## Looby (Jun 20, 2008)

Fictionist said:


> How old is Lisa? She is in pretty good shape, unlike her deluded lover.



Not good enough for Mario. He said that one of the things he'd change about her is losing weight.  Cunt. 

10.30 moomoo.


----------



## moomoo (Jun 20, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> I feel sick
> 
> moomoo, new housemate going in on the 10.30pm show, along with alex's interview




Oooh, lovely, thank you. 

Did he really say that about Lisa Sparklefish?  God, he's such a dick.


----------



## Looby (Jun 20, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Oooh, lovely, thank you.
> 
> Did he really say that about Lisa Sparklefish?  God, he's such a dick.



It was one of the facts Davina read out as they were going into the house.


----------



## moomoo (Jun 20, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> It was one of the facts Davina read out as they were going into the house.




Oh, I missed that!

I wonder if Lisa knows?  Poor cow.


----------



## Fictionist (Jun 20, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Not good enough for Mario. He said that one of the things he'd change about her is losing weight.  Cunt.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> That seems a bit rich coming from a guy who doesn't actually look as if he goes anywhere near a gym - maybe he 'carbs up' on McDonalds milkshakes.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 20, 2008)

She is not repentant AT ALL.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 20, 2008)

nope.


----------



## Looby (Jun 20, 2008)

She's not helped herself has she? She really doesn't see anything wrong in her behaviour and that's the scariest bit. Her kid is going to get so much shit for this.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 20, 2008)

Fucking hell.

I can see a glimmer of it, in her eyes. The repentance. But then it disappears just as quickly. She really is that bad. And probably worse.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 20, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> She's not helped herself has she? She really doesn't see anything wrong in her behaviour and that's the scariest bit. Her kid is going to get so much shit for this.



Least she still got her respect. She has really earned it.


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jun 20, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> She's not helped herself has she? She really doesn't see anything wrong in her behaviour and that's the scariest bit. Her kid is going to get so much shit for this.


 
No she's not.  I really hope her kid doesn't get shit from this


----------



## Looby (Jun 20, 2008)

ScallyWag II said:


> No she's not.  I really hope her kid doesn't get shit from this



You know what schools are like.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 20, 2008)

oh god, another knob


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 20, 2008)

I wish they'd left them alone this week, enjoy the luxury budgie and enjoy big gob not being there.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 20, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> oh god, another knob



I wonder how him and Dale are going to get on?


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 20, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> oh god, another knob



he's real purty though


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jun 20, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> You know what schools are like.


 
well they were bad enough 25 years ago 

fuck me, a 25 year old property developer...with no real friends


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 20, 2008)

All the girls eyes are lighting up.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 20, 2008)

the girls have gone on heat


----------



## Looby (Jun 20, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> I wish they'd left them alone this week, enjoy the luxury budgie and enjoy big gob not being there.



Not much food though is there considering they had a luxury budget. They've got a tenners worth of crap, some tokens for water and BB took £100 off the bottom of the list because they didn't add it up.  All the halal stuff for Mo was on the bottom as well as the chocolate. This weeks shopping is a shambles. 

I don't think they should have sent anyone else in either.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 20, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> the girls have gone on heat



innit, hahaha


----------



## moomoo (Jun 20, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> All the girls eyes are lighting up.




So did mine.  

Till he started talking.........


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 20, 2008)

Something looks wrong on his face. Very pretty girl eyes but a blokey beard.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 20, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Something looks wrong on his face. Very pretty girl eyes but a blokey beard.



He looks like a cross between Chris Martin and Finchy from "The Office".
Not a great look imvho...


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 20, 2008)

I agree and YAY! O&L is here!! 
Ello  Where you been, you're late


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 20, 2008)

maybe sheo will come back now... 
















or is she here already?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 20, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> He looks like a cross between Chris Martin and Finchy from "The Office".
> Not a great look imvho...



Yayyyy!



Like strumps said, you have been missed.


----------



## moomoo (Jun 20, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> He looks like a cross between Chris Martin and Finchy from "The Office".
> Not a great look imvho...




Hurrah!!!!!!!!!!!!

Where have you been?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 20, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> I agree and YAY! O&L is here!!
> Ello  Where you been, you're late



'Ello to you too. 

I've been in hospital with two broken arms. Really. 
I am a bit late, but you all seem to be doing very well so far. Various *oddsflashes* to follow, no doubt. It's nice to be back. 

edit - bloody hell! Ta guys, you're all lovely...


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 20, 2008)

ouch! we could have signed your casts


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 20, 2008)

Glad you're better! 
Heh imagine the casts FULL of rude drawings and words...and that's just moomoo!


----------



## moomoo (Jun 20, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Glad you're better!
> Heh imagine the casts FULL of rude drawings and words...and that's just moomoo!





Sounds nasty OandL, what happened? 

Glad you are back though, you've been well missed.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 20, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Sounds nasty OandL, what happened?
> 
> Glad you are back though, you've been well missed.



Aw, thanks.

I was idly cycling over a roundabout on my mountain bike when a rather lazy taxi driver decided that rather than look to see if anything was coming she'd be better off ploughing straight through me at 35mph. Oh, it was a scene... 

So a broken humerus in the left, broken wrist in the right, battered and bruised but still here and healing fast. I never want another bed-bath again in my life (it's not like it is the Singing Detective, sadly), but I know I'm very, very lucky. 

I also have two months off work to mess around and get better...


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## chriswill (Jun 20, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Aw, thanks.
> 
> I was idly cycling over a roundabout on my mountain bike when a rather lazy taxi driver decided that rather than look to see if anything was coming she'd be better off ploughing straight through me at 35mph. Oh, it was a scene...
> 
> ...




Ooof
That will sting a bit.

Glad you are on the mend


----------



## Flashman (Jun 20, 2008)

Now, Oranges, I'm just going to rub some ointment onto your penis...

Margaret Thatcher Margaret Thatcher Margaret Thatcher Norman Tebbit Norman Tebbit Norman Tebbit!

Good to have you back.


----------



## snackhead (Jun 20, 2008)

aqua said:


> *vomits at lisa and mario*
> 
> that made me feel ill



I was holding up ok until the custard cream dunking line made me so nauseous I  nearly fainted


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 20, 2008)

Lol ditto.... well i felt queasy...


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jun 21, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Aw, thanks.
> 
> I was idly cycling over a roundabout on my mountain bike when a rather lazy taxi driver decided that rather than look to see if anything was coming she'd be better off ploughing straight through me at 35mph. Oh, it was a scene...
> 
> ...


 
Blimey!  Glad you're on the mend.  Look forward to reading the odds flashes to come (even though I've no clue what you're on about )


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jun 21, 2008)

moomoo said:


> So did mine.
> 
> Till he started talking.........


He's creepy, and he has funny shaped teeth.


----------



## snackhead (Jun 21, 2008)

I think Stuart looks like the pregnant man


----------



## snackhead (Jun 21, 2008)

So days after Mario tells Jen that she looks like a tart for not wearing enough clothes, he's more than happy for Lisa and her exposed butt cheeks to join him in a waltz around the bedroom


----------



## Madusa (Jun 21, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> OMFG, I feel dirty and a bit sick. My eyes may never recover.



why? what were they doing? I missed it last night so have just watched the interview with alex and matey boy going in online, but missed mario and lisa - what were they doing?


----------



## keithy (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm missing way too much telly at the moment, and now I have a bit of spare time the fuckin freeview box has broken so I can't catch up on crap. HATE YOU WORLD.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 21, 2008)

I will quickly re-live the awful moment for Mads  - - Slow dancing half naked in the bedroom n gazing at each other n singing....then snogging....well eating each other....tongues...and...*gags*


----------



## foo (Jun 21, 2008)

god i saw that Strumpet!   and i was eating at the time 

am i right, those two are already an item?


----------



## zoooo (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh that's just not right. 


By the way, how have they decided who sleeps in the luxury bedroom, and who in the crap one? I've not heard it mentioned once.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeh foo they went in the house as a couple. 

They decided themselves as far as I know zoooo....


----------



## Madusa (Jun 21, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> I will quickly re-live the awful moment for Mads  - - Slow dancing half naked in the bedroom n gazing at each other n singing....then snogging....well eating each other....tongues...and...*gags*





Cheers Strumps! That sounds, errr, delightful!


----------



## foo (Jun 21, 2008)

it was fucking horrible. 

and their singing was even worse than seeing the tongues lolling out of each others' mouths


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 21, 2008)

i just asked the missus if she'd like a custard cream and she made a face like i'd just puked in her shoes or something


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 21, 2008)

fooo SHHHHHH 


(((tanky)))


----------



## moomoo (Jun 21, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> I will quickly re-live the awful moment for Mads  - - Slow dancing half naked in the bedroom n gazing at each other n singing....then snogging....well eating each other....tongues...and...*gags*



The teen has just been watching it on replay and she said it was disgusting and fastforwarded it.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Magic Sam (Jun 21, 2008)

*sparklefish posting*

I just watched it again on youtube because I kind of missed the custard cream thing I was laughing so much. Oh my days. 

When they were kissing they were moaning as well. God, it's just horrible. One of the creepiest things I've ever seen. 

Why did I watch it again?

'Mmmm, I'm just dunking my custard creams in my hot, juicy tea'. Aaaaaaaaaaggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jun 21, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Aw, thanks.
> 
> I was idly cycling over a roundabout on my mountain bike when a rather lazy taxi driver decided that rather than look to see if anything was coming she'd be better off ploughing straight through me at 35mph. Oh, it was a scene...
> 
> ...



fuck me man you'll do any thing to get to watch the entire of big brother... 

glad your ok.

wb


----------



## Looby (Jun 21, 2008)

Mikey's pissing me off. I saw this live and they were in the bedroom messing around, then Mikey goes in and starts moaning about the noise. Why didn't he go in the other bedroom to rest ffs. 

They're in the BB house so they want to have a laugh and mess around not be in bed by 10 every night.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 21, 2008)

Yep bit of a whinge arse ain't he.


----------



## brianx (Jun 21, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Yep bit of a whinge arse ain't he.



Come on lovely, bouncing Strumpet the man likes his kip. In a world where the lovely Rachael is considered false because she's consistently friendly and supportive any nasty traits are good. Rachael and D'Wayne to win, marry and have lovely children in Swansea.


----------



## brianx (Jun 21, 2008)

What do we want? We want to get loaded. OK baby let's have some fun. 
The young folks are rebelling.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 21, 2008)

who's d'wayne?


----------



## brianx (Jun 21, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> who's d'wayne?



D'Wayne the albino lad? Isn't that his name?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 21, 2008)

ah, darnell


----------



## brianx (Jun 21, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> ah, darnell



Sorry you are right Tanky. Who's D'Wayne is that a different program?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 21, 2008)

Someone on the Betfair forum has just nailed Stu: "a young Kenny Everett performing his classic punk character Sid Snot" (this lookalikey for older forumites only).

I really like that one.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 21, 2008)

funny!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 21, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> fuck me man you'll do any thing to get to watch the entire of big brother...
> 
> glad your ok.
> 
> wb



lol, cheers Garf. Desperate times, desperate measures...


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 21, 2008)

brianx said:


> Come on lovely, bouncing Strumpet the man likes his kip. In a world where the lovely Rachael is considered false because she's consistently friendly and supportive any nasty traits are good. Rachael and D'Wayne to win, marry and have lovely children in Swansea.



He is ok just a bit whingy lately 
Lol@D'Wayne. Live in Swansea?!! *considers moving* 




Orangesanlemons said:


> Someone on the Betfair forum has just nailed Stu: "a young Kenny Everett performing his classic punk character Sid Snot" (this lookalikey for older forumites only).
> I really like that one.


----------



## tommers (Jun 22, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Someone on the Betfair forum has just nailed Stu: "a young Kenny Everett performing his classic punk character Sid Snot" (this lookalikey for older forumites only).
> 
> I really like that one.



fuck, I've been wondering who he reminds me of....


----------



## tommers (Jun 22, 2008)

take away the sunglasses and that is uncanny.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 22, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> fuck me man you'll do any thing to get to watch the entire of big brother...
> 
> glad your ok.
> 
> wb



That's exactly what I was going to say  ...but then it occurred to me that betfair'd be much trickier with no free hands....   



Anyway...........I AM HERE TANKY!!!


Finally caved in and downloaded every programme off mininova (telly blew up a few months ago and has never been replaced and 4OD was nothing but a pain in the arse on my last PC)....have just finished Day 8 and am considering continuing through the night heh heh!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 22, 2008)

And now I finally understand yours and dodgepots rather random text too....


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey hey, the gang's all here


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 22, 2008)

Have you got one of those special hats with a stick on it to tap your keyboard Oranges?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 22, 2008)

There'll be no betting for me this year btw.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm up to the 2nd half of the first eviction btw.....it's gonna be a lonnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnng night.... 



I tried to stay away - I really did - but I just couldn't resist.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 22, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> Have you got one of those special hats with a stick on it to tap your keyboard Oranges?



I really wanted a head-wand, but I didn't have the nerve to ask.
I DO have a giant blue loofa, a magic attachment stick for getting dressed, and one of those grabby-hand things for picking things up. All quite useless apart from the loofa 

That first eviction: I watched it in hospital, not bothered too much as I knew Steph leaving was a foregone conclusion and figured she'd be 5-1 on.
I get back to find that in fact Mario was 5-1 on, and Steph hit 8/9-1 throughout the night. Damn, could've made a fortune... 

No betting is probably tres wise sheo.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 22, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> No betting is probably tres wise sheo.



What are you trying to say?  

I'm sad to hear that your _magic attachment stick_ doesn't work - just cos it sounds so like it _should_, what with it being magic and all...... 

I got as far as Day 12, but felt a bit scared when I looked out of the window and it was getting light  so quickly took myself off to bed, but I'm about to have another small session now before I go out for my swim a bit later.


Oooooooh it was so well worth it though...heh heh!!!


</glad to be back in the fold>


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 22, 2008)

*A present...*







Oh man! It shoulda been yours!


----------



## Lea (Jun 22, 2008)

Dennis is shit stirring again.


----------



## Looby (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm going to have to stop watching this because of Mario and Lisa.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 22, 2008)

they're foul aren't they?

so... sylvia...


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 22, 2008)

Throwing herself onto a plate for Stuart...


----------



## moomoo (Jun 22, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Throwing herself onto a plate for Stuart...



She's only just met him! 

And Mario and Lisa make my skin crawl......


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 22, 2008)

but what about what stuart said..."you're a bitch...you're nasty, nasty..." ... "i'll leave the money there..."

crikey!!


----------



## Looby (Jun 22, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> so... sylvia...



Embarrassing. I am cringeing but I don't feel sorry for her because she's being a bit of a cow at the moment.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 22, 2008)

Oh dear. Well, I have a new hate figure.

Sylvia 

And I really don't like Jennifer. She's leading Dale on something awful, and is such a little shit stirrer.

I'm currently loving, in this order:

Kat,
Bex,
Luke.

Those I don't dislike but won't go as far as to say I like:

Dale,
Mo,
Rex,
Rachel,
Mikey,
Darnell (although I think he has a nasty streak that I really don't like).

Mario and Lisa inhabit a whole section to themselves. They are odious, but I do find them mildly entertaining, in a strange, bizarre, look at the freaky people mum, kind of way.

Then there are those I detest:

Sylvia,
Dennis,
Jennifer.

I haven't made my mind up about Stuart yet because I've only seen about 20 minutes of BB since he's been in. I suspect he'll be at the bottom of the meh list, or somewhere in the hate list.


----------



## Looby (Jun 22, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> but what about what stuart said..."you're a bitch...you're nasty, nasty..." ... "i'll leave the money there..."
> 
> crikey!!



He is such a knob and I can't look at him without thinking of Kenny Everett now.


----------



## moomoo (Jun 22, 2008)

Do Mario and Lisa have children?


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 22, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> but what about what stuart said..."you're a bitch...you're nasty, nasty..." ... "i'll leave the money there..."
> 
> crikey!!



INdeed! 
I missed half that convo though....but she is all over him. Smacks of desperation tbh.


Shit I hope not moomoo... lol


----------



## Looby (Jun 22, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Do Mario and Lisa have children?



Yeah but not together. She's got a teenage daughter and I think he's got a couple of younger kids.


----------



## moomoo (Jun 22, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Yeah but not together. She's got a teenage daughter and I think he's got a couple of younger kids.



Poor buggers!  They must be mortified!


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jun 22, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Mario and Lisa inhabit a whole section to themselves. They are odious, but I do find them mildly entertaining, in a strange, bizarre, look at the freaky people mum, kind of way.


 
OMFG 

Urgggg I wish I hadn't seen them in the bath together


----------



## chriswill (Jun 22, 2008)

"Does anyone have a problem with me stealing?"



Tit


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 22, 2008)

I really don't mind seeing them together, coz, you know, everyone in a relationship gets up to that sort of stuff.


----------



## moomoo (Jun 22, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> I really don't mind seeing them together, coz, you know, everyone in a relationship gets up to that sort of stuff.



Not on the tele they don't!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 22, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Not on the tele they don't!



Yeah, but they're on Big Brother. I don't fart on telly, but if I was on BB I would. I don't argue on telly, but if I was on BB I would. They went in there as a couple, it's only to be expected that they'll act like a couple.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 22, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> but what about what stuart said..."you're a bitch...you're nasty, nasty..." ... "i'll leave the money there..."
> 
> crikey!!



But that was really funny! 
(and she was being a bitch, good for him calling her on it, even though just in a jokey way. Which she, of course, won't get. Because she's too ready to be offended all the time.)

Stuart's ace, I like him.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 23, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Mario and Lisa inhabit a whole section to themselves. They are odious, but I do find them mildly entertaining, in a strange, bizarre, look at the freaky people mum, kind of way.



They're fantastic! 


They're like a couple of freakishly egotistical old ladies....cackling away and constantly praising themselves and each other for their vast experience of life and their superior management skills.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 23, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> They're like a couple of freakishly egotistical old ladies....cackling away and constantly praising themselves and each other for their vast experience of life and their superior management skills.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 23, 2008)

It is a shame for them, in a lot of ways. They dont really have any other cards to play except for their age and 'experience'. 

I mean, they may be cringeworthy, but they are not really despicable, just pretty ignorant. I feel kind of sorry for them, I think.


----------



## snackhead (Jun 23, 2008)

I've caught quite a bit* of the live feed today and I've decided I don't care much for Mikey. In fact I consider him to be an irritating gossiping arse. 





























* "a bit" = all day


----------



## Lea (Jun 23, 2008)

snackhead said:


> * "a bit" = all day





It's a bit addictive isnt it once you start. I only watched the live feed on the first couple of days. Now I just limit myself to the one hour on Ch4 each evening...to be reasonable.


----------



## snackhead (Jun 23, 2008)

Lea said:


> It's a bit addictive isnt it once you start. I only watched the live feed on the first couple of days. Now I just limit myself to the one hour on Ch4 each evening...to be reasonable.



I love the live feed - it's ok I've been doing it for years, I can handle it honestly 

At the moment Rachel's having a cushion fight with Darnell and Mo in a bid to quash the "she's boring and too nice" views held by her housemates...........


----------



## Lea (Jun 23, 2008)

Is the live feed the stuff broadcast on the website or is it on some satellite channel? 

I'm watching the one hour on Ch4. Dennis and Mo just had an argument and have made up. 

The problem watching the one hour on Ch4 is that it is 24 hours behind but then again they edit out all the boring bits.


----------



## Lea (Jun 23, 2008)

Darnell walked into Michael in the toilet washing his genitalia in a cup!!!


----------



## snackhead (Jun 23, 2008)

It's what's going on in the house right now- it's continuous tv coverage what's happening here today will be on Channel 4 tomorrow. 

I'm watching on Sky, going to E4 and pressing the red button gets you there


----------



## snackhead (Jun 23, 2008)

Lea said:


> Darnell walked into Michael in the toilet washing his genitalia in a cup!!!



Like I said in an earlier post, I'm not a big fan of old Mikey


----------



## Lea (Jun 23, 2008)

I don't have digital or satellite so can only watch Ch4 or the clips they broadcast on the website.


----------



## Lea (Jun 23, 2008)

They're now painting Stuart as a nude. He's got a well buff body.


----------



## snackhead (Jun 23, 2008)

Lea said:


> I don't have digital or satellite so can only watch Ch4 or the clips they broadcast on the website.



Don't be sad, any major news usually turns up on here fairly quickly


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 23, 2008)

Interestingly, the nomination results are already out - earliest ever I believe. The source is a ds poster (lol), but she's been right on the money thus far and looks to be a worthy replacement for the late lamented "reverse ferret". 

If true (and from a financial point of view I hope it is), then I'd say it confirms the theory that BB producers are taking a more "hands-off" role this year with respect to nomination manipulation. They seem to be letting HMs "fall where they may" this year, at least until the gender imbalance becomes ridiculous.


----------



## Lea (Jun 23, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Interestingly, the nomination results are already out - earliest ever I believe. The source is a ds poster (lol), but she's been right on the money thus far and looks to be a worthy replacement for the late lamented "reverse ferret".
> 
> If true (and from a financial point of view I hope it is), then I'd say it confirms the theory that BB producers are taking a more "hands-off" role this year with respect to nomination manipulation. They seem to be letting HMs "fall where they may" this year, at least until the gender imbalance becomes ridiculous.



So spill the beans...

Who has been nominated this week?


----------



## Pieface (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm starting to warm to Mario's missus - she's funny!   Just sits there all poised and monolithic, watching the kids larking about and then says - really really deadpan - "I dreamt about the seaside last night"
Then Mario tries to take notice - "what was happening with that then?"
Her - "Nothing, just sat and listened to the sea"

Then she goes back to watching the world go by.  She's really fucking odd   And used to be a bodybuilder - or did I make that up?


----------



## Looby (Jun 23, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Interestingly, the nomination results are already out - earliest ever I believe. The source is a ds poster (lol), but she's been right on the money thus far and looks to be a worthy replacement for the late lamented "reverse ferret".
> 
> If true (and from a financial point of view I hope it is), then I'd say it confirms the theory that BB producers are taking a more "hands-off" role this year with respect to nomination manipulation. They seem to be letting HMs "fall where they may" this year, at least until the gender imbalance becomes ridiculous.




Tell us then? In spoiler codes if others don't want to know.


----------



## snackhead (Jun 23, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Interestingly, the nomination results are already out - earliest ever I believe. The source is a ds poster (lol), but she's been right on the money thus far and looks to be a worthy replacement for the late lamented "reverse ferret".



I hope the second person she named gets voted out. There are so many housemates I'm not keen on this year, I'm spoilt for choice.

On live feed that jail's been busier than a brothel today, two more housemates have just been sent in......................


----------



## Lea (Jun 23, 2008)

I wish people would stop bitching about Rachel. She seems to be a genuinely nice person.


----------



## Looby (Jun 23, 2008)

PieEye said:


> I'm starting to warm to Mario's missus - she's funny!   Just sits there all poised and monolithic, watching the kids larking about and then says - really really deadpan - "I dreamt about the seaside last night"
> Then Mario tries to take notice - "what was happening with that then?"
> Her - "Nothing, just sat and listened to the sea"
> 
> Then she goes back to watching the world go by.  She's really fucking odd  *And used to be a bodybuilder - or did I make that up*?



Yeah she did. 
She spent ages going on about Stuart and his buff body. 

They're just so fucking dull. I have an irrational hatred for both of them.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 23, 2008)

Lea said:


> So spill the beans...
> 
> Who has been nominated this week?



It does tend to piss some people off, understandably so. If someone can teach me very quickly how to do those "spoiler" things, I'll stick it in that. Meanwhile I'll pm...


----------



## snackhead (Jun 23, 2008)

Lea said:


> I wish people would stop bitching about Rachel. She seems to be a genuinely nice person.



I agree, but the paranoia's so bad in there they think she's satan's sister   A couple of them said earlier that she's just not entertaining enough so she doesn't deserve to be in the house.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 23, 2008)

pm please orangesandlemons


----------



## Lea (Jun 23, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> It does tend to piss some people off, understandably so. If someone can teach me very quickly how to do those "spoiler" things, I'll stick it in that. Meanwhile I'll pm...



Thanks for the PM. Do you work on the BB team to get info like this?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 23, 2008)

I bloody hope sylvia is up for nomination.


----------



## tommers (Jun 23, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> It does tend to piss some people off, understandably so. If someone can teach me very quickly how to do those "spoiler" things, I'll stick it in that. Meanwhile I'll pm...



I think it's just 



Spoiler



like quote but with "spoiler" instead



did that work? 

obviously not.


----------



## Lea (Jun 23, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> I bloody hope sylvia is up for nomination.



Yeah, I cant stand Sylvia either. The other person I dont like is Dennis. He likes to gossip and stir.


----------



## snackhead (Jun 23, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> It does tend to piss some people off, understandably so. If someone can teach me very quickly how to do those "spoiler" things, I'll stick it in that. Meanwhile I'll pm...



Sticky guide

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=234702&highlight=spoiler


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 23, 2008)

LOL @ bex  "I've just farted"


----------



## tommers (Jun 23, 2008)

Lea said:


> Darnell walked into Michael in the toilet washing his genitalia in a cup!!!




pouring water over them from a cup.

slight difference.


----------



## Pieface (Jun 23, 2008)

this is unbelievably high school


----------



## tommers (Jun 23, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Sticky guide
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=234702&highlight=spoiler



ah.  like this?



Spoiler: important stuff



secrets


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 23, 2008)

Lea said:


> Thanks for the PM. Do you work on the BB team to get info like this?



Nope. There's a pretty big gambling "community" (ahem!) based around Big Brother who assess potential leaks and spilled beans. DigiSpy is generally full of nutjobs, but once in a while you get the odd relative/girlfriend of someone genuinely in the know on there who likes to show off and make new friends. Obviously they get noted fairly quickly... 

It might just be nonsense of course, or someone being fed bad info deliberately. But she has form and it makes sense so far...


----------



## Lea (Jun 23, 2008)

tommers said:


> pouring water over them from a cup.
> 
> slight difference.



oh that's all right then. I had a mental image of him dangling his willy into that yellow plastic cup.


----------



## Wookey (Jun 23, 2008)

He poured it 'over his willy', how cute is that?!

(That Stuart is officially as straight as I am. Fuck's sake.)


----------



## snackhead (Jun 23, 2008)

tommers said:


> ah.  like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*applauds*


----------



## Looby (Jun 23, 2008)

Lea said:


> oh that's all right then. I had a mental image of him dangling his willy into that yellow plastic cup.



Eurgh, me too.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 23, 2008)

Ok, thanks. Let's try this *spoiler* trick:



Spoiler: allegedly up for eviction this week are



Sylvia and Mo


----------



## tommers (Jun 23, 2008)

Wookey said:


> (That Stuart is officially as straight as I am. Fuck's sake.)



is his eyeliner tattooed on?


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jun 23, 2008)

For fucks sake Sylvia *HE ISN'T INTERESTED !*


----------



## tommers (Jun 23, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Eurgh, me too.



that's the way the chinese whispers worked but when he explained it, it was completely different.

didn't stop jennifer talking to him like he was 5.

darnell did it well though.  I like him.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 23, 2008)

Worst. Standup. Ever.


----------



## snackhead (Jun 23, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Ok, thanks. Let's try this *spoiler* trick:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Names were in a different order on DS - I want the first one to go


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jun 23, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Worst. Standup. Ever.



Totally toecurling stuff.

That Mikey's a bit creepy I reckon.


----------



## tommers (Jun 23, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> Totally toecurling stuff.
> 
> That Mikey's a bit creepy I reckon.



blindist!


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jun 23, 2008)

tommers said:


> blindist!



Nope.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 23, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> Totally toecurling stuff.
> 
> That Mikey's a bit creepy I reckon.



You could happily have set that routine in an episode of "Curb Your Enthusiasm". Unbelievable stuff.
After you-know-who goes this week, Mikey could be in trouble in the next...


----------



## keithy (Jun 23, 2008)

I kind of like Mikey because he's so odd, and slightly obnoxious. I'm sure this will pass though and I'll hate him as much as I hate all mankind.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 23, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Names were in a different order on DS - I want the first one to go



Couldn't remember. Think we know who's for the chop on friday bar a walk-out though...


----------



## Pieface (Jun 23, 2008)

keithy said:


> I kind of like Mikey because he's so odd, and slightly obnoxious. I'm sure this will pass though and I'll hate him as much as I hate all mankind.



that was bizarre,  can't work out if he was trying to fuck with them...I'm not sure he's that sharp in which case that was fucking brilliantly misjudged


----------



## snackhead (Jun 23, 2008)

Mikey, Mario and Lisa having a big, nasty bitching session on live feed. They're slagging off almost everyone - this had better turn up on Channel 4 tomorrow


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 23, 2008)

Wookey said:


> (That Stuart is officially as straight as I am. Fuck's sake.)






Chairman Meow said:


> For fucks sake Sylvia *HE ISN'T INTERESTED !*


Innit 



Chairman Meow said:


> That Mikey's a bit creepy I reckon.


I get that vibe too


----------



## chriswill (Jun 23, 2008)

I liked his guide dog joke!


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 23, 2008)

sheo.... look!!!!

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=16367598321

it's the fan club


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 23, 2008)

though there does seem to be more hate clubs


----------



## tommers (Jun 23, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> though there does seem to be more hate clubs



how can you hate them?  they're comedy gold.


----------



## Wookey (Jun 23, 2008)

chriswill said:


> I liked his guide dog joke!



I burst out laffin.


----------



## ymu (Jun 23, 2008)

(((Sylvia's boyfriend)))


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 24, 2008)

fuck's sake. cream. fanny.

2 words i really find sicky in the mouthy.

ugh.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 24, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> sheo.... look!!!!
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=16367598321
> 
> it's the fan club







It's almost worth signing up to Facebook for.....almost, but _not quite_...


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 24, 2008)

Gwaaaaaaan sheo, u know u wanna


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 24, 2008)

PieEye said:


> I'm starting to warm to Mario's missus - she's funny!   Just sits there all poised and monolithic, watching the kids larking about and then says - really really deadpan - "I dreamt about the seaside last night"
> Then Mario tries to take notice - "what was happening with that then?"
> Her - "Nothing, just sat and listened to the sea"



Ace!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 24, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Gwaaaaaaan sheo, u know u wanna



Only if I can be the Number One Fan! 





			
				The Facebook Fan Club said:
			
		

> You've all been wondering about the "fan club" Mario and Lisa keep talking about. Well this is it!!! He knows people all over the country, a true networker. Who is not only a facilitator and a Manager of the People but has also starred on Ant & Dec, 14,000,000 autographs tell its own tale. Lets get this around and make it real!!!!!







They also call him 'The Facilitator'  and 'The Legend' - a reference to that totally fucking embarrassing T-Shirt he wears....








....<cringes>


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 24, 2008)

The next shopping task is to recreate that OKGo! (sic) video where they jump around on treadmills. Could be quite amusing... 

The tasks so far seem to be pretty good this year, makes a nice change after the last two series.


----------



## keithy (Jun 24, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> The tasks so far seem to be pretty good this year, makes a nice change after the last two series.



I've been thinking that too! Seems like quite a good mix of funny and pain. GOOD VIEWING.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 24, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> fuck's sake. cream. fanny.
> 
> 2 words i really find sicky in the mouthy.
> 
> ugh.



His whole routine had pathos leaking out the sides of my tv.  Slightly misjudged, possibly?


----------



## Sadken (Jun 24, 2008)

JENNIFER and Sylvia have blasted Mikey for making 'sexist and derogatory' remarks about them as they exercised in the bedroom.

The sexy pair were being taught stretches by Dennis last night.

When the blind record producer came into the bedroom, he made sexual comments about the way the ladies were 'spreading their legs.'

Click here for slideshow

The sexy brunette moaned to Dale: "He goes on like a 12-year-old and says something horrible then laughs like it's funny but it's not, it's derogatory. He says things about women that it would be unacceptable for other men to say in here."

Her love interest Dale agreed: "He does say some disgusting things."

And even Mario warned Mikey to be careful what he said when Stu told him that his comments had upset the two girls.

Mario said: "I believe Jen is quite a decent girl and she found it offensive and is upset. You've got to be a bit more aware, Mikey."

However, Mikey replied: "It's not like they're 15, they're 21 years old."

As well as the lewd comments, Mikey turned the air blue when he performed stand-up during the BB talent show.

The Scot left the other housemates agast with his filthy jokes about sexual acts.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 24, 2008)

Few things as well:

Dennis - What do people think of him?  He is really, really pissing me off with his self-important schtick.

Mo - What do people think of him?  I reckon he's a good lad, seems quite relaxed, so it seems weird so many people in there don't like him.

Sylvia - It's crazy how much of a mug she's made of herself over this stu bloke.  She's absolutely stunning as well but seems to have really cracked up.

Darnell - he's my favourite, he is quite funny which is about enough to secure favourite status.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 24, 2008)

i like darnell, he just always looks so nervous! which would make me nervous if i was talking to him.

Mo seems alright, a bit boring maybe. And I wish he could stick up for himself better.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jun 24, 2008)

Ewwww. I am considerably older than 15, or 21 for that matter, but if he'd made a comment like that to me I would be disgusted.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 24, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> Ewwww. I am considerably older than 15, or 21 for that matter, but if he'd made a comment like that to me I would be disgusted.



Indeed. I've started to see a different side to Mikey that I really don't like. He's going down into my "hate" list now.

Stuart has entered in on my "meh" list.

Dennis is such a tosser. He's done this a few times now – been talking about people behind their backs, being a cunt, then apologising and making it up and being all humble. He's the one 'playing a game' if anyone is. I don't trust him.

And OMG how much do I hate Jennifer!!!


----------



## Sadken (Jun 24, 2008)

BUT YOU CAN'T HATE HIM HE'S BLIIIIIND!!!!!

Why do you hate Jennifer?  I've warmed to her ever since they kept showing her face and stopped showing her espousing some dodgy views on immigration.   It's quite curious.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 24, 2008)

Sadken said:


> BUT YOU CAN'T HATE HIM HE'S BLIIIIIND!!!!!
> 
> Why do you hate Jennifer?  I've warmed to her ever since they kept showing her face and stopped showing her espousing some dodgy views on immigration.



i thought jen came across as lovely last night, the way she dealt with Sylvie's weirdo episode.

But she did seem to love the fact that she's in love triangle.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 24, 2008)

She's leading Dale on. She's bitchy, two-faced, and I don't like her one little bit, oh no.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 24, 2008)

Mario blatantly has the worst t-shirt collection in the whole universe.


----------



## lemontop (Jun 24, 2008)

Mario and Lisa are bloody hilarious. Every time I switch on the live feed the camera is on them two, oiled up like they're on t'olidays waiting for someone to bring them happy hour cocktails, while she praises him on his management skills and points out muscle groups on the younger men in the house.

I really like Darnell but he doesn't seem to feature much in the main show.

Mo just doesn't seem to have a lot to say for himself except 'life goes on'.

Quite like Rachel, Becks, Kat, Luke, Rex.

Not sure about Mikey.


----------



## Looby (Jun 24, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> The next shopping task is to recreate that OKGo! (sic) video where they jump around on treadmills. Could be quite amusing...
> 
> The tasks so far seem to be pretty good this year, makes a nice change after the last two series.



Oh my god, I love that video! When will it be on because I'll need to set sky+ for that?


----------



## Looby (Jun 24, 2008)

Ok, so these are my thoughts so far.

Mario and Lisa- Can't stand them, they make me feel ill and their relationship is a bit odd.

Mikey- Fucking hate him now, he is rude and offensive and a whingebag. Also, I can't get the image of him washing his knob in that cup out of my head (yes I know he said he didn't but ).

Jen- Not sure really. Sometimes I think she's ok but mostly a bit of a twat.

Rachel- Really sweet. I know she's a bit dull but I like her.

Dennis- Shit stirring two faced twat.

Sylvia- See above but she's even worse.

Kat- I love her, she's very kind and funny. Seems one of the most genuine.

Mo- Like him but he needs to be more assertive rather than moaning.

Bex- Don't mind her but she's slightly annoying.

Darnell- Really nice bloke.

Dale- Bit of a knob, not much to him. Dull, dull, dull.

Stuart- As above really. 

Luke- Funny but getting quite bitchy. 

Rex- Bit of a tit and very arrogant.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh, I fancy Rachel.  I think her loveliness gets mistaken for insecerity which I sympathise with because my girlfriend is the same.  People like them are a powerful force for good in the universe but we are so cynical as a society that we presume they must secretly want to eat our hearts.  It's not on.

Kat - I like her but I definitely wouldn't want to be friends with her because she would do my head in after an hour or so.  I know a girl with a similar character and similar build and, well, she broke my nose once.

Dale/Bex/Rex - personality vortexes. 

Luke - Quite hilarious about the biscuits last night but is turning out to be a bit of a self righteous annoying twat afterall. 

Mario and Lisa make me want to stab myself in both eyes at once.


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 24, 2008)

rebecca to win - "oops sorry i just farted"


----------



## Sadken (Jun 24, 2008)

Rebecca to be boiled alive on the national lottery show and then renditioned to a prison in Egypt for the rest of her life.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 24, 2008)

that kat girl does my head in. it must be an act. noone can get through day to day normal outside world life being like that.


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 24, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Rebecca to be boiled alive on the national lottery show and then renditioned to a prison in Egypt for the rest of her life.



no way. did you see how well she sang and danced during the japanese task? she rules.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 24, 2008)

She's playing for that cookie contract, dude - she gots to get paid.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 24, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> that kat girl does my head in. it must be an act. noone can get through day to day normal outside world life being like that.



1) why not?

2) it's not the outside world.

I like her lots.

I agree about Luke. His adorable northern lol-worthiness is quickly turning into a nasty bitch-fest. I do believe I spotted it first


----------



## Sadken (Jun 24, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> no way. did you see how well she sang and danced during the japanese task? she rules.



One comedy dance does not an endearing housemate make.  Or something along those lines.


----------



## keithy (Jun 24, 2008)

Sadken said:


> One comedy dance does not an endearing housemate make.  Or something along those lines.



 but she made chips!


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 24, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> 1) why not?
> 
> 2) it's not the outside world.
> 
> I like her lots.



but how can someone function without beign able to have a proper conversation not about cookies?

and it's not the language thing, she's just a big child it seems. 

i find it weird and false anyway.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 24, 2008)

keithy said:


> but she made chips!



Innately evil chips, yeah.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 24, 2008)

i hate the way davina keeps saying 'chipgate' as if she made up the name and as if it's the funniest thing ever.

or maybe i just hate davina.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 24, 2008)

I hate Davina full stop.  Despite having met her years ago before she was famous famous, when she was presenting hanging out on Mtv and she meandered over to me and slagged off Peter Andre for being a poser and was generally quite nice to me.  But horrible to Andre, who turned out to be a lovely bloke.

Moral of the story is Davina McCall must be stopped before Robert Mugabe is and, ideally, they'd both die at the same time in a crocodile cage match.


----------



## keithy (Jun 24, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Innately evil chips, yeah.



she made an effort though!


----------



## Sadken (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeah, an effort to be a complete _cunt_!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 24, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> but how can someone function without beign able to have a proper conversation not about cookies?
> 
> and it's not the language thing, she's just a big child it seems.
> 
> i find it weird and false anyway.



See, I don't see her as false at all. Do you watch the highlights or all the feeds? If the former, I fear you could be falling into that most pernicious of traps that befalls many a BB watcher every year. Of believing that 1 hour of edited footage shows the sum-total of a person's personality.

I've seen quite a few instances of her being a very normally-functioning person, when talking people down from arguments, trying to make them feel better etc. I think she's a very compassionate person, who happens to go fucking bonkers when she thinks about cookies. 

The only time I doubted the absolute veracity of her emotions was in the diary room on last night's highlights, when she was crying over the custard creams and stuff. But that to me doesn't mean she isn't genuine. That to me says she does what pretty much every single person does – emphasise certain parts of their personality at certain times for certain effect. 

Anyway, I'm a Kat lover, so back off electrogirl


----------



## Sadken (Jun 24, 2008)

Katfight!!!!!


----------



## Lea (Jun 24, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Yeah, an effort to be a complete _cunt_!



That's a bit harsh. I'm reserving judgment on Bex. She doesn't seem to do much.


----------



## Lea (Jun 24, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> See, I don't see her as false at all. Do you watch the highlights or all the feeds? If the former, I fear you could be falling into that most pernicious of traps that befalls many a BB watcher every year. Of believing that 1 hour of edited footage shows the sum-total of a person's personality.
> 
> I've seen quite a few instances of her being a very normally-functioning person, when talking people down from arguments, trying to make them feel better etc. I think she's a very compassionate person, who happens to go fucking bonkers when she thinks about cookies.
> 
> ...




I like Kat aswell. I think she does come across as genuine and compassionate person.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 24, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Katfight!!!!!



*hiss*

I'm still hurting over our loss of love, Sadken. Don't make me scratch you


----------



## Sadken (Jun 24, 2008)

Lea said:


> That's a bit harsh. I'm reserving judgment on Bex. She doesn't seem to do much.



It's a bit joke.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 24, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> *hiss*
> 
> I'm still hurting over our loss of love, Sadken. Don't make me scratch you



I'm treating you mean, VP, surely you can see that?  I was lead to believe that the way to any and every woman's heart was denigration?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 24, 2008)

Sadken said:


> I'm treating you mean, VP, surely you can see that?  I was lead to believe that the way to any and every woman's heart was denigration?



The way to your heart is clearly straight through the chest wall with something really pointy


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 24, 2008)

i never watch the live feed. maybe i'll give her the benefit of the doubt. we'll see.

to me she just comes across as screechy and annoying and idiotic.


----------



## tommers (Jun 24, 2008)

lemontop said:


> Mario and Lisa are bloody hilarious. Every time I switch on the live feed the camera is on them two, oiled up like they're on t'olidays waiting for someone to bring them happy hour cocktails, while she praises him on his management skills and points out muscle groups on the younger men in the house.



this is right.  how can you not love them?  open your hearts people!


----------



## Sadken (Jun 24, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> The way to your heart is clearly straight through the chest wall with something really pointy



I actually keep it locked inside a secret tomb buried deep, deep under the seabed.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 24, 2008)

Sadken said:


> I actually keep it locked inside a secret tomb buried deep, deep under the seabed.



Well it certainly shows you don't keep it in your chest, you fiend


----------



## Sadken (Jun 24, 2008)

Look, I get a lot of people wanting to stab me in the chest, alright?  It just makes sense this way.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 24, 2008)

Then I shall stab you in teh face.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 24, 2008)

That'll work actually.  Yeah, just do that.


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 24, 2008)

Please let it be Mario who goes this week. 

Here is a clip, lifted from DS,  of his stint on the Ant & Dec show ( youtube 9mins).


----------



## Sadken (Jun 24, 2008)

I am a cock.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 24, 2008)

maldwyn said:


> Please let it be Mario who goes this week.



I thought it was 



Spoiler: nominations



Mo and Sylvia


 that are up this week


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 24, 2008)

^^^

LOL! It was discovered earlier that that was NOT actually the way to do spoilers Lisa.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 24, 2008)

Although at least she tried!


<gives sadken the evils  >


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 24, 2008)

Well having watched that clip, I can now completely understand why Mario has a fan club of 14,000,000. 
Truly, great telly. 



















<cough>


----------



## Sadken (Jun 24, 2008)

Ah, shit, I'm really sorry guys, I didn't realise we did spoilers in this thread.  Sorry, sorry.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 24, 2008)

I don't care myself. 

Most people don't care in fact. 

But historically, there's always some miserable bastard  who comes along to complain about O&L's fantastic *oddsflash* type posts.


----------



## ymu (Jun 24, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> ^^^
> 
> LOL! It was discovered earlier that that was NOT actually the way to do spoilers Lisa.



No spoiler code needed - The Sun reported Sylvia and Mo are up this morning (along with Mario's real name being Shaun ).


----------



## Sadken (Jun 24, 2008)

No, I'm sorry, you're just going easy on me.  I've got myself one of those self-flagellation kits like in the Da Vinci code and I'm going to we wearing it, hobbling and wincing until the end of tonight's show.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 24, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> ^^^
> 
> LOL! It was discovered earlier that that was NOT actually the way to do spoilers Lisa.



I got it to work eventually


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jun 24, 2008)

Have they worked out who stole the Custard Creams yet?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 24, 2008)

HURRAH!!!




IT'S SYLVIA AND MO!!!   









Sylvia to go, obviously - I can't take anymore of her draping herself over Stu...or shoving her face up to his, while he cricks his neck over, stares straight ahead and does his best to get at least a MINIMAL amount of fucking SPACE between them heh heh!

I mean he's a knob, but I do feel a touch sorry for him! She just seems to have decided that he _must_ like her and that's kind of the end of the story as far as she's concerned! 

So no amount of negative body language or general lack of response from him, to her suggestive, pushy behaviour will alert her to the fact that that _might not actually be the case_....


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 24, 2008)

Sadken said:


> No, I'm sorry, you're just going easy on me.  I've got myself one of those self-flagellation kits like in the Da Vinci code and I'm going to we wearing it, hobbling and wincing until the end of tonight's show.



Don't let us stop you.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 24, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> Well having watched that clip, I can now completely understand why Mario has a fan club of 14,000,000.
> Truly, great telly.
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, his face when that girl thought he was paul burrell


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeah  - not quite what he was hoping for.....   ...what a sad bastard!


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jun 24, 2008)

Who stole the fucking Custard Creams?


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jun 24, 2008)

That's still a mystery Stobes


----------



## Lea (Jun 24, 2008)

I think that they mentioned that Sylvia stole the custard creams or was it the cookies are they the same?


----------



## zoooo (Jun 24, 2008)

They probably made the mistake of letting Chris Moyles in the camera run again.

I actually hate Mikey now. (in a TV way, ie not literally, just figuratively.)


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jun 24, 2008)

Sylvia's got to go, imo.

I've fallen asleep during the last few nights, have they done their shopping task yet?  I they're on £1 each rations, Mo staying would put the pressure on.

That's not my reason for wanting Sylvia to go, I don't like her much


----------



## Lea (Jun 24, 2008)

Does Jennifer fancy Stuart as well?


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jun 24, 2008)

Fuck. Ing. hell.

Sylvia is starting to scare me. I almost feel sorry for Stu.


----------



## snackhead (Jun 24, 2008)

Lea said:


> Does Jennifer fancy Stuart as well?



yep


----------



## zoooo (Jun 24, 2008)

To be fair, I can't imagine anyone who wouldn't.
At least a little bit.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 24, 2008)

I don't fancy him. Kinda cute but girlie...great bod though.


----------



## Lea (Jun 24, 2008)

Sylvia's talking out of her arse. Saying that Stuart is flirting with her and not the other way round.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 24, 2008)

Well that's more what I meant.
You can't not find him attractive, in some way.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 24, 2008)

Luckily she'll be pissing off on Friday.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 24, 2008)

zoooo said:


> To be fair, I can't imagine anyone who wouldn't.
> At least a little bit.



Urgh!

He's _repulsive! _


----------



## Lea (Jun 24, 2008)

He's got nice girlie eyelashes and and buff bod but I dont like the beard.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 24, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Well that's more what I meant.
> You can't not find him attractive, in some way.



I can!


----------



## lemontop (Jun 24, 2008)

What on earth is going on with Sylvia? Falling head over heels after a whopping two days then waking Stu up twice to have a go at him. She's going to feel a bit foolish when she gets out.


----------



## Looby (Jun 24, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> I can!



Me too, I don't find him attractive at all.


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jun 24, 2008)

FFS, I've not switched over from BB and they've just shown some poor fucker on the next programme trying to clean his teeth with cockroaches on his toothbrush...yuk yuk yuk.

Hmmmm, a possibility for a token swap on BB...dental hygine swap?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 24, 2008)

luke cracks me up!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 24, 2008)

Mikey is also great at nominations!!!!!


----------



## zoooo (Jun 25, 2008)

Don't you find it incredibly annoying that Mikey has decided every word spoken in the diary room must be SHOUTED?



sheothebudworths said:


> Urgh!
> 
> He's _repulsive! _




That's me told then!

I just thought his body was kind of undeniable....


----------



## keithy (Jun 25, 2008)

i feel jeal;uos of you lot watching bb... i thin that makes me official loser....


----------



## Tank Girl (Jun 25, 2008)

zoooo said:


> To be fair, I can't imagine anyone who wouldn't.
> At least a little bit.


no way!!


----------



## foo (Jun 25, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> Urgh!
> 
> He's _repulsive! _



too right. and his eyes creep me out. 

(this is the new bloke we're talking about isn't it?)


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 25, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Don't you find it incredibly annoying that Mikey has decided every word spoken in the diary room must be SHOUTED?



Yes


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 25, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Don't you find it incredibly annoying that Mikey has decided every word spoken in the diary room must be SHOUTED?



god i know. i actually said out loud last night 'stop shouting!' when he was doing his nominations.

i think rachel's very intuitive, picking up on Luke's bitchy snipey side. Although Darnell picked him up on it later on, but in a weird aggressivey way.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 25, 2008)

Rachel intuitive you reckon?  I was thinking last night that, for an English teacher, she keeps her vocab really simple and doesn't really offer very much but maybe she's just nice.  

I dunno if Darnell is agressive so much as American, really.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 25, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Rachel intuitive you reckon?  I was thinking last night that, for an English teacher, she keeps her vocab really simple and doesn't really offer very much but maybe she's just nice.
> 
> I dunno if Darnell is agressive so much as American, really.



yeah she's a kids teacher though right? like, primary school? so maybe that's why. she is a bit blandy but i just think she's clever to have worked out that luke is actually a sneaky snakey. and darnell.

mikey makes me feel sick.

oh and when dale was slagging off rex when he was standing right there! i loved it! love love love


----------



## Sadken (Jun 25, 2008)

I thought she did secondary?  

Yeah, that was funny with Dale and Rex but I couldn't believe how badly Dale shat his pants when he realised and Rex confronted him on it.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 25, 2008)

Sadken said:


> I thought she did secondary?
> 
> Yeah, that was funny with Dale and Rex but I couldn't believe how badly Dale shat his pants when he realised and Rex confronted him on it.



oh maybe she does. i don't know. i just think she's quite shrewd, the most down to earth in there i think, we'll see.

dale was a pussy! thing is, it was all a bit confusing because noone really knew what 'talking with your dick out' really meant. it jsut sounded a bit weirdy.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 25, 2008)

On urban dictionary it remains undefined, however, talking turkish is "The strange noises that accompany vomiting".  So that settles that.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 25, 2008)

This is pretty hilarious for Dennis haters:

CAMP choreographer Dennis McHugh is convinced that the latest task is dance-based because BB producers want him to WIN.

In a chat with Darnell, Dale and Jennifer in the early hours the 23-year-old dancer told them the task would improve his popularity with viewers.

Click here for slideshow

He said: "If there has been a little mishap with the public for me, this task could change it all around for me... There's background to this place, they throw things at you when they want you to stay in, know what I mean?."

He added that because he was a big character he believed producers were pulling strings to influence the public.

He said: "I don't want to say the viewers are thick, but they kind of are because they are manipulated by the cameras and producers, the editors decide who goes really.

And he added: "I was 99.9 per cent sure I wouldn't go in the first week, I'm a be here till the end. I'll be final four."

The confident chap also said that Sylvia's fate in this week's eviction depended on him.

"I think she'll be ok cause she's my friend," he said. "But it depends on whether she's been skankin' on me in the Diary Room." 


*Where is my life?*


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 25, 2008)

Dennis is a toad 

Oh, so Luke has been firmly displaced from my like list. *shakes head* Luke – how could you turn into such a little cunt? He's still bone-achingly funny at times, but my oh my, what a nasty streak.

Well, that's all my eggs in the Kat basket then.


----------



## Lea (Jun 25, 2008)

Yes, I used to like Luke too but now I find him a bit two faced flitting between different groups and then gossiping behind people's backs. Dennis is even worse.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 25, 2008)

oh god how could i forget the best bit about last night's show?!

Kat: But I look like a potato!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 25, 2008)

My latest list:

Love:
Kat

Like a lot:
Rachel
Bex

Meh:
Mo
Rex
Stuart
Dale

Distrust/dislike:
Luke
Mikey
Darnell

Hate:
Jennifer
Dennis
Sylvia

In their own little world:
Lisa
Mario


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 25, 2008)

Look at you with all your shades.

Here is my list.

Hate:

EVERYONE.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 25, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Dennis is a toad



I just find people who lack self-awareness to that extent or have such a warped idea of how they are perceived by others to be possibly the single most hilarious group of people in society.  However, this particular one is really fucking me off so I want him out next week and I want him to fall down the stairs and break his neck as he goes.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 25, 2008)

Sadken said:


> I just find people who lack self-awareness to that extent or have such a warped idea of how they are perceived by others to be possibly the single most hilarious group of people in society.  However, this particular one is really fucking me off so I want him out next week and I want him to fall down the stairs and break his neck as he goes.



Don't hold back there now, will you? 

He is vile. There's something about his self-obsessed face that makes me want to attack it with vipers.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 25, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Don't hold back there now, will you?
> 
> He is vile. There's something about his self-obsessed face that makes me want to attack it with vipers.



Vipers with bees in their mouths for me.

Possibly held by bears.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 25, 2008)

I love how intelligent he thinks he is!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 25, 2008)

He's got a really annoying tic, where he swooshes his hair back then swishes it back forward again straight away. While looking at himself in the mirror. Grrrrr.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 25, 2008)

Sadken said:


> I love how intelligent he thinks he is!



We have seen people with this kind of self delusion before on BB (and in RL).

Part of the attraction in it for me, is hoping there is a moment when they break down and recognize their whole existence as a SHAM.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 25, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> We have seen people with this kind of self delusion before on BB (and in RL).
> 
> Part of the attraction in it for me, is hoping there is a moment when they break down and recognize their whole existence as a shame.



Or as a sham 

I really wanted Charley to have one of those moments last year, where she saw what she really was and had a deep moment of reflection. In the end, all that happened was the marketing machine took over and she was praised for her fuckwittedness, and thus it was reinforced. As I imagine has been, and will be, the case with countless other morans from other shows.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 25, 2008)

Sham is what I said.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 25, 2008)

It's quoted, Dilli, and I ain't changing it


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 25, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Or as a sham
> 
> I really wanted Charley to have one of those moments last year, where she saw what she really was and had a deep moment of reflection. In the end, all that happened was the marketing machine took over and she was praised for her fuckwittedness, and thus it was reinforced. As I imagine has been, and will be, the case with countless other morans from other shows.



Same!

And there were moments, moments where you saw it, a glimmer of it in her eye, and then she would snap back into IM NOT BEING FUNNY RIGHT and you ripped your hair out. She was just too scared too face up to it.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 25, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> It's quoted, Dilli, and I ain't changing it



Your quote function must be broken. Somehow.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 25, 2008)

Re: Charley, I saw her on some tv show after she came out.  It followed her backstage into make up and she was there being really condescending to Nigel Havers saying "who are you, darling?" and stuff like that.  But for fucking ages and really painful with it.  It was very funny but I couldn't help but feel they were watching the equivalent to this sort of thing when Rome/Egypt/Atlantis collapsed.


----------



## snackhead (Jun 25, 2008)

on live feed - treadmill task rehearsal. Stu, Dale, Sylvia and Rex all looking good, I'm impressed


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 25, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> moran


moron


----------



## exosculate (Jun 25, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Look at you with all your shades.
> 
> Here is my list.
> 
> ...



I hear ya!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 25, 2008)

Sweet FA said:


> moron



I know 

Go learn some memes. Losser.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 25, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> My latest list:
> 
> Love:
> Kat



Hard to dislike, although when I hear her speak I am reminded of the film Platoon - where the woman repeats " five buck, plenty good time" to the soldiers, with a heavily inset vietnamese accent!

I cannot disconnect this thought from her, very annoying.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 25, 2008)

exosculate said:


> Hard to dislike, although when I hear her speak I am reminded of the film Platoon - where the woman repeats " five buck, plenty good time" to the soldiers, with a heavily inset vietnamese accent!
> 
> I cannot disconnect this thought from her, very annoying.



Must be a complete fucker for you that she's a masseuse too.


----------



## exosculate (Jun 25, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Must be a complete fucker for you that she's a masseuse too.



I am able to restrain myself,


----------



## snackhead (Jun 25, 2008)

Sadken said:


> This is pretty hilarious for Dennis haters:
> 
> CAMP choreographer Dennis McHugh is convinced that the latest task is dance-based because BB producers want him to WIN.
> 
> ...



Looks like Dennis got that wrong, he's just been sent to jail with Darnell for talking about nominations. They haven't been told how long they've got to stay in for so now he's convinced the group will fail the shopping task without him. Mikey didn't help by telling him that he might still be in jail when the task is performed and would miss out on his moment of glory


----------



## Sadken (Jun 25, 2008)

Haha, kudos Misogynist Mikey.


----------



## snackhead (Jun 25, 2008)

treadmill group are still rehearsing without him. They said they haven't got any music anymore so maybe the remote control was sentenced as well.


----------



## pk (Jun 25, 2008)

exosculate said:


> Hard to dislike, although when I hear her speak I am reminded of the film Platoon - where the woman repeats " five buck, plenty good time" to the soldiers, with a heavily inset vietnamese accent!
> 
> I cannot disconnect this thought from her, very annoying.



Doesn't she actually say "suckee fuckee five dollar, me love you long time"?

The details are important!


----------



## exosculate (Jun 25, 2008)

pk said:


> Doesn't she actually say "suckee fuckee five dollar, me love you long time"?
> 
> The details are important!



What ever she says, and I agree the details are unclear (if not the sentiment), Kat definitely sounds just like her. Very disconcerting.


----------



## STFC (Jun 25, 2008)

It's from Full Metal Jacket, not Platoon! 

pk is right, the details ARE important.

"Hey, you got girlfriend Vietnam? Me so horny. Me love you long time."


----------



## Sadken (Jun 25, 2008)

2 Live Crew made it a hot song


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 25, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Losser.


Looser


----------



## pk (Jun 25, 2008)

Just read about Alexandra DeGale, her house and her car have been trashed by gangsta yoots.
The words 'bitch' and 'shit' have been etched onto her prized BMW, and all the windows in her house smashed.

Feel sorry for her kid though.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 25, 2008)

Well, in the manner of Alan Partridge, she can just change them to 'batch' and 'shot'. It's cheaper than getting it resprayed.


----------



## snackhead (Jun 25, 2008)

Oooh Dennis is out of jail


----------



## snackhead (Jun 25, 2008)

Cancel that -he's back in again, must've been on a loo break, treadmill lot are having makeup done and putting costumes on so it does look like Dennis will miss out on seeing it happen....


----------



## exosculate (Jun 25, 2008)

STFC said:


> It's from Full Metal Jacket, not Platoon!
> 
> pk is right, the details ARE important.
> 
> "Hey, you got girlfriend Vietnam? Me so horny. Me love you long time."



That's the bunny! You won't be able to disconnect them either now.


----------



## snackhead (Jun 25, 2008)

Task over, Dennis missed it


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 25, 2008)

Has Mario blacked up then?


----------



## Lea (Jun 25, 2008)

Poor Bex. She really wanted to have a go at the treadmill task but according to Mario she's not fit enough.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 25, 2008)

Lea said:


> Poor Bex. She really wanted to have a go at the treadmill task but according to Mario she's not fit enough.



He may as well just call her a fat bitch straight out.

Talking about health and safety. What a fucking nobber.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 25, 2008)

I loved Mario's health and safety asessment. Comedy gold.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 25, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> I loved Mario's health and safety asessment. Comedy gold.



Its all part of his management experience.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jun 25, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> I loved Mario's health and safety asessment. Comedy gold.



My mum just phoned me in helpless laughter about it.


----------



## brianx (Jun 25, 2008)

Wasn't it in Deep Blue Sea where Ice Cube said that the brothers always go first? It's like that in Big Brother too.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh noes! Where's the accident book? Shut down the site!


----------



## brianx (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm gutted too she's lovely. Get Bex off the bench the people need you.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 25, 2008)

She is rather lovely.


----------



## keithy (Jun 25, 2008)

I hope they lose the task for being so nazi about selecting people. notice how they also pushed rex out.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 25, 2008)

I heart Rex and Mo. Mo did crying under a hat, and a towel. Bless him.

Rex, Mo, Dale and Stuart should form a crap boyband in the mould of Five/Blue when they come out. It would be hirarious.


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 25, 2008)

it's just a game, dude.


----------



## brianx (Jun 25, 2008)

zoooo said:


> I heart Rex and Mo. Mo did crying under a hat, and a towel. Bless him.
> 
> Rex, Mo, Dale and Stuart should form a crap boyband in the mould of Five/Blue when they come out. It would be hirarious.



I still haven't worked out why they don't like Mo. He seems like a decent bloke and that food excuse is a bit lame.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 25, 2008)

I don't know either.
I'm sure the food is a  much bigger deal when you're in there and on a budget etc etc blah blah.
But he seems like a perfectly nice bloke to me.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 26, 2008)

Lol at Mario. 

I loved the edit just before the break. Mario saying Bex wasn't allowed to do the task because she wasn't fit enough, and also, after his in depth risk assessment, it was a health and safety issue. Cut to Rachel screaming in pain in the garden after hurting herself in the task.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 26, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Lol at Mario.
> 
> I loved the edit just before the break. Mario saying Bex wasn't allowed to do the task because she wasn't fit enough, and also, after his in depth risk assessment, it was a health and safety issue. Cut to Rachel screaming in pain in the garden after hurting herself in the task.



I just came on the thread to say the very same thing...    ...that Mario's risk assessment was clearly flawed!

God, those two are hilarious.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 26, 2008)

i don't want mario to ever leave. i love his risk assessments too much.

i'm also pretty sure he thinks that if he got evicted, mikey would die without his leading facilitator guidance.


----------



## tommers (Jun 26, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> I just came on the thread to say the very same thing...    ...that Mario's risk assessment was clearly flawed!
> 
> God, those two are hilarious.



BUT.... BUT... he risk assessed it!  I think you're misunderstanding the purpose of risk assessment.  You cannot eliminate all risks, you can only assess the risk of the risk occurring.  Mario probably knew that would happen.  It would have been in his chart.


----------



## tommers (Jun 26, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> i don't want mario to ever leave. i love his risk assessments too much.
> 
> i'm also pretty sure he thinks that if he got evicted, mikey would die without his leading facilitator guidance.



he IS blind you know.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 26, 2008)

tommers said:


> BUT.... BUT... he risk assessed it!  I think you're misunderstanding the purpose of risk assessment.  You cannot eliminate all risks, you can only assess the risk of the risk occurring.  Mario probably knew that would happen.  It would have been in his chart.



I think he did his risk assessment based on Beccy though, not on Rachel.

Mario may be a great manager, facilitator and risk assessor, but we all have our bad days and I think that that was one of his.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 26, 2008)

zoooo said:


> I heart Rex and Mo. Mo did crying under a hat, and a towel. Bless him.
> 
> Rex, Mo, Dale and Stuart should form a crap boyband in the mould of Five/Blue when they come out. It would be hirarious.



god, poor mo, 'i've always done everything wrong...', i don't think rex knew quite how to take that outburst, and he had nowhere to run to!

i really like rex, and mo.

when poor mo tried to have that discussion with dennis and dennis just kept saying, 'i don't want to talk about it, i don't want to talk about it, i don't want to talk about it, i don't want to talk about it'

over and over..you can't have an argument with someone that irrational.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 26, 2008)

Re: Mikey - it's definitely been enlightening having him in there.  I've never known anyone blind before and, despite his pretty much misogynistic sense of "humour" I've found it interesting picking up on things like him using stickers to identify which cup to pour water over his knob with etc.  

I also wondered how he was able to identify which clothing was camo stuff because it didn't look like different material particularly or anything like that.

Does anyone know?


----------



## Sadken (Jun 26, 2008)

Don't like Rex - he has "REX" on his specially designed hoody - but I like Mo.

Luke has fallen like a stone for me in the last couple of days.  I wanna swing for him at the moment.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 26, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Re: Mikey - it's definitely been enlightening having him in there.  I've never known anyone blind before and, despite his pretty much misogynistic sense of "humour" I've found it interesting picking up on things like him using stickers to identify which cup to pour water over his knob with etc.
> 
> I also wondered how he was able to identify which clothing was camo stuff because it didn't look like different material particularly or anything like that.
> 
> Does anyone know?




yeah i thought that. also apparently he gets a kick out of crossdressing.

i didn't really understand that one either.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 26, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Don't like Rex - he has "REX" on his specially designed hoody - but I like Mo.
> 
> Luke has fallen like a stone for me in the last couple of days.  I wanna swing for him at the moment.



ugh Luke. his voice has started to make me wretch, and he's very smugg.

smug smug smug.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 26, 2008)

'cos Mikey says he can't see anything at all, doesn't he?  I could've sworn I'd heard him clarify that point and he said not even colours and shapes.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 26, 2008)

and jen said he got annoyed if they turned the light on in the bedroom.

that confused me too.


----------



## tommers (Jun 26, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> yeah i thought that. also apparently he gets a kick out of crossdressing.
> 
> i didn't really understand that one either.



well, his sense of touch is more prominent and the feel of lacy undies next to the skin is sensual, exciting and almost... almost... forbidden.

Ahem... um... so other people tell me.


----------



## lemontop (Jun 26, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> I think he did his risk assessment based on Beccy though, not on Rachel.
> 
> Mario may be a great manager, facilitator and risk assessor, but we all have our bad days and I think that that was one of his.



He's definitely going to have to reassess his risk assessment that's for sure.


----------



## tommers (Jun 26, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> I think he did his risk assessment based on Beccy though, not on Rachel.
> 
> Mario may be a great manager, facilitator and risk assessor, but we all have our bad days and I think that that was one of his.



I think you misunderestimate the man... the legend....  he may have based his assessment on bex, but it would have included rachel.  As a risk assessment manager he would realise that this is a Health and Safety matter, and, as such, is legal.

It's a legal thing.

Do you know what's impressive?  He's keeping all those charts and tables in his head.  No normal person could do that.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 26, 2008)

Normal people need paper and pens, it's true.

Not Mario. 


You're right tommers, I reckon I'll let this one go given that. 



Fucking hell I bet Big Brother breathed a big sigh of relief when they signed him up eh?

What with them obviously not doing their own risk assessments, bearing in mind usual health and safety procedures, while they're think up the various tasks.

They'll want to bung him a few extra quid for that really. Maybe sign him up for next years show too, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 26, 2008)

It's Mario's world, we just live in it.


----------



## tommers (Jun 26, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> Fucking hell I bet Big Brother breathed a big sigh of relief when they signed him up eh?
> 
> What with them obviously not doing their own risk assessments, bearing in mind usual health and safety procedures, while they're think up the various tasks.



OMG.

You don't think he's a plant do you?  Maybe he is the BB Health and Safety manager?

It's good though.  I have to do risk assessments for work and whereas before I found them deadly dull and boring, now I can pretend I am Mario doing them.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 26, 2008)

tommers said:


> I have to do risk assessments for work and whereas before I found them deadly dull and boring, now I can pretend I am Mario doing them.



Wow - that sounds like _really great fun!_


----------



## tommers (Jun 26, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> Wow - that sounds like _really great fun!_





good point.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 26, 2008)

No really tommers, it does! 


I wish I could incorporate a bit of _pretending to be Mario_  into my day! 


Hey - maybe I could look out for a woman with a somewhat more defined physique than me (not hard!  ) and then bang on and on and on and on about how hard she's obviously worked to get that body, in a blatantly resentful and envious way?


----------



## Lea (Jun 26, 2008)

I thought that they did really well in the treadmill task.


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 26, 2008)

yeah, that was good. it was all the better knowing that mario was looking over them, health & safety wise


----------



## Lea (Jun 26, 2008)

Jennifer has delusions about her "love square" thinking that both Dale and Stu fancy her.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 26, 2008)

Silly mare.
Yes, she's soo the star of the show, that BB put a man in puuurely for her. Egocentric!

Dale and Stuart both looked really hot for the task. They should dress like that always.
All I can say is it's lucky Alex has gone, because there were MEN wearing EYEMAKEUP!!!


----------



## FaradayCaged (Jun 26, 2008)

how many weeks has big brother been on so far? Im just coming back to the UK, all i know about BB this year is that they put a couple into the house, oh and a good looking torfaen lass with a  hell of a mouth on her


----------



## zoooo (Jun 26, 2008)

Erm... three?

Just a guess.


----------



## FaradayCaged (Jun 26, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Erm... three?
> 
> Just a guess.



and their in for 13 i think? so i havnt missed much then


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 27, 2008)

Something appears to be kicking off.
Booze, vomming, picture defacing and now potential violence involving Rex and Dale/Stu.

Live feed got switched off after it all went pear-shaped, lots of rumours doing the rounds.

'Citin' innit.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 27, 2008)

It might have just kicked off on the live feed. It's not been on for about 20 mins now. Just before it went there was a big row


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 27, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Something appears to be kicking off.
> Booze, vomming, picture defacing and now potential violence involving Rex and Dale/Stu.
> 
> Live feed got switched off after it all went pear-shaped, lots of rumours doing the rounds.
> ...



I don't want to turn it off in case the picture comes back 

Did Dale throw something at the bedroom window?


----------



## zoooo (Jun 27, 2008)

Oooh!

I wasn't watching. I hope no one gets removed for being violent.

People on DigitalSpy say Dale attacked Rex and security went in. Booo. Don't take away Dale!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 27, 2008)

Lisarocket said:


> I don't want to turn it off in case the picture comes back
> 
> Did Dale throw something at the bedroom window?



Dunno. I wasn't watching. 

You stick to the live feed, I'll scour E4+1 for clues and we'll meet halfway.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 27, 2008)

oooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 27, 2008)

Dale is a well bad knob anyway.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't know what's on the whole clip, but it's Jen moaning about Rex touching her little painting of Stuart so far.
Which apparently sparked off Dale and Rex's big row.
She seems to think he has ruined a rather great piece of art. I don't know if you all remember this painting...


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 27, 2008)

Dale was ripe for kicking off, really. He just needed a reason to prove that he is a full on dweeb. 

He has been stewing since that other pretty boy can in and is enough of a knob to not get over it.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 27, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Dunno. I wasn't watching.
> 
> You stick to the live feed, I'll scour E4+1 for clues and we'll meet halfway.



I was lucky i saw it. I was just flicking through the channels and saw Jen crying, so i started to watch it. She totally over reacted about Rex smudging her picture of Stu. Rex apologised then went to bed. Jen started crying again and then there was a shot of Rex and Mo in bed, Kat was in the living room crying. Someone opened the door to B Block and shouted something and then the feed went.

Oh and Darnell seemed to want to get off with Becs


----------



## zoooo (Jun 27, 2008)

Yuck.
She'd be better off with Luke...


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 27, 2008)

It's back on. Don't know what happened yet.

Edit: They are discussing witness statements


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 27, 2008)

That was rubbish! 
Notice that they're all talking about taking statements and the police being called. What was that all about then?


----------



## keithy (Jun 27, 2008)

I MISS EVERYTHING 

fucking hell, I've got to stop leaving the house.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 27, 2008)

Ah, looks like Mo got involved in the argument and Dennis... spat in his face. Bleugh.
Not exactly fight night two, but it should shake things up a little. Dennis should probably get the boot if true.


----------



## keithy (Jun 27, 2008)

I know it's a little 'unfair' but I really think they shoud kick people out earlier than they do. They did a fairly good job with alex but could have done it earlier really. A certain kind of aggression shouldn't be allowed, and I think there are certain behaviours that some of them display which just aren't ok, and it shouldn't be ok to keep them in just for entertainment. it's not entertaining! it is boring. we have seen it so many times, we know what it's like to see the bitching and the fights. 

although some would argue we've seen everything anyway. but meh. just geeyor.


----------



## foo (Jun 27, 2008)

Rex has got a *very* sexy voice imo.


----------



## foo (Jun 27, 2008)

zoooo said:


> .




oh for god's sake 

to be fair to Jen, everything gets blown out of proportion in there though doesn't it.


----------



## maldwyn (Jun 27, 2008)

zoooo said:


> ...it's Jen moaning about Rex touching her little painting of Stuart ...



Close your eyes and spot the difference.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 27, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Dale and Stuart both looked really hot for the task. They should dress like that always.




i said that! they looked hot to trot. especially dale. i think i'm more shallow than i think i am because i seriously have the hots for dale even though he's soooooo dull.

i'm excited about the fightiness. i'm off to digitalspy....


----------



## zoooo (Jun 27, 2008)

Red skinny jeans ftw, in my opinion!



foo said:


> Rex has got a *very* sexy voice imo.



He has!
And a bit of sexy intelligence and awareness behind his eyes. Which makes a bloody change in BB.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 27, 2008)

You two are crazy!  The bloke is so conceited he designed a hoody with his own name spelt out in diamonds (or something)!  He's the dictionary definition of "arse".  After it describes a bum, anyway.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 27, 2008)

Shit, apparently Dennis spat in Mo's face?!  What prompted that?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 27, 2008)

Jen: "You're disrespectful" *sob*
Rex: "I'm sorry"
Jen: "You're disrespectful" *sob*
Rex: "I'm sorry"
Jen: "You're disrespectful" *sob*
Rex: "I'm sorry"
Jen: "You're disrespectful" *sob*
Rex: "I'm sorry"
Jen: "You're disrespectful" *sob*
Rex: "I'm sorry"
Jen: "You're disrespectful" *sob*
Rex: "I'm sorry"
Jen: "You're disrespectful" *sob*
Rex: "I'm sorry"
Jen: "You're disrespectful" *sob*
Rex: "I'm sorry"
Jen: "You're disrespectful" *sob*
Rex: "I'm sorry"
Jen: "You're disrespectful" *sob*
Rex: "I'm sorry"



Yet again Kat and Rachel are the only voices of reason in there, but are woefully drowned out because everyone else is a big fat nob.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 27, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Shit, apparently Dennis spat in Mo's face?!  What prompted that?



Here's a you tube clip of what happened just before the feed was cut. Jen was over reacting to Rex altering the hair on her pic of Stu on the fridge. It all looks reasonable on the clip but there's a bit at the end missing where Jen gets upset again.

Mo got out of bed to defend Rex because people kept opening the bedroom door and shouting things at Rex. It seems that Dennis got angry because Jen and Kat were crying and spat at Mo. Mo didn't retaliate, but Mario dragged him  to bblock and there was a lockdown. 


Luke was stirring again too. Saying that Rex had rubbed pizza on the painting until Rachel corrected him in front of the HM in the living room. 

The Luxury bedroom people seem to think Dennis is some kind of hero as when he came back from the diary room they all group hugged him as they thought he'd been kicked out.

They were all soooo drunk. For me the most interesting bit of the night was toitally overshadowed by Dennis' spitting. Darnell thought he was well in with Becs and was trying to get off with her after she had vommed everywhere (and over clothes next to Mikey's bed). Luke said to Mikey he was worried for Becs' safety that night as Darnell was after her.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 27, 2008)

Mad!  I can't get sound here though...


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 27, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Mad!  I can't get sound here though...



me neither. it is a bit mean to wipe pizza on her painting really, not to mention a waste of pizza.

but complete overreaction from the sounds of it.

my sister always said darnell fancied bex! well done sis.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 27, 2008)

Lisarocket said:


> Here's a you tube clip of what happened just before the feed was cut. Jen was over reacting to Rex altering the hair on her pic of Stu on the fridge. It all looks reasonable on the clip but there's a bit at the end missing where Jen gets upset again.
> 
> Mo got out of bed to defend Rex because people kept opening the bedroom door and shouting things at Rex. It seems that Dennis got angry because Jen and Kat were crying and spat at Mo. Mo didn't retaliate, but Mario dragged him  to bblock and there was a lockdown.




That's the same one as before, no? I'm not watching it all the way through to the end again lol.

They won't get rid of Dennis – they'll revert to type on this one. Alex was an aberration.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 27, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> my sister always said darnell fancied bex! well done sis.



She is powerful indeed.  Although the Sun is reporting Darnell having said he doesn't fancy her and was just looking for some "action", which I believe is jive talk for making love.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 27, 2008)

Sadken said:


> She is powerful indeed.  Although the Sun is reporting Darnell having said he doesn't fancy her and was just looking for some "action", which I believe is jive talk for making love.



oh he's just talking with his dick out


----------



## Sadken (Jun 27, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> That's the same one as before, no? I'm not watching it all the way through to the end again lol.
> 
> They won't get rid of Dennis – they'll revert to type on this one. Alex was an aberration.



I don't see any way he can carry on living with Mo.  I'm far from violent but I'd find it a real struggle to spend all day long, day in, day out doing nothing in a confined space with someone who had spat in my face.  It should be down to Mo if he stays or goes, but not on camera.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 27, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> oh he's just talking with his dick out



I've deduced what that means.  Has everyone else?


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 27, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> me neither. it is a bit mean to wipe pizza on her painting really, not to mention a waste of pizza.
> 
> but complete overreaction from the sounds of it.
> 
> my sister always said darnell fancied bex! well done sis.



No he didn't wipe pizza on the painting. He altered the hair with water. It was just Luke that said pizza to stir it.
Rachel was heard saying at one point that she couldn't tell what had been done to the painting as it looked the same to her. Jen was totally over reacting.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 27, 2008)

Lisarocket said:


> No he didn't wipe pizza on the painting. He altered the hair with water. It was just Luke that said pizza to stir it.



oh really? god lukes really had a turn for the worse hasn't he? what a nobby stirrer.

oh and sylvia really is a bit unhinged isn't she? all that lieing to jen and then saying 'only joking!' and then shouting at luke and saying 'only joking!'

fruitcake.

my friends would go mental if i started saying 'you bitch! i hope you die! fuck off you skanky hoe!'

and then just went casually 'only joking mate'.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 27, 2008)

I've decided to assasinate Luke when he comes out.  About 10 years later so people are left guessing as to why.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 27, 2008)

Sadken said:


> I don't see any way he can carry on living with Mo.  I'm far from violent but I'd find it a real struggle to spend all day long, day in, day out doing nothing in a confined space with someone who had spat in my face.  It should be down to Mo if he stays or goes, but not on camera.



Mo would feel pressure to say he should stay, whether it was on camera or not, I reckon. I don't think he's the type of person who could cope with making such a big decision on someone leaving.

I really fucking hate that Jennifer now (hate is a strong word, yes yes, before everyone goes "ooh, hate is a strong word", I'm using it for emphasis). I've always said she was a bad 'un. She says she hasn't led Dale on but she blatantly has. There's no "I don't fancy you Dale, you should know this as a certainty, and nothing is going to happen between us" but plenty of mouthed words with fluttering eyelashes to the effect of "you'd have to really really like me to make it work". Stu was spot on the money when he said she'd be pissed off if Dale's attention stopped.

My lists are getting easier to define.

I hate and want out as soon as possible: 

Dennis
Jennifer
Sylvia


I don't like, but could cope with in there for a while:

Luke (he's dangerously close to making it onto my hate list. He's turning into an utter cunt)
Dale
Darnell
Mikey


I'm totally meh about:

Mo
Rex (these 2, Mo and Rex, have had a bad time of it and if anything go up in my estimation because of the fuckwittedness of the others against them)
Mario
Lisa
Stuart

I really like and want to see stay:

Kat
Rachel
Bex


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 27, 2008)

Lisarocket said:


> No he didn't wipe pizza on the painting. He altered the hair with water. It was just Luke that said pizza to stir it.
> Rachel was heard saying at one point that she couldn't tell what had been done to the painting as it looked the same to her. Jen was totally over reacting.



She was seriously overreacting, but I'm not surprised because that group have had it in for Rex and Mo for a long time. Any opportunity, eh? 

Luke has really plummeted in my eyes. It's almost like, all his life he's been the geek, and now he's in a place where some 'cool' and 'popular' people like him, so he's turning into a monster to be liked by them.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 27, 2008)

Maybe it could be a completely off camera, off commentary thing, VP?  That way he couldn't benefit or lose out from the decision and it would be left to him to decide whether or not to tell anyone.  I really feel it should be down to him to decide, that would be the decent thing to do.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 27, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Maybe it could be a completely off camera, off commentary thing, VP?  That way he couldn't benefit or lose out from the decision and it would be left to him to decide whether or not to tell anyone.  I really feel it should be down to him to decide, that would be the decent thing to do.



Perhaps. I just think no matter how it was framed he'd feel pressure to let Dennis stay. The pressures you internalise in stressful situations are often stronger than those you encounter in the flesh, so to speak.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 27, 2008)

'spose.  I just really want Dennis out quite urgently.  He's my number one hate figure in there (I'm going to use a lot of crass hyperbole within this thread).  

Really it boils down to liking:
Darnell
Mo
Dale, sort of
Stu, possibly eventually
Kat and Rachel but only on the basis that they're clearly nice people, not because they've done much to warrant it for me


The rest of them can all bugger off as far as I'm concerned, although I do really fancy Sylvia till she opens her mouth.   Bex is alright but a bit too excitable for me to really like her.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 27, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> I really fucking hate that Jennifer now (hate is a strong word, yes yes, before everyone goes "ooh, hate is a strong word", I'm using it for emphasis). I've always said she was a bad 'un. She says she hasn't led Dale on but she blatantly has. There's no "I don't fancy you Dale, you should know this as a certainty, and nothing is going to happen between us" but plenty of mouthed words with fluttering eyelashes to the effect of "you'd have to really really like me to make it work". Stu was spot on the money when he said she'd be pissed off if Dale's attention stopped.



Yeah me too!

She has _the biggest_ ego, EVA!!! 

I also thought Stu was very perceptive when he said (when they were both in the diary room) 'Oh because _you can't fall out of love with Jen_...   '...when she was banging on about Dale and his 'infatuation' with her and how he wouldn't do anything with Sylvia because he still had feelings for her.

Fucking hell...she has no sense of self-deprecation at all, it's really fucking embarrassing...she's just completely involved with herself and seems to inherently feel that people would be fools not to feel the same way about her as she does!


----------



## Sadken (Jun 27, 2008)

She is like a tractor beam of hotness though.  A weak minded man could be trapped for years with a self-involved succubus like her.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 27, 2008)

jen always has clumpy mascara spider eyes too. 

/bitchy mode


----------



## Sadken (Jun 27, 2008)

She's way too serious all the time; she puts a downer on everything with her moany tone of voice.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 27, 2008)

Sadken said:


> She is like a tractor beam of hotness though.  A weak minded man could be trapped for years with a self-involved succubus like her.



That'll be Dale then! 

Just watching that YouTube clip...fucking hell, what is she like!   


'You just did that because you were jealous that I won the competition'...LOL! 

Stupid fucking twat.

Oh and Sylvia's doing her sticking to Stu like glue and gazing spookily at him thing again!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 27, 2008)

Jen (still talking about the terrible destruction of her Very Important Painting) - 'I put everything I had into that hour <sob> '....


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 27, 2008)

Do we know how Mo reacted to the gobbing? Surely Dennis should be out? 

Jen - what a manipulator she is


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 27, 2008)

Apparently Sylvia and Stuart got it on during the auditions!


----------



## Sadken (Jun 27, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Apparently Sylvia and Stuart got it on during the auditions!



Where'd you see that?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 27, 2008)

There is a little article thing on Digitalspy


----------



## Sadken (Jun 27, 2008)

Those bastards.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't think anyone will get chucked out.

I really hope Sylvia goes tonight.

Something needs to be done to break up the nasty little gang who consistently berate Mo and Rex. Nasty little fuckers.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jun 27, 2008)

According to reliable mole "LaineyK" over on ds, Dennis has already been removed - called to the diary room at 1.20, now gone. Eviction to go ahead as normal. 

Buyer beware as usual, but her info is 100% accurate up to now.


----------



## aqua (Jun 27, 2008)

I've been without a tele all week and don't even know who is up for eviction


----------



## Lea (Jun 27, 2008)

Sylvia and Mo are up for eviction.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 27, 2008)

Jen asks: "Would you do that to Monet?"...


----------



## keithy (Jun 27, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> According to reliable mole "LaineyK" over on ds, Dennis has already been removed - called to the diary room at 1.20, now gone. Eviction to go ahead as normal.
> 
> Buyer beware as usual, but her info is 100% accurate up to now.



really hope so


----------



## Lea (Jun 27, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Jen asks: "Would you do that to Monet?"...



LOL  

Her painting wasnt better than any of the other housemates.


----------



## chriswill (Jun 27, 2008)

14:02: Mario leaves the Diary Room holding a laminate. Dennis has not returned. He says he must read it aloud. Jennifer is crying as Sylvia leaves the living room. The sound is cut.

From live updates on BB DS 

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/bigbrother/liveupdates/


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh please keep up with the updates, digitalspy is blocked at my work. 

Was that Monet comment for real?


----------



## Sadken (Jun 27, 2008)

14:26: Mo is talking to Rex in the ashtray, saying: "If the public see me being spat on and holding my temper, it might work in my favour. I didn’t wanna retaliate." Sylvia is crying as she begins to pack Dennis's belongings.
14:24: Darnell is saying that the only reason things have "kicked off" is because Jennifer said: "I hope justice is done tonight." He says that he and Mario were prepared to cool Rex and Mohamed down, but that he knew a girl would spark trouble.
14:22: Rex is saying: "I don’t like ppl saying I smeared the painting with pizza" as he talks to Stuart in the kitchen. Stu says that nobody has a problem with him, but that the issue has been the housemates' aggression.
14:20: Rachel says the house is "horrible". Mohamed says that "justice has been done" while Mario says that the housemates' bitching is what the show's producers want to see.
14:17: Jennifer comforts a crying Sylvia in the luxury bedroom as Luke stands awkwardly nearby. Dale is in the Diary Room. Stuart says he will be kept in until he calms down. Lisa says his star sign notoriously has a temper.
14:14: Stuart says: "What a week" as he discusses Dennis's departure in the living room with Jennifer, Michael, Luke and Rebecca. Bex goes to talk to Rex in the kitchen. Rex points at the painting that sparked last night's row.
14:04: Mohamed asks Rex for a lighter and a cup of tea. They are in the kitchen with Mario and Darnell. Mario tells Mo: "I've got your back."
14:03: Dale begins shouting at Mohamed. Mario leads Mohamed into the B-block bedroom. The sound is still cut.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 27, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> Was that Monet comment for real?



It's a beauty, eh?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 27, 2008)

Well, I was wrong. I'm glad I was.

Poor old Jen, what's she going to do when Sylvia has gone tonight as well?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 27, 2008)

Lea said:


> LOL
> 
> Her painting wasnt better than any of the other housemates.



But she's _an artist!_  


LOL @ Lisa and the star sign comment too...I can just imagine her saying something like that in the thick of an argument....


----------



## Lea (Jun 27, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Well, I was wrong. I'm glad I was.
> 
> Poor old Jen, what's she going to do when Sylvia has gone tonight as well?



She's going to have a threesome with Stu and Dale now that the "love square" will cease to exist.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 27, 2008)

Go fuck herself?


----------



## foo (Jun 27, 2008)

Sadken said:


> You two are crazy!  The bloke is so conceited he designed a hoody with his own name spelt out in diamonds (or something)!  He's the dictionary definition of "arse".  After it describes a bum, anyway.



i didn't say he wasn't a dickhead ken   i just think he has a sexy voice. 

i haven't watched loads of this series thb, so am not really up on their personalities. they all seem a bit shit to me. apart from the cookie lover - i like what i've seen of her.


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 27, 2008)

i thought rebecca's hair was looking in top condition on last night's hgihlights.


----------



## foo (Jun 27, 2008)

which one is rebecca?


----------



## Sadken (Jun 27, 2008)

Kat's a nice person but that's about as far as it goes really.

Rebecca is Bex, the one with black hair who keeps getting called fat.


----------



## Lea (Jun 27, 2008)

foo said:


> which one is rebecca?



She's the one that said "Sorry I farted!"


----------



## foo (Jun 27, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Rebecca is Bex, the one with black hair who keeps getting called fat.



oh yeh, the one they won't let do anything.


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 27, 2008)

she'll end up killing them all and will win be default


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 27, 2008)

I liked it when she told Luke her arse was fine. That her arse was great, in fact.


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 27, 2008)

i missed that bit. show me.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 27, 2008)

How?


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 27, 2008)

i don't know. find it on fucking youtube or something, you lazy cow.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 27, 2008)

It was when they were doing their washing and she was washing her thongs...and he said (basically...) that he was surprised that bigger girls wore thongs....hang on ffs....


----------



## Sadken (Jun 27, 2008)

15:05: Rex tells Rebecca that Dennis would still be in the house if she had not stood up and intervened in last night's rows. He says that the painting was the "icing on the cake" of a large scale row involving Jennifer, Stuart and Dale, with Dale using it as an excuse to prove he can protect Jen.
15:01: Jennifer tells Darnell that she thinks he should be kicked out of the house. Darnell says that nobody can justify spitting on somebody else. Darnell says that he finds Jennifer's friends "filthy and vile", which he says are her favourite words.
14:56: Sylvia is looking at pictures from the housemates' camera, saying: "This meant the world to him." She says that she will look for him when she gets evicted, assuming that she will leave tonight. Jennifer tells her that she cannot be bothered to get dressed tonight.
14:47: Mohamed goes to the Diary Room while Bex, Luke, Dale and Jen pack Dennis's belongings. Darnell is telling Rex about his conversation with "the fools" that said he should be kicked out for his own behaviour. Rex is swimming in the pool. Stuart says that everybody needs to "have a chill".


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 27, 2008)

About a minute and ten seconds in...










(    )


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 27, 2008)

'Have you been told that?'

'Was that before or after sex?'


Stupid little twat.


----------



## keithy (Jun 27, 2008)

she should strangle him with her thong


----------



## foo (Jun 27, 2008)

i didn't see any spitting 

i did see the nice bum thing but not the spitting. sort it out sheo.

is dennis the albino man?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh foo.... 


That post is just you all over.....


----------



## foo (Jun 27, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> 'Have you been told that?'
> 
> 'Was that before or after sex?'
> 
> ...



that little nothern bloke? what's his name then?

can i have a breakdown of who is who, please sheo? 

it'll enable me to keep up.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 27, 2008)

How's your logs?


----------



## Lea (Jun 27, 2008)

foo said:


> i didn't see any spitting
> 
> i did see the nice bum thing but not the spitting. sort it out sheo.
> 
> is dennis the albino man?



Dennis is the gay dancer and Darnell is the albino guy.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 27, 2008)

That was Luke.

Dennis is the bitchy choreographer.

The albino man is Darnell.


Anything else I can help you with?


----------



## Lea (Jun 27, 2008)

foo said:


> that little nothern bloke? what's his name then?
> 
> can i have a breakdown of who is who, please sheo?
> 
> it'll enable me to keep up.



Northern bloke is Luke.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 27, 2008)

She'll only have forgotten it all by tomorrow.


----------



## foo (Jun 27, 2008)

Lea said:


> Dennis is the gay dancer and Darnell is the albino guy.



well thank you Lea!  

 sheo. 

so dennis spat at mo. 

can you show us that too please sheo? 

i really want to see gobbing on BB for some reason.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey foo! Look - I found them!!!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 27, 2008)

foo said:


> so dennis spat at mo.
> 
> can you show us that too please sheo?
> 
> i really want to see gobbing on BB for some reason.



No.


----------



## foo (Jun 27, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> That was Luke.
> 
> 
> 
> Anything else I can help you with?



yes.

show me luke or dennis (whicheverfuckinnobitwas) spitting please. 

jesus!


----------



## foo (Jun 27, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> No.



i'll search for it myself then!








erm....   there are loads of episodes on there..i don't know which one is was.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 27, 2008)

I can show you AFTERWARDS though....







Why hasn't Mario got a brown paper bag? 

BB trusted that man to administer the correct basic first aid techniques.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 27, 2008)

foo said:


> i'll search for it myself then!



Yeah - see you in August then foo.....


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 27, 2008)

AND.....




Unasseptable behaviour...<wags finger>...






(LOL @ Sylvia and Jen!  )


----------



## foo (Jun 27, 2008)

fair play to darnell though. i noticed in another episode he's quite blunt isn't he. i like that. 


i don't like the little northern bloke y'know.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 27, 2008)

foo said:


> i don't like the little northern bloke y'know.



No?



Awwwwww.....I thought it was really _sweet_ the way implied that the only way anyone's ever told Bex she's got a nice arse is cos they were trying to get her in the sack! 

That and the fucking bitching and stirring day and night  .....how can you not like him foo?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## Kizmet (Jun 27, 2008)

Missed all this... so why did denis spit at mo?


----------



## ch750536 (Jun 27, 2008)

Piss myself laughing at these people.

Some very sensible heads and some very immature ones.

One side of the equation will be -2 by the end of the day.

And the image of Jen and Sylvia hugging at the end there, it's as if they had just found Dennis' foot washed up on a beach or something.

 * 1.3bill


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 27, 2008)

Kizmet said:


> Missed all this... so why did denis spit at mo?



Because Rex slightly smeared the hair on the painting that Jen did of Stu which was such an amazing work of art that it was apparently comparable to Monet. 

Oh and he _'put his fingers all over it    ' _too...


----------



## Kizmet (Jun 27, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> Because Rex slightly smeared the hair on the painting that Jen did of Stu which was such an amazing work of art that it was apparently comparable to Monet.
> 
> Oh and he _'put his fingers all over it   ' _too...



That was laughable. 

But how did it end up with denis spitting at mo? Seems a bit random!


----------



## foo (Jun 27, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> No?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i know i know. i only just properly realised though! he'd kind of passed me by   before watching that clip. 

you are a hard woman to please sheo. 

i like that.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jun 27, 2008)

ch750536 said:


> And the image of Jen and Sylvia hugging at the end there, it's as if they had just found Dennis' foot washed up on a beach or something.
> 
> * 1.3bill



You just made me LOL at work.


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 27, 2008)

luke is a wanker. and i'm not joking like sylvia was.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 27, 2008)

foo said:


> i know i know. i only just properly realised though! he'd kind of passed me by   before watching that clip.
> 
> you are a hard woman to please sheo.
> 
> i like that.



I am tbh.....  



He's a slippery one foo...one of those who passes under the radar, but is actually really involved in stirring between the various groups. 

But you couldn't be expected to have noticed that if you didn't even know his name yet tbf.


----------



## foo (Jun 27, 2008)

what do you think of darnell sheo? he seems pretty honest at least.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 27, 2008)

I dunno...seems harmless enough - even quite decent and yeah, honest (I mean he went along with Dennis telling him not to disclose that they were sent to the jail for talking about nominations, but it certainly wasn't his idea and I didn't get the impression that he would have given a flying fuck about just telling the truth) - but I'm reserving judgement for a while...


----------



## foo (Jun 27, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> (I mean he went along with Dennis telling him not to disclose that they were sent to the jail for talking about nominations, but it certainly wasn't his idea and I didn't get the impression that he would have given a flying fuck about just telling the truth)




i have no idea what the words within those brackets mean. 

i picture you saying it really fast with no breathing. 

brilliant


----------



## foo (Jun 27, 2008)

i've read them really slowly now, and i do understand what you're saying. although i didn't see that bit. 




sometimes not understanding is much more fun.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 27, 2008)

There was a comma in there! 


Of course you don't know what I mean cos you're not actually watching the programme are you foo - you're just catching the YouTube snippets on here and pretending to have an opinion. 

Get off this thread foo!  

This thread is not for you!


----------



## ch750536 (Jun 27, 2008)

I like Darnell, think of it this way. Last night he openly admitted doing something that every bloke on the planet tries to do but would never have the balls to say so. Taking advantage of a situation where alcohol has played its part has led to many a happy relationship.

And before you all go nuts at me I'm just talking about people having a few too many beers to care too much, not date rape.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 27, 2008)

foo said:


> i've read them really slowly now, and i do understand what you're saying. although i didn't see that bit.



  


((((((((((((((((( foo  )))))))))))))))))


----------



## zoooo (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh my god, I just remembered Mikey and the peanut butter.
I could not live with that guy.

I think Bex might actually be the only decent person in there...

Although I'm still liking Stuart, Mo, Rex and Dale, to differing degrees for attractiveness.



A question, will all the drama from late last night be on the highlights show tonight? Or tomorrow? I can never work it out.


----------



## tommers (Jun 27, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


>



I think I might have to have a lie down.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 27, 2008)

Go and sit on the naughty step tommers!


----------



## scruff (Jun 27, 2008)

.


----------



## snackhead (Jun 27, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Oh my god, I just remembered Mikey and the peanut butter.
> I could not live with that guy.
> 
> I think Bex might actually be the only decent person in there...
> ...



It's all on tonight's show


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 27, 2008)

Kizmet said:


> That was laughable.
> 
> But how did it end up with denis spitting at mo? Seems a bit random!



Mo and Rex were in bed and something loud was happening in the living room. Rex looked up and said something to Mo, who then got up and went into the living room. Kat was crying and being comforted by Rachel (as she didn't like the argument) and Darnell was hovering around in the background (near Becs, because up until the arguement he was almost getting off with her ). There was some heated chat. Mo asked what exactly had happened and Luke said he'd smeared pizza over the painting, which Rachel corrected as just altering it with water. I didn't really see who was being heated with Mo, but it must have been Dennis. Then the live feed was cut...

Aparently Mo didn't react to the spitting, but Mario took him and Darnell into bblock.

When the feed came back on Dennis was outside with Lisa at the ashtray. The luxury bedroom were discussing witness statements. Dennis came back in and everyone hugged him and said they thought he had been removed. He said that once BB had analysed the tapes they would give a judgement and he said he'd only done it because two girls were upset (Jen and Kat) and he wanted it to stop.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jun 27, 2008)

Just watched a couple of clips on the BB site.
Mario is turning out to be the "daddy" of the house, trying to cool everything down. I never liked him at the beginning but he's ok.
At least he's sensible, the rest are a bunch of fucking idiots IMO.


----------



## Kizmet (Jun 27, 2008)

What a wanker. Spitting in someone's face is actually really horrible.


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 27, 2008)

people actually watch this stuff

mental


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jun 27, 2008)

It's still nowhere near as good as 2006.


----------



## Kizmet (Jun 27, 2008)

That one was the shizzle...


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 27, 2008)

Stobart Stopper said:


> Just watched a couple of clips on the BB site.
> Mario is turning out to be the "daddy" of the house, trying to cool everything down. I never liked him at the beginning but he's ok.
> At least he's sensible, the rest are a bunch of fucking idiots IMO.



mario's a tit.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 27, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> mario's a tit.



Indeedy doody. 


A _right_ tit.















<waits for the bad joke>


----------



## snackhead (Jun 27, 2008)

*Hold on wait a minute- WTF?*

just read this from conversation between Luke, Dale and Jennifer

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/bigbrother9/a104767/luke-jen-and-dale-discuss-nights-events.html

They began talking about the argument itself, and agreed that it began "spiralling out of control". Luke added "Rex should assess why he's here. Outside the Diary Room he said to me: 'I have no friends in here. Why am I here?' I thought: 'Then why the hell are you here?'"

*He went on to say that Dennis's spitting in Mohamed's face "defused" the situation, as otherwise there would have been physical violence.* "In real life, if it had happened on the street, there would have been a punch-up," Jennifer agreed. "Without doubt," Luke replied.


----------



## foo (Jun 27, 2008)

hello sheo.

has it started yet?


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## dodgepot (Jun 27, 2008)

oh FFS you two


----------



## foo (Jun 27, 2008)

what have i done now??? 

i didn't got to the pub, lugged myself round asda and tkmaxx and now i'm back cooking some dinner -  and asking if Big Brother is on yet?

what's wrong with that??


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 27, 2008)

you got in the way of my tumbleweed smiley after sheo waiting for a bad joke to emerge.


----------



## foo (Jun 27, 2008)

oh ok. sorry. 

it wasn't all that funny anyway cos the smiley's eyes are too stary. 

they wouldn't be stary in an _effective_ tumbleweed type joke. 

sorry.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 27, 2008)

foo said:


> hello sheo.
> 
> has it started yet?



I don't know, I haven't got a telly! 

I have to wait till the morning and get it off mininova.


----------



## snackhead (Jun 27, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> oh FFS you two



It took you 15 friggin minutes to reply  what were you doing, waiting for your butler to come back from the drawing room to press the submit button?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 27, 2008)

<ignores dodgepot>


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 27, 2008)

snackhead said:


> *He went on to say that Dennis's spitting in Mohamed's face "defused" the situation, as otherwise there would have been physical violence.* "In real life, if it had happened on the street, there would have been a punch-up," Jennifer agreed. "Without doubt," Luke replied.



What a couple of sad twats!


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 27, 2008)

foo said:


> oh ok. sorry.
> 
> it wasn't all that funny anyway cos the smiley's eyes are too stary.
> 
> ...





snackhead said:


> It took you 15 friggin minutes to reply  what were you doing, waiting for your butler to come back from the drawing room to press the submit button?





sheothebudworths said:


> <ignores dodgepot>



you lot wouldn't be starting on me if my wife was around. you're just taking advantage 

i've joined the bex fan club on facebook. i'm so cool 

spitting on people is disgusting. dennis is no better than a common criminal


----------



## foo (Jun 27, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> spitting on people is disgusting. dennis is no better than a common criminal




that's what me n unix said too. 

it's far worse than slapping someone round the face. or poking them really hard isn't it.


----------



## foo (Jun 27, 2008)

anyway, i'm off to watch it in my bed.  got an early start tomorrow. 

shame i haven't got a laptop so i could join you all with the running commentary.


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 27, 2008)

it is foo, yes, you're quite right.

right - BB time. goodbye.


----------



## foo (Jun 27, 2008)

<big kiss> 

X


----------



## snackhead (Jun 27, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> *you lot wouldn't be starting on me if my wife was around. you're just taking advantage *
> 
> i've joined the bex fan club on facebook. i'm so cool
> 
> spitting on people is disgusting. dennis is no better than a common criminal



You're damn right we wouldn't so you'd better not tell her  

*shoves dodgepot*


----------



## snackhead (Jun 27, 2008)

Dennis was removed from the house in his dressing gown oh karma how I love you


----------



## brianx (Jun 27, 2008)

Darnell what a charmer. It's about time Bex had some love.


----------



## moomoo (Jun 27, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Dennis was removed from the house in his dressing gown oh karma how I love you



Has he been chucked out then?  I missed it, the kids are watching a movie.


----------



## brianx (Jun 27, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Dennis was removed from the house in his dressing gown oh karma how I love you



The Germans have a word for it schaedenwatsits.


----------



## brianx (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh blow your nose Jen you can do another one.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 27, 2008)

I haven't watched this since the first week. Who on earth is the whining brunette? What an irritating airhead.

Matt


----------



## snackhead (Jun 27, 2008)

so they call him in then tell him to go


----------



## Annierak (Jun 27, 2008)

Fuckin ell Jen get over it. The painting is hardly a fuckin Van Gogh original


----------



## brianx (Jun 27, 2008)

I've looked at Rex's star signs and it's not looking good for nominations next week. I see people voting on him moving home.

That fucker just spat at Mo. I thought that it was Rex that caused the problem.

Where's that women who cause fights thread?


----------



## Annierak (Jun 27, 2008)

I want to kick Dennis' fuckin head in


----------



## STFC (Jun 27, 2008)

Fucking hell! If he spat in my face like that, Big Brother would still be picking bits of him off the walls.


----------



## aqua (Jun 27, 2008)

errrrr did someone give them all personality transplants or something but wtf just happened?

bees was at the door chatting and I missed it


----------



## Annierak (Jun 27, 2008)

STFC said:


> Fucking hell! If he spat in my face like that, Big Brother would still be picking bits of him off the walls.


 i thought that. I'd have his knackers for earrings!


----------



## brianx (Jun 27, 2008)

This is the best episode ever.


----------



## Annierak (Jun 27, 2008)

Oooooo it's like Emma and Victor all over again


----------



## Matt S (Jun 27, 2008)

This is like Lord of the Flies! 

Bloodsports, what fun.

Matt


----------



## ymu (Jun 27, 2008)

brianx said:


> That fucker just spat at Mo. I thought that it was Rex that caused the problem.


Very odd. It looks like Mo went in to find out what all the fuss was about, someone explained and he made the fatal error of saying "It's only a painting, ". Then they all turned on him and Dennis saw his chance - he's been picking on Mo for days/weeks.


----------



## STFC (Jun 27, 2008)

Annierak said:


> i thought that. I'd have his knackers for earrings!



I thought Mo was very calm about it. It's an absolutely disgusting thing to do.


----------



## Annierak (Jun 27, 2008)

All this over a smudged painting . Anyway glad that Dennis is out!!!


----------



## snackhead (Jun 27, 2008)

Jen's channelling Heather Mills


----------



## Annierak (Jun 27, 2008)

STFC said:


> I thought Mo was very calm about it. It's an absolutely disgusting thing to do.


Yeh he was TOO calm. I wanted him to beat the shit out of Dennis, quite disappointed


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm glad Dennis is out too. Poisonous little queen.


----------



## moomoo (Jun 27, 2008)

Matt S said:


> This is like Lord of the Flies!
> 
> Bloodsports, what fun.
> 
> Matt




I caught the last bit of it and thought it was horrible. 


And in other, more interesting, news - I read something on the front of a paper today that said that Sylvia had had a fling with Stuart a while ago......


----------



## brianx (Jun 27, 2008)

ymu said:


> Very odd. It looks like Mo went in to find out what all the fuss was about, someone explained and he made the fatal error of saying "It's only a painting, ". Then they all turned on him and Dennis saw his chance - he's been picking on Mo for days/weeks.



All the beautiful people have been ganging up on Mo. It's strange. The man likes his grub but him keeps them thin.


----------



## foo (Jun 27, 2008)

oh my god, my heart was racing 

good they kicked that nasty little fucker out. spitting in someone's face - did the bedroom lot really think that was ok?? they really think the public are with them and their drama don't they


----------



## Lisarocket (Jun 27, 2008)

Matt S said:


> This is like Lord of the Flies!
> 
> Bloodsports, what fun.
> 
> Matt



i was thinking that too


----------



## Annierak (Jun 27, 2008)

I hope Mo stays tonight. I want that sylvia bitch out!


----------



## foo (Jun 27, 2008)

i said it before, i quite rate ole darnell you know. he might not fit in as such, but he's the only one with any honest bollocks. male or female. although that other long dark haired girl tries too.


----------



## brianx (Jun 27, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> I'm glad Dennis is out too. Poisonous little queen.



When they were doing the dance task before he got banged up I was trying to work out who he thought he was. Leroy from fame? Roy Schneider as Bob Fosse in All That Jazz? What a deluded twat.


----------



## Annierak (Jun 27, 2008)

brianx said:


> When they were doing the dance task before he got banged up I was trying to work out who he thought he was. Leroy from fame? Roy Schneider as Bob Fosse in All That Jazz? What a deluded twat.


----------



## Vash (Jun 27, 2008)

Come back Mary Whitehouse all is forgiven.


----------



## Annierak (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeh i quite like Darnell now


----------



## STFC (Jun 27, 2008)

What was all that pious crap he was spouting in the diary room? He is a real nasty piece of work, and seriously deluded with it. A good heart, yeah right...


----------



## brianx (Jun 27, 2008)

It's the voice off doom. When you hear that you know you're fucked!


----------



## Annierak (Jun 27, 2008)

God i hate Dennis! I've met guys like him before. Aggressive nasty little queen


----------



## Annierak (Jun 27, 2008)

Whoooo-hoooooooooooooooo! YES!!!!


----------



## brianx (Jun 27, 2008)

If Sylvia's got nowhere to go I'll put her up. They had to go to the studio because of the muppets in the crowd that's very sad. She was only playing the game.


----------



## STFC (Jun 27, 2008)

What a geezer Mo is...first one over to hug the bunny boiler.


----------



## Annierak (Jun 27, 2008)

I hate Stuart too!!!  Why am i watching this?


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jun 27, 2008)

Dennis is a fucking piece of shite. Mohammed is a greedy git but he's been treated really badly IMO, the last few days.

And that stupid bint with her whining over the painting, get a life ffs!
Totally blown out of all proportion attention seeking bollocks.


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jun 27, 2008)

Annierak said:


> I hate Stuart too!!!  Why am i watching this?



Stuart is a shit-stirring prick.

I am warming to Rex now, he's probably one of the most sensible ones in there, and he's quite fit-looking.


----------



## Annierak (Jun 27, 2008)

Stobart Stopper said:


> Stuart is a shit-stirring prick.
> 
> I am warming to Rex now, he's probably one of the most sensible ones in there, and he's quite fit-looking.


Rex has a funny shaped head though, almost cone-like


----------



## Addy (Jun 27, 2008)

Jen milked her 'defacement' of the painting like a good un without knowing what the repercusions would be..... go girl, you just lost a housemate from 'Team Jen' your really gonna have to play the blokes now.

I thought Mo handled it well, I'd have chinned the little fucker.

Go Darnell, give Bex that love


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jun 27, 2008)

Stuart is a creepy little shit isn't he? Mario has got him sussed out big time.
I predict some stormy days ahead this weekend.


----------



## snackhead (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm guessing Sylvia's got a pretty decent chunk of the public vote, if not all of it.


----------



## Annierak (Jun 27, 2008)

snackhead said:


> I'm guessing Sylvia's got a pretty decent chunk of the public vote, if not all of it.


I would say so, yes


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jun 27, 2008)

snackhead said:


> I'm guessing Sylvia's got a pretty decent chunk of the public vote, if not all of it.



She's another Grade A shitstirrer.


----------



## snackhead (Jun 27, 2008)

So...um...how long do you think it will be before Dennis falls victim to his first "spit rage" attack. I'm guessing he'll get his first coating in his local supermarket.


----------



## snackhead (Jun 27, 2008)

Stobart Stopper said:


> She's another Grade A shitstirrer.



I'm so glad I won't have to watch that poxy dance anymore. If she tries that when she leaves she''ll be toast


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jun 27, 2008)

snackhead said:


> So...um...how long do you think it will be before Dennis falls victim to his first "spit rage" attack. I'm guessing he'll get his first coating in his local supermarket.



LOL! I never thought of that. I bet he will be on the receiving end before long.
He could do commercials for mouthwash, couldn't he?


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Jun 27, 2008)

"knockers...fanny...tits..flange.bollocks..."


----------



## Wookey (Jun 27, 2008)

Stobart Stopper said:


> Stuart is a creepy little shit isn't he? Mario has got him sussed out big time.
> I predict some stormy days ahead this weekend.



Has Mario got Stuart sussed? What's he said?

Stuart is a shitbag, and he has a bad face.

Girl with painting, fucking awful. Attention seeking. If I was Rex I'd have withdrawn my apology and put my foot through her fucking painting. How very dare.

Rex is cute, silly hair cone thing.

Mo is sweet, I like lads who eat a lot. He was dead upset tonight, I felt for him.

Glad that Scotch lad is gone, he was boring in the extreme. Where did that spitting come from??! Blimey.

Dale is a cunt as well, I'd have decked the aggressive little shit. Little man syndrome, innit.

The fat lass is now dreadful, she was goading everyone to lay into Rex and then stopped Mo from defending him! 

And Mario's girlfriend is as thick as a pound of turkey mince.

In fact, they're all made of fail except Mario, who is a joke with a tan.

Help.


----------



## snackhead (Jun 27, 2008)

Here we go then exit interview time


----------



## Wookey (Jun 27, 2008)

She's quite beautiful...on the outside.


----------



## snackhead (Jun 27, 2008)

when eviction result went out on live feed Rex went to clap, jump up and shout yes then quickly stopped himself


----------



## Wookey (Jun 27, 2008)

Why is it in a studio? Where are the baying crowds??


----------



## snackhead (Jun 27, 2008)

Crowd chanting "get Jen out"


----------



## brianx (Jun 27, 2008)

Wookey said:


> She's quite beautiful...on the outside.



She's beautiful on any side.


----------



## STFC (Jun 27, 2008)

Wookey said:


> She's quite beautiful...on the outside.



Absolutely. She's gorgeous looking, but an ugly person.


----------



## Fatuous Sunbeam (Jun 27, 2008)

I wanted Sylvia out but I loved the way she managed her exit to a deafening chorus of boos. Respect!


----------



## D'wards (Jun 27, 2008)

Wookey said:


> Girl with painting, fucking awful. Attention seeking. If I was Rex I'd have withdrawn my apology and put my foot through her fucking painting. How very dare.



Quite, quite.

For all the grief it caused he may have well have drawn a cock on it in his own poo.

Hated the way they all ganged up on him, trying to score points with each other by being as aggresive to him as possible. Dale is a no-personality prat.

I was non-plussed about Rex before, but i don't think he meant to do that (what the fuck did he do anyway - it looked no different to me afterwards). But seeing the way he handled this situation he has gone up in my estimations.

Darnell was good as well, taking on the group about the spitting. Thought Dennis was an absoulte prick after the spit and provocative flouncing, but forgave him for the dignified way he accepted his punishment.


----------



## Fatuous Sunbeam (Jun 27, 2008)

Wookey said:


> Has Mario got Stuart sussed? What's he said?
> 
> Stuart is a shitbag, and he has a bad face.
> 
> ...


I love this post and agree with almost all of it. There are a couple of people in there I still think are cool. Kat, mainly.


----------



## snackhead (Jun 27, 2008)

Wookey said:


> Why is it in a studio? Where are the baying crowds??



Davina's been talking to the house from the studio since the start of this series, says it's to stop housemates being swayed by what the crowd are shouting. On live feed now housemates have heard Sylvia's boos. Bex looks like she's going to throw up with the shock and Jen's gone to Stuart for a reassuring hug


----------



## Wookey (Jun 27, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Davina's been talking to the house from the studio since the start of this series, says it's to stop housemates being swayed by what the crowd are shouting.




Thanks snackhead for that update, I didn't know that. Makes a lot of sense.


----------



## snackhead (Jun 27, 2008)

Sylvia got 90.2 % of the vote 

http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/news/newsstory.jsp?id=4241&position=35


----------



## brianx (Jun 27, 2008)

Sylvia is beautiful. I love her.


----------



## brianx (Jun 27, 2008)

Sylvia said the word wanker with the withering comtempt of a working class royal.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 27, 2008)

brianx said:


> Sylvia is beautiful. I love her.



I agree, she came out of that pretty well. And she seemed a lot more sweet and gorgeous in the studio.


----------



## snackhead (Jun 27, 2008)

brianx said:


> Sylvia said the word wanker with the withering comtempt of a working class royal.



Man you really have been shanked by cupid haven't you?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 27, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> luke is a wanker. and i'm not joking like sylvia was.



Indeed. I'm very, very sad he turned so quickly to the dark side. *shakes head*



Stobart Stopper said:


> Dennis is a fucking piece of shite. Mohammed is a greedy git but he's been treated really badly IMO, the last few days.
> 
> And that stupid bint with her whining over the painting, get a life ffs!
> Totally blown out of all proportion attention seeking bollocks.



Yep, absolutely. All Sylvia had to say about Mo was that he eats a lot, farts and doesn't flush the toilet. OMG – let's start a hate campaign. 



Wookey said:


> Has Mario got Stuart sussed? What's he said?
> 
> Stuart is a shitbag, and he has a bad face.
> 
> ...



Yes – excellent summation. Don't overlook the lovely Kat though, her and Rachel are the angels of the house going around trying to diffuse situations with their level heads, but are almost entirely overlooked because they don't shout or get emotive.

I hope that the new housemate who replaces Dennis *spit* is a very good looking woman, who decides to mainly hang around with Kat, Rachel, Mo and Rex. I also hope that Stu and Dale fall head over heels in love with her so that little miss Princess Monet gets her nose put right out of joint.

I've never seen a more unpleasant pack of vicious hounds before. Nasty, nasty, nasty.


----------



## chriswill (Jun 27, 2008)

I thought Mikey handled it all very well, especially as he's blind.

Luke is an annoying little twatbag isn't he


----------



## Kizmet (Jun 27, 2008)

Well. That was some show. 

Dennis. Acted like a little boy. Took his punishment like a man.

Bex. Words fail me. There's nothing a man can do in the face of such vileness from a drunk woman.

Dale and Stuart. So desperately seeking Jen's approval that they turned into slathering dogs on camera. Neither of whom should ever be allowed to have sex with a real woman again.. in case they have children.

Jen. Knew exactly what she was doing... playing the boys for sympathy and attention.

Darnell. All the passion and fire of a bloke who didn't get a shag and is spoiling for a fight instead.

Rex. Has been growing in my estimation for a while now.

Mo. Also handled himself well in the face of some really horrid behaviour.

Sylvia. Proper stirrer. Has no idea what she's talking about most of the time.

Luke. Little shit.

Haven't formed an opinion of Mikey, Lisa, Mario or Kat.


----------



## chriswill (Jun 27, 2008)

Kizmet said:


> Well. That was some show.
> 
> Dennis. Acted like a little boy. Took his punishment like a man.
> 
> ...



That made me LOL.

Same thing happens in town centres up and down the country every weekend

Spot on.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 27, 2008)

Kizmet said:


> Well. That was some show.
> 
> Dennis. Acted like a little boy. Took his punishment like a man.
> 
> ...



I agree with most of that (I'd change "Bex. Words fail me. There's nothing a man can do in the face of such vileness from a drunk woman." to "Bex. Words fail me. There's nothing a person can do in the face of such vileness from a drunk person." 

Kat is lovely. She hams up the Cookie Power thing now and again, but don't we all ham up things when we know they get a good reaction? Not a black mark against her name, in any way at all. She's level headed and just wants to have fun in there and hates to see conflict. Same for Rachel.

Lisa is vile. The top half of her face never moves, and the bottom half is either plastic woman of no emotion, or "oo Mario, you're dead clever" or "yeah, I agree with the pack hounds". Mario is The Facilitator and is in equal measures a nob and highly entertaining. Mikey has been accused of misogyny: all I've seen of it was his incredibly uncomfortable 'stand-up' routine, but by all accounts he makes some pretty dodgy comments about the women in there. Not a good thing, I don't think.


----------



## Wookey (Jun 27, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Yes – excellent summation. Don't overlook the lovely Kat though, her and Rachel are the angels of the house going around trying to diffuse situations with their level heads, but are almost entirely overlooked because they don't shout or get emotive..



Agreed - I didn't like Kat when she first got out of the car, I thought the cookie thing was really contrived. I've warmed to her though, and I see she is genuinely a nice person, and I would warm to her in real life I'm sure.


----------



## Kizmet (Jun 27, 2008)

chriswill said:


> That made me LOL.
> 
> Same thing happens in town centres up and down the country every weekend
> 
> Spot on.



To my eternal shame that's probably been me on occasion.


----------



## Kizmet (Jun 27, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> I agree with most of that (I'd change "Bex. Words fail me. There's nothing a man can do in the face of such vileness from a drunk woman." to "Bex. Words fail me. There's nothing a person can do in the face of such vileness from a drunk person."
> 
> Kat is lovely. She hams up the Cookie Power thing now and again, but don't we all ham up things when we know they get a good reaction? Not a black mark against her name, in any way at all. She's level headed and just wants to have fun in there and hates to see conflict. Same for Rachel.
> 
> Lisa is vile. The top half of her face never moves, and the bottom half is either plastic woman of no emotion, or "oo Mario, you're dead clever" or "yeah, I agree with the pack hounds". Mario is The Facilitator and is in equal measures a nob and highly entertaining. Mikey has been accused of misogyny: all I've seen of it was his incredibly uncomfortable 'stand-up' routine, but by all accounts he makes some pretty dodgy comments about the women in there. Not a good thing, I don't think.



I dunno.. I think it's different when it's a drunk woman arguing with a man... there's an imbalance. But essentially you're right. It's always hard to argue with a gobshite. And she's a bit useless too.

Rachel.. how could I forget Rachel?

Oh yeah, really easily.. she's like a pot plant in the corner of the room... looking pretty and rustling gently every now and again.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 28, 2008)

Jen was so dramatic and the cause of all that shit- glad her toxic twin sylvia has gone now- cue jen playing piggy in the middle of dale and stu  *yawn*


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jun 28, 2008)

Jen really is the cause of all that, girls like her are evil and they dont even know it.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 28, 2008)

Yay, I'm glad some people are liking Mo and Rex a bit more. Even if it is just cos they look good next to such showers of shite.

Trouble is, the housemates still hate them, so it'll probably just be those two up next week against each other. 

Will they definitely be putting in a replcaement for Dennis?


----------



## Flashman (Jun 28, 2008)

Flashman said:


> A good mix. Hoping for some proper rows like that one with the blonde Scots lad and the Plastics and the hairdresser with the hat.






Last night was fun, more please.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 28, 2008)

Did they show the whole thing last night then?  Hopefully be able to see it on the website...


----------



## Sadken (Jun 28, 2008)

JOY! Dennis might be getting prosecuted for common assault!  Aaaaaaaaaaahahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Wookey (Jun 28, 2008)

Sadken said:


> JOY! Dennis might be getting prosecuted for common assault!  Aaaaaaaaaaahahahahahahahahahaha!



That wouldn't be fair, he's locked in a house with no escape, on a programme designed to wind up the inhabitants.


----------



## snackhead (Jun 28, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Did they show the whole thing last night then?  Hopefully be able to see it on the website...



Channel 4 are repeating it at 9.25 this morning, it might be on E4 later as well


----------



## Miss Potter (Jun 28, 2008)

I missed all of the action yesterday so have caught up with it thanks to this thread. Blinding job guys, I feel like I was actually in the house!

Going to catch it on C4+1


----------



## exosculate (Jun 28, 2008)

alice band said:


> I missed all of the action yesterday so have caught up with it thanks to this thread. Blinding job guys, I feel like I was actually in the house!
> 
> Going to catch it on C4+1



Whens that on, missed it too.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 28, 2008)

Wookey said:


> That wouldn't be fair, he's locked in a house with no escape, on a programme designed to wind up the inhabitants.



It's not like going on Big Brother exempts you from the law of the land though, is it?  He volunteered for it afterall and it's just his fault for being such an odious little toerag that he spat in someone's face.


----------



## ch750536 (Jun 28, 2008)

Quote of the series so far:

Twenty something female attention seeking makeup plastered child leaving person: Ow the 'ell cud they evikt her like, have you seen 'er body?

Maybe people in the real world (you know, people who clean streets, empty your bins and make the lights come on) don't vote based on sexual attraction.


----------



## STFC (Jun 28, 2008)

Sadken said:


> It's not like going on Big Brother exempts you from the law of the land though, is it?  He volunteered for it afterall and it's just his fault for being such an odious little toerag that he spat in someone's face.



Bang on there Sadken. Being a contestant on a reality show is way down on the list of mitigating circumstances.


----------



## Sabu (Jun 28, 2008)

Bo! I missed all the good stuff. 

Glad to see Deninis and Sylvia go.  Didn't like them at all.  Shit stirrers.  Talking of shit stirrers, rather than being two faced I thought Luke just wanted to be liked by everyone but it seems like Darnell and Rachel were right.

Is it me or does Dale look like a thin Ethan Suplee and does Mikey look like Hleb?


----------



## tommers (Jun 28, 2008)

ch750536 said:


> Quote of the series so far:
> 
> Twenty something female attention seeking makeup plastered child leaving person: Ow the 'ell cud they evikt her like, have you seen 'er body?
> 
> Maybe people in the real world (you know, people who clean streets, empty your bins and make the lights come on) don't vote based on sexual attraction.



yeah, I noticed that.  It shows how she views things doesn't it?


----------



## Hylife (Jun 28, 2008)

ch750536 said:


> Quote of the series so far:
> 
> Twenty something female attention seeking makeup plastered child leaving person: Ow the 'ell cud they evikt her like, have you seen 'er body?
> 
> Maybe people in the real world (you know, people who clean streets, empty your bins and make the lights come on) don't vote based on sexual attraction.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 28, 2008)

I've managed to avoid the shite fest entirely. Although I did hear that one of the evicted was boasting about membership of the peel dem crew. Which reminded me to avoid the whole sorry excuse for entertainment


----------



## Pavlik (Jun 28, 2008)

Flashman said:


> Last night was fun, more please.


you enjoyed that? 

Watching stuff like that makes me really uncomfortable.
It feels like I'm casually observing an incident of domestic violence or a pub brawl and it pisses me off that channel 4 let these fights go on so long in the name of entertainment.


----------



## Flashman (Jun 28, 2008)

Pavlik said:


> you enjoyed that?
> 
> Watching stuff like that makes me really uncomfortable.
> It feels like I'm casually observing an incident of domestic violence or a pub brawl and it pisses me off that channel 4 let these fights go on so long in the name of entertainment.





Drunken twats indulging in fail can be entertaining, yes.

 It'd be a bit boring if everyone was all "jolly hockey sticks", no?


----------



## Pavlik (Jun 28, 2008)

Flashman said:


> Drunken twats indulging in fail can be entertaining, yes.
> 
> It'd be a bit boring if everyone was all "jolly hockey sticks", no?



i've never been a fan of violence tbh


----------



## aqua (Jun 28, 2008)

just watching the show tonight - why did sylvia run behind the sofa?


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 28, 2008)

aqua said:


> just watching the show tonight - why did sylvia run behind the sofa?



Because she was so upset about Dennis going.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 28, 2008)

She is DISTRAUGHT!  

Bloody drama queens....ffs.
No one has DIED.

Go on Darnell! Make some sense!


----------



## aqua (Jun 28, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> Because she was so upset about Dennis going.


that act of patheticness had nothing to do with anyone but herself

and the sight of jen "crying" just them was text book example attention seeking bollocks


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 28, 2008)

I Want To Nuke The Pair Of Them!!!!!!


----------



## aqua (Jun 28, 2008)

I can't work there personalities out at all, sylvia or jen (I think its jen anyway) - but jen is a vile piece of work


----------



## aqua (Jun 28, 2008)

wtf is she on about?


----------



## brianx (Jun 28, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> I Want To Nuke The Pair Of Them!!!!!!



I want to take Rachael, Darnell and Kat to a safe place and throw a hand grenade in there. I'd probably warn Mo & Rex to keep their heads down but the others all deserve it.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 28, 2008)

aqua said:


> I can't work there personalities out at all, sylvia or jen (I think its jen anyway) - but jen is a vile piece of work



If only she realised that gaining attention and validation through manipulation and playing the victim is so unattractive


----------



## aqua (Jun 28, 2008)

I thought she understood what that meant I wouldn't mind so much


----------



## brianx (Jun 28, 2008)

Jen's aged a decade in the past day. Get your slap on girl.


----------



## brianx (Jun 28, 2008)

Jen's talking to the voice of doom she needs to be careful.


----------



## aqua (Jun 28, 2008)

her body language was very interesting


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 28, 2008)

Has it been mentioned yet that Stuart looks like Rupert Everett? Or is that just me?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 28, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> Has it been mentioned yet that Stuart looks like Rupert Everett? Or is that just me?



Him and dale are so not doing it for me- id rather darnell


----------



## brianx (Jun 28, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> Has it been mentioned yet that Stuart looks like Rupert Everett? Or is that just me?



Kenny Everett but never Rupert.


----------



## Pavlik (Jun 28, 2008)

dale's moobs jump up and down when he talks


----------



## Guruchelles (Jun 28, 2008)

I think we all need to club up and buy Dale a T-shirt.


----------



## snackhead (Jun 28, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> I think we all need to club up and buy Dale a T-shirt.



He's been going topless more since Stuart came in, it's all part of Operation Win Jen


----------



## snackhead (Jun 28, 2008)

Oh for fuck's sake 

switched over to live feed to see a crying Jen in the middle of some "woe is me" bollocks being comforted by Stuart. Something about her being worried that the others think she's bitchy  Can't be bothered tonight so I'm watching Glasto instead


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 28, 2008)

Same here...tis boring...


----------



## D'wards (Jun 28, 2008)

Jen is an idiot, and i suspect she will be out the moment she is up.

Darnell is the best one i think, stood up well to the personalityless twats.


----------



## zoooo (Jun 29, 2008)

I don't really like Darnell either. Mega aggressive, and gets there in a split second with no build up.
Maybe that's just his loud personality.
But he'd make me nervous if I had to live with him.


----------



## KellyDJ (Jun 29, 2008)

Get that attention seeking bint Jen OUT.

and I couldn't believe Dale in the diary room when asked if he did anything to make the situation worse - "er no"

What a nob


----------



## KellyDJ (Jun 29, 2008)

zoooo said:


> I don't really like Darnell either. Mega aggressive, and gets there in a split second with no build up.
> Maybe that's just his loud personality.
> But he'd make me nervous if I had to live with him.



I can understand why he did though.  It must be hard living in a house with a load of plastics who think it's ok to spit on somebody


----------



## zoooo (Jun 29, 2008)

Definitely.

I think he's done it a couple of times before though. But of course, jumping around and shouting isn't anything on spitting and pushing. He hasn't done that yet!


----------



## Lea (Jun 29, 2008)

Luke is turning into a real bitch. He's just stepped into Dennis' shoes.


----------



## KellyDJ (Jun 29, 2008)

He really is a right little shit


----------



## Lea (Jun 29, 2008)

Mikey is dead on about Jennifer being a major stirrer in the house and making all the guys all hot.


----------



## Pavlik (Jun 29, 2008)

All they've shown of jen tonight is her moaning constantly about people being happy.


----------



## Lea (Jun 29, 2008)

Bex has been hanging out with Jennifer too much and her character is rubbing off on her.


----------



## dodgepot (Jun 29, 2008)

yeah, i think i'm going right off bex.


----------



## foo (Jun 30, 2008)

yeh, i felt for her initially cos of the jibes from the other housemates, but think she's another lookatme dick really. the way she carried on during the spitting palava put me off. does darnell still fancy her dodge?

i reckon boredom brings out the worst in some people in that house. they just want to create shit to cope with it.


----------



## tommers (Jun 30, 2008)

foo said:


> i reckon boredom brings out the worst in some people in that house. they just want to create shit to cope with it.



that's exactly what I thought last night..  it started off by them thinking "there must be another side to that rachel" and then, within about 5 hours, that had changed into "the rachel situation".


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 30, 2008)

darnell talks aggressively but i think he talks sense. i liked him telling bex that just because rachel and kat don't slag people off, it doesn't mean they aren't being themselves, maybe 'themselves' is just nice?

and it's true i think. jen and luke seem to think that if you aren't bitching or starting arguments then you must be fake. which just shows how vile they are.

i'm starting to love everything mario and lisa do. when everyone was stressing in the morning about what was happening to Dennis, she just said 'oh the weather's nice isn't it?'. i'm sure she's a robot.

and sylvia's 'get up and fall over behind the sofa' bit made my day. it was so funny!


----------



## tommers (Jun 30, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> i'm starting to love everything mario and lisa do. when everyone was stressing in the morning about what was happening to Dennis, she just said 'oh the weather's nice isn't it?'. i'm sure she's a robot.



they're the best thing in it.  We were watching the live feed yesterday when they were doing that blind task.  Everybody was pissing about and you could tell Mario was upset.  You could see the Health and Safety ramifications going around in his head.  He mooched about for a bit, got the rules for the task, he nodded and then told everybody that the rules said they had to be serious and "somebody could slip on that pool of water."

If I didn't have a dad who I love very much then I would like Mario to be my dad.  Imagine coming home, a bit upset, and getting a hug off that man.  You'd feel so safe.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 30, 2008)

Ricky Gervais has come out in support of Mario today, saying that he reminds him of David Brent.  He has definitely provided the most (the only?) entertainment in the series so far, solely by virtue of being....I don't even have a single word to describe him...

I like Darnell, Mo and, even Rex now as well.  Had just started to warm to Bex when she suddenly decided to become Darth Vader.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 30, 2008)

Mo crying when Dennis spat in his face was heartbreaking, it's so understandable cos even though it wouldn't have hurt, it's possibly one of the most degrading things to have done to you, and for no real reason either!

aw.

and jen et al still thought he deserved it? wankstains.

i love rex, even though that fat comment he said to bex was a bit out of order really....

and i'm warming to kat now, because she actually talks sense when she's not screaming about cookies. and i liked her tentatively telling rex he might be a 'tiny bit arrogant...sometimes'


----------



## Sadken (Jun 30, 2008)

I was fucking livid with that Dennis plum.  Mo's lived through civil war in Somalia and this jumped up little pig nosed oik spits in his face on national tv after playing a large part in systematically bullying him for a couple of weeks.  If I lived with someone like Mo I'd want to hear what he had to say, if he was willing to talk about it, but this lot just want to contrive arguments about biscuits.  I swore an oath to shout "you're a pig nosed shit head" at Dennis if I ever see him in the street.  Remember I told you.

Jen fucked me right off as well; they just couldn't understand that their mate was the agressor - all they had to say about Mo was "he walked towards me whilst talking"!  The crowd were all chanting "Get Jen out" though, so that was nice.

Kat was hilarious with Rex last night, that totally won me round to her I think.  Mo to win though.


----------



## foo (Jun 30, 2008)

just caught up with some of what i missed. 

loved luke's freakout when darnell slept in the posh room. his confusion showed up his narrow closed brain  he's soon becoming my most hated - with that jen coming up the rear. she really couldn't cope with that other girl being straight with her about the whispering. 

agree electrogirl about when Mo was crying after the spitting incident.  you could see he felt so degraded and impotent. apart from eating a lot, i can't see why he's so hated by the other lot tbh. he seems a gentle good natured soul to me.

edit: i like the sweet and honest way kat dealt with bex attempting to confront her about some bollocks. and when rex exposed bex for saying what she did about kat, i was shocked but it served her right really. yeh, i quite like rex now too ken. and love his voice.....


----------



## Sadken (Jun 30, 2008)

Foo, when'd you see all this?  I don't remember it from last night...


----------



## foo (Jun 30, 2008)

see what? um. i just saw bex come up to kat when kat and rex were in the bedroom - bex was trying to confront kat for something she said (couldn't quite figure out what tho). anyway, it didn't work. especially when rex exposed bex for saying she didn't want kat to win. i presumed this was from last night?

i'll try do a linky thingy.  gotta go to the shops first. need milk!


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 30, 2008)

foo said:


> see what? um. i just saw bex come up to kat when kat and rex were in the bedroom - bex was trying to confront kat for something she said (couldn't quite figure out what tho). anyway, it didn't work. especially when rex exposed her for saying she didn't want kat to win. i presumed this was from last night?
> 
> i'll try do a linky thingy.  gotta go to the shops first. need milk!



i thinkit was darnell who exposed what bex had been saying?

rex's voice is sexiness.


----------



## foo (Jun 30, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> i thinkit was darnell who exposed what bex had been saying?
> 
> rex's voice is sexiness.




oh yeh, it was darnell in the bedroom, not rex!


----------



## tommers (Jun 30, 2008)

edit:  never mind, you already realised.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 30, 2008)

tommers said:


> Everybody was pissing about and you could tell Mario was upset.  You could see the Health and Safety ramifications going around in his head.  He mooched about for a bit, got the rules for the task, he nodded and then told everybody that the rules said they had to be serious and "somebody could slip on that pool of water."



LOL!


----------



## tommers (Jun 30, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> LOL!



the best bit was that you saw it coming for ages.  the camera was on him for about 10 mins and as soon as we saw him we both said "ooh, he doesn't look happy, he's risk assessing".

you could just see the tension in him.. half of them couldn't see and were waving sticks about and the other half were whooping like children, running around and throwing water everywhere...

it couldn't be allowed to continue.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 30, 2008)

Heh heh heh! 


Good old dependable Mario.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 30, 2008)

Have you noticed that they've also started showing shots of his face when Lisa is talking (about herself)...obviously suggesting that he finds her irritating/boring. 

They actually had him huffing and puffing the other day when she continued talking for possibly slightly longer than he would have liked her too. 


I'm not sure it's any reflection of how he'd carry on irl tbf...it's not like his own ego is terribly small  ....but at the very least he's probably constantly monitoring and analysing both his own, and her, behaviour with the viewing public in mind  and you can sense the frustration when he reckons she's talked for long enough now  about how people approach her all the time to ask if she is/has been a model etc.


----------



## Sadken (Jun 30, 2008)

They're totally stitching the bloke up by getting him to micro manage events in the house on the producer's behalf.  He's always being asked to read out the announcements etc.  No doubt the bloke is a bit of a numpty but he is definitely being stitched up.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 30, 2008)

Well yeah, but that's what Big Brother does eh?!

He's a bit of a twat if he hasn't worked that out for himself too, but he probably hasn't actually (that pesky ego getting in the way again).


----------



## Sadken (Jun 30, 2008)

I reckon it would be more or less impossible for even the coolest person alive to not look like a dick if filmed constantly for weeks on end.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 30, 2008)

i'm finding her utterly fascinating too though, so utterly devoid of emotion. is it the botox? i don't know. she seems to remain stoney faced to everything.


----------



## tommers (Jun 30, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> Well yeah, but that's what Big Brother does eh?!
> 
> He's a bit of a twat if he hasn't worked that out for himself too, but he probably hasn't actually (that pesky ego getting in the way again).



I think he loves the responsibilty.  Him and Lisa have become the mum and dad of the group pretty effortlessly.

Lisa is a robot.  Look, she's been in a film...


----------



## Mogden (Jun 30, 2008)

Oh poo

http://www.thisisderbyshire.co.uk/n...tudy-Derby/article-200348-detail/article.html


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 30, 2008)

Pavlik said:


> All they've shown of jen tonight is her moaning constantly about people being happy.



I couldn't believe that. After all that about Bex saying "I didn't say I don't want a happy house" her and Jen sit in the bathroom like a couple of slapped backsides while everyone else is having fun. Poor old Jen, watching Stu and Dale having fun with Rachel and Kat.



Lea said:


> Bex has been hanging out with Jennifer too much and her character is rubbing off on her.



Absolutely. Poor girl's got a chance to turn it around if Jen goes this week (which I pray she does).



electrogirl said:


> darnell talks aggressively but i think he talks sense. i liked him telling bex that just because rachel and kat don't slag people off, it doesn't mean they aren't being themselves, maybe 'themselves' is just nice?
> 
> and it's true i think. jen and luke seem to think that if you aren't bitching or starting arguments then you must be fake. which just shows how vile they are.
> 
> ...



All of this, yes. I was screaming at the telly, "maybe they are just nice people – they do fucking exist!!!"  They kept saying Rachel never has an opinion, then they showed plenty of Rachel's opinions later. It's just that she doesn't feel the need to be a bitch or shout or backstab to get them across. She's a classy person 



electrogirl said:


> i'm finding her utterly fascinating too though, so utterly devoid of emotion. is it the botox? i don't know. she seems to remain stoney faced to everything.



Lisa's face doesn't ever move from the top lip up. And her voice is utterly monotonous. It's fabulous 

I loved it when Mario said she'd sucked his toes often enough and everyone in the garden vommed at the same time


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 30, 2008)

My latest list:

Love:

Kat
Rachel

Like:

Mo
Darnell (I waver on this one – he's said unpleasant things before that's placed him on my meh/dislike lists, but at the moment I'm enjoying his integrity.)
Mario
Lisa

Meh:

Dale
Stu
Mikey
Rex

Hate:

Jen
Bex (I don't want to hate her, but I've got no choice.)
Luke (I'm sorry Luke, but I don't think you can come back from this now. Once the other cunts have gone and you revert to mr lol I won't forget. Oh no, I'll never forget.)

Have I forgotten someone?


----------



## Sadken (Jun 30, 2008)

Just wanna say that I was a pioneer in disliking Bex.  Luke, however, had me fooled and I won't forget that.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 30, 2008)

Jne is officially a nobjockey. She is constantly fishing for compliments from Dale and it makes me sick. 'But how will you feel if I leave? I mean, what will you do?' I think she half expected him to turn around and say 'oh my god i'd leave with you'.

She is a complete egofest. But then I hate Dale and Stu for falling for it, shows how shallow they are.

Dale is so pretty though.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 30, 2008)

luke's bitchy voice grates grates grates now.


----------



## tommers (Jun 30, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> shows how shallow they are.
> 
> Dale is so pretty though.


----------



## Looby (Jun 30, 2008)

Right BB nerds. I haven't seen this since tuesday night, I've got wednesdays recorded because I wanted to see the task and I've recorded the eviction interview.

So, I know that Dennis spat on Mo and has been kicked out and Sylvia was evicted. Is there anything else I need to know?


----------



## Sadken (Jun 30, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Is there anything else I need to know?



www.channel4.com/watchonline means you need never tape them again?


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 30, 2008)

tommers said:


>


----------



## bigbry (Jun 30, 2008)

Pavlik said:


> you enjoyed that?
> 
> Watching stuff like that makes me really uncomfortable.
> It feels like I'm casually observing an incident of domestic violence or a pub brawl and it pisses me off that channel 4 let these fights go on so long in the name of entertainment.



Don't watch it normally but we came home from a weekend away and Mrs Bigbry (who does watch it) put it on (recorded it).

Of course Channel 4 showed it - it's the tensions of diverse individuals 'forced' to live in close proximity with strangers.

As soon as it went too far (the spitting) they took action but until then it was raised voices.

What do you want ?  Mary Poppins ?


----------



## Sadken (Jun 30, 2008)

More like the moon on a stick!


----------



## Pavlik (Jun 30, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Ricky Gervais has come out in support of Mario today, saying that he reminds him of David Brent.  He has definitely provided the most (the only?) entertainment in the series so far, solely by virtue of being....I don't even have a single word to describe him...


the funniest thing about mario for me is how he talks about his fan club.
just makes me go  every time.


----------



## Pavlik (Jun 30, 2008)

bigbry said:


> Of course Channel 4 showed it - it's the tensions of diverse individuals 'forced' to live in close proximity with strangers.
> 
> As soon as it went too far (the spitting) they took action but until then it was raised voices.


i dont think they're being forced to live together in any kind of normal way though.
BB deliberately put people in who are homophobic, racist, sexist , whatever, then get them all pissed and wait for it to kick off.
I enjoy the usual run of things but I find the fights really uncomfortable viewing.


----------



## snackhead (Jun 30, 2008)

On live feed two surreal moments for the price of one. 

Mario appears to to polishing Lisa's breasts in the same detached fashion that a player cleans a bowling ball before hurling it down a lane (they've just shared a bath) and Rebecca's telling the boys that she's a size twelve. Maybe I should go to bed now..................


----------



## Fatuous Sunbeam (Jul 1, 2008)

The rumour over at the BB forum is that Jen and Rex have been nominated this week. Anyone know if it's true? I hope so because it would definitely result in curtains for Jen.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 1, 2008)

that's what the star are reporting too, although nom-cam suggests rex and bex.
bizarrely, laineyk (the reliable mole over on ds - she was even posting eviction % info during the show ) has been in a cycling smash and broken her leg, so no info from her yet this week. moral? cycling and bb don't mix! 

i'm back in hospital tomorrow i think, so no more bb for me for a while - it's a pretty good show so far. y'all have fun now...

snackhead, loving your work


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 1, 2008)

Aaww take care O&L 

We'll miss ya!


----------



## cillaB (Jul 1, 2008)

Did anyone see Lisa shaving her top lip when she was in the bath the other night with Mario?

Or maybe I imagined that?


----------



## Sadken (Jul 1, 2008)

No, that was real.  As was the weird Domination thing she was doing with Stu whilst he was blind.  

I watched Sunday's episode online and Bex and Jen are now my two most hated housemates.  Bex even more so than Jen, if anything, because she seems to be fronting this whole sudden change in personality to replicate Jen's incessant moaning.  Luke is coming up hard on those two but at the moment they are just clear of him in the hate stakes.  

I've warmed to Rex a bit, but only really because the rest of them are so terrible.  For the first time I actually "got" Kat and was feeling genuinely pissed off when that narky Bex made her cry.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 1, 2008)

cillaB said:


> Did anyone see Lisa shaving her top lip when she was in the bath the other night with Mario?
> 
> Or maybe I imagined that?



Yeah i saw that! and with no shame. brilliant. every day i love her more.

well bex's nakedness went down like a lead balloon didn't it? that was a cringefest.

she should've known it wouldn't go down a treat when even she couldn't muster much enthusiasm for the plan.

'yeah, like, i'm just going to go out there naked, cos i'm bored'

And what twats taking the mickey out of the rest of the housemates playing with the hulahoop..'ooh look at them having fun, god what losers'

yeah, let's sit in the bathroom looking and bitching instead. what a hoot.


----------



## cillaB (Jul 1, 2008)

I felt really sorry for Darnell in the diary room when he said he wanted to be someone's favourite.  Poor bloke.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 1, 2008)

cillaB said:


> I felt really sorry for Darnell in the diary room when he said he wanted to be someone's favourite.  Poor bloke.



i know, i'm starting to heart darnell.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jul 1, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> i know, i'm starting to heart darnell.



I've liked Darnell since the beginning. He speaks a lot of sense.


----------



## keithy (Jul 1, 2008)

I actually liked Mario for a second last night, inan OHMYGODYOU'RERIDICULOUS way when he was all "she's blind too. She's blind too" in his serious voice he puts on when he gets all THINK OF THE MIKEY


----------



## Sadken (Jul 1, 2008)

How the hell does any blind person get around without Mario on hand to help them?  It's like...there's so many blind people in the world and only one Mario.  It's just not fair.   CURSE YOU GOD FOR ONLY MAKING ONE MARIO!!!


----------



## keithy (Jul 1, 2008)

Sadken said:


> How the hell does any blind person get around without Mario on hand to help them?  It's like...there's so many blind people in the world and only one Mario.  It's just not fair.   CURSE YOU GOD FOR ONLY MAKING ONE MARIO!!!



OMGZ don't say that! What if god makes more marios now!! omg takje it BACK!!!!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 1, 2008)

keithy said:


> I actually liked Mario for a second last night, inan OHMYGODYOU'RERIDICULOUS way when he was all "she's blind too. She's blind too" in his serious voice he puts on when he gets all THINK OF THE MIKEY



I like Mario now myself. I understand his patronizing attitude is merely him just risk assessing the situation. He is thinking of safety first. He is facilitating.


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 1, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> .'ooh look at them having fun, god what losers'
> 
> yeah, let's sit in the bathroom looking and bitching instead. what a hoot.


they're getting quite surreal aren't they, sitting there looking like a wet weekend, moaning about other people enjoying themselves.



keithy said:


> I actually liked Mario for a second last night, inan OHMYGODYOU'RERIDICULOUS way when he was all "She's blind too"


yea, that was class


----------



## Sadken (Jul 1, 2008)

keithy said:


> OMGZ don't say that! What if god makes more marios now!! omg takje it BACK!!!!



I can't.  It's out there now and we're all just going to have to find a way of dealing with that fact whilst we await their arrival.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 1, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I like Mario now myself. I understand his patronizing attitude is merely him just risk assessing the situation. He is thinking of safety first. He is facilitating.



That guy is nothing, *NOTHING*, if not a facilitator.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 1, 2008)

Well, be it Jen or Bex, either of them will go over Rex. That bit in the bathroom was just unbelievable. Poor old Jen can't handle her men having fun with anyone but her. What is the 'fun' she wants to be having? Sitting on a sofa being fawned over by a man, then bitching to the point of argument? Wow – I wish I could get my kicks like that


----------



## keithy (Jul 1, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I like Mario now myself. I understand his patronizing attitude is merely him just risk assessing the situation. He is thinking of safety first. He is facilitating.



I can't bring myself to actually like him, it just comes in temporary flashes like. I'll just be sitting there, watching BB, minding me own business then he'll facilitate or risk assess and I'll get a flash of positivity... almost like love... or something... then I crash back down to earth and think NOB and throw chips at the telly. *



Sadken said:


> I can't.  It's out there now and we're all just going to have to find a way of dealing with that fact whilst we await their arrival.



Oh fuck. I'd best lock me blind brother away, don't want him attracting a Mario to my house!






*some of this happened in my head


----------



## Sadken (Jul 1, 2008)

Get help, Keithy.  Get help quickly.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 1, 2008)

keithy said:


> I can't bring myself to actually like him, it just comes in temporary flashes like. I'll just be sitting there, watching BB, minding me own business then he'll facilitate or risk assess and I'll get a flash of positivity... almost like love... or something... then I crash back down to earth and think NOB and throw chips at the telly. *



He just makes me more sense now.


----------



## keithy (Jul 1, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> He just makes me more sense now.



OMG DILLINGER YOU'RE BROKEN

what happened to youuu?? was it a Mario??!!?!! oh my god they're here


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 1, 2008)

keithy said:


> OMG DILLINGER YOU'RE BROKEN
> 
> what happened to youuu?? was it a Mario??!!?!! oh my god they're here



*facilitates*


----------



## Sadken (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm singing Darth Vader's theme, Keithy, think you should know that.  It fits the mood.  They're almost at your gate.   It is inevitable.


----------



## keithy (Jul 1, 2008)

please shut up now cos i'm scared

me dad's in the garden though, i reckon he could fight the Mario and give me a bit of extra time to escape


----------



## Sadken (Jul 1, 2008)

Ha!  How's your Dad gonna be able to fight a Mario off?  He's a pure slab of human facilitator!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 1, 2008)

Your dad is facilitating the garden.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 1, 2008)

I wish I could make a picture of Mario with a metal hole in his head like T1000.


----------



## keithy (Jul 1, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Ha!  How's your Dad gonna be able to fight a Mario off?  He's a pure slab of human facilitator!



super dad, innit


----------



## foo (Jul 1, 2008)

Lisarocket said:


> I've liked Darnell since the beginning. He speaks a lot of sense.



he does indeed - and i don't find him aggressive either like some people on this thread have said. 

darnell, rex, mo, kat and the other dark haired girl are the ones i like. (it might be quite indicative that i never remember her name though -  she seems nice/sweet and fair etc. but a bit bland). 

bex and jen in the bathroom moaning about everyone having fun. negativity abounds!  what like sitting around moaning about people is so much fun. it's amazing that they don't seem to realise their constant bitching and moaning isn't exactly the best way to endear the public.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 1, 2008)

foo said:


> he does indeed - and i don't find him aggressive either like some people on this thread have said.
> 
> darnell, rex, mo, kat and the *other dark haired girl *are the ones i like. (it might be quite indicative that i never remember her name though -  she seems nice/sweet and fair etc. but a bit bland).
> 
> bex and jen in the bathroom moaning about everyone having fun. negativity abounds!  what like sitting around moaning about people is so much fun. it's amazing that they don't seem to realise their constant bitching and moaning isn't exactly the best way to endear the public.



Rachel.

I like her as much as I can. I REALLY want to like her more, but she is a bit bland.

Jen is an interesting case IMO. She would be picked apart if there was a Big Brothers Big Brain. She has been sleep walking/sleep talking the past few nights, apparently. It said in the digitalspy article that she woke up this morning with no clothes on coz she took them off in her sleep or something.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 1, 2008)

jen & rex up for eviction.

can't wait to see luke and bex's reaction when jen is kicked out over rex. sweet.


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 1, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> jen & rex up for eviction.
> 
> can't wait to see luke and bex's reaction when jen is kicked out over rex. sweet.



all seems very familiar this doesnt it.
reminds me so much of the plastics v whoever the others were.

and arent the public supposed to have realised that when they kick out all the mad people they just get left with a blandfest?


----------



## foo (Jul 1, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> It said in the digitalspy article that she woke up this morning with no clothes on coz she took them off in her sleep or something.



oh she was probably just copying, or trying to out-do, bex and her diary room striptease....that was cringeworthy.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 1, 2008)

foo said:


> oh she was probably just copying, or trying to out-do, bex and her diary room striptease....that was cringeworthy.



Yeh that was REALLY cringeworthy. 

I think its more plausible she did it in her sleep because she has been sleep walking/talking, and digitalspy said she was embaressed.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 1, 2008)

Did Jen know she was up for eviction before she 'took all her clothes off by accident'?


----------



## tommers (Jul 1, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Yeh that was REALLY cringeworthy.
> 
> I think its more plausible she did it in her sleep because she has been sleep walking/talking, and digitalspy said she was embaressed.



shedding your clothes is all about shedding your inhibitions, so maybe deep down she wishes she was able to lose all  the negativity and relax and have fun like all the people she is so obviously jealous of.

quite sweet really.

[/cod psychology mode off]


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 1, 2008)

tommers said:


> shedding your clothes is all about shedding your inhibitions, so maybe deep down she wishes she was able to lose all  the negativity and relax and have fun like all the people she is so obviously jealous of.
> 
> quite sweet really.
> 
> [/cod psychology mode off]



There was a point, where she was in the bathroom with bex, and bex was bitching about the others, and I felt that maybe Jen wasn't quite into what bex was saying, and wanted to join in with the rest of them really. But now she just has to go along with what she has started.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 1, 2008)

Pavlik said:


> all seems very familiar this doesnt it.
> reminds me so much of the plastics v whoever the others were.
> 
> and arent the public supposed to have realised that when they kick out all the mad people they just get left with a blandfest?



We always root for the underdog though, no? Despite the kicking out of the cunts in recent years, we haven't been afflicted with another Cameron. We know enough to make sure the nasty bastards are kicked out, and those with enough spark but likeability are left in.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 1, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> There was a point, where she was in the bathroom with bex, and bex was bitching about the others, and I felt that maybe Jen wasn't quite into what bex was saying, and wanted to join in with the rest of them really. But now she just has to go along with what she has started.



I thought it was the other way around. When Jen said 'how is that fun?' or whatever, and Bex replied, 'well, that's the sort of thing I normally enjoy...'
and she looked out the window a bit longingly.

But I may have imagined that.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 1, 2008)

zoooo said:


> I thought it was the other way around. When Jen said 'how is that fun?' or whatever, and Bex replied, 'well, that's the sort of thing I normally enjoy...'
> and she looked out the window a bit longingly.
> 
> But I may have imagined that.



ahhh yes.

It could be a case of them both just putting themselves in that corner. Because... I dont know... it doesn't feel like they are really into some of the stuff they are saying.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah, I agree with that.

I don't watch the live stuff much, have they been slagging Rex off any less since Jen and he were stuck together for the blind task?
Did it make them bond at all?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 1, 2008)

interesting facts about housemates at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Big_Brother_2008_housemates_(UK)

For example, Lisa auditioned for pr0n video or something, and mikey is an internationally renowned deal in third reich memorabilia.


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jul 1, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> jen & rex up for eviction.
> 
> can't wait to see luke and bex's reaction when jen is kicked out over rex. sweet.


 
I hope it's Jen that goes.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 1, 2008)

I dunno if any of you have ever spent some time sitting around with a friend slagging everyone around you off, but don't discount the idea that that can be quite fun, cos it can.  Sometimes, with the right friend and the right knobheads it can be a real bonding experience.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 1, 2008)

Sadken said:


> I dunno if any of you have ever spent some time sitting around with a friend slagging everyone around you off, but don't discount the idea that that can be quite fun, cos it can.  Sometimes, with the right friend and the right knobheads it can be a real bonding experience.



I agree, but going off that bit in the bathroom yesterday, they just seemed to be going through the motions of being bitchy and exclusive.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 1, 2008)

I would really like to see Jen with no clothes on first thing in the morning.  A bit of me hates myself for that thought, but it's not my cock.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 1, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I agree, but going off that bit in the bathroom yesterday, they just seemed to be going through the motions of being bitchy and exclusive.



Yeah, they were coming off as girls' school bullies, not mates having a laugh.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh, by the way, I thought that that chucking the hula hoops over the puthe(how do you spell that bastard word?!) things looked like quite a lot of fun and i was a bit gutted I couldn't have a go.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 1, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Oh, by the way, I thought that that chucking the hula hoops over the puthe(how do you spell that bastard word?!) things looked like quite a lot of fun and i was a bit gutted I couldn't have a go.



Pouffe.

I think.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 1, 2008)

Haha, cheers.  It was never going to be "puthe" was it?


----------



## zoooo (Jul 1, 2008)

Sadken said:


> I would really like to see Jen with no clothes on first thing in the morning.  A bit of me hates myself for that thought, but it's not my cock.



Haha!
I guess as long as she doesn't actually talk (both for the crap she comes out with, and for showing her quite odd teeth) I can understand.


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 1, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> ahhh yes.
> 
> It could be a case of them both just putting themselves in that corner. Because... I dont know... it doesn't feel like they are really into some of the stuff they are saying.



yea this.
Shot themselves in the foot now eh? 
They'll have to stay pissed off and grumpy til they leave now


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 1, 2008)

I am 10 days older than Jen.

Jesus.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 1, 2008)

If Jen goes Dale will sob uncontrollably for a couple of days before shifting onto the new female housemate that clearly will be entering the house


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 1, 2008)

snackhead said:


> If Jen goes Dale will sob uncontrollably for a couple of days before shifting onto the new female housemate that clearly will be entering the house



Hopefully she will flirt with him and then go and fawn over stu, sending dale into a frenzy of testosterone in which he will explode.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 1, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Hopefully she will flirt with him and then go and fawn over stu, sending dale into a frenzy of testosterone in which he will explode.



Inspector Luke's on live feed grabbing hold of the wrong end of the stick as usual. He can't see why "the public" would vote Jen out over Rex. Bless him.


----------



## bellator (Jul 1, 2008)

I would have loved to see Jens face if they put a hottie in and they guys went totally off her.
Why did Bex do that whole taking off the clothes thing??


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 1, 2008)

bellator said:


> I would have loved to see Jens face if they put a hottie in and they guys went totally off her.
> *Why did Bex do that whole taking off the clothes thing*??



Because she was bored. I think we get to take the piss out of her weight tonight. 

Also... Luke is a little worm, isn't he.


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 1, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> Because she was bored. I think we get to take the piss out of her weight tonight.
> 
> Also... Luke is a little worm, isn't he.


i can see why people dont like him but he still makes me laugh


----------



## Lea (Jul 1, 2008)

I really do hope that Jennifer gets voted out. She's such a horrible person. She keeps going on about Kat and Rachel being like the Waltons always being nice not showing their true nature just because they are not bitching all the time like her.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh shut up luke  - they're just tits.

Not sure about the Big Brother Bukkake, though.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 1, 2008)

Eh pardon @ Guruchelles?!?!??  


Luke makes me laff too but I haven't been watching it a lot....


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 1, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> *Eh pardon @ Guruchelles?!?!??  *
> 
> Luke makes me laff too but I haven't been watching it a lot....



Bex just took her bra off and all the boys squirted suncream all over her.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 1, 2008)

Lol bloody hell. Wondered wtf I'd missed then


----------



## Sadken (Jul 1, 2008)

Funny, I don't recall Bex being this hard when Alex was around...


----------



## snackhead (Jul 1, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Funny, I don't recall Bex being this hard when Alex was around...



*points to my tagline*


----------



## Sadken (Jul 1, 2008)

I wonder if Steph ever did look up "ready"...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 1, 2008)

Is it possible to hate Jen and Bex any more at the moment? Vile people. Just watched Big Mouth, and, thankfully, the majority of the public (if we can say the audience is representative of the voting public as a whole) seem in agreement that Jen needs to go.

I really don't understand this shit about Rachel being false. You know what, even if she is holding back, perhaps that's what she does in inflammatory situations on the outside too. I know I do. 

Jen has all the self-awareness of a paving slab.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 2, 2008)

After tonight's I like Luke again. He's very funny.


----------



## foo (Jul 2, 2008)

eww, i think he's a weasel. 

i was hoping BB was going to expose Bex for pretending the crowd were shouting 'Rex is a wanker'. what is that girl going to do when/if Jen leaves? that should be interesting. she might even revert back into being a decent human being....


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 2, 2008)

it's the little moments i love about big brother, Darnell walking into the bedroom while Mario and Lisa were naked and faketanning eachother and going 'what's going on...?' and walking out again.

ace.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 2, 2008)

foo said:


> she might even revert back into being a decent human being....


----------



## dodgepot (Jul 2, 2008)

up until last week i thought rebecca was ace. now i can't stand her. especially doing that fucking annoying shrieking tantrum thing in the diary room _a la_ previous contestants nikki and chanelle. it makes me want to kill. and yeah, someone nicking the last of your tobacco is annoying and out of order, but then ripping their belt in half in retaliation? pathetic.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 2, 2008)

She just IS Vicky Pollard.  I hate that show, but she just IS.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 2, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> up until last week i thought rebecca was ace. now i can't stand her. especially doing that fucking annoying shrieking tantrum thing in the diary room _a la_ previous nikki and chanelle. it makes me want to kill. and yeah, someone nicking the last of your tobacco is annoying and out of order, but then ripping their belt in half in retaliation? pathetic.



she is a complete dickhead, and she can't string sentences together properly.

'you are the most vilest person'

good one.

i'm sure that's the second time dale has asked her to get her snatch out.


----------



## keithy (Jul 2, 2008)

I think I'm getting bored of it now, last night I couldn't really focus on it... wtf happened to bex? he is making me hate bb


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 2, 2008)

keithy said:


> I think I'm getting bored of it now, last night I couldn't really focus on it... wtf happened to bex? he is making me hate bb



she's lost it bigtime. 

even though i hate luke, his reaction to being put in jail was well funny.


----------



## dodgepot (Jul 2, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> i'm sure that's the second time dale has asked her to get her snatch out.



yeah, it is. dunno why, but i hate that word, same with "gash". although i'm very free and easy with "cunt". so make of *that* what you will 

anyway, dale's a prick.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 2, 2008)

Luke's mannerisms are funny. He's very camp, but it's totally natural, not put on as with most people.
He was hilarious in the diary room whilst checking Bex's "size 12" jeans. If you can ignore the terrible bitching, he is sometimes great comedy. I want him to stay till the end.



dodgepot said:


> yeah, it is. dunno why, but i hate that word, same with "gash". although i'm very free and easy with "cunt". so make of *that* what you will



I am exactly the same! Hate those two but am fine with 'cunt'.


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 2, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> anyway, dale's a prick.


or a 'snatch' 


what was annoying me about bex last night with all the drama was her waiting for the reaction all the time.
she should be ignored by one and all really.
even jen looks like she's wondering why she's got such a numpty in her gang sometimes.


----------



## pad (Jul 2, 2008)

I like how mario nominated mohammed for health and safety reasons.
Something along the lines of… he was messing about with water… some spilled on the floor… anyone could have slipped on it… and who had to clean it up? Lisa


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 2, 2008)

pad said:


> I like how mario nominated mohammed for health and safety reasons.
> Something along the lines of… he was messing about with water… some spilled on the floor… anyone could have slipped on it… and who had to clean it up? Lisa



that was classic super mario


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 2, 2008)

pad said:


> I like how mario nominated mohammed for health and safety reasons.
> Something along the lines of… he was messing about with water… some spilled on the floor… anyone could have slipped on it… and who had to clean it up? Lisa




oh my god i was loving that. i was waiting for the words risk or health and safety to come up.

when it finally did me and my housemates just cracked up. it was like a release.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jul 2, 2008)

pad said:


> I like how mario nominated mohammed for health and safety reasons.
> Something along the lines of… he was messing about with water… some spilled on the floor… anyone could have slipped on it… and who had to clean it up? Lisa



That was genius, especially the Lisa bit at the end.


----------



## dodgepot (Jul 2, 2008)

i liked mario nominating rex - "he's gone right down in my estimation - _and he's going to have to live with that!_"


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jul 2, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> i liked mario nominating rex - "he's gone right down in my estimation - _and he's going to have to live with that!_"



I know, he was just Disappointed Dad wasn't he?


----------



## Sadken (Jul 2, 2008)

Funniest thing Luke said last night was "there's loads of room on this chair" after Bex had got him to check that she was a size 12.  That made me laugh.  Still don't like him though.  Or her.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 2, 2008)

zoooo said:


> After tonight's I like Luke again. He's very funny.



Even cunts can be funny. 

I certainly had a good old laugh when he was in the diary room with Bex, and when he got sent to jail. He is a funny guy. But the fact remains that he is a prize cunt. 

Kat ftw


----------



## Kizmet (Jul 2, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Even cunts can be funny.
> 
> I certainly had a good old laugh when he was in the diary room with Bex, and when he got sent to jail. He is a funny guy. But the fact remains that he is a prize cunt.


 
Exactly.



> Kat ftw


 
It's too early for that kind of talk... these people are specially selected to be a bunch of wierdos.. so this early in the game people are still biding their time. Kat is a psycho.. you can tell by the way she says 'beeeeeg bruddddeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr' she whines it in a way that you know is going to make you want to kill her 9 weeks in.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 2, 2008)

Kizmet said:


> Exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> It's too early for that kind of talk... these people are specially selected to be a bunch of wierdos.. so this early in the game people are still biding their time. Kat is a psycho.. you can tell by the way she says 'beeeeeg bruddddeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr' she whines it in a way that you know is going to make you want to kill her 9 weeks in.



She can squeal at me like that any time


----------



## Sadken (Jul 2, 2008)

What, like, even 4 o'clock in the morning on the night after you moved house?


----------



## Sadken (Jul 2, 2008)

Or at the funeral of close friend?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 2, 2008)

Sadken said:


> What, like, even 4 o'clock in the morning on the night after you moved house?



Yes. 

ANY TIME.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 2, 2008)

Or duing a minute's silence for all those who gave their lives for our freedom during World War II?


----------



## Sadken (Jul 2, 2008)

Or when you're having a relaxing bath with candles and soothing mood music?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 2, 2008)

Yes.

ANY TIME.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 2, 2008)

How about in the middle of an argument with your partner?  I'd probably swing for her if she snuck up on me when I was arguing about, I dunno - salt, with my girlfriend, and screamed "Beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeg  Bruuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuudderrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr" right in my ear.  She's going down if she does that, member I told her.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## exosculate (Jul 2, 2008)

Kizmet said:


> Exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> It's too early for that kind of talk... these people are specially selected to be a bunch of wierdos.. so this early in the game people are still biding their time. Kat is a psycho.. you can tell by the way she says 'beeeeeg bruddddeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr' she whines it in a way that you know is going to make you want to kill her 9 weeks in.



She is a total fake, putting on an exaggeratedly stupid accent.


beeeeg brudher, pwease lie-ker meeeeeee, i tall seelly, u now u larve meeeeeeeee!


Get her out!


----------



## exosculate (Jul 2, 2008)

Sadken said:


>



That looks really _clockwork orange_ for some reason.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 2, 2008)

exosculate said:


> That looks really _clockwork orange_ for some reason.



It's Bex's eye. Srsly.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 2, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> It's Bex's eye. Srsly.



ooooh yeah


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 2, 2008)

Sadken said:


> How the hell does any blind person get around without Mario on hand to help them?  It's like...there's so many blind people in the world and only one Mario.  It's just not fair.   CURSE YOU GOD FOR ONLY MAKING ONE MARIO!!!



LOL! 


My favourite bit from the last couple of episodes, was Mario - in the diary room with Bex, Darnell and Luke - on how the blind task had been a great levelling experience and a lesson in empathy..and how it must have felt for Mikey to have been full-sighted and then at the age of 23 to lose your sight...how it made you think _it could happen to any of us_....and how it really made one think about the stuff we moan about...how silly and insignificant most of these things were...and how we should just crack on, without complaining about stupid, trivial stuff...and the others nodded solemnly and then there was a short, respectful pause.....


















....and then Bex said 'God, these goggles are really _uncomfortabl_e aren't they?' and Luke said 'Yeah...they're _really_ hot and sweaty....'.....


----------



## Kizmet (Jul 2, 2008)

THAT is why I love Big Bro. Someone said earlier: It's the moments that make it.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 2, 2008)

Inner ugliness finds its way out!


----------



## Sadken (Jul 2, 2008)

Hahaha, love that bottom one.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 2, 2008)

It's actually even better than I remembered...not 'uncomfortable' in fact, but _'painful'_...


It's about 4:25 in...


....classic!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 2, 2008)

((((((((((( Mario's point  )))))))))))))


----------



## zoooo (Jul 2, 2008)

Oh bloody hell.
YOU'VE MADE ME LIKE MARIO.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 2, 2008)

I genuinely don't understand the worship Jen mentality from Stu and Dale. To me, Rachel is more physically attractive, and she's nicer too. Has she got a bf on the outside?


----------



## Sadken (Jul 2, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Oh bloody hell.
> YOU'VE MADE ME LIKE MARIO.



I think if you re-read the thread, you'll find that we've all been on a journey with Mario the last few weeks...


----------



## moomoo (Jul 2, 2008)

I can't bear to watch it at all now.  They all get on my nerves!  Everyone seems to love Kat but I can't stand her. 

I love this thread though!  Between here and my teen, I don't _need_ to watch it!


----------



## Sadken (Jul 2, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> I genuinely don't understand the worship Jen mentality from Stu and Dale. To me, Rachel is more physically attractive, and she's nicer too. Has she got a bf on the outside?



Think I've said it before - Rachel has loads of the same personality traits as my girlfriend and Jen and Bex slagging her off really got on my wick cos I could imagine Miss Ken going into the house and everyone finding her really insincere when, in fact, she is just lovely.  

I hope Jen gets booed all the way back to Bastard Town.


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 2, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> It's actually even better than I remembered...not 'uncomfortable' in fact, but _'painful'_...
> 
> 
> It's about 4:25 in...
> ...




there's so many excellent comedy moments this year.
there were a few just in that clip.

luke thinking the tree was the jail had me and my boy in stitches.
Mo shouting 'watch out for the gap!' to jen when she was blind
and Mario saying 'she's blind as well' 

comedy gold


----------



## zoooo (Jul 2, 2008)

Sadken said:


> I think if you re-read the thread, you'll find that we've all been on a journey with Mario the last few weeks...




As usual, I'm five steps behind everyone else.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 2, 2008)

Pavlik said:


> there's so many excellent comedy moments this year.
> there were a few just in that clip.



They did actually do _exactly_ what he asked them to, tbf...which was to reflect, to think about it for a moment, before they started whingeing on about stuff.... 



Lisa and Mario sitting up in bed always makes me laugh too - even if they're not doing anything - they're just SO FUCKING HILARIOUS.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 2, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> I genuinely don't understand the worship Jen mentality from Stu and Dale. To me, Rachel is more physically attractive, and she's nicer too. Has she got a bf on the outside?




I agree. Yes she has got a boyfriend. 

I can understand some might find Kat annoying. What I find annoying is when some people say things like "no one talks like that in real life". Ooh, look at the crazy Asian lady, ten dorra fucky fucky 

Mr Paw knows a woman from Thailand who talks exactly like Kat, not just in accent (an obvious point, being that they share the same primary language) but in mannerisms too. Perhaps she's putting it on to not get voted out of the real world too 

She got chosen to be put in there because she's eccentric. I find it incredibly sad when that eccentricity is conflated with a foreign accent and then declared 'fake'.

/rant


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 2, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> Lisa and Mario sitting up in bed always makes me laugh too - even if they're not doing anything - they're just SO FUCKING HILARIOUS.



i know! it's brilliant! just surveying their land. looking for health and safety risks.

they're the kind of contestants that i'm scared about going into the outside world because they are so deluded, i think it will kill them.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 2, 2008)

*spits tea all over screen

You can get voted out of the real world?!!?  Holy shit, I'd better start putting on a comedy accent, pronto, cos this estuary thing is amusing no-one!


----------



## Pieface (Jul 2, 2008)

My mate and her sister started doing that one christmas after BB1 - they kept handing each other notes voting the dog out the house and then their mum.

We kept finding bits of paper with names written on them everywhere and then Bonnie disappeared 

On a plus note I'm back from a week in a field and have lots to catch up on    I loved the Mario and Lisa show ages ago.  I like it when she has dreams best     I've missed this H&S thing though - is he a lifeguard in real life or something?


----------



## Sadken (Jul 2, 2008)

Nah, he's a facilitator.  He facilitates.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 2, 2008)

PieEye said:


> On a plus note I'm back from a week in a field and have lots to catch up on    I loved the Mario and Lisa show ages ago.  I like it when she has dreams best     I've missed this H&S thing though - is he a lifeguard in real life or something?



he's a facilitator! noone really knows what that means.

he has thoughts and speeches about health and safety, instead of jerry's final thought..think Mario's FinalHealth & Safety Thought


----------



## Pieface (Jul 2, 2008)

Cool 

There is something of the lifeguard about him.  He reminds me of a cartoon character - it's really bothering me, I can't remember who the fuck it is....


----------



## snackhead (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm crying with laughter- on live feed Marios's sat at the dining table with Lisa who's dressed as a flamingo and barking directions to Mikey who's trying to navigate his way to the kitchen dressed as a blue elephant


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 2, 2008)

PieEye said:


> Cool
> 
> There is something of the lifeguard about him.  He reminds me of a cartoon character - it's really bothering me, I can't remember who the fuck it is....



oh my god i so know what you mean. is it a family guy type cartoon character? god it's going to annoy me now.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 2, 2008)

Jesus - why???


----------



## snackhead (Jul 2, 2008)

PieEye said:


> Cool
> 
> There is something of the lifeguard about him.  He reminds me of a cartoon character - it's really bothering me, I can't remember who the fuck it is....



Johnny Bravo?


----------



## Pieface (Jul 2, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> oh my god i so know what you mean. is it a family guy type cartoon character? god it's going to annoy me now.



Something like that......fuck it's doing my head in.  It's much to do with his thickened neck and rictus grin....


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 2, 2008)

PieEye said:


> Something like that......fuck it's doing my head in.  It's much to do with his thickened neck and rictus grin....



and his eyes...something to do with his big kind of bulgey eyes....


----------



## Pieface (Jul 2, 2008)

Could be Johnny Bravo......

Fuck...

Anyway   It sounds like it got a shitload more fun in the last week - spitting etc.....any shagging on the cards?  Has Stuart come out yet?


----------



## Sadken (Jul 2, 2008)

Oh shit, is that bloke in the wheelchair from (the hateful) Family Guy?


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 2, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Oh shit, is that bloke in the wheelchair from (the hateful) Family Guy?



i think it could be


----------



## snackhead (Jul 2, 2008)

Just got even funnier - Luke's told Jen she'll be fine on Friday "if the public like Rex then God knows what they're watching"


----------



## Pieface (Jul 2, 2008)

It IS!!  

He's a "super-macho paraplegic police officer"  

I could see Mario upholding all that is healthy and safe regardless of any physical limitation.  Especially after the lessons Mickey has taught him.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 2, 2008)

So many lessons...seemingly all about what a pain in the arse it is to be blind.  Never considered that before.


----------



## Madusa (Jul 2, 2008)

I love this thread - it's helping me keep up to date with it all.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 2, 2008)

What did M do with the peanut butter?   I've witnessed snotty-tissue-in-crispsgate and bollocks-in-a-cupgate already.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 2, 2008)

Madusa said:


> I love this thread - it's helping me keep up to date with it all.



If you're _really_ cool, you can watch it all on channel4.com/watchonline .  If you're _really_ cool.


----------



## Madusa (Jul 2, 2008)

Sadken said:


> If you're _really_ cool, you can watch it all on channel4.com/watchonline .  If you're _really_ cool.



Fuck that for lawks!


----------



## Pieface (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm saving it.  For when I really need to feel the cool.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 2, 2008)

PieEye said:


> What did M do with the peanut butter?   I've witnessed snotty-tissue-in-crispsgate and bollocks-in-a-cupgate already.



when you say M do you mean Mikey?

he didn't put it on his willy did he? or someone's fanny? god there's so many possibilities with mikey.


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 2, 2008)

PieEye said:


> bollocks-in-a-cupgate





i think he dribbled in the peanut butter


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 2, 2008)

Sadken said:


> *spits tea all over screen
> 
> You can get voted out of the real world?!!?  Holy shit, I'd better start putting on a comedy accent, pronto, cos this estuary thing is amusing no-one!



My point exactly.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 2, 2008)

I just read a comment a few pages back about Mikey and some peanut butter and curiosity was piqued.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 2, 2008)

Madusa said:


> Fuck that for lawks!



I got my Dad to record them to DVD and send them out to me when I lived in Japan  To be fair, that _was_ the one with Pete Burns, Dennis Rodman etc.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 2, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> My point exactly.



O, Ar nooooooe, Veeeeeeepeeeeeeee.....ar noeeeeeeee.....


----------



## Pieface (Jul 2, 2008)

Pavlik said:


> i think he dribbled in the peanut butter



that's not so good that one.  I do that.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 2, 2008)

It's cool that the only blind person they could find to go on the show is a cross dressing misogynist with hygiene issues.  I'm pretty certain they'll never have another one ever again after Mikey, the human gimmick.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 2, 2008)

Mario's had a mini task based rant just whispered to Lisa "there's carrots everywhere, they just don't care"


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 2, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Mario's had a mini task based rant just whispered to Lisa "there's carrots everywhere, they just don't care"



its brilliant isnt it.
they remind me of the two old blokes on the muppets


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 2, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Mario's had a mini task based rant just whispered to Lisa "there's carrots everywhere, they just don't care"



oh my god that made me laugh out loud. 

there are risks everywhere, even in carrots.

i'm learning so much from mario.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 2, 2008)

Mario and Lisa comedy gold continues Lisa - "What was Alex like? She wasn't happy."


----------



## Madusa (Jul 2, 2008)

Sadken said:


> I got my Dad to record them to DVD and send them out to me when I lived in Japan  To be fair, that _was_ the one with Pete Burns, Dennis Rodman etc.



God, you're cool!


----------



## Madusa (Jul 2, 2008)

what's Darnell been up to?


----------



## Pieface (Jul 2, 2008)

He's been getting _mad _props on here!


----------



## Madusa (Jul 2, 2008)

PieEye said:


> He's been getting _mad _props on here!



That's what I'm talking 'bout, yo!


----------



## snackhead (Jul 2, 2008)

Interesting....... Lisa's saying she would be gutted if Rex went, singing his praises "I couldn't make pancakes like that, I'd make a mincemeat out of them", you can have a conversation with him, hates it when people knock his success and skills etc. Mario who nominated Rex is staring straight ahead, nodding looking worried and saying "yep, yep, yep"


----------



## Pieface (Jul 2, 2008)

Madusa said:


> That's what I'm talking 'bout, yo!



For REAL!!!

I haven't seen it for a week actually mads 

But I LOVE it when he emphasises his point with a double palmed sort of pushy move at the ground and then has to jump a bit on his feet.    Darnell doesn't stand still for *nobody *


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 2, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Interesting....... Lisa's saying she would be gutted if Rex went, singing his praises "I couldn't make pancakes like that, I'd make a mincemeat out of them", you can have a conversation with him, hates it when people knock his success and skills etc. Mario who nominated Rex is staring straight ahead, nodding looking worried and saying "yep, yep, yep"



hehehe 

Have no fear Lisa, Rex will be there to cook you your pancakes 

*is hungry now*


----------



## zoooo (Jul 2, 2008)

PieEye said:


> What did M do with the peanut butter?   I've witnessed snotty-tissue-in-crispsgate and bollocks-in-a-cupgate already.



He just sat at the table shovelling it into his mouth, licking it off the knife then shoving the knife back into the jar for seconds.
For ages.

Yeah, I'd love to use the peanut butter after you, Mikey.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 2, 2008)

PieEye said:


> For REAL!!!
> 
> I haven't seen it for a week actually mads
> 
> But I LOVE it when he emphasises his point with a double palmed sort of pushy move at the ground and then has to jump a bit on his feet.    Darnell doesn't stand still for *nobody *



the jump bit is ace.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 2, 2008)

And then he sort of runs off and comes back again


----------



## Sadken (Jul 2, 2008)

Everything Darnell says sounds like a love song!


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 2, 2008)

PieEye said:


> And then he sort of runs off and comes back again



yes, a crouchy leapy run!


----------



## Pieface (Jul 2, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> yes, a crouchy leapy run!



 

It's brilliant - I want to start doing it.  Keep people guessing  - "WOAH where's Pieface going....oh no - here she is again....WOAH there she goes!  What the fuck is she doing???!"


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 2, 2008)

PieEye said:


> It's brilliant - I want to start doing it.  Keep people guessing  - "WOAH where's Pieface going....oh no - here she is again....WOAH there she goes!  What the fuck is she doing???!"



 oh god that made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Madusa (Jul 2, 2008)

PieEye said:


> For REAL!!!
> 
> I haven't seen it for a week actually mads
> 
> But I LOVE it when he emphasises his point with a double palmed sort of pushy move at the ground and then has to jump a bit on his feet.    Darnell doesn't stand still for *nobody *





PieEye said:


> And then he sort of runs off and comes back again





electrogirl said:


> yes, a crouchy leapy run!





PieEye said:


> It's brilliant - I want to start doing it.  Keep people guessing  - "WOAH where's Pieface going....oh no - here she is again....WOAH there she goes!  What the fuck is she doing???!"




I soo know what you're on about here with Darnell! I think it's one of the reasons why I like him.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 2, 2008)

He did some rapping once too.  And said it was freestyle - but a little bit of me thinks that he worked on it privately so he could impress them all and I must say I liked it.


----------



## Madusa (Jul 2, 2008)

PieEye said:


> He did some rapping once too.  And said it was freestyle - but a little bit of me thinks that he worked on it privately so he could impress them all and I must say I liked it.



Come on now, Pies, dont be naive...all freestylers work on parts of their rhymes beforehand!


----------



## Pieface (Jul 2, 2008)

*does crouchy leapy run*


----------



## snackhead (Jul 2, 2008)

Housemates told to gather on sofas.........................


----------



## snackhead (Jul 2, 2008)

Spoiler: Task result is announced 



they passed


----------



## Lea (Jul 2, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Spoiler: Task result is announced
> 
> 
> 
> they passed



What was the task? I can only watch the highlights on Ch4 so am a bit behind.


----------



## chico enrico (Jul 2, 2008)

i watched about 5 minutes of BB last night as i was wanting to watch the prog on after.

fucking hell! who is that gargoyle (_Rebecca?) _who cut up that guys belt or whatever it was?  

What a _Hog's Jaw. _

where on earth do they find all these dysfunctional, stupid, hideous people so i can be sure i never ever go there.  

eugh. they should just pump the set full of sarin.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 2, 2008)

Well hello.............  Rex changing out of his kangaroo costume, boom chicka wow wow


----------



## snackhead (Jul 2, 2008)

Lea said:


> What was the task? I can only watch the highlights on Ch4 so am a bit behind.



In pairs dressed up as animals Mario was the zookeeper. Had to do different things at random times -Jen and Bex were seals so were drenched in cold fishy water, Darnell and Rex were rabbits so they ate carrots, flamingos Lisa and Stu stood on one leg for 20 mins etc


----------



## Pieface (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm loving the dignity destruction.


----------



## Lea (Jul 2, 2008)

Thanks for that Snackhead. Was Mario enjoying his role being zookeeper and assessing the dangers and risk to fellow housemates?


----------



## Pieface (Jul 2, 2008)

"Carrots...........everywhere"


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 2, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Mario's had a mini task based rant just whispered to Lisa "there's carrots everywhere, they just don't care"



Fucking LOL!!!


----------



## zoooo (Jul 2, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Well hello.............  Rex changing out of his kangaroo costume, boom chicka wow wow



Cor.
When's that coming on youtube?...

Wait, was he wearing bright pink?
I was watching some boy getting undressed just now, but I didn't look at his face.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 2, 2008)

PieEye said:


> But I LOVE it when he emphasises his point with a double palmed sort of pushy move at the ground and then has to jump a bit on his feet.    Darnell doesn't stand still for *nobody *






Yeah!


I think that's what gets him into trouble too though, when he's got a real and perfectly valid point to make (and I think he's by far the most spot on about other peoples behaviour...and also the best at calling people on it too  ).

He just gets even more animated....(and then _even more again_ when he (totally understandably..) gets frustrated that they're just refusing to hear what he's saying and take it on and blatantly just arguing against whatever point he's making, in a ridiculous and obstinate attempt to *win* iykwim)...which _could_ look like aggression, but definitely isn't.







Wow, that was a loooooonnnnnng sentence....


----------



## snackhead (Jul 2, 2008)

Lea said:


> Thanks for that Snackhead. Was Mario enjoying his role being zookeeper and assessing the dangers and risk to fellow housemates?



Absolutely he wore a safari suit, hat, red necktie and his stern "facilitator of the year" expression.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 2, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Absolutely he wore a safari suit, hat, red necktie and his stern "facilitator of the year" expression.



<snigger>


----------



## snackhead (Jul 2, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Cor.
> When's that coming on youtube?...
> 
> Wait, was he wearing bright pink?
> I was watching some boy getting undressed just now, but I didn't look at his face.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 2, 2008)

They really are stitching him up aren't they?  Making him zookeeper.....


----------



## pk (Jul 2, 2008)

chico enrico said:


> they should just pump the set full of sarin.



That's the most informed post of the thread thus far.

Bring back the entire previous series contenders first though.

Including Jodie Marsh.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 2, 2008)

God his voice is sooooooooooo deep


----------



## zoooo (Jul 2, 2008)

Rex's?


----------



## Sadken (Jul 2, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> He just gets even more animated....(and then _even more again_ when he (totally understandably..) gets frustrated that they're just refusing to hear what he's saying and take it on and blatantly just arguing against whatever point he's making, in a ridiculous and obstinate attempt to *win* iykwim)...which _could_ look like aggression, but definitely isn't.



This is why I like Darnell, I think, because I have had the same thing my whole life.  People are mega quick to mistake animation for just plain caring about what you're talking about or simple frustration etc.  Jen when she was saying "I've seen another side to you...." a while back really fucked me off because I was thinking "holy shit, how many people think I'm a total nutter cos I fling my arms about when I talk about football?"


----------



## Pieface (Jul 2, 2008)

Yeah - you're just _emphasising _aren't you ken?  It's different.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 2, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Rex's?



yep he's lovingly explaining how to cook a steak *swoons*


----------



## Sadken (Jul 2, 2008)

I really am...I'm trapped in this tower of inpenetrable and terrifying speech patterns forever


----------



## zoooo (Jul 2, 2008)

snackhead said:


> yep he's lovingly explaining how to cook a steak *swoons*



Cor blimey.

I really wanted to be Jen in the blind task, being led around by Rex and having to listen to his sexy deep voice telling me what to do every step of the way.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 2, 2008)

What would he tell you to do zooooo?


----------



## zoooo (Jul 2, 2008)

Hee.

Something so unbelievably filthy that they would have had to switch on the bird sounds.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 2, 2008)

terrible!

I know what you mean about his voice though


----------



## snackhead (Jul 2, 2008)

Deluded fools chatter part 39607: Bex says she wouldn't be worried if it was just her up against Rex. Luke doesn't think Rex is enough of a threat in the vote


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 2, 2008)

I can't WAIT for Friday! 








Well ok, Saturday morning....


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 2, 2008)

Sadken said:


> People are mega quick to mistake animation for just plain caring about what you're talking about or simple frustration etc.



I think you've mucked that up a bit  ...but I know what you mean! 

You mean that they mistake animation for _agression_ when it's actually just 'plain caring about what you're talking about or simple frustration etc.'...yes? 



Maybe you're just not saying it right Ken!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 2, 2008)

'Ken _doesn't care_ - he's just being an animated little fucker!  '


----------



## foo (Jul 2, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> Yeah!
> 
> 
> I think that's what gets him into trouble too though, when he's got a real and perfectly valid point to make (and I think he's by far the most spot on about other peoples behaviour...and also the best at calling people on it too  ).
> ...



agree with all of that - and i don't think he's aggressive at all. 

darnell is the bollocks.  and currently my fave.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 2, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> 'Ken _doesn't care_ - he's just being an animated little fucker!  '



IT'S ALL HAPPENING AGAIN!!!

Yeah, you're right anyway


----------



## keithy (Jul 2, 2008)

mmmmmmm animated fuck


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## Pavlik (Jul 2, 2008)

that pic has an uncanny likeness to super mario


----------



## snackhead (Jul 2, 2008)

Kicking off on live feed between Bex and Rex in the ashtray. He's calm and super witty as usual, she's drunk and actually said "yeah but no but"


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 2, 2008)

LOL

at Lisa's myxamatosis story.



Also, Jen should stay in longer so she can understand the depths of humiliation. It would do her some good.


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 2, 2008)

bex; 'i feel like ive been sat on by a giant vagina'


----------



## Lea (Jul 2, 2008)

I think that Jennifer is convinced by her friends that the public like her more than Rex.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 2, 2008)

Lea said:


> I think that Jennifer is convinced by her friends that the public like her more than Rex.



Of course she does, she has no clue how sly and manipulative she comes across....


----------



## Pieface (Jul 2, 2008)

Only caught the end but Rex made me feel sad 

He's just doubled his male friend quota by meeting Mo in there


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 2, 2008)

Jen saddens the baby cheeses


----------



## Pieface (Jul 2, 2008)

It was great when Kat was reassuring Darnell that all the Vitamin A and beta carotene in the carrots would be great for his skin and eyes and he said  "so basically I'll wake up black and able to see?"


----------



## Geoffrey (Jul 2, 2008)

Capcom Vs SNK 2 YO!!


----------



## exosculate (Jul 2, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> Capcom Vs SNK 2 YO!!



How are zippy and bungle?


----------



## Geoffrey (Jul 2, 2008)

exosculate said:


> How are zippy and bungle?



I'm not sure if they play it to be honest, probably the padded thums and that.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 2, 2008)

PieEye said:


> Only caught the end but Rex made me feel sad
> 
> He's just doubled his male friend quota by meeting Mo in there



Oh I know, poor Rexy!


----------



## ymu (Jul 3, 2008)

PieEye said:


> Cool
> 
> There is something of the lifeguard about him.  He reminds me of a cartoon character - it's really bothering me, I can't remember who the fuck it is....





exosculate said:


>


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 3, 2008)

PieEye said:


> Only caught the end but Rex made me feel sad
> 
> He's just doubled his male friend quota by meeting Mo in there




A rich bloke who can cook?

I'd be his mate fo sure


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 3, 2008)

I love rex even more now. Not only is he sexy and arrogant and deep voicey, but he's got a vulnerable, lonely side.

oh rexy.

jen is unbelievable, i think she thinks dale and bex are going to crumble into despair and depression if she goes 'just try and prepare yourself for the worst'

they picked the best ones to have fishy water thrown at them.


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 3, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> jen is unbelievable, i think she thinks dale and bex are going to crumble into despair and depression if she goes 'just try and prepare yourself for the worst'
> 
> they picked the best ones to have fishy water thrown at them.



exactly. 
and i liked how she said she didnt want to humiliate herself on the telly


----------



## tommers (Jul 3, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Lisa's myxamatosis story.



Thanks for reminding me.  That was great.  "it was just a cold".


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 3, 2008)

God _how much_ was Jen moaning about that task.....  ...Jesus Christ...SHUT THE FUCK UP, you spolit little cunt! 


There was a teeny, tiny moment where it seemed to me that _even Dale_ was wondering when she was going to stop fucking moaning!!!


----------



## Pieface (Jul 3, 2008)

It has got a LOT more bitchy since last week - the house is very divided......


----------



## moomoo (Jul 3, 2008)

I thought Jen was supposed to be lovely????  What's happened to her since she went into the house?


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 3, 2008)

moomoo said:


> I thought Jen was supposed to be lovely????  What's happened to her since she went into the house?



i think it all went wrong when she said 'would you do that to a monet?'


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 3, 2008)

Mario saddened me yesterday. He's bitching loads now, mainly about Rachel, with Bex and Luke. 

There must be some very crafty editing, because BB certainly aren't showing all these atrocities that Rachel has apparently been carrying out.


----------



## tommers (Jul 3, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Mario saddened me yesterday. He's bitching loads now, mainly about Rachel, with Bex and Luke.



yeah.  We were shouting "nooooooooo!!!" at the telly when he was talking to luke.

don't give in to the dark side mario.  Assess, facilitate, look after lisa.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 3, 2008)

the best thign about the mixamatosis story was how deadpan she said it, liek there was no, 'oh ho ho how silly i was', it was literally, just a story about hwo she thought she had a rabbit disease.

and mario just looked a bit embarassed.

i love her.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 3, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> God _how much_ was Jen moaning about that task.....  ...Jesus Christ...SHUT THE FUCK UP, you spolit little cunt!
> 
> 
> There was a teeny, tiny moment where it seemed to me that _even Dale_ was wondering when she was going to stop fucking moaning!!!




yeah i thought that, i think the beauty haze is wearing off at last, the fish smell might've helped.

i think dale might start being alright if jen leaves, he's quite funny sometimes.

'i'm just caning the acronyms today aren't it?'


----------



## Pieface (Jul 3, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> the best thign about the mixamatosis story was how deadpan she said it, liek there was no, 'oh ho ho how silly i was', it was literally, just a story about hwo she thought she had a rabbit disease.
> 
> and mario just looked a bit embarassed.
> 
> i love her.



she is GENIUS.

Did you hear about her dream?  Did you? Did you?!


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 3, 2008)

PieEye said:


> she is GENIUS.
> 
> Did you hear about her dream?  Did you? Did you?!



with the beach? and the sea? and like, hearing the sound of the sea?

oh man.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 3, 2008)

oh and i also LOVED Big Brother putting on the jungle dancey music in the middle of jen's sobbing.

they hate her too.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 3, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> the best thign about the mixamatosis story was how deadpan she said it, liek there was no, 'oh ho ho how silly i was', it was literally, just a story about hwo she thought she had a rabbit disease.
> 
> and mario just looked a bit embarassed.
> 
> i love her.



She is totally _The Queen_ of Deadpan!


----------



## bellator (Jul 3, 2008)

Jen reminds me of a younger version of an actress called Ann Way, I wish I could google up a photo of her but can't find any. She was the maid in Haunted Honeymoon.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 3, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> 'i'm just caning the acronyms today aren't it?'




Dale's finest moment?

Some great gems in last night's show – Dale, Lisa's horrific suspected bunny disease that "was only a cold", priceless.

They were very keen to make sure we constantly saw shots of Jen looking like a slapped arse (even before she started crying) while everyone else was getting dead excited about doing the task.

She best start packing now I reckon.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 3, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> the best thign about the mixamatosis story was how deadpan she said it, liek there was no, 'oh ho ho how silly i was', it was literally, just a story about hwo she thought she had a rabbit disease.
> 
> and mario just looked a bit embarassed.
> 
> i love her.



I fucking loved that story.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 3, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> with the beach? and the sea? and like, hearing the sound of the sea?
> 
> oh man.



Yep   And Mario asked her what happened in her dream and she goes "nothing. I just sat and listened t'sound of t'sea.  It were really nice."

All the time just staring straight ahead - I'm starting to wonder if she can see ok...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 3, 2008)

She was in the garden in the sun, and everyone was sat around chatting and she had her sunglasses on and this expression of robotic apathy.

She is an animatronic device.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 3, 2008)

PieEye said:


> Yep   And Mario asked her what happened in her dream and she goes "nothing. I just sat and listened t'sound of t'sea.  It were really nice."
> 
> All the time just staring straight ahead - I'm starting to wonder if she can see ok...



she never blinks. ever.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 3, 2008)

I was so ridiculously impressed and pleased when Dale used the word acronym.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 3, 2008)

zoooo said:


> I was so ridiculously impressed and pleased when Dale used the word acronym.



i know! me too!

i honestly think he could be alright if he wasn't under jen's spell.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 3, 2008)

One day, when I'm really bored, I'm going to re-write the lyrics of "Regulate" by Warren G and Nate Dogg into "Facilitate" by Mario.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 3, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> i know! me too!
> 
> i honestly think he could be alright if he wasn't under jen's spell.



I think he had a bit of an overdose of testosterone for a bit.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 3, 2008)

Jen isn't bad, its all the people trying to suck up to her who are dicks, and she is just baffled by it all.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jul 3, 2008)

Good edit for Jen tonight, but what's happened to Mario He had a good week last week, but bitching about Kat won't endear him.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 3, 2008)

As lovely as Kat is, her eagerness to be positive stifles even any kind of positive criticism - IE Darnell saying that Mikey doesn't have to be congratulated on everything because he is blind. She is just too touchy and it is kind of annoying. Sorry Kat!


----------



## keithy (Jul 3, 2008)

I cunt even be arsed to turn t'telly on tonight to watch this  I'm really bored aswell, but bb seems even more boring at the moment!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 3, 2008)

keithy said:


> I cunt even be arsed to turn t'telly on tonight to watch this  I'm really bored aswell, but bb seems even more boring at the moment!



You have not missed much tbh. 

I am bored as well.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 3, 2008)

FFS!

Jen cries at the drop of a hat, but stays in the room and makes sure her little coterie look after her, promising her she's amazing and they love her, then slagging everyone else off to her.

Kat gets upset and quietly tries to leave the room and she's overreacting, she's taking it too far, she's being childish.

What utter fucking nob rot.

Why isn't it possible for someone to find the constant arguments upsetting? Every fucker goes on about everyone needing to express their opinions and not hold back, and as soon as Kat does in her own way she's demonised.

Mario can go fuck himself with his girlfriend's manky mixamatosised fucking fist.

GRRRRRRR!


----------



## keithy (Jul 3, 2008)

exactly. At the moment it just looks like the bitchy ones are bitter about the others because they obviously find it easier to be happy and don't feel the need to try so hard to impress alllll the time.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 3, 2008)

It's making me more angry than it should actually. Perhaps I need a few nights off (but I want to watch to give virtual moral support to Kat lol).

It makes sense, if she's a chilled out Buddhist, that she's going to be upset with all that fucking crap going on. Perhaps I'm being over-simplistic with that, but she's just not geared up to deal with such hostility hourly every single day.

Mario and Lisa are in the hate list now.

Love:

Kat

Like-ish/nearly meh:

Rachel
Darnell
Mo

Meh/little bit of dislike:

Rex
Stuart

Dislike a fair bit:

Mikey
Dale
Lisa


Hate with every fibre of my being:

Jen
Bex
Mario
Luke


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 3, 2008)

and after mario was bitching about kat being too sensitive, telling her that she had no need to apologise. smarmy fucking cunt 

but I do love his robot girlfriend


----------



## keithy (Jul 3, 2008)

yeh it's pretty ridiculous if they can't understand why a person would feel uncomfortable with conflict and negativity all the time. I mean, they don't know her background. It may not be because she is naive in wanting 'happy house' (like they assume), perhaps it's rooted in other things. Oh I dunno. Just not enjoying watching at the moment. Not really liking any of them which doesn't help.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 3, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> and after mario was bitching about kat being too sensitive, telling her that she had no need to apologise. smarmy fucking cunt



Absolutely. The epitome of two-faced. 

It's not just Jen who has all the self-awareness of a paving slab. 

I want to grab them and smack them around the heads then kill them in the face with stones.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 4, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Mario can go fuck himself with his girlfriend's manky mixamatosised fucking fist.
> 
> GRRRRRRR!



It was just a cold.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 4, 2008)

keithy said:


> yeh it's pretty ridiculous if they can't understand why a person would feel uncomfortable with conflict and negativity all the time. I mean, they don't know her background. It may not be because she is naive in wanting 'happy house' (like they assume), perhaps it's rooted in other things. Oh I dunno. Just not enjoying watching at the moment. Not really liking any of them which doesn't help.



she is a bit thick though - she could not see the point that Darnell was making about them all patronising Mikey for punching a fucking ball.  I expected him to start barking after that, it was ridiculous.


----------



## keithy (Jul 4, 2008)

PieEye said:


> she is a bit thick though - she could not see the point that Darnell was making about them all patronising Mikey for punching a fucking ball.  I expected him to start barking after that, it was ridiculous.



i didn't see it tonight, I'm just on about generally really. 

Wish I'd have watched it now, love/hate a bit of mikey-coddling


----------



## Pieface (Jul 4, 2008)

He got roundly applauded.  For punching a punchbag - that is attached and thus remains in the same place.  It was like applauding him finding his cock.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 4, 2008)

PieEye said:


> He got roundly applauded.  For punching a punchbag - that is attached and thus remains in the same place.  It was like applauding him finding his cock.


I hope it was harder than that. 



sorry


----------



## Miss Potter (Jul 4, 2008)

Oh no three new (female) housemates going in after tomorrow's eviction

I hate it when they put new ones in


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 4, 2008)

alice band said:


> Oh no three new (female) housemates going in after tomorrow's eviction
> 
> I hate it when they put new ones in



404


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 4, 2008)

http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/news/newsstory.jsp?id=5181&position=2 work? chop it down to .../news if not.


> A Special Announcement
> 
> Day 30 - Fri 04 Jul 2008, 00:01 AM
> 
> ...




Fucking idiocy. I hate all this throwing people in after it has started crap. Would it be three women if Jen wasn't up?


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 4, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> It makes sense, if she's a chilled out Buddhist, that she's going to be upset with all that fucking crap going on. Perhaps I'm being over-simplistic with that, but she's just not geared up to deal with such hostility hourly every single day.


I do think its a cultural thing tbh.
I spent a few months in Thailand (the land of smiles) in 1991 and it was a huge shock to come back here and witness all the aggressive behaviour that's seen as normal in the UK.
I didn't really engage with anyone in our house for the first 3 weeks because I found them so stressful and they in turn were pissed off with me for being so calm.
I actually felt embarrassed for that group on the sofas; bitching about her, telling her to pull her socks up and having zero tolerance of someone from another culture who finds their constant aggressive behaviour very upsetting.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 4, 2008)

I felt annoyed that a group of people were sat there bitching about someone being sensitive and needing to grow up, but no one challenged bex for her pathetic behaviour.


----------



## foo (Jul 4, 2008)

Pavlik said:


> I actually felt embarrassed for that group on the sofas; bitching about her, telling her to pull her socks up and having zero tolerance of someone from another culture who finds their constant aggressive behaviour very upsetting.



quite. poor kat - i think her distress was genuine. 

there are some bitter ole bastards in that house for sure..


----------



## Wookey (Jul 4, 2008)

Pavlik said:


> I do think its a cultural thing tbh.
> I spent a few months in Thailand (the land of smiles) in 1991 and it was a huge shock to come back here and witness all the aggressive behaviour that's seen as normal in the UK.
> I didn't really engage with anyone in our house for the first 3 weeks because I found them so stressful and they in turn were pissed off with me for being so calm.
> I actually felt embarrassed for that group on the sofas; bitching about her, telling her to pull her socks up and having zero tolerance of someone from another culture who finds their constant aggressive behaviour very upsetting.



I thought exactly the same thing, shouting and nastiness tend not to go down well in Thailand, and it can be a great shock to hear filthy British mouths going at one another. I also thought it was ironic that they should all gang up on her emotions, when ganging up and being nasty was what she was emoting over. Catch 22.

Poor lass.


----------



## Juice Terry (Jul 4, 2008)

She's well annoying though, definitely do my head in if I had to put up with her bursting into tears all the time.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 4, 2008)

So as far as we know, the women going in tonight are 1) May Shaladi (Lynx ad "babe" - ahem), 2) the company executive (an aussie and a spitting image of Angelina Jolie - so they say), and 3) the 40-year old theatre director.

I'm sure there'll be further details throughout the day...


----------



## exosculate (Jul 4, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> So as far as we know, the women going in tonight are 1) May Shaladi (Lynx ad "babe" - ahem), 2) the company executive (an aussie and a spitting image of Angelina Jolie - so they say), and 3) the 40-year old theatre director.
> 
> I'm sure there'll be further details throughout the day...



Oh yes, sounds promising!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 4, 2008)

Sorry, it's an "executive pa" rather than "company executive". Lol.
Never met a pa girl who wasn't an executive, but there you go...


----------



## Pieface (Jul 4, 2008)

Are they just throwing loads of fitties at it now?    How dull.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 4, 2008)

PieEye said:


> Are they just throwing loads of fitties at it now?    How dull.



yeah i'd almost be quite excited if jen was still in there cos she would go mental, but she's probably going so, whatevs.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 4, 2008)

PieEye said:


> Are they just throwing loads of fitties at it now?    How dull.



Its for cat fights - so not dull!


----------



## exosculate (Jul 4, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> yeah i'd almost be quite excited if jen was still in there cos she would go mental, but she's probably going so, whatevs.



That would be a pity.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 4, 2008)

exosculate said:


> Its for cat fights - so not dull!



true....

But cat fights can be a bit stressful.  I want some funny people - clever, funny, weird people.

Actually those people sound quite cool, ergo they would not be on BB would they?


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 4, 2008)

PieEye said:


> true....
> 
> But cat fights can be a bit stressful.  I want some funny people - clever, funny, weird people.
> 
> Actually those people sound quite cool, ergo they would not be on BB would they?



yeah i don't get why catfights by default have to be interesting. when they were all fighting last night i got really bored cos it was all shouty and loud and i didn't understand what they were arguing about.

i prefer the little comedy moments generally.

oh and i know we've said it before, but why does Mikey have to shout in the diary room? seriously. why? it makes me really angry.


----------



## foo (Jul 4, 2008)

PieEye said:


> But cat fights can be a bit stressful.  I want some funny people - clever, funny, weird people.
> 
> ?




i agree. i want eccentric nutjobs  'catfights' are entertaining in a   kind of way but can get really wearisome and frustrating. watching peoples' odd behaviour, funny ways and strange mannerisms is much better imo. 

i'm beginning to see what you lot mean about lisa (mario's g/f?). i didn't take much notice of her before - she's amazing!


----------



## Pieface (Jul 4, 2008)

I like her.  She was doing weights in the garden the other day and Dale was the weight.  She a strong, sensual woman


----------



## Kizmet (Jul 4, 2008)

She's that, for sure. She is, nevertheless, an idiot.


----------



## Gmart (Jul 4, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> I felt annoyed that a group of people were sat there bitching about someone being sensitive and needing to grow up, but no one challenged bex for her pathetic behaviour.





foo said:


> quite. poor kat - i think her distress was genuine.
> 
> there are some bitter ole bastards in that house for sure..



It's viscous in there at the moment...

Seems like the house has divided between two parties:

The Whingers, who just sit around bitching and then get confused when others choose not to associate with them

and

The Hippies who understand that you just have to be nice and others will respond in kind. A sort of "if you haven't got anything nice to say, don't say anything at all" attitude.

Sure the whingers will complain about how annoying the hippies are, but I know who I'd rather surround myself with. I can't bear people who just sit around and whinge. Just makes things worse and those kind of people end up doing viscous things as Dennis proved earlier on. 

The default position for the hippies is to just relax and not get too stressed about things. To accept.

BTW Mario and Lisa are whingers as they showed yest. I wish they had bunged a few decent couples in there, would be much more interesting...

See the surprise if Jen really does go, as most people predict...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 4, 2008)

God, I'm a hippie whinger – I think I'd have a breakdown in there!


----------



## tommers (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm really disappointed in Mario.  And he will have to live with that.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 4, 2008)

tommers said:


> I'm really disappointed in Mario.  And he will have to live with that.



HAHAHAHA. Actually lolling at that


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 4, 2008)

PieEye said:
			
		

> I like her. She was doing weights in the garden the other day and Dale was the weight. She a strong, sensual woman



^^^

They constantly show random clips of Lisa - shot from behind, knelt in front of some bloke (Mario/Stu), with her arms moving slowly up and down....and the men, with a slightly strained look on their face.....very predictable, but it cracks me up! 




But yeah - Mario and Lisa were being twats last night - totally managing to blame Kat for getting everybody else upset when she gets upset as a reaction at the latest row.....completely failing to make the connection that it's the behaviour of the people arguing to begin with that's at fault! 

I mean, I can see that it'd be a touch irritating having someone who reacts so strongly to other peoples arguments, but only cos it'd be irritating ON TOP of the fucking arguments - so I certainly wouldn't take someone to task for it!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 4, 2008)

We need to smuggle Kat, and maybe a few choice others, into a secret safe room then fire bomb the rest of the house.

I'm being moved to violence, it's so unlike me.

*yeah right – sharpens stabby knife*


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 4, 2008)

tommers said:


> I'm really disappointed in Mario.  And he will have to live with that.



Heh heh heh!!!


----------



## Pieface (Jul 4, 2008)

She's easier to take to task than Bex.  I would not like to have to many Taboos and lemonade and start disagreeing with that girl.


----------



## foo (Jul 4, 2008)

oh. trust me to start liking Lisa, just as she becomes one of the nasties. i must've missed that bit.


----------



## tommers (Jul 4, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> We need to smuggle Kat, and maybe a few choice others, into a secret safe room then fire bomb the rest of the house.
> 
> I'm being moved to violence, it's so unlike me.
> 
> *yeah right – sharpens stabby knife*



hmmm... who to save?  kat, rachel, darnell (deffo)...maybe rex and mo... I'd save lisa and mario, but only cos lisa would be upset if Mario died in a massive conflagration and was reduced to ashes.

I don't want lisa upset.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 4, 2008)

it is a BIT annoying that Kat boos her eyes out whenever someone raises their voices, but to be fair, liek she said, she did just leave the room to boo in private so they should've just left her to it.

Lisa is so, like, _upright_ as well. Like in the garden last night they were all just sitting around casually and she was sitting, back straight, head up, as if she was sunbathing, but there was no sun! it's like she's always sitting in a throne.

and the two of them sitting upright in bed together will never fail to make me smile.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 4, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> We need to smuggle Kat, and maybe a few choice others, into a secret safe room then fire bomb the rest of the house.
> 
> I'm being moved to violence, it's so unlike me.
> 
> *yeah right – sharpens stabby knife*



me neither, but i actually said last night

'i kind of want rebecca, to well, _die_'


----------



## zoooo (Jul 4, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> oh and i know we've said it before, but why does Mikey have to shout in the diary room? seriously. why? it makes me really angry.



As soon as I see Mikey sit down in the diary room I mute the TV now, as a matter of course. Can't stand it.

Tell me if he ever says anything interesting in there, as I'll have missed it...

(I won't hold my breath.)


----------



## Pieface (Jul 4, 2008)

foo said:


> oh. trust me to start liking Lisa, just as she becomes one of the nasties. i must've missed that bit.



she didn't do much tbh - just told Kat to stop wibbling every time there was friction and wasn't all two faced when Kat came to apologise about it.  Unlike Mario 

As always, behind every strong, successful man, there is an even stronger woman and I believe that much of Mario's astonishing success as a human being is down to the powerhouse that is Lisa


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 4, 2008)

zoooo said:


> As soon as I see Mikey sit down in the diary room I mute the TV now, as a matter of course. Can't stand it.
> 
> Tell me if he ever says anything interesting in there, as I'll have missed it...
> 
> (I won't hold my breath.)



he doesn't. in the rudyard kipling task last night he started making the story up cos he forgot the words and he turned into a really filthy spanking story with some weird random mention of bisexuals.

it was quite curious.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 4, 2008)

I must say though, that I was extremely disappointed not to have had Mario's fantastic carrot quote included in the show. I was very much looking forwards to seeing that.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 4, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> I must say though, that I was extremely disappointed not to have had Mario's fantastic carrot quote included in the show. I was very much looking forwards to seeing that.




oh me too!


----------



## zoooo (Jul 4, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> he doesn't. in the rudyard kipling task last night he started making the story up cos he forgot the words and he turned into a really filthy spanking story with some weird random mention of bisexuals.
> 
> it was quite curious.



I was sat there, hovering over the unmute!
But I just couldn't risk it.

Nice to know what he was rambling on about though.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 4, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> oh me too!



But did you hear him giving serious advice on the twatting task?   "Follow through" "twist at the hips" etc and Dale and Rex were actually bouncing - _a bit like kangaroos might _- and getting all hyped up before twatting the thingy.  I love boys and their testosterone.

Stuart looked a bit scared of the punchbag in the garden.  He's a girl.


----------



## Madusa (Jul 4, 2008)

foo said:


> i agree. i want eccentric nutjobs  'catfights' are entertaining in a   kind of way but can get really wearisome and frustrating. watching peoples' odd behaviour, funny ways and strange mannerisms is much better imo.
> 
> i'm beginning to see what you lot mean about lisa (mario's g/f?). i didn't take much notice of her before - she's amazing!





PieEye said:


> I like her.  She was doing weights in the garden the other day and Dale was the weight.  She a strong, sensual woman



See! I told you lot earlier to give her a chance! 

Oh, I wish I could still watch it out here!


----------



## Pieface (Jul 4, 2008)

Sorry mads


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 4, 2008)

i think i've said it before, but i honestly don't want mario and lisa to ever leave the house. i don't want their bubble to be crushed. i want them to be permanant participants in all future big brother series, keeping a watchful faciliating eye over future housemates.


----------



## tommers (Jul 4, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> i think i've said it before, but i honestly don't want mario and lisa to ever leave the house. i don't want their bubble to be crushed. i want them to be permanant participants in all future big brother series, keeping a watchful faciliating eye over future housemates.



if one of them gets evicted I think the other one will press their face up against one of the mirrors and look really sad while mewling and pawing at the glass like a little puppy.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 4, 2008)

I think Lisa would just carry on as normal actually, picking up Dale and doing squat thrusts.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 4, 2008)

PieEye said:


> I think Lisa would just carry on as normal actually, picking up Dale and doing squat thrusts.



yeah man. lisa is an amotional void, in an endearingly weird way.

she'd soldier on.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 4, 2008)

I think Lisa probably only had a go at Kat because Mario was being so vociferous about it all. You're right, she wasn't two-faced about it like him.

Mario can be allowed to stay ONLY if his role is specifically defined as Facilitator. He should not be allowed to make any comments like those last night – he should be H&S and management overseer, and nothing else.

Lisa can stay, because I do find her amusing.

I'll defend Kat to the death


----------



## Pieface (Jul 4, 2008)

I'd find her a bit tiresome I'm afraid.  I'd like to say otherwise but it's just not true.  Perhaps if we made a no shrieking rule we'd get on ok.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 4, 2008)

PieEye said:


> I'd find her a bit tiresome I'm afraid.  I'd like to say otherwise but it's just not true.  Perhaps if we made a no shrieking rule we'd get on ok.



Same.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 4, 2008)

foo said:


> i agree. i want eccentric nutjobs  'catfights' are entertaining in a   kind of way but can get really wearisome and frustrating. watching peoples' odd behaviour, funny ways and strange mannerisms is much better imo.
> 
> i'm beginning to see what you lot mean about lisa (mario's g/f?). i didn't take much notice of her before - she's amazing!



i've only ever foun dthe cat fights good when they are caused by the disharmony of nutjobs not being in tune with each other.. thinks back to the destestable alex he of the camp ness rather than she of the gangsta gangsta or the odd ball taximo welf lookie like trannie lad who said you have't seen the last of me when he was evicted (which of course we most certainly had...)


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 4, 2008)

PieEye said:


> I'd find her a bit tiresome I'm afraid.  I'd like to say otherwise but it's just not true.  Perhaps if we made a no shrieking rule we'd get on ok.



it's a tocuh one diemnsional sterotype tbh...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 4, 2008)

*taps screen*

Come on, I know you're all watching...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm getting really, *really* pissed off with the bitching about Kat now.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 4, 2008)

I am emphasizing with Rex now.

He is a twat, but he acknowledges that he is a twat, and knows he is probably a much worse twat if he let it go.

I am feeling that.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 4, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I am emphasizing with Rex now.
> 
> He is a twat, but he acknowledges that he is a twat, and knows he is probably a much worse twat if he let it go.
> 
> I am feeling that.



Quoted for posterity.

*Emphasizing* with him are we? 

I agree, btw. But I'm empathising with him.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 4, 2008)

Yeh empathizing.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 4, 2008)

voting lines are closed *calls taxi for Jen*


----------



## snackhead (Jul 4, 2008)

Jen's out! Thank you Lord


----------



## snackhead (Jul 4, 2008)

she scored a massive fail on her promise not to let anyone who she didn't like hug her


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm reading, snackhead. ((snackhead))


----------



## snackhead (Jul 4, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> I'm reading, snackhead. ((snackhead))



it's ok I'm used to being by myself, it's all I really know


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 4, 2008)

I am here as well.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 4, 2008)

89.7% voted for Jen. Not bad, but not good enough. Bex stole a lot of her thunder in the final week.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 4, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> 89.7% voted for Jen. Not bad, but not good enough. Bex stole a lot of her thunder in the final week.



I hope Davina tells her the percentage, she didn't mention it to Sylvia last week


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 4, 2008)

snackhead said:


> it's ok I'm used to being by myself, it's all I really know



I'm here, I'm here. Do you want to be my friend?


----------



## Pieface (Jul 4, 2008)

Kat was really sweet this episode - I like her when she's just chatting normally - she was being lovely to Rex.  I think BB is going to send Rex on *a journey* of self awareness - he doesn't seem to like himself much does he?  He looked a bit lost.  I felt all sorry for him.

Mario's an ASSWIPE.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 4, 2008)

PieEye said:


> Kat was really sweet this episode - I like her when she's just chatting normally - she was being lovely to Rex.  I think BB is going to send Rex on *a journey* of self awareness -* he doesn't seem to like himself much does he?  He looked a bit lost.  I felt all sorry for him.*
> 
> Mario's an ASSWIPE.



When he was talking about him being a twat, I know exactly what he was talking about. I can be a twat, and probably much more of a twat if I didn't rein myself in. He is kind of growing on me, not in a liking way, but in an understanding kind of way.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 4, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> I'm here, I'm here. Do you want to be my friend?



Thanks Guruchelles but I'm collecting loner points - just read the small print on the agreement and it seems accepting your thoughtful offer is against terms and conditions - I'd lose the lot


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 4, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Thanks Guruchelles but I'm collecting loner points - just read the small print on the agreement and it seems accepting your thoughtful offer is against terms and conditions - I'd lose the lot



Ah ha! You passed my cunning test.




















(I just want a friend )

eta: re. Big Brother - Glad Jen's out. Feel a bit sorry for Rex. I would have thought Bex might have learnt to contain her tits by now.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 4, 2008)

I never get why the non nominated housemates dress up for evictions*. It's like they don't know they're always being watched, Rachel's even straightened her hair


----------



## snackhead (Jul 4, 2008)

Must be a nice feeling for Rex and Mo to know that they've both survived the vote


----------



## snackhead (Jul 4, 2008)

Live feed update -Rex pacing round in circles but looking pleased, Jen's just remembered she's got a kid and deadpanned "I can see my baby now." then smiled, sounded excited and said "oh I'm gonna see Davina!" Dale's loving meaningful looks are missing the target.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 4, 2008)

Wow that's some booing!


----------



## snackhead (Jul 4, 2008)

*puts kettle on*


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 4, 2008)

She seemed alright in the interview


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 4, 2008)

There is no way a walking penis like Dale is going to hold out for Jen with new available women in the house.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 4, 2008)

we're about to find out


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 4, 2008)

Those men are so fucking obvious.

They all just looked like this -


----------



## snackhead (Jul 4, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> There is no way a walking penis like Dale is going to hold out for Jen with new available women in the house.



his mouth's hanging open


----------



## snackhead (Jul 4, 2008)

The model won't last long


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 4, 2008)

snackhead said:


> his mouth's hanging open



Innit.

And Jen is just not THAT special.



I reckon it will be 2 days before she is utterly forgotten.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 4, 2008)

Dale looked like a dog being shown a card trick.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 4, 2008)

Is this last one a female Mario?


----------



## snackhead (Jul 4, 2008)

Fuckin' ell


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 4, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Dale looked like a dog being shown a card trick.



Innit.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 4, 2008)

countdown to Rex pissing himself with laughter......................


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 4, 2008)

The studs ALWAYS skulk at the back when people are going in.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 4, 2008)

Looks like Mo and Rex are heading out back for a fag already


----------



## snackhead (Jul 4, 2008)

On live feed the house has a distinct air of "Jen who?" about it


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 4, 2008)

snackhead said:


> On live feed the house has a distinct air of "Jen who?" about it



I am watching BBBM but I know what you are saying. She will be instantly forgotten.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 4, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I am watching BBBM but I know what you are saying. She will be instantly forgotten.



Bet she's pissed that her exit's been overshadowed by the new housemates


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 4, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Bet she's pissed that her exit's been overshadowed by the new housemates



Diddums.

I hope the new 3 inject a bit of fresh energy into the house. It's terribly stale in there at the moment.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 4, 2008)

On live feed Dale's dealing with his loss by making jokes about finger fucking,  Kat's snapped him back into moody mourning mode by asking if he was missing "your friend"


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 4, 2008)

snackhead said:


> On live feed Dale's dealing with his loss by making jokes about finger fucking,  Kat's snapped him back into moody mourning mode by asking if he was missing "your friend"



He is a classy bloke.

They just showed Jen Dales entry video, complete with the quote "if there is any pussy in there I am going to nail it".

You should have seen the look on her face.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 4, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> He is a classy bloke.
> 
> They just showed Jen Dales entry video, complete with the quote "if there is any pussy in there I am going to nail it".
> 
> You should have seen the look on her face.



 Thanks for the heads up I'll record it on E4+1. Weird how Dale cried when Sylvia left but nothing for Jen. Rex telling Aussie girl about his restaurants, she's looking well impressed.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 5, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Thanks for the heads up I'll record it on E4+1. Weird how Dale cried when Sylvia left but nothing for Jen. Rex telling Aussie girl about his restaurants, she's looking well impressed.



I dont think there was chemistry between Jen and Stuart. At least not sexual, anyway. Dale just thought that coz he was so full of testosterone.

I bet there are $$$ signs in aussie girls eyes.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 5, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I dont think there was chemistry between Jen and Stuart. At least not sexual, anyway. Dale just thought that coz he was so full of testosterone.
> 
> I bet there are $$$ signs in aussie girls eyes.



Oh dear she's got the answer she didn't want to the question "so who's single?" Rex now telling her how gorgeous his girlfriend is


----------



## snackhead (Jul 5, 2008)

Jesus Christ Luke bitching away like a err..... bitch to Belinda - on Alex "she took her depression out on the lot of us" Kat "she's playing a game...there's another side to her, a bad side"

Cringe alert   Belinda to Darnell "wow you're a black man in a white man's skin, how fabulous!.....so what's it like in your world?" surprisingly she's still standing


----------



## Pieface (Jul 5, 2008)

Oh lord.  

At least he won't have to feel guilty  about thinking she's a plank.  Bless him though, "why do I have to hate the blind guy?"


----------



## foo (Jul 5, 2008)

i missed the new housemates but have seen Jen's interview.

she remained totally clueless as to what a moany, negative ole bag she was in there. it was quite remarkable to watch!


----------



## Gmart (Jul 5, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> God, I'm a hippie whinger – I think I'd have a breakdown in there!



I think the two terms are pretty much mutually exclusive unless you're fooling yourself!!

Hippies tend to believe in the people around them spouting love at any opportunity, thus Kat.

Meanwhile whingers tend to bitch at any opportunity, thus Luke.

Hopefully with the departure of the wicked witch of the whingers, Jen, they will start being nicer. I doubt it tho...

I loved it in the interview with Jen when Davina told her straight up that the hippies WEREN'T whinging behind their backs like they were!!

Whingers ALWAYS think that the hippies have a "dark side" 

In other words they believe that "they must be like us, coz _everyone _is like me"


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 5, 2008)

LUKE OUT NOW



What a fucking little bitch. I am starting to feel the hate. Fucking little bastard cunt. When he does come out and comes back to Wigan I am going to hunt him down and elbow drop him.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 5, 2008)

Fucking little fucking shitehawk cunt.

I am going to kill you. KILL YOU.



(legal disclaimer - not literally)


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 5, 2008)

jeezz you are well tetchy this weekend


----------



## Lea (Jul 5, 2008)

Luke is a bit jealous maybe of Rex who is talking to the new girls.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 5, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> jeezz you are well tetchy this weekend



innit.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 5, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> innit.





go and spank your monkey for a bit, you'll be sorted after


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 5, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> LUKE OUT NOW
> 
> 
> 
> What a fucking little bitch. I am starting to feel the hate. Fucking little bastard cunt. When he does come out and comes back to Wigan I am going to hunt him down and elbow drop him.



i'll bet he does a selb reception or opening doodah at the pire we could push him into the cannal i'd even go back to wigan to do it or take him to beech hill and tape his mouth shut with the words scally written on his back...


----------



## Sadken (Jul 5, 2008)

What happened tonight?


----------



## bellator (Jul 6, 2008)

I really hate Luke too/but then think he's funny


----------



## Gmart (Jul 6, 2008)

Now that the public have told Mario and Luke who they felt was more at fault over 'picturegate' I wonder if they'll stop getting on Rex's back, or whether they will conveniently forget.

They are both poison btw. Luke has the advantage of genuine comic timing, and a career in dodgy gameshows awaits, however he seems to forget that his persistent bitching is not going unnoticed outside the house.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 6, 2008)

*Revelation!*

So it turns out, that....THE MULTI-MILLION POUND BUSINESS THAT MARIO 'RAN'...WHERE HE FACILLITATED, NEGOTIATED AND RISK ASSESSED....FOR 'HIS' HUNDREDS/THOUSANDS OF EMPLOYEES...WAS.....


























............THE POST OFFICE!   




Ah that man is class! 



22 years he did '_22 years_...'



Luke just asked if he knew a lot of postmen then....and Mario said, cool as you like 'Yeah I've rubbed shoulders with...probably 10,000 in Liverpool alone....._and their families_...'



LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL ROFL LOFL!!!!!


----------



## Gmart (Jul 6, 2008)

Mario and Lisa are the biggest whingers of the lot; with Mario going on as if he's at work, and with Lisa remarking how 'tolerant' he is. It won't be long until they're gone. They would've gone by now if they hadn't had the sense to stay under the radar.

A second couple would be interesting, not that it'll happen!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 6, 2008)

Gmarthews said:


> Now that the public have told Mario and Luke who they felt was more at fault over 'picturegate' I wonder if they'll stop getting on Rex's back, or whether they will conveniently forget.
> 
> They are both poison btw. Luke has the advantage of genuine comic timing, and a career in dodgy gameshows awaits, however he seems to forget that his persistent bitching is not going unnoticed outside the house.



on the flip side I'm not sure it's so much bitching as being particularlly wigan; there's a term called Wigan logic which is only really understandable if you send time with people from their; they are unlike people from anywhere else in the country tbh...


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 6, 2008)

I've missed all this week mostly. Thanks for kinda keeping me updated guys 
Prob. check the newbies out tomorrow. Out again tonight.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 6, 2008)

latest task just announced - they have to split into 3 groups and fight their way out of giant paper bags.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 6, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> So it turns out, that....THE MULTI-MILLION POUND BUSINESS THAT MARIO 'RAN'...WHERE HE FACILLITATED, NEGOTIATED AND RISK ASSESSED....FOR 'HIS' HUNDREDS/THOUSANDS OF EMPLOYEES...WAS.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that was fantastic wasn't it?   

the live feed went down for over an hour at about 2.15am today, there didn't seem to be any aggro happening so maybe it was a technical hitch, but I'm going to have to try and find out anyway 

maybe lisa's batteries needed changing.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 6, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> maybe lisa's batteries needed changing.



LOL!  


Yeah Mario was like Clint Eastwood, sitting there in his shades, reeling off the impressive story of his career....all with a casual 'water off a ducks back' attitude, that you'd never expect from a man with hundreds and thousands of friends, colleagues and fans (and their families).  


I worked in the Post Office too...but I was on the counters and I was only there for two years  .....maybe I could claim to be, like, a _junior facilitator_?


----------



## foo (Jul 6, 2008)

^ mario the postie and lisa's battery

so what's occuring then? 

anything exciting happen last night?? 

x


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 6, 2008)

Oooooooooooooooh and apparently  ........Dale........<drum roll>
























..........has a girlfriend!!!!!!!!!!!!    LOL!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 6, 2008)

I'm going to find the postie clip for you foo, cos it's far, far better than I could ever describe.....  ...hang on....


----------



## foo (Jul 6, 2008)

oh thanks sheo!  i am totally sold on Mario's mentalism. 

are any of the new people 'characters'? you know, interesting.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 6, 2008)

It's about 5:10 on....


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 6, 2008)

belinda belinda belinda is the most "interesting" of them all.

aussie girl is going to annoy the fuck out of me by tea time I reckon. dunno why, she's just annoying


----------



## foo (Jul 6, 2008)

i saw one of them looked just like Jen and Rachel. small, slim, long dark hair....what's all that about then 

Belinda's the jungleist int she?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 6, 2008)

Mario '22 years, _a senior man_...'

Luke 'so what happened?'

Mario <slight intake of breath> 'wellll, I can't really discuss the bigger picture.....'



It's the fucking post office, not the Mafia. 









So I'll assume he got sacked then! 

Sacked for being a great, big fucking knob!


----------



## foo (Jul 6, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> It's about 5:10 on....



ok i'l wait.  thanks luv!

got mikey singing oasis at the moment....


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 6, 2008)

You don't have to wait you twat  you just move the little slider along till it gets to 5 minutes 10, see? 















Jesus Christ, someone DO something, will ya?


----------



## foo (Jul 6, 2008)

oh sheo - it was worth the wait 'i can't really discuss the bigger picture' 

even 'i've got a lot of postman friends down london' creased me up 

i'm LOL-ling like a bastard  

'my uncle's son' Luke....erm...your cousin possibly?


----------



## Looby (Jul 6, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> aussie girl is going to annoy the fuck out of me by tea time I reckon. dunno why, she's just annoying



Yeah, she's very annoying. I can't remember what she said last night but I instantly disliked her afterwards.

Mario really didn't like being called a z lister, lol.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 6, 2008)

no he didn't did he?


----------



## snackhead (Jul 6, 2008)

snackhead said:


> latest task just announced - they have to split into 3 groups and fight their way out of giant paper bags.



Watching it now and it's surprisingly funny


----------



## lemontop (Jul 6, 2008)

Lisa's been stuck in her bag for ages!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 6, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> LUKE OUT NOW
> 
> 
> 
> What a fucking little bitch. I am starting to feel the hate. Fucking little bastard cunt. When he does come out and comes back to Wigan I am going to hunt him down and elbow drop him.





Dillinger4 said:


> Fucking little fucking shitehawk cunt.
> 
> I am going to kill you. KILL YOU.
> 
> ...



Finally, you see the light 



bellator said:


> I really hate Luke too/but then think he's funny



I've said it before: even cunts can be funny.



GarfieldLeChat said:


> on the flip side I'm not sure it's so much bitching as being particularlly wigan; there's a term called Wigan logic which is only really understandable if you send time with people from their; they are unlike people from anywhere else in the country tbh...



((((dilinger4)))))



lemontop said:


> Lisa's been stuck in her bag for ages!



She probably powers down when she hasn't got access to the sun.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jul 6, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> She probably powers down when she hasn't got access to the sun.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 6, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> the live feed went down for over an hour at about 2.15am today, there didn't seem to be any aggro happening so maybe it was a technical hitch, but I'm going to have to try and find out anyway



housemates were evacuated for a bit


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 6, 2008)

thank you! any idea why?


----------



## lemontop (Jul 6, 2008)

On the live feed at the moment Lisa is giving Belinda health advice. She has just told her that alcohol is good because it earths your spirit and gets rid of negative energy. She then told her 'pork pies do the same'.


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 6, 2008)

lemontop said:


> On the live feed at the moment Lisa is giving Belinda health advice. She has just told her that alcohol is good because it earths your spirit and gets rid of negative energy. She then told her 'pork pies do the same'.


she clearly knows her stuff


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 6, 2008)

lemontop said:


> On the live feed at the moment Lisa is giving Belinda health advice. She has just told her that alcohol is good because it earths your spirit and gets rid of negative energy. She then told her 'pork pies do the same'.



That's brilliant


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 6, 2008)

lemontop said:


> On the live feed at the moment Lisa is giving Belinda health advice. She has just told her that alcohol is good because it earths your spirit and gets rid of negative energy. She then told her 'pork pies do the same'.



LOL!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 6, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> on the flip side I'm not sure it's so much bitching as being particularlly wigan; there's a term called Wigan logic which is only really understandable if you send time with people from their; they are unlike people from anywhere else in the country tbh...



Being Wiganese allows me to confirm this as undeniable fact.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 6, 2008)

lemontop said:


> On the live feed at the moment Lisa is giving Belinda health advice. She has just told her that alcohol is good because it earths your spirit and gets rid of negative energy. She then told her 'pork pies do the same'.



*speechless*


----------



## exosculate (Jul 6, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> It's about 5:10 on....



That is too funny, his shoulders must be worn out with all that rubbing!


----------



## chriswill (Jul 6, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Being Wiganese allows me to confirm this as undeniable fact.



Fucking crazy the lot of them.

Paul Daniels son opened a fancy dress shop there.......Fact


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jul 6, 2008)

That conversation between Mario and Luke about the posties was so funny.  And I agree with others, Luke is coming across as a right nasty little shit.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 6, 2008)

Watching Mario and Luke in the bathroom t'other night was really weird. Luke was making up loads of shit about the newbies, saying "she probably does this" "Rex is probably doing that", all pure comedic supposition. But the way it usually works is he sits there making shit up, and then everyone starts believing it and they get really pissed off about it, saying stuff like "did you know the other night fucking Rex was doing x, y, z" 

Cuntstain.


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jul 6, 2008)

True, and Mario's bitching is being shown a lot now.  Don't know if he bitched before but I can't remember BB showing it.


----------



## Sabu (Jul 6, 2008)

ScallyWag II said:


> That conversation between Mario and Luke about the posties was so funny.



That's the Mario I like to see.  Not the nasty bitching Mario. 

I think Darnell is great.  Darnell FTW!


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 6, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Being Wiganese allows me to confirm this as undeniable fact.



like i said take the little arse to the valley at the back of beech hill and let him sit in the rusty bikes or bury him next to the slag heap


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 6, 2008)

Sabu said:


> That's the Mario I like to see.  Not the nasty bitching Mario.



Yeah - the bitchy Mario is well boring and predictable and could be done by anyone - the startlingly embarrassing, shamelessly egotistical, _health and safety_  risk assessing *freak* Mario however, is in a fucking league of his own  ....and quite gripping to watch (through horrified, weaved fingers).


----------



## lemontop (Jul 6, 2008)

Did Mario just say he was Robbie Coltrane's body double?


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 6, 2008)

Something like that. And now he's boasting about embarrassing Rex in front of Maysoon. Twat.


----------



## moomoo (Jul 6, 2008)

"Be careful with the scissors - they are very sharp, razor sharp"

Lol! 









Yeah, I've been sucked in.....


----------



## Lea (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh dear, effervescent Belinda Belinda Belinda is already getting on some of the old housemates nerves.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 6, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> thank you! any idea why?



It was a hoax bomb scare


----------



## lemontop (Jul 7, 2008)

Lisa was on fire with her one liners last night. When they were trying (very unsucessfully) to lift Kat using that one finger, mind over matter thing she came out with 'I lifted a car once..... and a piano)


----------



## Pieface (Jul 7, 2008)

Sounds like Lisa is really coming into her own...

Did they REALLY have to fight their way out of paper bags or was that a joke?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 7, 2008)

Lisa COMPLETELY LIED about Belinda saying to her and Mario that they wouldn't win it though!  

All Belinda actually said was that she would LIKE Darnell to win it, adding that she didn't mean that to sound as though she didn't like Mario and Lisa too... 


But yeah the whole psychic energy chair lifting thing was hilarious - especially with Rex, hardly able to contain his laughter, watching on - and especially when they failed three times to lift Kat even half a cm off the floor....LOL


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm now muting Luke in the diary room as well as Mikey.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 7, 2008)

luke is a little fucker, and I look forward to the day that he gets pulled up on it.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 7, 2008)

He's got a very world weary, superior manner when he bitches - it's actually quite funny - but I've never seen anyone arselick so much in my life.  The way he was with Jen on friday's show was weird!!


----------



## keithy (Jul 7, 2008)

i'm just really not surprised that no women want him.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 7, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> luke is a little fucker, and I look forward to the day that he gets pulled up on it.



It's all gearing up to be a bit Nasty Nick with him, isn't it?  There are definitely some people clued up to what he's doing though.


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 7, 2008)

Sadken said:


> It's all gearing up to be a bit Nasty Nick with him, isn't it?  There are definitely some people clued up to what he's doing though.



Luke is living proof that getting pissed and wasted, swearing and shagging are all blatantly good for you.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 7, 2008)

The board wobble killed my post 

I said something about hoping Lisa doesn't get dragged down by Mario into the bitchiness (after the lies about Belindax3). 

Then something about liking Darnell more (reckon he'll be a fave for winner now), and thinking Rex and Stu are good'uns, both candid about their insecurities etc.

Oh, and plenty of hatred about Luke and Mario.


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 7, 2008)

luke, mario, lisa and bex on the live feed bitching non stop about the new housemates and being extremly paranoid about anyone who might be 'playing games' 
Imagine that, people playing games and having a gameplan on a gameshow? 
Whatever next?


----------



## Pieface (Jul 7, 2008)

Apparently Darnell doesn't think he's well liked enough to last in the house and Mario has had a pop at Lisa for not chatting more and being a drudge in the kitchen!!

I got all this from the actual BB site.  The *top stories* they have on there make me a bit embarrassed I watch this show  _Mario tells off Lisa!  Darnell worries not liked!  Bex puts fake tan on Luke and draws moustache on sleeping Dale!_


----------



## exosculate (Jul 7, 2008)

Pavlik said:


> luke, mario, lisa and bex on the live feed bitching non stop about the new housemates and being extremly paranoid about anyone who might be 'playing games'
> Imagine that, people playing games and having a gameplan on a gameshow?
> Whatever next?



You cant have a meaningful game plan, when the public decide, and can as such see the nastiness in people like the squeaky Wiganite.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 7, 2008)

I like yellow man the most and the Jude Law type one. I don't like any of the women, haven't seen enough of the new ones to comment mind. Kat appears to be the better one - but i find her really false!

At the moment, has to be yellow man ftw.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 7, 2008)

yellow man? jude law?! am I watching the same programme?


----------



## Lea (Jul 7, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> yellow man? jude law?! am I watching the same programme?



I'm intrigued now. Who is the yellow man and who is the Jude Law type?


----------



## Felina (Jul 7, 2008)

lemontop said:


> Lisa was on fire with her one liners last night. When they were trying (very unsucessfully) to lift Kat using that one finger, mind over matter thing she came out with 'I lifted a car once..... and a piano)



And when she pulled her hands out at the wrong time she said 'I just felt, with the energy... it was the right time'!


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 7, 2008)

Lea said:


> I'm intrigued now. Who is the yellow man and who is the Jude Law type?



yellowman = darnell
and im guessing 
jude law = stuart


----------



## Pieface (Jul 7, 2008)

does anyone else find it really disconcerting when he makes that expression where he sticks his tongue into his bottom lip and kind of pulls the "spakker" face you used to do at school?

I do.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 7, 2008)

PieEye said:


> does anyone else find it really disconcerting when he makes that expression where he sticks his tongue into his bottom lip and kind of pulls the "spakker" face you used to do at school?
> 
> I do.




Who?

God, I do that face now, even though I know I shouldn't.

I'm a really, really bad fucking person. (I mean it.)


----------



## Sadken (Jul 7, 2008)

exosculate said:


> I like yellow man the most and the Jude Law type one. I don't like any of the women, haven't seen enough of the new ones to comment mind. Kat appears to be the better one - but i find her really false!
> 
> At the moment, has to be yellow man ftw.



Yellow man the reggae singer?  What the fuck happened this last weekend?


----------



## Sadken (Jul 7, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Who?
> 
> God, I do that face now, even though I know I shouldn't.
> 
> I'm a really, really bad fucking person. (I mean it.)



You're not, VP, don't even think it!  You just really, really hate mentally handicapped people.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 7, 2008)

Sadken said:


> You're not, VP, don't even think it!  You just really, really hate mentally handicapped people.




You know what, after my last post I went to the "are we animals" thread, then was describing the style of max's posts to Mr Paw, and, despite everything, and despite knowing better, did that face. 

I'm a horrible person.

Honestly, it's one of my only flaws, and I promise to try harder not to do it in future. I need to develop a phrase I can say in its place, that gives me the same feeling I get from doing that face. Nobhead and cuntstain just aren't doing it for me anymore. 

I'm such a hypocrite.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 7, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> You know what, after my last post I went to the "are we animals" thread, then was describing the style of max's posts to Mr Paw, and, despite everything, and despite knowing better, did that face.
> 
> I'm a horrible person.
> 
> ...



How about you just say "you fucking idiot" instead?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 7, 2008)

Sadken said:


> How about you just say "you fucking idiot" instead?



It doesn't quite convey the same message.

I'm working on an alternative.


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 7, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> It doesn't quite convey the same message.
> 
> I'm working on an alternative.



'spazz' was a classic insult in school playgrounds in the 70's. 
took me a good few years of reprogramming myself to stop saying it.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 7, 2008)

Pavlik said:


> 'spazz' was a classic insult in school playgrounds in the 70's.
> took me a good few years of reprogramming myself to stop saying it.



It was in our school too. I never really said it though. Kids know it's wrong, but haven't really developed the necessary faculties to fully understand why. 

I guess 'that face' needs de-programming from my psyche. 

Mr Paw just suggested replacing it with 'd'oh!'. 

*tries not to do 'that face' at Mr Paw*


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 7, 2008)

exosculate said:


> You cant have a meaningful game plan, when the public decide, and can as such see the nastiness in people like the squeaky Wiganite.



it's not nastyness persay it's just how people from wigan are... 

well in so far as his attitude, the not drinking smoking or drugs is almost entirely alien to the place


----------



## Lea (Jul 7, 2008)

Pavlik said:


> 'spazz' was a classic insult in school playgrounds in the 70's.
> took me a good few years of reprogramming myself to stop saying it.



We used to say "Joey" whilst doing that rather ugly face. I think that Joey was  a famous disabled person in the 70s.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 7, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Who?
> 
> God, I do that face now, even though I know I shouldn't.
> 
> I'm a really, really bad fucking person. (I mean it.)



Stuart - it's a tic of his though -he's not intending to do the spakker face but accidentally is   He did it ALL the way through his intro video - it's so lame


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 7, 2008)

PieEye said:


> Stuart - it's a tic of his though -he's not intending to do the spakker face but accidentally is   He did it ALL the way through his intro video - it's so lame



Poor guy 

I like Stu these days. He's redeemed himself in my eyes. 

So far, him, Darnell and Kat in the final 3 fo sho.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 7, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> You know what, after my last post I went to the "are we animals" thread, then was describing the style of max's posts to Mr Paw, and, despite everything, and despite knowing better, did that face.
> 
> I'm a horrible person.
> 
> ...



the phrase you need and it has to be bellowed is...

You absolute fucking cock.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 7, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> the phrase you need and it has to be bellowed is...
> 
> You absolute fucking cock.



I think I've overused such phrases – they no longer create the same feeling of superiority in me. 

Perhaps I need to go back to basics and strip all nastiness from my vocab and merely call such people "you silly goose". Eventually, after a while, I'll be able to use phrases like "fucking wanktwat" with the vehemence they deserve and it'll feel like learning them afresh


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 7, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> I think I've overused such phrases – they no longer create the same feeling of superiority in me.
> 
> Perhaps I need to go back to basics and strip all nastiness from my vocab and merely call such people "you silly goose". Eventually, after a while, I'll be able to use phrases like "fucking wanktwat" with the vehemence they deserve and it'll feel like learning them afresh



how about you deserve aids?  too harsh?


----------



## Sadken (Jul 7, 2008)

Lea said:


> We used to say "Joey" whilst doing that rather ugly face. I think that Joey was  a famous disabled person in the 70s.



Joey Deacon Heacon Fleacon was his full name, of "where's my shoes?" Blue Peter infamy.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 7, 2008)

That would bring a hushed silence to most fights I think.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 7, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> how about you deserve aids?  too harsh?



I'm not sure that's the right phrase to assuage my guilt, tbh.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 7, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'm not sure that's the right phrase to assuage my guilt, tbh.



i would give you aids but you don't deserve it?  has a charity aspect that maybe you're going for...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 7, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> i would give you aids but you don't deserve it?  has a charity aspect that maybe you're going for...



I see what you're getting at, but, alas, it still grates on my middle class liberal guilt complex.

We need something that's all-inclusive and embracing. 

A Benetton insult, if you will.


----------



## ch750536 (Jul 7, 2008)

Darnell on Rex to Stuart & Dale:
Theres a big difference between being a wanker and doing bad stuff, I mean, Rex aint a nice guy but he does no wrong, there are a lot of nicer people who do a lot worse things than he does but they get away with it because they are popular.

Class.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 7, 2008)

ch750536 said:


> Darnell on Rex to Stuart & Dale:
> Theres a big difference between being a wanker and doing bad stuff, I mean, Rex aint a nice guy but he does no wrong, there are a lot of nicer people who do a lot worse things than he does but they get away with it because they are popular.
> 
> Class.



I thought this was spot on last night. That Darnell, he's clued up innit.

A few of them are getting wise to things now. Listening to Rex in the ashtray talking about Luke was good too.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 7, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> I thought this was spot on last night. That Darnell, he's clued up innit.
> 
> A few of them are getting wise to things now. Listening to Rex in the ashtray talking about Luke was good too.



I feel as though there are a few smarter more perceptive ones in this BB than in other series. In Darnell and Rex, at least.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 7, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Poor guy
> 
> I like Stu these days. He's redeemed himself in my eyes.
> 
> So far, him, Darnell and Kat in the final 3 fo sho.



Not _I'm so horny big brother_ - she's a wrongun.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 7, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I feel as though there are a few smarter more perceptive ones in this BB than in other series. In Darnell and Rex, at least.



Can only be good.....


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm just so disappointed in Mario and Lisa. I'm hugely disappointed in Luke, but I've grown used to it now. Mario and Lisa though, I keep hoping each night they'll see the error of their ways, but it seems they won't. Mario, at least, has taken to his role as agreer with Luke and prize bitch like a little over-tanned duck to water.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 7, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'm just so disappointed in Mario and Lisa. I'm hugely disappointed in Luke, but I've grown used to it now. Mario and Lisa though, I keep hoping each night they'll see the error of their ways, but it seems they won't. Mario, at least, has taken to his role as agreer with Luke and prize bitch like a little over-tanned duck to water.



Dont even talk to me about Luke, that fucking little bastard shitehawk fuckcunt.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 7, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Dont even talk to me about Luke, that fucking little bastard shitehawk fuckcunt.



I totally agree, Dillinger4.

See what I did there Dillinger4? I said your name. In an attempt, Dillinger4, to make you like me and think I am somehow more trustworthy.

I can see what he's doing


----------



## tommers (Jul 7, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'm just so disappointed in Mario and Lisa. I'm hugely disappointed in Luke, but I've grown used to it now. Mario and Lisa though, I keep hoping each night they'll see the error of their ways, but it seems they won't. Mario, at least, has taken to his role as agreer with Luke and prize bitch like a little over-tanned duck to water.




I know.  I feel like my heart has been torn from my chest and lies, still pathetically beating, on the floor.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 7, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Dont even talk to me about Luke, that fucking little bastard shitehawk fuckcunt.



He loves his ma though.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 7, 2008)

exosculate said:


> He loves his ma though.



So did Hitler


----------



## exosculate (Jul 7, 2008)

tommers said:


> I know.  I feel like my heart has been torn from my chest and lies, still pathetically beating, on the floor.



Surely you're over beating your egg there?


----------



## exosculate (Jul 7, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> So did Hitler



Could be a reincarnation of Adolf, is Wigganman a veggie?


----------



## exosculate (Jul 7, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Dont even talk to me about Luke, that fucking little bastard shitehawk fuckcunt.



I know, and your football teams shite too. Where does it end!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 7, 2008)

exosculate said:


> Could be a reincarnation of Adolf, is Wigganman a veggie?



No, but is a non drinking non smoking catholic.



He said his mum is a nurse as well. I reckon I am about 1 step removed from him.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 7, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> He said his mum is a nurse as well. I reckon I am about 1 step removed from him.



I thought everyone was only one step removed from each other in Wigan!

Runs,


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 7, 2008)

exosculate said:


> I thought everyone was only one step removed from each other in Wigan!
> 
> Runs,



heh



There is a street near me that is, as far as I can tell, inhabited by one whole extended family.


----------



## tommers (Jul 7, 2008)

exosculate said:


> Surely you're over beating your egg there?



I don't know what that means. 

I may have been exaggerating a little though.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 7, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> heh
> 
> 
> 
> There is a street near me that is, as far as I can tell, inhabited by one whole extended family.



Be honest then, is Luke your cousin?


Its OK you're amongst friends, let that anger out!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 7, 2008)

LOL at the paper bag task.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 7, 2008)

exosculate said:


> Be honest then, is Luke your cousin?
> 
> 
> Its OK you're amongst friends, let that anger out!



I am saying nothing.


----------



## aqua (Jul 7, 2008)

this is my fave task ever


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 7, 2008)

aqua said:


> this is my fave task ever



It looks harder than you would think


----------



## Lea (Jul 7, 2008)

Some of them cheated namely Belinda and Kat by stepping on the bag.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 7, 2008)

That was a true rocky moment for Lisa

ADRIANNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 7, 2008)

I quite like Sara and Maysoon.


----------



## Lea (Jul 7, 2008)

I loved the smile on Mikey's face as Sara snuggled up to him.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 7, 2008)

Lea said:


> I loved the smile on Mikey's face as Sara snuggled up to him.



My smile wouldn't be any different.


----------



## Looby (Jul 7, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> That was a true rocky moment for Lisa
> 
> ADRIANNNNNNNNNN



10 minutes for Lisa to get out of her bag. I was watching Mario and the disappointment on his face.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 7, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> 10 minutes for Lisa to get out of her bag. I was watching Mario and the disappointment on his face.



She once lifted a bus and carried it for 3 entire circles of its bus route, you know.


----------



## Looby (Jul 7, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> She once lifted a bus and carried it for 3 entire circles of its bus route, you know.



Lol. 

Belinda is getting on my tits, she really has to go. I can't deal with all that sobbing.


----------



## aqua (Jul 7, 2008)

what the fuck were mario and luke on about in the diary room?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 7, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Lol.
> 
> Belinda is getting on my tits, she really has to go. I can't deal with all that sobbing.



Yeh I dont like her since she made that whole speech about only wearing black and white because she is showing racial solidarity.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 7, 2008)

aqua said:


> what the fuck were mario and luke on about in the diary room?



Muff, apparently. It wasn't very pleasant. 

Or wise, to whisper RIGHT IN FRONT OF THE MAIN CAMERA OF THE HOUSE.


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jul 7, 2008)

Was that Mario and Luke bit on tonight?  I missed it  

Dale has a potential future in the BB group, he sounded quite realistic with Kat in the bathroom tbf

I liked the bag task, Lisa's batteries must have run out


----------



## zoooo (Jul 7, 2008)

Poor Rex and his silver shoes!

Why must Aussie girl be such a bitch.


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 7, 2008)

me and the lad had a good laugh when luke came out of the bathroom with his orange head.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 7, 2008)

I missed tonight's episode. Tell me what happened, specifically all instances of Luke and Mario bitching, and whether I need to defend Kat any more?


----------



## moomoo (Jul 7, 2008)

I've missed a lot of this - could someone please explain why Rex is so disliked? 

I saw the aussie girl bitching about him in the ashtray - I've never seen anyone turn from someone beautiful to someone ugly so quickly.    What's her name?


----------



## zoooo (Jul 7, 2008)

It was actually very funny today, Luke's pants and Dale's whiskers being the high points.

Both also involving Bex, which shows that if she wasn't such a twat, she'd actually be worth keeping in the house. For japes and things.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 7, 2008)

moomoo said:


> I've missed a lot of this - could someone please explain why Rex is so disliked?
> 
> I saw the aussie girl bitching about him in the ashtray - I've never seen anyone turn from someone beautiful to someone ugly so quickly.    What's her name?




Oh noes. What was she doing?


----------



## moomoo (Jul 7, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Oh noes. What was she doing?



She was being all nice to his face and as soon as he went away she said something horrid to the other girl about him, then when he came back with some shoes he wanted to show her she was all lovely to him again.  I don't like her.


----------



## foo (Jul 8, 2008)

ch750536 said:


> Darnell on Rex to Stuart & Dale:
> Theres a big difference between being a wanker and doing bad stuff, I mean, Rex aint a nice guy but he does no wrong, there are a lot of nicer people who do a lot worse things than he does but they get away with it because they are popular.
> 
> Class.



Darnell's the dude  i rated his honesty and bluntness as soon as i started watching this lot. i liked watching him, Kat and Dale messing around in the bathroom last night. I think he's got a sweet kindness to him too. 

that austrailian girl with Rex in the smoking bit was odd. she kept giggling like an idiot while he was just explaining what he wore to enter the house. was she trying to flirt or something?  she came across as a dick imo.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 8, 2008)

does sara the australian girl have a mental age of 7? 

I liked darnell, kat and dale in the bathroom too - more of the fun stuff please!


----------



## Gmart (Jul 8, 2008)

moomoo said:


> She was being all nice to his face and as soon as he went away she said something horrid to the other girl about him, then when he came back with some shoes he wanted to show her she was all lovely to him again.  I don't like her.



I must admit I am coming to the same conclusion. She is pretty, and so blokes will tend to be nice to her, but by being all friendly to Rex's face and then going on about how she doesn't give a damn about his shoes... 

It's just duplicitous and although she might get away with it in the 'real' world, how on earth can she expect to get away with it in there!!??


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 8, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Poor Rex and his silver shoes!
> 
> Why must Aussie girl be such a bitch.



oh my god rex was so cute! running off to get his shoes to show her.

she is a dick 'oh my god, why is he telling me this?'

er because you asked you fucking douchebag.

i LOVED mario's face while Lisa was in the paper bag, such disappointment.

and also LOVED mario and luke whispering about Dale and muff while he was about a metre away. STEALTH.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 8, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> does sara the australian girl have a mental age of 7?
> 
> I liked darnell, kat and dale in the bathroom too - more of the fun stuff please!



That australian girl was acting like she was high. it was weird.

and yes to the fun stuff! i love the comedy stuff so much more than all the bitchy bitchiness.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 8, 2008)

Sara is very, very pretty front on but looks a bit like Gargamel from the side.


----------



## tommers (Jul 8, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Sara is very, very pretty front on but looks a bit like Gargamel from the side.



her nose is weird.  I think she's going to give rachel a poisoned apple at some point.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 8, 2008)

i think they're being really strict about the nominations discussions this year aren't they? or maybe the contestants are just being naughty more than normal.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 8, 2008)

Aussie said "I don't really care about the shoes" but it didn't seem that bitchy to me, just two lasses chatting. Rex has done far worse in the house particularly regarding Beccs' weight.

Yellowman ftw.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 8, 2008)

Flashman said:


> Aussie said "I don't really care about the shoes" but it didn't seem that bitchy to me, just two lasses chatting.



No nor me - I think it was the hair that started her off.
The news that he has it cut every two weeks to keep it in that peculiar style would probably have started a bit of inappropriate giggling in me too, tbh.   

They're all getting om much better now though aren't they? 

PML at Lisa in the bag and Mario's face too.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 8, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> No nor me - I think it was the hair that started her off.
> The news that he has it cut every two weeks to keep it in that peculiar style would probably have started a bit of inappropriate giggling in me too, tbh.
> 
> They're all getting om much better now though aren't they?
> ...



I'm not vain (I don't think) but I have stupid hair.  I mean, really, really stupid hair.  It goes curly and fuzzy and it's a fucking nightmare.  If I wanna grow it anything beyond a number 4, it's got to be nurtured pretty carefully to stop it turning into a frizzy curl explosion like Sideshow Bob and, as a result, needs cutting quite a bit.  Straight haired people know nothing of this pain which really has less to do with vanity than ensuring that you aren't cast out of society for being a shit haired prick.  The pain of having that type of hair is etched all over Rex's face, you just need to know how to look for it...


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 8, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Sara is very, very pretty front on but looks a bit like Gargamel from the side.


 
yes


----------



## dodgepot (Jul 8, 2008)

i don't watch big brother anymore. craig to win!


----------



## snackhead (Jul 8, 2008)

word on the streets (actually it's the heatworld website) these two might be up for the chop this week.



Spoiler: this might not be true



Mario and Rebecca http://www.heatworld.com/Article/6345/Mario+/What+do+you+make+of+this+week’s+nomination+rumours


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 8, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> i don't watch big brother anymore. craig to win!



ugh that one who tried to rape anthony?


----------



## snackhead (Jul 8, 2008)

this week's shopping task - learn Irish dancing zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Flashman (Jul 8, 2008)

It's the other Craig.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 8, 2008)

snackhead said:


> this week's shopping task - learn Irish dancing zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz



I hate traditional Irish music so very, very much.


----------



## keithy (Jul 8, 2008)

snackhead said:


> word on the streets (actually it's the heatworld website) these two might be up for the chop this week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oooo that would be good, wonder which one luke would think was 'definately not going'


----------



## snackhead (Jul 8, 2008)

Sadken said:


> I hate traditional Irish music so very, very much.



Sadken I'm really disappointed in you, despite your extensive knowledge of hip hop you've clearly overlooked Biggie's "Ten craic commandments" Without trad Irish music he would've been nothing


----------



## Sadken (Jul 8, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Sadken I'm really disappointed in you, despite your extensive knowledge of hip hop you've clearly overlooked Biggie's "Ten craic commandments" Without trad Irish music he would've been nothing



That's pretty good


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 8, 2008)

Sadken said:


> I'm not vain (I don't think) but I have stupid hair.  I mean, really, really stupid hair.  It goes curly and fuzzy and it's a fucking nightmare.  If I wanna grow it anything beyond a number 4, it's got to be nurtured pretty carefully to stop it turning into a frizzy curl explosion like Sideshow Bob and, as a result, needs cutting quite a bit.  Straight haired people know nothing of this pain which really has less to do with vanity than ensuring that you aren't cast out of society for being a shit haired prick.  The pain of having that type of hair is etched all over Rex's face, you just need to know how to look for it...



I've seen your pics - you might have stupid hair, but you don't have a stupid hair STYLE..like Rex does.


'Just my usual cone head please.'


<snigger>


----------



## keithy (Jul 8, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> I've seen your pics - you might have stupid hair, but you don't have a stupid hair STYLE..like Rex does.
> 
> 
> 'Just my usual cone head please.'
> ...



I've been trying to figure out for ages whether it's the haircut or he actually has a deformed head


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jul 8, 2008)

keithy said:


> I've been trying to figure out for ages whether it's the haircut or he actually has a deformed head



Deformed head we reckon.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 8, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> I've seen your pics - you might have stupid hair, but you don't have a stupid hair STYLE..like Rex does.
> 
> 
> 'Just my usual cone head please.'
> ...



Those are all modern pics though....hold on, I'm gonna take the plunge and share my secret shame on the ugly mug thread.

Incidentally, I used to have a very similar haircut to the one Rex has now before deciding on just shaving it off every week for the rest of my life in an effort to blend in with normal society.

You lot are a bunch of bastards for raking up all these old feelings


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 8, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Those are all modern pics though....hold on, I'm gonna take the plunge and share my secret shame on the ugly mug thread.
> 
> Incidentally, I used to have a very similar haircut to the one Rex has now before deciding on just shaving it off every week for the rest of my life in an effort to blend in with normal society.
> 
> You lot are a bunch of bastards for raking up all these old feelings



Cool! 

So with the benefit of hindsight, if someone were to ask you how your hair was when you took part in *some special occasion* and you replied 'like this' (aka cone head), would it kind of be fair enough if they suddenly succumbed to an apparently overwhelming and ever increasing fit of the giggles?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 8, 2008)

snackhead said:


> word on the streets (actually it's the heatworld website) these two might be up for the chop this week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



God, I actually don't know who I'd rather go.

Probably, tbh, the first on your list.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 8, 2008)

Actually I'm surprised Kat isn't up, going on how the braying wolves ganged up on her.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 8, 2008)

See look - it was all going reasonably well till the subject of his hair came up....(1:19 in)...




(LOL!    )


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 8, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> I've seen your pics - you might have stupid hair, but you don't have a stupid hair STYLE..like Rex does.
> 
> 
> 'Just my usual cone head please.'
> ...



Where have you seen his pics? Can't find him in the UgMug index.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm dotted about on the ugly mug thread


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 8, 2008)

Sadken said:


> I'm dotted about on the ugly mug thread



I found ya! 

I understand your/Rex's pain on the hair front. My bf shaves his head for the same reason. My eldest son has got very blonde very curly hair and I hope he never shaves his, let alone toparies it into a cone.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 8, 2008)

snackhead said:


> word on the streets (actually it's the heatworld website) these two might be up for the chop this week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The rumour was no rumour  tis true


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 8, 2008)

snackhead said:


> The rumour was no rumour  tis true



you did a spoiler but posted the news anyway


----------



## snackhead (Jul 8, 2008)

Pavlik said:


> you did a spoiler but posted the news anyway



 don't get it -it was a rumour when I first posted it this afternoon, since then housemates have been told so now the rumour's a confirmed fact


----------



## snackhead (Jul 8, 2008)

Here's who nominated who and why
http://www.heatworld.com/Article/63...+and+Bex+are+up+for+eviction!+And+here’s+why…


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 8, 2008)

4th eviction *oddsflash!*

Mario: 1.56
Bex: 2.76

An interesting eviction this week, and although BB has a lot of material to hang Mario with there could well be a few twists and turns ahead. I'm mildly intrigued that Mario starts off odds-on here.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 8, 2008)

So those numbers mean that Mario is favourite to go at the moment?...
(don't know numbers)

After this episode I would definitely agree. 
But I expect there's an anti Bex one coming up.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jul 8, 2008)

STFU Mario. And Rex.


----------



## Lea (Jul 8, 2008)

I think that Dale has a Neandertal confused look on his face all the time.


----------



## Lea (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm an "executive" chef. Not just a chef but an "executive" chef.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 8, 2008)

He's starting to piss me off now. Took a while.


----------



## Lea (Jul 8, 2008)

He doesn't piss me off but I feel that he is insecure.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 8, 2008)

zoooo said:


> So those numbers mean that Mario is favourite to go at the moment?...
> (don't know numbers)
> 
> After this episode I would definitely agree.
> But I expect there's an anti Bex one coming up.



Mario's a huge fave to go - the fact they haven't even shown Bex this episode (the only way of giving her a "good" show tbh) demonstrates fairly clearly the stance the production team are taking too.

Still, plenty of time until friday, who knows?...

I've been wasting a fair bit of time recently chortling over the reviews for some of Rex Snr's Beach Blanket Babylon chain. Some choice ones here. Notice the only good reviews are all exactly the same length and use the same style. I've also checked the menus out and it seems to be glorified pub food at extortionate prices. 

Oh, and as a chef, anyone who actually claims to be an "executive chef" with any degree of pride is quite simply insecure.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 8, 2008)

I hate Mario


----------



## keithy (Jul 8, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> I've been wasting a fair bit of time recently chortling over the reviews for some of Rex Snr's Beach Blanket Babylon chain. Some choice ones here. Notice the only good reviews are all exactly the same length and use the same style. I've also checked the menus out and it seems to be glorified pub food at extortionate prices.



oh my god! those reviews are awful


----------



## snackhead (Jul 8, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> I hate Mario



On live feed with a straight face he's just said "I'm the biggest threat here"


----------



## snackhead (Jul 8, 2008)

Right that's it Shaun has just called Darnell's singing "cheesy" - the cheeky fucker


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 8, 2008)

snackhead said:


> On live feed with a straight face he's just said "I'm the biggest threat here"



i think he's hilarious. 
if ever anyone should be kept in, it's shaun.


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 8, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Shaun has just called Darnell's singing "cheesy" - the cheeky fucker



que?


----------



## snackhead (Jul 8, 2008)

As much as I adore Rex's voice (and his body ) I'm hoping he loses it for a while, the wealthy talk could prove to be his downfall


----------



## keithy (Jul 8, 2008)

snackhead said:


> On live feed with a straight face he's just said "I'm the biggest threat here"



That's what him and lisa have been saying all along though. They always go on about how the others are threatened cos mario's so wise and mature etc. 



snackhead said:


> Right that's it Shaun has just called Darnell's singing "cheesy" - the cheeky fucker



who's shaun? am I missing summet?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 8, 2008)

shaun is mario's real name


----------



## snackhead (Jul 8, 2008)

Pavlik said:


> shaun?



It's Mario's real name he's as Italian as Busta Rhymes. He changed it a couple of years ago. I'm calling him that from now on. MARIO Marconi = Shaun Astbury. Fact.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 8, 2008)

keithy said:


> oh my god! those reviews are awful



This is my fave (from the Metrolife review):

"It says on the menu that it is French Onion Soup with Welsh Rarebit Croutons. I don't think so. It looks like nothing I've ever encountered, a bowlful of gloopy beigeness that seems to move at the touch of a spoon with some kind of blubbery inner life. The croutons are damp, bendy cheese on toast. The soup's taste is beyond extraordinary. It's like someone has puréed a bunch of Krispy Kreme doughnuts with the boiled onion scrapings off a Wimpy burger. I promise you, I am not exaggerating for effect."

Bravo!


----------



## keithy (Jul 8, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> shaun is mario's real name



ah yeh! I forgot all about that!


----------



## snackhead (Jul 8, 2008)

Mikey's given Belinda an earful for patronising him - that has got to make it onto highlights show, he wasn't holding back


----------



## keithy (Jul 8, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Mikey's given Belinda an earful for patronising him - that has got to make it onto highlights show, he wasn't holding back



I'll have to try and muster up the enthusiasm to watch it tomorrow then. Can't be fucked with it at the moment


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 9, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Mikey's given Belinda an earful for patronising him - that has got to make it onto highlights show, he wasn't holding back



How did she patronise him? And what did he say?


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 9, 2008)

i wanted Lisa to lamp Mario one in the chops last night. 

but i did love her commenting on his health and safety speeches, she knows too! She knows!

I nearly died when BelindaX3 was singing..

And I liked stu and dale in the diary room taking the mick out of her at the end, like sexy double team.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 9, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> i wanted Lisa to lamp Mario one in the chops last night.
> 
> but i did love her commenting on his health and safety speeches, she knows too! She knows!
> 
> ...



And Dale was pretty good at that 'singing' too.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 9, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> i wanted Lisa to lamp Mario one in the chops last night.
> 
> but i did love her commenting on his health and safety speeches, she knows too! She knows!
> 
> ...



Yeah - I would've been in Big Bro heaven if Lisa had stormed into the diary room and nominated Mario   the patronizing, pathetic, thick fucking twat.

Stu and Dale were very funny in the diary room - summed up my own feelings on the sort of people who force their bizarre performances on you - it's really quite egotistical, just to assume that people are going to enjoy it, so inflict it on them whether they've asked you to or not and then give them no graceful way to put an end to it and just carry on and on and on! 

Weird and embarrassing!


----------



## Juice Terry (Jul 9, 2008)

shooby dooby doowup

dadoo up

shooby dooby doo

etc........

I predict an imminment Lisa/Mario bust up, I think she's nearly had enough of his middle management, health and safety facilitating, twatishness.

Loving the way that all the wankers have been abandoned in the luxury bedroom with snoring Belinda x3.

Darnell has to win this surely?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 9, 2008)

I want mario to go, so hopefully lisa will get a bit of space to be herself - i loved it last night when she was talking about mario's h&s speeches


----------



## Juice Terry (Jul 9, 2008)

No keep Mario in! His descent into madness as Darnell usurps his imagined Alpha male status is going to be hilarious.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 9, 2008)

snackhead said:


> On live feed with a straight face he's just said "I'm the biggest threat here"



Biggest threat to sanity, perhaps.



electrogirl said:


> i wanted Lisa to lamp Mario one in the chops last night.
> 
> but i did love her commenting on his health and safety speeches, she knows too! She knows!
> 
> ...



All of the above. I'm interested to see Mikey having a go. She does come across as an intensely patronising person. You can forgive some people for being patronising if they've lived in a cave their whole lives and never known anyone with any kind of disability, but ffs, she's supposed to be a woman of the world (and one who reads bell hooks at that, lolz).



Juice Terry said:


> No keep Mario in! His descent into madness as Darnell usurps his imagined Alpha male status is going to be hilarious.



If, by some horrendous turn of events, Shaun* does stay in, I really, _really_ hope this happens, soon.






* I like the idea of calling him Shaun too. To strip a little more of his twattishness away from him


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 9, 2008)

Gotta love the way Mario nominated Rex cos he was "rude" to Belinda, yet then spent the rest of the day slagging her off calling her a bitch!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 9, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> Gotta love the way Mario nominated Rex cos he was "rude" to Belinda, yet then spent the rest of the day slagging her off calling her a bitch!



Yeah, I liked that little contradiction too.

Oh oh oh! And when he was in the kitchen arguing with Lisa, he started saying some bullshit about Kat, about how he was the first one to call her up on crying, then Kat wandered over and his face changed instantly and he was winking at her and saying "alright love?". OMG! Oh Em Gee!!!  The barefaced cheek!

I honestly think he has forgotten there are cameras and audio in there. The evidence for that is his 'muff' talk with Luke by the camera the other day, the way he seems completely oblivious to the fact we will all see his two-faced cuntishness (a la Kat yesterday), and him getting dressed up in the pinny with rubber gloves before nominating. He was all, yeah yeah yeah I'm all about having fun, me, I'll put this on and nominate in there with it on, hehehehehehe – then he went in the diary room, and said all deadpan, this isn't for a task or anything, I was just doing the cleaning.

What a nobend.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 9, 2008)

the sara/luke/mikey touch up session made me feel very uncomfortable last night


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 9, 2008)

<rubs Tanky's legs>


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 9, 2008)

that doesn't make me feel uncomfortable


----------



## aqua (Jul 9, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> the sara/luke/mikey touch up session made me feel very uncomfortable last night


the what?

oh my god I feel sick


----------



## Juice Terry (Jul 9, 2008)

That Sara's a wrongun you could see the $ signs racking up in her brain as Rex described how his girlfriend and all her mates got free food and booze in his restaurants. Shamelessly flirting with all the blokes to win their votes too.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 9, 2008)

Juice Terry said:


> That Sara's a wrongun you could see the $ signs racking up in her brain as Rex described how his girlfriend and all her mates got free food and booze in his restaurants. Shamelessly flirting with all the blokes to win their votes too.



Let's not forget, she's clearly lying about being an executive PA, because she hasn't even got any designer clothes in the house with her and she even uses the same foundation as Bex


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 9, 2008)

some bb news site said:
			
		

> Mikey, Luke and Sara are in the living room. Sara is wearing her “goth” outfit and suggests Mikey feels what she is wearing. Mikey starts at her black patent shoes and up to her tights. She asks Mikey to feel her tie and he tells her she’s dressed “like a naughty school girl”. Sara then lets Mikey feel her short black skirt, saying “if I turn around you could probably see my bum”.



what's left out of that is that luke was being really fucking creepy about it all - talking about sara like she wasn't there. not that the dumbass seemed to mind, seems she'll flirt with any bloke with a pulse.


----------



## aqua (Jul 9, 2008)

*scratches eyes out*


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 9, 2008)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=T96pfYffijo&feature=related from about 3mins 30


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 9, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> the sara/luke/mikey touch up session made me feel very uncomfortable last night



i thought it was nice that he was being treated as a normal bloke rather than the mario 'he's a freakshow, he's blind' patronising that has previously been going on...

in essence ok so you see with your hands cool feel this now this and this see this is what we're wearing etc he did say that he like dressing up as a woman because he enjoyed feeling the clothes and the feeling of the material....

i thought it was nice that someone wasn't going we have to look after the freak which is the way mario has in effect directed the house to react around him...


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 9, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> what's left out of that is that luke was being really fucking creepy about it all - talking about sara like she wasn't there. not that the dumbass seemed to mind, seems she'll flirt with any bloke with a pulse.



i quite like her lfirting with rex only for him to show her the shoes and afterward for her to be like huh wtf why the hell would i care...

I think it's not so much flirting although that's an element, but it's that she doesn't want to get on the wrong side of people.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 9, 2008)

it wasn't lost on me that what they were doing, I just found it all a bit creepy, the way they were talking.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 9, 2008)

Why does Mikey only have one expression and one tone of voice? Is he the Scottish Lisa?


----------



## sweetcheeks (Jul 9, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> i thought it was nice that he was being treated as a normal bloke rather than the mario 'he's a freakshow, he's blind' patronising that has previously been going on...
> 
> in essence ok so you see with your hands cool feel this now this and this see this is what we're wearing etc he did say that he like dressing up as a woman because he enjoyed feeling the clothes and the feeling of the material....
> 
> i thought it was nice that someone wasn't going we have to look after the freak which is the way mario has in effect directed the house to react around him...




No way! the Australiand bird was So patronising to Mikey. Anyway on this subject I think Mikey is horrible and a really bad judge of character and sooner he's out the better but , oh no, everyone is just far too PC to nominate the blind guy.

Mario is a dick.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 9, 2008)

That bit when Mikey was touching up the ozzie girl made me cringe a bit to be honest.  He was clearly getting sexed up about it in a non-jokey-no-harm kind of way.  Bear in mind he has come out with some pretty off stuff about women since being in there and he is Scottish.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 9, 2008)

sweetcheeks said:


> No way! the Australiand bird was So patronising to Mikey. Anyway on this subject I think Mikey is horrible and a really bad judge of character and sooner he's out the better but , oh no, everyone is just far too PC to nominate the blind guy.



i think she's actually just very austrailian... it's not patronising it's just that the nasal whine going up at the end of every sentence like yur asking a question type voice sounds patronising before you've even made any comment...

and no mikey isn't a nice person generally his quite dogmatic in his reactions to people... shock horror there are not nice disablleds in the world as well as the happy simlie ones....


----------



## Juice Terry (Jul 9, 2008)

Sadken said:


> That bit when Mikey was touching up the ozzie girl made me cringe a bit to be honest.  He was clearly getting sexed up about it in a non-jokey-no-harm kind of way.  Bear in mind he has come out with some pretty off stuff about women since being in there and he is Scottish.



I was secretly hoping he'd cop a proper feel and grope her right up the muff, could have played the blind card and got away with it.


----------



## keithy (Jul 9, 2008)

Juice Terry said:


> I was secretly hoping he'd cop a proper feel and grope her right up the muff, could have played the blind card and got away with it.



i'm not sure the blind card really covers that


----------



## Sadken (Jul 9, 2008)

FUCK!  I've just gouged one of my eyes out as well!


----------



## Juice Terry (Jul 9, 2008)

keithy said:


> i'm not sure the blind card really covers that



Yeah but it would've been hilarious watching Mario, sorry, Sean trying to work out if it was right or wrong, facilitate that you mofo...

Lukey was obviously dying for it to happen anyway.


----------



## sweetcheeks (Jul 9, 2008)

Personally I thought all that 'Soi Moikey Feel Doin heyah, what Can Yoi Fiol, Can yoi feel Booits Moikey' stuff was just shite and patronising.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 9, 2008)

sweetcheeks said:


> Personally I thought all that 'Soi Moikey Feel Doin heyah, what Can Yoi Fiol, Can yoi feel Booits Moikey' stuff was just shite and patronising.



Yeah, it was.  He might not have a sense of sight but he is still a fully grown, mentally capable man with needs and balls.  _And_ a cock.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 9, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Yeah, it was.  He might not have a sense of sight but he is still a fully grown, mentally capable man with needs and balls.  _And_ a cock.



and that he has previously said that it's something he enjoys... oh noez the aussie birdy is allowing the blind dude his fetish and beign pervy with him... oh noez bad disablled having sexsi thoughts bad bad bad...


----------



## keithy (Jul 9, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> and that he has previously said that it's something he enjoys... oh noez the aussie birdy is allowing the blind dude his fetish and beign pervy with him... oh noez bad disablled having sexsi thoughts bad bad bad...



yeah I don't really get the problem, i just had a quick watch on youtube and it looked like he was enjoying it


----------



## Sadken (Jul 9, 2008)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> and that he has previously said that it's something he enjoys... oh noez the aussie birdy is allowing the blind dude his fetish and beign pervy with him... oh noez bad disablled having sexsi thoughts bad bad bad...



I literally have no idea whether you are trying to mug me off or not.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 9, 2008)

keithy said:


> yeah I don't really get the problem, i just had a quick watch on youtube and it looked like he was enjoying it



Thankyou for the clarity.  I wasn't saying he shouldn't be allowed to become sexually aroused because he is blind, I was saying that she was indulging him like he was a kid and he is clearly a man with some dodgy views on women and horny cock juice pumping round his balls.  He was getting off on it and she was totally oblivious to that fact and that is from whence my uncomfortableness was derived.


----------



## keithy (Jul 9, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Thankyou for the clarity.  I wasn't saying he shouldn't be allowed to become sexually aroused because he is blind, I was saying that she was indulging him like he was a kid and he is clearly a man with some dodgy views on women and horny cock juice pumping round his balls.  He was getting off on it and she was totally oblivious to that fact and that is from whence my uncomfortableness was derived.



don't take the piss, all I'm saying is to me it looked like they were having a laugh and he was enjoying it. Don't know if he was 'getting off on it' or not.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 9, 2008)

keithy said:


> don't take the piss, all I'm saying is to me it looked like they were having a laugh and he was enjoying it. Don't know if he was 'getting off on it' or not.



I completely wasn't taking the piss...why'd you think I was?  I said thanks for the clarity cos you made what I presume to be the point GLC was trying to make but you made it so it could be understood by humankind.  Then I tried to clarify my original point.  N shit.


----------



## keithy (Jul 9, 2008)

Sadken said:


> I completely wasn't taking the piss...why'd you think I was?  I said thanks for the clarity cos you made what I presume to be the point GLC was trying to make but you made it so it could be understood by humankind.  Then I tried to clarify my original point.  N shit.



ok, my bleeding fanny made me feel like you and the world was being mean to me innit


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 9, 2008)

let's just say for simplicity that anything whatsoever involving mikey is patronising to disabled people and leave it at that.


----------



## bellator (Jul 9, 2008)

I think there is a fairly good chance of Mario going this week. Intimidating behaviour towards Belinda 3 and calling Lisa a mug over and over for carrying on with a task. Twat.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 9, 2008)

Pavlik said:


> let's just say for simplicity that anything whatsoever involving mikey is patronising to disabled people and leave it at that.



Let's just go back to pretending they don't exist – so much easier for everyone.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 9, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Mikey's given Belinda an earful for patronising him - that has got to make it onto highlights show, he wasn't holding back





Guruchelles said:


> How did she patronise him? And what did he say?



Mikey says Belinda "riles" him

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/bigbrother9/a108992/mikey-says-belinda-riles-him.html

Mikey told Belinda tonight that he did not like the way she treated him during their Irish drumming rehearsals.

He said she had told people he needed extra time and help because of his blindness.

The Scot had confided in Rachel that Belinda was driving him wild and that she was "riling" him up.


Rachel said: "No-one should use you sight as an excuse", adding that housemates had not singled him out for special treatment in any previous tasks.

She cautioned Mikey not to let Belinda wind him up in case he caused problems for himself.

When Belinda then walked into the bedroom, Mikey told her: "I just don't like the way you were going on tonight."

He said she was the one who had spent the longest time trying to learn the song, not him.

Belinda apologised and said she had not intended to upset him. She said she thought he was "amazing" and had not meant to be disrespectful.


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 9, 2008)

mario says the most dangerous thing about elastic bands is that someone might slip on them.


----------



## Eva Luna (Jul 9, 2008)

Mario's a nob


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jul 9, 2008)

Bit of tension in tonights show.  Shaunio telling Lisa off for doing too much cleaning up and trying to make herself popular.  She didn't look like she appreciated that very much!  Lisa worrying about their relationship in the diary room.

Didn't like Sarah asking Mo if he reckoned Mikey liked her then having a proper flirt with Mikey leading him on like.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 9, 2008)

What a fucking CUNT.

SHAWN OUT.


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jul 9, 2008)

Pavlik said:


> mario says the most dangerous thing about elastic bands is that someone might slip on them.


 
Ha!   this was to Mikey wasn't it, followed by "Health and safety, health and safety"

Knob!


----------



## Looby (Jul 9, 2008)

ScallyWag II said:


> Bit of tension in tonights show.  Shaunio telling Lisa off for doing too much cleaning up and trying to make herself popular.  She didn't look like she appreciated that very much!  Lisa worrying about their relationship in the diary room.
> 
> Didn't like Sarah asking Mo if he reckoned Mikey liked her then having a proper flirt with Mikey leading him on like.



That was horrible, I don't like Mikey but Sarah is such a cow.

The Mario and Lisa thing was very awkward. I can't believe he talked to her like that in front of everyone. It gives us a bit of insight into their lives. He's a fucking bully and she's a doormat. 

Belinda is doing my nut in but I quite like the way she annoys Mario.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 9, 2008)

Yes they're showing the Mikey slapdown of Belinda
Belinda " I want to spend some extra time with you"
Mikey "I don't want the extra time.....we've been together all bloody day" 

G'wan Mikey (even though I don't particularly like you)


----------



## Yelkcub (Jul 9, 2008)

Mario - _without me you're nothing, you're not strong, you haven't got your man.._


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jul 9, 2008)

Get Mario out. What a fucking prick.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 9, 2008)

Shaun to Lisa on if he goes "they'll nail you to a cross....they'll take you out the game" Arse


----------



## Eva Luna (Jul 9, 2008)

He's awful eh!!
I loved how they showed an excellent example of him projecting his anger onto her and turning it round.  I had hoped that she would be able to see the wood for the trees but shes there lapping it up now.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 9, 2008)

What a fooking nobend. There are just not enough swear words to describe how much of a nobend he is.


----------



## Looby (Jul 9, 2008)

Mario to Lisa- 'they pop me off then you're left on your own. Then you're nothing, you're not strong'. 

What a fucking cunt and she just sits there and agrees with him.


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jul 9, 2008)

OMFG did I just hear Shaunio right, to Lisa in the bathroom, summat like "You'll be next, you'll be on your own, *without your man*, they'll pick you off"

Eh?  I know she's like a fucking robot but WTF?

Shaunio really hasn't had good edits this week, maybe BB is sick of his facillitating arse as well


----------



## snackhead (Jul 9, 2008)

Live feed Rex and Belinda swapping marble fireplace stories.........zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 9, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Mario to Lisa- 'they pop me off then you're left on your own. Then you're nothing, you're not strong'.
> 
> What a fucking cunt and she just sits there and agrees with him.



Innit. I dont think I will ever understand people who just lap up all those negative vibes like that.


----------



## moomoo (Jul 9, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Mario to Lisa- 'they pop me off then you're left on your own. Then you're nothing, you're not strong'.
> 
> What a fucking cunt and she just sits there and agrees with him.




Scary wasn't it?


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jul 9, 2008)

Yelkcub said:


> Mario - _without me you're nothing, you're not strong, you haven't got your man.._


 
That was it!  What a fucking...words fail me


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 9, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Scary wasn't it?



Yeh.



Because its such real life controlling behavior. 

Its pretty sad as well. 

I quite like Lisa and she would do well to see it for what it is, fuck him off and proper blossom, because she is proper lovely really!


----------



## Sabu (Jul 9, 2008)

Mario has to go and spoil himself.  He had me cracking up with the things you can fix with elastic bands and how they can also be a health and safety risk.  Also I think he said he was a magistrate too WTF!  But then he starts laying into Lisa.  He's a nasty piece work.


----------



## moomoo (Jul 9, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Yeh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




She won't though.  I reckon she is well brainwashed by him and really believes she would be nothing without him. 

I'd be happy to be proved wrong though........


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 9, 2008)

moomoo said:


> She won't though.  I reckon she is well brainwashed by him and really believes she would be nothing without him.
> 
> I'd be happy to be proved wrong though........



I would be happy as well, even for just a GLIMMER of recognition in her eyes.

But its not going to happen is it? We have all seen it before and its proper sad.


----------



## moomoo (Jul 9, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I would be happy as well, even for just a GLIMMER of recognition in her eyes.
> 
> But its not going to happen is it? We have all seen it before and its proper sad.



She just seems so _grateful_ to have him when it should be the other way round..... 

I hope she blossoms without him - that would be lovely to see.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 9, 2008)

Has Bex walked? I haven't seen her for a few days in the highlights and I'm worried about her...


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jul 9, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I would be happy as well, even for just a GLIMMER of recognition in her eyes.
> 
> But its not going to happen is it? We have all seen it before and its proper sad.



Maybe if she stays in the house away from his malign influence she will go on a BB 'Journey' and kick his passive agressive arse into touch as soon as she gets out of the house. Thats what I'd like to see anyway.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 9, 2008)

moomoo said:


> She just seems so _grateful_ to have him when it should be the other way round.....
> 
> I hope she blossoms without him - that would be lovely to see.



Innit.

She is really lovely as well. I mean, she has a dead sort of sweet sensitive side with all her new age crap.


----------



## Looby (Jul 9, 2008)

moomoo said:


> She just seems so _grateful_ to have him when it should be the other way round.....
> 
> I hope she blossoms without him - that would be lovely to see.



I can see now why her dad slated Mario so much in the papers.


----------



## keithy (Jul 9, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Has Bex walked? I haven't seen her for a few days in the highlights and I'm worried about her...



she was there tonight! getting t'mardies on about being crap at dancing


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 9, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> I can see now why her dad slated Mario so much in the papers.



Yeh, what a fucking sleaze.


----------



## moomoo (Jul 9, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> I can see now why her dad slated Mario so much in the papers.



Did he?  What did he say?


----------



## snackhead (Jul 9, 2008)

I can only apologise for not sharing this sooner Too long to post whole thing so here's some choice quotes

*Big Brother 9: Lisa's dad blasts 'bully' Mario*

http://www.sundaymirror.co.uk/news/...lisa-s-dad-blasts-bully-mario-98487-20599816/

The father of Big Brother's Lisa Appleton last night slammed her boyfriend Mario Marconi as a "sleazeball" - and urged her to dump him.

Geoff Appleton believes Sly Stallone lookalike Mario, 42, bullied his daughter into having a boob job - and was disgusted when he boasted he had slept with 200 women.

"Mario is nothing but a sleazeball and a bully," Geoff said. "Everything about him is fake. His real name's not even Mario. He's called Shaun for God's sake. He just wanted to sound Italian.

"He lives in a fantasy world and thinks he's something he's not. He's all show and no substance.

"I hope Lisa dumps him now for her own sake and one thing is for sure - he is banned from stepping foot inside my house.

"Soon after they first met he pressured her into having a boob job. I am convinced he only did it so he could show her off in front of his mates.

Retired quantity surveyor Geoff cared alone for Lisa, her sister Sarah and brother Martin after wife Maureen left when Lisa was 13. Nine years later, Lisa was left for another woman by Steve, father of her daughter Sophie.

Geoff, of Warrington, Cheshire, said: "Lisa was left holding the baby, literally.

Lisa, 40, met Mario three years ago and in weeks left home to live in a flat *with the former Home Office electronic tag officer,*  leaving daughter Sophie, 15 at the time, with Geoff.

He said: "When Lisa was little, she said she wanted to marry a flash rich man, so I wasn't totally surprised she had gone for someone like him.

"*I don't like to speak ill of people but I didn't like him from the moment I met him. There was just something uncomfortable about him.* 

"I didn't know she had an op, I just noticed her boobs suddenly got bigger.
"One day I asked her outright, 'Have you had a boob job?', and she replied she had, and Mario said he'd sold a Rolex watch to pay for it."

*Meanwhile, the father of Mario's ex-wife, teacher Lorraine Jackson, 40, also slated Mario.*

Norman Jackson, 66, from Widnes, Cheshire, said: *"I always though he was a complete k**bhead. I have nothing but contempt for him. He was a flash git who only talked fame and money."*


----------



## snackhead (Jul 9, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> I can see now why her dad slated Mario so much in the papers.



Jeez Sparklefish  I'd just posted then saw this *waves at my new psychic twin*


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 9, 2008)

I missed it tonight, I'm glad I did after reading all this.

Oh Shaunio is sooooo gone on Friday! What a cunt of the highest order


----------



## Looby (Jul 9, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Jeez Sparklefish  I'd just posted then saw this *waves at my new psychic twin*



*waves back*


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jul 9, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Has Bex walked? I haven't seen her for a few days in the highlights and I'm worried about her...


 
She was grabbing Luke's dick in bed last night on the live feed.  She said "What's that?", he replied "What do you think it is?" 

I had a couldn't sleep hour so watched it for a bit.

And she's been on tonight.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 9, 2008)

She's on sofa with Dale at the mo -she's very quiet tonight.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 9, 2008)

keithy said:


> she was there tonight! getting t'mardies on about being crap at dancing



Thank god!

I still can't believe it's taken them nine series to figure out the dynamics of a negative eviction vote tho... 

*oddsflash!* (Betfair as usual, decimal odds, 4.0 = 3/1 for example)

Shaun: 1.28
The Invisible Girl: 4.6

Shaun is toast according to the punters, a fair reflection of the airtime afforded him, his terrible attitude and BB's ever-so-slightly-biased edit. Mind you, this time last week Bex was probably the most hated woman on tv, so go figure. I can't see her even being shown for the rest of the week, but things could still be closer than the odds suggest. Another shock Mario escape? Unlikely, but possible...


----------



## snackhead (Jul 9, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Thank god!
> 
> I still can't believe it's taken them nine series to figure out the dynamics of a negative eviction vote tho...
> 
> ...



It won't be if he goes through with this.....

" Mario hatches a plan to gag and bind Belinda tonight while somebody tickles her feet so she cannot snore this evening. "Some call it torture," says Luke. "We call it a good night's sleep."


----------



## ymu (Jul 9, 2008)

Lisa was hinting that she might have had enough of Mario after he patronised her in the kitchen. Said it was like living with a "manager" and she was seeing him in a different light. I reckon she'll dump him, have a fling with Stu and go on to win.


----------



## moomoo (Jul 9, 2008)

ymu said:


> Lisa was hinting that she might have had enough of Mario after he patronised her in the kitchen. Said it was like living with a "manager" and she was seeing him in a different light. I reckon she'll dump him, have a fling with Stu and go on to win.




*Cheers*


----------



## Looby (Jul 9, 2008)

Won't anyone think of the health and safety?  Who will assess the risks?


----------



## moomoo (Jul 9, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Won't anyone think of the health and safety?  Who will assess the risks?





*Votes for Bex*


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 9, 2008)

snackhead said:


> It won't be if he goes through with this.....
> 
> " Mario hatches a plan to gag and bind Belinda tonight while somebody tickles her feet so she cannot snore this evening. "Some call it torture," says Luke. "We call it a good night's sleep."



Come, come. Surely Mario will risk assess the plan first? He's probably just doing a spot of Billy Bullshining...


----------



## snackhead (Jul 9, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Come, come. Surely Mario will risk assess the plan first? He's probably just doing a spot of Billy Bullshining...



Usually he would yes, but Shaun is a man in the last stages of evictionitus. He's reached the point where he laughs in the face of compliance.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 10, 2008)

Hell to the NO Shaun  -diss Darnell and your sorry ass is gone this Friday 

"Luke, Mario and Mikey spent the evening bitching about their housemates in the garden.

Mikey mocking Belinda's degree in music, having discovered that she specialised in jazz history.

Their conversation then moved to Darnell, as Mario said he had been "made up" when the drummers were told that they had made mistakes in today’s task.

*"I thought: 'You prick,'" said Mario. "Once he’d done that he’d shown his colours. Brains of a rocking horse.*"

"He’s an absolute idiot," agreed Luke, adding that he hoped Big Brother gifted him "immunity from eviction ‘til the final or the power to evict one housemate" for his birthday.


----------



## foo (Jul 10, 2008)

i missed most of this but caught Mario's hilarious elastic band speech.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 10, 2008)

Shaun's gunning for Rachel this morning, coming across as a nasty odious bully. He's not happy with plans to spend £3 on ciggies and somehow Rachel's to blame. I'm sure she doesn't smoke  he's had a go at her and when she went to answer he started shouting "nothing to say, sit on the fence" over and over. Happened in the kitchen with others around them.


----------



## Juice Terry (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I detected some encouraging signs of realisation from Lisa that Seanio is indeed a twattish cock of mighty proportions. I think she only agreed with him about her being used by the other housemates to shut him up, otherwise he would've just gone on and sodding on about it, she's got his number. She'll be in B-Block by next week 

Can someone please explain to me how you slip on an elastic band its made of rubber ffs its designed to grip everything They are good for fixing your remote control though.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 10, 2008)

He's really playing to the gallery this week isn't he?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 10, 2008)

I can't understand why he's turning into such a fucking cocktard.

He's a cunt, make no mistake.

And he's got to live with that.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 10, 2008)

He's reached that delusional stage where he believes that he is invincible and his millions of followers will love him whatever (aka R Kelly syndrome)

Oh hang on - Belinda's giving a demo of freeform jazz singing "Wah wah hoooo la la la whooo" 

Lisa "I do love jazz actually, sometimes we go to a nice hotel bar occasionally and get plastered"


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 10, 2008)

oh mario, i was championing him to stay in a while back but he's gone and disappointed me. 

it's actually a bit tragic watching the bullying dynamic of their relationship coming out and it makes me a bit uncomfortable. he's so blatantly jealous of her because people like her more than him.

and even though belindaX3 is well annoying, his treatment of her was gutwrenching too.

i liked sexy rexy and dale in their tight lycra outfits.


----------



## Juice Terry (Jul 10, 2008)

He's always been a tosser though just kept it hidden under a micro thin veneer of fair, health and safety facilitating. He's a petty little man who gets ahead by winning arguments with people over invented scenarios they can't be bothered to argue or care about.


----------



## tommers (Jul 10, 2008)

I can't believe that at one point I wanted him to be my pretend dad.

I'm so ashamed.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 10, 2008)

It's just that he's so horribly nasty about it all. He's turned into a nasty, cruel bully. 

I'm so wasting my money and voting the shitarse out this week.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 10, 2008)

i enjoy the way lisa sits in the diary room chair.




that is all.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 10, 2008)

tommers said:


> I can't believe that at one point I wanted him to be my pretend dad.
> 
> I'm so ashamed.



A lot of us as tommers, a lot of us are


----------



## Sadken (Jul 10, 2008)

Mario, Mario
Or "Shaun" from the Widnes Barrios
You came, you saw, you facilitated
But 5 weeks in and now you're hated
What have you done, what did you do?
Obsessed with who's a threat to who
You have appalling taste in clothes
And a pretty fucked up broken nose
The only man who could lose to Bex
I read that you keep having sex
With your mrs, who is crazy
Were you ever _really_ a magistrate, Mario, baby?


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 10, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> It's just that he's so horribly nasty about it all. He's turned into a nasty, cruel bully.
> 
> I'm so wasting my money and voting the shitarse out this week.



i never vote normally, unless i feel really strongly about it but i am going to this week.


----------



## tommers (Jul 10, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> A lot of us as tommers, a lot of us are



I would love it if Lisa just told him to piss off.  He's been pwoper naughty to her the last couple of days.  She is lovely and he is a cock.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 10, 2008)

tommers said:


> I can't believe that at one point I wanted him to be my pretend dad.
> 
> I'm so ashamed.





Vintage Paw said:


> A lot of us as tommers, a lot of us are



you'll all have to live with that.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 10, 2008)

tommers said:


> I would love it if Lisa just told him to piss off.  He's been pwoper naughty to her the last couple of days.  She is lovely and he is a cock.



he does it for attention from her backs her into a courner and then she backs down for an easy life or to get him to shut up.  you can see the glaze go over her eyes where she's just resorting to default protection mode it's almost the same look people have in more absive releationships when they expect that the violence will start up again...

personally i hope he goes and she flourishes and reaslises she's been with an utter cock, she might be a little less dull if she's not having to walk on eggshells around him either, and the time on her own with out the controlling gimp might make her realise she can do better...


----------



## Sadken (Jul 10, 2008)

Aging hippy Belinda also let slip her secrets – telling the crew she loves having her “clitoris sucked”.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jul 10, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Aging hippy Belinda also let slip her secrets – telling the crew she loves having her “clitoris sucked”.



Ahhhh nooooooooo! TMI TMI TMI!


----------



## tommers (Jul 10, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Aging hippy Belinda also let slip her secrets – telling the crew she loves having her “clitoris sucked”.




what crew?  I've got another incident for the "interesting places you've been sick" thread now.


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 10, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> i enjoy the way lisa sits in the diary room chair.



she looks like she's strapped in there doesn't she


----------



## ch750536 (Jul 10, 2008)

Funny that, Mrs Ch commented 'She sits in that chair _really well._


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 10, 2008)

She has remarkably good posture.


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 10, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> She has remarkably good posture.



for a robot you mean?


----------



## snackhead (Jul 10, 2008)

Has anyone seen her blink yet?


----------



## Sadken (Jul 10, 2008)

I am alone in thinking that she is, in fact, the worst person in the world at applying make up?  She looked mental last night.  I reckon Abu Hamza on a bucking bronco could make a better job of it than her.


----------



## Juice Terry (Jul 10, 2008)

I caught a shot of her without any makeup on didn't recoginse her at all, thought they'd put a new housemate in!

Mind you I'd been watching for 3 weeks before I realised Jen and Rachel were two different people


----------



## snackhead (Jul 10, 2008)

maybe she subconsciously layers it on seeing as Shaun was always slagging off Steph for not wearing any make up which led him to the conclusion that she couldn't possibly have any self-worth.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 10, 2008)

snackhead said:


> maybe she subconsciously layers it on seeing as *Shaun was always slagging off Steph for not wearing any make up*which led him to the conclusion that she couldn't possibly have any self-worth.



Really?  Blimey, I always had it pretty much the other way round - girls slathered in 'kup always send out "insecure" alerts for me.  Can't think of the male equivalent off my head but I'm sure there is one.  Shirts off at all times, possibly?


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 10, 2008)

Sadken said:


> I am alone in thinking that she is, in fact, the worst person in the world at applying make up?  She looked mental last night.  I reckon Abu Hamza on a bucking bronco could make a better job of it than her.



You're not. She's awful at it and puts on about ten times too much. I'd love to see her with a more natural face - preferably using it to tell her boyfriend to stfu with his real name.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 10, 2008)

I think the absolute best thing about him changing his name is that you know he probably went through quite a rigorous process of elimination to get to "Mario Marconi" and obviously thought it was all classy and that.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 10, 2008)

Sadken said:


> I am alone in thinking that she is, in fact, the worst person in the world at applying make up?  She looked mental last night.  I reckon Abu Hamza on a bucking bronco could make a better job of it than her.





Guruchelles said:


> You're not. She's awful at it and puts on about ten times too much. I'd love to see her with a more natural face - preferably using it to tell her boyfriend to stfu with his real name.



Her make-up is awful. Her eyeliner is just shockingly bad, far too much, and her lips look like she's pining for a trout pout. Add the fact she rarely moves her face (and I honestly don't think it's down to botox) and it's quite a look.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 10, 2008)

This thread is 169bnx more better than the actual programme


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 10, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> This thread is 169bnx more better than the actual programme



Innit.

I don't feel the need to watch every day now I have you all


----------



## snackhead (Jul 10, 2008)

snackhead said:


> maybe she subconsciously layers it on seeing as Shaun was always slagging off Steph for not wearing any make up which led him to the conclusion that she couldn't possibly have any self-worth.





Sadken said:


> Really?  Blimey, I always had it pretty much the other way round - girls slathered in 'kup always send out "insecure" alerts for me.  Can't think of the male equivalent off my head but I'm sure there is one.  Shirts off at all times, possibly?



it was during the wedding task, he was ranting about it to Lisa and Luke, then suddenly seemed to be directing his hate for Steph towards Lisa. He couldn't understand why a 19 year old wasn't "making the most of herself" by wearing make up every day. Then threw in appropriate controlling questions to Lisa along the lines of "you'd never do that would you?"


----------



## Lea (Jul 10, 2008)

snackhead said:


> it was during the wedding task, he was ranting about it to Lisa and Luke, then suddenly seemed to be directing his hate for Steph towards Lisa. He couldn't understand why a 19 year old wasn't "making the most of herself" by wearing make up every day. Then threw in appropriate controlling questions to Lisa along the lines of "you'd never do that would you?"



He keeps changing his mind. Yesterday he was desribing what Sara looks like to Mikey and was saying how natural and nice she looked without make-up.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 10, 2008)

Lea said:


> He keeps changing his mind. Yesterday he was desribing what Sara looks like to Mikey and was saying how natural and nice she looked without make-up.



That's true - he said Jen looked like a tart when she put on the jokey cheeky girl outfit then a couple of nights back he dared Lisa to walk through the house in front of the boys in just her underwear because he wanted to have a laugh at their reactions.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 10, 2008)

Let's face it, he's just a cunt. 

But no worries, if the footage carries on as it has been doing the sausage-faced loon will be gone on Friday and we can go back to hating Bex again.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 10, 2008)

live feed - he thinks he's staying on Friday because he "hasn't done anything to annoy anyone"  Also reckons this weeks vote will be difficult for "the public" to decide

He's in the bathroom with Luke slagging off Bex calling her a "desperate wannabe" who's "always getting her breasts out". Luke's who's supposed to be her mate agrees, hasn't said a word to defend her and said he reckons Bex will go. Nice.


----------



## Eva Luna (Jul 10, 2008)

Are you surprised?
One man calls his friend 'fat' to her face, and the other man bought his girlfreidn fake boobs.
Makes me laugh how he thinks the public cant decide due to their likeability!!  But he knows the housemates must like his gf more than him, or else why say she is sucking up to them to make them like hre more?
nob! 
I jyust wish Davina would haul them over the coals more than she does these days when they come out!


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 10, 2008)

Why has Sean got a flannel on his head?


----------



## lemontop (Jul 10, 2008)

Just turned on the live feed and had to turn it off pretty much straight away. They seem to be doing some sort of task where they are singing everything they want to say.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 10, 2008)

lemontop said:


> Just turned on the live feed and had to turn it off pretty much straight away. They seem to be doing some sort of task where they are singing everything they want to say.



 Did you intend that to rhyme?


----------



## snackhead (Jul 10, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> Why has Sean got a flannel on his head?



It facilitates the bathing process


----------



## lemontop (Jul 10, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Did you intend that to rhyme?



No. Blimey. I'm a poet and I didn't even know it. Maybe their horrible singing got in my head. It seems to have stopped now.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 10, 2008)

snackhead said:


> It facilitates the bathing process


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 10, 2008)

I am going to fucking KILL you in the face Luke, you smarmy little fuckhead. I fucking hate everything about you.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 10, 2008)

*strokes Dill's arm soothingly*


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 10, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> *strokes Dill's arm soothingly*



He is sullying the good name of Wigan.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 10, 2008)

His accent makes me chuckle


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 10, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> His accent makes me chuckle



I sound a little like that when I talk to other Wiganese people. 

Except, you know, cooler.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 10, 2008)

That Ozzie girl is full of herself eh? (yes I've missed alot of BB lately)


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 10, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> That Ozzie girl is full of herself eh? (yes I've missed alot of BB lately)



innit. 

I liked the clip of Darnell taking a crap before this ad break. It must be a slow day in the BB house.


----------



## Looby (Jul 10, 2008)

When Luke was in the diary room describing Bex, did he say she was obese or a beast?


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 10, 2008)

Lol missed that!


----------



## Lea (Jul 10, 2008)

I couldn't work out whether it was Bex in that costume and make up or whether it was a fellow male housemate dressed up in drag.


----------



## Lea (Jul 10, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> When Luke was in the diary room describing Bex, did he say she was obese or a beast?



I heard obese.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 10, 2008)

Rex looks like a ventriloquist's dummy


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 10, 2008)

I thought he said "beast". 

I LIKE Darnell


----------



## Looby (Jul 10, 2008)

Lea said:


> I heard obese.





Strumpet said:


> I thought he said "beast".



I kept rewinding it (sky+) but I couldn't make it out.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 10, 2008)

If I was locked in that house with Shaun on a basic budget I'd be inclined to blow the lot on booze


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 10, 2008)

snackhead said:


> If I was locked in that house with Shaun on a basic budget I'd be inclined to blow the lot on booze



I would spend it on hammers to rearrange his sausage head with.

Jesus, Big Brother is getting me proper worked up this year.


----------



## Lea (Jul 10, 2008)

snackhead said:


> If I was locked in that house with Shaun on a basic budget I'd be inclined to blow the lot on booze


----------



## Looby (Jul 10, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I would spend it on hammers to rearrange his sausage head with.
> 
> Jesus, Big Brother is getting me proper worked up this year.



Lol.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 10, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I would spend it on hammers to rearrange his sausage head with.
> 
> Jesus, Big Brother is getting me proper worked up this year.



me too there's a comprehensive selection of turdheads to choose from this year


----------



## snackhead (Jul 10, 2008)

I bet he can't even spell facilitate


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 10, 2008)

Mario!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 10, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Mario!



He gives me almost equal measures of rage and hilarity. I am not laughing _with _him though.


----------



## moomoo (Jul 10, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Mario!




What's he done now?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 10, 2008)

moomoo said:


> What's he done now?



What hasn't he done?


----------



## Lea (Jul 10, 2008)

moomoo said:


> What's he done now?



In the diary room he said something along the lines that he had brought leadership and facilitation to the house.


----------



## moomoo (Jul 10, 2008)

Lea said:


> In the diary room he said something along the lines that he had brought leadership and facilitation to the house.



Oh dear..................


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 10, 2008)

moomoo said:


> What's he done now?



Something like (after 22 mins facilitating in the diary room): "and as Pontius Pilate found out (deep pause)... to stab someone you have to get close to them..."


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jul 10, 2008)

Fuck sake, the amount of idiots on digitalspy who think Pontius Pilate stabbed Julius Caeser!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 10, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> Fuck sake, the amount of idiots on digitalspy who think Pontius Pilate stabbed Julius Caeser!



Morans. Everybody knows it was Russell Crowe.


----------



## Lea (Jul 10, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Morans. Everybody knows it was Russell Crowe.



LOL


----------



## moomoo (Jul 10, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Something like (after 22 mins facilitating in the diary room): "and as Pontius Pilate found out (deep pause)... to stab someone you have to get close to them..."



Bless.....................


----------



## Miss Potter (Jul 10, 2008)

well....that Irish dancing task was the funniest thing I've seen on BB for ages


----------



## snackhead (Jul 10, 2008)

Music in the house on live feed -Shaun doing a very impressive embarrassed dad at a wedding shuffle


----------



## foo (Jul 11, 2008)

Lea said:


> In the diary room he said something along the lines that he had brought leadership and facilitation to the house.



i loved it when you heard the BB voice say wearily 'Mario has now been in the diary room for twenty five minutes'


----------



## avu9lives (Jul 11, 2008)

Does anyone know the betting odds on whose going tonight 

Hoping that gimp mario is going his face will be a picture when his name is anounced


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 11, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I am going to fucking KILL you in the face Luke, you smarmy little fuckhead. I fucking hate everything about you.



Don't listen to them telling you to calm down, he's a cunt, make no mistake.



Dillinger4 said:


> I sound a little like that when I talk to other Wiganese people.
> 
> Except, you know, cooler.



I actually _saw_ the little hand movement you did there when you said 'Except, you know, cooler'. That little gesture you make with your hand flat as you slice it to the side to emphasise something.

I know you too well 



Dillinger4 said:


> I would spend it on hammers to rearrange his sausage head with.
> 
> Jesus, Big Brother is getting me proper worked up this year.



Get worked up! They are proper teh evils!



Orangesanlemons said:


> Something like (after 22 mins facilitating in the diary room): "and as Pontius Pilate found out (deep pause)... to stab someone you have to get close to them..."



That's probably one of the best things he's said yet! Fucking hell, he's got to go, innit.


----------



## Mogden (Jul 11, 2008)

Oo-er. Real or attention grabber? You decide.


Spoiler: Tactics



Bex and Luke have had a kiss! http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/news/newsstory.jsp?id=6920&position=3


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> I actually _saw_ the little hand movement you did there when you said 'Except, you know, cooler'. That little gesture you make with your hand flat as you slice it to the side to emphasise something.
> 
> I know you too well



You know my ways.



I just read on Digitalspy that Luke and Bex kissed last night. And have now talked about it and decided it was a mistake.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Mogden said:


> Oo-er. Real or attention grabber? You decide.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Tactics
> ...



Damn you! You beat me too it.


----------



## Mogden (Jul 11, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Damn you! You beat me too it.



 I thought it was more exciting as a spoiler.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 11, 2008)

LOL



> Luke and Bex shared a snog under the duvet on what could their last night together in the house.
> 
> The pair cuddled up and caressed each other's faces in the luxury bedroom before making their way under the covers for a kiss.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 11, 2008)

> News of the kiss spread rapidly, with Mikey asking what had happened at breakfast.
> 
> Luke said: "I want you to hear it from the horse's mouth. Bex and I may have shared an intimate moment. We may have accidentally kissed. But it was an accident."



you little fucking nobend. You dont accidentally kiss somebody. He has nothing to be ashamed of innit.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 11, 2008)

When Bex isn't being a miserable little child she is actually very beautiful. However, Luke is a cunt, and Bex is the one who should be ashamed.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 11, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> When Bex isn't being a miserable little child she is actually very beautiful. QUOTE]
> 
> Talking about Bex, yeah?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 11, 2008)

Sadken;7752807][quote=Vintage Paw said:


> When Bex isn't being a miserable little child she is actually very beautiful. QUOTE]
> 
> Talking about Bex, yeah?




Yeah, I am.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 11, 2008)

Also known as Rebecca?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 11, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Also known as Rebecca?



Yes.

"Sadken in Not Everyone Finds the Same People Attractive shocker"


----------



## Sadken (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm only joshing, I just can't see any redeeming features about her whatsoever.  For me, she looks like Vicky Pollard with the personality of a steaming pile of dog shit.  But dog shit that has been left there maliciously.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 11, 2008)

Sadken said:


> I'm only joshing, I just can't see any redeeming features about her whatsoever.  For me, she looks like Vicky Pollard with the personality of a steaming pile of dog shit.  But dog shit that has been left there maliciously.



Oh, no doubt her personality makes her incredibly ugly. Luke appears to find that rather endearing though.


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jul 11, 2008)

Sadken said:


> I'm only joshing, I just can't see any redeeming features about her whatsoever. For me, she looks like Vicky Pollard with the personality of a steaming pile of dog shit. But dog shit that has been left there maliciously.


 
From what I've seen this week she's been so much better since that vile Jen left.  As has Dale.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 11, 2008)

I have definitely found _Luke_ a bit more endearing over the whole him and Bex thing but I suppose that's probably because he's the only one of the two I've actually seen discussing it and he's seemed quite sweet about it, despite the fact that he is quite obviously gay.

Bex just really pisses me off because of her intense hypocrisy in really going for Mo and Rex individually the way that Alex went for her.


----------



## Kizmet (Jul 11, 2008)

For me it's that face she had on her when she was piling in to Mohammed that day when Denis spat at him.

Once you've seen someone's face twisted in drunken, bigotted hatred it's hard to see them as beautiful ever again.


----------



## Scarlette (Jul 11, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> you little fucking nobend. You dont accidentally kiss somebody. He has nothing to be ashamed of innit.



Don't you? Bugger. I'd better stop using that line.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 11, 2008)

i liked luke's deep interpretation of the name 'rebecca' last night.

it was like poetry.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Kizmet said:


> For me it's that face she had on her when she was piling in to Mohammed that day when Denis spat at him.
> 
> Once you've seen someone's face twisted in drunken, bigotted hatred it's hard to see them as beautiful ever again.



I agree. It never quite leaves.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 11, 2008)

milly molly said:


> Don't you? Bugger. I'd better stop using that line.



It can happen by accident? I think I better go and headbutt more girls and hope our mouths meet in the collision.


----------



## Scarlette (Jul 11, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> It can happen by accident? I think I better go and headbutt more girls and hope our mouths meet in the collision.



Sure. That's what I told my boyfriend on my 18th, anyway. And he bought it. 

One bottle of free nightclub champagne and OH, the regret.

So they kissed? But that's ... that's yuk. She's fairly odious as far as I can make out.


----------



## baffled (Jul 11, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I just read on Digitalspy that Luke and Bex kissed last night. And have now talked about it and decided it was a mistake.



They went back to bed after speaking to Dale and Stuart and from the way the quilt was moving around I'd say things had progressed beyond just kissing.


----------



## Gmart (Jul 11, 2008)

Getting it on with someone she wouldn't do normally, just to manipulate the public into not voting for her.

Nice!! One classy girl that!

Will the public fall for it? Mario should get packing!

And Darnell will be gutted if she doesn't go...


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Gmarthews said:


> Getting it on with someone she wouldn't do normally, just to manipulate the public into not voting for her.
> 
> Nice!! One classy girl that!
> 
> ...



I reckon those two would get together normally.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 11, 2008)

You know what's pissing me off at the moment?

Luke et al sitting there saying "Darnell's only got one thing on his mind, that £100,000 cheque, that's all Darnell cares about". 

FFS!!!!!! Why the fuck are you in there if you don't want to win?

CUNTS!!!!


----------



## baffled (Jul 11, 2008)

Gmarthews said:


> Getting it on with someone she wouldn't do normally, just to manipulate the public into not voting for her.
> 
> Nice!! One classy girl that!



I doubt having a fumble at 5am on evection day is going to generate that many votes, the first a lot of people will know about it is when Davina shows it tonight.


----------



## Gmart (Jul 11, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> You know what's pissing me off at the moment?
> 
> Luke et al sitting there saying "Darnell's only got one thing on his mind, that £100,000 cheque, that's all Darnell cares about".
> 
> ...



Yep! They keep going on about how fake everyone else is, but don't see it in themselves.

Don't make a difference how often someone says they aren't fake. It's their actions which speak the loudest...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 11, 2008)

Gmarthews said:


> Yep! They keep going on about how fake everyone else is, but don't see it in themselves.
> 
> Don't make a difference how often someone says they aren't fake. It's their actions which speak the loudest...



It's the "they're playing a game" thing that gets me. Mario and Luke (esp. Mario) couldn't be playing a much more obvious game in my eyes. Yet that's all they bloody well bang on about, seeing it in everyone else.

lol at Kat's 'dark side', that will apparently come out soon.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 11, 2008)

Where is orangesandlemons?


----------



## tommers (Jul 11, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> Where is orangesandlemons?



collating data.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 11, 2008)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/entertainment/7499502.stm

Pamela Anderson enters BB Australia 

They all have digital cameras!


----------



## Kizmet (Jul 11, 2008)

How surreal!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 11, 2008)

tommers said:


> collating data.



Collating?1 We want results!


----------



## Gmart (Jul 11, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> It's the "they're playing a game" thing that gets me. Mario and Luke (esp. Mario) couldn't be playing a much more obvious game in my eyes. Yet that's all they bloody well bang on about, seeing it in everyone else.
> 
> lol at Kat's 'dark side', that will apparently come out soon.



I know!! 

Funnily enough they are actually deluding themselves!! They are simply just not aware enough to notice!! They truly believe that they are on the side of the righteous!! 

Reminds me of the religious who often do the same (but that's another story I suppose!)


----------



## Strawman (Jul 11, 2008)

Great thread as ever, sadly yet AGAIN virgin TVondemand only has the episodes 30odd hours after they are shown so I cant join in on the minute by minute chat 

Cant wait for that little weasel luke to get out, hes pure poison. He's a good advert for swearing, drinking and smoking though!


----------



## Miss Potter (Jul 11, 2008)

Sadken said:


> For me, she looks like Vicky Pollard with the personality of a steaming pile of dog shit.  But dog shit that has been left there maliciously.



Mr Alice thinks she looks like Bernard Breslaw in drag. Can't find any pics to back that up mind, only those of the Carry On generation will know what I mean!


----------



## tommers (Jul 11, 2008)

alice band said:


> Mr Alice thinks she looks like Bernard Breslaw in drag. Can't find any pics to back that up mind, only those of the Carry On generation will know what I mean!





that is EXACT.







all you need is to add a wig.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 11, 2008)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 11, 2008)

See, beautiful!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Davina is looking lovely tonight.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey hey thought I'd find you here


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 11, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Hey hey thought I'd find you here



Where else would I be?



Me and you are by the far the top posters on this thread:

User Name 	Posts   	 		 			

Dillinger4 185		 			
snackhead 184
Sadken 160
Vintage Paw 135
sheothebudworths 92


----------



## snackhead (Jul 11, 2008)

Er.. did he just say females with females aren't _normal_?


----------



## Fictionist (Jul 11, 2008)

Davina's first question to Mario should be: 'So, Mario, you claim to work out. What do you understand by the word gym?'

Followed by:

'So, are you and Lisa actually a couple, or is this a scam?'


----------



## snackhead (Jul 11, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Where else would I be?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yay!  *high fives*


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 11, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Yay!  *high fives*



We are made of win.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 11, 2008)

He really is a horribly bad loser, isn't he?


----------



## snackhead (Jul 11, 2008)

The arrogant prick needs at least 99.999999999999999999999999999% of the vote.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 11, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Where else would I be?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Aww... Can I join in?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> He really is a horribly bad loser, isn't he?



Yeh, its really painful to watch. He will justify it with ridiculous reasons when he goes as well.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> Aww... Can I join in?



Yeh: get posting!


----------



## bellator (Jul 11, 2008)

Why is Mario like he is?
Is it just plain nastiness or the fact that he cannot bear to lose anything in life.
He really gives me the creeps - not a nice man at all


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 11, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Yeh: get posting!



I am, I am.

Errr... oh, they're doing a boring bit now.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 11, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> Aww... Can I join in?



You're around the 50 post mark at the moment, c'mon you can do it


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 11, 2008)

bellator said:


> Why is Mario like he is?
> Is it just plain nastiness or the fact that he cannot bear to lose anything in life.
> He really gives me the creeps - not a nice man at all



He keeps getting worse as well. Throughly unpleasant.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 11, 2008)

bellator said:


> Why is Mario like he is?
> Is it just plain nastiness or the fact that he cannot bear to lose anything in life.
> He really gives me the creeps - not a nice man at all



He's deluded and bitter.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 11, 2008)

snackhead said:


> You're around the 50 post mark at the moment, c'mon you can do it



Oh god, oh god...quick...

<concentrates on having an opinion>

Poor Rachel. I want to look after her.

Damn...that wasn't very good, was it?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> Oh god, oh god...quick...
> 
> <concentrates on having an opinion>
> 
> ...



I like Rachel. I think that is all I can muster. I want to like her more but she just seems so ... I dunno...


----------



## snackhead (Jul 11, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> Oh god, oh god...quick...
> 
> <concentrates on having an opinion>
> 
> ...



mmmm it's a start...........

I'm so glad they've got most of yesterday's bitching in as well as Shaun being mean to Rachel


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh, oh! I've got one...does anyone else think that Shaun is looking older since he's been nominated?


----------



## moomoo (Jul 11, 2008)

Shut. Up. Luke.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 11, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> Oh, oh! I've got one...does anyone else think that Shaun is looking older since he's been nominated?



Yes but that's probably because he's run out of steroids


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 11, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Shut. Up. Luke.



I am going to fuck him up.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 11, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Shut. Up. Luke.



No one's ever asked him what he's in the house for. Wonder what he'd say?


----------



## moomoo (Jul 11, 2008)

Why is Lisa in the bath with her gloves on?


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 11, 2008)

Eeek! No, don't shave your arms!


----------



## snackhead (Jul 11, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Why is Lisa in the bath with her gloves on?



She's a keen exfoliator dating a facilitator


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 11, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Why is Lisa in the bath with her gloves on?



I think they are exfoiliating gloves.


----------



## bellator (Jul 11, 2008)

Was Lisa the one who was caught shaving her face in the bath aswell?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 11, 2008)

bellator said:


> Was Lisa the one who was caught shaving her face in the bath aswell?



Can hair grow through the botox?


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 11, 2008)

bellator said:


> Was Lisa the one who was caught shaving her face in the bath aswell?



Yeah, she shaved her top lip.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 11, 2008)

Belinda needs to fuck off


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 11, 2008)

She has to be the next one to go. 

They hate her.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 11, 2008)

they're making my headache worse


----------



## snackhead (Jul 11, 2008)

Lisa my ears are bleeding


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Rachel would be cooler if she just picked a side, its true.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 11, 2008)

and so the foreplay begins


----------



## snackhead (Jul 11, 2008)

Not long to go..................


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 11, 2008)

I've voted


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 11, 2008)

snackhead said:


> and so the foreplay begins



You know those people you can't ever imagine being loving or passionate...


----------



## moomoo (Jul 11, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> You know those people you can't ever imagine being loving or passionate...



Does the thought make you go ewwww as well?


----------



## bellator (Jul 11, 2008)

I wonder if Mario's gonna let his real ugly side come out when his name is called.
If he stays he'll be more deluded than ever.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I think Luke and Bex are a good match.

If seeing the people who get together on a friday night in Wigan is anything to go by.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 11, 2008)

I've been out in wigan, and yes, you're right


----------



## snackhead (Jul 11, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> You know those people you can't ever imagine being loving or passionate...



I know, I know


----------



## snackhead (Jul 11, 2008)

watch shaun dance!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 11, 2008)

bellator said:


> I wonder if Mario's gonna let his real ugly side come out when his name is called.
> If he stays he'll be more deluded than ever.



I reckon he will.

*prepares for unpleasantness*


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> I've been out in wigan, and yes, you're right



You knows it.


----------



## moomoo (Jul 11, 2008)

The teenager objected strongly to Lisa's dancing.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 11, 2008)

oh no, here it comes


----------



## snackhead (Jul 11, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I reckon he will.
> 
> *prepares for unpleasantness*



I'm guessing he'll twist it back onto us "it's the public you see Davina, they just don't see what really goes on in that house. I was holding it all together in there"

Davina: "but Shaun there's a 24 hour feed"

Shaun: "well you would say that Davina, however.........blah blah..."


----------



## snackhead (Jul 11, 2008)

Please god, no


----------



## snackhead (Jul 11, 2008)

make it stop


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 11, 2008)

*voms*


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Corr they are getting it on there.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 11, 2008)

That was excruciating


----------



## snackhead (Jul 11, 2008)

If she stays in she'll get him pregnant mark my words


----------



## moomoo (Jul 11, 2008)

Yuck!


----------



## snackhead (Jul 11, 2008)

Yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 11, 2008)

YES!!!!!!!.


----------



## moomoo (Jul 11, 2008)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Go Shaun!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 11, 2008)

YES1!!

fuck you shawn you sausage headed cunt


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm waiting for him to tell some home truths now


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 11, 2008)

Aww. Luke can't contain his joy. He's in luuurve.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 11, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> YES1!!
> 
> fuck you shawn you sausage headed cunt



You should've gone down there with that on a banner 

Right I'm off to the live feed, there's a longer delay on eviction night so I can watch turdface get sacked all over again


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jul 11, 2008)

Fucking great, shaunio is on his bike 

How come he's cuddling everyone when he was going to tell them what they where like in mario'sworld?  Fucking knobhead!


----------



## moomoo (Jul 11, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> I'm waiting for him to tell some home truths now



Do you think he really will?  I'm not convinced - he seems the cowardly type to me.  I'll be well happy to be proved wrong though!


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 11, 2008)

did he ask kat to look after lisa for him?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 11, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Do you think he really will?  I'm not convinced - he seems the cowardly type to me.  I'll be well happy to be proved wrong though!



no I don't think he will


----------



## bellator (Jul 11, 2008)

Bye Bye Postie


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jul 11, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> I'm waiting for him to tell some home truths now


 
That was it, "home truths"...were the fuck were they then?


----------



## moomoo (Jul 11, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> no I don't think he will



Nor me. 

I'm looking forward to his interview though.  Should be fairly entertaining!


----------



## snackhead (Jul 11, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> Aww. Luke can't contain his joy. He's in luuurve.



Scary thing is he's probably thinking it was the kiss that saved Bex seeing as he's convinced Shaun was the "people's housemate" He'll probably start being kinder to her now,

Early prediction for next week -Belinda, Bex and Rachel


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 11, 2008)

he'll just billy bullshine.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 11, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Do you think he really will?  I'm not convinced - he seems the cowardly type to me.  I'll be well happy to be proved wrong though!



Yeh he is being all humble now innit. 



He is definitely a coward - only a coward would bully his girlfriend the way he does.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 11, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Do you think he really will?  I'm not convinced - he seems the cowardly type to me.  I'll be well happy to be proved wrong though!



He wouldn't do it straight away cos like you say he's a coward and would have to stay in there with them for another half hour before he can leave. He said it because he thought he was staying so his bluff wouldn't be called. That doesn't look anything like an eviction outfit


----------



## snackhead (Jul 11, 2008)

mother of all delays on the live feed, still haven't heard result from Davina


----------



## snackhead (Jul 11, 2008)

Mario got 77% of the vote. That's waaay too low 

http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/news/


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 11, 2008)

snackhead said:


> mother of all delays on the live feed, still haven't heard result from Davina



Well you're not missing anything on 8 out of 10 cats...just Johnny Vegas out of his tree.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 11, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> did he ask kat to look after lisa for him?



Yep just heard it.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 11, 2008)

what a tosser!


----------



## snackhead (Jul 11, 2008)

He's says he can't wait to get out to "get these interviews rolling and network". He wants to find the percentage, he's probably thinking 49 to 51 or summit.

Darnell's worried Bex is staying 

Lisa seems to be taking his advice not to look too bothered a bit too seriously. I'm convinced.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 11, 2008)

lisa's in full robot mode isn't she?


----------



## snackhead (Jul 11, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> lisa's in full robot mode isn't she?



Lisa, meanwhile, wasn't as forthcoming to console Mario as the other housemates. "Sweetheart?" asked Mario as he approached his long term partner. "I might as well get used to it," said Lisa before adding, "you've done really well getting so far."


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 11, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Lisa, meanwhile, wasn't as forthcoming to console Mario as the other housemates. "Sweetheart?" asked Mario as he approached his long term partner. "I might as well get used to it," said Lisa before adding, "you've done really well getting so far."



Ha!


----------



## aqua (Jul 11, 2008)

has lisa's makeup got more extreme?


----------



## aqua (Jul 11, 2008)

could lisa have turned her cheek faster


----------



## moomoo (Jul 11, 2008)

She looked quite relieved to be rid of him!


----------



## snackhead (Jul 11, 2008)

oh he wasn't expecting that reception was he?


----------



## keithy (Jul 11, 2008)

eurgh he coughed up some phlegm just before the door opened then when cam was on him walkin out you could see him swallow it... yuck! Did anyone else see that? 



They were proper booing tonight... louder than usual I thought ...


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 11, 2008)

mr cliche


----------



## snackhead (Jul 11, 2008)

If Davina doesn't pick him up on his shit behaviour towards Lisa, kat and Rachel...............


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 11, 2008)

Hehe...love that..

Mo: "He is playing the game really well. In other words he is playing the game really well."

Those are the *same* words.


----------



## moomoo (Jul 11, 2008)

"Mikey's got a disability - open your eyes"

Oh LOL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snackhead (Jul 11, 2008)

Why does she keep saying he's got lots of fans? No he fucking hasn't that's why he's talking to you now


----------



## snackhead (Jul 11, 2008)

moomoo said:


> "Mikey's got a disability - open your eyes"
> 
> Oh LOL!!!!!!!!!!



I've got an awful feeling he's going to try and organise a benefit gig for Mikey


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 11, 2008)

I think Davina is playing along with him and his ego. Kinda funny


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 11, 2008)

oh no! the horror of the custard cream


----------



## snackhead (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh noooooo the custard cream again


----------



## moomoo (Jul 11, 2008)

snackhead said:


> I've got an awful feeling he's going to try and organise a benefit gig for Mikey




I think we should go. 

For Mikey's sake of course.................


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 11, 2008)

I am thinking of pulling my sofa out so that I can get behind it.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 11, 2008)

how will mikey cope now?


----------



## snackhead (Jul 11, 2008)

oh I see Shaun made Lisa feel small to protect her, ah... I see. How the hell can Davina ask him about marriage?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 11, 2008)

cor, next week could be fun


----------



## keithy (Jul 11, 2008)

I want lisa to shag one of the lads in the house. perhaps darnell


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 12, 2008)

keithy said:


> I want lisa to shag one of the lads in the house. perhaps darnell



I want her to shag Kat.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks Guruchelles.....lovely image you gave me during breakfast


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 12, 2008)

watchin it now. 

OMFG at Lisa's dancing and ass shaking 
made me want to pull my eyes out


----------



## Eva Luna (Jul 12, 2008)

It was the little lamb-like skips eh Pav!

What made me laugh was Mario's best bits - where they did the endless H&S stuff he said, followed by him saying to Lisa 'They'll take the piss out of you' (or whatever the wording was) - I thought the editing was superb.  


Anyway put the kettle on babe, I'll be home in a bit.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 12, 2008)

I think being compared to David Brent was the last thing in the world he wanted. You could see it in his face. He was trying to laugh but inside his mashed up sausage head he was realizing the truth.


----------



## moomoo (Jul 12, 2008)

(((((David Brent)))))


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 12, 2008)

Eva Luna said:


> It was the little lamb-like skips eh Pav!
> 
> What made me laugh was Mario's best bits - where they did the endless H&S stuff he said, followed by him saying to Lisa 'They'll take the piss out of you' (or whatever the wording was) - I thought the editing was superb.
> 
> ...



the skip was embarrassing but the ass shaking left me feeling somewhat abused.

makes me laugh when they play a song and they're all trying to sing along but no one knows any of the words. 

kettles on (better go get some milk)


----------



## ymu (Jul 12, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I think being compared to David Brent was the last thing in the world he wanted. You could see it in his face. He was trying to laugh but inside his mashed up sausage head he was realizing the truth.


Yeah, he had that fixed smile and glazed look. 

It was all Mikey's fault.


----------



## Lisarocket (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm soooo looking forward to the house being divided. Rich vs Poor (BB3) was my favourite BB 

I think being house leader is going to be a poison chalice.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 12, 2008)

Dale, Luke and Darnell have volunteered to be head of household, they've got to campaign to win housemate's votes.


----------



## keithy (Jul 12, 2008)

just love how people refer to mario as mashed up sausage head now. I made that observation ye know. me. keith. I am at last succesful in life.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 12, 2008)

keithy said:


> just love how people refer to mario as mashed up sausage head now. I made that observation ye know. me. keith. I am at last succesful in life.



I always remember that it was you.


----------



## keithy (Jul 12, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I always remember that it was you.



probs me finest moment. Every other achievement in my life just pales into comparison, let's face it. 




I only saw the highlights show from last night this morning, and only saw a couple of minutes of it... the kiss!!!! !111!!11 Earlier ex was saying that apparently there is debate over whether it was genuine or for t'cameras... he reckons genuines. I was like "don't care, just hope I see a willy" but what does everyone reckon?


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 12, 2008)

It was genuine from Luke....not from Bex. She doesn't fancy him I don't think.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 12, 2008)

She was drunk though, so it wasn't necessarily 'for the cameras'. So it both was and wasn't genuine. If you get my drift.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 12, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> It was genuine from Luke....not from Bex. She doesn't fancy him I don't think.



I dont know. I think there is something there, although that something might just be boredom. Luke loves her.

They remind me of one of my friends who has baby and lives in the most Wiganish part of Wigan.

He was a skinny nerd like Luke who had no luck with women. She was a fat loudmouth. Now they has baby together. They seemed like such an unlikely couple but now they just seem right. Kind of. 

Oh I could tell you stories.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 12, 2008)

zoooo said:


> She was drunk though, so it wasn't necessarily 'for the cameras'. So it both was and wasn't genuine. If you get my drift.



Yeah, that's how I see it.


----------



## Kizmet (Jul 12, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> He was a skinny nerd like Luke who had no luck with women. She was a fat loudmouth. Now they has baby together. They seemed like such an unlikely couple but now they just seem right. Kind of.
> Oh I could tell you stories.



Or nursery rhymes...







Jack Sprat could eat no fat
His wife could eat no lean.
And so betwixt the two of them,
They licked the platter clean!


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 12, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Oh I could tell you stories.


I read that line with luke's voice in my head - you might want to be careful dilli


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 12, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> I read that line with luke's voice in my head - you might want to be careful dilli



My accent is not that different.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 12, 2008)

you could save up your money and go on a course to rid you of it


----------



## keithy (Jul 12, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> My accent is not that different.



and your goth 'girlfriend' looks pretty like Bex!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 12, 2008)

Wiganese and proud.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 12, 2008)

keithy said:


> and your goth 'girlfriend' looks pretty like Bex!



I am only slightly less of a skinny dweeb than Luke as well.

This is all turning out perfectly.

And perfectly I mean horribly.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 12, 2008)

Dill has a girlfriend?!?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 12, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Dill has a girlfriend?!?



Yeh, check out the goth thread for pictures of me with her on a leash.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 12, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Yeh, check out the goth thread for pictures of me with her on a leash.



I just spent five minutes searching for that pic.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 12, 2008)

rex bins his phone once the battery has run out


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 12, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> I just spent five minutes searching for that pic.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 12, 2008)

ha ha ha   mario was convinced he wasn't going


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 12, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> I just spent five minutes searching for that pic.



Lmao


----------



## bellator (Jul 12, 2008)

Rachel : "It's ironic that by Mario saying to others that I was sitting on the fence by not confronting people, he was sitting on the fence by not telling me that"

Lisa : Blank expression


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 13, 2008)

^^^

I think that was actually a response to Lisa saying that Mario had been complaining that people were taking the piss out of her - that she was doing too much washing up/cleaning etc - without actually telling the people he perceived to be taking the piss, but yeah, the point still stands - and her face was priceless. 

Their relationship was painful to watch by the end - she tirelessly supported him and praised him (in the diary room, to others and to his face) whereas he was clearly totally bitter and jealous that he'd been nominated over her and took it out on her by being really quite cruel. He should be fucking ashamed of himself, but he's too far up his own arse to ever admit it, even if he did recognise it.

I hope that she comes into her own a bit now that he's gone, but sadly - having cleared the air a bit with Rachel (sort of  ) - her disappearing into the bedroom with Luke and Bex for yet another bitching session, is just as likely to be the path that she chooses now. She's obviously still left with some feeling that Mario's defeat needs to be avenged I think   which she needs to get the fuck over.


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jul 13, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> rex bins his phone once the battery has run out


 
I was  at that as well.  If anyone ever needs a new mobile just tail Rex for a night


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 13, 2008)

Rex is a bit of a twat tbf.


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jul 13, 2008)

Some of Lisa's facial expressions are priceless.  I hope she comes into her own as well now that tosspot-mashedupsausagehead-facilitating Shaunio has gone.

When does the house split into rich/poor houses?  That should be interesting.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 13, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> We are made of win.



I'm/was in the top 5, I rock. Must try harder. Must be number 1.



Tank Girl said:


> I've voted



So did I. I couldn't risk the sausage-faced cunt staying in there.



Dillinger4 said:


> YES1!!
> 
> fuck you shawn you sausage headed cunt



See above.



snackhead said:


> I've got an awful feeling he's going to try and organise a benefit gig for Mikey



This actually made me start proper crying with laughter. Like proper crying.

I was mightily disappointed with Davina. Even though she rarely tackles people properly on their behaviour, she usually does at least bring it up. Nothing. Nothing with Mario. She didn't mention any of his bitching, the way he appeared to have changed into a horrible person. She mentioned his and Lisa's little problem briefly. 

We has a theory. She finds it easy to bring young women up on their behaviour. Not so much older men. 

It made me very angry.


----------



## tommers (Jul 13, 2008)

ahem... scoop... darnell is head of house.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 13, 2008)

tommers said:


> ahem... scoop... darnell is head of house.



Thank god it isn't Luke the Weasel. 

Go Darnell


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 13, 2008)

hmmm, could work out badly for darnell though


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 13, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> hmmm, could work out badly for darnell though



Perhaps.

Even if they all nominate him, we won't vote him out


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 13, 2008)

Rather Darnell than me!


----------



## snackhead (Jul 13, 2008)

Darnell got 9 votes
Dale 3
Luke 2 (from Mikey who was his campaign manager and I'm guessing the other was Bex, who would have influenced everything he did)

BB has laid on a fully cooked brunch to celebrate

Before result came out housemates were saying that head of household would happen again so it would be best to go easy on the first one, so hopefully they'll cut Darnell a bit of slack.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 13, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> I was mightily disappointed with Davina. Even though she rarely tackles people properly on their behaviour, she usually does at least bring it up. Nothing. Nothing with Mario. She didn't mention any of his bitching, the way he appeared to have changed into a horrible person. She mentioned his and Lisa's little problem briefly.
> 
> We has a theory. She finds it easy to bring young women up on their behaviour. Not so much older men.
> 
> It made me very angry.



I didn't see it but heard that Shaun got pwnd by some of the BBBM audience on Friday night who picked him up on being a shit to Lisa as well as an all round unlikeable arse. He didn't like it apparently


----------



## snackhead (Jul 13, 2008)

They're having a food fight at the mo Maysoon joined in but looks slightly disgusted at the waste.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 13, 2008)

I keep forgetting about maysoon.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 13, 2008)

snackhead said:


> I didn't see it but heard that Shaun got pwnd by some of the BBBM audience on Friday night who picked him up on being a shit to Lisa as well as an all round unlikeable arse. He didn't like it apparently



Ah, I didn't watch it either. Can you see it online anywhere?


----------



## snackhead (Jul 13, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Ah, I didn't watch it either. Can you see it online anywhere?


----------



## zoooo (Jul 13, 2008)

With Max and OB!! Yay!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 13, 2008)

snackhead said:


>




Still didn't go far enough. What about the fucking nasty way he treated Kat?

Sausage-faced cunt.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 13, 2008)

Darnell's just chosen who he wants to live with him in the heaven side of the house, Luke, Bex....not really here's the real list 

Dale (he chose him first)
Rex
Mo
Kat
Rachel
Maysoon

Well that's gonna do loads to calm Stu's paranoia that everyone hates him
Luke's face is priceless, 
If Shaun was still in he would've nominated Darnell purely for not choosing "poor Mikey"


----------



## zoooo (Jul 13, 2008)

Poor Stuart!

Oh well, at least that means there'll be a fitty on each side.


Was the last time they did this in the days of Spencer/Alex? So long ago!


----------



## snackhead (Jul 13, 2008)

In hell section they can't work out why Darnell choose Rachel and are all pointing at Sara saying "I can't believe they didn't choose you, I thought they would why didn't he choose you" She looks gutted.

Luke and Mikey stirring already - they feel screwed over by Darnell, yeah like they'd have picked him if Luke had won. Pricks.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 13, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Poor Stuart!
> 
> Oh well, at least that means there'll be a fitty on each side.
> 
> ...



Yeah, when Kate Lawler won. Unlike then though rich housemates this time didn't pretend to act humble when they were chosen, Dale's face was like this


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 13, 2008)

Darnell's really messed up his first decision. 

Interestingly, if 'hell' have to nominate in front of everyone, then you'd have to assume that Belinda would - for alphabetical reasons - nominate first. BB history dictates that people tend to 'follow' the first public nomination (ref: Vanessa's eviction in BB6), so it's a fair assumption that whoever Belinda nominates stands a very, very good chance of being up for eviction.

Normally I'd say she'd gun for Luke and Bex, but all being on the 'hell' side may alter things. I wonder who she's going to choose?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 13, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Was the last time they did this in the days of Spencer/Alex? So long ago!



I lurved spencer


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 13, 2008)

In fact if 'hell' have a shred of good sense and Belinda is sensible enough to nominate two from 'heaven', then they could easily all avoid nomination by choosing the same people that Belinda nominates from 'heaven' - 6 noms each, game over.

Oh course they won't, but you know...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 13, 2008)

See, I know Darnell has just picked those he gets on best with, but now it'll cement those factions even more, and the bitching by Luke will spread through the rest of the Hell side like a particularly nasty virus. So yeah, bad move I reckon.

He should have picked Luke, split him and Bex up, left Lisa with Bex. You keep your enemies close in this game (although he thinks Bex is his greatest enemy he is wrong, it's clearly Luke).


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 13, 2008)

as bollo would say "i've got a bad feeling about this"


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 13, 2008)

Lol


----------



## snackhead (Jul 13, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> See, I know Darnell has just picked those he gets on best with, but now it'll cement those factions even more, and the bitching by Luke will spread through the rest of the Hell side like a particularly nasty virus. So yeah, bad move I reckon.
> 
> He should have picked Luke, split him and Bex up, left Lisa with Bex. You keep your enemies close in this game (although he thinks Bex is his greatest enemy he is wrong, it's clearly Luke).




Luke's a wrong'un who hates Darnell with a passion so nothing he does will ever be right. If he had chosen Luke he would've still found some way to bitch about it, probably saying it shows how much Darnell hates Bex by splitting them up, or sneering at a desperate attempt by Darnell to try and buy his approval and look good to "the public" etc  Strangely enough Bex has been defending Darnell, Twice I've heard Luke say "well at least we know who Darnell's friends are" -each time Bex has said that's not a revelation and shouldn't be a shock to anyone.

But like you've said before, if Darnell does go up this week, he's not going anywhere.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 13, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> I lurved spencer



Me tooooo.


----------



## Onslow (Jul 13, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> It was genuine from Luke....not from Bex. She doesn't fancy him I don't think.



How could it of been genuine from Luke He's quite blatently a closeted homosexual.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 13, 2008)

You may have a point


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 13, 2008)

I don't think a series of BB has gotten me quite so angry. It's the blatant manipulative bitching from the likes of Luke. It makes me fume. Fume, I tell you.


----------



## moomoo (Jul 13, 2008)

My teenager thinks Luke is lovely and should win............ 

I'm not proud.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 13, 2008)

moomoo said:


> My teenager thinks Luke is lovely and should win............
> 
> I'm not proud.



 Oh moomoo


----------



## moomoo (Jul 13, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Oh moomoo



You forgot the brackets........


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 13, 2008)

((((moomoo))))


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 13, 2008)

Lol. 

And he was kinda sweet geek in the very beginning...BB turns ppl evil!


----------



## moomoo (Jul 13, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> ((((moomoo))))



That's better.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 13, 2008)

I don't understand why none of the housemates realise that the most recent eviction was a vote _against_ Shaun, rather than a vote _for_ Rebecca.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 13, 2008)

Seeing as BB is recycling old ideas, would be great if they could play Darnell the tape of the intense bitching going on in right now on the hell side. Mikey, Stu, Bex and Luke at their lowest, think I'll give the live feed a rest til tomorrow


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 13, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Seeing as BB is recycling old ideas, would be great if they could play Darnell the tape of the intense bitching going on in right now on the hell side. Mikey, Stu, Bex and Luke at their lowest, think I'll give the live feed a rest til tomorrow



I've missed this, what were they saying?

They've actually gone lower than they have already? That makes me very sad


----------



## Looby (Jul 13, 2008)

I might have missed you talking about this (I paused it while I was on the phone) but why did Luke vote for Darnell?


----------



## zoooo (Jul 13, 2008)

a) he's quite sweet really and thought it ungentlemanly to vote for himself.

or b) did it to look that way for the cameras.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 13, 2008)

Bollocks. Missed this. Is it available online?


----------



## Juice Terry (Jul 14, 2008)

did I hear it right when Lisa was explaining to Belinda how she wears way less make up than she used to.

"Toned it right down, much classier thesedays"


----------



## Sadken (Jul 14, 2008)

exosculate said:


> Bollocks. Missed this. Is it available online?



www.channel4.com/watchonline


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 14, 2008)

None of them voted for themselves! What ninnies!

Right I haven't been on this thread all weekend, but I seriously think Luke might be a little bit in love with Rebecca. He can't stop talking about her!

I think he's fighting it though.

Well, you would.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 14, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> None of them voted for themselves! What ninnies!
> 
> Right I haven't been on this thread all weekend, but I seriously think Luke might be a little bit in love with Rebecca. He can't stop talking about her!
> 
> ...



Dale voted for himself I think.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 14, 2008)

Juice Terry said:


> did I hear it right when Lisa was explaining to Belinda how she wears way less make up than she used to.
> 
> "Toned it right down, much classier thesedays"


yes, you did hear right   

and yeah, dale voted for himself.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2008)

The beginning of the end perhaps?



> Ladbrokes slashed its odds for the cancellation of the UK version of the show from 16/1 to 8/1.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 14, 2008)

i loved rexy's story about chucking his mobile phones in the bin when they run out of battery.

he is such a nob!

i heart him.

i think my weird crush on him is reflective of my problems with men to be honest. but i'll try not to think about it.


----------



## Kizmet (Jul 14, 2008)

Badgers said:


> The beginning of the end perhaps?



I tell you what, though.. I've been surprised at some of the people watching this series.. and seeming to be getting very involved in it.


----------



## keithy (Jul 14, 2008)

love how luke made a public announcement about getting off with bex... like he was seeking approval or hoping somebody would say OMG YOU MAKE A LOVELY COUPLE and encolurage him there was a chance.

yeh, i'm pretty behind on this bb lark


----------



## Sadken (Jul 14, 2008)

keithy said:


> yeh, i'm pretty behind on this bb lark



Can't believe I used to _like_ you!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 14, 2008)

On BBLB on saturday they had that bloke from Star Stories getting the Bex/Luke dynamic _completely_ wrong*. He was implying that Bex is quite the fat trollop who is chasing innocent little Luke and he's all 'eek, don't eat me!' when _clearly_ they rather like each other and all the;

You want me 
No I don't
Yes, you do
I don't fancy you
I don't fancy you either
Give us s kiss
No
<snogsz>

 is a marginally more sophisticated version of pig-tail pulling, which I think's quite sweet. 

The BBLB audience stopped laughing at Star Story bloke's 'gags' because they didn't agree with his take on it and he looked a bit 

Hah!


* I'm sure you'll agree............


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 14, 2008)

keithy said:


> love how luke made a public announcement about getting off with bex... like he was seeking approval or hoping somebody would say OMG YOU MAKE A LOVELY COUPLE and encolurage him there was a chance.
> 
> yeh, i'm pretty behind on this bb lark



i reckon he blates loves her. i swear. the way he talks about her and they DO flirt.

all that 'you fancy me' 'no you fancy me' stuff.

that is blatant flirting, and he gets well up close to her face when they are in bed.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 14, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> On BBLB on saturday they had that bloke from Star Stories getting the Bex/Luke dynamic _completely_ wrong*. He was implying that Bex is quite the fat trollop who is chasing innocent little Luke and he's all 'eek, don't eat me!' when _clearly_ they rather like each other and all the;
> 
> You want me
> No I don't
> ...



ha i just wrote kind of the same as you..

i thought that star stories bloke was a nob.

you think shes fat. i get it. it stopped being funny after the 3rd time he referenced it.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 14, 2008)

God, I wish he wasn't a cunt.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 14, 2008)

They remind me of a sort of weird upstairs downstairs couple.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 14, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> ha i just wrote kind of the same as you..
> 
> i thought that star stories bloke was a nob.
> 
> you think shes fat. i get it. it stopped being funny after the 3rd time he referenced it.



Right on. 


Who is the dark haired sittin-on-the-fence girl? I felt for her. Lisa and Mario seemd to turn on someone who rather liked them purely because they could, and also cuz she was no 'use' to them. I'm not surprised the fence girl was upset. She's not really the BB type, by the looks of things.

Do we like Darnell? I quite like him but I've not been watching it much.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 14, 2008)

I increasingly want to look the fuck after Rachel.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 14, 2008)

i heart darnell.

i loved him getting excited about the rock paper scissors game. all hoppy and jumpy and hand movey.

did you see lisa EXPLAINING the rock psper scissors game to bex and luke as if it was the first time she'd heard of it?

more evidence that she is not from earth.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 14, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> i heart darnell.
> 
> i loved him getting excited about the rock paper scissors game. all hoppy and jumpy and hand movey.
> 
> ...



Another example of the miserable bastards complaining when other people dare to have actual real giggly fun.

What a bunch of lossers.

And haven't I said all along that Rachel is nice and hard done to?? Eh? Eh? Haven't I?


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 14, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Another example of the miserable bastards complaining when other people dare to have actual real giggly fun.
> 
> What a bunch of lossers.
> 
> And haven't I said all along that Rachel is nice and hard done to?? Eh? Eh? Haven't I?



yeah i know! i loved how into it Dale was getting aswell.

i still think rachel is a bit dull but yeah, she has had a hard time.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 14, 2008)

She's actually winning my respect for how cool she is about confrontations and suchlike.  Just cos she doesn't make out like some biscuits going missing or some snide comments don't constitute the worst thing to ever happen to her, she gets made out as being dull and sitting on the fence-y when, in fact, she usually takes the person to one side and confronts them quietly but strongly, making it clear that she believes in what she's saying and isn't going to back down without being a cunt about it at the same time.  

She's definitely the most attractive person in there.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 14, 2008)

Sadken said:


> She's actually winning my respect for how cool she is about confrontations and suchlike.  Just cos she doesn't make out like some biscuits going missing or some snide comments don't constitute the worst thing to ever happen to her, she gets made out as being dull and sitting on the fence-y when, in fact, she usually takes the person to one side and confronts them quietly but strongly, making it clear that she believes in what she's saying and isn't going to back down without being a cunt about it at the same time.
> 
> She's definitely the most attractive person in there.



http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0723525/

I don't think the housemates know that about her, do they? They know she was teaching drama before she entered the house, but not about her commercials and film roles.

It's not like she's famous, but still. I think she's wise to keep it close to her chest.

I like her lots.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 14, 2008)

Sadken said:


> She's actually winning my respect for how cool she is about confrontations and suchlike.  Just cos she doesn't make out like some biscuits going missing or some snide comments don't constitute the worst thing to ever happen to her, she gets made out as being dull and sitting on the fence-y when, in fact, she usually takes the person to one side and confronts them quietly but strongly, making it clear that she believes in what she's saying and isn't going to back down without being a cunt about it at the same time.
> 
> She's definitely the most attractive person in there.



I am with you on this

Rachel is like somebody I would end up going out with in real life. 

Kind of anonymous when you first know her, but behind that is a kind of strength and integrity that is not so common.

Plus she is short which is good for a shorty like myself.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 14, 2008)

fucking dp


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 14, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0723525/
> 
> I don't think the housemates know that about her, do they? They know she was teaching drama before she entered the house, but not about her commercials and film roles.
> 
> ...



She told them all her Hugh Grant story.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 14, 2008)

Plus she has a bit of a welsh accent. She is definitely somebody I would go out with in real life.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 14, 2008)

http://www.rachel-rice.co.uk/


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 14, 2008)

In fact she looks like on of my ex-girlfriends.

I think I am going to become a Rachel supporter.

Rachel FTW!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sadken (Jul 14, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Plus she has a bit of a welsh accent. She is definitely somebody I would go out with in real life.



Welsh accents usually get forgotten about when judging the sexiest accents and traditionally it's always been outperformed by French, Italian, Russian and miscellaneous Eastern European etc. but it's always been up there for me, because it manages to combine making everything sound really innocent, fun and sweet simultaneously with making everything sound absolutely filthy.  It's really a winning combination.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 14, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> She told them all her Hugh Grant story.



I didn't know that.



Sadken said:


> http://www.rachel-rice.co.uk/



That website is pretty awful, tbh.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 14, 2008)

I fucking love the Welsh accent. My first word was hello with a strong welsh accent. I've lost it now though


----------



## keithy (Jul 14, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Can't believe I used to _like_ you!



Look, love, I've been too busy the past few days for big brother ok! Me minge has been bleeding and I've had to wank like a big wanky thing to keep up with the hormones. I'm trying to catch up now, that's all that matters.



Sadken said:


> I increasingly want to look the fuck after Rachel.


 
She doesn't need your looking after, she just needs my finger in her fanny.



electrogirl said:


> i heart darnell.
> 
> i loved him getting excited about the rock paper scissors game. all hoppy and jumpy and hand movey.
> 
> ...



I pissed meself at this, possibly the most universal game in the world was new to Lisa. Bless her heart. No wonder she can't join in the fun... she just doesn't get it. She probably thinks it was sex, what with the custard cream factor and all. 



Sadken said:


> She's actually winning my respect for how cool she is about confrontations and suchlike.  Just cos she doesn't make out like some biscuits going missing or some snide comments don't constitute the worst thing to ever happen to her, she gets made out as being dull and sitting on the fence-y when, in fact, she usually takes the person to one side and confronts them quietly but strongly, making it clear that she believes in what she's saying and isn't going to back down without being a cunt about it at the same time.
> 
> She's definitely the most attractive person in there.



Yeah this is why I don't think she's dull OR a fence sitter. Why do they think everyone has to have a passionate opinion about boring shit? They're the dull ones I think.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 14, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> I fucking love the Welsh accent. My first word was hello with a strong welsh accent. I've lost it now though



My dad has a half welsh half wigan accent. It is a bit unusual. 



I can speak some Welsh you know. You never asked me to do it in RL.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 14, 2008)

Keithy is so Earthy!  She's like a bawdy Victorian prostitute but smuttier!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 14, 2008)

keithy said:


> Yeah this is why I don't think she's dull OR a fence sitter. Why do they think everyone has to have a passionate opinion about boring shit? They're the dull ones I think.



TBH, if I was in there, I wouldn't bother having pointless opinions about most of those gobshites either, just so they could say I wasn't 'sitting on the fence'. What does that even mean? 

She has risen above it and that is admirable. 

Rachel FTW!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 14, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> My dad has a half welsh half wigan accent. It is a bit unusual.
> 
> 
> 
> I can speak some Welsh you know. You never asked me to do it in RL.



Do it now. This is real life. I'm definitely sat at my computer typing. It's real. I can see it.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 14, 2008)

If I sat on my fence I'd get splinters in my bum. And the fence would break. And I'd hurt myself.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 14, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Do it now. This is real life. I'm definitely sat at my computer typing. It's real. I can see it.



But you wont be able to hear the _accent. _

I will chat some welsh at you next time I see you.


----------



## keithy (Jul 14, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Keithy is so Earthy!  She's like a bawdy Victorian prostitute but smuttier!



Fuck off! I aint! I'm trimming me bush later innit so I can't be. Going to be all contemporary and that. Well, not quite, but much less 70s than I currently am like. Although what were victorian prostitute's pubes like? You should know.

Oh and I'm not smutty 



Vintage Paw said:


> If I sat on my fence I'd get splinters in my bum. And the fence would break. And I'd hurt myself.



Never mind a fence, I bet I'd break a wall


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 14, 2008)

I am now the official Rachel fanclub. I am going to ask her out when she leaves and she will be my wife.

Now I am off to listen to the rest of the afternoons cricket.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 14, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I am now the official Rachel fanclub. I am going to ask her out when she leaves and she will be my wife.
> 
> Now I am off to listen to the rest of the afternoons cricket.



She has a boyfriend 

Ooh, you reminded me, just in time for the Archers


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 14, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> She has a boyfriend



Its me.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 14, 2008)

I intend to be her Michael Hutchence.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 14, 2008)

Sadken said:


> I intend to be her Michael Hutchence.



A word of advice – keep your belt around your waist, where it belongs.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 14, 2008)

I've been away and missed loads AGAIN.

Someone summarise please 

Last thing I saw was the new housemates go in and the Aussie seemed vile and insincere.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 14, 2008)

PieEye said:


> I've been away and missed loads AGAIN.
> 
> Someone summarise please
> 
> Last thing I saw was the new housemates go in and the Aussie seemed vile and insincere.



Same as it ever was....same as it ever was...SAME AS IT EVER WAS!

Basically, she's some kind of turbo slut who has chucked herself at every bloke in the house because men are obviously too stupid to clock that they're being manipulated by a beautiful woman.  I'm actually not being sarcastic there at all.  We are powerless.

Maysoon is possibly the single most boring person to be in there since Cameron, the boring twot who actually won it one year.

Bex and Luke have been getting it on.  Watching it has been the least sexy thing to happen to me since my grandma's funeral, quite frankly.

Mario is gone but the facilitation lives on across this great facilination.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 14, 2008)

In other news, Rachel is fantastic.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 14, 2008)

Ooh!

So how's Lisa doing and how's my Darnell hanging?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 14, 2008)

Lisa observed the others playing rock, paper, scissors, didn't appear to know what it was, then went to explain it to Rebecca and Luke as if it was something entirely new.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 14, 2008)

darnell has been voted head of the house pie, which means he's out of the running for nomination this week  but i'm worried that it could all go horribly wrong for him


----------



## Pieface (Jul 14, 2008)

So she's unravelling basically 

I want her to have a total get-it-on with Stu  - It would a big tanned muddle of muscle and hair


----------



## Sadken (Jul 14, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> darnell has been voted head of the house pie, which means he's out of the running for nomination this week  but i'm worried that it could all go horribly wrong for him



It's bound to, isn't it?


----------



## Pieface (Jul 14, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> darnell has been voted head of the house pie, which means he's out of the running for nomination this week  but i'm worried that it could all go horribly wrong for him



That's a poisoned chalice - I bet Mario/Shaun is at home FOAMING that he's not in there and head of house as he undoubtedly would have been


----------



## Looby (Jul 14, 2008)

What was Rachels Hugh Grant story?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 14, 2008)

> Lisa has shocked her housemates by confessing that she saw an alien when she was younger.
> 
> She was peeling potatoes on the Hell side of the house when she informed her companions that she had seen a "little green man" during a camping trip.
> 
> ...



http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/bigbrother9/a110899/lisa-ive-seen-an-alien.html


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 14, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> What was Rachels Hugh Grant story?



It was something like, she was working on a film with Hugh Grant, who gave her the sage advice of going to get an education before going into acting.

Or something like that.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 14, 2008)

Rightio.  Well I've caught up on the thread - I love you guys!  You make a group of tools on the telly so much more entertaining 

But Dill - you fall too hard, too fast - gotta keep something back for yourself ok?   Rachel could go all sorts of wrong - there's about 2 years of the show left or something.  She could even DIE in there so keep your head on ok?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 14, 2008)

PieEye said:


> Rightio.  Well I've caught up on the thread - I love you guys!  You make a group of tools on the telly so much more entertaining
> 
> But Dill - you fall too hard, too fast - gotta keep something back for yourself ok?   Rachel could go all sorts of wrong - there's about 2 years of the show left or something.  She could even DIE in there so keep your head on ok?



Good advice. For us all.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 14, 2008)

PieEye said:


> But Dill - you fall too hard, too fast - gotta keep something back for yourself ok?   Rachel could go all sorts of wrong - there's about 2 years of the show left or something.  She could even DIE in there so keep your head on ok?





*holds back*


----------



## Sadken (Jul 14, 2008)

We believe the alien had removed it for analysis.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 14, 2008)

Sadken said:


> We believe the alien had removed it for analysis.





She's just so special.


----------



## foo (Jul 14, 2008)

Sadken said:


> She's actually winning my respect for how cool she is about confrontations and suchlike.  Just cos she doesn't make out like some biscuits going missing or some snide comments don't constitute the worst thing to ever happen to her, she gets made out as being dull and sitting on the fence-y when, in fact, she usually takes the person to one side and confronts them quietly but strongly, making it clear that she believes in what she's saying and isn't going to back down without being a cunt about it at the same time.
> 
> She's definitely the most attractive person in there.



dunno bout the most attractive person in there but i agree with the above. i really felt sorry for her when she was getting para in the diary room the other night, she seemed so lost. 

i did think she was dull when i first started watching but after she took Jen to task quietly but firmly - i reckon she's pretty cool.  i'm surprised she's a model though. not being rude but she's sort of a bit ordinary looking isn't she... 

Darnell's still my favourite by a long margin.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 14, 2008)

foo said:


> dunno bout the most attractive person in there but i agree with the above. i really felt sorry for her when she was getting para in the diary room the other night, she seemed so lost.
> 
> i did think she was dull when i first started watching but after she took Jen to task quietly but firmly - i reckon she's pretty cool. * i'm surprised she's a model though. not being rude but she's sort of a bit ordinary looking isn't she... *
> 
> Darnell's still my favourite by a long margin.



I agree. Not that that is anything against her - she is pretty but not strikingly so. 

To be an actor you have to be able to turn heads, have presence, and she just doesn't have that, which is probably why she didnt make it as an actress.

I would still go out with her though.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 14, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> It was something like, she was working on a film with Hugh Grant, who gave her the sage advice of going to get an education before going into acting.
> 
> Or something like that.



So he was basically saying, she was a crap actor.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 14, 2008)

Live feed watchable again, Luke's ill with a fever which has almost wiped him out so hasn't had the energy to be vile. Seems he's been in bed all day, he's just been called to the diary room, hell block seemed worried and think he might be removed from the house....


----------



## snackhead (Jul 14, 2008)

Luke back he's staying with a shitload of paracetamol


----------



## moomoo (Jul 14, 2008)

Shaun would never have allowed that food fight on health and safety grounds.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 14, 2008)

I laughed when Mikey got caught in the crossfire. 
Sorry...


----------



## zoooo (Jul 14, 2008)

Mikey was enjoying it!

I thought it was cute when Rex poked his tongue out at Mikey.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 14, 2008)

hA HA HA HA That was so funny seeing bex and luke shit themeselves- what great timing !!!!


----------



## Pieface (Jul 14, 2008)

*"Tastes like actual plasticine penis!"*  x loads

BB was funny tonight - Lisa cracking up about her shit cake made me lol - I like her, and then the dead straight ghost behind telly story


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 14, 2008)

PieEye said:


> *"Tastes like actual plasticine penis!"*  x loads
> 
> BB was funny tonight - Lisa cracking up about her shit cake made me lol - I like her, and then the dead straight ghost behind telly story



I had gone to bed, but I LOLed so much I had to come back to register my approval.



That was brilliant.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 14, 2008)

Yeh fun tonight. Hopefully more to come. Lisa made me lol too. And daft ole Bex having a tantrum


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 14, 2008)

Anyone else starting to think Mikey is an absolute cock?


----------



## zoooo (Jul 15, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> Anyone else starting to think Mikey is an absolute cock?



I've thought that pretty much from week 1.

I am starting to like Bex a bit though.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 15, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> Anyone else starting to think Mikey is an absolute cock?



weeks ago!


----------



## Sadken (Jul 15, 2008)

Rachel probably did catalogue modelling or something like that.    Personally, I've always thought she was cute and chose her as my number one most fancied on the first night.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 15, 2008)

Eviction rumour this week is Belinda and Rex


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 15, 2008)

Belinda to go, I reckon.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 15, 2008)

me too. 

lovin live feed at the moment -half naked Rex getting a massage from Kat - lots of close ups of his perfect freckly back *drools*


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 15, 2008)

Rex looks a little bit like Mr Vintage Paw.

IMO.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2008)

Lisa droning on and on about her ghostly experience and Maysoon and thingy chucking food at their window was edited for maximum lolz 

Mikey _is_ a cock. He's a boring thicky. How old is he?


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 15, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> Lisa droning on and on about her ghostly experience and Maysoon and thingy chucking food at their window was edited for maximum lolz
> 
> Mikey _is_ a cock. He's a boring thicky. How old is he?



thirty sommink


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> thirty sommink



No! He can't be??! 

<does own googling for once>

33! I'm 33! He's an IDIOT!


----------



## Sabu (Jul 15, 2008)

Why does Bex hate Mo?  Every time Mo is having a bit of fun she gives him evils and says how much she hates him.  She scares me.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 15, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> No! He can't be??!
> 
> <does own googling for once>
> 
> 33! I'm 33! He's an IDIOT!




Yes but you must remember...he's _blind_....</grave face>


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 15, 2008)

Sabu said:


> Why does Bex hate Mo?  Every time Mo is having a bit of fun she gives him evils and says how much she hates him.  She scares me.



She just bores me. 
She's boring, boring, boring...trying hard to be interesting, by shouting and having tantrums.
<sigh>


----------



## Sabu (Jul 15, 2008)

Yep and that too.  I turn it down when she opens her gob.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> Yes but you must remember...he's _blind_....</grave face>



Oh, of course 

I do find myself having questionable thoughts though. Like; did someone describe that red and orange and yellow tie-died, with stars and crosses  t-shirt to him and he said 'Perfect!' or did they just say 'Yeah, fits. Looks ace'


----------



## keithy (Jul 15, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> Yes but you must remember...he's _blind_....</grave face>



Yes, poor mikey is blind, open your eyes!


----------



## keithy (Jul 15, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh, of course
> 
> I do find myself having questionable thoughts though. Like; did someone describe that red and orange and yellow tie-died, with stars and crosses  t-shirt to him and he said 'Perfect!' or did they just say 'Yeah, fits. Looks ace'



tbf I quite like that t shirt on him


----------



## snackhead (Jul 15, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh, of course
> 
> I do find myself having questionable thoughts though. Like; did someone describe that red and orange and yellow tie-died, with stars and crosses  t-shirt to him and he said 'Perfect!' or did they just say 'Yeah, fits. Looks ace'



Worse than that he knows.. he's got a talking gadget that shouts out the colours of his clothes when he holds them up to it. Rex tried it out on his arm and it said he was orange


----------



## tommers (Jul 15, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh, of course
> 
> I do find myself having questionable thoughts though. Like; did someone describe that red and orange and yellow tie-died, with stars and crosses  t-shirt to him and he said 'Perfect!' or did they just say 'Yeah, fits. Looks ace'



sadly I know the answer to this question.

he said that he wears the clothes he used to wear before he went blind (in the early 90s) cos he knows what they look like and feels safer in them than something he has never seen.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 15, 2008)

Sabu said:


> Yep and that too. * I turn it down when she opens her gob.*



But then you'll miss gems like this..

*14:18: *Bex accidentally calls Lisa 'Mario'. She asks Lisa to smell one of the spare microphones and tell her if it smells of Mario. She says that it doesn't. Stu explains about lactic acid.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 15, 2008)

Live feed is task tastic at the moment, there's four of them with a French theme. Hell housemates have a non stop cycling task of 1040km in 30 hours. Luke's still ill so he's not taking part. 

Heaven have the other three tasks, a food challenge, mime and wine tasting.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2008)

tommers said:


> sadly I know the answer to this question.
> 
> he said that he wears the clothes he used to wear before he went blind (in the early 90s) cos he knows what they look like and feels safer in them than something he has never seen.



Oh christ. I think we should all take a moments silence to consider what we'd be wearing if we were in the same boat. It's possible I would look the spit of Mikey, turquois Kickers and all 


The machine sounds cool though


----------



## keithy (Jul 15, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh christ. I think we should all take a moments silence to consider what we'd be wearing if we were in the same boat. It's possible I would look the spit of Mikey, turquois Kickers and all
> 
> 
> The machine sounds cool though



I'd be wearing childrens illuminious green cycling shorts. I am not a child anymore but a big fat adult, it would be awful.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 15, 2008)

I wore cycling shorts a lot as a child too.  I still don't know what that was about.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 15, 2008)

Those weren't _cycling shorts_ PieEye  ...they were your pretend jodhpurs.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 15, 2008)

I expect you wore them with wellies mostly too, didn't you?


----------



## Pieface (Jul 15, 2008)

Yes 
Yes they were.

For my *air pony*


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 15, 2008)

Yes.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 15, 2008)

Who said Maysoon was boring? She was having a laugh last night.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 15, 2008)

I like Maysoon. She seems nice.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 15, 2008)

I admired her lobbing style too. She had a good lob, I thought.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 15, 2008)

Not a girly lob. 






Although I wouldn't like to say she had a manly lob either  or someone might think I was suggesting she had a penis - and I'm definitely not!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 15, 2008)

It wasn't a girly lob no. She was going for it. 

And having a laugh whilst she was at it.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 15, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> It wasn't a girly lob no. She was going for it.
> 
> And having a laugh whilst she was at it.



The show ended on a lol with her wheezing with supressed laughter behind the sofa


----------



## Pieface (Jul 15, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> Although I wouldn't like to say she had a manly lob either  or someone might think I was suggesting she had a penis - and I'm definitely not!



a _plastecine _penis


----------



## foo (Jul 15, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> She just bores me.
> She's boring, boring, boring...trying hard to be interesting, by shouting and having tantrums.
> <sigh>



too right. she irritates me more than anyone in there. i do quite like Luke when he's around Bex though. well, he makes me laugh at least - and i like his strict tone when he says 'Rebecca'


----------



## Pieface (Jul 15, 2008)

Her boobs are alarming.  She never seems to have a bra on.  I'm really not sure how I've avoided seeing nipple yet.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 15, 2008)

foo said:


> too right. she irritates me more than anyone in there. i do quite like Luke when he's around Bex though. well, he makes me laugh at least - and i like his strict tone when he says 'Rebecca'



Bex is tediously boring, and Luke awfully two-faced and conniving. But when they are together it is rather amusing.


----------



## foo (Jul 15, 2008)

exosculate said:


> Bex is tediously boring, and Luke awfully two-faced and conniving. But when they are together it is rather amusing.



which is why they had that snog on eviction night i reckon....


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 15, 2008)

PieEye said:


> Her boobs are alarming.  She never seems to have a bra on.  I'm really not sure how I've avoided seeing nipple yet.



I have seen nipple quite a few times.

I saw some boobs that are like Bex's when I was out the other day. The girl was walking in a straight line down the road, but her boobs were EVERYWHERE.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 15, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Eviction rumour this week is Belinda and Rex




Tis true (that's 2 weeks in a row) bye Belinda


----------



## snackhead (Jul 15, 2008)

Spoiler: here's who nominated who



Darnell nominates Rex and Rebecca
Maysoon -Belinda and Rebecca
Dale -Belinda and Lisa
Luke- Rex and Mo (yawn)
Rebecca (see Luke's entry above )
Sara-Mo(I thought she loved him ) and Rachel
Kat- Lisa and Rebecca
Rachel -Lisa and Luke
Mikey- Rex and Belinda
Stuart -Belinda and Mo
Mo-Rebecca and Stuart
Rex -Lisa and Belinda
Belinda -Rex and Rachel
Lisa -Rex and Rachel


----------



## exosculate (Jul 15, 2008)

Who is Belinda?


----------



## snackhead (Jul 15, 2008)

exosculate said:


> Who is Belinda?



One of the three new ones, she annoys the house at night with her snoring and annoys them during the day with her piss poor jazz singing


----------



## zoooo (Jul 15, 2008)

Hope Belinda goes out soon, swiftly followed by Mikey, then Sara.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 15, 2008)

snackhead said:


> One of the three new ones, she annoys the house at night with her snoring and annoys them during the day with her piss poor jazz singing



Oh the chubby one who thinks she's on x-factor.

Yeah I'd rather keep prospective celebrity chef man in. Despite his twittishness.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 15, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Hope Belinda goes out soon, *swiftly followed by Mikey, *then Sara.



I hope so too but he's only picked up 3 nominations so far from Rebecca, Jen and Sylvia


----------



## exosculate (Jul 15, 2008)

snackhead said:


> I hope so too but he's only picked up 3 nominations so far from Rebecca, Jen and Sylvia



Unless Mikey does something really bad, he will be a stayer, cos the voters (in the house) will fear nominating him will look bad. Last 6 I reckon based on this alone.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 15, 2008)

exosculate said:


> Unless Mikey does something really bad, he will be a stayer, cos the voters (in the house) will fear nominating him will look bad. Last 6 I reckon based on this alone.



I know, I would've thought washing his balls in a drinking cup was enough to put him on the block.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 15, 2008)

You would think.
I bet loads of people now think that's a thing all blind people do!
Yikes.

I'm hoping soon BB will do their thing of putting everyone up. (as a 'punishment' or something)

That's always very entertaining.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 15, 2008)

Rex making a massive schoolboy error - Dale, Mo and Kat talking to him about Friday, saying he's definitely staying. Instead of keeping a discreet silence he finally says "yeh, the more I think about it the more I think I'm staying" then "Belinda's definitely going" 

Rule no 1 Rex -no matter how obvious the outcome seems, *never ever* predict out loud *slaps forehead*

Belinda is useless on the bike riding task - with a bit of clever editing that can be made into comedy - combine that with bits of Rex being arrogant, rude and sarcastic (the main reasons he's been nominated) and he could be in for a shock come Friday


----------



## snackhead (Jul 15, 2008)

zoooo said:


> You would think.
> I bet loads of people now think that's a thing all blind people do!
> Yikes.
> 
> ...



Yes a double eviction should see Mikey and Bex gone


----------



## snackhead (Jul 15, 2008)

This is in no way funny but Belinda's had some sort of mishap on the static bike. Didn't see what happened but she's been hyperventilating saying she "feels peculiar" and shaking- Lisa keeps trying to force tea and water down her. Dale and Darnell teasing Rex that it might make it difficult for him to stay after Friday...................


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 15, 2008)

exosculate said:


> Unless Mikey does something really bad, he will be a stayer, cos the voters (in the house) will fear nominating him will look bad.



Hey! What are you saying?! 
The man's <hush>_blind_</hushed tone> for heavens sake!


----------



## snackhead (Jul 15, 2008)

Right Belinda  has to go if only for this line "I had no painkillers when I had my son, I gave birth to him on a bean bag, not even a tear, but THAT......(points to the bike room and shakes her head)


----------



## ymu (Jul 15, 2008)

snackhead said:


> This is in no way funny but Belinda's had some sort of mishap on the static bike. Didn't see what happened but she's been hyperventilating saying she "feels peculiar" and shaking- Lisa keeps trying to force tea and water down her. Dale and Darnell teasing Rex that it might make it difficult for him to stay after Friday...................


Mario would never have allowed her to make a second attempt. Oh, what have you done BB voters, what have you done? 

*shakes head sadly


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 15, 2008)

There is just no facilitation going on anymore.



((((bb housemates))))


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 15, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Rule no 1 Rex -no matter how obvious the outcome seems, *never ever* predict out loud *slaps forehead*



That is serious BB fail.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 15, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> Hey! What are you saying?!
> The man's <hush>_blind_</hushed tone> for heavens sake!



Exactly, you aint seen me right!


----------



## Scarlette (Jul 15, 2008)

I am feeling strangely fond of Luke. Is this normal? Also, is he getting better looking?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 15, 2008)

milly molly said:


> I am feeling strangely fond of Luke. Is this normal? Also, is he getting better looking?



So many levels of wrong.

(((millymolly)))


----------



## Scarlette (Jul 15, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> So many levels of wrong.
> 
> (((millymolly)))



I know.  But I don't watch this all the time so am sure I don't know how wrong it is.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 15, 2008)

milly molly said:


> I know.  But I don't watch this all the time so am sure I don't know how wrong it is.



Its VERY wrong.


----------



## Scarlette (Jul 15, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Its VERY wrong.



Not as wrong as what Stuart just did with his pec, surely?


----------



## snackhead (Jul 15, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Its VERY wrong.



*Nods*


----------



## moomoo (Jul 15, 2008)

I hate Mikey. 

That is all.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 15, 2008)

I just saw the screen out of the corner of my eye. I thought I was looking at a sculpture but it was Stu's chest.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 15, 2008)

milly molly said:


> Not as wrong as what Stuart just did with his pec, surely?



Worse. Much worse.


----------



## Scarlette (Jul 15, 2008)

moomoo said:


> I hate Mikey.
> 
> That is all.



Really? Why? I clearly must watch more to see what's going on. I am so out the loop.


----------



## Scarlette (Jul 15, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> I just saw the screen out of the corner of my eye. I thought I was looking at a sculpture but it was Stu's chest.



I don't like his chest AT ALL.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 15, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Rex making a massive schoolboy error - Dale, Mo and Kat talking to him about Friday, saying he's definitely staying. Instead of keeping a discreet silence he finally says "yeh, the more I think about it the more I think I'm staying" then "Belinda's definitely going"
> 
> Rule no 1 Rex -no matter how obvious the outcome seems, *never ever* predict out loud *slaps forehead*
> 
> Belinda is useless on the bike riding task - with a bit of clever editing that can be made into comedy - *combine that with bits of Rex being arrogant, rude and sarcastic *(the main reasons he's been nominated) and he could be in for a shock come Friday



*worries*


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 15, 2008)

milly molly said:


> I don't like his chest AT ALL.



I'm not sure if I like it or not. I just thought it was a sculpture. 

oh God Rex...SHUT THE FUCK UP!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 15, 2008)

milly molly said:


> I don't like his chest AT ALL.



You wont like my chest then. Its like that only more toned.


----------



## Scarlette (Jul 15, 2008)

What was the point of Rex's question just then? I used to think he was hot. Now I see he's a knob. Plus, how can you buy lunch and dinner for two people, plus taxis for £50? KNOB.


----------



## Scarlette (Jul 15, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> You wont like my chest then. Its like that only more toned.



Well, it is the flabbiness of his that upsets me. I like my men to be so firm that they cannot actually move.

not really


----------



## snackhead (Jul 15, 2008)

milly molly said:


> What was the point of Rex's question just then? I used to think he was hot. Now I see he's a knob. Plus, how can you buy lunch and dinner for two people, plus taxis for £50? KNOB.



He eats for free at his dad's restaurants


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 15, 2008)

milly molly said:


> What was the point of Rex's question just then? I used to think he was hot. Now I see he's a knob. Plus, how can you buy lunch and dinner for two people, plus taxis for £50? KNOB.



He's got no sense of self worth away from his Daddy's money.


----------



## Scarlette (Jul 15, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> I'm not sure if I like it or not. I just thought it was a sculpture.
> 
> oh God Rex...SHUT THE FUCK UP!



Yes. Exactly. Yes!


----------



## Scarlette (Jul 15, 2008)

Phwoar. Did you see Luke lying in bed, all snotty? 

just kidding. honest.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 15, 2008)

Lisa channeling Shaun in her noms - last week she thought Rex was ace


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 15, 2008)

at the "big brother reminds housemates not to sit on the fence" comment thingy.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 15, 2008)

Mikey is really bothered by nominations.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 15, 2008)

Does Bex think she is funny??


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 15, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Does Bex think she is funny??



I think she does.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 15, 2008)

milly molly said:


> What was the point of Rex's question just then? I used to think he was hot. Now I see he's a knob. Plus, how can you buy lunch and dinner for two people, plus taxis for £50? KNOB.



Editing. They were probably all discussing it on the Heaven side, then Rex gave his answer, and they were surprised, so he shouted over to the Hell side to get their answers.

Why are BB setting Rex up to go? 
I want Belinda out!!!

(What on earth did Stuart do with his pecs? I missed it.)


----------



## snackhead (Jul 15, 2008)

bex naked alert  *points to my tagline*


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 15, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Editing. They were probably all discussing it on the Heaven side, then Rex gave his answer, and they were surprised, so he shouted over to the Hell side to get their answers.
> 
> Why are BB setting Rex up to go?
> I want Belinda out!!!
> ...



Nah. I reckon the conversation went in the order they showed it. When he was asked he smiled and said "well I wasn't going to say but..." and proceeded to show off. I know people like this.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 15, 2008)

Brilliant! Shaun would never have allowed that food fight because of Poor Mikey.


----------



## bellator (Jul 15, 2008)

I hope Belinda, Belinda, Belinda goes!!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 15, 2008)

Its got to be BelindaX3, hasn't it? I mean Rex is a dick, but he is charasmatic, whereas BelindaX3 is pretty dull and new as well.


----------



## moomoo (Jul 15, 2008)

milly molly said:


> Really? Why? I clearly must watch more to see what's going on. I am so out the loop.




It's his voice, I can't stand it.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 15, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Its got to be BelindaX3, hasn't it? I mean Rex is a dick, but he is charasmatic, whereas BelindaX3 is pretty dull and new as well.



It should be but if Rex gets ultra confident and starts acting like he's not going by assuming we'll vote to keep him.....well....


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 15, 2008)

Somebody was saying they love Rex's voice.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 15, 2008)

snackhead said:


> It should be but if Rex gets ultra confident and starts acting like he's not going by assuming we'll vote to keep him.....well....



Its going to be much closer than the previous evictions, IMO.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 15, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Somebody was saying they love Rex's voice.



yes the sound of it is divine and he has a cute tush as well, but there are a few hundred thousand out there who don't give a toss about that and could save Belinda to teach him a lesson


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 15, 2008)

snackhead said:


> yes the sound of it is divine and he has a cute tush as well, but there are a few hundred thousand out there who don't give a toss about that and could save Belinda to teach him a lesson



But it wouldn't teach him ANYTHING.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 15, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> But it wouldn't teach him ANYTHING.



I know that and you know that, I want him to stay and go up against Bex


----------



## tommers (Jul 15, 2008)

fucking hell.  that gascoigne girl is terrible.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 15, 2008)

Rex was being a right twerp tonight wasn't he?  I think he really is really bored and is trying to get kicked out.

Stu is like a sculpture isn't he?  Does he actually own any tops - apart from that vest?


----------



## zoooo (Jul 15, 2008)

I hope not.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 15, 2008)

Aren't you the one that loves Rex's voice too?


----------



## zoooo (Jul 15, 2008)

Yes!!

I'm a complete wrong'un!


----------



## Pieface (Jul 15, 2008)

I wish I could work out a way to make Rex's voice come out of Stuart's mouth and then you'd spurt all over your keyboard


----------



## zoooo (Jul 15, 2008)

Cor. 
I so would.

Although, I do quite like how Stuart's accent makes him sound like Take That.


----------



## bellator (Jul 15, 2008)

I do think Rex is trying his all to get himself voted out of the house!
NOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! I say!!


----------



## zoooo (Jul 16, 2008)

Yep. But I think he's changed his mind, cos I watched a bit of live feed late last night and he said he was happy again now and wanted to stay.


----------



## bigbry (Jul 16, 2008)

milly molly said:


> Well, it is the flabbiness of his that upsets me. I like my men to be so firm that they cannot actually move.
> 
> not really



Are we still talking pecs - I thought maybe I'd  missed a subject change.


----------



## bellator (Jul 16, 2008)

I used to live with a girl just like Bex and believe me it was a fucking nightmare, all me me me me me me me me me me, you get the picture! Jesus I think I've just opened old wounds there, Me me me me  ARGGHHHHH!!!! 







Happy now, happy now - yes I am happy now


----------



## foo (Jul 16, 2008)

PieEye said:


> I wish I could work out a way to make Rex's voice come out of Stuart's mouth and then you'd spurt all over your keyboard



ew, Stuart's rank - his eyes are well creepy. i agree with you about Rex' voice though. yum!  

he was being a nob last night though. i got bored with them all last nigh, and watched that Stephen Fry thingy.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 16, 2008)

i am still loving rex, the more nobby he gets the more i love him. he's so funny! 'yeah i spend, like, a million pounds...no sorry, TWO million pounds a day.....just on life...'

the thing is, if i was in there, i would take the piss out of him, to his face, not in a malicious way, just in an affectionate 'you sound like a nob' way.

i reckon he could take it, he knows he's a nob, they all just pretend to listen then moan about it later!

if he'd told me that story about how he throws away mobile phones to me i would have cracked up! in his face! 

and him ordering them around during their potato task! and just generally rubbing the whole situation in their faces! oh man. i love him.

as much as bex is annoying, i kind of love her reaction to this task, being soooooooooooo bitter.

what is her problem with mo? she just sits there looking at him while he's just being cute mo and going 'oh my god i HATE him'

what is he doing??!!

i think i might like maysoon.

mikey makes me sick.


----------



## keithy (Jul 16, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> what is her problem with mo? she just sits there looking at him while he's just being cute mo and going 'oh my god i HATE him'
> 
> what is he doing??!!




She's probably really pissed off that he's seemingly effortlessly content whereas she cannot be happy unless she is getting the right amount of attention etc. 



electrogirl said:


> mikey makes me sick.



All blind people make me sick


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 16, 2008)

^^^

Lol!


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 16, 2008)

oh my word how could i forget Lisa's alien story? 

the little green man and the tent.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 16, 2008)

Oooooh yeah! That was fantastic! She got very cross with them scoffing to begin with didn't she!  

I thought it was fabulous that what really gave away the fact that he was an alien was not that he was small and green, but that he was scared of them. 

Pissed myself at the idea of the alien nicking the tent to examine too...I mean why the tent? Why not like, a tree, or something?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 16, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I saw some boobs that are like Bex's when I was out the other day. The girl was walking in a straight line down the road, but her boobs were EVERYWHERE.








			
				keithy said:
			
		

> All blind people make me sick







This thread FTW


----------



## Pieface (Jul 16, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> Oooooh yeah! That was fantastic! She got very cross with them scoffing to begin with didn't she!
> 
> I thought it was fabulous that what really gave away the fact that he was an alien was not that he was small and green, but that he was scared of them.
> 
> Pissed myself at the idea of the alien nicking the tent to examine too...I mean why the tent? Why not like, a tree, or something?



That was fabulous.  I liked her impression of the alien ducking out of sight best - I think Lisa's coming out of herself now that Shaun's gone - she's been larking about.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 16, 2008)

PieEye said:


> That was fabulous.  I liked her impression of the alien ducking out of sight best - I think Lisa's coming out of herself now that Shaun's gone - she's been larking about.



 that made me smile just thinking about it.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 16, 2008)

Darnell hasn't been doing much crouchy-leapyness recently  
But I watched a vid of him telling Luke off for being two faced and he did A LOT of pushy pushy with the hands.
He's also made a Cookie song up for Kathreya - it's quite good I guess.  He knows loads of biscuits.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 16, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Rex looks a little bit like Mr Vintage Paw.
> 
> IMO.



 He hasn't got a peanut head!



snackhead said:


> Worse than that he knows.. he's got a talking gadget that shouts out the colours of his clothes when he holds them up to it. Rex tried it out on his arm and it said he was orange



Ah, this could be why.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 16, 2008)

PieEye said:


> Darnell hasn't been doing much crouchy-leapyness recently
> .



darnell was being really leapy when they were playing scissor paper stone!

even a bit run away and come backy!

and it wasn't even angry darnell it was excitey darnell. it was the best.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 16, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> darnell was being really leapy when they were playing scissor paper stone!
> 
> even a bit run away and come backy!
> 
> and it wasn't even angry darnell it was excitey darnell. it was the best.




Oooh, I love run away and come back again Darnell 

He's like Tigger.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 16, 2008)

He got really impressed by Rex's joke yesterday - "Why does 6 hate 7?  Because 7 8 9!" 

He wants to USE it - he wants to USE a cracker joke in a song.  I hope he does - it'd be like a Sesame Street song


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 16, 2008)

PieEye said:


> He got really impressed by Rex's joke yesterday - "Why does 6 hate 7?  Because 7 8 9!"
> 
> He wants to USE it - he wants to USE a cracker joke in a song.  I hope he does - it'd be like a Sesame Street song



Rex was so impressed with the joke he was telling, but I think Darnell may have been humouring him slightly. What with every one coming in with the punchline before Rex got chance.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 16, 2008)

you could be onto something - Darnell is a bit more subtle like innit


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 16, 2008)

I can't believe that Darnell has managed to win my heart and convince me that I want him to win rather than Kat now. I love Kat, oh yes I do, but Darnell is just marvellous.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 16, 2008)

on live feed Darnell talking to Mikey and Luke, saying he knows there are people in hell who have totally slagged off heaven housemates and are resentful about who he's chosen, basically gave them both an opportunity to fess up about what they've been saying. Mikey kept quiet and Luke made out that everyone except him had bitched about it, 

Seems the sound editors have had it with Rex - They let Rachel talk freely for a while about her boyfriend Richard and the fact that he's probably on holiday with the boys, how relaxed they are, what he's up to etc. Rex only managed to get "my girlfr....." out before the sound cut


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 16, 2008)

Lisa, i have peeled 2,000 potatos before... what the fuck ?

what was the event ? would be at least 1000 people eating there.. LOL


----------



## snackhead (Jul 16, 2008)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Lisa, i have peeled 2,000 potatos before... what the fuck ?
> 
> what was the event ? would be at least 1000 people eating there.. LOL



It must've been for that event when all Shaun's fans met up


----------



## Juice Terry (Jul 16, 2008)

snackhead said:


> It must've been for that event when all Shaun's fans met up



or the annual postie chipfest?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 16, 2008)

PieEye said:


> That was fabulous.  I liked her impression of the alien ducking out of sight best



Yes!  PMSL! 

She's completely fucking nuts.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 16, 2008)

The food fight or whatever happened last night is being written up in the crappy papers as a 'riot' that caused 'thousands' of 'pounds' worth of 'damage'.

I missed it - was it as exciting as it sounds? I think only one poster ^^ has mentioned it


----------



## Flashman (Jul 16, 2008)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Lisa, i have peeled 2,000 potatos before..



..on the Ant and Dec.

Lol. Lisa needs to stay for ages she's hilarious.

 Met quite a few "Rex's" in my time, not pleasant. Hope he's gone soon.

Still Darnell ftw.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 16, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> The food fight or whatever happened last night is being written up in the crappy papers as a 'riot' that caused 'thousands' of 'pounds' worth of 'damage'.
> 
> I missed it - was it as exciting as it sounds? I think only one poster ^^ has mentioned it



er it was WELL funny. and it was very messy, but didn't look like anything that couldn't be cleaned up.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 16, 2008)

It did look pretty disgusting, but thousands of pounds worth of damage? Naw. Would just take a fair bit of time to clean up, that's all. 

I really don't like Bex, whether she is bitching or not. She's a spoilt little child who stamps her foot and sulks whenever she doesn't get her own way, and that isn't a nice trait to have.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Jul 16, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> It did look pretty disgusting, but thousands of pounds worth of damage? Naw. Would just take a fair bit of time to clean up, that's all.
> 
> I really don't like Bex, whether she is bitching or not. She's a spoilt little child who stamps her foot and sulks whenever she doesn't get her own way, and that isn't a nice trait to have.



tbf if you were a moon faced moron who could only get attention by getting your tit's out if theres an a in the day of the week then you too mgiht be somewhat less genial also ... thing is tho she's not hateable contemptable sure but we've all met people like her and we aviod them and nullify whatever it is they have to do with our lives... 

my guess is that she'll be the next kerry katona or similar...


----------



## foo (Jul 16, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> I can't believe that Darnell has managed to win my heart and convince me that I want him to win rather than Kat now. I love Kat, oh yes I do, but Darnell is just marvellous.



he's the mutt's nuts that boy. 

my winning list....

the D Man. 
Rachel/Rex (not sure atm)
Kat
Lisa (now her hilarious but turd boyfriend has gone, she's got a personality!)


erm....

i don't really like the rest. although May is growing on me.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 16, 2008)

I want a golden ticket. One that gets me into the Big Brother house for exactly 2 minutes. I'll walk up to Luke, slap his face and leave.


That's all. As you were.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 16, 2008)

Bex is a proper spoilt little bitch.

She isn't fun, Luke. She is just projecting outwards all the time because she has so much less personality than everybody else in there and is not getting the same kind of attention that she would at home. I see people like her all the time. She needs to get a fucking grip.


----------



## Wookey (Jul 16, 2008)

Please will somebody else tell me they saw Mikey knock that brew out of Lisa's manhands? I've only just stopped pissin me'sen.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 16, 2008)

Jesus get a fucking grip belindaX3. You were riding a bike for half an hour. Maybe if you stopped fucking warbling it wouldn't have been so fucking difficult.


----------



## Wookey (Jul 16, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Jesus get a fucking grip belindaX3. You were riding a bike for half an hour. Maybe if you stopped fucking warbling it wouldn't have been so fucking difficult.



GIVE HER A ROUND OF TOAST!!



I MEAN, APPLAUSE!!


----------



## Pieface (Jul 16, 2008)

Do we think BB wants Belinda out on friday? 

Full marks for Lisa bringing up the "I'm doing this is for the good of everyone" statement - it was like Comic Relief for a second.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 16, 2008)

Wookey said:


> Please will somebody else tell me they saw Mikey knock that brew out of Lisa's manhands? I've only just stopped pissin me'sen.



That was CLASS - he needs to do more of that


----------



## zoooo (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes, the tea spillage was hilarious!

Oh my god I HATE Belinda so much! (inasmuch as you can hate someone on the telly) Nothing annoys me more than a middle aged (and then some) woman who acts like a baby.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 16, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Yes, the tea spillage was hilarious!
> 
> Oh my god I HATE Belinda so much! (inasmuch as you can hate someone on the telly) Nothing annoys me more than a middle aged (and then some) woman who acts like a baby.



Innit.



I reckon she it will be her on friday.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 16, 2008)

What the fuck is up with that cycling task?   They're making it look like climbing Everest.....is it really that hard?


----------



## Flashman (Jul 16, 2008)

He must've said cunt as well cos they bleeped summat just before he knocked the brew.

 "Nae cunt is coming tae help us!" BANG SPLOSH


----------



## Flashman (Jul 16, 2008)

PieEye said:


> What the fuck is up with that cycling task?   They're making it look like climbing Everest.....is it really that hard?



I think the problem is they seem to be doing some proper mountain stages, so I assume when they hit a hill on the TV screen thingy the gears on the bike automatically switch up to a tougher one. Pretty hard for the likes of Blinda.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 16, 2008)

It was just that shot at the end of Sara actually LYING over the handlebars in an attitude of despair that made me ask 

Cycling up hills is horrid.  I feel for them, they should make Stuart do more. Yes they should


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 16, 2008)

PieEye said:


> What the fuck is up with that cycling task?   They're making it look like climbing Everest.....is it really that hard?



they can't adjust the height of the saddle, so it's far too high for sara, belinda and bex.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah, it is a horrible task.
But Belinda's mental fecking breakdown, which started way after she stopped bloody cycling, was just ridiculous and pathetic.


----------



## foo (Jul 17, 2008)

Wookey said:


> Please will somebody else tell me they saw Mikey knock that brew out of Lisa's manhands? I've only just stopped pissin me'sen.



that was brilliant 

Lisa is becoming my second favourite. she's suddenly got movement, personality, expressions -  and is so _competant._ i can see her as a sister or matron on a busy hopital ward, keeping it all going with firm love - dishing out orders to scurrying nurses with that wonderful deadpan voice. 

'pain. it isn't nice'.


----------



## Wookey (Jul 17, 2008)

foo said:


> that was brilliant
> 
> Lisa is becoming my second favourite. she's suddenly got movement, personality, expressions -  and is so _competant._ i can see her as a sister or matron on a busy hopital ward, keeping it all going with firm love - dishing out orders to scurrying nurses with that wonderful deadpan voice.
> 
> 'pain. it isn't nice'.



Brilliant, I can totally see what you mean.

Sister Lisa!


----------



## Looby (Jul 17, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> they can't adjust the height of the saddle, so it's far too high for sara, belinda and bex.



And they've taken a bike out of action. I can't believe they're not going to replace it but still expect them to complete the task.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 17, 2008)

I think the task has been halved to take into consideration the other bike being out of action.


----------



## Looby (Jul 17, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> I think the task has been halved to take into consideration the other bike being out of action.



Oh right, missed that bit.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 17, 2008)

I dunno if it was said on the main show, but they were chatting about it on the live feed yesterday - they were saying that they'd have definitely failed if both bikes had been in action, as it would have been twice as hard.


----------



## foo (Jul 17, 2008)

Rex was a nob last night wasn't he. and i think he knew it.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 17, 2008)

foo said:


> Rex was a nob last night wasn't he. and i think he knew it.



Foo Foo
Smells of poo

What was he chuntering on about this time? He only wears his trainers once then bins them? He only washes his hair in evian?


----------



## foo (Jul 17, 2008)

heh  fair comment. oh just being arrogant about him staying and Belinda leaving (although, he does have a point - she is fuckin annoying) 

i don't know why i like Rex really. i know he can be a right tosser....i think he reminds me of mates i've had over the years, and one of my brothers. i definitely don't fancy him (even though he has the sexiest voice!). he's too young anyway - with younger men, i usually end up in a big sister role. 

ask poor old dodgepot.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 17, 2008)

Rex is a tosser but he seems relatively harmless compared to nasty tossers like Mario. 

I enjoy the bits of Big Brother where they have a few universally annoying housemates and have to wait to pick them off one by one


----------



## Gmart (Jul 17, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> Rex is a tosser but he seems relatively harmless compared to nasty tossers like Mario.
> 
> I enjoy the bits of Big Brother where they have a few universally annoying housemates and have to wait to pick them off one by one



That Rex is just a wind-up merchant! 

And good for him! He's obviously really bored in there so why not. The others should stop being so sensitive!! 

Darnell to win!!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 17, 2008)

Gmarthews said:


> That Rex is just a wind-up merchant!
> 
> And good for him! He's obviously really bored in there so why not. The others should stop being so sensitive!!
> 
> Darnell to win!!



I think Darnell is in with a chance but what do I know? I am missing oranges&lemons a lot. He's not putting the hours in this time around  We need mroe mid-week stats with concise precis of HM's ups, downs and chances.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 17, 2008)

Oranges is quadra-spazzed on a life glug and typing with his feet so it's a miracle he posts at all tbh.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 17, 2008)

Flashman said:


> Oranges is quadra-spazzed on a life glug and typing with his feet so it's a miracle he posts at all tbh.



Unacceptable


----------



## Flashman (Jul 17, 2008)

You're a hard taskmaster.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 17, 2008)

Flashman said:


> You're a hard taskmaster.



Yes, I am. And I better get what I want or you're ALL on a pound a day


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 17, 2008)

the highlight clip shows bingo from the banana splits and damian lewis eating a baguette. looks a must see. when did they drop the celebs in?


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 17, 2008)

That really is a horrible task. I sympathise with them.

Is Luke still bloody ill?!


----------



## aqua (Jul 17, 2008)

why would eating that baguette make you sick?

stuffed, bloated, unable to breathe properly when you've finished but being sick? fucks sake


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 17, 2008)

Flashman said:


> Oranges is quadra-spazzed on a life glug and typing with his feet so it's a miracle he posts at all tbh.



Why I oughta... 

Eviction *oddsflash!* (typed v e r y slowly)

Belinda: 1.06
Rex: 15.5

The market would suggest that it's not exactly a close one this week.


----------



## dodgepot (Jul 17, 2008)

i've felt sick from eating too much before. it is possible.


----------



## aqua (Jul 17, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> i've felt sick from eating too much before. it is possible.


felt sick - not was sick

and they hadn't had that much before they started to be sick

rubbish


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 17, 2008)

aqua said:


> felt sick - not was sick
> 
> and they hadn't had that much before they started to be sick
> 
> rubbish



I think they were trying to make themselves sick to create more room.


----------



## Wookey (Jul 17, 2008)

Darnelle fancies the Australian, but he's so maldeveloped he can't show it and he has to metaphorically pull her hair, like a little boy would in the playground.

He slides way back in my estimation, I can't abide immature creeps like that.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 17, 2008)

Wookey said:


> Darnelle fancies the Australian, but he's so maldeveloped he has to metaphorically pull her like like a little boy in the playground.
> 
> He slides way back in my estimation, I can't abide immature creeps like that.



It was kind of like a joke that he couldn't pull off, wasn't it? Cringeworthy to watch.


----------



## Wookey (Jul 17, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> It was kind of like a joke that he couldn't pull off, wasn't it? Cringeworthy to watch.



It was. I thought Luke's reaction was very telling, he just tried to gloss over it even though he'd seen what happened.

I was choking when he ordered her to 'Make my dinner, woman!' - at that point I'd have knocked him off his chair, joke or not.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 17, 2008)

Darnell was a bit stupid there - especially since there isn't any food and won't be next week!  Loved the way Mo just casually decided to stuff it down his neck instead - actually I wanted to wring his neck when he was laughing after failing the wine task....seemed a bit shitty after that evil cycling task!


----------



## dodgepot (Jul 17, 2008)

aqua said:


> felt sick - not was sick
> 
> and they hadn't had that much before they started to be sick
> 
> rubbish



okay - i've _been_ sick after eating too much


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jul 17, 2008)

Wookey said:


> I was choking when he ordered her to 'Make my dinner, woman!' - at that point I'd have knocked him off his chair, joke or not.


 
That was weird, a made of fail moment.

Sarah on the bike was amusing in a painful way, squatting on the crossbar   I know cycling can leave you a bit sore in your nether regions if you're not used to it, but to choose the cross bar over the saddle  and to just slump over the handlebar like that and carry on 

Shite effort at the wine tasting


----------



## exosculate (Jul 17, 2008)

Wookey said:


> It was. I thought Luke's reaction was very telling, he just tried to gloss over it even though he'd seen what happened.
> 
> I was choking when he ordered her to 'Make my dinner, woman!' - at that point I'd have knocked him off his chair, joke or not.





ScallyWag II said:


> That was weird, a made of fail moment.
> 
> Sarah on the bike was amusing in a painful way, squatting on the crossbar   I know cycling can leave you a bit sore in your nether regions if you're not used to it, but to choose the cross bar over the saddle  and to just slump over the handlebar like that and carry on
> 
> Shite effort at the wine tasting




I must agree, pathetic, he's so gone down in my estimation. I have no favourite again. That wasn't just a slight forgiveable wrong, it was totally arsey.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 17, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Why I oughta...
> 
> Eviction *oddsflash!* (typed v e r y slowly)
> 
> ...



Looks like a good bet to me oranges!


----------



## Flashman (Jul 18, 2008)

Seemed really out of character for Darnell though, and he did put his face in his hands and whisper "oh God" indicating he knew he'd fucked up big style.

Was pretty odd the whole scene.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 18, 2008)

I've done stuff like Darnell did so many times.  You think that you've got your banter down with someone, a nice pisstaking rapport and then you do misjudge the level you can take it to and they make a huge fuss out of it and you're left scrabbling about trying to explain it was a joke, everyone's shouting at you "How is that funny?  How is that funny?" and suddenly it doesn't look funny at all and you just have to explain "I'm a bit of a cock".  It's a nightmare and part of the reason I don't speak to anyone anymore.


----------



## tarannau (Jul 18, 2008)

aqua said:


> why would eating that baguette make you sick?
> 
> stuffed, bloated, unable to breathe properly when you've finished but being sick? fucks sake



Wasn't it a giant Brie baguette? I've got to say I've got my blue cheese limits. That rich and cheesy cloying feel must build up fairly swiftly.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 18, 2008)

oh  no darnell! 

it was obviously a joke that went wrong though. just, the least funny joke ever.


i have to say i would've been WELL pissed off doing all that cycling and then having the heaven housemates fail fucking drinking and eating.

however, do you think big brother fixed it to be that way? like, the cycling task, it's just effort isn't it? there's no skill, so if you try hard, you'll pass..but the wine testing is a skill, and also i couldn't have eaten that baguette in half an hour, no way jesus.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 18, 2008)

Sadken said:


> I've done stuff like Darnell did so many times.  You think that you've got your banter down with someone, a nice pisstaking rapport and then you do misjudge the level you can take it to and they make a huge fuss out of it and you're left scrabbling about trying to explain it was a joke, everyone's shouting at you "How is that funny?  How is that funny?" and suddenly it doesn't look funny at all and you just have to explain "I'm a bit of a cock".  It's a nightmare and part of the reason I don't speak to anyone anymore.





I think this is exactly what happened. Unfortunate, because essentially I think he's a good guy but people are going to turn against him now.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 18, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> I think this is exactly what happened. Unfortunate, because essentially I think he's a good guy but people are going to turn against him now.



Oh god - please outline what happened? I missed it


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 18, 2008)

Wookey said:


> Darnelle fancies the Australian, but he's so maldeveloped he can't show it and he has to metaphorically pull her hair, like a little boy would in the playground.
> 
> He slides way back in my estimation, I can't abide immature creeps like that.





5t3IIa said:


> Oh god - please outline what happened? I missed it



He told Sara to go and make him some rice, like all authoritarian and stuff. Then she brought the rice to him and he just looked at it and put it down and said he just wanted to see her make it and didn't really want any and she was all like "that's so disrespectful" and Darnell was all like "oh god" when he'd realised what he'd done and everyone else was just like totally gobsmacked that Darnell would do something like that because it's just so totally out of character and he's not usually a nob and stuff and loads of people started to feel a bit sad


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 18, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> He told Sara to go and make him some rice, like all authoritarian and stuff. Then she brought the rice to him and he just looked at it and put it down and said he just wanted to see her make it and didn't really want any and she was all like "that's so disrespectful" and Darnell was all like "oh god" when he'd realised what he'd done and everyone else was just like totally gobsmacked that Darnell would do something like that because it's just so totally out of character and he's not usually a nob and stuff and loads of people started to feel a bit sad



Oh noo  Poor Darnell  What Sadken said ^^ is right.

He'll pull it back, don't worry. He has to - the rest are knobs


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 18, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> the rest are knobs



Mainly Luke, Bex, Rex, Mo, Dale and Rach. Mainly.


----------



## Fictionist (Jul 18, 2008)

Lisa. Lisa. Lisa.

The lovely Lisa.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 18, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Mainly Luke, Bex, Rex, Mo, Dale and Rach. Mainly.



Luke often makes me laugh. He has a big vocabulary and knows how to use it. 

Which out of the boy-band-type boys in the funny one?


----------



## Fictionist (Jul 18, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> He has a big vocabulary and knows how to use it.
> 
> /QUOTE]


----------



## exosculate (Jul 18, 2008)

Fictionist said:


> Lisa. Lisa. Lisa.
> 
> The lovely Lisa.



I think Lisa's a real trooper. I'm really liking her. Very straight forward sort of person.

What is she doing with Shario/Maun???


----------



## Fictionist (Jul 18, 2008)

exosculate said:


> I think Lisa's a real trooper. I'm really liking her. Very straight forward sort of person.
> 
> What is she doing with Shario/Maun???



She is a mature woman who appears to be completely comfortable with herself in every way, without being arrogant or over-bearing. It is a very attractive feature.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 18, 2008)

SHe  was wicked at the cycling - she's like a Life Coach


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 18, 2008)

PieEye said:


> SHe  was wicked at the cycling - she's like a Life Coach



She's Carol Caplin


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 18, 2008)

Fictionist said:


> She is a mature woman who appears to be completely comfortable with herself in every way, without being arrogant or over-bearing. It is a very attractive feature.



I agree with this.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 18, 2008)

Do you love her Dilli?  Are you falling again?  Don't fall too far Dill   Keep one foot on the floor at all times - like in snooker


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 18, 2008)

PieEye said:


> Do you love her Dilli?  Are you falling again?  Don't fall too far Dill   Keep one foot on the floor at all times - like in snooker



 Wise words, but I fear he's ready to pot the pink.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 18, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Wise words, but I fear he's ready to pot the pink.



I was going to go for John Virgos trick shot.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 18, 2008)

I just have to take a moment to applaud that pun wildly


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 18, 2008)

PieEye said:


> I just have to take a moment to applaud that pun wildly


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 18, 2008)

lisa's would be orange


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 18, 2008)

Fictionist said:


>



Relative to the others. Remember I told you.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 18, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> lisa's would be orange



or bleached.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 18, 2008)

PieEye said:


> or bleached.



I spect Shaun makes her to the full waxing also, he's that type. Only women who don't respect themselves have hair anywhere other than their heads. 

Has anyone noticed her scratching at herself? It's bound to be growing in by now.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 18, 2008)

I would KILL to know what he was thinking about her antics since he left - she really has woken up!


----------



## Fictionist (Jul 18, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> Relative to the others. Remember I told you.



I know, but the bar _isn't_ very high in that respect.

Maybe I was sulking 'cos you didn't like my poem about you in the General Forum thingywhatsit.


----------



## Fictionist (Jul 18, 2008)

PieEye said:


> I would KILL to know what he was thinking about her antics since he left - she really has woken up!



You kind of suspect that his insecurities very often result in his targetting Lisa in some way (most likely verbally), he struck me as being a very insecure man.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 18, 2008)

Fictionist said:


> You kind of suspect that his insecurities very often result in his targetting Lisa in some way (most likely verbally), he struck me as being a very insecure man.



yeah he's textbook. boasting is always a sign of insecurity isn't it?!

that's why i heart rexy, cos he's all gloaty but you know he's all vulnerable udnerneath.

i want to hug him.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 18, 2008)

Rex is like an open book, a ginger open book, a ginger open book with THREE, not two, THREE restaurants.

His little strop last night was really childish


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 18, 2008)

PieEye said:


> Rex is like an open book, a ginger open book, a ginger open book with THREE, not two, THREE restaurants.
> 
> His little strop last night was really childish



he's really going to town on the wanker front, i love it. 

kat can blatantly see through him, it's quite sweet, she knows he's a cuddlebear really.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 18, 2008)

PieEye said:


> Rex is like an open book, a ginger open book, a ginger open book with THREE, not two, THREE restaurants.
> 
> His little strop last night was really childish



He picked up the cup he threw on the floor. If it was a proper strop he would have stormed out of there.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 18, 2008)

Fictionist said:


> I know, but the bar _isn't_ very high in that respect.
> 
> Maybe I was sulking 'cos you didn't like my poem about you in the General Forum thingywhatsit.



This one?

I's nice to see
5 2 3
Posting on this thread.
If I could free,
5 2 3
I'd take them to a bed.

If you could be,
5 2 3
Whatever would you say.
Oh come to me,
5 2 3
And stroke my little head.

I think it's very good and you're very clever


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 18, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> He picked up the cup he threw on the floor. If it was a proper strop he would have stormed out of there.



that kind of thing cracks me up, grrrr i'm so angry, take _that_ cup!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 18, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> that kind of thing cracks me up, grrrr i'm so angry, take _that_ cup!



He really showed that cup.


----------



## Fictionist (Jul 18, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> This one?
> 
> I's nice to see
> 5 2 3
> ...




((((blush))))


----------



## Pieface (Jul 18, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> He picked up the cup he threw on the floor. If it was a proper strop he would have stormed out of there.



I know! 

He's a good boy really. He keeps alluding to this dissolute life he's trying to escape like he's an absinthe addicted dwarf fucker or something - but he still tidies up after his strops


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 18, 2008)

PieEye said:


> I know!
> 
> He's a good boy really. He keeps alluding to this dissolute life he's trying to escape like he's an absinthe addicted dwarf fucker or something - but he still tidies up after his strops



I reckon he is a thoughtful sensitive chap underneath the arsehole.

I have said it before, but he reminds me a lot of me.

You know, without the wealth and all the restaurants and everything.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 18, 2008)

The absinthe?  The dwarves?

You don't have to fall so hard for dwarves actually, Dill, they're much closer to the floor


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 18, 2008)

PieEye said:


> The absinthe?  The dwarves?
> 
> You don't have to fall so hard for dwarves actually, Dill, they're much closer to the floor



I am just not that tall, alright?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 18, 2008)

the cup throwing was so funny


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 18, 2008)

Fictionist said:


> ((((blush))))


----------



## foo (Jul 18, 2008)

missed this again last night. 

is Lisa still absolutely brilliant?


----------



## tommers (Jul 18, 2008)

PieEye said:


> Do you love her Dilli?  Are you falling again?  Don't fall too far Dill   Keep one foot on the floor at all times - like in snooker



I love her.  But in a kind of crazy amazon robot way, she's unobtainable.


----------



## foo (Jul 18, 2008)

i'd fuckin love it if Lisa won! 

Mario wouldn't know what hit him!  

bitch foo.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 18, 2008)

tommers said:


> I love her.  But in a kind of crazy amazon robot way, she's unobtainable.



When she gets out, I am going to send her this picture of me riding in a bike, so as to woo her.







(I am the one on the right)


----------



## zoooo (Jul 18, 2008)

Are you in Flight of the Conchords?...

I LOVED Rex when he picked the cup back up.
He is adorable.


----------



## bellator (Jul 18, 2008)

I want Lisa to win, Mario would simply combust into a huge sausage mess.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 18, 2008)

bellator said:


> I want Lisa to win, Mario would simply combust into a huge sausage mess.



He would try his best to passivey/agressively ruin it for her. 'Sympathy vote babe, they knew you were nothing without me'

So: tonight. Belinda is off, we get a lukewarm crowd (in the drizzle) and a lukewarm interview with Davinia. A few featherlight jabs about the singing and the  snoring and blah blah blah.


----------



## aqua (Jul 18, 2008)

I have a question about the shopping

isn't Darnell partially sighted? so how did he manage to read the board etc? I thought he said he was only really able to see shapes? (and not specifics)


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 18, 2008)

Oh my god oh my god. Stuart is so sweet.


----------



## moomoo (Jul 18, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> Oh my god oh my god. Stuart is so sweet.




I think I love him.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 18, 2008)

bye bye belindaX3


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jul 18, 2008)

Aww, felt sorry for Stuart in the diary room


----------



## snackhead (Jul 18, 2008)

This pisses me off  it's not like Stu thought BB was for a couple of days, now all of a sudden he's realised he misses his daughter


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 18, 2008)

Rachel's a bit tarted up isn't she?


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jul 18, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> bye bye belindaX3


 
shurely should be

bye bye bye belindax3?

no-one seemed particularly bothered by that announcement


----------



## Miss Potter (Jul 18, 2008)

Is Lisa's make up tattooed on? It always looks the same and never smudges


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 18, 2008)

ScallyWag II said:


> shurely should be
> 
> bye bye bye belindax3?
> 
> no-one seemed particularly bothered by that announcement



Innit, I dont anybody, those in the house or any of us outside, could have been more underwhelmed.

I dont reckon I will bother watching the interview, she is just going to sing.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 18, 2008)

alice band said:


> Is Lisa's make up tattooed on? It always looks the same and never smudges



Some of it may well be tattooed on. You can get semi-permanent eyeliner and lipliner, can't you.


----------



## tommers (Jul 18, 2008)

alice band said:


> Is Lisa's make up tattooed on? It always looks the same and never smudges


always looks the same?!?!  some people have short memories.

irish dancing.  purple lip liner.  that is all.


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jul 18, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> Some of it may well be tattooed on. You can get semi-permanent eyeliner and lipliner, can't you.


 
My mum had her eyelashes semi-tattooed on, she didn't g back for the filling in bit cos it hurt


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jul 18, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Innit, I dont anybody, those in the house or any of us outside, could have been more underwhelmed.
> 
> I dont reckon I will bother watching the interview, she is just going to sing.


 
FFS she's wearing some a union jack bridal train thingy...ugh


----------



## zoooo (Jul 18, 2008)

I could actually feel people all over the country falling in love with Stuart at that bit.


----------



## tommers (Jul 18, 2008)

haha belinda said vulva. 


and labia.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 18, 2008)

tommers said:


> haha belinda said vulva.
> 
> 
> and labia.





Both hands clasped firmly to mouth at that point.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 18, 2008)

And then she sang again 

Well, there's the pointless eviction no one cares about over and done with. Was it really worth her going in there?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 18, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> And then she sang again
> 
> Well, there's the pointless eviction no one cares about over and done with. Was it really worth her going in there?



I watched Star Trek: Voyager instead.


----------



## tommers (Jul 18, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> And then she sang again
> 
> Well, there's the pointless eviction no one cares about over and done with. Was it really worth her going in there?





I liked her.








she said vulva.  "on national tv."


----------



## snackhead (Jul 18, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I watched Star Trek: Voyager instead.



I gave it a miss as well, cleared my Sky+ backlog instead


----------



## Fictionist (Jul 19, 2008)

alice band said:


> Is Lisa's make up tattooed on? It always looks the same and never smudges




Maybe, or it could just be further evidence of her greater experience and general all round maturity in such matters.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 19, 2008)

I fucking hate you Luke. I am going to fuck you up. Then I am going to fuck up Mikey as well.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 19, 2008)

Oh Darnell. 



I think you just entered my permanent dislike list.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 19, 2008)

In other news: Rachel looks very pretty.


----------



## Looby (Jul 19, 2008)

Fucking Darnell is a nasty, selfish, lying fucking prick. He is now joint top of my shit list with Mikey.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 19, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Fucking Darnell is a nasty, selfish, lying fucking prick. He is now joint top of my shit list with Mikey.



Innit. 

There is not even chance of redemption on the list he is on now.


----------



## Looby (Jul 19, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Innit.
> 
> There is not even chance of redemption on the list he is on now.



Innit.

The only reason he admitted the booze was for everyone is because he was worried someone would check with BB. What a cunt.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 19, 2008)

Also, does anybody else think aussiebird has a really odd voice?


----------



## Looby (Jul 19, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Also, does anybody else think aussiebird has a really odd voice?



Really irritating. 

Luke, Mikey and Lisa are fucking lunatics. They've lost all perspective.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 19, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Really irritating.
> 
> Luke, Mikey and Lisa are fucking lunatics. They've lost all perspective.



Yeh, they are both sort of really really losing the plot.


----------



## moomoo (Jul 19, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Innit.
> 
> The only reason he admitted the booze was for everyone is because he was worried someone would check with BB. What a cunt.




What's happened?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 19, 2008)

I am glad they were busted for that secret pizza. I especially glad they were busted by Kat.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 19, 2008)

Aw, it was sweet. I want Stuart, Dale and Rex to be best little buddies. They're all naughty and cute together.


----------



## bellator (Jul 19, 2008)

Loved the Rex and Rachel chat


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jul 19, 2008)

Darnell is not coming across well tonight, he's being a total fuckwit.

Luke and Mikey fuck off with yer bitching.

And what are they* on about Kat being a bitch?  *they being Luke, Mikey and Lisa.  I've not seen anything nasty that she's done. Claws are out again tonight.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 19, 2008)

bellator said:


> Loved the Rex and Rachel chat



Harsh but fair!


----------



## snackhead (Jul 20, 2008)

Dale's new head of household


----------



## snackhead (Jul 20, 2008)

Mikey and Luke already lecturing him on who he should take to heaven and getting the shopping right  . Both pushing for Lisa -Dale's already said his ideal team doesn't include her.


----------



## keithy (Jul 20, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Mikey and Luke already lecturing him on who he should take to heaven and getting the shopping right  . Both pushing for Lisa -Dale's already said his ideal team doesn't include her.



I hope he goes on who he likes etc not the 'fair' option.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 20, 2008)

keithy said:


> I hope he goes on who he likes etc not the 'fair' option.



He's chosen Stuart, Rex, Bex, Luke and Maysoon. 

He wasn't allowed to chose Kat, Darnell or Mo -they broke a rule not to eat bananas which were part of the head of household competition so they've got to move to hell as a punishment. Rachel asked to be sent to hell. 

so Mikey, Lisa and Sara stay in hell for another week.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm glad Lisa and Mikey won't be with Luke and Bex. That little 4-some is poison, pure toxic poison


----------



## snackhead (Jul 20, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'm glad Lisa and Mikey won't be with Luke and Bex. That little 4-some is poison, pure toxic poison



Hopefully Lisa will finally realise that Rachel's not evil. Rex looks like he's back on form -he's just been talking about his rich family again -camera stayed on Luke's face which was twisted with hate. 

I reckon Mikey will get nastier, he won't be able to stop himself being horrible about people in heaven - I don't think Rachel's seen his spiteful side yet, she's in for a shock


----------



## keithy (Jul 20, 2008)

snackhead said:


> He's chosen Stuart, Rex, Bex, Luke and Maysoon.
> 
> He wasn't allowed to chose Kat, Darnell or Mo -they broke a rule not to eat bananas which were part of the head of household competition so they've got to move to hell as a punishment. Rachel asked to be sent to hell.
> 
> so *Mikey*, Lisa and Sara stay in hell for another week.



Mario will be turning in his grave! Poor Mikey, he's blind!!!! OPEN YOUR EYES!!!


----------



## snackhead (Jul 20, 2008)

Ooooh Mikey's with Mo who's saying he's been told that Mikey doesn't like him, wants to know if it's true. Mikey's said it's not true and he does like Mo -the flippin' liar  Mikey's desperately trying to blame the new housemates

Now Mo's asking Mikey to confirm that Luke and Bex hate him -go Mo.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 20, 2008)

keithy said:


> Mario will be turning in his grave! Poor Mikey, he's blind!!!! OPEN YOUR EYES!!!


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 20, 2008)

what's darnell done? I've missed the last couple of nights.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 20, 2008)

What Tanky said?!?


----------



## moomoo (Jul 20, 2008)

I've already asked that but everyone ignored me......


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 20, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> what's darnell done? I've missed the last couple of nights.



He was mean to Sara, and everyone was in complete shock. Then he's just been generally grumpy and a bit nasty. Rachel had a big go at him on last night's programme, and Kat said fuck very loudly in his direction (accompanied with other words too, but that stuck out). 

I really wish they could have showed Rachel's big opinionated rant at him to the other housemates who claim she's on the fence. Wankers.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh no...I liked Darnell.....


*tells everyone off for ignoring lovely moomoo*


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 20, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Oh no...I liked Darnell.....



I know. It's like he's sabotaging himself. It's plain to see.



> *tells everyone off for ignoring lovely moomoo*



Who?


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 20, 2008)

NO idea...moomoo said she already asked and everyone ignored her lol. 

((moomoo))


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 20, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> NO idea...moomoo said she already asked and everyone ignored her lol.
> 
> ((moomoo))



No, I mean 'moomoo who?'


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## moomoo (Jul 20, 2008)

Did someone say something?

I've got everybody on ignore except for Strumpet who is lovely......


----------



## snackhead (Jul 20, 2008)

keithy said:


> Mario will be turning in his grave! Poor Mikey, he's blind!!!! OPEN YOUR EYES!!!



"Mikey says his only regret about being in Hell is having to face the daily alarm. He complains about the thin mattresses on the beds in B-block. "*What will Mario think?" he asks Lisa."*


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 20, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Did someone say something?
> 
> I've got everybody on ignore except for Strumpet who is lovely......



what have I done?


----------



## bellator (Jul 20, 2008)

Dale has just gone up in my estimation.
Darnell -


----------



## moomoo (Jul 20, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> what have I done?



Awwww, nothing!   I didn't mean you - I meant 'them'......


----------



## KellyDJ (Jul 21, 2008)

oh Darnell - you've really blown it now for me 

Not sure who I want to win now.  As long as it isn't the complete shits that are Luke, Bex or Mikey - I fucking hate, hate, hate them


----------



## Sadken (Jul 21, 2008)

How/what did Darnell shout at Rachel?  Was she crying loads afterwards?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 21, 2008)

Sadken said:


> How/what did Darnell shout at Rachel?  Was she crying loads afterwards?



He didn't have a go at her. She was voicing her opinions about him having turned into a bit of a twat over the past few days and just got all "stop being a twat, you twat" on his ass. It wasn't to do with the way he'd treated her, but more of the way he'd treated others and might be perceived by them because of it.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 21, 2008)

i was only half watching last night and i totally got confuzzled by the banana thing...i thought i was tripping out..why were they kicking a banana? and why did eating the banana mean bad things? and why did monsoon have to jump off the tyre when the banana was being transported? and why did darnell want the banana if it made bad stuff happen?

man, i was bamboozled by all of that banana stuff.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 21, 2008)

Bananas _can_ be confusing, it's true.  It was irresponsible of the producers to have them in there, really.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 21, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Bananas _can_ be confusing, it's true.  It was irresponsible of the producers to have them in there, really.



it made me panicky and sad.

i was turning around to my housemates saying 'do you get it? what's going on?? what's all the banana stuff?'

they just shrugged like they didn't care. and i felt lost.


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 21, 2008)

funny how you instantly stop giving a shit about who´s doing what in BB when you´re on your hols innit


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 21, 2008)

Pavlik said:


> funny how you instantly stop giving a shit about who´s doing what in BB when you´re on your hols innit



er yeah... i never, like...ask for updates from my family...or anything..ahem.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 21, 2008)

I definitely don't ring up my girlfriend during nights out to ask who has been evicted.


----------



## Pavlik (Jul 21, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> er yeah... i never, like...ask for updates from my family...or anything..ahem.



As I was heading off on my travels I came to the conclusion that i only watched it because i was stuck at home most nights with nothing better to do.
How depressing is that.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 21, 2008)

Sadken said:


> I definitely don't ring up my girlfriend during nights out to ask who has been evicted.



and I did not text Tanky while I was of my tits at the Glade to make sure Belindax3 went.  Not I.  Nope.

So is it  thus:

Dale is leader
Darnell has turned twat
Rachel has found balls
Bananas cursed some people
Stuart just found out BB is 2 years long and he'll miss his child's first everything

?

Is that it?


----------



## Sadken (Jul 21, 2008)

PieEye said:


> Stuart just found out BB is 2 years long and he'll miss his child's first everything



  He's such a committed, loving Dad that he decided not to bother seeing his kid for upto three months in the hope he could sort out some regular shagging.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 21, 2008)

Well at least now she knows daddy is using her to curry some favour with the British public


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 21, 2008)

i don't get why stuart and jen had such a 'connection' because theyboth had kids.

i mean, okay, but they KEPT banging on about it.

i found it odd.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 21, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> i don't get why stuart and jen had such a 'connection' because theyboth had kids.
> 
> i mean, okay, but they KEPT banging on about it.
> 
> i found it odd.



Nobody else in the world has kids.  Did you not hear about that?


----------



## keithy (Jul 21, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> i don't get why stuart and jen had such a 'connection' because theyboth had kids.
> 
> i mean, okay, but they KEPT banging on about it.
> 
> i found it odd.



because then they could feel like they weren't being out of order by leaving their kids behind to seek attention on a reality tv show, as they weren't the only one.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 21, 2008)

keithy said:


> because then they could feel like they weren't being out of order by leaving their kids behind to seek attention on a reality tv show, as they weren't the only one.





I couldn't begin to judge, what with not having a baby myself, but I can only assume that if I was ever in their position I would not leave my -2 year old for 3 months to go on the telly. 

I shall say no more.

So, who do we reckon will be up this week?

I reckon Mo, Darnell and possibly Rex again. Perhaps Kat/Rachel.

I really want people to start nominating Luke, the nasty, vile, poisonous piece of shit.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 21, 2008)

I cannot believe how long he has got away with it!


----------



## Sadken (Jul 21, 2008)

Thing is, Luke is a twat but take him out and you've got no show left.  They're going to have to drop some more people in, I think.  How did they reckon Maysoon was going to provide any entertainment?  

NB - turns out a mate of mine used to go to school with Sara and knows her really well.  She asked me how she was coming across on tv and I said something along the lines of "a bit...loose, to be honest", thinking mainly of that period when she came in and lay on top of every man in the house one by one within 2 days.  My friend said that was about right, actually.  Gonna try and set up a meet when she comes out of the house.  If I can pull it off, I will field YOUR questions to her.


----------



## keithy (Jul 21, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Thing is, Luke is a twat but take him out and you've got no show left.  They're going to have to drop some more people in, I think.  How did they reckon Maysoon was going to provide any entertainment?
> 
> NB - turns out a mate of mine used to go to school with Sara and knows her really well.  She asked me how she was coming across on tv and I said something along the lines of "a bit...loose, to be honest", thinking mainly of that period when she came in and lay on top of every man in the house one by one within 2 days.  My friend said that was about right, actually.  Gonna try and set up a meet when she comes out of the house.  If I can pull it off, I will field YOUR questions to her.



ooo yay!

My question would be:

"would you let a girl with a man's name touch your fanny?"


----------



## Eva Luna (Jul 21, 2008)

Keithy!!!  ....kin ell!!!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 21, 2008)

My question would be, what's going on with your nose and could I please be your friend you gorgeous lady with the strange but intriguing voice?


----------



## Sadken (Jul 21, 2008)

_That's_ our Keithy!


----------



## keithy (Jul 21, 2008)

Eva Luna said:


> Keithy!!!  ....kin ell!!!





Sadken said:


> _That's_ our Keithy!



Shurrup Ken you stinkin piece of crap, it was all ok around these parts when everyone hated me/loved my minge. now people keep noticing when I say rude things and it's pissing me off. I used to be ignored, now I get made out to be some characature!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I is a real girl with real feelings and that.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 21, 2008)

You're a latter day Rod Hull, mate.  And every bit as obsessed with flange.  _And_ sticking your hand up things.


----------



## keithy (Jul 21, 2008)

i'm not that obsessed, today i am going to leave the house instead of staying in wanking. 

not sure hwo the sunlight will affect me eyes though, will make sure i take me sunnies like. Don't want any awful searing pain, that could be inconvenient when trying to catch the bus to the 'sex superstore' down t'road.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 21, 2008)

Why not combine leaving the house with wanking?  It's perfect trench coat weather and the average person probably wouldn't mind being confronted with a masturbating girl in her 20s at a bus stop.  Basing that on a survey of me, by the way, so I might be a bit out on what the average person in the UK at large thinks.  Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut I think not.


----------



## keithy (Jul 21, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Why not combine leaving the house with wanking?  It's perfect trench coat weather and the average person probably wouldn't mind being confronted with a masturbating girl in her 20s at a bus stop.  Basing that on a survey of me, by the way, so I might be a bit out on what the average person in the UK at large thinks.  Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut I think not.



I live in Yorkshire, they get t'mardies on when I talk about my cunt's bloody goodness. Even my friends hate me up here, not going to risk getting the shit kicked out of me by the rest of em. I do sometimes wank in toilet cubicles but i think that's still technically private innit so all is good.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 21, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> i was only half watching last night and i totally got confuzzled by the banana thing...i thought i was tripping out..why were they kicking a banana? and why did eating the banana mean bad things? and why did monsoon have to jump off the tyre when the banana was being transported? and why did darnell want the banana if it made bad stuff happen?
> 
> man, i was bamboozled by all of that banana stuff.



 Those were EXACTLY my feelings! And they still are. I have given up now.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 21, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Those were EXACTLY my feelings! And they still are. I have given up now.



oh i'm so glad. i came here for some kind of explanation but noone seems to knwo so i think we're okay.

seriously though, everyone talking about kicking the banana and then rebecca dribbling it into heaven....

headfuck.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 21, 2008)

Sadken said:


> NB - turns out a mate of mine used to go to school with Sara and knows her really well. She asked me how she was coming across on tv and I said something along the lines of "a bit...loose, to be honest", thinking mainly of that period when she came in and lay on top of every man in the house one by one within 2 days. My friend said that was about right, actually. Gonna try and set up a meet when she comes out of the house. If I can pull it off, I will field YOUR questions to her.


 
she came across as rather "friendly" in the paper the other week - she's got a habit for sleeping with minor slebs and footie stars.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 21, 2008)

Hasn't she been on the Hell side 2 weeks running? Shame.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 21, 2008)

Sadken said:


> He's such a committed, loving Dad that he decided not to bother seeing his kid for upto three months in the hope he could sort out some regular shagging.



Well at least she'll be seeing more of him while he's in the house 

http://www.newsoftheworld.co.uk/bigbrother/0607_stu.shtml

BIG BROTHER hunk Stuart is a buff lad -*and also a duff dad.*

The personal trainer has told housemates he's a "bessotted" single father who spends time with his daughter "every day".

But News of the World can reveal that he only sees five-year-old Mia ONCE every FORTNIGHT and spends cash on STEROIDS to bulk himself up, but only £30 A WEEK to provide for Mia.

The struggling single parent is in fact Mia's mum, Danielle Heath, who was left in shock at seeing Stu on TV-becuase *he FAILED to tell her, and little Mia, that he was going on BB.*

Danielle's sister, Lyndsey, raged: "It was a complete shock for the family. We had no idea he was going on Big Brother until we saw him on TV.

"He didn't even arrange cover to give Danielle a break when he takes Mia once a fortnight." Muscle-man Stuart has been telling housemate Jen about his role as a father to curry favour with the BB babe. But Lyndsey added: "He's been talking about what a great dad he is but Danielle is the sole carer.

"He said that he's a single parent, which he's not. Danielle is. Stu's not involved.".................................It was after the break-up that Lyndsey claims Stuart was shirking his responsibilities by not turning up for his fortnightly visits with Mia. She said: "He's often late or can't make it and blames it on work."

Aspiring property developer Stuart also did little to help Danielle financially care for Mia. "Stuart has lots of money-he's got a flash car and wears designer clothes. But he'd usually drop off £30 a week."


----------



## zoooo (Jul 21, 2008)

Well it must be true if it's in News of The World.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 21, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Well it must be true if it's in News of The World.



Yes it must be.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 21, 2008)

Luke's turned on Lisa big time now he's in heaven


----------



## zoooo (Jul 21, 2008)

Glad we've got that sorted out.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 21, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Luke's turned on Lisa big time now he's in heaven



what's he doing?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 21, 2008)

I bloody hope people start to see through Luke soon.

*deja vu*


----------



## snackhead (Jul 21, 2008)

PieEye said:


> what's he doing?



bitching about her with Bex. They had a go at her make up and the way she did Bex's face on eviction night. 

Lisa vomited the night before the new heaven housemates were chosen Luke reckons it was a sympathy move so Dale would feel sorry for her.

Today he's been nastily hinting to the boys that Lisa's losing the plot 

Shouldn't be too long before the others start comparing stories and realise that the jug eared shit stirrer needs nominating fast - Rachel's done it three times. I like her.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 21, 2008)

He better not be coming back to Wigan when he is finished.

*makes threatening motions*


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 21, 2008)

Rachel is very perceptive. Many of the others know about his weaselly ways, but they never do anything about it. Now who's sitting on the fence, eh, eh, EH?



How's Darnell tonight? Any leaping? Any jumping? Any lunging?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 21, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> He better not be coming back to Wigan when he is finished.
> 
> *makes threatening motions*



Ooh, a woman came into work on Saturday. She said she was from Wigan. It took all my strength to not reply with "sorry ".


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 21, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Rachel is very perceptive. Many of the others know about his weaselly ways, but they never do anything about it. Now who's sitting on the fence, eh, eh, EH?
> 
> 
> 
> How's Darnell tonight? Any leaping? Any jumping? Any lunging?



I just hope there is no bad Darnell. 

He needs to go back to his tigger ways.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 21, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Ooh, a woman came into work on Saturday. She said she was from Wigan. It took all my strength to not reply with "sorry ".



I dont think I will ever understand how hard it must be for other people not to come from Wigan. 

(((vintagepaw)))


----------



## exosculate (Jul 21, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Ooh, a woman came into work on Saturday. She said she was from Wigan. It took all my strength to not reply with "sorry ".



I know, should we set up some sort of Wigan Casualty support group?


----------



## exosculate (Jul 21, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I dont think I will ever understand how hard it must be for other people not to come from Wigan.
> 
> (((vintagepaw)))



He's hysterical, for the love of God, someone bring some smelling salts!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 21, 2008)

((((((the people of wigan))))))


----------



## snackhead (Jul 21, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Rachel is very perceptive. Many of the others know about his weaselly ways, but they never do anything about it. Now who's sitting on the fence, eh, eh, EH?
> 
> 
> 
> How's Darnell tonight? Any leaping? Any jumping? Any lunging?



He's a bit subdued, spent ages in the diary room. Maysoon had a nice chat with him earlier about calming his temper she told him as soon as he loses his temper  he loses the argument.


----------



## Strawman (Jul 21, 2008)

As someone who comes from St Helens I have great sympathy for those unfortunate pie-eaters born in Wigan


----------



## Looby (Jul 21, 2008)

Right, this bunch of wankers are really getting on my fucking tits now. 

Want to shoot in the face-
Darnell x a million
Mikey

Mo is just so fucking miserable it's makes me  just looking at him. Luke although I hate him he also really makes me laugh and I would miss him. Lisa is growing on me but she has hung around with Luke and Mikey for too long and is completely para. 

I like Stu and Dale. The rest are just a bit meh.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 21, 2008)

I'd like Bex to go.

Her and Luke are funny, but she's a spoilt child and that stampy foot bottom lip routine has worn really thin now. 

Acutally, I'd like Luke to go too. I don't care anymore that he's funny. Who gives a shit. He's a nasty cunt who needs to be taken down a peg or two.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 21, 2008)

Although I dont like Mo, Dale is a total testosterone-head


----------



## Looby (Jul 21, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'd like Bex to go.
> 
> Her and Luke are funny, but she's a spoilt child and that stampy foot bottom lip routine has worn really thin now.
> 
> Acutally, I'd like Luke to go too. I don't care anymore that he's funny. Who gives a shit. He's a nasty cunt who needs to be taken down a peg or two.



He is a nasty cunt but I will enjoy the slow realisation of this.


----------



## Looby (Jul 21, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Although I dont like Mo, Dale is a total testosterone-head



I think I would have been exactly the same tbh. Mo is a fucking cock.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 21, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Although I dont like Mo, Dale is a total testosterone-head




I like Dale in the diary room, when he calls people bellends and nobs and pricks and cocks  It's his most endearing feature. There's something so very normal and real about it.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 21, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> I like Dale in the diary room, when he calls people bellends and nobs and pricks and cocks  It's his most endearing feature. There's something so very normal and real about it.



In *any *other circumstance, I would love it.

but it makes me feel uncomfortable.

Its just the tone. When I hear it, I hear the voice of one of them nobends who goes out in a town like St Helens (where Dale is from), gets pissed and kicks off at the taxi stand.

I dont know...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 21, 2008)

I know what you mean Dilli. 

I hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate Luke.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 21, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'd like Bex to go.
> 
> Her and Luke are funny, but she's a spoilt child and that stampy foot bottom lip routine has worn really thin now.
> 
> Acutally, I'd like Luke to go too. I don't care anymore that he's funny. Who gives a shit. He's a nasty cunt who needs to be taken down a peg or two.



Bex might get nominated by Mikey, Sara and possibly Lisa, all pissed off that she shouted like a brat to compete for head of household then lasted 3 mins. Maysoon's not keen on her either. Kat will vote her again and Mo, 

not sure if Darnell will this time or Rachel -she might decide to rest that nom for a week.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 21, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Bex might get nominated by Mikey, Sara and possibly Lisa, all pissed off that she shouted like a brat to compete for head of household then lasted 3 mins. Maysoon's not keen on her either. Kat will vote her again and Mo,
> 
> not sure if Darnell will this time or Rachel -she might decide to rest that nom for a week.



You make up for the loss of orangesandlemons


----------



## snackhead (Jul 21, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> You make up for the loss of orangesandlemons



I'm not worthy


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 21, 2008)

mmmmmmm maysoon looks good there.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 21, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> I know what you mean Dilli.
> 
> I hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate Luke.



Hate isn't even a strong enough word.

I would feel alright about it if he just stopped using the words 'game playing'.

WTF does he think playing people off against each other is?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 21, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Hate isn't even a strong enough word.
> 
> I would feel alright about it if he just stopped using the words 'game playing'.
> 
> WTF does he think playing people off against each other is?



I KNOW!!!  He's such a little wormweaselturdshitcuntarsebastardtoad.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 21, 2008)

Christ Kat don't give your knickers to Mikey


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 21, 2008)

Cookie Power girl!!!!!

Poor Kat.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 21, 2008)

Ok people hold onto your dinners


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 21, 2008)

*gags violently*

She didn't...just lick..........ohgod she did


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 21, 2008)

hehehehehe


----------



## snackhead (Jul 21, 2008)

It's just about to get worse *puts doughnuts down*


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 21, 2008)

Oh they're just all gonna be daring gullible Bex to do stuff all week aren't they


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 21, 2008)

Right, it's really horrible they always ask Bex to get her kit off. She's clearly got a bad self-image, and she always does it.

Do this Bex, do that Bex.

It's pretty sad.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 21, 2008)

As much as I love bewbs, I think the guys suggesting she get topless and do starjumps is a bit unpleasant. I am not saying it is against he will coz she loves getting her boobs out, but there was little looks on her face...


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 21, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Right, it's really horrible they always ask Bex to get her kit off. She's clearly got a bad self-image, and she always does it.
> 
> Do this Bex, do that Bex.
> 
> It's pretty sad.



snap! we said that at the same time.

I saw it live last night and it was worse without the editing.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 21, 2008)

Dale always tries to get her to do it.

Her face at the end made me sad. Like she was trying to hold on to some sort of dignity.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 21, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Oh they're just all gonna be daring gullible Bex to do stuff all week aren't they



Thats why she was put in heaven, IMO.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 21, 2008)

Don't worry Luke will comfort her.....................................


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 21, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Dale always tries to get her to do it.
> 
> Her face at the end made me sad. Like she was trying to hold on to some sort of dignity.



Innit. 

I thought right from the moment Dale became head of house that this weeks heaven would be unpleasant.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 21, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Thats why she was put in heaven, IMO.



You have a point I think


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 21, 2008)

It's so fucking sad.

The constant manipulation by various people in this season is quite vile.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 21, 2008)

OK - who do we currently like the most?

I'm thinking Stuart and dare I say it Kat, Dale is hard to really dislike, the rest appear to me to be a total and utter shower of shite!

I might just like Lisa still to be fair.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 21, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> It's so fucking sad.
> 
> The constant manipulation by various people in this season is quite vile.



The heaven side is proper teenage.

Pretty boys thinking they are gods gift, oozing testosterone.

Not pretty boys (luke) fawning over the not so pretty girl.

Not so pretty girl doing everything she can to get noticed, doing everything the pretty boys say because that what will make her be respected, when its only the opposite.

And the truly pretty girl doing everything not to be noticed at all.

Very sad.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 21, 2008)

What am I saying, teenage? That is life isn't it?


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 21, 2008)

Thats about size of it I think Dill yup....

Life? Eek...not for me thank fuk. I agree with the teenage sentiment...


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 21, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Thats about size of it I think Dill yup....



Thats depressed me a bit now.

*sob*


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 21, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Thats about size of it I think Dill yup....
> 
> Life? Eek...not for me thank fuk. I agree with the teenage sentiment...



Well. I am glad you say that. There is hope yet.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 21, 2008)

It's a bit weird in there tonight - there was no genuine fun. I think they're all sad and bored.  I was bored and I had crisps and a bright pink skirt on ffs.

Lisa had a good moment when she compared herself to Jesus for allowing Bex to go to heaven or something -AND I saw her brushing a hairpiece!  Are those ponytails fake???


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 21, 2008)

I still like Kat, although I'm fully aware she doesn't appear to do much these days.

I was fully on Darnell's side, but the past few days have gotten me wondering. I fear he's having some kind of inner crisis, and the mean Darnell isn't really the real guy.

I know Rachel isn't the most interesting, but I like her integrity and think she's put up with a lot of shit from people (Rex has been pissing me off going on and on telling her she's the most boring person ever).

Those 3 are at the top of my list. Stu might make it close, but not quite. I don't mind Rex and Mo too much, but sometimes their nobishness annoys me a bit too much.

I don't really know enough about Maysoon and Sara to form an opinion yet.

The rest not mentioned are evil and vile and I hate them. Yes, that includes Lisa. She might be funny, weird etc, but she's as poisonous as the rest of them when she wants to be, and that isn't a nice quality to have.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 21, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Thats depressed me a bit now.
> 
> *sob*



dilly do you have anyone you actually like in there??


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 21, 2008)

exosculate said:


> dilly do you have anyone you actually like in there??



Do I fuck its big brother innit. I hate them all. They have all let me down and they have to live with that.


----------



## moomoo (Jul 21, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> I know what you mean Dilli.
> 
> I hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate hate Luke.



Oh stop it VP! 

You know you love him really...............


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 21, 2008)

I think I hate Rachel, and maybe Maysoon, the least, though.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 21, 2008)

PieEye said:


> It's a bit weird in there tonight - there was no genuine fun. I think they're all sad and bored.  I was bored and I had crisps and a bright pink skirt on ffs.
> 
> Lisa had a good moment when she compared herself to Jesus for allowing Bex to go to heaven or something -AND I saw her brushing a hairpiece!  Are those ponytails fake???



Part of it - she clips them into her hair


----------



## Pieface (Jul 21, 2008)

Why is no one taking the piss out of Rex to his face??  If he'd been twatting on about the races to me I'd have been really sarky "I WISH I was you Rex - really, you're all I've ever wanted to be" *sob* etc

Why do they take him so straight?   He's not trying to annoy them with that anymore - I think that's him being a total cock again.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 21, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> I was fully on Darnell's side, but the past few days have gotten me wondering. I fear he's having some kind of inner crisis, and the mean Darnell isn't really the real guy.



I actually am starting to think Darnell is much worse than i first thought when the cracks started to appear.

1) Childish
2) Selfish
3) An over inflated view of his own intelligence
4) He says things he thinks are understatedly profound when they are so not clever at all.

I find him a very negative person actually, I think he was pretending to be nice he just couldn't keep his disguise on.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 21, 2008)

PieEye said:


> Why is no one taking the piss out of Rex to his face??  If he'd been twatting on about the races to me I'd have been really sarky "I WISH I was you Rex - really, you're all I've ever wanted to be" *sob* etc
> 
> Why do they take him so straight?   He's not trying to annoy them with that anymore - I think that's him being a total cock again.



I would be *WELL* taking the piss myself. He is one of the biggest jokes in there, I cant believe nobody has jumped on that to take him down a bit.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 21, 2008)

PieEye said:


> Why is no one taking the piss out of Rex to his face??  If he'd been twatting on about the races to me I'd have been really sarky "I WISH I was you Rex - really, you're all I've ever wanted to be" *sob* etc
> 
> Why do they take him so straight?   He's not trying to annoy them with that anymore - I think that's him being a total cock again.



Sadly they put people in who are incapable of coming to such sensible conclusions!


----------



## exosculate (Jul 21, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Do I fuck its big brother innit. I hate them all. They have all let me down and they have to live with that.



I wish you were in there, i think you would be funny!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 21, 2008)

exosculate said:


> I wish you were in there, i think you would be funny!



I would just a more nobhead version of Luke, sadly.



And not as pretty either.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 21, 2008)

exosculate said:


> I actually am starting to think Darnell is much worse than i first thought when the cracks started to appear.
> 
> 1) Childish
> 2) Selfish
> ...



See that just sounds like Mo to me 

WHY was he trying to talk to Mikey in riddles tonight??  He's not fucking clever enough!  He was making no sense whatsoever - and when he talks such shit he simply cannot be quiet!  Mikey was just sat there clearly thinking 2 things:

"Shit, Bex or Luke has dobbed me in"
and
"But I'm not sure if Mo has worked that part out yet."

Mo's a fool.  Apart from when he was making that kissy face at Dale and sending him into testosterone overdrive  That was well funny.


----------



## Scarlette (Jul 21, 2008)

Right. I'm here again to say that I like Luke. Since being, quite frankly, ATTACKED on here for saying he seemed nice, I have been studying him and still think I am right. He DOES seem great!


----------



## exosculate (Jul 21, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I would just a more nobhead version of Luke, sadly.
> 
> 
> 
> And not as pretty either.



No there can only be one King of the Knobheads.

There is still room for a Duke of Pork however?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 21, 2008)

milly molly said:


> Right. I'm here again to say that I like Luke. Since being, quite frankly, ATTACKED on here for saying he seemed nice, I have been studying him and still think I am right. He DOES seem great!



ATTACK! ATTACK!! ATTACK!!!

Go back from whence you came, heretic


----------



## exosculate (Jul 21, 2008)

milly molly said:


> Right. I'm here again to say that I like Luke. Since being, quite frankly, ATTACKED on here for saying he seemed nice, I have been studying him and still think I am right. He DOES seem great!



*Ian Paisley voice* *He is the sporn of Lucifer* *Ian Paisley voice*


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 21, 2008)

exosculate said:


> *Ian Paisley voice* *He is the sporn of Lucifer* *Ian Paisley voice*



Ooh, Ian Paisley was at my uni the other week.*








*sort of.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 21, 2008)

PieEye said:


> See that just sounds like Mo to me
> 
> WHY was he trying to talk to Mikey in riddles tonight??  He's not fucking clever enough!  He was making no sense whatsoever - and when he talks such shit he simply cannot be quiet!  Mikey was just sat there clearly thinking 2 things:
> 
> ...



To be fair Mo makes Darnell look like an Egghead.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 21, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Ooh, Ian Paisley was at my uni the other week.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did he mention that Luke was a fallen Angel?


----------



## Scarlette (Jul 21, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> ATTACK! ATTACK!! ATTACK!!!
> 
> Go back from whence you came, heretic



Oh I'm so confused.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 21, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Ooh, Ian Paisley was at my uni the other week.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NO NO NO


----------



## Pieface (Jul 21, 2008)

milly molly said:


> Oh I'm so confused.




It's very simple really.

How MUCH does Luke bitch?
Is there ANYONE he doesn't bitch about?
Listen to him.
Imaging being around him.
Imagine what his NAN must be like if that's what the young males in the family are like.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 21, 2008)

milly molly said:


> Oh I'm so confused.



You certainly are.

(((millymolly)))

Luke is EVIL.

Not all Wiganese are that bad you know.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 21, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> NO NO NO



But you saw him too. He was there. Walking around. All tall and lumbering. With his Ian Paisley face. And everything.


----------



## Scarlette (Jul 21, 2008)

PieEye said:


> It's very simple really.
> 
> How MUCH does Luke bitch?
> Is there ANYONE he doesn't bitch about?
> ...



But I like his voice. It really tickles me for some reason. 

And a while ago he said some not very complicated word and then said 'and that is a word that means...' which really made me laugh. I'm not that patronising and I'm a fucking teacher. I liked that. He is my favourite and I hope he wins. I'd like to meet his nan. I'd like to be his nan.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 21, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> But you saw him too. He was there. Walking around. All tall and lumbering. With his Ian Paisley face. And everything.



It had to be. He had bodyguards and everything. 

At least, they _might_ have been bodyguards.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 21, 2008)

milly molly said:


> But I like his voice. It really tickles me for some reason.
> 
> And a while ago he said some not very complicated word and then said 'and that is a word that means...' which really made me laugh. I'm not that patronising and I'm a fucking teacher. I liked that. He is my favourite and I hope he wins. I'd like to meet his nan. I'd like to be his nan.



I am glad you are a fan of Wiganese.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 21, 2008)

milly molly said:


> But I like his voice. It really tickles me for some reason.
> 
> And a while ago he said some not very complicated word and then said 'and that is a word that means...' which really made me laugh. I'm not that patronising and I'm a fucking teacher. I liked that. He is my favourite and I hope he wins. I'd like to meet his nan. I'd like to be his nan.



Oh god.  He overexplains everything,  his whole family must be like that - he sounds like a one man knitting circle.  I'd punch him I would.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 21, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I am glad you are a fan of Wiganese.



It's not the accent btw - it's just.......the manner........


----------



## Scarlette (Jul 21, 2008)

PieEye said:


> Oh god.  He overexplains everything,  his whole family must be like that - he sounds *like a one man knitting circle*.  I'd punch him I would.



That's brilliant!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 21, 2008)

milly molly said:


> But I like his voice. It really tickles me for some reason.
> 
> And a while ago he said some not very complicated word and then said 'and that is a word that means...' which really made me laugh. I'm not that patronising and I'm a fucking teacher. I liked that. He is my favourite and I hope he wins. I'd like to meet his nan. I'd like to be his nan.



*shakes head*

Thankfully the sane majority of this country will not allow him to win.



Dillinger4 said:


> It had to be. He had bodyguards and everything.
> 
> At least, they _might_ have been bodyguards.



That guy who was walking slightly out of sync with him and the other guy (who you might say were N-Sync) was deffo his bodyguard.

You know, from where we were hidden in that corridor thing, we could have bombed his head.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 21, 2008)

PieEye said:


> It's not the accent btw - it's just.......the manner........



That manner, the way Luke is, it is pure Wigan. Srsly. Even down to his sticky out ears. The penchant for gossip is pretty common as well.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 21, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> *shakes head*
> 
> Thankfully the sane majority of this country will not allow him to win.
> 
> ...



I would have shouted CATHOLICS ARE GAY LOL at him, if we were not protected.


----------



## Scarlette (Jul 21, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> *shakes head*
> 
> Thankfully the sane majority of this country will not allow him to win.



But all the others are dreadfuller. 

Anyway. *sulks* I'm off to read a book. A highbrow one.


----------



## moomoo (Jul 21, 2008)

PieEye said:


> Oh god.  He overexplains everything,  his whole family must be like that - he sounds like a one man knitting circle.  I'd punch him I would.




You feel quite strongly about him don't you?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 21, 2008)

PieEye said:


> Oh god.  He overexplains everything,  his whole family must be like that - he sounds like a one man knitting circle.  I'd punch him I would.



There are loads of people like that here. Especially in the older people. There something massively camp in the whole thing, as well. It is brilliant. 

In context.

I dont know how to explain it.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 21, 2008)

I want to be able to explain it, but still be able to condemn Luke. 

He is making us look bad.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 22, 2008)

Its like Coronation Street or something. And Luke is like Ena Sharples or Blanche 

*exasperation*

*gives up*


----------



## snackhead (Jul 22, 2008)

Nominations announced today, should be more than two up this week Bex, Mo and Darnell would be a good combo for me, with Bex getting the boot


----------



## tarannau (Jul 22, 2008)

I actually can't believe anyone likes Luke. He's a snide streak of pissy moaning misery, with the body to match.


----------



## Juice Terry (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm slowly starting to hate them all, apart from maybe Rachel and Maysoon. The rest of them are just total cocks with Luke and Bex top of the shit list, I don't think I've ever hated a BB housemate as much as those two, not even that nutter Nicky, at least she had genuine mental health problems as an excuse.

Liking Darnells little coded chat with Mo, "Which two housemates do you talk to least?" Wonder who those two will nominate! Hoping they pull the same trick with the rest of the Hell side.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 22, 2008)

Yeah, Maysoon is growing on me quite a bit, she seems alright which is pretty astonishing, considering she's a model and all.  

What about Charley or Alexandra, JT?


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 22, 2008)

all the people i liek have gone wrong.

why are darnell and mo so angry all the time? i don't even know what mo was trying to say to mikey....'wake up and smell...... the fresh air...'

i heart dale, i know he gets all angry and testosterony but i think he's brighter than he makes out and he's funny.

highlight of the night though was Lisa giving herself the same status as Jesus.

i nearly died with laughter.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 22, 2008)

Yeah, I quite like Dale too, he's funny. 

Have to say though that I'm probably only watching this show to be able to keep up with the in crowd on this thread at the moment.  Seems like not much has happened for a while.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 22, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Yeah, I quite like Dale too, he's funny.
> 
> Have to say though that I'm probably only watching this show to be able to keep up with the in crowd on this thread at the moment.  Seems like not much has happened for a while.



watchign _big brother _to keep up with a thread on an _internet messageboard,_oh kenny.


----------



## Voley (Jul 22, 2008)

All I've seen of this BB is some bloke wearing a hoodie that said 'Don't Label Me, Respect Me.'

That was enough. I turned over.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 22, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> watchign _big brother _to keep up with a thread on an _internet messageboard,_oh kenny.



Well....I....I used to be cool and...I mean.....et tu, electrogirl?


----------



## Juice Terry (Jul 22, 2008)

Sadken said:


> What about Charley or Alexandra, JT?



I had a BB sabbatical last year, don't even know who they are.

That Grace though, she was a nasty piece of work.

Gotta be time for a BB twist, everyone up, double eviction? anything to spice it up.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 22, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Well....I....I used to be cool and...I mean.....et tu, electrogirl?



i do it too, i'm just projecting...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 22, 2008)

tarannau said:


> I actually can't believe anyone likes Luke. He's a snide streak of pissy moaning misery, with the body to match.



Innit.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 22, 2008)

The only one I have ever truly truly truly hated with every fiber of my being is the sleazy date rapist Cezar. I would happily fucking murder him every single day for the rest of eternity.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 22, 2008)

They have to do something.  It's dull in there - it's producing bad shit TV and that's saying something.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 22, 2008)

It would have to be a spectacular housemate to really shake things up in there.

One that will go for Luke and the pretty boys, but still be cool.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 22, 2008)

Who could do such a job ?


----------



## Sadken (Jul 22, 2008)

I would absolutely love for them to out Luke by sticking someone in there that he gets all Brideshead Revisited with except, you know, with a Wigan accent.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 22, 2008)

i like maysoon i think she might be good.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 22, 2008)

She has the heart of a tiger and the spirit of a noble wolf.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 22, 2008)

Sadken said:


> She has the heart of a tiger and the spirit of a noble wolf.



my fave


----------



## Pieface (Jul 22, 2008)

Sadken said:


> She has the heart of a tiger and the spirit of a noble wolf.



no.

she's mimed. thrown food and giggled so far.  I haven't actually heard her speak.  She has serious work to do  imo


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 22, 2008)

PieEye said:


> no.
> 
> she's mimed. thrown food and giggled so far.  I haven't actually heard her speak.  She has serious work to do  imo



I have seen her do a few things which have made me like her a bit more than the others. I dont think she has had favourable editing thus far. But there is stuff on digitalspy about her that make her sound alright. 

for example:

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/bigbrother9/a113649/maysoon-warns-darnell-about-his-temper.html



> Maysoon gave Darnell some advice this afternoon and warned him that he should "chill" and not get so aggressive with other housemates.
> 
> The 28-year-old model told him: "Sometimes you just switch because you let things build up. You should think before you speak sometimes."
> 
> Darnell agreed, saying he realised that he had to learn to control his temper. "I hate conflict," he told Maysoon. "But sometimes it's just unavoidable and I can't control it."


----------



## Sadken (Jul 22, 2008)

She makes me feel mighty real.


----------



## Juice Terry (Jul 22, 2008)

I was disappointed Mikey didn't have a go at the sack race.


----------



## tommers (Jul 22, 2008)

I found that stuff last night with bex to be pretty sad.  Not only cos of how she came across but also cos it was an attack on Luke as well.  It was the cool kids picking on the geeky kids.  No wonder they ended up arguing with each other.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 22, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Nominations announced today, should be more than two up this week Bex, Mo and Darnell would be a good combo for me, with Bex getting the boot


 
*coughs* this week's noms rumour is same as above


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 22, 2008)

I thought as much (the noms). She will go, unless something really bizarre happens with Mo or Darnell. Mo has cried enough to make us like him, and Darnell leaps. What does Bex do? Flash her tits in a sad display of low self-worth and cry like a spoilt brat all the time. Hmmmmmmm, not much of a choice is it?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 22, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> I thought as much (the noms). She will go, unless something really bizarre happens with Mo or Darnell. Mo has cried enough to make us like him, and Darnell leaps. What does Bex do? Flash her tits in a sad display of low self-worth and cry like a spoilt brat all the time. Hmmmmmmm, not much of a choice is it?



I'm not sure it's even that complicated re: Bex. Girls always get voted out innit.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 22, 2008)

Where're you seeing who is nominated?


----------



## snackhead (Jul 22, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Where're you seeing who is nominated?



the rumour went up on heatworld at half twelve this afternoon - however my own noms "prediction" that I've quoted was made at half past eight this morning........... <scratches chin>


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 22, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Where're you seeing who is nominated?



It's on the live feed and they get told then it's on the 4 evening show the next day.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 22, 2008)

Advance LOL at Luke for when Bex goes.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 22, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Advance LOL at Luke for when Bex goes.



Absolutely. It's worth watching the programme just for that.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 22, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Advance LOL at Luke for when Bex goes.



He'll be convinced that "the public hate Darnell"  I'm betting they'll go for another pre-eviction fumble thinking that it's a last minute vote winner


----------



## Sadken (Jul 22, 2008)

Cheers guys.  

Fuck, that Luke thing will be so funny...I may even vote.  Buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuut I definitely won't.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 22, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Absolutely. It's worth watching the programme just for that.



did I say LOL?

What I meant was 

ROFL


----------



## snackhead (Jul 22, 2008)

E4 6pm on BBLB is usually when the housemates find out with a live announcement. I'm not missing this one.


----------



## Juice Terry (Jul 22, 2008)

Darnell to Luke:

"Just because you hate Mohammed doesn't mean the public does!"

Can we really trust the public to ditch that waste of oxygen Bex?

The look on their faces when they realise that Mo and Darnell are better liked will be something else. please please please please please please please please ......


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh god, what if it all goes horribly wrong? What if Mo or Darnell are evicted???? I couldn't bare to watch any more. I can't bear to think what Luke's smarmy face will be like 

Where is orangesandlemons with his odds flash???????????????????????


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 22, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Oh god, what if it all goes horribly wrong? What if Mo or Darnell are evicted???? I couldn't bare to watch any more. I can't bear to think what Luke's smarmy face will be like
> 
> Where is orangesandlemons with his odds flash???????????????????????



this is my biggest fear, because mo and darnell have been all moody and grumpus recently, i hope this doesn't mean they go.

i honestly couldn't take it.

seriously.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 22, 2008)

I reckon there's a good chance either of our boys could get the boot.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 22, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Oh god, what if it all goes horribly wrong? What if Mo or Darnell are evicted???? I couldn't bare to watch any more. I can't bear to think what Luke's smarmy face will be like
> 
> Where is orangesandlemons with his odds flash???????????????????????



There are no odds yet - we're not allowed to bet until the official announcement is up anymore. It 'protects' us from those big bad insider traders who are out to scam the casual punter (lol). And also spoils half the fun of tuedays.
Paddypower had some odds up and then took them down again - there have been no 'trusted' leaks this week, at least until the heatworld article went up, and there was a lot of confusion as to Bex being up or not. She'll probably go btw, I'd make her something like 1.4 when the exchanges reopen...

'Citin'


----------



## Sadken (Jul 22, 2008)

How do you get hold of tickets for eviction night, does anyone know?  Doesn't look like I'm on holiday this year so I've got to find some interesting stuff to do in the summer.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 22, 2008)

Sadken said:


> I reckon there's a good chance either of our boys could get the boot.



i reckon mo could. i think people have still got enough faith in tigger darnell at the moment, but he better buck his ideas up quick and start leaping around again and saying what's what and singing 'they can't mess with us'

there's still hope, remember the turnaround on the mario/bex eviction, she was a dead cert until they showed that mario was a complete dickhead. like, his head, was actually a dick

so please please.


----------



## Juice Terry (Jul 22, 2008)

If she doesn't go that'll be it for me I can't take anymore of her running about with her norks out, last night nearly tipped me over the edge.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 22, 2008)

Sadken said:


> How do you get hold of tickets for eviction night, does anyone know?  Doesn't look like I'm on holiday this year so I've got to find some interesting stuff to do in the summer.



Details on Channel 4 BB website


----------



## keithy (Jul 22, 2008)

Darnell looks really good in blue


----------



## snackhead (Jul 22, 2008)

some weird shit shopping task happening now -different tasks all time themed.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 22, 2008)

keithy said:


> Darnell looks really good in blue



He's in a black bolier suit at the mo, looking very Public Enemy


----------



## Sadken (Jul 22, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Details on Channel 4 BB website



Cheers


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 22, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> there was a lot of confusion as to Bex being up or not. She'll probably go btw, I'd make her something like 1.4 when the exchanges reopen...
> 
> 'Citin'




There is no doubt. Girls hate girls and girls vote. It's a sad fact.


----------



## Gmart (Jul 22, 2008)

Is it true that Bex and Luke got it on last night? 

I hope so coz they obviously adore each other, tho I reck that Bex is a bit embarrassed as to this!!


----------



## snackhead (Jul 22, 2008)

Noms just announced to house, Darnell, Bex (Luke looks shocked) and Mo. Bex looks stunned


----------



## snackhead (Jul 22, 2008)

Luke's just said he's shocked that Mo's name was called out - the lying jug eared skank


----------



## snackhead (Jul 22, 2008)

Darnell looks like he's going to cry- he doesn't want to go


----------



## snackhead (Jul 22, 2008)

Gmarthews said:


> Is it true that Bex and Luke got it on last night?
> 
> I hope so coz they obviously adore each other, tho I reck that Bex is a bit embarrassed as to this!!



Two nights ago there was a 20 min fumble under the covers apparently


----------



## snackhead (Jul 22, 2008)

Ha, the heaven boys including Luke are confident that Bex is safe


----------



## exosculate (Jul 22, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> There are no odds yet - we're not allowed to bet until the official announcement is up anymore. It 'protects' us from those big bad insider traders who are out to scam the casual punter (lol). And also spoils half the fun of tuedays.
> Paddypower had some odds up and then took them down again - there have been no 'trusted' leaks this week, at least until the heatworld article went up, and there was a lot of confusion as to Bex being up or not. She'll probably go btw, I'd make her something like 1.4 when the exchanges reopen...
> 
> 'Citin'




Hi Oranges

Bex must be out.

Good riddance too!

Mo is clearly safe, wonder if there is any outside chances of making money on Darnell?


----------



## snackhead (Jul 22, 2008)

If you don't want to wait til tonight to find out here's who nominated who



Spoiler:  noms list



Dale (as head of house he can't be nominated) Mohamed and Darnell his “best mate in the house"

Rex - MIKEY (yay!!) and Lisa

Maysoon - Stuart and Bex

Luke - Mo for his greed and Darnell

Bex -same names as Luke 

Stuart same names as Luke and Bex

Darnell - Bex and Luke

Kat -same names as Darnell

Rachel -same names as Darnell

Mikey goes for Darnell and Kat -he's not a fan of happy

Mo- Bex and Stu

Lisa -Rex and Darnell.

Sara -Mo and Rachel.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 22, 2008)

Bex says "two big characters" have been nominated this week. Interesting she doesn't think Darnell registers in the outside would


----------



## snackhead (Jul 22, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> The only one I have ever truly truly truly hated with every fiber of my being is the sleazy date rapist Cezar. I would happily fucking murder him every single day for the rest of eternity.



I felt the same way about Maxwell


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 22, 2008)

snackhead said:


> I felt the same way about Maxwell



Oh yeh. He slipped my mind. Cheers.



Those two, and possibly Charley, are the ones I have actually spent money voting for.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 22, 2008)

snackhead said:


> I felt the same way about Maxwell



O god he was vile!

Off da hook!


----------



## snackhead (Jul 22, 2008)

PieEye said:


> They have to do something.  It's dull in there - it's producing bad shit TV and that's saying something.



umm... I think you might want to avoid watching the shopping tasks for this week, especially the "human clock" one


----------



## snackhead (Jul 22, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Oh yeh. He slipped my mind. Cheers.
> 
> 
> 
> Those two, and possibly Charley, are the ones I have actually spent money voting for.



The most I've spent was on Nikki, then they went and put her back in the flippin house


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 22, 2008)

snackhead said:


> The most I've spent was on Nikki, then they went and put her back in the flippin house



Nikki was kind of amusing. I only ever voted for the people who were just pure vile.


----------



## Looby (Jul 22, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> O god he was vile!
> 
> Off da hook!



And Saskia. She was a hateful bitch as well. They were truly a poisonus match made in heaven.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 22, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> And Saskia. She was a hateful bitch as well. They were truly a poisonus match made in heaven.



They split up, but he was still living with her. I saw some sort of programme with them in it talking about it. It felt rather uncomfortable.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 22, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> And Saskia. She was a hateful bitch as well. They were truly a poisonus match made in heaven.



I read in the news a few years later that she dumped him for some other Z list celebrity who was slightly more famous than him, like a footballer in the second division or something, and chucked him out of the house that they had bought together. Where ever I saw this, Maxwell was saying how he still loved her, or something.

The whole situation pleased me so much. I have no idea where I saw this though. It might even be possible that I dreamed it.

I just have an image of him packing his belongings into a van, really upset. 

Edit - it might have been one of those BB housemates of the past: Revisited kind of programs.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 22, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I read in the news a few years later that she dumped him for some other Z list celebrity who was slightly more famous than him, like a footballer in the second division or something, and chucked him out of the house that they had bought together. Where ever I saw this, Maxwell was saying how he still loved her, or something.
> 
> The whole situation pleased me so much. I have no idea where I saw this though. It might even be possible that I dreamed it.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 22, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> They split up, but he was still living with her. I saw some sort of programme with them in it talking about it. It felt rather uncomfortable.



Yes yes yes!!



nsync


----------



## snackhead (Jul 22, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I read in the news a few years later that she dumped him for some other Z list celebrity who was slightly more famous than him, like a footballer in the second division or something, and chucked him out of the house that they had bought together. Where ever I saw this, Maxwell was saying how he still loved her, or something.
> 
> The whole situation pleased me so much. I have no idea where I saw this though. It might even be possible that I dreamed it.
> 
> ...



I always suspected that she stayed with him longer than she wanted to so it wouldn't look like Kamel was right with his cutting comment about them being together for the magazine deals


----------



## Sadken (Jul 22, 2008)

Shout goin out to Victor.  Who I actually thought was pretty funny.  Remember him?  D.N.A....?


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 22, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Shout goin out to Victor.  Who I actually thought was pretty funny.  Remember him?  D.N.A....?



rant rant ghetto rant blood brethren...can we have some milk and bread please?

and they made their own tiger group.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 22, 2008)

snackhead said:


> I always suspected that she stayed with him longer than she wanted to so it wouldn't look like Kamel was right with his cutting comment about them being together for the magazine deals



yeah like he can talk, being in that deep and meaningful relationship with kinga.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 22, 2008)

Kinga.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 22, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Shout goin out to Victor.  Who I actually thought was pretty funny.  Remember him?  D.N.A....?



The jungle cats with Jason


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 22, 2008)

snackhead said:


> The jungle cats with Jason



oh that was it! jungle cats! not tigers...


----------



## snackhead (Jul 22, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> yeah like he can talk, being in that deep and meaningful relationship with kinga.



I saw them kissing for the paps once, it was very Michael Jackson/Lisa Marie Presley


----------



## snackhead (Jul 22, 2008)

General mood in the house is that Darnell will go, they reckon Bex will stay because she beat Mario. Fools


----------



## exosculate (Jul 22, 2008)

snackhead said:


> I saw them kissing for the paps once, it was very Michael Jackson/Lisa Marie Presley



Sounds like they _had_ a lot of bottle!


----------



## exosculate (Jul 22, 2008)

snackhead said:


> General mood in the house is that Darnell will go, they reckon Bex will stay because she beat Mario. Fools



She is gonna be well shocked!


----------



## Looby (Jul 22, 2008)

snackhead said:


> The jungle cats with Jason



I hated Jason. I think I hated him more than anyone but it's possible that's not true. Someone is bound to think of another housemate who was even more vile.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 22, 2008)

i've said it before and i have no idea why i need to say it again, but i fancied jason.

maybe i'm purging the shame.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 22, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> i've said it before and i have no idea why i need to say it again, but i fancied jason.
> 
> maybe i'm purging the shame.



Anyone who has firky as their electroboy can never shock me!


----------



## snackhead (Jul 22, 2008)

exosculate said:


> She is gonna be well shocked!



and Stu's paranoia will go through the roof

I wonder what she's going to say if Lisa offers to do her eviction make up again. Couple of days ago she was slagging off how awful it looked with Luke during their Lisa bitching session

Luke's just come up with this blinding revelation "the person that goes on Friday will be disliked the most by the public" Really Lukey? yeah well let's hope you remember that come Friday...................


----------



## zoooo (Jul 22, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> i've said it before and i have no idea why i need to say it again, but i fancied jason.
> 
> maybe i'm purging the shame.



Even when he made that face while doing his weight lifting?


----------



## Looby (Jul 22, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> i've said it before and i have no idea why i need to say it again, but i fancied jason.
> 
> maybe i'm purging the shame.



Oh my, you need help. Seriously, he was awful.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 22, 2008)

I fancied Alex. That's a bit weird. And Pete.
Hmmm, I'm sure there's probably someone as wrong as Jason that I've liked...

BB does strange things to us all.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 22, 2008)

zoooo said:


> I fancied Alex. That's a bit weird. And Pete.
> Hmmm, I'm sure there's probably someone as wrong as Jason that I've liked...
> 
> BB does strange things to us all.



PJ


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jul 22, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> I hated Jason. I think I hated him more than anyone but it's possible that's not true. Someone is bound to think of another housemate who was even more vile.



I'm with you girl, I couldn't even look at him without shouting at the tele. He was a vain arrogant ugly woman hating cockhead.


----------



## Looby (Jul 22, 2008)

zoooo said:


> I fancied Alex. That's a bit weird. And Pete.
> Hmmm, I'm sure there's probably someone as wrong as Jason that I've liked...
> 
> BB does strange things to us all.



I kind of fancied Alex too, I think it was when he was dressed in the 70s gear and the behind the door thing.

I also liked Tom and Andy from BB1 and Spencer from BB3.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 22, 2008)

Darnell's just been sent to jail for talking about who he nominated, he's convinced he's out on Friday. If he loses his temper again and does something stupid he might be right


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jul 22, 2008)

I fancied Tom in his red shorts and Alex behind the door.  Pete was cute too.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 22, 2008)

snackhead said:


> PJ



HA!!

Sorry. Shouldn't laugh. 

I also fancied gay Brian.


----------



## Looby (Jul 22, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> I fancied Tom in his red shorts and Alex behind the door.  Pete was cute too.



OMFG, the shorts and THAT massage.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 22, 2008)

tee hee.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 22, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Even when he made that face while doing his weight lifting?



i honestly can't explain it. i am deeply ashamed though, if that helps.

i wanted spencer to be my boyfriend.

i kind of fancied bubble aswell.

what the fuck am i?

the spencer thing is okay though i think


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 22, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> i honestly can't explain it. i am deeply ashamed though, if that helps.
> 
> i wanted spencer to be my boyfriend.
> 
> ...



You used to be cool.


----------



## Looby (Jul 22, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> i honestly can't explain it. i am deeply ashamed though, if that helps.
> 
> i wanted spencer to be my boyfriend.
> 
> ...



BUBBLE


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jul 22, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> i honestly can't explain it. i am deeply ashamed though, if that helps.
> 
> i wanted spencer to be my boyfriend.
> 
> ...



Jason and *Bubble*?!

Fuck.Ing. Hell.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 22, 2008)

i feel like flouncing.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 22, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> BUBBLE



He was really Matt Lucas wasn't he


----------



## Fatuous Sunbeam (Jul 22, 2008)

zoooo said:


> BB does strange things to us all.


You're not kidding. I fancied Dicky. I really wanted to climb on top of him.

I fancied Tom and Roberto too but none of them as much as Dicky.


(I'm a straight woman by the way.)


----------



## Looby (Jul 22, 2008)

Fatuous Sunbeam said:


> You're not kidding. I fancied Dicky. I really wanted to climb on top of him.
> 
> I fancied Tom and Roberto too but none of them as much as Dicky.
> 
> ...



I can see the dicky thing. I really can't see the appeal of Roberto though.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 22, 2008)

Who has the most fanciable woman been, not just looks, I mean personality schwing too?


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jul 22, 2008)

exosculate said:


> Who has the most fanciable woman been, not just looks, I mean personality schwing too?



Anna.

I am a straight woman btw.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 22, 2008)

exosculate said:


> Who has the most fanciable woman been, not just looks, I mean personality schwing too?



spencer deffo.

my fave housemate is aiseleyne though. not sexy feelings.


----------



## Fatuous Sunbeam (Jul 22, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> Anna.
> 
> I am a straight woman btw.



I agree! Anna was one of my favourite hms ever.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 22, 2008)

exosculate said:


> Hi Oranges
> 
> Bex must be out.
> 
> ...



Hi exo. You'd think Bex is a cert, I'd imagine they'll try to edit against either Mo or Darnell (only one to avoid splitting the vote). Bex is probably more useful to BB than the other two, but I suspect they'll have limited joy. I actually agree with you that Darnell is in more danger than Mo (who'll bother voting to evict that lazy lardarse in a three-way?). Darnell also has more potential for a Victor-style temper flare-up. The market disagrees quite strongly with us however.

Bex will probably go, but I've had a bit of Darnell at 28s for a giggle or trade. Rude not to at that price. We'll know by the end of tonight whether BB is resigned to losing her or wants to put up a fight - and who they'll be editing against.

eviction *oddsflash!*

Bex: 1.28
Mo: 4.2
Darnell: 25.0!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 22, 2008)

Fatuous Sunbeam said:


> I agree! Anna was one of my favourite hms ever.



I agree too. Anna ruled.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 22, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> spencer deffo.
> 
> my fave housemate is aiseleyne though. not sexy feelings.



AshLEEEYYYNNNNNNNNNNEEEEE

You better know yourself, little girl.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 22, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> AshLEEEYYYNNNNNNNNNNEEEEE
> 
> You better know yourself, little girl.



she was fucking ACE


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 22, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> she was fucking ACE



Innit. I liked her then and I somehow like her even more now.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 22, 2008)

well said about Luke, Darnell.


----------



## Random One (Jul 22, 2008)

oh god Bex is such an over-acting biatch


----------



## snackhead (Jul 22, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> well said about Luke, Darnell.



Rachel's good on Luke too


----------



## snackhead (Jul 22, 2008)

Mikey probably had headache after that rant


----------



## zoooo (Jul 22, 2008)

I can understand fancying Dicky.
There was another tall bald gay man the year before, that I liked. What the hell was his name?...


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 22, 2008)

oooooooooooooooo Rachel! nice burn on Luke there.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 22, 2008)

zoooo said:


> I can understand fancying Dicky.
> There was another tall bald gay man the year before, that I liked. What the hell was his name?...



Richard?


----------



## zoooo (Jul 22, 2008)

Wasn't that just Dicky's full name 

Ooh! maybe Dan?...


----------



## snackhead (Jul 22, 2008)

zoooo said:


> I can understand fancying Dicky.
> There was another tall bald gay man the year before, that I liked. What the hell was his name?...



Dan


----------



## zoooo (Jul 22, 2008)

AHA!

Ooh I feel all better now.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 22, 2008)

Rebecca's said she doesn't think she's going


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 22, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Rebecca's said she doesn't think she's going



That doesn't bode well.


----------



## dodgepot (Jul 22, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> she was fucking ACE



she was.

science was a good one too.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 22, 2008)

Science!!!!!

Eaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasssy


----------



## snackhead (Jul 22, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> That doesn't bode well.



It gets funnier - Dale's said the only thing that's saving Darnell is that Mo's up as well! He thinks Darnell would defo be out if it was a two horse race. C4 are going to have to do split screens to get all the dropped jaws in shot come Friday


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 22, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Innit. I liked her then and I somehow like her even more now.



ashaaalleeeeyyyyne has been one of my favourites too.

I saw dan in topshop one day, which was nice. I saw eugene too that day, and had my pic taken with him 

and spencer is the only male housemate that it's ok to really fancy


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 22, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Science!!!!!
> 
> Eaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasssy



too much boozy makes me woozy


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 22, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Innit. I liked her then and I somehow like her even more now.



and she's pal with charlie brooker, they both went to glasto last year together which is both  and


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 22, 2008)

I meant to say that in my post


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 22, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> too much boozy makes me woozy



He is fuckin cool.





electrogirl said:


> and she's pal with charlie brooker, they both went to glasto last year together which is both  and



Yeh, I saw her on Screenwipe. She was on the culture show the other week talking about 1984 as well. She is not just a pretty face, IMO.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 22, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> I meant to say that in my post


----------



## snackhead (Jul 22, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> too much boozy makes me woozy



"Tweedle dum, tweedle dee and tweedle twat"


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 22, 2008)

I wish I'd bump into aisleyne out and about in london town - but mostly it's rubbish old becki sediki (who?!?!  ) that I see  seen nadia a few times as well.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 22, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> I wish I'd bump into aisleyne out and about in london town - but mostly it's rubbish old becki sediki (who?!?!  ) that I see  seen nadia a few times as well.



yeah aisleyne's one of those girls i want to be best friends with, i think we'd have a hoot.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 22, 2008)

I saw Science the year his show was on, Samanda (they're very tall), Brian from last year a couple of times and Preston from celeb


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 22, 2008)

I think she's mates with old winehouse isn't she? can you imagine a night out with them?   I'D LOVE IT!!!


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 22, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> I think she's mates with old winehouse isn't she? can you imagine a night out with them?   I'D LOVE IT!!!



oh my giddy aunt.

i want i want i want to be in their gang. seriously.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 22, 2008)

me too 

but maybe only for a little while


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 22, 2008)

I am already in their gang. 

But you cant join.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 22, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> me too
> 
> but maybe only for a little while



yeah i think i'd probably die if it were a long term thing....







i still want to be here though.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 22, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I am already in their gang.
> 
> But you cant join.


I don't believe you. you're in bex's gang


----------



## Sadken (Jul 23, 2008)

Does anyone want to know how sad I am?


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 23, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Does anyone want to know how sad I am?



always.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 23, 2008)

Well, I went on the heatworld website and read through quite a lot of their blabbering crap and, basically, it ain't looking good for us if we've all decided that Bex has to go.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 23, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Well, I went on the heatworld website and read through quite a lot of their blabbering crap and, basically, it ain't looking good for us if we've all decided that Bex has to go.



that is equally sad of you as it is genuinely sad.

i want her out! 

darnell is getting on my nerves at the moment though.....all that bitterness about dale picking friends or whatever.....shhhhhhh...that's what you did darnell!


----------



## Sadken (Jul 23, 2008)

I reckon Mo is gonna go.  Watch the producers focus in on him or Darnell being knobbish all this week.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 23, 2008)

Sadken said:


> I reckon Mo is gonna go.  Watch the producers focus in on him or Darnell being knobbish all this week.



yeah we haven't got a chance to be fair, mo and darnell are coming across as grumpy fuckers and bex is coing across as a hoot! (if you like that kind of embarassing cringey behaviour)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 23, 2008)

Oh god.

I will stop watching. I mean it. I won't be able to stand Luke and Bex's snidey gloating if one of them go. I'd rather eat my own shit on toast.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 23, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Oh god.
> 
> I will stop watching. I mean it. I won't be able to stand Luke and Bex's snidey gloating if one of them go. I'd rather eat my own shit on toast.



that shit on toast thread has contaminated urban i think. i've heard lots of people use that phrase recently.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 23, 2008)

Considering voting.  I can't have Bex remaining in there.  It's time for each of us to stand up, walk over to phone, dial her number and shout at the automated message "NOT IN MY NAME!"


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 23, 2008)

Oh, I'll vote for her all right.

Come on people, if every single one of us on this thread put in one, solitary vote for Bex, maybe, just maybe, she might be kicked out.

O&Ls, I need an oddsflash!!!


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 23, 2008)

I voted last night 

but tbh, I reckon she'll be staying


----------



## Sadken (Jul 23, 2008)

That's, like, twelve of us tops isn't it?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 23, 2008)

Lol


----------



## Sadken (Jul 23, 2008)

How about we use her number on some leaflets that we give to some pensioners promising them free money?  Ends and means and all that.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 23, 2008)

Sadken said:


> How about we use her number on some leaflets that we give to some pensioners promising them free money?  Ends and means and all that.



YES!

Or on prostitute cards in phoneboxes.




*ducks*


----------



## Sadken (Jul 23, 2008)

She must be terminated with extreme prejudice.  By which I mean she must be killed.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 23, 2008)

I think Mo is going.  He has come across as a total dick recently.

Can I just inform you all that I have a 5.5hr Health and Safety meeting to go to in ten minutes 

Although someone fainted during the introduction video apparently so with any luck it'll have a good start


----------



## tommers (Jul 23, 2008)

PieEye said:


> I think Mo is going.  He has come across as a total dick recently.
> 
> Can I just inform you all that I have a 5.5hr Health and Safety meeting to go to in ten minutes
> 
> Although someone fainted during the introduction video apparently so with any luck it'll have a good start



did nobody risk assess the risk assessment video?

amateurs.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 23, 2008)

Mo seems to have put on a _hell_ of a lot of weight since being in there...


----------



## tommers (Jul 23, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Mo seems to have put on a _hell_ of a lot of weight since being in there...



which is strange cos everybody else seems to have lost weight.  (apart from stuart but that's cos his "muscles" are made of polystyrene.)

It must be annoying to live with Mo but Bex's screaming and hysterics after she slightly grazed her hand made me go to bed last night.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 23, 2008)

Yeah, I know!  Rex has slimmed right down, as has Stu and a few others quite noticeably, whereas Mo has ballooned!  He must be eating near enough everything in the entire house!  He's gotta be worth keeping in to see if Luke starves to death, surely?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 23, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Yeah, I know!  Rex has slimmed right down, as has Stu and a few others quite noticeably, whereas Mo has ballooned!  He must be eating near enough everything in the entire house!  He's gotta be worth keeping in to see if Luke starves to death, surely?





Good plan.


----------



## KellyDJ (Jul 23, 2008)

I'll vote for Bex.  It will be worth it just to see the look on that little wanker Luke's face when her names called out.


----------



## STFC (Jul 23, 2008)

-Dale, what is your reason for nominating Mohammed?
-'Cos he's a dick!

Made me smile, anyway.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 23, 2008)

Odds:

Bex 3/10
Mo 41/10
Darnell 14/1

Surely they can't get it that wrong can they?!


----------



## Sadken (Jul 23, 2008)

41 to fucking ten?  What sort of an odd is that?

So Bex seems to be the RED HOT favourite there, am I right?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 23, 2008)

Sadken said:


> 41 to fucking ten?  What sort of an odd is that?



4.1/1?


----------



## Felina (Jul 23, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> she was.
> 
> science was a good one too.



Oooh Science, he was good.

I think I fancied him a bit

I took the liberty of finding this clip.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 23, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> 4.1/1?



God, bookies _piss me off_!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 23, 2008)

You can't hide from maths, Ken.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 23, 2008)

PieEye said:


> I think Mo is going.  He has come across as a total dick recently.
> 
> Can I just inform you all that I have a 5.5hr Health and Safety meeting to go to in ten minutes
> 
> Although someone fainted during the introduction video apparently so with any luck it'll have a good start



Sounds like your meetings need a risk assessment!


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 23, 2008)

Sadken said:


> 41 to fucking ten?  What sort of an odd is that?
> 
> So Bex seems to be the RED HOT favourite there, am I right?


Slightly better than 4/1?!

It's from Betfair so their actual odds are 5.1 (which when you convert it = 41/10)


----------



## Sadken (Jul 23, 2008)

I've got a headache now, and I'm sweating.  It must've been the maths!  Cyber Rose must've put something in 'em!  It's bad maths, everyone!  Leave the maths alone!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 23, 2008)

I am not even sure if I watched it or dreamed it yesterday.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 23, 2008)

Funnily enough, everyone else on betfair is 999/1 to be evicted, while rex is 31/1 to be evicted!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 23, 2008)

Sadken said:


> I've got a headache now, and I'm sweating.  It must've been the maths!  Cyber Rose must've put something in 'em!  It's bad maths, everyone!  Leave the maths alone!



fookin maths.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 23, 2008)

Sadken said:


> I've got a headache now, and I'm sweating.  It must've been the maths!  Cyber Rose must've put something in 'em!  It's bad maths, everyone!  Leave the maths alone!


Bex is favourite to go by a long shot - that any better?!


----------



## Sadken (Jul 23, 2008)

So.......much.........betterrrrrrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaarrrrrrrrgggggggghhhhhhhhhh.....................


----------



## KellyDJ (Jul 23, 2008)

Altogether now - GET BEX OUT, GET BEX OUT


----------



## Felina (Jul 23, 2008)

I'd rather Mo went really.  He's so boring! What's the point of people like that in the house?


----------



## Sadken (Jul 23, 2008)

Felina said:


> I'd rather Mo went really.  He's so boring! What's the point of people like that in the house?



Pisses Luke off?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 23, 2008)

I dont think I am against bex as much as everybody else here.

But the reason she has to go is I want to see the exact moment on all the faces of all the others who support her, specifically Luke.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 23, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I dont think I am against bex as much as everybody else here.
> 
> But the reason she has to go is I want to see the exact moment on all the faces of all the others who support her, specifically Luke.


Amen to that brother! Amen!


----------



## Sadken (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm more interested in seeing Luke lick Mo and Darnell's arses for weeks to come afterwards.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 23, 2008)

That's not a metaphor, by the way.  I would genuinely like to see him rim them live on tv.


----------



## foo (Jul 23, 2008)

ken, you are a wrong un.  

haven't seen this for days. who's next up for eviction?


----------



## Pieface (Jul 23, 2008)

Welll I'm back for lunch and totally ready to FACILITATE! 

We finished on a mnemonic
*P *eople
*E *quipment
*T* asks
*E *nvironment

I kind of feel for Mario now - it's stressful once you know how to spot the hazards   You just want to risk assess it all at once


----------



## Pieface (Jul 23, 2008)

foo said:


> ken, you are a wrong un.
> 
> haven't seen this for days. who's next up for eviction?



foo - DARNELL has had a bit of a downturn and he's up with Mo and Bex.


----------



## foo (Jul 23, 2008)

really??? 

bloody hell. i'll do a search on youtube. 

3 of 'em up eh. should be interesting...!


----------



## Pieface (Jul 23, 2008)

He appears to have a bit of a temper and just goes off every now and then.  Not really badly like nbut the switch is a bit volatile.

Although he's really repentant in the diary room - it's dead sweet - and he REALLY doesn't want to go.


----------



## bigbry (Jul 23, 2008)

Felina said:


> I'd rather Mo went really.  He's so boring! What's the point of people like that in the house?



Brilliant when he wound Dale up a couple of days ago - quite made my day.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 23, 2008)

PieEye said:


> Welll I'm back for lunch and totally ready to FACILITATE!
> 
> We finished on a mnemonic
> *P *eople
> ...



If it had spelt M.A.R.I.O I would have been impressed, perhaps you could mention it in the feedback.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 23, 2008)

PieEye said:


> Welll I'm back for lunch and totally ready to FACILITATE!
> 
> We finished on a mnemonic
> *P *eople
> ...



i want mario to risk assess my life.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 23, 2008)

Sixteen in the clip and one in the hole
Mari-o is about to make some bodies turn cold
Now they droppin and yellin
Its a tad bit late
Mario and PigEye had to facilitate


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 23, 2008)

Sadken said:
			
		

> Sixteen in the clip and one in the hole
> Mari-o is about to make some bodies turn cold
> Now they droppin and yellin
> Its a tad bit late
> Mario and PigEye had to facilitate


pigeye


----------



## Sadken (Jul 23, 2008)

He _did_ write a poem, TG.  

I could butcher a rap classic for you too if you would like?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 23, 2008)

only as long as you don't call me TG


----------



## Sadken (Jul 23, 2008)

They call me 'Her' 
They call me 'That one' 
They call me 'You know - off of urban' 
They call me 'TG' 
That's not my name 
That's not my name 
That's not my name 
That's not my name 
It's Tank Girl, _alright_?

Not strictly speaking "rap" but it's such a fluid genre, y'know?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 23, 2008)

thanks very much


----------



## snackhead (Jul 23, 2008)

Paddy Power odds just up on heatworld

http://www.heatworld.com/Article/65...+bookies+favourite+to+be+evicted+on+Friday+is...

Darnell 12-1
Mo10-3
Bex 1-5


----------



## snackhead (Jul 23, 2008)

Sadken said:


> I reckon Mo is gonna go.  Watch the producers focus in on him or Darnell being knobbish all this week.



Or Bex could help speed her exit by repeatedly getting her lils out in the name of 'entertainment'


----------



## zoooo (Jul 23, 2008)

I'd prefer Darnell to go than Bex.

Please don't kill me.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 23, 2008)

sorry zooo, your request has been declined.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 23, 2008)

Yikes!

I don't like Bex, and I don't like Luke, but together they do make me laugh quite a lot.

Darnell has never once made me laugh.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 23, 2008)

Sadken said:


> I'm more interested in seeing Luke lick Mo and Darnell's arses for weeks to come afterwards.



Now that would be funny especially as Mo and Darnell have got his number, they'd probably lap it up for a couple of days then publicly tell him to do one.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 23, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Sixteen in the clip and one in the hole
> Mari-o is about to make some bodies turn cold
> Now they droppin and yellin
> Its a tad bit late
> Mario and PigEye had to facilitate



PIGEYE??? 

PIGEYE??


----------



## snackhead (Jul 23, 2008)

zoooo said:


> I don't like Bex, and I don't like Luke, but together they do make me laugh quite a lot. Darnell has never once made me laugh.





zoooo said:


> I'd prefer Darnell to go than Bex.
> 
> *Please don't kill me.*



Well the choice is pretty clear zoooo what do you value most -laughter or life? 

You decide!


----------



## snackhead (Jul 23, 2008)

Sadken said:


> That's not a metaphor, by the way.  I would genuinely like to see him rim them live on tv.



Oh.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 23, 2008)

Luke and Bex had another snog last night. This time they didn't hide under the covers like they did a couple of nights ago before she knew she was up for eviction. Luke's been in the diary room to talk about it, y'know just in case anyone missed it.

I'm sure it's all genuine and the words 'plan' and 'game' don't come into it.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 23, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Well the choice is pretty clear zoooo what do you value most -laughter or life?
> 
> You decide!



*grudgingly picks up phone and votes Bex out. Twice*


----------



## snackhead (Jul 23, 2008)

zoooo said:


> *grudgingly picks up phone and votes Bex out. Twice*



Excellent


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 23, 2008)

snackhead said:


> I'm sure it's all genuine and the words 'plan' and 'game' don't come into it.


Makes me wanna hit things every time I hear one of the _contestants_ say someone has a game plan or they're playin a game. Hello! It's a fucking _game_!

Makes me even worse when they go on about people being backstabbed when they or their mate is up for eviction - you fucking voted for two people as well you stupid bastard! Would you admit you were a backstabber if your chosen housemate was up for eviction?! No you'd be over the moon! 

Cunts!


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 23, 2008)

Helloooo!

I've just read the last ten pages of this thread in one go, and I've watched four hours of Sky Plussed Highlights shows today. 

Am I sad enough to come back in?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 23, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> Helloooo!
> 
> I've just read the last ten pages of this thread in one go, and I've watched four hours of Sky Plussed Highlights shows today.
> 
> Am I sad enough to come back in?



Win.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 23, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> Makes me wanna hit things every time I hear one of the _contestants_ say someone has a game plan or they're playin a game. Hello! It's a fucking _game_!
> 
> Makes me even worse when they go on about people being backstabbed when they or their mate is up for eviction - you fucking voted for two people as well you stupid bastard! Would you admit you were a backstabber if your chosen housemate was up for eviction?! No you'd be over the moon!
> 
> Cunts!



Exactly, and another thing why the hell do they all turn into fucking Quincy and start on the post-mortems when the names are announced. Want to know who nominated you? do you really? well I'll give you a clue- IT'S SOMEONE IN THE HOUSE!!! 

*breathes and pops bulging vein back into forehead*


----------



## snackhead (Jul 23, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> Helloooo!
> 
> I've just read the last ten pages of this thread in one go, and I've watched four hours of Sky Plussed Highlights shows today.
> 
> Am I sad enough to come back in?



Of course you can 

*fights back tears of pride*


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks!  I loves it here.

I'm terribly disappointed about Darnell. I hope he pulls it round. (Is that a phrase?)

Also, poor Lisa, and poor Sara. But poor Lisa more.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 23, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> Thanks!  I loves it here.
> 
> I'm terribly disappointed about Darnell. I hope he pulls it round. (Is that a phrase?)
> 
> Also, poor Lisa, and poor Sara. But poor Lisa more.



With you on Lisa. She worked hard during the first hell week, now she's been left there for a second it's starting to dawn on her that teamwork and effort are just two random words in one of Shaun's leatherbound H&S manuals.


----------



## Scarlette (Jul 23, 2008)

'I'm wicked at that!'
'How can you be wicked at making a watch?!'

Rex is a knobber and I heart Dale.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 23, 2008)

Yes! its all falling apart in heaven.


----------



## Scarlette (Jul 23, 2008)

This task is well drab! They're never gonna pass!


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 23, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Yes! its all falling apart in heaven.



good  dale's a cock - admittedly funny at times, but a cock.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 23, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> good  dale's a cock - admittedly funny at times, but a cock.



He wasn't a clock though


----------



## Scarlette (Jul 23, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> good  dale's a cock - admittedly funny at times, but a cock.



Is he? I think I don't watch enough to work out what's going on.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 23, 2008)

milly molly said:


> Is he? I think I don't watch enough to work out what's going on.



He can be.


----------



## Scarlette (Jul 23, 2008)

The alarm thing is funny.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 23, 2008)

milly molly said:


> The alarm thing is funny.



I would like a room full of clocks in my house.

Maybe all over my living room.


----------



## Scarlette (Jul 23, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I would like a room full of clocks in my house.
> 
> Maybe all over my living room.



Is like a nightmare.

I hate Darnell's voice.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 23, 2008)

Darnell needs to _chill_


----------



## Looby (Jul 23, 2008)

PMSL @ PigEye.  

I fucking hate Darnell, he's a whinging little cock. He makes me so fucking mad.   

Rex is pissing me off too. 

And Mo.

And what was going on with Kat in the clock thing, was she in a trance?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 23, 2008)

Its going to be Darnell this week, isn't it?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 23, 2008)

Lol at Mikey stood in the corner of the clock room, with three clocks to 'disarm' in 45 seconds.

"Eh, it's over there..." *points randomly*

Cheers mate.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 23, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I would like a room full of clocks in my house.
> 
> Maybe all over my living room.


eeww I wouldn't. we don't have any clocks in our house!


----------



## snackhead (Jul 23, 2008)

The Heavenly housemates are talking about Rachel. Rebecca believes her to be "fake", and Luke says that she *"is the biggest game player in here". *

AAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGH


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 23, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Its going to be Darnell this week, isn't it?


I think so  he's just so fucking para he's gonna blow it.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 23, 2008)

Darnell is SEETHING.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 23, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Darnell is SEETHING.



He could be out with this sort of edit.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 23, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Its going to be Darnell this week, isn't it?



he needs to get his arse in that diary room and start repairing the damage. He's already convinced himself he's going so feels like he's got nothing to lose.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 23, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Lol at Mikey stood in the corner of the clock room, with three clocks to 'disarm' in 45 seconds.
> 
> "Eh, it's over there..." *points randomly*
> 
> Cheers mate.



I know that was ridiculous, why is Mikey doing that task?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 23, 2008)

exosculate said:


> I know that was ridiculous, why is Mikey doing that task?



He can still hear.


----------



## Looby (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm sorry, but I really want Darnell or Mo to go. Bex just doesn't piss me off as much as them. Especially Darnell because he can't keep throwing wobblers then apologising.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 23, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> He can still hear.



His skills are less appropriate, clearly.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 23, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> I'm sorry, but I really want Darnell or Mo to go. Bex just doesn't piss me off as much as them. Especially Darnell because he can't keep throwing wobblers then apologising.



I'm seeing Darnell as the wanker he really is, Bex is still a stupid div, but I'd out Darnell first.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 23, 2008)

exosculate said:


> He could be out with this sort of edit.



I still have faith in Bex, she'll come up with some attention seeking stunt that backfires


----------



## Scarlette (Jul 23, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> I'm sorry, but I really want Darnell or Mo to go. Bex just doesn't piss me off as much as them. Especially Darnell because he can't keep throwing wobblers then apologising.



Darnell is, I think, the only one in there that I actively dislike. I quite enjoy being annoyed by Rex but Darnell makes me want to throw things.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 23, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> I'm sorry, but I really want Darnell or Mo to go. Bex just doesn't piss me off as much as them. Especially Darnell because he can't keep throwing wobblers then apologising.



I want to see Luke's face if Bex is voted out before Darnell or Mo


----------



## Looby (Jul 23, 2008)

milly molly said:


> Darnell is, I think, the only one in there that I actively dislike. I quite enjoy being annoyed by Rex but *Darnell makes me want to throw things*.



Yup, at his head.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 23, 2008)

Ooh, the Darnell tide is turning!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 23, 2008)

He is scared to go against people like rex and stu


----------



## Sabu (Jul 23, 2008)

Darnell's hit the self destruct button.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 23, 2008)

rachel - "are you black darnell?"


----------



## zoooo (Jul 23, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> rachel - "are you black darnell?"



That was fAnTaStIc.


----------



## ScallyWag II (Jul 23, 2008)

I didn't like rex saying about the hamper, give it to heaven, they're in hell, they shouldn't get anything, or words to that effect.  And saying it with his smug grinning face.

And even though darnell is losing it abit this week i still would like to see bex go tbh


----------



## exosculate (Jul 23, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> rachel - "are you black darnell?"



Rachel is actually more stupid than Bex!


----------



## exosculate (Jul 23, 2008)

ScallyWag II said:


> I didn't like rex saying about the hamper, give it to heaven, they're in hell, they shouldn't get anything, or words to that effect.  And saying it with his smug grinning face.
> 
> And even though darnell is losing it abit this week i still would like to see bex go tbh



Rex is a total wanker, in the tradition of Boris wanker Johnson, so endearing, no.....not fucking endearing.............fuck off rex you streak of piss!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 23, 2008)

exosculate said:


> He could be out with this sort of edit.



Probably not, but at least the market is coming round to the realization that Darnell is in more danger than Mo.

Eviction *oddsflash!*

Bex: 1.32 (no real change, still hot fave to go)
Mo: 6.6 (drifting a fair bit)
Darnll: 9.2 (coming right in from 28.0) 

I might leave it a while and see how low Darnell goes...


----------



## tommers (Jul 23, 2008)

I know I've said it before but







Bex reacts happily to being nominated.

thanks to whoever said that originally.  I think of nothing else when i see her now.


----------



## Scarlette (Jul 23, 2008)

zoooo said:


> That was fAnTaStIc.



How did you see that before me? It only came on Big Bro a second ago.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 23, 2008)

it was in the "coming up" clip before the break.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 23, 2008)

Ewwww gross.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 23, 2008)

That kissing is fucking gross it makes me feel sick.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 23, 2008)

bex and luke


----------



## Flashman (Jul 23, 2008)

Make it stop.


----------



## Scarlette (Jul 23, 2008)

Aw, their kissing is cute. Though she does seem to do it whenever she is nominated.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 23, 2008)

cute?! vomit inducing!


----------



## Flashman (Jul 23, 2008)

They can nuke Heaven house for me.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 23, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> bex and luke



Eviction behaviour


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 23, 2008)

milly molly said:


> Aw, their kissing is cute. Though she does seem to do it whenever she is nominated.



no way! you are wrong about everything!

*voms*


----------



## Flashman (Jul 23, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Eviction behaviour




Yep.

BB'll want to keep them n'all won't they.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 23, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Eviction behaviour


innit 

players.
game.
plan.
game.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 23, 2008)

fookin gross.

bleaurrrgh.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 23, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Probably not, but at least the market is coming round to the realization that Darnell is in more danger than Mo.
> 
> Eviction *oddsflash!*
> 
> ...



Cheers Oranges, i had a gut feeling that would happen.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 23, 2008)

milly molly said:


> Aw, their kissing is cute. Though she does seem to do it whenever she is nominated.



Indeed, a reason to get her out.

Bex is doing kissing, Darnell is being weird, Mo is turning off clocks. I reckon Mo definitely deserves to stay the most he has no strategy whatsoever.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jul 23, 2008)

Oh god VOM.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 23, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> Oh god VOM.



Seven shades of wrong


----------



## snackhead (Jul 23, 2008)

exosculate said:


> Indeed, a reason to get her out.
> 
> Bex is doing kissing, Darnell is being weird, Mo is turning off clocks. I reckon Mo definitely deserves to stay the most he has no strategy whatsoever.



He's got some sort of food based tactic that I haven't been able to crack yet


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 23, 2008)

I thought Darnell had fucked it up when he talked about nominations. Thought he would be suspended from nominating next week but luckily BB saved him. Don't really think any of them had a particularly bad episode. Maybe Darnell's tantrums but hey, people don't forget the other six or so weeks so Bex has a hell of a lot of catching up to do if she wants to stay in, and that little show at the end won't have done her any favours (tho no doubt she thinks it will)


----------



## snackhead (Jul 23, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> I thought Darnell had fucked it up when he talked about nominations. Thought he would be suspended from nominating next week but luckily BB saved him. Don't really think any of them had a particularly bad episode. Maybe Darnell's tantrums but hey, people don't forget the other six or so weeks so Bex has a hell of a lot of catching up to do if she wants to stay in, and that little show at the end won't have done her any favours (tho no doubt she thinks it will)



I can imagine her thinking that "the public" are entranced and eagerly awaiting the next tender installment of this romance of romances.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 23, 2008)

Bex back from diary room and told everyone she'd just been quizzed about her 'relationship' with Luke. Cue big debate which means the whole sorry mess will feature again in highlights tomorrow.

I'm off to my pit. Night night.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 23, 2008)

g'night snack - don't have nightmares


----------



## Scarlette (Jul 23, 2008)

snackhead said:


> I can imagine her thinking that "the public" are entranced and eagerly awaiting the next tender installment of this romance of romances.



I am!


----------



## keithy (Jul 23, 2008)

I can't be asrsed to watch big brothe anymroe but i know that i thnk gay

ok


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm prepared for it.

*looks at bucket*


----------



## keithy (Jul 24, 2008)

arw you making fun of keith?  

i don't even get the joke, i think that maeans i deserve to be made fun of lol


----------



## Sadken (Jul 24, 2008)

tommers said:


> I know I've said it before but
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me too and I've told everyone I know that she looks like him and, I'm ashamed to say, taken credit for spotting it.  It just happened and, before I knew it, I was getting slapped on the back by total strangers in the street congratulating me on spotting the whole "Bex/Breslaw" thing for the first time in recorded human history.  They're putting up a statue of me outside my old school.  Things have really snowballed.

Anyway, the producers are clearly desperate to keep Bex in.  I am gonna vote, I think.


----------



## tommers (Jul 24, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Me too and I've told everyone I know that she looks like him and, I'm ashamed to say, taken credit for spotting it.  It just happened and, before I knew it, I was getting slapped on the back by total strangers in the street congratulating me on spotting the whole "Bex/Breslaw" thing for the first time in recorded human history.  They're putting up a statue of me outside my old school.  Things have really snowballed.
> 
> Anyway, the producers are clearly desperate to keep Bex in.  I am gonna vote, I think.




oh ken.  swept to power on a campaign of lies.

It was somebody's boyfriend.  Whoever they are I will buy them a drink.  If I ever meet them.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 24, 2008)

I'll probably top myself in about 40 years or so, having lived a charmed life off the back of his inspiration, so everything evens out eventually

I just went on the Sun.co.uk to scope out what's what on there and I found this:

Mo22%
Bex64%
Darnell14%


----------



## KellyDJ (Jul 24, 2008)

Just watching last nights episode now on Virgin catch up.

Dale in the diary room

'I don't want to sail through to the final without being nominated' - Big headed cock

and Rex - what a selfish wanker


----------



## Juice Terry (Jul 24, 2008)

I hate them all. Kill Kill Kill Kill Kill

...apart from Rachel she lovely


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 24, 2008)

rex's dickheadedness knows no bounds! i wish someone would pull him up on it cos he blatantly is doing it to wind them up! 

rachel 'what so you're black? but you're white! wow...that's really...er...different'


----------



## Sadken (Jul 24, 2008)

'int she?  I'm slowly falling in love with her quiet, Welsh dignity.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 24, 2008)

Juice Terry said:


> I hate them all. Kill Kill Kill Kill Kill
> 
> ...apart from Rachel she lovely



i dunno i think she takes herself a bit too seriously, nice girl but doesn't seem to be able to laugh at herself.


----------



## tarannau (Jul 24, 2008)

Sadken said:


> 'int she?  I'm slowly falling in love with her quiet, Welsh dignity.



Dignity? She's just realised that Darnell's an albino black bloke, as opposed to some bod with a strange skin pigment and eye problems.

Short of sticking a pair of pants on her head and slapping her head repeatedly she couldn't have made more of an unobservant idiot out of herself.  Dignified wasn't the word I'd choose...


----------



## Sadken (Jul 24, 2008)

Alright, "sexy" then!


----------



## tarannau (Jul 24, 2008)

She's too dull to be anywhere near sexy I'm afraid, and the bland lack of perception doesn't help either. Sexy needs a bit of fire and passion.

She's attractive and nice, in the same way that people would remark 'yes, that's a nice shade of magnolia,' when they've finished painting a particularly interesting stretch of interior wall.


----------



## foo (Jul 24, 2008)

tarannau said:


> She's too dull to be anywhere near sexy I'm afraid, and the bland lack of perception doesn't help either. Sexy needs a bit of fire and passion.
> 
> She's attractive and nice, in the same way that people would remark 'yes, that's a nice shade of magnolia,' when they've finished painting a particularly interesting stretch of interior wall.



heh 

totally agree there tarannau. i like Rachel, she seems sweet. but i would probably want to shake her if she was around me for long.

from reading this thread, it seems i go away for a few days and Darnell loses the plot!  

still haven't caught up with it yet -  so you lot are feeding me.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 24, 2008)

I would like to take her out for a nice drink, in an old local pub, full of character where they serve pies with loads of chips.  Nice pies; classy ones.  Afterwards, I would like to construct a tipi in a forest nearby where we could share a bottle of red wine under the stars around our campfire, before I badger her for a couple of hours until she finally relents and we engage in some mutually passionless and unsatisfactory intercourse.  

I've got it all planned out, it's going to be magical.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 24, 2008)

Reading that over again, I see that the pie may not appear all that romantic to the objective observer, however, it should be remembered that she _is_ welsh and, as a result, that would be like eating clouds to most normal people.


----------



## tarannau (Jul 24, 2008)

Ken wants a pliable, unchallenging magnolia woman with pleasant looks.

He'll probably keep her, noiseless and unworrying, in his kitchen larder, for when those difficult relatives pop around and ask about your 'courting' habits. She'd go down a storm with the olds.

Poor <stepford> Rachel.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 24, 2008)

Oh, I wouldn't let her sleep in the house....

Nah, I don't really think she's sexy, she is, as you say, a bit too beige for that but I  have been impressed by the way she handles herself with what I consider to be, yes, quiet, Welsh dignity.  I'm talking about dispute resolution here, homes.


----------



## ch750536 (Jul 24, 2008)

tarannau said:


> She's too dull to be anywhere near sexy I'm afraid, and the bland lack of perception doesn't help either. Sexy needs a bit of fire and passion.
> 
> She's attractive and nice, in the same way that people would remark 'yes, that's a nice shade of magnolia,' when they've finished painting a particularly interesting stretch of interior wall.



Its the quiet ones you have to watch though.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 24, 2008)

mikey is still making me sick. i want him out asap.

i hate his voice. his shouty droney voice.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 24, 2008)

i said asap.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 24, 2008)

It's like a drill in the face every time he goes in the diary room, isn't it?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 24, 2008)

STFC said:


> -Dale, what is your reason for nominating Mohammed?
> -'Cos he's a dick!
> 
> Made me smile, anyway.



Dale's ace when he goes in the diary room and says stuff like that 



milly molly said:


> 'I'm wicked at that!'
> 'How can you be wicked at making a watch?!'
> 
> Rex is a knobber and I heart Dale.



Heh, this is true.



electrogirl said:


> mikey is still making me sick. i want him out asap.
> 
> i hate his voice. his shouty droney voice.



Me too. He's turned really nasty and I don't like him one little bit, grrrrrrr.

I'll be voting my wages away to get Bex out this week. Who's with me?


----------



## Flashman (Jul 24, 2008)

Nothing is more annoying than Tory Boy Rex though surely, admitting one's a cunt doesn't endear one any further either for me.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 24, 2008)

We like Rex.  We fancy him.  The BB thread hive mind, that is.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 24, 2008)

He's handsome enough aye, even with the Tin Tin hair.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 24, 2008)

Sadken said:


> It's like a drill in the face every time he goes in the diary room, isn't it?



yes, yes it is.

it's not even the diary room now though, the hatred for his voice has spread to just _whenever_ he speaks.

and he's sooooooooooooooooooo boring.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 24, 2008)

Flashman said:


> He's handsome enough aye, even with the Tin Tin hair.



We like his sarcastic remarks.  We think that he says whatever he wants and isn't bothered about trying to make people like him.  We like that.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 24, 2008)

Well the Woyal We are wong.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 24, 2008)

Sadken said:


> We like Rex.  We fancy him.  The BB thread hive mind, that is.



yes, sexy rexy.

and i do like the way his hair is getting more and more coney as the show goes on because he hasn't had a haircut.

last night it was uber-cone.

i hope he reaches the final and comes out with a beehive.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 24, 2008)

Sadken said:


> We like his sarcastic remarks.  We think that he says whatever he wants and isn't bothered about trying to make people like him.  We like that.



and we also think he's actually rather vulnerable and insecure inside, and all this bravado is just a way of hiding that.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 24, 2008)

oh didn't you all know i have a pyschology degree from harvard?


----------



## Sadken (Jul 24, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> yes, yes it is.
> 
> it's not even the diary room now though, the hatred for his voice has spread to just _whenever_ he speaks.
> 
> and he's sooooooooooooooooooo boring.



He's also a liar.  He's been, probably, second biggest talker behind backer and has banged on about Mo loads, however, the other day when Mo fronted up to him about it, he said that he liked Mo and hadn't ever slagged him off.  

I sort of can't wait till Darnell goes ONLY cos I think he'll give one of the best interviews ever.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 24, 2008)

Nah he's a Tory Boy hiding even more untold cuntish behaviour.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 24, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> oh didn't you all know i have a pyschology degree from harvard?



My Dad owns Harvard.  And the sky.


----------



## tommers (Jul 24, 2008)

Sadken said:


> We like his sarcastic remarks.  We think that he says whatever he wants and isn't bothered about trying to make people like him.  We like that.



I don't.  I think he's a dick.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 24, 2008)

tommers said:


> I don't.  I think he's a dick.



splitter


----------



## Pieface (Jul 24, 2008)

He's become more dick imo - I think it was the shite about going in the Royal box at the races that pissed me off.  

His insecurity is annoying now.  Why does he think these things are important?  Is it all just a joke?  I don't think it is....I'm confused. He's a wanker.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 24, 2008)

IRL I doubt many of you would give Rex five minutes nor he you (maybe he would if you met at a Buck House gathering, but only if you had the right shoes on).

Obviously, these types make BB more interesting.

But he's not at all cool. He's a cunt. It needs saying.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 24, 2008)

Sadken said:


> He's also a liar.  He's been, probably, second biggest talker behind backer and has banged on about Mo loads, however, the other day when Mo fronted up to him about it, he said that he liked Mo and hadn't ever slagged him off.
> 
> .



i know man, anything he does can be split into 3 categories.

bitchy/moany/ creepy.

when dale said anne robinson wasn't hiding inthe toilet i kind of wanted her to jump out of said toilet.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 24, 2008)

tommers said:


> I don't.  I think he's a dick.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 24, 2008)

I don't fancy rex.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 24, 2008)

Flashman said:


> IRL I doubt many of you would give Rex five minutes nor he you (maybe he would if you met at a Buck House gathering, but only if you had the right shoes on).
> 
> Obviously, these types make BB more interesting.
> 
> But he's not at all cool. He's a cunt.



but why don't they say anything?

if i was in there i would tell him, nicely to shutup and stop being such a boasty titwank. i'd rip the piss out of him to his face.

i don't know what he'd say but i would defnitely do it.

they all just sit there open mouthed like it's jackanory.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 24, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> I don't fancy rex.



Maybe you'd fancy him if he let the hair on his back grow longer.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 24, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> i know man, anything he does can be split into 3 categories.
> 
> bitchy/moany/ creepy.
> 
> when dale said anne robinson wasn't hiding inthe toilet i kind of wanted her to jump out of said toilet.



Not "jump", it would've been funnier if she'd just kind of wandered out of the toilet after that, all bemused at how on earth the housemates were able to rumble the really quite bizarre trick that BB had spent quite a bit of money on lining up for them


----------



## Flashman (Jul 24, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> but why don't they say anything?
> 
> if i was in there i would tell him, nicely to shutup and stop being such a boasty titwank. i'd rip the piss out of him to his face.
> 
> ...



Mo does a bit.

 He's in the popular group though and has all the twats on his side to back him up, maybe people are scared.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 24, 2008)

Flashman said:


> Maybe you'd fancy him if he let the hair on his back grow longer.


no, I don't think that would swing it.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 24, 2008)

I don't fancy any of them.

Not a one.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 24, 2008)

Flashman said:


> Mo does a bit.
> 
> He's in the popular group though and has all the twats on his side to back him up, maybe people are scared.



but i wouldn't even do it in a horrible way, cos i think he's quite likeable apart from all the talking with his dick out.

i just affectionately rib him so he knew he was being a nobend. 

they don't even do that.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 24, 2008)

i have started to have lusty thoughts about dale. cos not only is he exceedingly pretty but he's started to be funnier now.

and sometimes he comes out with long words that surprise me and make me think 'oooh'

and i realise how patronising that sounds. i do. honestly.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 24, 2008)

He does talk with his dick out a lot, there's no doubting that.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 24, 2008)

Sadken said:


> He does talk with his dick out a lot, there's no doubting that.



it's my new favourite phrase.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 24, 2008)

I've got it tattooed across my left pec like Ziggy from last year

It says "currently talking with dick out" because I generally am when I am saying stuff


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 24, 2008)

i did feel for dale when he said it and everyone was like 'what the hell does that mean?'

cos it's embarassing when you use a phrase that you think is really cool but it's really only one you and your friends use and everyone goes WTF?


----------



## Flashman (Jul 24, 2008)

You'll regret that tattoo when you're 65.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 24, 2008)

Flashman said:


> You'll regret that tattoo when you're 65.



but not a second before.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 24, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> i did feel for dale when he said it and everyone was like 'what the hell does that mean?'
> 
> cos it's embarassing when you use a phrase that you think is really cool but it's really only one you and your friends use and everyone goes WTF?



He impressed me by not feeling the need to explain what the phrase actually meant though.


----------



## Gmart (Jul 24, 2008)

Dale's an idiot, and I suspect he will revert quite easily to his old ways of bitching about everyone behind their backs. 

He prefers it with Luke and Bex rather than any of the more mature ones in the house which says a lot.

Funniest moment last night - Rachel exclaiming at the news that Darnell is black 

Rex is the only one with anything interesting about him, so hopefully he'll win.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 24, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> and sometimes he comes out with long words that surprise me and make me think 'oooh'.



Yes, yes! I love that.

It all started fir me about a week ago, when I found myself watching him in the bath for about 20 minutes...

Lathering up his chest... and stuff....

Oh dear.


----------



## bigbry (Jul 24, 2008)

Gmarthews said:


> Dale's an idiot, and I suspect he will revert quite easily to his old ways of bitching about everyone behind their backs.
> 
> He prefers it with Luke and Bex rather than any of the more mature ones in the house which says a lot.
> 
> ...



Is Darnell black then ?

Fucking crap telly !


----------



## Apathy (Jul 24, 2008)

anyone else reckon Bex looks like Ivan Dobski the meatsafe murderer off Monkey Dust


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 24, 2008)

BBLB had a feature in Wigan earlier, but one of the wrestlers had a Bolton accent.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 24, 2008)

Unlucky floower.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 24, 2008)

I think there should have been a disclaimer.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 24, 2008)

Woo! Mo rocks, for once.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 24, 2008)

Early-doors eviction *oddsflash!*

Bex: 1.12
Mo: 10.0
Darnell: 34.0

Essentially, Bex's odds have come RIGHT in, pushing the other two out. There are two sensible possibilities here (ignoring the idea that spoof money might be in play):

1) A lot of people have simultaneously had a look at poll results, checked the live feed and figured Bex has no chance of staying.
2) Early phone vote data has leaked and someone has info that Bex is well ahead in the voting so far.

I'd suggest the latter. Looks pretty bad for Bex anyway...


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks O&L. If only we could tell Darnell.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 24, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Early-doors eviction *oddsflash!*
> 
> Bex: 1.12
> Mo: 10.0
> ...



yessssssssssssssssss.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 24, 2008)

Thank god. I'll still vote for her tomorrow night though. Don't want her to sneak through the net.

Bernard ftf.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 24, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> yessssssssssssssssss.



Hello. <waves>

I was starting to think I was alone in here, save for O&L popping his/her head round.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 24, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> Hello. <waves>
> 
> I was starting to think I was alone in here, save for O&L popping his/her head round.



No wai! I am almost always here.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 24, 2008)

Bit slow tonight, int it?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 24, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> Bit slow tonight, int it?



The thread or the programme?

I'm not watching it.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 24, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> Bit slow tonight, int it?



Well it is about time.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 24, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> The thread or the programme?
> 
> I'm not watching it.



Programme. There is basically nothing happening at all.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 24, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> The thread or the programme?
> 
> I'm not watching it.



I am only half watching it. I am writing.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 24, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I am only half watching it. I am writing.



I'm half browsing, half-watching Ally McBeal, and half planning world domination.

It's tough when there's only 100% of me to go 'round


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 24, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'm half browsing, half-watching Ally McBeal, and half planning world domination.
> 
> It's tough when there's only 100% of me to go 'round



I am giving it 110%

You could say I am off the hook.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 24, 2008)

When did they take photos inside the house?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 24, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> When did they take photos inside the house?



They were given disposable cameras as a treat in week 1 or 2.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 24, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> They were given disposable cameras as a treat in week 1 or 2.



Thanks!

No, Rex. It's _harder_ to pretend to be nice than to pretend to be a bastard. Shutyourhead.


----------



## Looby (Jul 24, 2008)

So.. in Heat this week there was an interview with Lukes girlfriend of 6 months who is a bit upset about the developments with Bex.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 24, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> So.. in Heat this week there was an interview with Lukes girlfriend of 6 months who is a bit upset about the developments with Bex.



ooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!

*goes to check heat website*


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 24, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> So.. in Heat this week there was an interview with Lukes girlfriend of 6 months who is a bit upset about the developments with Bex.



Lulz! He had a girlfriend? Lulz.!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 24, 2008)

lol



> *                                 How deluded is Mario?!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.heatworld.com/Article/6565/Mario+/How+deluded+is+Mario!

Dean Gaffney.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 24, 2008)

Shaunio just doesn't get it does he?

He's a fucking nob. A nob. NOB. Did no one send him the memo?


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 24, 2008)

Well if that episode didn't kill Bex off god knows what will!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 24, 2008)

They've given up the ghost with Bex, agreed. Toast.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 24, 2008)

On BBBM they want Mo out. Bex is 'fun'.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 24, 2008)

OrangesandLemons!!!!! post # 3000!!!


----------



## exosculate (Jul 25, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> They've given up the ghost with Bex, agreed. Toast.



OK with me she is a distinctly unaware of her inadequacies little cow!



Summary of tonights shennanigans wanted, missed it! Anyone?


----------



## Flashman (Jul 25, 2008)

Lisa back on form, winking (in a tic fashion) whilst talking about Tollund Man.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 25, 2008)

Tonight we dine on Bex's heart!


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 25, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Tonight we dine on Bex's heart!



You got nothing to do either?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 25, 2008)

he's got big brother to watch! that's something to do - I get a bit irked by going out on friday's in the summer


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 25, 2008)

what did bex do last night to cause the turnaround???

i missed it last night cos i was fucking socialising with fucking friends.


----------



## Juice Terry (Jul 25, 2008)

Mo was a star with those alarm clocks, must have been the allure of the luxury food budget driving him on!

They made Rachel cry the fuckers

I think next week is when they all see Luke for the snivelling, scheming, little tosspot he really is, with Bex gone he'll be fully exposed.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 25, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> i missed it last night cos i was fucking socialising with fucking friends.


 
yes! see, they're an inconvenience when big brother is on aren't they?


----------



## Sadken (Jul 25, 2008)

I am probably the most skint I've been since I was about 17, just bought a house which is a total money hole so, yeah, big nights out are a bit of a distant memory at the moment and this year I'll be holidaying in the Shetland Isles.  Big Brother is all I have left, Guru.  I'm not crying.   I'm not.   IT'S SOMETHING IN MY EYE!


----------



## Juice Terry (Jul 25, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> what did bex do last night to cause the turnaround???


started a bitchfest in heaven about how rachel was a different person at the auditions, rex then told rachel and made her cry.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 25, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> i missed it last night cos i was fucking socialising with fucking friends.



Oh, you _knob_!

I've been looking on the Sun's site again and something pretty mental happened last night to be shown tonight I reckon.  I should point out I'm only using that site for research purposes but, yeah, they constantly have BB news and stuff on there; just depends if you're ready to admit to yourself that your life is without direction at the moment I suppose.  I'm _totally_ cool with that.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 25, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> yes! see, they're an inconvenience when big brother is on aren't they?



deffo. i was bordering on resentful last night to be honest.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 25, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Oh, you _knob_!
> 
> I've been looking on the Sun's site again and something pretty mental happened last night to be shown tonight I reckon. I should point out I'm only using that site for research purposes but, yeah, they constantly have BB news and stuff on there; just depends if you're ready to admit to yourself that your life is without direction at the moment I suppose. I'm _totally_ cool with that.


damn you!

is it this?  http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/big_brother/article1469808.ece


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 25, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> what did bex do last night to cause the turnaround???
> 
> i missed it last night cos i was fucking socialising with fucking friends.



This is why I am the second top poster on this thread.

I have no friends.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 25, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> damn you!
> 
> is it this?  http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/big_brother/article1469808.ece



hahahahaha


----------



## Sadken (Jul 25, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> damn you!
> 
> is it this?  http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/big_brother/article1469808.ece



How can it be wrong when it feels so....no, wait a minute...


----------



## Sadken (Jul 25, 2008)

Dill, how do you see who is top and whatnot?


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 25, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Oh, you _knob_!
> 
> I've been looking on the Sun's site again and something pretty mental happened last night to be shown tonight I reckon.  I should point out I'm only using that site for research purposes but, yeah, they constantly have BB news and stuff on there; just depends if you're ready to admit to yourself that your life is without direction at the moment I suppose.  I'm _totally_ cool with that.



i'm _beyond_ cool with that. 

i am so okay with the fact that while watching batman last night, i had interspersed thoughts of what i might be missing on big brother.

seriously, i'm fine, it didn't worry me in the slightest.


----------



## Juice Terry (Jul 25, 2008)

Just watch Luke use that as an excuse to distance himself from her when she goes


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 25, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Dill, how do you see who is top and whatnot?



Go into the tv forum, look at the number of posts on a thread, it is a link, click on that.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 25, 2008)

Juice Terry said:


> Just watch Luke use that as an excuse to distance himself from her when she goes




no, he definitely loves her. i swear i can see the way he looks at her. i'm being serious, he has got a serious crush going on.

word.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 25, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> i'm _beyond_ cool with that.
> 
> i am so okay with the fact that while watching batman last night, i had interspersed thoughts of what i might be missing on big brother.
> 
> seriously, i'm fine, it didn't worry me in the slightest.



I went up to Liverpool to visit a mate of mine last weekend and we resorted to calling up my girlfriend to see whether Belinda X3 had gone or not.  

I'd be lying if I said it's _exactly_ how I'd pictured life panning out for me but, fuck it, it's better than Cirque Du Soleil and obviously I have to watch _some_ reality tv shows or else I'd be a massive loser.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 25, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Go into the tv forum, look at the number of posts on a thread, it is a link, click on that.



i'm top 5. and i am SO okay with that. again.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 25, 2008)

Sadken said:


> I am probably the most skint I've been since I was about 17, just bought a house which is a total money hole so, yeah, big nights out are a bit of a distant memory at the moment and this year I'll be holidaying in the Shetland Isles.  Big Brother is all I have left, Guru.  I'm not crying.   I'm not.   IT'S SOMETHING IN MY EYE!



Sadken is sad Ken. 

(((SK)))

I hate when they say Rachel's got no personality. She's got a personality; it's just a _nice_ one.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 25, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Go into the tv forum, look at the number of posts on a thread, it is a link, click on that.



Cheers.  Got you locked in my sights...


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 25, 2008)

Sadken said:


> and obviously I have to watch _some_ reality tv shows or else I'd be a massive loser.


 
exactly, big brother is the only one I watch. so we're alright in the grand scheme of things I reckon.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 25, 2008)

Holy shit!  I just looked at that Sun link - is it true?    x millions  Well they say that love and hate two sides of the same coin.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 25, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> exactly, big brother is the only one I watch. so we're alright in the grand scheme of things I reckon.



i'm still okay with the fact that i watch every reality tv show going.

i even watched 'the salon', beauty and the geek, THE HILLS!

some say this time could be spent doing something more productive.

i kill those people.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 25, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> exactly, big brother is the only one I watch. so we're alright in the grand scheme of things I reckon.



Me too. I am a massive loser, though.

Got to get in the top five!


----------



## Pieface (Jul 25, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> i'm still okay with the fact that i watch every reality tv show going.
> 
> i even watched 'the salon', beauty and the geek, THE HILLS!
> 
> ...



a friend of mine went on the Salon to keep a mate company who was getting her hair done.  She sat in a hot tub with a transexual with massive tits and said the set was all wobbly.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 25, 2008)

It was a forfeit kiss, means fuck all. And let's face it Bex will do owt for a bag of chips and a tin of Gold Label.

And Luke has a nerve he's got a ladygirl IRL! Two-timing twat.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 25, 2008)

This is like some kind of Blazin Squad Flip Reversed World wherein the people who have said the most stuff about Big Brother are venerated rather than forced to live in Shadowland.  This is the kind of world I always wanted to live in and I've found it here on this thread.  I love all of you.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 25, 2008)

Also, I used to work with Jeff Brazier.  


I've waited a while to drop that bomb because I wanted to be sure you liked me for me and not how tight I am with Jeff.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 25, 2008)

Flashman said:


> It was a forfeit kiss, means fuck all. And let's face it Bex will do owt for a bag of chips and a tin of Gold Label.
> 
> And Luke has a nerve he's got a ladygirl IRL! Two-timing twat.



I'd kiss most people for a dare. I'm a whore like that.

Has anyone seen any signs of Darnell's past crush on Bex, recently? Or is that best forgotten by all?


----------



## Flashman (Jul 25, 2008)

Jeff who?


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 25, 2008)

PieEye said:


> a friend of mine went on the Salon to keep a mate company who was getting her hair done.  She sat in a hot tub with a transexual with massive tits and said the set was all wobbly.



the salon was wobbly? this just makes me heart it more really.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 25, 2008)

oh yeah, the salon I watched that! I saw ricardo in brockwell park one day


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 25, 2008)

Sadken said:


> This is like some kind of Blazin Squad Flip Reversed World wherein the people who have said the most stuff about Big Brother are venerated rather than forced to live in Shadowland.  This is the kind of world I always wanted to live in and I've found it here on this thread.  I love all of you.



I love you too, Ken. In fact, I'm a bit _in_ love with you. It's the semi colons that do it.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 25, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Also, I used to work with Jeff Brazier.
> 
> 
> I've waited a while to drop that bomb because I wanted to be sure you liked me for me and not how tight I am with Jeff.



well now it has only enhanced the love i had for you already.

everyone always goes on about 'jeff brazier, boyfriend of jade goody' or whatever.

er hello, he was on SHIPWRECKED before that, get with the programme people.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 25, 2008)

Flashman said:


> Jeff who?



That's very kind of you, Flashman, but I am secure enough in your love for me now that you can ask me any kind of question about Jeff that you like and I won't be upset.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 25, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> oh yeah, the salon I watched that! I saw ricardo in brockwell park one day



that must have been like running into the Sun.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 25, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> oh yeah, the salon I watched that! I saw ricardo in brockwell park one day



hooray! someone else watched it.

it made me chuckle when they used ricardo for those tresemme adverts, cos everyone i knew was going 'who is that?'

and i was like, 'er ricardo? from the salon!'

of course they didn't know who he was. the salon had a very niche audience i imagine.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 25, 2008)

they use leo from the salon on their ads now


----------



## Flashman (Jul 25, 2008)

Jeff was in Jade Goody?


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 25, 2008)

Sadken said:


> This is like some kind of Blazin Squad Flip Reversed World wherein the people who have said the most stuff about Big Brother are venerated rather than forced to live in Shadowland.  This is the kind of world I always wanted to live in and I've found it here on this thread.  I love all of you.



i feel safe here. safer than i have ever felt.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 25, 2008)

Sadken said:


> That's very kind of you, Flashman, but I am secure enough in your love for me now that you can ask me any kind of question about Jeff that you like and I won't be upset.



Is he talented?

love

Flashy.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 25, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> they use leo from the salon on their ads now



yeah they really don't seem to understand that NOONE watched it! 

i think that girls hair looks kind of cool before leo gets to it in that advert.

but that's by the by.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 25, 2008)

Flashman said:


> Jeff was in Jade Goody?


at least twice.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 25, 2008)

Flashman said:


> Is he talented.



Talent is sooooo 10 years ago.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 25, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> i think that girls hair looks kind of cool before leo gets to it in that advert.


YES! that's what me and dodgepot say everytime the ad comes on


----------



## Flashman (Jul 25, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> Talent is sooooo 10 years ago.




Like Ikea.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 25, 2008)

Flashman said:


> Like Ikea.



 noone told me this

*looks around bedroom and cries*


----------



## Sadken (Jul 25, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> I love you too, Ken. In fact, I'm a bit _in_ love with you. It's the semi colons that do it.



Ladies love a man who can work a colon...er....

Yeah, Electrogirl, before THAT he worked at Crazy Eddie's Discount Video Warehouse, where myself and hisself used to call people up and get them to take a stand full of videos and DVDs for about a fiver each.  All semi-recent films, no cash required to secure the display stand - good deal.

Anyway, it was the slackest office ever.  We used to get the papers in the morning and pick out the funniest headlines for eachother to insert into our conversations with the customers so I once had to call a bloke up and the first thing I had to say to him was "Gazza: My booze and drugs hell" which I slotted right in there, first thing.  The guy was a bit taken aback and asked me "what?"  but all urgently, like.  I just flipped straight into my spiel and he took about a billion videos off me.

Anyway, a few weeks in, Jeff Brazier saunters in to start working there.  He turned up in a Black BMW convertible and went round telling everyone he was a recently retired pro footballer.  This made me curious because he was clearly about 20 and if he'd made the kind of money from the game to buy that kind of car, I'd have heard of him.  I asked him and he said he used to play for Leyton Orient, which just so happens to be my team and I'd never heard of the tool.  

It eventually transpired that he had been let go from the youth training programme, the car was his dad's and he wore a suit to work every day in a call centre where we all got the bus and wore t-shirts because he was trying to mentally train himself or some shit.  He became the office whipping boy, we never invited him to the pub but he used to turn up anyway, on his own, like and sit with us the whole time.  

A few years later he gave Jade Goody children in exchange for fame.  At least Robert Johnson got to learn to play guitar out of his pact with Satan!


----------



## Sadken (Jul 25, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> noone told me this
> 
> *looks around bedroom and cries*



Yeah, I know....I'm gutted!  It's all gotta come out again!!


----------



## Flashman (Jul 25, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> noone told me this
> 
> *looks around bedroom and cries*



It's hip to be square


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 25, 2008)

<Gazes wistfully at Sadken telling stories>


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 25, 2008)

Flashman said:


> It's hip to be square



It's not though, is it?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 25, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> It's not though, is it?





Get with the program.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh..


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 25, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Ladies love a man who can work a colon...er....
> 
> Yeah, Electrogirl, before THAT he worked at Crazy Eddie's Discount Video Warehouse, where myself and hisself used to call people up and get them to take a stand full of videos and DVDs for about a fiver each.  All semi-recent films, no cash required to secure the display stand - good deal.
> 
> ...




you become more erotical to me with every post..

i could listen to this all day.

SERIOUSLY.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 25, 2008)

*gets out guitar


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 25, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> you become more erotical to me with every post..
> 
> i could listen to this all day.
> 
> SERIOUSLY.



I was thinking of starting a catfight with you. But then I thought, wouldn't it be better if we just both put on long white dresses and sat at Sadken's feet, smiling lovingly and taking care of his every whim?


----------



## Sadken (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh God that would be so incredibly ace


----------



## Flashman (Jul 25, 2008)

Sadken's head:


----------



## Sadken (Jul 25, 2008)

You know what I've learnt this week?


----------



## Flashman (Jul 25, 2008)

That you're loved and hated in differing quarters.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 25, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> I was thinking of starting a catfight with you. But then I thought, wouldn't it be better if we just both put on long white dresses and sat at Sadken's feet, smiling lovingly and taking care of his every whim?



please lets.

and we can listen adoringly to all his stories. and ask for our favourites..

'oh please kenny, tell us about the time you saw Kevin Rowland again! tell us about his hat!'


----------



## Sadken (Jul 25, 2008)

Chicks love a misogynist, homes.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 25, 2008)

Only the clever ones.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 25, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> please lets.
> 
> and we can listen adoringly to all his stories. and ask for our favourites..
> 
> 'oh please kenny, tell us about the time you saw Kevin Rowland again! tell us about his hat!'



Oh wow!

And we can smoke pot and wear flowers. And every so often we can giggle and kiss each other while Ken nods approvingly.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 25, 2008)

Holy shit!


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 25, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> Oh wow!
> 
> And we can smoke pot and wear flowers. And every so often we can giggle and kiss each other while Ken nods approvingly.



and every night, he'll take us in his arms, on the vine shrouded seating, one each side, and we'll watch big brother together.

and then all kiss afterwards.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 25, 2008)

Aye Carumba!


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 25, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> and every night, he'll take us in his arms, on the vine shrouded seating, one each side, and we'll watch *big brother *together.
> 
> and then all kiss afterwards.



Oh right, yeah...Big Brother.... ummm


----------



## STFC (Jul 25, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> please lets.
> 
> and we can listen adoringly to all his stories. and ask for our favourites..
> 
> 'oh please kenny, tell us about the time you saw Kevin Rowland again! tell us about his hat!'



I once ate jerk chicken whilst sat next to Kelly Rowland. I was going to ask her something about Dexy's but my girlfriend told me not to be so stupid.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 25, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> i'm still okay with the fact that i watch every reality tv show going.
> 
> i even watched 'the salon', beauty and the geek, THE HILLS!
> 
> ...




Heh, I used to watch the Salon too. And I may, or may not, have a thing for The Hills  (I want to be Audrina or maybe Whitney).

So yeah.

I have nothing else to add. Except, Bernard ftf.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 25, 2008)

This is getting gross - stop being all weirdy with ken and talk about the housemates


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 25, 2008)

I don't worship at the alter of Sadken, because he hates women


----------



## Sadken (Jul 25, 2008)

Treat 'em, like, _really_ mean...apparently.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 25, 2008)

Definitely a bit strangely.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 25, 2008)

It's ok thought, because I'm a Ken hater.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 25, 2008)

Thin line betwixt lurve and hate, VP.  You're dancing on that line, the music and the wine is intoxicating...you want to give in....but you know you shouldn't....but the moon and the stars are so beautiful, er, this afternoon....you know you shouldn't, yet you know you might...

Anyway, Bex to go and next week to be pretty funny.  I wonder if Stu and Dale will snuggle up to Mo and Darnell now - those two both want to make it a long way in I reckon.  Dale clearly does.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 25, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Thin line betwixt lurve and hate, VP.  You're dancing on that line, the music and the wine is intoxicating...you want to give in....but you know you shouldn't....but the moon and the stars are so beautiful, er, this afternoon....you know you shouldn't, yet you know you might...
> 
> Anyway, Bex to go and next week to be pretty funny.  I wonder if Stu and Dale will snuggle up to Mo and Darnell now - those two both want to make it a long way in I reckon.  Dale clearly does.



stu looks like _something_..some kind of animal i think i'm not sure, i can't put my finger on it....


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 25, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Thin line betwixt lurve and hate, VP.  You're dancing on that line, the music and the wine is intoxicating...you want to give in....but you know you shouldn't....but the moon and the stars are so beautiful, er, this afternoon....you know you shouldn't, yet you know you might...
> 
> Anyway, Bex to go and next week to be pretty funny.  I wonder if Stu and Dale will snuggle up to Mo and Darnell now - those two both want to make it a long way in I reckon.  Dale clearly does.



The line between love and hate here is that you love me, I hate you. I can live with that.

Yes, if Mo is saved there's only one conclusion people will draw. When they look at the list of people who've been kicked out, no one from Mo/Rex/Darnell's side has. 

Luke has been consolidating this week though, in case Bex goes. He's been currying favour already with Rex (re Rachel last night), and Stu and Dale. He's been planting the seeds of doubt about the others in hell, and he can capitalise on that when Bex has gone.

Luke = the biggest game player evah.


----------



## Miss Potter (Jul 25, 2008)

tommers said:


> oh ken.  swept to power on a campaign of lies.
> 
> It was somebody's boyfriend.  Whoever they are I will buy them a drink.  If I ever meet them.



it was my husband, bless him. You couldn't by him a drink though, he is currently afflicted by gout


----------



## Sadken (Jul 25, 2008)

This series is the most, erm, "game-playing-y" since Series 1 with Nasty Nick, I think.  I've never been so aware of who needs to get in with who and for what reasons etc. 

Sign O' the Times?


----------



## Sadken (Jul 25, 2008)

Anyway, everyone knows you saying you don't think someone is a misogynist is the closest you can get to saying "I love you". 

I will heal you, VP.


----------



## tommers (Jul 25, 2008)

alice band said:


> it was my husband, bless him. You couldn't by him a drink though, he is currently afflicted by gout



oh.

maybe some fruit?

or maybe telling him that he makes me laugh everytime I see her gurning face will be thanks enough.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 25, 2008)

I am a ken hater as well.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 25, 2008)

Sadken said:


> This series is the most, erm, "game-playing-y" since Series 1 with Nasty Nick, I think.  I've never been so aware of who needs to get in with who and for what reasons etc.
> 
> Sign O' the Times?



Deffo.

it's also the most paranoid cos they are so aware of how big brother works now.

remember when rachel and spittyface didn't eat the picnic cos they thought it was a trap?

oh how i chortled.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 25, 2008)

Things got a little sexy back there.  I think we're ok now.


----------



## tommers (Jul 25, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I am a ken hater as well.



he's the marmite of the big brother thread.

I like him.  "Love" would probably be too strong a word though.  I wouldn't want anything bad to happen to him, but if it did it wouldn't stop me sleeping.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 25, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> remember when rachel and spittyface didn't eat the picnic cos they thought it was a trap?



Haha, yeah.  What fools!


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 25, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Things got a little sexy back there.  I think we're ok now.



yeah i went on lunch and was still feeling all kennysexy but then i saw someone puking in a telephone box. kind of killed my buzz.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 25, 2008)

I'd only have let you down


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 25, 2008)

thing is, game playing really doesn't work if you want to win. does it? cos okay, you might escape 'nommos' (oh god remember when they started to call them that? that was sick) but when it comes down to it, you'll get booted on the first opportunity in the final. 

and now the final has, like, a million people in it, you're not even likely to get the 3rd or 2nd place accolade.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 25, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> thing is, game playing really doesn't work if you want to win. does it? cos okay, you might escape 'nommos' (oh god remember when they started to call them that? that was sick) but when it comes down to it, you'll get booted on the first opportunity in the final.
> 
> and now the final has, like, a million people in it, you're not even likely to get the 3rd or 2nd place accolade.



Yeah but I'd say it stands to reason that someone like Dale, for instance, who has lasted all the way to the final (let's say), therefore being on tv for, what, 12 weeks + has got to be worth more in mag deals etc. than Steph who went in week one and ultimately that's the main source of post BB revenue for these plebs these days


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 25, 2008)

Dale will be in the final. He is to pretty to go. The pretty ones always last.


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 25, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Dale will be in the final. He is to pretty to go. The pretty ones always last.



no way man, that's one good thing about big brother, you can be a total Hottie McPretty but if you're an arse, you will get chucked out.

big brother thinks nothing of looks i tell you.

dale will last cos he's an alright bloke in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 25, 2008)

Yeah, I could imagine being mates with someone like Dale I think.  He's quite funny, although obviously how much better looking than me he is would count against him and I'd probably end up drifting out of touch with him in the end.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 25, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Yeah, I could imagine being mates with someone like Dale I think.


yeah, that figures.

sorry ken, I'm in the non love camp too.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 25, 2008)

would you like some worms to eat at the bottom of the garden?


----------



## tommers (Jul 25, 2008)

that girl in the checked top's trousers are really, really high.

lamo.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 25, 2008)

I'll get my own worms, Tank Girl, you probably laced yours with cyanide and I'm not falling for that twice.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 25, 2008)

Sadken makes me feel sick.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 25, 2008)

To be honest, after the last hour or so, I make myself feel quite intensely sick.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 25, 2008)

What did you do?

Can we do it together?


----------



## Sadken (Jul 25, 2008)

It's all this attention...it's no good for me.  I'm a very shallow, very egotistical man you see.  Lavish it on Dill4, I'm no good.


----------



## avu9lives (Jul 25, 2008)

Well i just voted rebecca to go 

If i have to watch the laurel n hardy show for one more night i think i'll implode. 

Just get her out


----------



## Gmart (Jul 25, 2008)

Wonder if the public will fall for the transparent Luke & Bex decision to get it on every time they're up for eviction??

Get Bex out!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 25, 2008)

Sadken said:


> I'll get my own worms, Tank Girl, you probably laced yours with cyanide and I'm not falling for that twice.


Fancy some more omlette?


----------



## Sadken (Jul 25, 2008)

I've retreated to the shadow world, Paulie.  NO SOUP FOR ME!


----------



## Sadken (Jul 25, 2008)

avu9lives said:


> If i have to watch the laurel n hardy show for one more night i think i'll implode.



Same thing again and again and again, isn't it?


----------



## electrogirl (Jul 25, 2008)

i hope someone comes out of their shells as AMAZING soon cos i can't muster any longing for any of them to win.

i just want to love someone.


----------



## Gmart (Jul 25, 2008)

The Heaven and Hell part could be viewed as an allegory for the class system in the UK.

Those in Hell bond together much more and just have fun, while those in heaven feel guilty at their undeserved fortune, while worrying about what would happen if they suddenly lost their privilege....


----------



## Flashman (Jul 25, 2008)

Nooo Rebecca noooooooo!















I only arrsked


----------



## Pieface (Jul 25, 2008)

Well I'm going to see a friend so there's no guarantee I'll see this,  I;ve only actually managed one eviction night  

Bex is going to scream the HOUSE down


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 25, 2008)

What time does it all start? I'll vote when the programme is on.

Bernard ftf.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 25, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> What time does it all start? I'll vote when the programme is on.
> 
> Bernard ftf.



9pm for the program, the eviction thing at 10.30pm

I will be watching. I dont have anything else to do.


----------



## aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

PieEye said:


> Well I'm going to see a friend so there's no guarantee I'll see this,  I;ve only actually managed one eviction night
> 
> Bex is going to scream the HOUSE down


If I still had your number (lost phone ) I'd text you updates


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 25, 2008)

PieEye said:


> Well I'm going to see a friend so there's no guarantee I'll see this,  I;ve only actually managed one eviction night
> 
> Bex is going to scream the HOUSE down



so you'll be texting me later then?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 25, 2008)

3000th post pre-eviction *oddsflash!* 

Bex: 1.3 (drifting!)
Mo: 4.6 (coming right in)
Darnell: 32.0 (in but steady)

Now Bex will probably still go, but it's interesting that there's a lot of serious money wanting to bet that Bex will stay. It could just be a 'spoof', it could be that people have seen the spoilers and anticipate some serious damage for Mo (or perhaps Bex turns water into wine and heals Mikey - we've already seen her stigmata earlier this week after all). They'll not be betting that Bex will actually stay btw, rather they'll be wanting to trade out at a higher price, but even so...

It could be quite an interesting show.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 25, 2008)

O Noes!

Bernard's got to go!!!!!

*readies phoning finger*


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 25, 2008)

btw, I'm glad to see I'm still in the top 4 posters. Even though I haven't been posting much.

No one's going to catch Dill though.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 25, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> 3000th post pre-eviction *oddsflash!*
> 
> Bex: 1.3 (drifting!)
> Mo: 4.6 (coming right in)
> ...



Thanks!

<Hands O&L a badge and a 3000th post balloon>


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 25, 2008)

Ooh, congrats on 3,000 O&Ls


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 25, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> btw, I'm glad to see I'm still in the top 4 posters. Even though I haven't been posting much.
> 
> No one's going to catch Dill though.



I am Big Brother Behemoth.


----------



## aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm all ready for tonights show  I have wine, we have chocolate (note the I for wine and we for chocolates  no sharing wine here ) and I'm all snuggled down on the sofa 

who'da thunk not that long ago I would have been out partying on a friday night


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 25, 2008)

aqua said:


> I'm all ready for tonights show  I have wine, we have chocolate (note the I for wine and we for chocolates  no sharing wine here ) and I'm all snuggled down on the sofa
> 
> who'da thunk not that long ago I would have been out partying on a friday night



hehe, BB can do that to a person. 

I never go out on a Friday night anyway 

/pathetic loner


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 25, 2008)

Partying is for losers.

We know where its at.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 25, 2008)

We can have our own little BB75 partay right here, right now


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 25, 2008)

I am gonna stuff my face with crisps.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 25, 2008)

I just typed 'partay'


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 25, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> I just typed 'partay'



I am doing the partAy hand motions.



w00t


----------



## tommers (Jul 25, 2008)

i have "right here, right now" by fatboy slim running through my head now. 

it's a partay.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 25, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I am doing the partAy hand motions.
> 
> 
> 
> w00t



I'm snacking on aniseed balls.

And chair dancing.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 25, 2008)

And me! And me!

I have hot chocolate. That's how much of a party animal I am.

Who has A Place in the Sun on as tedious background noise?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 25, 2008)

I think we just became the coolest people to ever exist.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 25, 2008)

Absolutely. Coolest. People. Ever.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 25, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I think we just became the coolest people to ever exist.



Fuck yeah.

I came home from the pub for this. I don't know whether it's cooler that I came home from the pub, or that I was at the pub with my Mum.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 25, 2008)

I'd come home from ruling the world for this.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 25, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> Fuck yeah.
> 
> I came home from the pub for this. I don't know whether it's cooler that I came home from the pub, or that I was at the pub with my Mum.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 25, 2008)

Oooh, bit of Davina Shoulder. Hot.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 25, 2008)

Mr Paw is watching Next Gen, so haven't seen any pre-Davina Shoulder.


----------



## aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

I went to cadbury world on wednesday so have a house full of chocolate  anyone want some?

*settles down in front of the tele*


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 25, 2008)

I thought you said a house made of chocolate.

That would be so cool.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 25, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Mr Paw is watching Next Gen, so haven't seen any pre-Davina Shoulder.



Turn it over. Turn it over.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 25, 2008)

aqua said:


> I went to cadbury world on wednesday so have a house full of chocolate  anyone want some?
> 
> *settles down in front of the tele*



Have you got any Buttons?


----------



## aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

we have  *offers some*


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 25, 2008)

A "Get Bex Out!" chant from the crowd will pretty much seal things here for the phone voters. People do like to back a winner. Odds dropping again btw, down to 1.17 now...


----------



## moomoo (Jul 25, 2008)

Cream eggs?


----------



## aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

no cream eggs sadly

but I have a huge bag of misshapes  they rock


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 25, 2008)

What are they chanting?


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 25, 2008)

aqua said:


> we have  *offers some*



Thank you ta.

Are they saying Rex or Bex????


----------



## moomoo (Jul 25, 2008)

aqua said:


> no cream eggs sadly




Never mind, I still love you............


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 25, 2008)

I just done a vote for Bex.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 25, 2008)

oooo I saw this bit on BBLB yesterday.

Apparently, Dale got all the things correctly ordered, _and_ came in £19 under budget.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 25, 2008)

Are they going to keep on doing this head of house stuff then?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 25, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> Are they going to keep on doing this head of house stuff then?



I dunno. I am getting a bit bored of heaven and hell though. 

I am also looking forward to Darnell being pleased.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 25, 2008)

Interesting. Bex now 1.2 and falling, due to:
Lots of anti-Mo banners. "Get Bex out!" chant loud but disorganized.

Apathy for Darnell, minor boos for Mo, bigger boos for Bex but some confusion caused by the camera operator zooming in on a sign saying "TOILET" rather than her face.

Everyone's a critic these days...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm looking forward to seeing Luke upset when Bex kisses Mo, and then when she leaves tonight.

I want to see the weasel sob.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 25, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Interesting. Bex now 1.2 and falling, due to:
> Lots of anti-Mo banners. "Get Bex out!" chant loud but disorganized.
> 
> Apathy for Darnell, minor boos for Mo, bigger boos for Bex but some confusion caused by the camera operator zooming in on a sign saying "TOILET" rather than her face.
> ...



Wasn't she just in the loo at the time?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 25, 2008)

Nooooo, no one can vote for Mo. Get Bernard out!!!!!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 25, 2008)

WTF was all that about??

No darnell, noooooooooo!!!


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 25, 2008)

Darnell's gone all Uber-'Hood.

He brought cigarettes in as 'currency'.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 25, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> Darnell's gone all Uber-'Hood.
> 
> He brought cigarettes in as 'currency'.



He has so picked that up in prison.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 25, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> Wasn't she just in the loo at the time?



Yes, but I've got a very immature sense of humour and it made me laugh.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 25, 2008)

Ooh, a smattering of Get Mo Out in the crowd.

Do they not watch the show???


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 25, 2008)

LOL at the toilet thing.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 25, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> LOL at the toilet thing.



Is she still in there? Are she and Luke sexing?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 25, 2008)

Bex could actually survive if she was up against one HM instead of two with this edit. Sadly they're editing against Mo AND Darnell, nicely splitting the vote between them.
It'll be interesting to see the vote %. How anyone could give enough of a shit about Mo to spend money on a vote for him is beyond me tbh. He's fairly harmless imo, but the boos suggest otherwise...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 25, 2008)

Fucking hell. It's painful.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 25, 2008)

Maybe she is just having a massive shit.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 25, 2008)

God, let it be Bex.

Is this the first eviction that might actually be quite close??

The fact bex just snogged Luke to be entertaining pretty much proves her reasons for bedtime shenanigans afaic.


----------



## aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm picking up that you don't like bex much VP - is that right?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 25, 2008)

aqua said:


> I'm picking up that you don't like bex much VP - is that right?



Not at all


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 25, 2008)

Would loathe be the correct term?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 25, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Would loathe be the correct term?



We'd be getting warmer, yes.

Oh there were some good boos for Bex then.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 25, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> The fact bex just snogged Luke to be entertaining pretty much proves her reasons for bedtime shenanigans afaic.



Yup...


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 25, 2008)

Luke can hardly be surprised that Rachel and Kat don't like him when he's spent every minute of his entire life up until now slagging them completely off.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 25, 2008)

Hehehe, I love Dale in the diary room.

"It's fucking bollocks, that"


----------



## Looby (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm a bit late to the party, I've been on the phone to madamv. What have I missed?


----------



## Miss Potter (Jul 25, 2008)

hehe luke's gonna barf


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 25, 2008)

hahahah

Gutted! you little fucker


----------



## aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

you missed chocolate

but since its you *offers you some*


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 25, 2008)

No Mohammed. She didn't "pull" you. Fuckssake.


----------



## Looby (Jul 25, 2008)

Ooh yum, ta.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 25, 2008)

But Luke was really upset.  He wuvs her.
Bless.

(kinda)


----------



## Miss Potter (Jul 25, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> No Mohammed. She didn't "pull" you. Fuckssake.



he said it again, did you hear him? 

aww Lukey Poos you poor love


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 25, 2008)

zoooo said:


> But Luke was really upset.  He wuvs her.
> Bless.
> 
> (kinda)





What a little bellend.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh nooo!
I don't want them to be split up now!


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 25, 2008)

alice band said:


> he said it again, did you hear him?
> 
> aww Lukey Poos you poor love



Yeah 

Thing is, she was doing a dare. Nobody's _that_ jealous, surely.


----------



## Miss Potter (Jul 25, 2008)

you have to admire his manly Rhett Butler moustache


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 25, 2008)

WTF. Is he like 14 years old or something?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 25, 2008)

awww look at his little heart breaking.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 25, 2008)

Yes he is! Emotionally anyway.

Oh it's a tragedy!
If this had been on last night Bex wouldn't be going out.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 25, 2008)

that was fookin gross.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 25, 2008)

Betting suspended - last price matched on Bex was 1.15, no suspicious movements or insider money.


----------



## Miss Potter (Jul 25, 2008)

but was she just doing it to stay in?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 25, 2008)

hahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## aqua (Jul 25, 2008)

tbf though, if she had stayed, they might have shagged, and then where would we be? we might have seen it


----------



## Looby (Jul 25, 2008)

Noooooooo, I want her to stay and fall in love with luke and stuff. 

Can't wait for the OK spread.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 25, 2008)

aqua said:


> tbf though, if she had stayed, they might have shagged, and then where would we be? we might have seen it



Nobody needs to see that. I think we have all done the right thing here.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 25, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Noooooooo, I want her to stay and fall in love with luke and stuff.
> 
> Can't wait for the OK spread.



But the whole thing is just _gross


_


----------



## zoooo (Jul 25, 2008)

Yeah nobody wants to see Lex shaggage.

Booo, though.


----------



## Miss Potter (Jul 25, 2008)

aqua said:


> tbf though, if she had stayed, they might have shagged, and then where would we be? we might have seen it



ooh good point well made 

but Luke is crestfallen poor lamb. I reckon we'll see an even nastier side to him coming out once he's over the shock, he'll blame the others for Bex's exit


----------



## Looby (Jul 25, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> But the whole thing is just _gross
> 
> 
> _



I think it's quite sweet.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 25, 2008)

Fuck, they almost had me wanting her to stay then.



Almost.


OK, so I reckon Luke does like her a lot, BUT I honestly think he's a canny lad and knew that to make a big deal of the whole thing would increase her chances of staying in. Likewise, Bex was only saying she liked Luke too for the same reason.

Lol at his little tache 

Bye Bye Bernard.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 25, 2008)

I didn't think it was sweet up until just then.


----------



## moomoo (Jul 25, 2008)

We're going to miss her boobies.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 25, 2008)

moomoo said:


> We're going to miss her boobies.



Well we couldn't miss them in there.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 25, 2008)

moomoo said:


> We're going to miss her boobies.



true. 

And her bewbs were all the bewbs I was getting recently.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 25, 2008)

there's always youtube dilly 

luke's face = bwaahaahahahahaaaa!!!!


----------



## lemontop (Jul 25, 2008)

*Joins party*

Darnell looked like he was going to explode with happiness! They really didn't expect that.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 25, 2008)

Well, let's see the interview and how they took it during the break.

Poor old Luke.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 25, 2008)

Come in Lemontop. Did you bring any booze and/or chocolate?


----------



## keithy (Jul 25, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> true.
> 
> And her bewbs were all the bewbs I was getting recently.



What about mine?  Do you not pay attention to the naked thread?!?!


----------



## lemontop (Jul 25, 2008)

It's difficult to sympathise with Luke because of his constant bitching about other housemates Kat / Rachel etc I turned on the live feed the other day and he was bitching to Stu about how Mario (his ex best mate!) was responsible for the failure of the wedding task.


----------



## lemontop (Jul 25, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> Come in Lemontop. Did you bring any booze and/or chocolate?



Loads of both  Cheers


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 25, 2008)

They all were really shocked it was Bex. 

Hehehehehehe.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 25, 2008)

Bex went with 65.4% of the vote. Not even close. No breakdown on the other two.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm upset about what she's wearing. She has worn some quite nice outfits in the house.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 25, 2008)

maybe I only really needed to vote the once then 

not four


----------



## lemontop (Jul 25, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Bex went with 65.4% of the vote. Not even close. No breakdown on the other two.



Even the Cov vote couldn't save her


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 25, 2008)

they probably didn't want her to leave.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 25, 2008)

She looked like Captain Cavemans wife on exiting the house.

Scarey!


----------



## exosculate (Jul 25, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> They all were really shocked it was Bex.
> 
> Hehehehehehe.



I know - fantastic!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 25, 2008)

You'd have to have a pretty hard heart to say that wasn't a damn good exit from the house.


----------



## lemontop (Jul 25, 2008)

The hair, the belt, the dress!


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 25, 2008)

lol @ her reaction to getting 65%


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 25, 2008)

great davina, really great


----------



## keithy (Jul 25, 2008)

oh god i wish she'd shut up. I sometimes liked her when she was in there but she's doing my head in ffs


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 25, 2008)

Her hair is massive.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 25, 2008)

I liked her more in the interview.
I always do.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 25, 2008)

zoooo said:


> I liked her more in the interview.
> I always do.



But you liked her before.

She seemed just as awful, IMO.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 25, 2008)

I did indeed. But only in the last few days I think.
But I still lked her more after she left.

To relieve the boredom, I am now going to have to develop a crush on one of 'em.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 25, 2008)

zoooo said:


> I did indeed. But only in the last few days I think.
> But I still lked her more after she left.
> 
> To relieve the boredom, I am now going to have to develop a crush on one of 'em.



Develop a crush on dillinger!


He's from Wigan!   I know...... and yet.........


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 25, 2008)

I am like all your dreams and nightmare all at once.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 25, 2008)

Been out tonight and just heard who's out............................................


































































































HALLE FUCKING LULLAH


----------



## snackhead (Jul 26, 2008)

alice band said:


> ooh good point well made
> 
> but Luke is crestfallen poor lamb. I reckon we'll see an even nastier side to him coming out once he's over the shock, he'll blame the others for Bex's exit



He's gunning for Kat on the live feed, she's evil apparently


----------



## zoooo (Jul 26, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I am like all your dreams and nightmare all at once.



Cor.


----------



## lemontop (Jul 26, 2008)

snackhead said:


> He's gunning for Kat on the live feed, she's evil apparently



He's bitching about everyone now. Thing is, if he could only wind it in a bit he's very entertaining and could've won this. Silly boy.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 26, 2008)

Luke's convinced that Bex got 33.1% of the vote or 40% max  Now saying that the show's been unfairly edited  and "the public" couldn't have seen Darnell shouting at women.

Rex pretty much told him to shut the fuck up and face the fact that Bex was voted out because she "dug her own grave." He also shut him down when he tried to slag off Mo. I think I'm falling back in love...................................


----------



## lemontop (Jul 26, 2008)

Stu's saying he wanted Darnell to leave because of the way he talks aggressively to women. He'd deck Darnell if he spoke to his daughter like that. Isn't she two or something?


----------



## snackhead (Jul 26, 2008)

Rex needs a haircut from the sides looks like he's wearing a cycling helmet


----------



## exosculate (Jul 26, 2008)

I think its pretty clear that Kat will win this, she is the only one it seems possible to like, although i think her " big brudda, seveny thousa buck.................... plenny good time" routine is waring a bit thin!


----------



## exosculate (Jul 26, 2008)

lemontop said:


> Stu's saying he wanted Darnell to leave because of the way he talks aggressively to women. He'd deck Darnell if he spoke to his daughter like that. Isn't she two or something?



Darnell is sexist, but Stu is an unsophisticated simpleton.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 26, 2008)

Lisa and Mikey are the only HMs keeping this show afloat at the moment imo, in that they provide moments of genuine unpredictability and "wtf!". By which I mean they seem least aware of the cameras around them, no pun intended on Mikey's part.

Luke and Rex are at least trying, but they know too much BB history to be REALLY good HMs.

Darnell I honestly can't stand, he's a game-player with a short temper, constantly talks tactics instead of talking people; women issues too, imo. I don't care if they're born of constant rejection, he still has them and it's unacceptable.

Kat is the weakest BB fave for years - she only has two gimmicks, "Cookie Love" and "Happy House". I wouldn't bet against her winning either, and I couldn't damn the show any further than that.

The rest are wallpaper now, paralysed by the inertia of not having "fun!" leaders in the house anymore (or in fact anyone willing to take a lead or make a decision).

They really need to switch to a positive vote next year to keep this franchise alive and keep the bigger characters in - who do you want to STAY. It's not rocket science Endemol. People have been saying this for years.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 26, 2008)

Photo gallery of the moment Bex's eviction was announced. Luke and Dale's faces are priceless     

http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/news/newsstory.jsp?id=10181&position=33#gallery


----------



## Flashman (Jul 26, 2008)

Can't believe some people feel sorry for Luke. He's got a lass (well did have) on the outside and look at him, didn't even tell Bernard either. "Poor Luke" my arse, the Machiavellian, evil evil idiot.

Luke out next!!


----------



## snackhead (Jul 26, 2008)

Luke vs Darnell next week would be fun


----------



## Flashman (Jul 26, 2008)

Boomhauer would piss that contest.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 26, 2008)

Watching last nights show - was that snogging Mo drama serious?


----------



## snackhead (Jul 26, 2008)

When other housemates were hugging Bex, Darnell suppressed a leap


----------



## Flashman (Jul 26, 2008)

I liked the fact that it was a Heaven v Hell eviction, and that Hell won. Team Town Cheese were gutted


----------



## snackhead (Jul 26, 2008)

Flashman said:


> I liked the fact that it was a Heaven v Hell eviction, and that Hell won. Team Town Cheese were gutted



Luke's slowly realising he's on the wrong side, might stop his Mo Darnell bitchfests. He'll probably nominate them this week for Bex, then if he's still in week after will go for Kat and Maysoon


----------



## snackhead (Jul 26, 2008)

He's still banging on about Bex kissing Mo. Felt like he was being stabbed in the stomach.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 26, 2008)

snackhead said:


> He's still banging on about Bex kissing Mo. Felt like he was being stabbed in the stomach.



It's over-the-top jealous IMO. If it wasn't a dare then fair enough. I liked the faces he makes at her, though. They were quite sweet. She seemed to find it hard to look at him. Kept hugging him when he obviously wanted to kiss.


----------



## KellyDJ (Jul 26, 2008)

It was worth every penny spent on voting Bex out just to see that look on Pukey Lukey's face.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 26, 2008)

They were *not* sweet. The whole thing was entirely sickening. 

*VOMS*


----------



## snackhead (Jul 26, 2008)

Challenge has started to earn a place in heaven, part of it involves eating chillis in the diary room.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 26, 2008)

KellyDJ said:


> It was worth every penny spent on voting Bex out just to see that look on Pukey Lukey's face.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 26, 2008)

Dale threw up in the diary room


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 26, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Dale threw up in the diary room



heh.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 26, 2008)

Maysoon made it to the toilet before she puked, Mikey's just swiftly legged it out the diary room in tears and is brushing his teeth. Rex is wolfing down custard creams to limit the damage before he has to do it.

I'm liking this challenge, it's come at the right time as most of them are desperate to get into or stay in heaven.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 26, 2008)

Flippin heck we've had over 41,000 views on this thread!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 26, 2008)

> *	Rex has no sympathy for Luke*
> 
> *Day 52*, 10:44 BST
> By Paul Clare
> ...



http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/bigbrother9/a115545/rex-has-no-sympathy-for-luke.html


----------



## snackhead (Jul 26, 2008)

Sara's voice is starting to annoy me


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 26, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Sara's voice is starting to annoy me



Yeh its all screechy, and has that Australian thing where everything sounds like a question?


----------



## snackhead (Jul 26, 2008)

ok understand the task now it's to decide head of house. To win points they all eat the chillies which are different strengths. Highest point scorer gets head of house gig and runners up win a place in heaven. Genius.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 26, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Yeh its all screechy, and has that Australian thing where everything sounds like a question?



Yeh it's kinda doing my head in? Really hate the bit where from out of nowhere it suddenly GETS LOUDER?


----------



## Strawman (Jul 26, 2008)

Ahh beautifull, luke throwing a little hissy fit over his beloved getting booted out http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Zs1qunivJiQ and rex putting him in his place 

Dale is such a cock, his whole "I dont want to sail through to the final without being nominated once" schtick is rather presumptious. I know it will never happen but Id love for him to get nominated and booted next week.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 26, 2008)

Strawman said:


> Ahh beautifull, luke throwing a little hissy fit over his beloved getting booted out http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Zs1qunivJiQ and rex putting him in his place
> 
> Dale is such a cock, his whole "I dont want to sail through to the final without being nominated once" schtick is rather presumptious. I know it will never happen but Id love for him to get nominated and booted next week.



Luke could be nominated by heaven and hell if he's not careful. Hell cos most of them have sussed him as a nasty devious shit stirrer and heaven because he's clearly missing Bex they'll want them to be reunited.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 26, 2008)

Strawman said:


> Ahh beautifull, luke throwing a little hissy fit over his beloved getting booted out http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Zs1qunivJiQ and rex putting him in his place
> 
> *Dale is such a cock,* his whole "I dont want to sail through to the final without being nominated once" schtick is rather presumptious. I know it will never happen but Id love for him to get nominated and booted next week.



He's talking with his dick out.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 26, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Luke could be nominated by heaven and hell if he's not careful. Hell cos most of them have sussed him as a nasty devious shit stirrer and heaven because he's clearly missing Bex they'll want them to be reunited.



I think even some members of Heaven have him down as a shit stirring weasel. 

But for him to go now, straight after rebecca, would be too convenient for me. He needs to stay in the house for a few more weeks, pining over her, whilst Bex gets her tits out for magazines, gets rat arsed with the Z list celebs and getting in Heat magazine for getting knobbed by Dean Gafney.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 26, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Luke's slowly realising he's on the wrong side, might stop his Mo Darnell bitchfests. He'll probably nominate them this week for Bex, then if he's still in week after will go for Kat and Maysoon



Forget next week for Kat he's doing it now, just had a overlong rant about how much of a drama queen she is to Dale and Stuart. Says she's a "gimmick"


----------



## snackhead (Jul 26, 2008)

Mo's done his chilli eating challenge - sprinted out of diary room screaming, rammed two spoonfuls of sugar into his mouth, then ran straight to the outside shower  

His new friend Luke was so concerned he's asking him if he's ok. He's never done that before.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 26, 2008)

I reckon Kat could get head of house with this task, with Darnell pretty high up the points table.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 26, 2008)

snackhead said:


> I reckon Kat could get head of house with this task, with Darnell pretty high up the points table.



That would be brilliant.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 26, 2008)

Strawman said:


> Ahh beautifull, luke throwing a little hissy fit over his beloved getting booted out http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Zs1qunivJiQ and rex putting him in his place
> 
> Dale is such a cock, his whole "I dont want to sail through to the final without being nominated once" schtick is rather presumptious. I know it will never happen but Id love for him to get nominated and booted next week.



Spot on, what a cocky fucker he is. Get the arrogant little prick out!


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 26, 2008)

It's all gone a bit Japanese Gameshow with this chilli thing. Same with the baguette last week and all the throwing up.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 26, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> It's all gone a bit Japanese Gameshow with this chilli thing. Same with the baguette last week and all the throwing up.



Maybe they will do the ice cubes on gonads endurance challenge - now that would be good telly!


----------



## snackhead (Jul 26, 2008)

mmmm very interesting   Mikey's done a u-turn with Kat, he's apologised for not giving her a chance admits it was easy to be influenced by others.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 26, 2008)

Stuart says he threw up a little bit while Rex came out looking so relaxed he might as well have had a bowl of cornflakes in there. He didn't even need a drink 

Suspect Rachel failed, she's alone in the garden begging BB not to take Rex, Kat and Mikey away from her


----------



## Looby (Jul 26, 2008)

Desperate to get into heaven isn't he? Twat.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 26, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> It's all gone a bit Japanese Gameshow with this chilli thing. Same with the baguette last week and all the throwing up.



I'd forgotten about that does seem to be a theme either housemates are throwing up or we are  *remembers Shaun dunking his custard cream, Luke & Bex snogging, Mikey rinsing his balls in a general drinking cup, Mikey dropping dirty tissue in bowl during crisp licking task *


----------



## snackhead (Jul 26, 2008)

exosculate said:


> Maybe they will do the ice cubes on gonads endurance challenge - now that would be good telly!



Lisa would win that


----------



## snackhead (Jul 26, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Desperate to get into heaven isn't he? Twat.



he's let himself down, and he's going to have to live with that


----------



## snackhead (Jul 26, 2008)

Housemates told to gather on sofas.............................


----------



## Looby (Jul 26, 2008)

snackhead said:


> he's let himself down, and he's going to have to live with that



Lol.


----------



## Looby (Jul 26, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Housemates told to gather on sofas.............................



Oooooooooooooooooohhhhh.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 26, 2008)

Dale handed his head of house rosette in earlier so this could be the big announcement, still waiting.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 26, 2008)

Oh fuck Stu's head of house  He can't choose who to take with him to heaven, has to live with the task runners up who are:
Mikey
Rex
Mo

mmmm maybe it's not so bad after all


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 26, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Oh fuck Stu's head of house  He can't choose who to take with him to heaven, has to live with the task runners up who are:
> Mikey
> Rex
> Mo
> ...



heh



Also: heh at the first clip of tonights BB


----------



## snackhead (Jul 26, 2008)

Lisa and Sara having their third week in hell. There's 8 of them on that side now. Which is nice.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 26, 2008)

Fucking hell. 

Luke is *SO* unpleasant.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 26, 2008)

He's digging his own grave


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 26, 2008)

snackhead said:


> He's digging his own grave



I said earlier he should stay in until Rebecca inevitably shags Dean Gafney, so it can really break his putrid little heart.

But I reckon it wont take more than a week anyway.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 26, 2008)

Whats WRONG with him anyway? It seems like ever increasing paranoia


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 26, 2008)

Two things:

a) Sad that Lisa and Sara and still in hell. And,

b) Darnell cock.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 26, 2008)

Dale doesn't have enough charisma to be really disliked.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 26, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I said earlier he should stay in until Rebecca inevitably shags Dean Gafney, so it can really break his putrid little heart.
> 
> But I reckon it wont take more than a week anyway.



Maybe it was a threesome with The Gaf and Shaun and the kiss n' tell will make the News of the World tomorrow


----------



## snackhead (Jul 26, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> Two things:
> 
> a) Sad that Lisa and Sara and still in hell. And,
> 
> b) Darnell cock.



Lisa said Shaun will be disappointed that she failed.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 26, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Lisa said Shaun will be disappointed that she failed.



Fuckssake.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 26, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Maybe it was a threesome with *The Gaf* and Shaun and the kiss n' tell will make the News of the World tomorrow



Have you been assimilated by Russell Brand?


----------



## snackhead (Jul 26, 2008)

exosculate said:


> Have you been assimilated by Russell Brand?



You swine, how very dare you


----------



## snackhead (Jul 26, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> Fuckssake.



I know, wait til she sees those pics of him dressed as an orange clown with those two blondes in the back of the car.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 26, 2008)

Yay Stuuuu is king.

On the plus side he might introuduce an always topless rule on the heaven side.

On the down side that would mean topless Mikey.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 26, 2008)

snackhead said:


> You swine, how very dare you



I see. You're Catherine Tate and Russells love germination!


----------



## snackhead (Jul 26, 2008)

exosculate said:


> I see. You're Catherine Tate and Russells love germination!


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jul 26, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Flippin heck we've had over 41,000 views on this thread!



I'm so proud.

*wipes away tear*


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 26, 2008)

six of your friends in seven weeks have gone. 

GET THE FUCKING HINT. YOU ARE NOT AS INTERESTING AS YOU THINK YOU ARE YOU FUCKING CUNTS


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 26, 2008)

Oh change the record, Dale. Just enjoy that they like you.


----------



## keithy (Jul 26, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> Oh change the record, Dale. Just enjoy that they like you.



If I was him I wouldn't be acting so cocky. He doesn't know they like him, all he knows is they dislike other people more. For now.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 26, 2008)

Sorry...I've Sky Plussed tonight's episode, which is casuing me to make what seem like random comments at random times.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 26, 2008)

Excellent Luke's spending his first night back in hell surrounded by singing housemates. Doesn't get any better than that


----------



## snackhead (Jul 26, 2008)

Stuart's realised he's missing his daughter again


----------



## snackhead (Jul 26, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Whats WRONG with him anyway? It seems like ever increasing paranoia



It's very odd. He was in the middle of his latest conspiracy theory that the old hell had a pact to pick off his gang and it was clearly working. Dale had to point out that while it sounded impressive the only people with the power to get rid of them don't live in the house...................


----------



## KellyDJ (Jul 27, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> six of your friends in seven weeks have gone.
> 
> GET THE FUCKING HINT. YOU ARE NOT AS INTERESTING AS YOU THINK YOU ARE YOU FUCKING CUNTS



Exactly - the guy is a total knob 

So Luke's in happy hell is he?  Bet he's loving that


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 27, 2008)

snackhead said:


> It's very odd. He was in the middle of his latest conspiracy theory that the old hell had a pact to pick off his gang and it was clearly working. Dale had to point out that while it sounded impressive the only people with the power to get rid of them don't live in the house...................



Nobody else seems that into his theories, anymore. 

Luke up next?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 27, 2008)

KellyDJ said:


> Exactly - the guy is a total knob
> 
> So Luke's in happy hell is he?  Bet he's loving that



All they are are pretty faces, who think they are the 'cool' crowd, or something.


----------



## bellator (Jul 27, 2008)

I think Mo would piss me off if I lived with him. He does come over like a twat sometimes. And the greed - he'll eat anything

However I do hate Dale, Stew, Sara, Luke and Mikey more.

Funniest bit so far for me was the food fight when Darnell was trying to protect Mikey


----------



## zoooo (Jul 27, 2008)

But Mo has cute little dimples.
When he smiles I forgive him everything.


----------



## keithy (Jul 27, 2008)

Yeah Mo is kind of annoying me. I feel sorry for him as he obvioiusly feels insecure and pushed out etc... and a lot of the others dislike him.. which isn't nice... BUT I've been noticing that the way he talks to people is kind of horrible sometimes. It's like he's doing the whole "i know how it is" looking down his nose at people. I think he does this as he feels insecure but it's still ... blegh...


----------



## snackhead (Jul 27, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> *Nobody else seems that into his theories, anymore.
> *
> Luke up next?



Yeah they're having none of it. He tried three times to get a bitch going about Mo, Dale just ignored him and spoke to Stu about something totally different. 

Luke's found a new friend to bitch with in Jesus, sorry I mean Lisa.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 27, 2008)

bellator said:


> I think Mo would piss me off if I lived with him. He does come over like a twat sometimes. And the greed - he'll eat anything
> 
> However I do hate Dale, Stew, Sara, Luke and Mikey more.
> 
> Funniest bit so far for me was the food fight when Darnell was trying to protect Mikey



Camera was tracking Mo eating a very runny egg with his top off -kept panning from the plate to his belly


----------



## zoooo (Jul 27, 2008)

Aw. So mean. 
Did he have a bit of a belly when he went in there?


----------



## snackhead (Jul 27, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Aw. So mean.
> Did he have a bit of a belly when he went in there?



Probably, might look bigger than it really is seeing as the only other regularly topless guys to compare to are Dale, Rex, ans Stu


----------



## zoooo (Jul 27, 2008)

Ah yes, that is a good point.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 27, 2008)

BB's gone a bit random with this idea. A nominations pod's been set up in the garden, only head of house and heaven housemates can use it. Once they're in it they can talk noms including who they've put up in the past and who they want to go this week!

Stu and Rex were first in and are thinking of targetting the so called favourites to see what happens - Rex thinks they're Dale, Luke, Darnell and Kat. This could be genius if Stu agrees because he's done Darnell before and wouldn't choose Dale or Kat so he'd nom Luke and forget about Mo.

Mo and Mikey went in and told each other who they'd previously voted for. Mo's says he's thinking of Luke for this week


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 27, 2008)

snackhead said:


> BB's gone a bit random with this idea. A nominations pod's been set up in the garden, only head of house and heaven housemates can use it. Once they're in it they can talk noms including who they've put up in the past and who they want to go this week!
> 
> Stu and Rex were first in and are thinking of targetting the so called favourites to see what happens - Rex thinks they're Dale, Luke, Darnell and Kat. This could be genius if Stu agrees because he's done Darnell before and wouldn't choose Dale or Kat so he'd nom Luke and forget about Mo.
> 
> Mo and Mikey went in and told each other who they'd previously voted for. Mo's says he's thinking of Luke for this week



That is proper random.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 27, 2008)

oh potentially bad move there, Rex told Stu he nommed Bex.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 27, 2008)

Heaven pact nom latest - Kat and Dale


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 27, 2008)

oooo this is quite interesting! I like it.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 27, 2008)

snackhead said:


> BB's gone a bit random with this idea. A nominations pod's been set up in the garden, only head of house and heaven housemates can use it. Once they're in it they can talk noms including who they've put up in the past and who they want to go this week!
> 
> Stu and Rex were first in and are thinking of targetting the so called favourites to see what happens - Rex thinks they're Dale, Luke, Darnell and Kat. This could be genius if Stu agrees because he's done Darnell before and wouldn't choose Dale or Kat so he'd nom Luke and forget about Mo.
> 
> Mo and Mikey went in and told each other who they'd previously voted for. Mo's says he's thinking of Luke for this week



The purpose of this must be to put Luke up, surely! 

I wonder what ante-post odds might be available on Luke, should be good pre noms I would have thought?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 27, 2008)

The noms pod isn't an idea I like – mainly because it means it's easier for people to gang up on those I like 

Luckily there are more in Hell than Heaven, so the damage may be minimal.

My final List:

Love: 

No one.

Like a lot:

Kat (I just can't find her offensive, or annoying, or anything like that. She's not incredibly interesting, which is why she's not on the Love list anymore.)


Like a bit, sometimes don't like:

Rex (although he has been a cunt to Rachel, and I don't like that)
Dale (I like his trips to the diary room where he says "he's a nob" and stuff. He's pretty bland the rest of the time though, and too easily swayed.)
Stu
Rachel
Darnell

Totally Meh:

Maysoon
Sarah
Mo

Dislike quite a lot:

Lisa

Hate obsessively:

Luke (my number 1 hate figure in the house. Don't care if he's funny. I bet Hitler knew some good jokes *grabs Godwin's Law award*.)
Mikey

Have I forgotten anyone? If so bung 'em in "Meh".

At this point I don't really care who wins, as long as it isn't Luke, Mikey, or Lisa.
















I just can't be bothered anymore.


----------



## Flashman (Jul 27, 2008)

zoooo said:


> But Mo has cute little dimples.
> When he smiles I forgive him everything.



Let's be honest you'll forgive anyone anything as long as they had their top off whilst they were doing it


----------



## Flashman (Jul 27, 2008)

bellator said:


> I think Mo would piss me off if I lived with him



No shit.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 27, 2008)

Heaven pact is swaying towards putting Kat and Darnell up. 

Nothing's been said about Hell noms, so they could still get a task tomorrow to allow them to nominate, with maybe just their top nom joining the names from heaven


----------



## snackhead (Jul 27, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> The noms pod isn't an idea I like – mainly because it means it's easier for people to gang up on those I like
> 
> Luckily there are more in Hell than Heaven, so the damage may be minimal.
> 
> ...



If it helps Luke is crushed that he can't join in with the noms pod.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 27, 2008)

Current names in the frame are Luke, Dale, Kat and Darnell.......Mo, Mikey, Stu and Rex are in and out of that booth like speed daters 

Stu really wants Darnell up, Mikey, Rex and Mo don't. 

Luke's been suggested by Mo, Mikey and Rex. Stu reckons there's no point cos he'll be nominated next time, but I reckon he doesn't want to piss Bex off.

They all like Kat - she's up cos they think she'll be safe.

Stu wants Dale in for at least another week, the others are saying him because he's always saying he wants to be nominated.

I'm liking this


----------



## bellator (Jul 27, 2008)

Is the chilli eating on tonight?


----------



## snackhead (Jul 27, 2008)

bellator said:


> Is the chilli eating on tonight?



Yep on C4 highlights, noms pod will be on Monday night


----------



## snackhead (Jul 27, 2008)

Noms discussion pod closed, seems they couldn't agree so Rex and Mo might vote Dale and Luke anyway.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 27, 2008)

@ Kat eating chillis with ease


----------



## Looby (Jul 27, 2008)

Oh, that's really unfair on Kat.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 27, 2008)

Live feed heaven are in a special living room -they're watching all the audition tapes for current and ex- housemates  

Dale's "I'll nail it" was there, Stu is shitting himself. 

All shocked at Rachel's tape nothing like she is in the house. The bit where Maysoon says she's "living life in the fast lane" Mikey's response "She's pretty slow in here," I don't like him but that was funny


----------



## bellator (Jul 27, 2008)

Why is Stu shitting himself?

LOL at the chilli eating (Think Mo slightly overreacted tho)


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 27, 2008)

Lisa has short-circuited.


----------



## bellator (Jul 27, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> Lisa has short-circuited.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 27, 2008)

bellator said:


> Why is Stu shitting himself?
> 
> LOL at the chilli eating (Think Mo slightly overreacted tho)



Don't think he's looking forward to Rex's reaction

In his profile video he made out he was a friendless saddo, who doesn't get on with men, is very girly and loves people thinking he's gay.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 27, 2008)

Panic over for Stu, the heaven boys didn't see their own videos.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 27, 2008)

Heaven have called everyone together and are taking them through what they saw -starting with Dale. As well as his nail it comment they've told everyone about the bit where he says he'll stab people in the back to win the game, and how he wants to be a PE teacher but hates children. Oh dear. 

Darnell came out pretty well, Rex said he was genuine and honest, then said "but there was something at the end" then the ads came on so don't know what that was.


----------



## KellyDJ (Jul 28, 2008)

Funniest moment last night was the ending with Luke and Dale sitting in the garden both with a face liked a smacked arse and happy hell singing all around them  

I'm shocked at Lisa tbh.  Now Dale and Luke's back on her side she's turned quite bitchy again


----------



## Sadken (Jul 28, 2008)

Keith Lemon described Sara as "looking like one of the creatures from Dark Crystal when she wakes up in the mornings" on ome show with that Zeze and George Lamb yesterday morning

So, so glad Bex is dead.  Or out, whatever.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 28, 2008)

Somebody on Digital Spy is asking how Big Brother could be so cruel to let Mikey eat the chillies considering blind people have heightened senses so it would burn his mouth more than everyone else!


----------



## Sadken (Jul 28, 2008)

Equally, isn't it a bit unfair he was allowed to compete in the clock test then, bearing in mind his super developed sense of sound?  Why don't the US government just ditch radio pick ups and use a bunch of blind Scottish ranting mentals to pick up all their intelligence in future?  Can't go any worse.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 28, 2008)

Good - he's a tit.


----------



## keithy (Jul 28, 2008)

If his eyes don't work can I just poke them out with a rusty nail?


----------



## Sadken (Jul 28, 2008)

Mikey's?


----------



## keithy (Jul 28, 2008)

yes.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 28, 2008)

Probably not, I've gotta say, but if you mention it to Channel 4 they might do a public vote on it to rustle up some funds.


----------



## avu9lives (Jul 28, 2008)

Mo's overacting and hamming it up in the chill'i eating contest was the funniest moment of the series so far 

Made me laugh anyway


----------



## Pieface (Jul 28, 2008)

You see I didn't even see that and I know I would have wanted to kill him.  He's a total fucking arsehole.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 28, 2008)

That sort of thing annoys me a bit actually.  I sort of presumed it annoyed everyone.  Way to rock my confidence in what I had previously held to be sacred truths, avu9lives!


----------



## Juice Terry (Jul 28, 2008)

Kat and Dale would be the dream nominations for me. In so far as Dale would lose and his smug "I want to be nominated" act would backfire spectacularly.

the twat.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 28, 2008)

Dale definately. Annoying little trog.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 28, 2008)

I enjoyed that chili challenge.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 28, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Dale definately. Annoying little trog.



He knows he has a good chance of getting through to the final based purely on the fact he is quite pretty.


----------



## Gmart (Jul 28, 2008)

Dale and Luke, they're both poison.

It makes me laugh how much they go on about others being fake, and then, often in the same shot, they'll pretend to be nice to someone they hate.

They only see the faker in others coz they feel fake themselves!


----------



## Sadken (Jul 28, 2008)

There's Dale and Luke news to be had on that sun website...


----------



## Juice Terry (Jul 28, 2008)

If Dale goes up against Luke he might win though, he needs to be up against a dead cert to stay, like Kat. The public may only get one chance to get him out before the final.

Luke also need to go up against someone he hates for maximum satisfaction when the little shit goes. Preferably Mo with 70+ % of the vote, deep joy


----------



## Sadken (Jul 28, 2008)

I reckon Mo would go if he was up against Luke.  He is definitely lucky to be there bearing in mind how much grief the audience gave him when his name was read out on Friday.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 28, 2008)

Juice Terry said:


> If Dale goes up against Luke he might win though, he needs to be up against a dead cert to stay, like Kat. The public may only get one chance to get him out before the final.
> 
> Luke also need to go up against someone he hates for maximum satisfaction when the little shit goes. Preferably Mo with 70+ % of the vote, deep joy



yes yes!!!


----------



## Sadken (Jul 28, 2008)

Rachel, giving her take on what I said a few days ago about her being quite sexy.  Starting to feel this is meant to be.

She hit back at her chief tormentor, posh chef Rex. 

“Just because I’m not your interpretation of being sexy, doesn’t mean I’m not sexy. 
“And just because you don’t think I’m bubbly and confident doesn’t mean I’m not bubbly and confident.” 


From the description of Rex there, can you guess where I lifted that from?


----------



## exosculate (Jul 28, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Rachel, giving her take on what I said a few days ago about her being quite sexy.  Starting to feel this is meant to be.
> 
> She hit back at her chief tormentor, posh chef Rex.
> 
> ...



The Sun?


----------



## exosculate (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm starting to think Rex could win this based on two things

1) He's not that two-faced or bitchy
2) He is clearly the most intelligent one in there and as such as a longer shelf life.

I cant stand posh chefs though, myself.


----------



## Gmart (Jul 28, 2008)

exosculate said:


> I cant stand posh chefs though, myself.



He suffers from the confidence problem.

The British seem to despise anyone who is intelligent and confident, almost as if he has no right to be himself according to them.

He admits his faults and for that, and his tendency to say what I'm thinking half the time makes him for me quite a strong player. The only person in Heaven for 3 straight weeks with nary a murmur really.

He'll have his own cook show before you know it.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 28, 2008)

Shame that she's off bitching again, but Lisa was totally back to form last night, singing 'Shut up, shut up' in the flattest, most monotone voice imaginable and doing her Dad wooden handbag dance...followed by her astonishing lewd laugh (lewd, in a flat, monotone way, at least...)!


Also - I surely can't have been the only one to hear Lisa shout 'I'll tell ya who!'....during the eviction, just as Davina started her long pause.....WTF?


----------



## Looby (Jul 28, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> Shame that she's off bitching again, but Lisa was totally back to form last night, singing 'Shut up, shut up' in the flattest, most monotone voice imaginable and doing her Dad wooden handbag dance...followed by her astonishing lewd laugh (lewd, in a flat, monotone way, at least...)!
> 
> 
> Also - I surely can't have been the only one to hear Lisa shout 'I'll tell ya who!'....during the eviction, just as Davina started her long pause.....WTF?



Oh, I thought that was Bex!!

The task looks fun this week. It's a cops and robbers thing. Heaven are the cops, poor are the robbers. Not sure how it'll work but I heard something about one of the robbers having to steal a token from the rich side and the cops have to solve the crime or something. Surely there'll be more to it than that though.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 28, 2008)

'he's got an amazing _vocab-u-ra-ly_'... 


From 3:30...fuck me, that 'singing'...that 'dancing'!!!  LOL!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 28, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Oh, I thought that was Bex!!



Aha! That would make more sense...    ...but I heard it about 3 times (on the various different shows) and it sounded just like Lisa!


----------



## exosculate (Jul 28, 2008)

Well



Gmarthews said:


> The British seem to despise anyone who is intelligent and confident, almost as if he has no right to be himself according to them.
> 
> *Bit of a cliche - but has some truth. That's not the reason for me though. I like intelligence and intelligent confidence too.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Gmart (Jul 28, 2008)

exosculate said:


> Well



It's just unfair isn't it...

*stamps his foot very, very hard*

I think it is snobby to be against him coz he's confident, or coz he had money (if he did). These are not choices of his...


----------



## zoooo (Jul 28, 2008)

He is clearly rather well off.
But he's not aaaall that posh really, is he?

Not even as posh as that Tim bloke who shaved his ginger chest under the bed sheets.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 28, 2008)

_Comprende?!_


----------



## Looby (Jul 28, 2008)

zoooo said:


> He is clearly rather well off.
> But he's not aaaall that posh really, is he?
> 
> Not even as posh as that Tim bloke who shaved his ginger chest under the bed sheets.



Rex was trimming his chest the other day. Who knew that was a mark of poshness.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 28, 2008)

Yes but he doesn't hide his gingerness under a bad black dye job and attempt to shave his chest, under the covers, _on the sly_, to further (..attempt to..   ...) protect his shameful ginger secret!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 28, 2008)

And he used to spend hours and hours and hours on his hair too....


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 28, 2008)

...whereas with Rex, it's just...whack it in the mould for 20 minutes in the morning...jobs a good 'un.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 28, 2008)

Ugh! I was expecting a nice new space-age egg-shaped Nominations Pod to have been dropped in, but it's just the luxury jail with 'Nominations Pod' written on.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 28, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> Yes but he doesn't hide his gingerness under a bad black dye job and attempt to shave his chest, under the covers, _on the sly_, to further (..attempt to..   ...) protect his shameful ginger secret!



He also attempted to get away with telling a racist joke on the live feed by shielding the microphone with his hand.
It didn't work. 

Possibly my most hated HM of all time...


----------



## snackhead (Jul 28, 2008)

exosculate said:


> I'm starting to think Rex could win this based on two things
> 
> 1) He's not that two-faced or bitchy
> 2) He is clearly the most intelligent one in there and as such as a longer shelf life.
> ...



3) he doesn't need the money and I'm prepared to give him my block vote just to see the look on Luke's face.


----------



## snackhead (Jul 28, 2008)

KellyDJ said:


> Funniest moment last night was the ending with Luke and Dale sitting in the garden both with a face liked a smacked arse and happy hell singing all around them
> 
> *I'm shocked at Lisa tbh.  Now Dale and Luke's back on her side she's turned quite bitchy again*



'orrible innit  Most of the time she just goes along with whatever he says without so much as a "shut up Luke you're a pathetic twatic"


----------



## snackhead (Jul 28, 2008)

Gmarthews said:


> He suffers from the confidence problem.
> 
> The British seem to despise anyone who is intelligent and confident, almost as if he has no right to be himself according to them.
> 
> ...



mmm It'll be called "Rexy, Sexy, Cook" *drools a little*


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 28, 2008)

rex and his cronies are utter cockends


----------



## Lea (Jul 28, 2008)

Rex is a dickhead. He's being really mean to Rachel about her audition. So what if she acted for her audition.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 28, 2008)

Very uncomfortable viewing watching Rex have a go at Rachel about not being exactly like her VT consistently for the subsequent seven weeks. Especially when he dug into her about not acting sexy enough 'in real life'. Most unhappy.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 28, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> Very uncomfortable viewing watching Rex have a go at Rachel about not being exactly like her VT consistently for the subsequent seven weeks. Especially when he dug into her about not acting sexy enough 'in real life'. Most unhappy.



utter cunt

what the fuck must his VT be like???


Kat was juts smiling at rex


----------



## zoooo (Jul 28, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> He also attempted to get away with telling a racist joke on the live feed by shielding the microphone with his hand.
> It didn't work.
> 
> Possibly my most hated HM of all time...




Did he?


----------



## STFC (Jul 28, 2008)

That was weird, the way Rex tore into Rachel. What was his problem? I'd love it if they showed the whole house his VT.


----------



## Looby (Jul 28, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> rex and his cronies are utter cockends




Absofuckinglutely. 

I really hate the way he is treating Rachel but I do think that she should have said to them what she just said in the diary room about it being hard with all the big characters. I think if she admitted she's not been as outgoing as she usually is and said why they might leave off her.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 28, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Absofuckinglutely.
> 
> I really hate the way he is treating Rachel but I do think that she should have said to them what she just said in the diary room about it being hard with all the big characters. I think if she admitted she's not been as outgoing as she usually is and said why they might leave off her.



Mikey needs a big fucking slap as well


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 28, 2008)

STFC said:


> That was weird, the way Rex tore into Rachel. What was his problem? I'd love it if they showed the whole house his VT.



I know, all them fuckers VT's that sat and judged- i bet they were as fucking staged


----------



## zoooo (Jul 28, 2008)

What WAS Rex's VT like?

I don't remember it at all.

Just him saying his dad was gay. Which I haven't heard come up since.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 28, 2008)

Mohammed whooping and hanging onto every word rex came out with was as nauseating and repugnant!!!!

bloody7 hell i only caught 5 mins on my way to the fridge


----------



## Sweet FA (Jul 28, 2008)

I felt really sorry for Rachel then. Dale was a far bigger twat but they were all blokey to him. Twats. 

Did I really see Rex tell Mikey to find the coke bottle in the middle of the carpet?! 'Left a bit, right a bit'. 

(Although I was a bit  after Rex said to Mikey "I wish you could have seen that" re: Rachel's VT. Yeah, I mean of all the things Mikey could see, definitely the one I'd wish for him would be that).


----------



## snackhead (Jul 28, 2008)

The person they should be ripping apart is Dale, Rachel's tape is nothing. Bex and Luke kept going on about seeing a different side to Rachel in her audition, that probably hasn't helped to stem the paranoia


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 28, 2008)

Rex has to die


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 28, 2008)

And how was Rachel's audition that much different to how she is in the house?! Suppose I don't live there and see what goes off 24/7, but come on, it weren't that much different!


----------



## snackhead (Jul 28, 2008)

zoooo said:


> What WAS Rex's VT like?
> 
> I don't remember it at all.
> 
> Just him saying his dad was gay. Which I haven't heard come up since.



http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/news/newsstory.jsp?id=1358&housemateId=254&position=5


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 28, 2008)

That was actually a very good episode. The Nom pod and VT viewing are both one-time-only methods of introducing a little of the old "social experiment" vibe back to Big Brother. At the very least it got them all thinking again.

Rex is a twat, but I have an idea. When Rachel gets out I email her the review sites that deal with Beach Blanket Babylon, Rex pater's appalling chain of restaurants.

"Hey Rex, you know how in the house you claimed to be an incredible chef? Well... how come all these people say that your dad's restaurant is shite and your kitchen produces over-priced pub food? "


----------



## snackhead (Jul 28, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> Rex has to die



Can I lick his face a little before you kill him?


----------



## exosculate (Jul 28, 2008)

To be fair - Nurse Rachets VT is very misleading indeed!


Rex is still a dildonic, but a fact is a fact!


----------



## snackhead (Jul 28, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> That was actually a very good episode. The Nom pod and VT viewing are both one-time-only methods of introducing a little of the old "social experiment" vibe back to Big Brother. At the very least it got them all thinking again.
> 
> Rex is a twat, but I have an idea. When Rachel gets out I email her the review sites that deal with Beach Blanket Babylon, Rex pater's appalling chain of restaurants.
> 
> "Hey Rex, you know how in the house you claimed to be an incredible chef? Well... how come all these people say that your dad's restaurant is shite and your kitchen produces over-priced pub food? "


----------



## exosculate (Jul 28, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> And how was Rachel's audition that much different to how she is in the house?! Suppose I don't live there and see what goes off 24/7, but come on, it weren't that much different!



You surely jest?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 28, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Did he?



Yes, I was watching the live feed that night. There was a 2am drunken joke-telling session around the table, and he actually tried to get away with telling a "paki" joke by shielding the mic with his hand. Someone else on here remembers seeing it too, might be Belushi but don't quote me on that.
The rest of the table kind of crept away in embarrassed silence, C4 obviously didn't mention it again, this was BB3 before the days of a long delay and censor.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 28, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> Mohammed whooping and hanging onto every word rex came out with was as nauseating and repugnant!!!!



That was a great line though. What was it?... 'I'd swap you for scrabble.'





snackhead said:


> http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/news/newsstory.jsp?id=1358&housemateId=254&position=5



Oh thank you!

Well, he's totally the same in the house as he was on the tape.
I suppose it sort of makes sense that he's so annoyed and surprised when people are different to theirs then.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 28, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Yes, I was watching the live feed that night. There was a 2am drunken joke-telling session around the table, and he actually tried to get away with telling a "paki" joke by shielding the mic with his hand. Someone else on here remembers seeing it too, might be Belushi but don't quote me on that.
> The rest of the table kind of crept away in embarrassed silence, C4 obviously didn't mention it again, this was BB3 before the days of a long delay and censor.



Flippin Ada.

What a prize cunt.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 28, 2008)

exosculate said:


> You surely jest?


No. Obviously it was different, as pretty much every single audition for BB there's ever been will be different, but so different it's made Rex go fuckin mental on Rachel?! I think she came across as bubbly more than "sex kitten" and I see her as a bubbly character but someone who has difficulty showing it when she's the target of bullying...


----------



## exosculate (Jul 28, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> No. Obviously it was different, as pretty much every single audition for BB there's ever been will be different, but so different it's made Rex go fuckin mental on Rachel?! I think she came across as bubbly more than "sex kitten" and I see her as a bubbly character but someone who has difficulty showing it when she's the target of bullying...



I disagree. She comes across as very energetic and lively in VT, that is clearly not close to what she is, she is far more shy and reserved. His analysis was bang on - it was fakery to be selected.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 28, 2008)

Nah I think she'd be more like that outside the house when the pressures not there and there isn't six or so people bullying you for no reason


----------



## Sweet FA (Jul 28, 2008)

I suspect she's regarded as quite 'zany' and 'bonkers' and a bit of a caner in her circle but in the BB freakshow, she's an amateur. She said as much herself...or tried to before she was bellowed down by Rex...


----------



## exosculate (Jul 29, 2008)

Naaaa. She has plenty of opportunities to shine and she hasn't, the surrounded by strong personalities argument is a red herring. She wouldn't be the first to do a fake 3 minute interview!


----------



## Gmart (Jul 29, 2008)

Sweet FA said:


> I suspect she's regarded as quite 'zany' and 'bonkers' and a bit of a caner in her circle but in the BB freakshow, she's an amateur. She said as much herself...or tried to before she was bellowed down by Rex...



She's talked over by everyone, and I can quite easily see the Rachel in there now, in that vid.

Rex just wanted to see her as different so he proved it to himself. And Rachel has no defence. Mikey recognised that it was her but got shouted down and then he just gave in.

Poor Rachel. She's obviously quite nice but she's been screwed over by BB's latest trick.

They suspect duplicity coz they are so duplicitous themselves. But they will have no defence against her honesty. She IS like that, and the public will see that, and will warm to her coz of it.

Even the sh.......it bit proved that she is that person, coz she gave the same answer. Honesty always works.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 29, 2008)

Gmarthews said:


> She's talked over by everyone, and I can quite easily see the Rachel in there now, in that vid.
> 
> Rex just wanted to see her as different so he proved it to himself. And Rachel has no defence. Mikey recognised that it was her but got shouted down and then he just gave in.
> 
> ...



She aint honest though!


----------



## Gmart (Jul 29, 2008)

exosculate said:


> She aint honest though!



She is. there was nothing in that vid more than just straight excitement. 

With no one like Rex to shout her down all the time, (and they all do), she would be less quiet. 

What was it in the vid which convinces you she is fake?

Dale was way different if you watched, but they didn't want to aim at him, they wanted to aim at her.

Suspicious...


----------



## Flashman (Jul 29, 2008)

I agree, Rachel's gone into her shell a bit but wasn't really that different to her vid.

Rex proves what a prize cunt he is once again.


----------



## Looby (Jul 29, 2008)

Sweet FA said:


> I suspect she's regarded as quite 'zany' and 'bonkers' and a bit of a caner in her circle but in the BB freakshow, she's an amateur. She said as much herself...or tried to before she was bellowed down by Rex...



This. 
I can imagine her friends. Nice, sweet, fairly tame. Rachel may well be the outrageous one. I don't think she is fake, she's just been swamped by bigger characters. She's not the first housemate to do this. Also, she is a teacher so she is probably mindful that BB can destroy your career if you misbehave. look at Penny in BB2 and she really didn't do that much.

Big Brother doesn't select people solely based on a 3 minute VT, that's just to get their foot over the door. They've have numerous opportunities to observe her during interviews, auditions, psych screening so she must be a bloody good actress if she can fool everyone in that process. 

I think I can be like that too. Amongst my friends and colleagues I'm outgoing and lively but get me at a party with people I hardly know or I'm intimidated by then I become a wallflower.


----------



## Juice Terry (Jul 29, 2008)

Rex has had it in for Rachel for a while now, he just wants to get her up for nomination. Disappointed with Mo, classic case of the bullied turned bully, probably just happy the heats off of himself for a change.

Nasty bunch of two faced cuntish bullies in there this year, Rex, Dale, Stu, Luke not to mention the already evicted Bex, Mario, Jen and Sylvia.

Wankers the lot of them.

Rachel, Kat, Darnell and Maysoon ftw.

Oh and Rex isn't posh, just rich.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 29, 2008)

exosculate said:


> She aint honest though!


Leave her alone you fucking cunt


----------



## Pieface (Jul 29, 2008)

I don't get why it was a big deal anyway that she's different in her vid.

Plus - there will be some editing trickery - remember when Rex was going on about Maysoon saying "maybe" to some "are you sexual question"?  And she said "but I wasn't asked about being sexual" - they can edit the answers to any fucking question they like.


----------



## Gmart (Jul 29, 2008)

Rex is just trying to stir it up, coz he's narked at the quiet ones.

Rachel was just excited at being videod by BB, and as has been noted here she has been shouted down by so many in the house over the weeks that she has quietened down. No doubt she will get more chippy as the loudest get voted out.

Rex, tho I quite like his honesty, is quite typical as a male, in that he talks over women almost as a matter of habit. Many men do IMO, and it does have the effect that the woman give up trying to give their opinion and just sit back. For him to then complain when they do this somewhat disingenuous.


----------



## avu9lives (Jul 29, 2008)

Lainyk spoiler on digitalspy says its Luke and Dale up for nomination 

Dont mind who goes to be honest cant stand either of them 

Wont be voting this week 

It will be interesting who the people vote out though


----------



## Gmart (Jul 29, 2008)

avu9lives said:


> Lainyk spoiler on digitalspy says its Luke and Dale up for nomination



Good they're both idiots. And whingers.

One wonders when the Whingers will work out that whinging about everything just gets you evicted. 

And they always complain about others being fake, while providing ample evidence of their own duplicity (thus getting themselves evicted) Idiots!!


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 29, 2008)

i hope Dale, but think luke will go, chicks vote more than dudes.. so go figure...


----------



## Juice Terry (Jul 29, 2008)

These two will provide a very unsatisfatory eviction. Whoever loses will convince themselves its becasue the other is mega popular with the public and whoever wins will have their ego swolen.

We need good v. evil to make it fun


----------



## Sadken (Jul 29, 2008)

Rachel's gonna win it and then me and her are gonna live in space!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 29, 2008)

Sweet FA said:


> Did I really see Rex tell Mikey to find the coke bottle in the middle of the carpet?! 'Left a bit, right a bit'.


I noticed that as well. What an unmitigated cunt the bloke is. I don't normally watch these or get terribly bothered if i do happen to be near a tv when its on (honest ), but i felt like punching that fucker as i watched him smirk after his _'find the bottle'_ statement


----------



## Sadken (Jul 29, 2008)

I actually found that pretty funny to be honest.  Mikey did as well, so it's probably a bit of banter the two of them have established.  

Funniest line last night was "I'd swap you for scrabble!".  Fair enough, it was quasi bullying and nasty and all that and the situation was horrible and, obviously, I love Rachel but a good line's a good line.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 29, 2008)

Well Mikey was taking the piss out of him too - going on that he pretended he was blind and it was all an act.  I kind of thought it was a funny moment for once.


----------



## tommers (Jul 29, 2008)

re the rachel thing - are they all so stupid that they don't realise that BB producers take a 30 minute interview and condense it to 3 mins in order to exaggerate and emphasise the personality traits they want to emphasise?

come on, they're supposed to be all clued up on how BB works but they still think that the audition VT is an accurate portrayal of somebody's personality. 

rex thinks he's all that but he's a dumbass.


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 29, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Funniest line last night was "I'd swap you for scrabble!".  Fair enough, it was quasi bullying and nasty and all that and the situation was horrible and, obviously, I love Rachel but a good line's a good line.



Am finding it all kinda boring and losing interest tbh, same as last year. That was funny though, made me guffaw......the line not the arsehole bullying.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 29, 2008)

Yeah, I'm definitely feeling some BB fatigue but last night was quite intriguing and the Sun has a really interesting twist which could possibly turn out to just be a load of old shit like the rest of the "news"paper


----------



## zoooo (Jul 29, 2008)

PieEye said:


> Well Mikey was taking the piss out of him too - going on that he pretended he was blind and it was all an act.  I kind of thought it was a funny moment for once.



Exactly. They were having a laugh.
Don't become Mario.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jul 29, 2008)

Which is..?


@ken btw


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 29, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Yeah, I'm definitely feeling some BB fatigue but last night was quite intriguing and the Sun has a really interesting twist which could possibly turn out to just be a load of old shit like the rest of the "news"paper


Come on, don't be shy!


----------



## Sadken (Jul 29, 2008)

THIS



IS 







MARIO!!!









TIDY THOSE WIRES THE FUCK AWAY, PLANET EARTH!!!


----------



## Sweet FA (Jul 29, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Don't become Mario.


Too late


----------



## Sadken (Jul 29, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> Come on, don't be shy!



Nah, not posting what it is cos I don't wanna spoil it for others and I get the feeling VP could probably do me in a fight.  Go on the Sun's website, click on the Big Brother link, top of the page, left hand side.  It ought to be pretty clear what the shocking possible revelation thing is.

They've also named the noms and it's goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## Sadken (Jul 29, 2008)

Sweet FA said:


> Too late


----------



## Looby (Jul 29, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Nah, not posting what it is cos I don't wanna spoil it for others and I get the feeling VP could probably do me in a fight.  Go on the Sun's website, click on the Big Brother link, top of the page, left hand side.  It ought to be pretty clear what the shocking possible revelation thing is.
> 
> They've also named the noms and it's goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooood



I can't be bothered. Just put in in the spoiler thingy.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 29, 2008)

pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease


----------



## Sadken (Jul 29, 2008)

Spoiler: nominations/revelation



Basically, Rex's mrs is getting sent in there, she has found out that he cheated on her with a lapdancer.  Anyway, she will be sent in there as part of a cops and villains task apparently.

Nominations are motherfridging Luke and Dale n sheeet!


----------



## zoooo (Jul 29, 2008)

I am laughing at a sausage.
Time for a rest.

I've been to the Sun website (*washes eyes out*) but I can't find anything about a twist, just the nominations.

*edit*
Ooooh, that would be an interesting twist and a half.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 29, 2008)

Wouldn't it?  Sort of bordering on "this is no longer a television show, it's just a pretext to fuck up people's lives and shit all over their emotions" territory though, which I've never really liked to see.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 29, 2008)

that's hilarious - in a National Enquirer sort of way.  I bet it's not true.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 29, 2008)

I'd normally say the same but they've been so on the money with every single thing so far that I'm thinking they've got an official source giving them info to try and attract non-viewers to the show sort of thing.  Maybe.  That's a pretty bad sentence but frankly my dear, I don't riverdance.


----------



## Looby (Jul 29, 2008)

That twist would be fucking aces.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 29, 2008)

Innit?  That twist would make dividing the house into heaven and hell look like a pile of three day old puke outside a run down kebab shop on the seafront of a British seaside town that left its better days many, many years ago in the past.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 29, 2008)

Like Weston-Super-Mare.

((pier))


----------



## Sadken (Jul 29, 2008)

Yeah, just like that, although I was thinking Skegness sort of thing, really.  Just all round tragic.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 29, 2008)

Sadken said:


> I actually found that pretty funny to be honest.  Mikey did as well, so it's probably a bit of banter the two of them have established.
> 
> Funniest line last night was "I'd swap you for scrabble!".  Fair enough, it was quasi bullying and nasty and all that and the situation was horrible and, obviously, I love Rachel but a good line's a good line.


Yeh, fucking hilarious  So the fact this guy has to suck up to an odious arrogant bullying fuckwit is something to enjoy, all the more so when he's playing games with the guy about 'find the bottle'...banter my arse, it was another example of what a complete cunt the bloke is (on the basis of what i saw last night).


----------



## zoooo (Jul 29, 2008)

(Mario.)


----------



## Sadken (Jul 29, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Yeh, fucking hilarious  So the fact this guy has to suck up to an odious arrogant bullying fuckwit is something to enjoy, all the more so when he's playing games with the guy about 'find the bottle'...banter my arse, it was another example of what a complete cunt the bloke is (on the basis of what i saw last night).



How about that fact that he was laughing himself and that all four of the people in hell have spoken about how well they've been getting on and how it's a boy's club etc?  

You're getting offended on behalf of a person who wasn't offended at all himself.  It's condescending - Mikey has made loads of self-deprecating jokes about his blindness - it's the same with near enough every disabled person I've met too - you're treating him like a helpless baby when he's a fully grown man and fully grown men banter with their mates.


----------



## lemontop (Jul 29, 2008)

Stu's been  stripped of his Head of House role for discussing noms. He's not a happy bunny. ho ho


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 29, 2008)

rex and lisa have both pissed me off with their nastiness towards rachel. lisa's singing "shut up, shut up" at her the other night with that smug "aren't I fucking funny" look on her face was horrible. and rex was just a bullying tit last night.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 29, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> rex and lisa have both pissed me off with their nastiness towards rachel. lisa's singing "shut up, shut up" at her the other night with that smug "aren't I fucking funny" look on her face was horrible. and rex was just a bullying tit last night.



Yeah, I've never warmed to Lisa because of her propensity to do stuff like that.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 29, 2008)

lemontop said:


> Stu's been stripped of his Head of House role for discussing noms. He's not a happy bunny. ho ho


ha ha  has anyone been made head of house in his place?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 29, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Yeah, I've never warmed to Lisa because of her propensity to do stuff like that.


I'm obviously too harsh on you ken, I'd have thought you'd have lapped that up


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 29, 2008)

Sadken said:


> How about that fact that he was laughing himself and that all four of the people in hell have spoken about how well they've been getting on and how it's a boy's club etc?
> 
> You're getting offended on behalf of a person who wasn't offended at all himself.  It's condescending - Mikey has made loads of self-deprecating jokes about his blindness - it's the same with near enough every disabled person I've met too - you're treating him like a helpless baby when he's a fully grown man and fully grown men banter with their mates.


Am I? Crikey! I thought that i was expressing an opinion about the nature of someone who's behaviour i find quite repugnant and repulsive. Just cos i see someone laughing along with someone else's behaviour or actions, that doesn't mean i don't reserve the right to (1) find that behaviour repulsive and (2) suspect that the laughter has a slightly hollow ring to it.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 29, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> I'm obviously too harsh on you ken, I'd have thought you'd have lapped that up



Nah, the reason I don't like her for doing stuff like that but find Rex quite likeable is simply because she is witless and he is witty.  You tend to be able to get away with taking the piss out of people to their faces the way Rex does if it's actually amusing or if it is done to prick their ego.  After a while of not understanding him, everyone in the house now seems to get that.  Lisa just isn't funny so it comes across as being nasty rather than funny.  Plus, Rex just makes comments rather than sing songs drawing the attention of the whole house to what's going on.

Mind you, he was a cunt to Rachel and has been for a while.  That wasn't funny at all.  

You can never be too harsh on me Tank Girl.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 29, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> rex was just a bullying tit last night.


Apparently he wasn't, he was being really really hilarious I'm told......


----------



## lemontop (Jul 29, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> ha ha  has anyone been made head of house in his place?



Not yet. He's gone back in the diary room for another whinge.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 29, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Am I? Crikey! I thought that i was expressing an opinion about the nature of someone who's behaviour i find quite repugnant and repulsive. Just cos i see someone laughing along with someone else's behaviour or actions, that doesn't mean i don't reserve the right to (1) find that behaviour repulsive and (2) suspect that the laughter has a slightly hollow ring to it.



But it clearly wasn't meant or taken as being anything other than a joke so, aye, 'appen I think you are.  Find it offensive if you like but if you explained that to Mikey afterwards he'd almost certainly (judging by his reaction) think you were going OTT and probably not thank you for highlighting him as someone who cannot be bantered with, cos there doesn't seem to be any no go zones with anyone else in there.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 29, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Apparently he wasn't, he was being really really hilarious I'm told......



Damn right you're told.


----------



## Looby (Jul 29, 2008)

I kind of agree with Paulie here. They might be having a jolly old time together and Mikey might be enjoying being part of their little crowd but it doesn't mean that Rex isn't being a cunt to him and taking the piss. 
Mikey may think Rex is laughing with him but he's probably laughing at him.

That was a classic bullying technique at school. Make friends with someone, get them into your gang and then mock them constantly. Bit nasty really.

But, I don't think it was quite as bad as Paulie is saying really. 

Yes I know, I'll get splinters in my arse.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 29, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> I kind of agree with Paulie here. They might be having a jolly old time together and Mikey might be enjoying being part of their little crowd but it doesn't mean that Rex isn't being a cunt to him and taking the piss.
> Mikey may think Rex is laughing with him but he's probably laughing at him.
> 
> That was a classic bullying technique at school. Make friends with someone, get them into your gang and then mock them constantly. Bit nasty really.



Mikey doesn't seem to me - and neither do the rest of the housemates - like the kind of person who's gonna sit there for, what is it now, 8 weeks or whatever and just take Rex taking the piss out of him for being blind.  Think how much you could get the public on your side standing up to the arsehole bullying the blind bloke, but the fact that nobody has done that makes me think that it's established in the house that Mikey doesn't mind.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 29, 2008)

I don't really watch this balls as i said before, so maybe i'm missing something but i didn't enjoy watching that at all, for many of the reasons you mention sparkles. Sounds like am probably best avoiding it, if this is what passes as entertainment.

Damn youngsters these days, grumble grumble.....


----------



## Sadken (Jul 29, 2008)

If you were blind would you want everyone tip toeing round you your entire life or would you want to be treated equally?  Amongst groups of men, it's pretty common for pisstaking to be without boundaries and that's all that I see this as really.


----------



## Looby (Jul 29, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Mikey doesn't seem to me - and neither do the rest of the housemates - like the kind of person who's gonna sit there for, what is it now, 8 weeks or whatever and just take Rex taking the piss out of him for being blind.  Think how much you could get the public on your side standing up to the arsehole bullying the blind bloke, but the fact that nobody has done that makes me think that it's established in the house that Mikey doesn't mind.



It's not neccessarily because he's blind, just that he's not cool like Rex and his buddies.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 29, 2008)

This isn't without fucking boundaries you fucking doofus, the only person you can play a game of find the bottle with is the blind guy. The only guy you can laugh at in the game is the blind guy. The blind guy doesn't exactly have much choice but to play along does he? If he cops a sulk, some fucking idjut like you will come along and say "oh sorry mate, i was only having a giggle, no offence like'.


----------



## Looby (Jul 29, 2008)

Sadken said:


> If you were blind would you want everyone tip toeing round you your entire life or would you want to be treated equally?  Amongst groups of men, it's pretty common for pisstaking to be without boundaries and that's all that I see this as really.



I see what you mean but I think the pisstaking is one sided. 

I wasn't particularly bothered by this, I think it's a bit of a non-issue but just wanted to say that I can kind of see where Paulie was coming from. 

I don't want to come across like sausage faced Shaunio.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 29, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> It's not neccessarily because he's blind, just that he's not cool like Rex and his buddies.



I dunno if this is "boy culture" or whatever but I really can't tell you how resolute I am in my belief that there was no malice intended at all.  Mikey has even invited pisstaking about his blindness in the past so I seriously don't see how it's a problem and surely it is actually down to him rather than any independent observers to decide whether it's out of order for one of his mates to be taking the piss out of him about anything, blindness or otherwise?  If he's not bothered, I'm not bothered really.  I don't apply that to everything but I do to this situation cos I don't see him as the victim.  If anything he seemed to break out in a huge dopey grin.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 29, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> I see what you mean but I think the pisstaking is one sided.
> 
> I wasn't particularly bothered by this, I think it's a bit of a non-issue but just wanted to say that I can kind of see where Paulie was coming from.
> 
> I don't want to come across like sausage faced Shaunio.



It's a fine line between alright and Mario...

_I_ can see where Paulie is coming from - he doesn't watch the show, he's never seen any of what's happened in the past and if that was my only exposure then it would seem to me to be some sort of sick game Rex was playing but having seen what I have it looks to me like banter.  Y'dig?


----------



## Juice Terry (Jul 29, 2008)

Mikey's done plenty of nasty piss taking about Rex's restaurants, cooking and watch making factory etc. and other people as well eg Mo (greedy), Rachel (boring), Kat (loud game playing)

Usually behind their backs though.

((((poor Mikey))))


----------



## Sadken (Jul 29, 2008)

And I think he said that Sara looks like she's got a smelly fanny as well.


----------



## Looby (Jul 29, 2008)

Sadken said:


> And I think he said that Sara looks like she's got a smelly fanny as well.



Now that's a lie, naughtly sadken. 

I do hate mikey though, he's a nasty little twat.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 29, 2008)

Me too!

And has very odd hair.
I will forgive him that though. As I am a big person.


----------



## Juice Terry (Jul 29, 2008)

Sadken said:


> And I think he said that Sara looks like she's got a smelly fanny as well.



He must have got a whiff while he was on his knees groping up her legs that time.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 29, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Now that's a lie, naughtly sadken.



I'm sorry  Could totally imagine him saying that though so, y'know, he's no angel.  How could he say that about poor Sara?


(((((((Sara)))))))  not too close though, obviously.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jul 29, 2008)

Sadken said:


> If you were blind would you want everyone tip toeing round you your entire life..?


God no, I wouldn't know where the fuckers were then


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 29, 2008)

Tbf - I thought Rex laughed the most heartily (in a good way) when Mikey was describing in a pretty comical way how he gets shoved around by people who imagine they're helping a few times a week. I pissed myself when he shouted 'WHAT THE FUCK ARE YE DOIN' YE STUPID BASTARD?!  '...demonstrating his usual thought process when it happens - and Rex laughed loads too - and I thought that kind of broke a barrier a bit between them - y'know...Mikey got that Rex got the full ludicrousness ( <---a word?  Or not?  ) and irritation of what it must be like to be in that situation....but also the potential humour in it too? 

S'pose only Mikey could say whether Rex's judgement in making such a joke was right or not (I haven't seen that bit yet)...


----------



## Sadken (Jul 29, 2008)

Sweet FA said:


> God no, I wouldn't know where the fuckers were then



 genuine lol


----------



## Looby (Jul 29, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> Tbf - I thought Rex laughed the most heartily (in a good way) when Mikey was describing in a pretty comical way how he gets shoved around by people who imagine they're helping a few times a week. I pissed myself when he shouted 'WHAT THE FUCK ARE YE DOIN' YE STUPID BASTARD?!  '...demonstrating his usual thought process when it happens - and Rex laughed loads too - and I thought that kind of broke a barrier a bit between them - y'know...Mikey got that Rex got the full ludicrousness ( <---a word?  Or not?  ) and irritation of what it must be like to be in that situation....but also the potential humour in it too?
> 
> S'pose only Mikey could say whether Rex's judgement in making such a joke was right or not (I haven't seen that bit yet)...




That bit was really funny.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 29, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> Tbf - I thought Rex laughed the most heartily (in a good way) when Mikey was describing in a pretty comical way how he gets shoved around by people who imagine they're helping a few times a week. I pissed myself when he shouted 'WHAT THE FUCK ARE YE DOIN' YE STUPID BASTARD?!  '...demonstrating his usual thought process when it happens - and Rex laughed loads too - and I thought that kind of broke a barrier a bit between them - y'know...Mikey got that Rex got the full ludicrousness ( <---a word?  Or not?  ) and irritation of what it must be like to be in that situation....but also the potential humour in it too?
> 
> S'pose only Mikey could say whether Rex's judgement in making such a joke was right or not (I haven't seen that bit yet)...





Precisely this.  I've found, generally, that disabled people will either laugh or take offence at the exact same comment depending on who said it and what kind of tone it was said in.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 29, 2008)

wow, just like _normal_ people.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 29, 2008)

Where's the coke bottle Tanky?


----------



## Sadken (Jul 29, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> wow, just like _normal_ people.



Hahaha, you're flip reversing _my_ original point onto me there, Tank Girl


----------



## zoooo (Jul 29, 2008)

PieEye said:


> Where's the coke bottle Tanky?



Why, has she done a Kinga?


----------



## STFC (Jul 29, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Now that's a lie, naughtly sadken.
> 
> I do hate mikey though, he's a nasty little twat.



You can't say that! Don't you know.....he's *BLIND*!!!!!


----------



## Pieface (Jul 29, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Why, has she done a Kinga?



That was, perhaps, the lowest point that TV has ever sunk to.  I say this knowing full well how odious BB is....


----------



## zoooo (Jul 29, 2008)

It's so weird how different houses/years of BB are utterly different sexually.
One year, they all whip their tits out on the first night and get up to all sorts in bed with each other by week 3, and this year they've not even had a game of spin the bottle as far as I know.

Of course Bex had her boobs out a lot, but that was less sexual and more exhibitionist, if you get what I mean. (Like Shell and her naked gardening. Only a bit scarier.)


----------



## Juice Terry (Jul 29, 2008)

PieEye said:


> That was, perhaps, the lowest point that TV has ever sunk to.  I say this knowing full well how odious BB is....



Rebecca Loos pig wanking is my own personal highlight


----------



## zoooo (Jul 29, 2008)

That was in the name of science!!


----------



## exosculate (Jul 29, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> Leave her alone you fucking cunt



You fancy nurse Rachet is that it?


----------



## exosculate (Jul 29, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> wow, just like _normal_ people.



Definition of normal is now required.

In your own time!


----------



## Juice Terry (Jul 29, 2008)

exosculate said:


> You fancy nurse Rachet is that it?



You just made me think of Rachel in a nurses uniform


----------



## exosculate (Jul 29, 2008)

Juice Terry said:


> You just made me think of Rachel in a nurses uniform



Its not all about tits, fannies and cocks you know.









































Actually it is really, when you think about it, just like the real world.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 29, 2008)

exosculate said:


> Definition of normal is now required.
> 
> In your own time!


there is no definition of normal 

pieeye, I can't find the coke bottle


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 29, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Hahaha, you're flip reversing _my_ original point onto me there, Tank Girl


oh, you had a point?!


----------



## bellator (Jul 29, 2008)

According to DS, there has been serious rule breaking involving some code or other. Hence nobody knows as yet who is up. 

FIX


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 29, 2008)

According to an "in the know" on DS 



Spoiler: bellator



DALE AND LUKE FACE THE SEVENTH BIG BROTHER EVICTION ON FRIDAY

DARNELL, REX, MOHAMED, RACHEL & STUART FACE EVICTION DUE TO RULE BREAK

Maysoon and Kathreya ARE ALSO UP FOR EVICTION NOW

So, up for eviction will be:
Dale
Luke
Darnell
Rex
Mohammed
Rachel
Stuart
Maysoon
Kathreya


----------



## bellator (Jul 29, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> According to an "in the know" on DS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 29, 2008)

bellator said:


> According to DS, there has been serious rule breaking involving some code or other. Hence nobody knows as yet who is up.
> 
> FIX



They're honestly making this up as they go along. No interference all series and then suddenly this mess ffs. Noms leak (Luke and Dale), they decide they don't like them (presumably they want to save Luke), so try to figure a way out. A one hour BBLB contains nothing of note, another spoiler leaks out with more names on it, then finally we see it live and things have changed AGAIN. Heh. It's just like the good old days... 

Up this week: Luke, Dale, Darnell, Kat, Maysoon, Mo, Rachel, Rex, Stu.

A few things: No sign of Mikey being up, even though he was one of the main culprits. Hmm... Also, if they've set this up to save Luke then they've done a bad job - he'll still be fave to go I would have thought along with Rex and Dale. Unless of course they have a proper think and make this a positive vote (who do you want to STAY). In which case Maysoon is in trouble.

Weird. Looks like another BB fuck-up to me. 

ps noms would normally be out by this time anyway, so no need for spoilers imo.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 29, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> (presumably they want to save Luke)



FFS - the cunts!!!!!


----------



## Flashman (Jul 29, 2008)

They really don't give a fuck how obvious it all looks any more are they.


----------



## aqua (Jul 29, 2008)

what the fuck is rex on about? he's being such a cock even I'm surprised


----------



## bellator (Jul 29, 2008)

aqua said:


> what the fuck is rex on about? he's being such a cock even I'm surprised



I think he thinks he has a little bit of power over them now because he's seen the VTs. 
The all seeing one


----------



## Looby (Jul 29, 2008)

Lol at Lisa and her mate who discovered human DNA.


----------



## aqua (Jul 29, 2008)

when did everyone hit on lisa? did I miss that show?


----------



## Random One (Jul 29, 2008)

aqua said:


> when did everyone hit on lisa? did I miss that show?



you and everyone else who was watching


----------



## snackhead (Jul 29, 2008)

All the ID parade task has done is to get the housemates talking about Rex's girlfriend so he doesn't have to. Marvellous  

Details in this link 

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/bigbrother9/a116942/rexs-girlfriend-takes-part-in-task.html


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 29, 2008)

Voting lines open tomorrow after they've figured out whether the vote is to SAVE or EVICT (the C4 site say they're not open yet because nine are up and they need to find more staff to man the lines - rofl times 1000 ). The edit was against Dale and Mo tonight, but I wouldn't be shocked to see a save vote that could sacrifice Maysoon. That would also explain why Mikey (with his low poll ratings) wasn't up - and therefore in danger - despite being as guilty as the others of rulebreaking.

This is just so shambolic. I actually prefer it when they swap the rules around, but it's daft having the producer making a sweeping statement about keeping things on the straight and narrow this year and then pulling a stunt like this. Why the hell are they so keen to keep Luke anyway, he's a wreck without Bex?

M.U.P.P.E.T.S.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 29, 2008)

Oh I hope it's to save!!!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jul 30, 2008)

rex out then.....


----------



## zoooo (Jul 30, 2008)

Aw, I'd vote to save him. If I voted.


I'm afraid to tell you all that Stuart looks very sexy in his policeman's outfit.


----------



## bellator (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh for the innocence of BB1


----------



## Sadken (Jul 30, 2008)

Last night I was sat there poised to make an apology to Paulie Tandoori after Mikey nominated Rex and then he saved me by saying that he'd been having a good laugh with Rex over the last few days, so now I expect another omlette post haste, quite frankly.

Am really fucked off with the nominations thing, I was vair vair much looking forward to Luke going but now the waters are muddied a bit.  If Rachel is voted off, I'm going to kill myself.


----------



## Juice Terry (Jul 30, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Lol at Lisa and her mate who discovered human DNA.



She must think sorting sprinkles is a bit like looking for DNA Love her thought processes.


----------



## Gmart (Jul 30, 2008)

BB is like a bad parent who creates a system of regulations but then when he still doesn't like the behavior of the child, simply moves the goalposts for himself, and then is surprised when the child misbehaves more.

I hope the public see thru all this and vote Luke or Dale out anyway.


----------



## Gmart (Jul 30, 2008)

Luke sticks the knife into Rachel Again!! Here.

They are really bitchy about her. 

So what if she was excited in the video being made for BB? 

So what if she is quieter coz there are so many loud mouths around her?

And when are Luke et al gonna work it out that the public just don't like whingers who stick the knife in whenever they can??


----------



## bellator (Jul 30, 2008)

Anybody know whether it is to save or evict yet?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 30, 2008)

bellator said:


> Anybody know whether it is to save or evict yet?



Nope, not even the producers. 

I think I'm right in saying there's only been one vote to SAVE in the history of Big Brother, so it'd be fairly unusual, and they'd have to really, really want to keep someone in. Do they?

(It was BB7 btw, when the housemates were paired up and Pete - wanker!  - and Richard looked to be in danger of going.)


----------



## Sadken (Jul 30, 2008)

God bless Pete.  I believe the correct pronunciation is "hhhwanka!"


----------



## zoooo (Jul 30, 2008)

When that series finished I really missed his little "hhhwanka!"s, and that thing where he'd hit himself once in the chest.

Sigh.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 30, 2008)

It's just normal evictions rather than voting on who you want to save. That could mean Luke might go after all!

Let's see who the edit goes against tonight...


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 30, 2008)

Why were they all put up? I don't get it.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 30, 2008)

Maysoon is walking btw, in case anyone cares. What a pointless housemate...


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 30, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> Why were they all put up? I don't get it.


Discussing nominations and so far it seems like they were pretty obvious about it. However, there's a bit of an issue as to why Mikey isn't up. DS seems surprised and so does the house. Looks like BB just decided who they wanted to be up and who they didn't want to be up. It's also pretty obvious they want to save either Luke or Dale (as they decided to put everyone else up when they found out those two would be nominated). If there is any justice in the world one of Luke or Dale will go...


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 30, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Maysoon is walking btw, in case anyone cares. What a pointless housemate...


Apparently she's changed her mind...


----------



## exosculate (Jul 30, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Maysoon is walking btw, in case anyone cares. What a pointless housemate...



Tedious person, which is saying something when surrounded by such mediocrity.


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 30, 2008)

Interesting, voting closes on _Thursday 23:59_...

http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/vote/nominations.html


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 30, 2008)

Everytime someone has broken rules and said something they shouldn't have, BB has read out to them, word for word, what they said. This time with Stu they refused to do that...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jul 30, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> Apparently she's changed her mind...



And back again. Said goodbyes and called to the DR now. Could be another Chanelle I s'pose, but I doubt it.

The lines closing on thurs thing is odd - another *shock* eviction on friday I'd guess. 


Maysoon confirmed on the official site now - although tbf I wouldn't trust them after last year's events.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 30, 2008)

Why did Maysoon go?


----------



## Miss Potter (Jul 31, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> Why did Maysoon go?



her reasoning here (from the official C4 website)

Not seen it on TV this week so it's been good to catch up via this thread


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 31, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> The lines closing on thurs thing is odd - another *shock* eviction on friday I'd guess.


Thing is, they can't really evict anyone until the normal time on Friday as that's when the crowd/viewers are there. I have a feeling BB have yet to show us what sneaky cunts they really are. I have a feeling they'll wait to see if one of their favourites is up after tonight, then there'll be some other voting or event to save that person and get rid of another...Vanessa/Makosi eviction springs to mind


----------



## Gmart (Jul 31, 2008)

Makosi, now she was fun!! 

But BB doesn't really like real people like that, they prefer boring gits like Dale to win.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 31, 2008)

On the radio this morning, they said that ch.4 just managed to avoid a mass walk out by the contestants last night.


----------



## Juice Terry (Jul 31, 2008)

So if lines close tonight at 23:59 they are obviously going to assess the situation and reopen them during tomorrows eviction show to save their favourite if necessary.

eg if the two with the most votes are Luke then Rachel they will have a positive vote during the show in order to save Luke.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 31, 2008)

Why?  Because they are so bored?   I haven't watched more than ten minutes of it for ages now - it's really boring.


----------



## exosculate (Jul 31, 2008)

Juice Terry said:


> So if lines close tonight at 23:59 they are obviously going to assess the situation and reopen them during tomorrows eviction show to save their favourite if necessary.
> 
> eg if the two with the most votes are Luke then Rachel they will have a positive vote during the show in order to save Luke.



Surely they need enough false phone in investigation if this is the case. Have they not learned anything? 

The BB producers are a bunch of wallowing cesspit bottom feeders!


----------



## exosculate (Jul 31, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> On the radio this morning, they said that ch.4 just managed to avoid a mass walk out by the contestants last night.



That would have been brilliant!


----------



## Etymologist (Jul 31, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> On the radio this morning, they said that ch.4 just managed to avoid a mass walk out by the contestants last night.



Why were they all threatening to walk out?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 31, 2008)

I have absolutely no idea. Fivelive with Richard Bacon, i'm munching on my toast, apparently the walk-out was averted because ch.4 bought in a psychiatrist. So maybe they've all gone mentalist?


----------



## Sadken (Jul 31, 2008)

I love how Richard Bacon has now completely dropped his spikey Partridge lite style personality in favour of being Simon Mayo II


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 31, 2008)

I texted him last week cos he was getting mr angry about passport staff going on strike, ranting about poor families getting to the airport on their summer hols, only to find their passport has expired and not being able to get a replacement cos of the dastardly strikers. I said i thought people doing that were stupid and ended with "You can't blame poorly paid civil servants for that Bacon!".

And to his credit he read it out in full and laughed. I like him better than Campbell anyway.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah, but I reckon I'd prefer a bout of smallpox to Nicky Campbell.  Who was it who did that montage of Campbell with Carmina Burana playing over the top of it with a voiceover describing him as being the king of evil?  Chris Morris?

Bacon was alright on XFM I thought - and Big Breakfast - but his Radio5 persona is his 3rd personality overhaul in public.  4th, maybe!


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 31, 2008)

Gmarthews said:


> Makosi, now she was fun!!
> 
> But BB doesn't really like real people like that, they prefer boring gits like Dale to win.


What?! The amount of times BB saved Makosi or Grace was unbelievable! That's the whole reason viewers are up in arms about this cos this year BB promised there'd be no fixes, and up until now they kept to their word and then all of a sudden they go back on their word and fix an eviction. They even have the nerve to claim that viewers were getting pissed off with housemates discussing nominations and not being punished enuf so they just HAD to act! Lying cunts!


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 31, 2008)

Seems like Rex has moved on from Rachel...

He said Sara was a dirty little tramp who should get back in her badger hole. Her crime? She told Rex that in the first week she liked him until she found out he had a girlfriend

Next up was Mikey, who Rex has accused of stealing the girls knickers. He said the only reason others don't recognise him as a perv is because they pity him too much for being blind

I think Rex's motive for going into the house is obviously not to win the money as apparently he has that already in abundance. I think his reason for going in is to become a celebrity (to complement all his money). Seems like he's creating a bit of a "nasty" character for his celebrity image, does he have Gordon Ramsay in mind? He does seem to be going out of his way to create this image of himself and I think he thinks it will have benefits for him when he leaves the house...


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 31, 2008)

The betting odds are interesting and might indicate why voting closes tonight so they can gather their thoughts on how to save Luke

Currently, Luke is 2/9

His closest competitor is Mohammed at 10/1!!!

Everyone else is much higher so either Mohammed is a stupidly good bet if you think BB will fix the eviction to save Luke, or BB's plan to put everyone up to save Luke has backfired tremendously!


----------



## avu9lives (Jul 31, 2008)

Rex has done the shopping budget 

http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/news/newsstory.jsp?id=11041

Tea
Coffee
Sugar
Custard creams

And 57 special tokens 

Go rex


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 31, 2008)

brilliant!


----------



## zoooo (Jul 31, 2008)

avu9lives said:


> Rex has done the shopping budget
> 
> http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/news/newsstory.jsp?id=11041
> 
> ...



I LOVE REX!!

Seriously, he is hilarious. Never leave!!


----------



## Ranbay (Jul 31, 2008)

AWESOME !!!!!!!!!! x1000


----------



## avu9lives (Jul 31, 2008)

avu9lives said:


> Rex has done the shopping budget
> 
> http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/news/newsstory.jsp?id=11041
> 
> ...



ooops forgot milk as well


----------



## Sadken (Jul 31, 2008)

Hahahahaha!  He rules!


----------



## Gmart (Jul 31, 2008)

BB will let it go, then announce the opening of the store cupboard as ever and sit back and watch while everyone gives Rex grief.

Then it'll be a waiting game to see how long BB starves them


----------



## Pieface (Jul 31, 2008)

That is fucking funny actually


----------



## Flashman (Jul 31, 2008)

The terrible cunt has style I'll give him that.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Jul 31, 2008)

That's genius.


----------



## Guruchelles (Jul 31, 2008)

I just want to say: Stuart in a police uniform = hot!

That is all.


----------



## aqua (Jul 31, 2008)

the shopping is genius


----------



## zoooo (Jul 31, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> I just want to say: Stuart in a police uniform = hot!
> 
> That is all.



Yeah!
 <-- like that but wiv a hat.


----------



## zoooo (Jul 31, 2008)

I don't understand how Rex hasn't got a photo of his girlfriend that Luke and Lisa could have looked at straight after the lineup and known if they'd got it right or not..?


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm gonna miss tomorrow's show, so I won't get to see rex doing the shopping list. damn my bloody best friend having her birthday tomorrow


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 1, 2008)

record it ? download it ? watch it when it's on again saturday ? youtube ?


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 1, 2008)

yes, I could do all those things! but it's not the same is it?


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 1, 2008)

here it is


----------



## lemontop (Aug 1, 2008)

I was watching a bit of the live feed last night. One of the items they were given as part of their new ridiculous shopping was a picture of the girl they picked instead of Rex's girlfriend. Rex was not a happy bunny at all! They've got loads of other rubbish like a pantomime horse/ and weird food like a whole frozen lamb and an octopus!


----------



## Felina (Aug 1, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> I just want to say: Stuart in a police uniform = hot!
> 
> That is all.



Yeah, I would take an interrogation from him.


----------



## Pieface (Aug 1, 2008)

lemontop said:


> They've got loads of other rubbish like a pantomime horse/ and weird food like a whole frozen lamb and an octopus!



Being a chef I expect that Rex could easily deal with those items.....except he'd have to shout instructions from Heaven actually wouldn't he?


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 1, 2008)

mmm roast pantomime horse


----------



## snackhead (Aug 1, 2008)

Rex's shopping is genius. Kat's scrambling the ostrich egg


----------



## snackhead (Aug 1, 2008)

Dale's just told Luke that he (Luke) deffo won't be going with the words "you're one half of a loved couple" oh reeally?


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 1, 2008)

So what do people think's happening tonight? BB say they closed the lines for administrative reasons (possibly to cut down on the costs etc of bringing 8 families and friends to the studio) Or do they have something else up their sleeves? It does seem dodgy...


----------



## Sadken (Aug 1, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Dale's just told Luke that he (Luke) deffo won't be going with the words "you're one half of a loved couple" oh reeally?



Where's Becki, Dale?  Where's Becki?  Yo, where she at, Dale?  Where the fuck is Becki?  Huh?  Huh, Dale?  WHERE THE FUCK IS BECKI, DALE?!?!  Where she at?!


----------



## snackhead (Aug 1, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Where's Becki, Dale?  Where's Becki?  Yo, where she at, Dale?  Where the fuck is Becki?  Huh?  Huh, Dale?  WHERE THE FUCK IS BECKI, DALE?!?!  Where she at?!



Mate, mate, leave it, come on, walk away, it's not worth it


----------



## snackhead (Aug 1, 2008)

Lisa having a go at Rex for being sarcastic but not liking it when he gets it back. She's just accused him of being jealous of Shaun  Rex is dealing with it by laughing in her face.

DON'T MESS LISA LEAVE HIM ALONE YOU ALIEN HUGGER, BTW WHAT'S THE DEAL WITH THE SIDE PONYTAIL EH? THINK YOU CAN STYLE IT OUT DO YOU? IT LOOKS BUSTED LIKE A SAUSAGE FACE, TRUST ME


----------



## Sadken (Aug 1, 2008)

LOL @ the concept of anyone being jealous of Shario

Rex is juuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuust starting to piss me off though.  Taking the piss out of everyone is all good and well but it's hard to like such a massively conceited arsehole.  The strong impression is he isn't taking the piss to be a piss taker, rather because he's such a fucked up nasty mess of a man, which makes the gags lose something for me.


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 1, 2008)

Reminds me of that scene in League of Gentlemen where the arguing couple (the guy with the Rotherham top) are in Luigi's restaurant and during an argument they both say "Luigi" and he says "My name's not Luigi, it's Carl"!


----------



## snackhead (Aug 1, 2008)

Sadken said:


> LOL @ the concept of anyone being jealous of Shario
> 
> Rex is juuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuust starting to piss me off though.  Taking the piss out of everyone is all good and well but it's hard to like such a massively conceited arsehole.  The strong impression is he isn't taking the piss to be a piss taker, rather because he's such a fucked up nasty mess of a man, which makes the gags lose something for me.



Lots of unpleasant housemates in this year so it's more about who I hate the least rather that who I like. Rex has been upping the nastiness, haven't seen it yet but he laid into Mo behind his back.

Either he's goading housemates into nominating him or he's bought into the hype that he could win -although he doesn't need the money he hates losing.

He's really hacked Lisa off this time -she's just asked to talk about it with him- be interesting to if he takes her seriously or tries to joke his way out.












(his voice is still lovely tho' and his manly chest )


----------



## Sadken (Aug 1, 2008)

He's just a bit too cold I reckon


----------



## snackhead (Aug 1, 2008)

If I met him I'd consider him an arse, as a contestant on a reality tv show I think he's quality


----------



## snackhead (Aug 1, 2008)

sara's sounding more crow-like. Not good.


----------



## Sadken (Aug 1, 2008)

Can't rain all the time...


----------



## snackhead (Aug 1, 2008)

True love never dies *drools at Rex working out*


----------



## snackhead (Aug 1, 2008)

Kinda looking forward to tonight. Lines closing last night makes live stuff even funnier. Luke hasn't shut up about it spewing out predictions and loud commentary on housemates and how it will affect the voting.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 1, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> Reminds me of that scene in League of Gentlemen where the arguing couple (the guy with the Rotherham top) are in Luigi's restaurant and during an argument they both say "Luigi" and he says "My name's not Luigi, it's Carl"!



 I like that bit.


----------



## snackhead (Aug 1, 2008)

Unbelievable. Eviction eleventh hour and Luke's still rambling through eviction probabilities  Thinks it'll be him, here's hoping eh?


----------



## snackhead (Aug 1, 2008)

Rex's girlfriend will be going in tonight, but says she'll only do it if he survives eviction. Votes ended at midnight last night which kinda kills the suspense


----------



## Looby (Aug 1, 2008)

Oh my god. This is brilliant.


----------



## bellator (Aug 1, 2008)

ooooooohhhhhhhh:


----------



## Looby (Aug 1, 2008)

Oooh, the shopping bit now.


----------



## snackhead (Aug 1, 2008)

Glad those two were saved first


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 1, 2008)

Interesting ....


----------



## Looby (Aug 1, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Glad those two were saved first



Yeah, that'll wind pukey lukey up a treat.


----------



## snackhead (Aug 1, 2008)

He's probably convinced that they're being saved in order of popularity


----------



## snackhead (Aug 1, 2008)

I'd just love it if the last two left were Luke and Dale


----------



## snackhead (Aug 1, 2008)

Here we go again.................................


----------



## snackhead (Aug 1, 2008)

Dale's looking mighty scared


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 1, 2008)

hehehehe ..........


----------



## bellator (Aug 1, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Dale's looking mighty scared



Is that Dale "I'm not bothered about going"?


----------



## snackhead (Aug 1, 2008)

bellator said:


> Is that Dale "I'm not bothered about going"?



yep


----------



## Looby (Aug 1, 2008)

Their shopping actually worked out quite well.


----------



## snackhead (Aug 1, 2008)

Darnell displaying an impressive subtle bum cheek pat technique with Sara


----------



## snackhead (Aug 1, 2008)

Wasn't expecting that one!


----------



## bellator (Aug 1, 2008)

I reckon Luke is out and Rexs GF is in.

Wonder if the story the Sun had about her finding out he had cheated on her is true


----------



## snackhead (Aug 1, 2008)

Has to be - votes were in before the show started and they wouldn't have shown her at the start if he was going. Then again BB is the master of messing with the mind


----------



## snackhead (Aug 1, 2008)

Did anyone else catch Rachel flirting with Shaun?


----------



## Guruchelles (Aug 1, 2008)

Has she got a name?

And is it deeply un-feminist of me that I already probably hate her?


----------



## snackhead (Aug 1, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> Has she got a name?
> 
> And is it deeply un-feminist of me that I already probably hate her?



1 Nicole 
2 Not at all


----------



## snackhead (Aug 1, 2008)

I know this really shouldn't be funny...................


----------



## snackhead (Aug 1, 2008)

Yeessssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Guruchelles (Aug 1, 2008)

I wonder if they'll bring Bex in to see him. Have they done that before with house couples?


----------



## snackhead (Aug 1, 2008)

Bye bye Son of Shaun  Did you hear that? "watch your back in this house Lisa"


----------



## keithy (Aug 1, 2008)

has luke gone?


----------



## bellator (Aug 1, 2008)

YES!!!!


:0


----------



## snackhead (Aug 1, 2008)

Wait a minute- since he knew he was up he's constantly been telling everyone he'd be out, now he's saying "I can't believe I'm leaving" 

Believe it son, believe it.


----------



## moonsi til (Aug 1, 2008)

I have been reading this thread but not watching the show much at all. I just had the best giggle at Mikey eating the scotch bonnet....I might need to watch a bit more. also thought Lisa's boobs were very droopy looking.


----------



## snackhead (Aug 1, 2008)

Think with Nicole going in we'll see a new, henpecked side to Rex........


----------



## Guruchelles (Aug 1, 2008)

moonsi til said:


> I have been reading this thread but not watching the show much at all. I just had the best giggle at Mikey eating the scotch bonnet....I might need to watch a bit more. also thought Lisa's boobs were very droopy looking.



They're odd looking because they're fake, but I don't think they droop. If they do then there's no hope for me.


----------



## moonsi til (Aug 1, 2008)

Her boobs just seemed really long looking in the top she was wearing when bitching with Luke.


----------



## snackhead (Aug 1, 2008)

This is the best way for Luke to go, all his theories on how "the public" are thinking have been blown to pieces. Which is nice


----------



## snackhead (Aug 1, 2008)

Luke got 37% of the vote which is substantial considering how many housemates were up


----------



## keithy (Aug 1, 2008)

dillinger will be so happy


----------



## snackhead (Aug 1, 2008)

Luke's just said "I'm the most hated person in the house" He's taken Mikey to one side for a final brainwash. He's so bitter, telling and Stu and Lisa they're next out and need to watch their backs. Can't he just fucking accept it's over?  

How pissed off will he be when he finds out his big night will be shared with Rex's girlfriend


----------



## snackhead (Aug 1, 2008)

No sign of Bex at Luke's interview. He's starting to unravel


----------



## snackhead (Aug 1, 2008)

Mrs Rex is in the house


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 1, 2008)

Luke came over really well in his interview.

I still despise the little weaselly shit though. Going on so much about Kat, Rachel and Darnell  I want to mash his little Mark Collett-a-like face into some poo with my shoe.


----------



## snackhead (Aug 1, 2008)

Don't think this is going to go well...Lisa's watching her BB couple status crumble, Sara's trying to look happy (she's failing), Dale's worried, Nicole isn't hiding her dislike of some of the housemates including Rachel and Stu's just told everyone he's paranoid.

So far they keep kissing and saying "I love you"


----------



## snackhead (Aug 1, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Luke came over really well in his interview.
> 
> I still despise the little weaselly shit though. Going on so much about Kat, Rachel and Darnell  I want to mash his little Mark Collett-a-like face into some poo with my shoe.


----------



## snackhead (Aug 1, 2008)

Nicole is pretty but the ID parade girl was just as good looking.


----------



## Pieface (Aug 2, 2008)

Just had a quick watch off Youtube - Luke got _such _an easy ride off Davina!

I think he's in training to take over from Bruce Forsyth or someone - there's something really end of pier about him.  He sounded rehearsed, like he'd prepared most of his responses - and that suit he had on!??    Is that too cynical? I can just see him taking the piss out of families on catch phrase in a year's time 

And really, what is Stu _for_?  Everytime I look at him now I just see steroid injections....and mascara....still, he has a kid so he shits rainbows apparently


----------



## Looby (Aug 2, 2008)

PieEye said:


> And really, what is Stu _for_?  Everytime I look at him now I just see steroid injections....and mascara....still, he has a kid so he shits rainbows apparently




Lol. 

I just saw on the news that Luke is a wrestling announcer and referee.   How did I not know this about him, did everyone else know? I can't remember it being in his audition tape.


----------



## Guruchelles (Aug 2, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Nicole is pretty but the ID parade girl was just as good looking.



Suspect Number Six is much prettier.


----------



## avu9lives (Aug 2, 2008)

Apparently Lisa kicked a fire door down and tried to escape last night 

Reasons were she's missing sausage face


----------



## snackhead (Aug 2, 2008)

She made it out through a fire escape and was caught by a security guard. She hurt her hand. There was a sound and picture cut. She's been having a go at Darnell this morning for ignoring her, being rude and making her feel pushed out from the group. She's admitted he's never been disrespectful to her so not sure where that one's going


----------



## snackhead (Aug 2, 2008)

Stu and Dale rate Nicole 3/10 for looks, Rex built their expectations up way too much


----------



## exosculate (Aug 2, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Stu and Dale rate Nicole 3/10 for looks, Rex built their expectations up way too much



Much as I do not go in for this body judgement fascism stuff, I do not think she is that good looking either. It's only reasonable to say this because he claimed otherwise so vigorously!

People are funny!


----------



## avu9lives (Aug 2, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Stu and Dale rate Nicole 3/10 for looks, Rex built their expectations up way too much



Smacks of jealousy methinks 

How can they say that when they both fancied Jen 

Who in my opinion wasnt good looking at all


----------



## snackhead (Aug 2, 2008)

Last night they were telling Nicole about Rex's reaction when he realised Luke and Lisa had picked the wrong suspect. Even Nicole said that she was gorgeous, she looked embarrassed about what he'd said about the other girl. Going from what I've seen so far this morning she's definitely got the upper hand in the relationship.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 2, 2008)

Although she's pretty, she's quite ordinary looking, but it's very sweet that Rex genuinely thinks so much of her!

But there's no need to do number 6 down in order to big your girlfriend up. Calling someone an ugly pumpkin face is not very gentlemanly. Naughty Rex.


----------



## snackhead (Aug 2, 2008)

Rachel's head of house


----------



## snackhead (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh dear only 3 in hell, Mikey, Kat and Nicole, who's just said she wants to leave (Princess behaviour ) 

Dale, Rex, Stu, Sara, Darnell, Mo and Lisa all in heaven with Rachel as their first female leader


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 2, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Oh dear only 3 in hell, Mikey, Kat and Nicole, who's just said she wants to leave (Princess behaviour )
> 
> Dale, Rex, Stu, Sara, Darnell, Mo and Lisa all in heaven with Rachel as their first female leader


I take it there was a challenge of some sort? <goes to check teh internets>


----------



## snackhead (Aug 2, 2008)

drag0n said:


> I take it there was a challenge of some sort? <goes to check teh internets>



They had to recite the alphabet backwards. Darnell was the fastest but he's already been head of house so can't be chosen again. Mikey was the slowest, then Nicoloe, then Kat - I kid you not, some of them took 8 minutes plus to do it


----------



## snackhead (Aug 2, 2008)

Oh lordy Rex and Nicole already not speaking. He's talking about leaving


----------



## Guruchelles (Aug 2, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Oh lordy Rex and Nicole already not speaking. He's talking about leaving



lol...what happened?


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 2, 2008)

Lisa's bid for freedom was well crap - "Be careful Liiiiiiisa!" 

I love the way she goes totally fucking mental every time she gets a software update.


----------



## snackhead (Aug 3, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> lol...what happened?



She came into the house on hell side, then was lifted over divide by Rex. BB's held onto her suitcase until she learns to respect the rules. She's been borrowing clothes from Sara which aren't the cleanest due to her spending 3 weeks in hell. She's taking her frustration out with sulking tantrums. Rex wanted to go because he hates seeing her upset. She said she will walk if she doesn't get her suitcase, but will be upset if Rex leaves with her.

Rex had a minor go at her, sometimes she ignores him when her talks to her like she's a toddler.

They're back to giggling now but she still ain't got that case


----------



## snackhead (Aug 3, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Lisa's bid for freedom was well crap - "Be careful Liiiiiiisa!"
> 
> I love the way she goes totally fucking mental every time she gets a software update.



That reminded me of Alex when Sandy legged it


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 3, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> I love the way she goes totally fucking mental every time she gets a software update.



Lulz – bless her little android heart.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 3, 2008)

"Apt. A. P. T. - Apt. That's 'Appropriate.' " </dead pan>

LOL! 


I love that outfit too - it's such a superhero outfit! 

_SuperLisa_ aka '_The Scarlet Pimpernell_ - Now you see me...now you don't'  .....


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 3, 2008)

she was very funny last night


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 3, 2008)

Funny _and_ apt!  


That's A. P. T. Tanky - Apt. Appropriate.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 3, 2008)

Oh and also....



snackhead said:


> ....and Nicole, who's just said she wants to leave (Princess behaviour )





snackhead said:


> Oh lordy Rex and Nicole already not speaking. He's talking about leaving





Oh goody - I can't wait! It was so predictable wasn't it! 



He'll probably be calling her an ugly little tramp within the week.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 3, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> I love that outfit too - it's such a superhero outfit!



Someone once likened her to Leela from Futurama. I can't look at her any other way now.


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 3, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> Oh and also....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



but she's so beautiful.

I'll say it again, she's beautiful.


----------



## snackhead (Aug 3, 2008)

She's already told him to stop patronising her. She was great last night when she told him to leave Rachel alone in front of everyone - he was just about to take the piss out of her again for being boring. Don't think he'll be doing that again


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 3, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> but she's so beautiful.
> 
> I'll say it again, she's beautiful.



She _is_ beautiful. 

She is though, isn't she? 

She's the most beautiful girl ever, _isn't she?_


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 3, 2008)

She is, y'know!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 3, 2008)

snackhead said:


> She's already told him to stop patronising her. She was great last night when she told him to leave Rachel alone in front of everyone - he was just about to take the piss out of her again for being boring. Don't think he'll be doing that again



That's kind of annoying cos it's so blatantly just going with the popular public feeling, but then again, it's so fucking great too.....   

Oooh, I'm all excited!!!


----------



## Griff (Aug 3, 2008)

Fucking hell, just turned the telly over, and had two minutes of that Aussie girl speaking. Jesus! How can you people watch this stuff?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 3, 2008)

Her voice is a bit grating tbf  ....worse recently as she has some kind of throat infection that seems to have been dragging on for a looooooooooonnnnnnnggg time now....<puts hands over ears>


----------



## snackhead (Aug 3, 2008)

I wouldn't be shocked if Nicole's only gone in to dump him. She's aware of all the tabloid kiss n tells about him and there's been a couple of times when Rex has accused her of ignoring him, she's said "you've done much worse to me" then won't say anymore. She also pulls away when he kisses her or will gaze around and join in a conversation happening across the room.


----------



## snackhead (Aug 3, 2008)

Griff said:


> Fucking hell, just turned the telly over, and had two minutes of that Aussie girl speaking. Jesus! How can you people watch this stuff?



Sad thing is she thinks her voice is really annoying too


----------



## exosculate (Aug 3, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> Her voice is a bit grating tbf  ....worse recently as she has some kind of throat infection that seems to have been dragging on for a looooooooooonnnnnnnggg time now....<puts hands over ears>



Its a condition called _*talkintoomuchyaussielitus*_


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 3, 2008)

I want Darnell and Sara to get together.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 3, 2008)

You want him to catch genital herpes?


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 3, 2008)

no


----------



## zoooo (Aug 3, 2008)

Was that too mean?


----------



## avu9lives (Aug 3, 2008)

zoooo said:


> You want him to catch genital herpes?



Thats not very nice 

You got an issue with sara


----------



## zoooo (Aug 3, 2008)

It was clearly, just a joke. Based on the reputation she has (which may or may not be true) of having got about a bit.

God, it really kills it when you feel you have to apologise for it...


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 3, 2008)

^^^
Heh heh!


----------



## Guruchelles (Aug 3, 2008)

Oh Jesus Christ Stu!

It's not as if he's in the forces or something. If he misses his daughter that much he should just go. Fuckssake.


----------



## Looby (Aug 3, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> Oh Jesus Christ Stu!
> 
> It's not as if he's in the forces or something. If he misses his daughter that much he should just go. Fuckssake.



Allegedly.... Stu has fuck all to do with his daughter anyway and doesn't contribute financially.

I was hoping that I would see a different side to Rex when his girlfriend came in and maybe I would warm to him but he is showing himself to be even more of a prick. I hate his attitude towards her. 

He is deeply paranoid and clearly is worried that she has read kiss and tells and stuff.

snackhead is right, she is on there to put the boot in. I don't think she'll ditch him but she's going to make things difficult.


----------



## aqua (Aug 3, 2008)

it's making rex look really horrid isn't it  excellent as I think he's a prat


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 3, 2008)

If i was her, id make a bee-line for dale to really fuck him over..........utter utter tool!!!


----------



## snackhead (Aug 3, 2008)

drag0n said:


> I want Darnell and Sara to get together.



So does Darnell, unfortunately Sara wants Stu. This morning she told Kat and Rachel she really fancies Stu and made them promise not to let Darnell find out


----------



## Guruchelles (Aug 3, 2008)

What are the kiss and tells on Rex?


----------



## snackhead (Aug 3, 2008)

Sometimes when Rex hugs her she shows the same levels of affection that Steph had towards Shaun during the wedding task


----------



## snackhead (Aug 3, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> What are the kiss and tells on Rex?



Strippers. Lots of them.


----------



## Pieface (Aug 3, 2008)

She was pulling away from him every single time he went for her   Not looking good.

However, she's "high maintenance" apparently and it hurts her to her very core not to have her own mascara in the house.  And so she's a dick too.


----------



## Guruchelles (Aug 3, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Strippers. Lots of them.



Watching them or fucking them?


----------



## snackhead (Aug 3, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> Watching them or fucking them?



You decide! 

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/big_brother/article1444269.ece


----------



## snackhead (Aug 3, 2008)

PieEye said:


> She was pulling away from him every single time he went for her   Not looking good.
> 
> However, she's "high maintenance" apparently and it hurts her to her very core not to have her own mascara in the house.  And so she's a dick too.



He is a bit of a blinkered mug. Classic moment yesterday when he was boasting about Nicole to Stu and Dale "If we're in a shop and I say shall I buy you a handbag, she'll go for the most expensive one in the store, that's how high maintenance she is" He was smiling so proudly to himself that he missed the priceless looks Dale and Stu gave each other


----------



## snackhead (Aug 3, 2008)

Nicole's probably read this too 

http://blogs.notw.co.uk/bb9/2008/06/dancer-bedded-c.html


----------



## snackhead (Aug 3, 2008)

Think Lisa's scaring Sara now -watch out for the gerbil conversation in Monday highlights


----------



## KellyDJ (Aug 4, 2008)

snackhead said:


> I wouldn't be shocked if Nicole's only gone in to dump him. She's aware of all the tabloid kiss n tells about him and there's been a couple of times when Rex has accused her of ignoring him, she's said "you've done much worse to me" then won't say anymore. She also pulls away when he kisses her or will gaze around and join in a conversation happening across the room.



Me and Mr DJ were thinking the exact same thing.  It's so obvious he know's something has come out about him in the outside and that she probably know's about it.

What better way to get revenge than on national television


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 4, 2008)

snackhead said:


> So does Darnell, unfortunately Sara wants Stu. This morning she told Kat and Rachel she really fancies Stu and made them promise not to let Darnell find out


Oh no! 

I was warming to her as well. Stu is rubbish. He's got a squashed up pointy face.


----------



## Sadken (Aug 4, 2008)

I haven't watched the show since Thursday and it's odd how very little I give a shit now.  Wondering if this could be it for me.  Almost definitely not though.


----------



## Guruchelles (Aug 4, 2008)

Sadken said:


> I haven't watched the show since Thursday and it's odd how very little I give a shit now.  Wondering if this could be it for me.  Almost definitely not though.



But we miss you!


----------



## Sadken (Aug 4, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> But we miss you!



I never could resist a pleading ginger.....except at school, of course, where their pleas would only succeed in making me beat them harder.  I say "me", I mean the hard kids I used to flatter until they would let me stand near them.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 4, 2008)

drag0n said:


> Oh no!
> 
> I was warming to her as well. Stu is rubbish. He's got a squashed up pointy face.



Darnell's face is hardly an oil painting either though is it?
If we're doing faces.


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 4, 2008)

after reading about rex's exploits before bedtime last night, I had a rather disturbing/racy dream about him.

(and even though I don't fancy him, it was rather good  )


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 4, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> after reading about rex's exploits before bedtime last night, I had a rather disturbing/racy dream about him.
> 
> (and even though I don't fancy him, it was rather good  )



Naw! Tanky Naw!


----------



## zoooo (Aug 4, 2008)

dEtAiLs!!!!


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 4, 2008)

I can't remember the details, but erm, the end result was a good'un


----------



## zoooo (Aug 4, 2008)

Cor blimey. 

He'd be great at talking dirty....


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 4, 2008)

but he might do that "hhhhhyyeeeaahhh" noise too


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 4, 2008)

since my naughty dream I did a bit more rex research, and if he visits me in my dreams again, it'll be even better 

ffs, I don't even fancy him


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 4, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Darnell's face is hardly an oil painting either though is it?
> If we're doing faces.


Yeah. I'm not so hot at forming entire posts today but I meant to expand on that comment in the direction of something like the above.

I mean really.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 4, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> since my naughty dream I did a bit more rex research, and if he visits me in my dreams again, it'll be even better
> 
> ffs, I don't even fancy him



  Neither do I but I imagine he'd be good.


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 4, 2008)

*nods* 

oh, btw drag0n, I've not forgotton about the thing I'm sending you, I'm just crap at remembering to send it


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 4, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> *nods*
> 
> oh, btw drag0n, I've not forgotton about the thing I'm sending you, I'm just crap at remembering to send it


No worries. You're doing a complete favour after all.


----------



## aqua (Aug 4, 2008)

that was really nice of rachel - not telling everyone I mean


----------



## Looby (Aug 4, 2008)

aqua said:


> that was really nice of rachel - not telling everyone I mean



Yeah, I thought that. She could quite easily have got loads of sympathy and attention out of that but she did it just to be nice not for the attention.


----------



## snackhead (Aug 4, 2008)

Poor Kat would combust with guilt if she ever found out


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 4, 2008)

What happened???


----------



## aqua (Aug 4, 2008)

for the 3 housemates in hell, rachel (in the diary room) was given the option of the letter for her OR letters for the 3 in hell so she chose the 3 letters

but hasn't told them that was the choice she had


----------



## aqua (Aug 4, 2008)

all heaven housemates had letters


----------



## Looby (Aug 4, 2008)

All the heavenly housemates got a letter from home apart from rachel. They then called her in the diary room and told her she could either have her letter or Kat, Mikey and Nicole could have theirs. She chose to give them theirs but didn't tell them the choice she had to make.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 4, 2008)

Aw, that's lovely


----------



## snackhead (Aug 4, 2008)

Nothing like a bit of public humiliation for Darnell, eh Sara


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 4, 2008)

Grrr, I hate it when the telly isn't on and I don't know what you're all going on about


----------



## snackhead (Aug 4, 2008)

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/bigbrother9/a119042/darnell-embarrassed-over-sara-joke.html


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 4, 2008)

snackhead said:


> http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/bigbrother9/a119042/darnell-embarrassed-over-sara-joke.html


----------



## snackhead (Aug 4, 2008)

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/bigbrother9/a118856/stuart-not-keen-on-sharing-bed-with-sara.html


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 4, 2008)

snackhead said:


> http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/bigbrother9/a118856/stuart-not-keen-on-sharing-bed-with-sara.html



Ha! pwned.


----------



## snackhead (Aug 4, 2008)

Darnell barred from nominating because he crossed from heaven to sleep in hell.


----------



## Looby (Aug 4, 2008)

Ffs Sara, you know what's wrong so just leave him alone to cringe himself to sleep. 

It was a bit creepy though.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 4, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Darnell barred from nominating because he crossed from heaven to sleep in hell.



I don't think Darnell cares much anymore about being able to nominate or about being punished. I like that.


----------



## snackhead (Aug 4, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> I don't think Darnell cares much anymore about being able to nominate or about being punished. I like that.



Hell housemates had to eat a pile of brussell sprouts to earn the right to nominate. Kat threw up loudly in the garden bog, Mikey tried to make some weird shit by half chewing them, spitting out into a bucket and mixing with water (no, I don't know either) Nicole helped out even though she's immune this week.

No prizes for guessing the outcome.

I reckon it's Dale, Stu and maybe Lisa this week


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 4, 2008)

snackhead said:


> I reckon it's Dale, Stu and maybe Lisa this week



Really! That's interesting. Not Rex? Hmmm.


----------



## snackhead (Aug 4, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Really! That's interesting. Not Rex? Hmmm.



Housemate paranoia. Nicole's been sent in, house thinks there's universal love for him so won't want to go against the national mood to avoid upsetting anyone.


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 4, 2008)

sara - oh no, do you think everyone thinks I fancy darnell. then goes for a flirt with darnell (along with the humiliation)  she seriously fucks me off.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 4, 2008)

She's such a silly transparent cow.
(Or should that be crow.)

Erm, slightly lame too specific question: when they were reading out Stuart's letter to him, they were confused over what one word said, then Stu explained it and they all oohed and aahed. What the heck did he say it said?


----------



## Gmart (Aug 5, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> sara - oh no, do you think everyone thinks I fancy darnell. then goes for a flirt with darnell (along with the humiliation)  she seriously fucks me off.



She's sooo needy. She's one of those people who need attention and seem unable to draw a decent line for a guy where he knows he isn't wanted. Instead she keeps him dangling so that he gives her attention.


----------



## Guruchelles (Aug 5, 2008)

zoooo said:


> She's such a silly transparent cow.
> (Or should that be crow.)
> 
> Erm, slightly lame too specific question: when they were reading out Stuart's letter to him, they were confused over what one word said, then Stu explained it and they all oohed and aahed. What the heck did he say it said?



He said it said 'to the stars and back' I think. As in 'I love you to the stars and back'.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 5, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> sara - oh no, do you think everyone thinks I fancy darnell. then goes for a flirt with darnell (along with the humiliation)  she seriously fucks me off.



Me too.
What he said was daft & cheesy but to announce it to the rest of the guys in there? Why?? What a mean cow to embarrass him like that.


----------



## Pieface (Aug 5, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Ffs Sara, you know what's wrong so just leave him alone to cringe himself to sleep.
> 
> It was a bit creepy though.



what does this mean?  What did that crazy bird woman do to Darnell?


----------



## tommers (Aug 5, 2008)

PieEye said:


> what does this mean?  What did that crazy bird woman do to Darnell?




he'd embarrassed himself.  She made a massive deal out of it.  He escaped to the sofa.  She followed him out to carry on making a massive deal out of it.  Leaning over him and saying "what is it darnell?  what is it?  what is it?  what's wrong darnell?  what is it?  what is it?  what is it? what's wrong?  ther's something wrong darnell?  there's something wrong.  what is it?  what is it? what is IT?"

Whilst hovering over him, flapping her wings and doing little white shits on his blanket.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 5, 2008)

They were messing about. Play fighting. And when on the floor Darnell said some cheesy chat up/come on line (can't remember exactly what). She proceed to go "Oh god Darnell!" quite loudly to get attention then went over to Dale and other guys and told them what he said IN FRONT OF HIM. What a fukn mean thing to do. Of course he was mortified.
He hid under a blanket in the lounge for a while I think then tried to escape into Hell to get some sleep but wasn't allowed. He was dying with embarrassment. Poor sod.


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 5, 2008)

not sure if you can watch this at work pieface, but here it is... 

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Dbg4QfrUogs


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 5, 2008)

tommers said:


> Whilst hovering over him, flapping her wings and doing little white shits on his blanket.


 
ha ha ha


----------



## tommers (Aug 5, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> They were messing about. Play fighting. And when on the floor Darnell said some cheesy chat up/come on line (can't remember exactly what). She proceed to go "Oh god Darnell!" quite loudly to get attention then went over to Dale and other guys and told them what he said IN FRONT OF HIM. What a fukn mean thing to do. Of course he was mortified.




you forgot to add that she was wrestling him in her pants.


and a t-shirt that said "get it here"


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 5, 2008)

and she twisted what he said


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 5, 2008)

Soz tommers just gave the 'jist' of it. I don't watch it all time ya see.


----------



## Pieface (Aug 5, 2008)

what did he say!?

Poor Darnell...I bet the guys were mean about him.   

How is the little princess?  Has she got her FUCKING SUITCASE yet?


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 5, 2008)

ok, the t-shirt had a love heart on it, the bottom of the love heart was sort of fanny height. darnell asked if that's where she needed some love


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 5, 2008)

zoooo said:


> She's such a silly transparent cow.
> (Or should that be crow.)
> 
> Erm, slightly lame too specific question: when they were reading out Stuart's letter to him, they were confused over what one word said, then Stu explained it and they all oohed and aahed. What the heck did he say it said?



i thinnk it was t (i love you) to the moon and back


----------



## Pieface (Aug 5, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> ok, the t-shirt had a love heart on it, the bottom of the love heart was sort of fanny height. darnell asked if that's where she needed some love



oh fuck that is cheesy. 

oh man...

Silly bastard


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 5, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> All the heavenly housemates got a letter from home apart from rachel. They then called her in the diary room and told her she could either have her letter or Kat, Mikey and Nicole could have theirs. She chose to give them theirs but didn't tell them the choice she had to make.



yeah fair play to her!
she went up in my estimation after that


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 5, 2008)

he was so fucking embarrassed - he jumped over into hell so he wouldn't have to sleep in the same room as her


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 5, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> ok, the t-shirt had a love heart on it, the bottom of the love heart was sort of fanny height. darnell asked if that's where she needed some love



The heart It had an arrow in it pointing downwards!


----------



## zoooo (Aug 5, 2008)

Thank you Guruchelles and internetstalker!

How cute is that? I think I love Stuart a bit (more) now.



I found it especially hilarious when Sara said afterwards, 'I've never had a man speak to me like that before, that's all' to Darnell.

WHAT????

You silly, silly lying bitch.


----------



## tommers (Aug 5, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Soz tommers just gave the 'jist' of it. I don't watch it all time ya see.




s'OK, I was only setting myself up for another bad joke.


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 5, 2008)

I was about to mention that bit too zooo - AS IF!!!! 

can we kill her?


----------



## zoooo (Aug 5, 2008)

It would be rude not to.


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 5, 2008)

Did anyone notice how when Sara went out to the sofa to interrogate Darnell after asking "what is it" a thousand times and Darnell had said "it's nothing", she said, "oh, I thought it was gonna be something a bit juicier than that" and paused while she waited for Darnell to presumably say "it's cos I like you" (even tho she's made it blatantly obvious she doesn't fancy him!)


----------



## Gmart (Aug 5, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> and paused while she waited for Darnell to presumably say "it's cos I like you" (even tho she's made it blatantly obvious she doesn't fancy him!)



Absolutely! She just wants him as her bitch 

Giving her attention when she wants it, but then backing off at the last minute.

'Prick tease' is another good expression for this...


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 5, 2008)

Gmarthews said:


> 'Prick tease' is another good expression for this...


I think that's exactly what I was ranting at the telly last night


----------



## Pieface (Aug 5, 2008)

He's being right dim like.  He should just shut his eyes and listen to that voice, Darnell, listen to that voice....


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 5, 2008)

*waves*


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 5, 2008)

hello dill  where have you been?

have you tracked luke down yet?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 5, 2008)

I have been away hunting him down.

My sister told me at the weekend that I remind her of Luke, because I am an effeminate bitchy dweeb.


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 5, 2008)

have you killed her?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 5, 2008)

I laughed, went into the other room, and told everybody about how she is the biggest gameplayer in the house.


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 5, 2008)

lol


----------



## tommers (Aug 5, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I laughed, went into the other room, and told everybody about how she is the biggest gameplayer in the house.



  very good.


----------



## avu9lives (Aug 5, 2008)

Lainyk's spoilers up on digitalspy and its.......

Dale and Stuart up for eviction 

Dont mind which one goes there both moaning gits


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 5, 2008)

I think I want Dale to go.

He is convinced he is going to be in the final, and Stuart keeps moaning about wanting to go, so it works out well for everybody.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 5, 2008)

Oh no!!!

That is literally the worst possible nominations that could have happened!

What am I supposed to look at if either of them go?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 5, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Oh no!!!
> 
> That is literally the worst possible nominations that could have happened!
> 
> What am I supposed to look at if either of them go?



But Mo will still be there for you to feast your eyes on.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 5, 2008)

It's not faaaaaaaaaaaair.


----------



## tommers (Aug 5, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I think I want Dale to go.
> 
> He is convinced he is going to be in the final, and Stuart keeps moaning about wanting to go, so it works out well for everybody.



yes.  that would be good.  if stuart goes then his endless whinging will be vindicated and he'll actually feel that "this week was my week" and everybody DOES hate him and he's rubbish and he just misses his little girl.

And Dale will feel that he is as well liked as he thinks he is.

Although, if Stuart does go then he might go through a sharp descent into depression and madness and end up 25 stone and alone in a dark house.

So there could be a silver lining.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 5, 2008)

They're the two fittest boys BB has had for years. It's all just gone so horribly wrong.


----------



## tommers (Aug 5, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Oh no!!!
> 
> That is literally the worst possible nominations that could have happened!
> 
> What am I supposed to look at if either of them go?



the other one?


----------



## zoooo (Aug 5, 2008)

tommers said:


> the other one?



Yes, I didn't really think that sentence through, did I.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 5, 2008)

I read somewhere that in actual life Stuart only even bothers to see his little girl about once a month anyway.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 5, 2008)

It could be true, it could (seeing as it's in the tabloids) not be.

But to be honest, I mainly just like looking at him!


----------



## Gmart (Aug 5, 2008)

tommers said:


> yes.  that would be good.  if stuart goes then his endless whinging will be vindicated...



In fact it would seem that endless whinging is the one thing that everyone who has been chucked out so far has in common!!

You'd think that they'd notice this, but yet they insist on still complaining...


----------



## snackhead (Aug 5, 2008)

Gmarthews said:


> Absolutely! She just wants him as her bitch
> 
> Giving her attention when she wants it, but then backing off at the last minute.
> 
> 'Prick tease' is another good expression for this...



There is that plus she's also realised that anyone who's got on the wrong side of Darnell has been evicted faster than you can say sausagehead.


----------



## snackhead (Aug 5, 2008)

Spoiler: So here's who nominated who and why



Rex nominates Dale and Stuart.

Sara nominates Mo “He doesn’t really join in much with the group discussions and he goes to bed early pretty much every night. He doesn’t really contribute that much compared with everyone else. Second nomination is for Dale. “I feel so bad saying this because I really get along with him … but he doesn’t let me Kat and Rachel sing. He just hates our singing and he goes on about it all the time”.

Lisa nominates Rex and Stuart

Dale goes for Mo “He’s lazy and he's got a bit of a temper on him. He’s not funny. He’s not entertaining, and he’s lazy. So why the fuck is he still in the house?.” He then nominates Darnell. “I still don’t agree with how he spoke to housemates, when we were picking Head of House, and he snapped and started kicking off with everyone. I completely disagree with how he spoke to people.”

Mohamed nominates Stuart and Dale

Rachel goes for Lisa “she’s just not handling the house, for her own benefit, she should leave”. Also chooses Stuart. “Stuart’s been hinting to everyone in the house that he wants to go home. And I do feel it’s sort of like he’s been putting pressure on all of us to nominate him.” 

Stuart says he is nominating “tactically” and will vote for Sara and Mikey as “They are going to have less votes then me I think, so it gives me a better chance of being up this week and being involved in the nominations.” Big Brother clarifies that Stuart wants to vote for Sara and Mikey “Because you want to face eviction this week and you think that a nomination for them gives you a better chance at this”. Stuart agrees this is what he wants to do.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 5, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I read somewhere that in actual life Stuart only even bothers to see his little girl about once a month anyway.



He an annoying twunk.

But then so is Dale.



P.s and zooooo is a friggin sexist!


----------



## exosculate (Aug 5, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Spoiler: So here's who nominated who and why
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats not all of them???


----------



## snackhead (Aug 5, 2008)

exosculate said:


> Thats not all of them???



Darnell, Nicole, Kat, Mikey all can't nominate this week


----------



## exosculate (Aug 5, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Darnell, Nicole, Kat, Mikey all can't nominate this week



Ah - I see!


----------



## zoooo (Aug 5, 2008)

exosculate said:


> P.s and zooooo is a friggin sexist!



Why?
I don't mind if boy viewers just want girls to stay in because they like looking at them.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 5, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Why?
> I don't mind if boy viewers just want girls to stay in because they like looking at them.



What ever happened to the notion of the _content of ones character?_

Objectificationist

*fisty shakes and that*


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 5, 2008)

Zoooo's sexism makes me sick.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 5, 2008)

exosculate said:


> What ever happened to the notion of the _content of ones character?_
> 
> Objectificationist
> 
> *fisty shakes and that*



But I don't really like anyone in there all that much.

So I have to go to the secondary backup 'reasons to like people', which is whether I would like to bone them. 

Anyway, judging from what you've said, I'm not being sexist, I'm being erm.. objectifying-y.

It would be sexist if I wanted the men in there paid less for doing the same job as the women.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 5, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Zoooo's sexism makes me sick.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 5, 2008)

*voms with rage*


----------



## exosculate (Aug 5, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Zoooo's sexism makes me sick.



Thats it dilly, lets link hands and pray for her!


----------



## exosculate (Aug 5, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> *voms with rage*



Let it out..........let it out!


----------



## exosculate (Aug 5, 2008)

zoooo said:


> But I don't really like anyone in there all that much.
> 
> So I have to go to the secondary backup 'reasons to like people', which is whether I would like to bone them.
> 
> ...




You would bone someone you don't like much? - you're like a man!

I am scared now!


----------



## zoooo (Aug 5, 2008)

I said 'would like to bone' not 'would bone'

There is a small difference.

I am not like a man! You sexist!

Now don't get any of that vom on me...


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 5, 2008)

You are worse than a man.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 5, 2008)

I knew you wouldn't be able to stay away Dill, I knew it.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 5, 2008)

I had more restraint than you.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 5, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I had more restraint than you.



That is only partly true.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 5, 2008)

It is fully true, fewl.


----------



## snackhead (Aug 5, 2008)

seems to be some weird shit puppet task occurring on the live feed


----------



## aqua (Aug 5, 2008)

please don't let me see darnell shag on tele


----------



## snackhead (Aug 5, 2008)

aqua said:


> please don't let me see darnell shag on tele



C'mon aqua you'll be fine, remember you survived Shaun dunkin his custard cream


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 5, 2008)

snackhead said:


> C'mon aqua you'll be fine, remember you survived Shaun dunkin his custard cream



And that was worse than anything I could have previously imagined.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 5, 2008)

Lisa's face looks different the past few weeks. Maybe her botox is wearing off. 

I am starting to find her attractive.


----------



## snackhead (Aug 5, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> And that was worse than anything I could have previously imagined.



I raise you Mikey washing his balls in one of the shared drinking cups


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 5, 2008)

I have to say, every single interaction between Rex and his girlfriend makes me feel horrified. It is beyond painful to watch.


----------



## snackhead (Aug 5, 2008)

They've been squabbling again today


----------



## aqua (Aug 5, 2008)

snackhead said:


> C'mon aqua you'll be fine, remember you survived Shaun dunkin his custard cream


I didn't see it! I only read about it and when I clicked on the link from here I couldn't bring myself to watch it


----------



## snackhead (Aug 5, 2008)

So Dale's nominated Darnell on the basis of something that happened weeks ago


----------



## snackhead (Aug 5, 2008)

Yeah Lisa Rex isn't enjoying his time in the house but when was the last time he tried to smash his way out the house through a fire exit, eh? eh?


----------



## snackhead (Aug 5, 2008)

Does anyone else think Darnell looks like Ted Danson?


----------



## aqua (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm beginning to be less convinced that Nicole is clever and plotting Rex's demise and more that she's just a bit dense


----------



## bellator (Aug 5, 2008)

I think I want Rachel for the win now


----------



## bellator (Aug 5, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Does anyone else think Darnell looks like Ted Danson?



Yeh


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 5, 2008)

bellator said:


> I think I want Rachel for the win now



I am the official team Rachel fan club


----------



## snackhead (Aug 5, 2008)

Probably could've found a more exciting ending than a chat about washing up


----------



## Looby (Aug 5, 2008)

I still feel really sick after the brussell sprout thing. Mikey is fucking repulsive. 

Why is Rachel so obsessed with washing up? Ffs.


----------



## moomoo (Aug 5, 2008)

aqua said:


> please don't let me see darnell shag on tele





snackhead said:


> C'mon aqua you'll be fine, remember you survived Shaun dunkin his custard cream



Lol!   

I've just had to explain to the teen why I was laughing...


----------



## lemontop (Aug 5, 2008)

omg anyone watching big mouth? The pictures of Bex & Luke =


----------



## bellator (Aug 5, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> I still feel really sick after the brussell sprout thing. Mikey is fucking repulsive.
> 
> Yeh, I think I looked away when the other half said "Urgh he just spat it out and then ate it again"


----------



## lemontop (Aug 5, 2008)

View at your peril

http://www.dailystar.co.uk/posts/view/46237


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 5, 2008)

lemontop said:


> View at your peril
> 
> http://www.dailystar.co.uk/posts/view/46237



Jesus H. Christ on a bendy bus!


----------



## moomoo (Aug 5, 2008)

lemontop said:


> View at your peril
> 
> http://www.dailystar.co.uk/posts/view/46237




Oh my God!  Eeeeewwwwwwww!   

aqua, DO NOT click on that link!   Trust me on this one!  You won't like it!


----------



## Gmart (Aug 5, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Why is Rachel so obsessed with washing up? Ffs.



Because no one else will do it!!! 

I know what she means, drives me mad the way others can just leave it to decompose in the sink...


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 6, 2008)

Gmarthews said:


> Because no one else will do it!!!
> 
> I know what she means, drives me mad the way others can just leave it to decompose in the sink...





That pisses me off as well.


----------



## keithy (Aug 6, 2008)

lemontop said:


> View at your peril
> 
> http://www.dailystar.co.uk/posts/view/46237



That's comedy


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 6, 2008)

I like the one where she is dressed as a maid. It is the look on Luke's face.


----------



## Mogden (Aug 6, 2008)

F'ing spiders how much make up/air brushing have they done to her face.


----------



## keithy (Aug 6, 2008)

I like how in all the pictures bar the last one (possibly) they have done an excellent job of making him look even more feminine than usual


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 6, 2008)

lemontop said:


> View at your peril
> 
> http://www.dailystar.co.uk/posts/view/46237


Gotta love the way the star refers to more news as: more "news"!


----------



## tommers (Aug 6, 2008)

lemontop said:


> View at your peril
> 
> http://www.dailystar.co.uk/posts/view/46237



that is the tackiest thing I have ever seen.

very "carry on".

have they photoshopped his head?


----------



## Sadken (Aug 6, 2008)

You know those Virgin Mobile ads?  It occurred to me last night that their advertising pitch is based on taking the piss out of the stuff that people use their products for.  That seems bad enough but when you think it through you begin to wonder - "how did they know what the phones were being used for?"  So then you realise - they must've been listening to every word said by the people who star in those adverts.  Then you think "how did they know what the person looks like?"  and then i realised they must be putting some kind of tracking device into the phones and then following the user and filming them using some kind of telephoto lens.  

Theeeeeeeeen I wondered "how did they know to choose those particular idiots?"  And then it hit me.  Virgin Mobile are obviously listening in to _every_ single call made by _every_ single user of their network, in the hope that some of those calls will be ridiculous enough to be held up for national ridicule in some sort of messed up way of enticing other people to use the service.  "Fuck _that_", I thought, as i ate another pretzel; Branson's out of his tiny, bearded mind!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 6, 2008)

tommers said:


> have they photoshopped his head?



They've photoshopped a lot.

His eye mask, her pinnie, rollers and rolling pin ... it's quite funny really.


----------



## Guruchelles (Aug 6, 2008)

Sadken said:


> You know those Virgin Mobile ads?  It occurred to me last night that their advertising pitch is based on taking the piss out of the stuff that people use their products for.  That seems bad enough but when you think it through you begin to wonder - "how did they know what the phones were being used for?"  So then you realise - they must've been listening to every word said by the people who star in those adverts.  Then you think "how did they know what the person looks like?"  and then i realised they must be putting some kind of tracking device into the phones and then following the user and filming them using some kind of telephoto lens.
> 
> Theeeeeeeeen I wondered "how did they know to choose those particular idiots?"  And then it hit me.  Virgin Mobile are obviously listening in to _every_ single call made by _every_ single user of their network, in the hope that some of those calls will be ridiculous enough to be held up for national ridicule in some sort of messed up way of enticing other people to use the service.  "Fuck _that_", I thought, as i ate another pretzel; Branson's out of his tiny, bearded mind!




Well it's nice to know you're here, anyway.


----------



## Sadken (Aug 6, 2008)

Hahahaha.  Mugged off!


----------



## tommers (Aug 6, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> They've photoshopped a lot.
> 
> His eye mask, her pinnie, rollers and rolling pin ... it's quite funny really.



and the shadows are all wrong....

and there's no wind on the moon, so why isn't the flag just drooping down? 

I smell a rat, it all looks fake. 

and he's gay.


obviously.


----------



## Sadken (Aug 6, 2008)

Yeah, but she _does_ look like a blerk though, we've established that already, I think.


----------



## tommers (Aug 6, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Yeah, but she _does_ look like a blerk though, we've established that already, I think.



that is a very good point....


----------



## avu9lives (Aug 6, 2008)

Last nights H/L show was so boring......

Rachael wants to do the washing up 
Mikey puts bucket of sprouts on his head 
Mo eats a marabone 
Dale just dull
Stuart more dull
Darnell hates himself.. Yawn
etc etc

Im losing the will to live 
Think i'll give up now


----------



## Sadken (Aug 6, 2008)

******************BB THREAD RESOLUTION NUMBER 1*************************

We never, EVER mention Mikey and those mushed up, saliva covered sprouts EVER again.

All in favour, type "aye"


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 6, 2008)

aye.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 6, 2008)

aye!


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 6, 2008)

aye


----------



## KellyDJ (Aug 6, 2008)

lemontop said:


> View at your peril
> 
> http://www.dailystar.co.uk/posts/view/46237



How fucking tacky and desperate 

I give them a couple of months - or as long as the magazine deals stop coming in.


----------



## bellator (Aug 6, 2008)

aye


----------



## Sadken (Aug 6, 2008)

KellyDJ said:


> How fucking tacky and desperate
> 
> I give them a couple of months - or as long as the magazine deals stop coming in.



If someone offered me £50k for some dubious photos that'll be forgotten next week in a rag that no fucker reads anyway, I'd bite their bloody hand off.  Then, I'd stand over their bleeding, thrashing form and say "mmmmm, yes please"


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 6, 2008)

will be funny in a few years when luke's a politician or something


----------



## Sadken (Aug 6, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> will be funny in a few years when luke's a politician or something



I was just looking at that pic of him and her in the bath with him holding her bewbage and thinking 

"typical bloody Tory"


----------



## Mogden (Aug 6, 2008)

aye

*shudder*


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 6, 2008)

Sadken said:


> I was just looking at that pic of him and her in the bath with him holding her bewbage and thinking
> 
> "typical bloody Tory"


----------



## Chairman Meow (Aug 6, 2008)

Aye. I've never seen anything worse.


----------



## Guruchelles (Aug 6, 2008)

Aye!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 6, 2008)

I am finding the relationship between rex and nicole the most interesting at the moment.


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 6, 2008)

shut up sara!

shut up!

SHUT UP!!!!!!!!!!!

SHUT THE FUCK UP!!!!!!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 6, 2008)

Jesus I wouldn't be able to cope with sara screeching in my face like that.


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 6, 2008)

LOL - lisa thinks she's done really well to get to 40 with only a few grey hairs, it's a sign that you've looked after yourself


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 6, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> shut up sara!
> 
> shut up!
> 
> ...



Innit. I would have pushed her off the bed and told her to get out of my fucking face.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 6, 2008)

Her voice is *SO* annoying.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 6, 2008)

And she's shouting again!
And in the bathroom. Where it echoes.

Ouchy ears.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 6, 2008)

Why does anybody having any kind of relationship in big brother gross me out?

*Bleauurrghh*


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 6, 2008)

"Whatever happens, happens for a reason" 

In a minute I fully expect her to say "It's just not meant to be".


----------



## Guruchelles (Aug 6, 2008)

Is Rex projecting guilt?

They're not exactly going to get married and live happily ever after, are they. Might as well call it a day.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 6, 2008)

Rex and Nicole have such a shit relationship.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 6, 2008)

Everybody knows what the big secret is, dont they?

That rex has cheated on her a load of times and its been in all the newspapers?


----------



## Guruchelles (Aug 6, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Everybody knows what the big secret is, dont they?
> 
> That rex has cheated on her a load of times and its been in all the newspapers?



Which everybody?

We all do.

I must admit, though. I like Nicole more than I thought I would.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nichole is not bad.

Rex is plumbing new depths with all of this. He has a truly nasty personality.


----------



## snackhead (Aug 6, 2008)

KellyDJ said:


> How fucking tacky and desperate
> 
> I give them a couple of months - or as long as the magazine deals stop coming in.



Well that's just typical of the hypocritical twat that he is. Spends in time in the house slagging off non existent attention seeking ruthless game playing housemates who'd do anything for money then he goes and does that. He'd have plenty to say if Rex and Nicole did it. I pity the fool. I really do









This post may not make sense due to the fact that I've hit the Cava in a big way tonight and it's just kicking in


----------



## Guruchelles (Aug 6, 2008)

I don't like heaven and hell now. Can they stop it please.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 6, 2008)

It was boring after the first week, imo.


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 6, 2008)

yeah, it's over done by a long way now.


----------



## snackhead (Aug 6, 2008)

Struggling with it on live feed, heaven being punished via hell. They have to was hundreds of plates cos Rachel did some the other day when she wasn't suppposed to

*yawns*


----------



## Guruchelles (Aug 6, 2008)

I want them to all be together. And to have a party. And to get drunk and throw up. All happy.


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 6, 2008)

yes, some fun would be welcome for them and for us.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 6, 2008)

Stuart In The Bath.

zoooo is happy.


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 6, 2008)

he gives me the creeps, sorry zoooo!


----------



## snackhead (Aug 6, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> I want them to all be together. And to have a party. And to get drunk and throw up. All happy.



HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY HOUSE HAPPY HOUSE HAPPY HOUSE 
HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY HOUSE HAPPY HOUSE HAPPY HOUSE 
HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY HOUSE HAPPY HOUSE HAPPY HOUSE 
HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY HOUSE HAPPY HOUSE HAPPY HOUSE


----------



## zoooo (Aug 6, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> he gives me the creeps, sorry zoooo!





Although, to be fair he did just shave his chest...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 7, 2008)

Some awful car-crash stuff on at the moment between Rex and Nicole.

Really, I think they're both vile, but this isn't great - a relationship between a rich control-freak and a silly young girl disintegrating live on E4. Nasty.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm not quite sure what has happened but Nicole has been crying in the garden and apologising to rex for about 30minutes (since I turned it on).

I feel for her. Something about not thinking about what she says and making him look bad. She's apologised countless times but he wont let it drop. Telling her to stop crying is hardly helpful. He doesnt listen, it's all about him.

He's quite insecure about what she's been up to as well.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 7, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Some awful car-crash stuff on at the moment between Rex and Nicole.
> 
> Really, I think they're both vile, but this isn't great - a relationship between a rich control-freak and a silly young girl disintegrating live on E4. Nasty.


I think they're both all right really. bit materially obsessed and his ego obviously isn't being stroked enough.


That's the problem with me these days. I don't even hate Sara.


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 7, 2008)

Nichole challenges Rex about "that" holiday

Rex has a go at Nichole for making him look like an idiot on national TV

Nichole in tears and upset cos she made Rex look like an idiot

Rex is a fucking cunt and BB better show Nichole challenging him about cheatin on her and how he turned it round to make her apologise to him! Somethin tells me they'll just show some random argument with Nichole lookin like a twat, but lets face it, after Becki and Luke left, BB need a hate figure to keep the viewers interested and the ratings up - this is their last chance this series I think!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 7, 2008)

If they show Nichole standing up to Rex, she will get a lot of sympathy. I would have more sympathy for BB overall if it all happened in the right way.

Incidentally, I love the bleepy music on the ping pong task.

bleepy bleepy bleep!!!!!!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 7, 2008)

Rex is starting to become my most hated BB housemate EVER.

Beyond even Sezer and Maxwell.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 7, 2008)

Gosh, I'd decided I wasn't going to watch it any more, couldn't be bothered. But all your talk about the breakdown of their relationship has made me turn it on again.

Good tv


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 7, 2008)

bleepy bleep bleep


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 7, 2008)

I will be disappointed if there isn't a massive public breakdown between them, with nichole coming out on top.

If its the opposite it will make me sad.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 7, 2008)

Dilly - you are talking delirious now!

Sleazar was a rapist!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 7, 2008)

Rex's controlling behavior is fucking AWFUL though. 

Its like being a mind rapist, or something.


----------



## aqua (Aug 7, 2008)

jesus rex is a vile man isn't he  maybe it's just the edits but really, I wish someone would just stand up to him


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 7, 2008)

aqua said:


> jesus rex is a vile man isn't he  maybe it's just the edits but really, I wish someone would just stand up to him



innit.


----------



## aqua (Aug 7, 2008)

do you know what, I'm not sure who is worse

he's a bully but fuck me she needs a back bone


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 7, 2008)

It is definitely proper unpleasant.


----------



## moomoo (Aug 7, 2008)

Do you think he's really a bully?  From what I've seen (admittedly not much), she appears to have the upper hand in the relationship. 

But, as I said, I've only caught snippets lately.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 7, 2008)

Goodness. He blatantly didn't want her to go into the diary room until he got time to persuade her he wasn't being a dick. Otherwise she'd have been telling all the voters outside how much he'd hurt her, and that would hurt his chances of winning.

His odds must have changed a fair bit this week.


----------



## aqua (Aug 7, 2008)

all that fucking pissing about with going in then not going in to the diary room

its pathetic


----------



## Flashman (Aug 7, 2008)

But...but he looks nice with his top off 

(so did Hitler)

Fuck this is grim, grim viewing, another BB cock up.


----------



## moomoo (Aug 7, 2008)

Will someone please tell me what's been going on?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 7, 2008)

Flashman said:


> But...but he looks nice with his top off
> 
> (so did Hitler)
> 
> Fuck this is grim, grim viewing, another BB cock up.



Heh. I used to say about Luke:

"Everyone keeps saying he's funny. Yeah, he is. But I hear Hitler knew some good jokes too".


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 7, 2008)

Did Hitler really look nice with his top off?


----------



## Flashman (Aug 7, 2008)

Well I shagged 'im.


----------



## ymu (Aug 7, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Will someone please tell me what's been going on?


Rex cheated on Nicole prior to going into the house - took 3 girls to Vegas in secret as far as I can make out. She confronted him about it yesterday. He turned it back on her and forced her to apologise over and over and over for being a crap girlfriend and showing him up on TV.

He's a control freak. He's breaking down her self-esteem and trust in her own judgement - so she has no choice but to be his compliant bit of arm candy because she's too fucking confused to realise he's an utter cock.

S'all in Cyberrose's links a few posts back (from digital spy).


----------



## zoooo (Aug 7, 2008)

Didn't BB say to Rachel that the hamper was for everyone?
Why didn't the Hell housemates eat any of it?
Maybe I misheard.


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 7, 2008)

No it was just for Heaven


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 7, 2008)

ymu said:


> Rex cheated on Nicole prior to going into the house - took 3 girls to Vegas in secret as far as I can make out. She confronted him about it yesterday. He turned it back on her and forced her to apologise over and over and over for being a crap girlfriend and showing him up on TV.
> 
> He's a control freak. He's breaking down her self-esteem and trust in her own judgement - so she has no choice but to be his compliant bit of arm candy because she's too fucking confused to realise he's an utter cock.
> 
> S'all in Cyberrose's links a few posts back (from digital spy).


Think that was actually today (Day 64) so it should be in tomorrows HL show

<Edit: Actually the row was at 2.30am day 64 (today) so it _should_ have been in today I think, but the subject of their row wasn't included at all...>


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 7, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> Think that was actually today (Day 64) so it should be in tomorrows HL show
> 
> <Edit: Actually the row was at 2.30am day 64 (today) so it _should_ have been in today I think, but the subject of their row wasn't included at all...>


Yeah, the subject wasn't included but the aftermath was. Like when Rex explained it really badly to other smokers. He just makes her sound like a fool. You didn't get half of Rex telling her to stop crying and then basically making her start again. I'm starting to wonder if Kat has Rex wrong. Is he a mean shit or is he just selfish?


----------



## tommers (Aug 7, 2008)

I tried to tell you.  But no, the hivemind told me I was wrong.  Well, who's right now eh?  



Who's right now?


----------



## snackhead (Aug 8, 2008)

Every sodding morning they have to listen to Mikey bore them to tears with details of his "dream" from the night before. I think he makes them up.


----------



## snackhead (Aug 8, 2008)

Stu talking about things he wants to do if he stayed in the house. Not so cocky now are you, eh?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 8, 2008)

Who nominated Dale and Stu? It must have been someone who is PLAYING GAMEZ and see them as a FRET...?


----------



## snackhead (Aug 8, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> Who nominated Dale and Stu? It must have been someone who is PLAYING GAMEZ and see them as a FRET...?



This thread has all the answers......................



snackhead said:


> Spoiler: So here's who nominated who and why
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## snackhead (Aug 8, 2008)

Rex is inspecting Nicole's red converse and talking crap-she looks like she wants to kill him in the face. 

"what's wrong with you Nicole? you usually find me really interesting" He's demanding she kisses him on the lips now.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 8, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Rex is inspecting Nicole's red converse and talking crap-she looks like she wants to kill him in the face.
> 
> "what's wrong with you Nicole? you usually find me really interesting" He's demanding she kisses him on the lips now.



It fuckin sickens me, him always making her cuddle him and devote ALL of her attention to him.

So many times where she is doing something, like washing up, and he stands there going "nichole, come here, why are you ignoring me, whats the matter" like she is a fucking dog or something.

She is going to look so foolish if she leaves without telling him to get fucked.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 8, 2008)

Thank you snackhead.

I feel sorry fro Nicole. She is clearly massively confused. Rex probably doesn't make her feel quite so much like a toddler "in real life" and she's also embarrassed about his behaviour towards others in the house.  I think she wants to tell him to get fucked but the whole house enviroment is too weird and scary


----------



## snackhead (Aug 8, 2008)

He's stroking her face at the mo in the style of a serial killer caressing a corpse. His voice is still gorge tho


----------



## tommers (Aug 8, 2008)

he's a cock.  he's a cock.  he's a cock.  he's a cock.  he's a cock.  he's a cock.  he's a cock.  he's a cock.  he's a cock.  he's a cock.  he's a cock.  he's a cock.  he's a cock.  he's a cock.  he's a cock.  he's a cock.  he's a cock.  he's a cock.  he's a cock.  he's a cock.  he's a cock.  he's a cock.  he's a cock.  he's a cock.  he's a cock.  he's a cock.  he's a cock.  he's a cock.  he's a cock.  he's a cock.  he's a cock.  he's a cock.  he's a cock.  he's a cock.  he's a cock.  he's a cock.  he's a cock.  he's a cock.  he's a cock.  he's a cock.  he's a cock.  he's a cock.  he's a cock.  he's a cock.  he's a cock.  he's a cock.  he's a cock.  he's a cock.  he's a cock.  he's a cock.  he's a cock.  he's a cock.  he's a cock.  he's a cock.  he's a cock.  he's a cock.  he's a cock.  he's a cock.  

remember I told you.


----------



## Felina (Aug 8, 2008)

ymu said:


> Rex cheated on Nicole prior to going into the house - took 3 girls to Vegas in secret as far as I can make out. She confronted him about it yesterday. He turned it back on her and forced her to apologise over and over and over for being a crap girlfriend and showing him up on TV.



Ouch.  I didn't know any of that.  I'm sorry but why the hell did she want to go on national tv and confront him with that!  It's just a slightly less chavvy episode of jeremy kyle.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 8, 2008)

snackhead said:


> He's stroking her face at the mo in the style of a serial killer caressing a corpse. His voice is still gorge tho



Wait! I said 'thank you snackhead' but I lied - there is only one vote for Dale in that spoiler...?


----------



## tommers (Aug 8, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> Wait! I said 'thank you snackhead' but I lied - there is only one vote for Dale in that spoiler...?





there are 3.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Aug 8, 2008)

tommers said:


> there are 3.



Christ, so there are.  <-- embarassed

Sorry snackhead


----------



## snackhead (Aug 8, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> Wait! I said 'thank you snackhead' but I lied - there is only one vote for Dale in that spoiler...?







5t3IIa said:


> Christ, so there are.  <-- embarassed
> 
> Sorry snackhead


----------



## STFC (Aug 8, 2008)

ymu said:


> Rex cheated on Nicole prior to going into the house - took 3 girls to Vegas in secret as far as I can make out. She confronted him about it yesterday. He turned it back on her and forced her to apologise over and over and over for being a crap girlfriend and showing him up on TV.
> 
> He's a control freak. He's breaking down her self-esteem and trust in her own judgement - so she has no choice but to be his compliant bit of arm candy because she's too fucking confused to realise he's an utter cock.
> 
> S'all in Cyberrose's links a few posts back (from digital spy).



It's mad how he can turn something like that back on her so that she's the one apologising for it. He's got a strong hold over her, and it's almost uncomfortable to watch it being played out.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 8, 2008)

he has a pretty strong hold over the whole house.

My sister explained it like this:

Most people go into BB wanting to be famous. What rex has done is go in there, and told them all how he is already rich and hangs out in all the cool places, he has already been there. So they are all trying to make sure rex likes them so they can be sure they will be popular on the outside.

Or something like that.


----------



## snackhead (Aug 8, 2008)

couple of tender moments on live feed, Stu tenderly massaging Kat's shoulder with an ice pack and Nicole plucking Rex's eyebrows. Sweet.


----------



## snackhead (Aug 8, 2008)

Rex looking totally disgusted at Sara's offer to lend Nicole her tights after she's given them a wash


----------



## STFC (Aug 8, 2008)

snackhead said:


> couple of tender moments on live feed, Stu tenderly massaging Kat's shoulder with an ice pack and Nicole plucking Rex's eyebrows. Sweet.



It would be better if she plucked his eyes out. Much better.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 8, 2008)

Rex and Nichole brushed each others teeth last week.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 8, 2008)

That was a task one year.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 8, 2008)

zoooo said:


> That was a task one year.



Yeh, but it wasn't a task for them. They were brushing each others teeths whilst saying "this is too weird" and both of them looking uncomfortable.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 8, 2008)

They are decidedly odd.


----------



## snackhead (Aug 8, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Stuart In The Bath.
> 
> zoooo is happy.



DO NOT MISS THE SHOW TONIGHT ZOOOO. BLACK SPEEDO ALERT X2!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 8, 2008)

Who is going tonight?


----------



## snackhead (Aug 8, 2008)

"You've been naughty this morning," said Rex, kissing Nicole's head.

"No I haven't," replied Nicole.

"Yes you have," said Rex. "What do you have to say to me?"

"Hello?" said Nicole.

Then she leaned up and kissed Rex' forehead.

"What do you have to say?" asked Rex.

"I love you," said Nicole, "and thank you."

"What for?" asked Rex.

"Washing my clothes," said Nicole.

"Are you a spoilt little brat?" said Rex, teasing Nicole.

"No," said Nicole, "there are still stains in them."

"I thought you'd be really happy with that," said Rex, "but I forgot you're never happy with anything. What's wrong with you?"


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 8, 2008)

You have just summarized every conversation they have ever had


----------



## zoooo (Aug 8, 2008)

snackhead said:


> DO NOT MISS THE SHOW TONIGHT ZOOOO. BLACK SPEEDO ALERT X2!



Reeeeeeeeeeeally?????



I guess that takes the sting out of the evening a bit... 
: (


----------



## snackhead (Aug 8, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Reeeeeeeeeeeally?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh hang on it happened today so might be on tomorrow   here's a sneaky peak

http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/news/newsstory.jsp?id=13340&position=28


----------



## zoooo (Aug 8, 2008)

Holy SHITBOX!

I love you Big Brother. And you snackhead!


----------



## snackhead (Aug 8, 2008)

Thought you'd like it


----------



## snackhead (Aug 8, 2008)

Oh lordy Davina's just said Rex and Nicole arguing right now about newspaper stories


----------



## snackhead (Aug 8, 2008)

Think Stuart's name just got a more enthusiastic crowd response just then


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 8, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Oh lordy Davina's just said Rex and Nicole arguing right now about newspaper stories



YESSSS


----------



## snackhead (Aug 8, 2008)

Just caught a bit of row on live feed, there's a longer delay on eviction night

Rex:Has he been calling you

Nic:I'm not allowed to fucking say

R: If you ask me that question there's a serious reason to make me think something's led you to ask me that

N: I don't know what's gone on while you've been away

R: While I've been away?................I wanna go now, I need my question answered

N: if you don't trust me what's the point in this relationship


----------



## snackhead (Aug 8, 2008)

Crowd chanting "get Rex out!"


----------



## bellator (Aug 8, 2008)

Lisa "I did the whole power dressing thing"

      "Knee high boots, PVC cat suits"


----------



## snackhead (Aug 8, 2008)

Ok so we've agreed not to mention Mikey and brussell sprouts in detail ever again. That's fine.

On live feed he's just confessed to having a wet dream in his zoo task elephant costume. Nice.


----------



## snackhead (Aug 8, 2008)

All on the sofas Rex still asking about his question  Nicole's ruling him big time, "why are you dragging it on, what are you worried about Rex?" "End of topic , you should drop it"


----------



## snackhead (Aug 8, 2008)

bellator said:


> Lisa "I did the whole power dressing thing"
> 
> "Knee high boots, PVC cat suits"



The total non interest from the boys was classic


----------



## snackhead (Aug 8, 2008)

here we go...........................


----------



## snackhead (Aug 8, 2008)

Dale's out!


----------



## snackhead (Aug 8, 2008)

Nicole's question to Rex was................"have you ever cheated on me?"


----------



## Gmart (Aug 9, 2008)

It's like watching a car crash in slow motion, that's the whole Nicole-Rex relationship. 

He so clearly uses his slightly superior intelligence to crush her self-esteem and to get his way. 

That tits size argument was just a distraction from Rex being a dick again. But will she do the decent thing and dump him on national TV? I doubt it, she would think she was being too nasty. Then again she definitely knows about the kiss and tell stories so maybe...


----------



## D'wards (Aug 9, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Nicole's question to Rex was................"have you ever cheated on me?"



I don't get why they are playing these relationship issues out in the house  - can't they just hang on a couple of weeks and do it in privacy. You'd think they would just agree to try and get on for the duration. I suppose they did not have time to talk about strategys when they entered the house.

Maybe they feel a duty to the viewing public or something, or are just a couple of insecure paranoid self-absorbed idiots?


----------



## ScallyWag II (Aug 9, 2008)

They're just idiots imo


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 9, 2008)

So pleased dale is out.  What a thicko.  I didnt even bother to watch the davina interview as he is just too boring...


----------



## Lisarocket (Aug 9, 2008)

D'wards said:


> I don't get why they are playing these relationship issues out in the house  - can't they just hang on a couple of weeks and do it in privacy. You'd think they would just agree to try and get on for the duration. I suppose they did not have time to talk about strategys when they entered the house.
> 
> Maybe they feel a duty to the viewing public or something, or are just a couple of insecure paranoid self-absorbed idiots?



Just before Rex went into the house he went to Vegas with 3 girls and didn't tell her. This is the first time they have seen each other since before he went so there's insecurities flying about everywhere. Not sure if many people would be able to wait to find out what happened. 

He's been with her for 2 years then goes off with not 1 but 3 girls at once  I'm sure she's got a few questions that need answering and can't wait...


----------



## Scarlette (Aug 9, 2008)

Jon-of-arc said:


> So pleased dale is out.  What a thicko.  I didnt even bother to watch the davina interview as he is just too boring...



Noo. I just watched it and I thought he seemed lovely. And how could I not have realised how very handsome he is. 

I haven't watched it for ages and am distressed to see that everyone of any interest has gone.


----------



## snackhead (Aug 9, 2008)

Jon-of-arc said:


> So pleased dale is out.  What a thicko.  I didnt even bother to watch the davina interview as he is just too boring...



He got 63% of the vote. 

Will be interesting to see if Stu shuts up about wanting to go and just enjoys the rest of his time in the house now that he knows he's not the most hated man in the world.


----------



## Scarlette (Aug 9, 2008)

snackhead said:


> He got 63% of the vote.
> 
> Will be interesting to see if Stu shuts up about wanting to go and just enjoys the rest of his time in the house now that he knows he's not the most hated man in the world.



This year, my opinion seems to be completely out of line with everyone else's. I even found myself squealing with pleasure when Jen came in and hugged Dale. I am a romanic sap, clearly.


----------



## snackhead (Aug 9, 2008)

Lisarocket said:


> Just before Rex went into the house he went to Vegas with 3 girls and didn't tell her. This is the first time they have seen each other since before he went so there's insecurities flying about everywhere. Not sure if many people would be able to wait to find out what happened.
> 
> He's been with her for 2 years then goes off with not 1 but 3 girls at once  I'm sure she's got a few questions that need answering and can't wait...



They've both been hinting that the relationship is nowhere near as perfect as Rex made out before she went in. He's said before that none of her mates like him and he's jealously of a guy she's close to. Nic's probably seeing the constant attention she had from him outside the house in a different way now.


----------



## suburbia (Aug 9, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Crowd chanting "get Rex out!"



My ideal outcomes are any or all of the below, in order of preference:

1) Nicole leaves him (regardless of Big Brother)
2) and Rex The Cunt is kicked out
3) and Nicole stays
4) and Nicole wins.

I don't think she necessarily deserves to win more than other house mates - he just needs taking down a peg or 10.

Not sure it's possible to make him seem worse than he's already made himself look though


----------



## snackhead (Aug 9, 2008)

suburbia said:


> My ideal outcomes are any or all of the below, in order of preference:
> 
> 1) Nicole leaves him (regardless of Big Brother)
> 2) and Rex The Cunt is kicked out
> ...



Wouldn't be surprised if Rex and Darnell are up this week and Rex goes. Nicole might walk as well though as he's the only reason she went in, but she is pissed off with only being known as "Rex's girlfriend" so might stay on to prove herself. If that happened Rex would do his best to guilt trip her into leaving too


----------



## snackhead (Aug 9, 2008)

Darnell/Sara kicking off again 

They had a row last night after Sara spent ages trying to flirt with Stu, she massaged him, got her mic wire tangled in her necklace then asked him to fix it, wanted to know if he talked about her in the diary room and what number she was on his list of favourite people, all sophisticated stuff 

Later she got into bed with Darnell. This is AFTER they'd rowed when she said he would definitely try to shag her if they shared a bed   Darnell not happy saying it makes him sound like the "house pervert".

Rex has since told Sara that people think she's leading Darnell on. She can't see what the big deal is saying it's rubbish because Darnell doesn't fancy her 

She still won't admit to Darnell that she likes Stu


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 9, 2008)

milly molly said:


> Noo. I just watched it and I thought he seemed lovely. And how could I not have realised how very handsome he is.
> 
> I haven't watched it for ages and am distressed to see that everyone of any interest has gone.



Thing is, the world is full of perfectly pleasent but awfully stupid people (Tim "nice but dims".  I say no mercy....

Thing is about the interesting people, they all tend to be arseholes.  With the possible exception of Darnell.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 9, 2008)

Everybody is interesting in some way. You don't necessarily have to be an arsehole. He was pretty dim and average though. He was an average arsehole and not really a bit as interesting as he thought he was, there are millions of people just as pretty and uninteresting as Dale all over the world.



milly molly said:


> This year, my opinion seems to be completely out of line with everyone else's. I even found myself squealing with pleasure when Jen came in and hugged Dale. I am a romanic sap, clearly.



Aww, I liked that bit as well.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 9, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if Rex and Darnell are up this week and Rex goes. Nicole might walk as well though as he's the only reason she went in, but she is pissed off with only being known as "Rex's girlfriend" so might stay on to prove herself. If that happened Rex would do his best to guilt trip her into leaving too



I reckon Rex will defnitely be up, he has turned a lot of people against him (even more than before!).

If he does go up, he is gone, I reckon.

I hope Nichole dumps him and stays as well. She will be like Lisa without Shaun.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 9, 2008)

Dale was lovely in his interview with Davina. Why are people always nicer and funnier outside than they are inside??


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 9, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Darnell/Sara kicking off again
> 
> They had a row last night after Sara spent ages trying to flirt with Stu, she massaged him, got her mic wire tangled in her necklace then asked him to fix it, wanted to know if he talked about her in the diary room and what number she was on his list of favourite people, all sophisticated stuff
> 
> ...



I was watching all that. Turned the sound on when Sara was sitting on Stu. One of those nights that will be interesting to see who comes out of it looking best in the highlights.
Meanwhile, I've not actually watched eviction night. Davina. gah! She annoys me more each week.


----------



## Scarlette (Aug 9, 2008)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Thing is, the world is full of perfectly pleasent but awfully stupid people (Tim "nice but dims".  I say no mercy....
> 
> Thing is about the interesting people, they all tend to be arseholes.  With the possible exception of Darnell.



Ugh. I really really don't like Darnell. Grrr.


----------



## snackhead (Aug 9, 2008)

drag0n said:


> I was watching all that. Turned the sound on when Sara was sitting on Stu. One of those nights that will be interesting to see who comes out of it looking best in the highlights.
> Meanwhile, I've not actually watched eviction night. Davina. gah! She annoys me more each week.



Hate to say it but I'm with you on Davina, her gurning last night finally put me off. Awkward and not funny


----------



## zoooo (Aug 9, 2008)

I don't mind Davina at all.
I'm pretty sure I'm alone on that one.

I am glad to hear that Keith Lemon is doing BBBM next week! Almost all the other presenters so far have been DREADFUL.


----------



## snackhead (Aug 9, 2008)

There were times watching her last night when it seemed even she knows the game's up. Watching new cake making task - Mikey's disgusting


----------



## zoooo (Aug 9, 2008)

Has he picked his nose with a spoon and then carried on using it to stir?
Rubbed his penis on the finished cake?

There's so many things it could realistically be.


----------



## snackhead (Aug 9, 2008)

It's just all round nastiness zoooo. Kat and Nicole were trying to keep things organised, but he just got stubborn. Got the feeling he was being messy on purpose, he filled mixing bowls until they spilled over and covered the table and floor. Then grabbed a fistful of cake in his dirty hands and then seemed surprised no one wanted to taste it.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 9, 2008)

zoooo said:


> I don't mind Davina at all.
> I'm pretty sure I'm alone on that one.
> I am glad to hear that Keith Lemon is doing BBBM next week! Almost all the other presenters so far have been DREADFUL.



Nah I like Davina too. 
Yay Keith Lemon


----------



## zoooo (Aug 9, 2008)

snackhead said:


> It's just all round nastiness zoooo. Kat and Nicole were trying to keep things organised, but he just got stubborn. Got the feeling he was being messy on purpose, he filled mixing bowls until they spilled over and covered the table and floor. Then grabbed a fistful of cake in his dirty hands and then seemed surprised no one wanted to taste it.



Mikey is yuck.

I think I hate Sara too. She says the wrong thing EVERY time she opens her cavernous gob.
And flirts like a 13 year old girl.
Annoying!


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 9, 2008)

Can someone turn sara's volume switch off  Her voice is FUKN annoying and so is her game playing with the various guys. 

EXACTLY zooooo! 
Can't believe she just said in a room full of people that Darnell would have sex with her if she slept in his bed. How much does she wanna humiliate him? Bitch. And Rex needs a massive slap. 

WHY am I watching this shit.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 9, 2008)

LOL at Sara's look straight into the camera when Stuart was fixing her necklace.



She was practically cumming, sat there on his knee.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 9, 2008)

heh.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 9, 2008)

Haha! Crikey she's loud.
Actually, that was quite funny at the very end.


----------



## bellator (Aug 9, 2008)

Rex is soo not looking good at the mo. He is such a bullying control freak.
Lisa is way out of touch, but funny


----------



## insomnia (Aug 9, 2008)

OMFG Sara is such a player, she gives women a bad name, the phrase "prick-tease" was invented for her


----------



## Chairman Meow (Aug 9, 2008)

Anyone else majorly creeped out by Rex having massive hissy fights with Nicole, while kissing and petting her at the same time? Its just so sinister and passive aggressive.

Mind you, she's a right little princessy bitch too.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 10, 2008)

It's a shame Nicole came in, I really did like Rex before that.

And to his credit he seems to be the ONLY boy in there who can see exactly what Sara's doing, (playing Darnell off against Stuart). I do hate to generalise (honestly) but most boys are so flipping thick when it comes to seeing what devious bitches girls can be.


----------



## snackhead (Aug 10, 2008)

The house divide is down. Heaven and hell are no more.





Mikey is new head of house


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 10, 2008)

zoooo said:


> It's a shame Nicole came in, I really did like Rex before that.
> 
> And to his credit he seems to be the ONLY boy in there who can see exactly what Sara's doing, (playing Darnell off against Stuart). I do hate to generalise (honestly) but most boys are so flipping thick when it comes to seeing what devious bitches girls can be.



worst. post. ever.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 10, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> Anyone else majorly creeped out by Rex having massive hissy fights with Nicole, while kissing and petting her at the same time? Its just so sinister and passive aggressive.



Yep.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 10, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> worst. post. ever.



Which bit?
Well all of it, clearly.
But break it down for me, yo.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 10, 2008)

All of it. 

Rex has always been an arsehole. How he relates to Nichole just makes it clear. 

And your generalization is awful.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 10, 2008)

Well, at least I KNOW it's awful. That's the first step.

And that's what I meant about Rex, kind of. Until Nicole came in I was blissfully unaware of what a tool he really is. Hopefully he'll be out soon and then Nicole can be herself. She seems all right ish.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 10, 2008)

milly molly said:


> Ugh. I really really don't like Darnell. Grrr.




What on earth has Darnell done wrong?  He's funny (when he acts "tough" it's clearly tongue in cheek and always makes me giggle "Sarah, get the FUCK off my bed.  Don't make me count to 10"), he is unafraid to show a sensitive intelligence, he can sing (why did he stop?) and he looks so strange I could just stare at him all day (in a good way..)


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 10, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Well, at least I KNOW it's awful. That's the first step.
> 
> And that's what I meant about Rex, kind of. *Until Nicole came in I was blissfully unaware of what a tool he really is.* Hopefully he'll be out soon and then Nicole can be herself. She seems all right ish.



The generalization you made above makes this delightfully ironic.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 10, 2008)

Last night was quite funny.  Rex did his level best to shit stir at every level in the Stu/Sarah/Darnell scenario and it made it all the more entertaining.  Darnell told Sarah where to go (quite rightly).  Stu kept his mouth shut (realising that pulling sarah would upset Darnell, I reckon).


----------



## zoooo (Aug 10, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> The generalization you made above makes this delightfully ironic.




Good point!

Thing is. Rex has always been a stirrer type tool - but that's been entertaining so I liked it.

But now he's shown himself also to be a controlling type tool - which isn't funny. Just horrible.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 10, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Good point!
> 
> Thing is. Rex has always been a stirrer type tool - but that's been entertaining so I liked it.
> 
> But now he's shown himself also to be a controlling type tool - which isn't funny. Just horrible.



You were simply taken in by his charm - he has _always _been controlling and manipulative, in a pretty nasty way, right from the start.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 10, 2008)

I spose. If I watched it back, I'd agree.
I just thought he was doing it to entertain us, and himself. Not just because he was naturally always like that.


----------



## avu9lives (Aug 10, 2008)

OMG Darnells gone bald


----------



## zoooo (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh no, this usually starts off a trend in the house...

Don't do it, Stuart!


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 10, 2008)

Darnell looks like a cancer patient....


----------



## snackhead (Aug 10, 2008)

Christ now Mikey's bald too, he looks horrendous


----------



## zoooo (Aug 10, 2008)

Are you effing joking?

I said no trend dammit.

Why don't they listen to me?


----------



## snackhead (Aug 10, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Are you effing joking?
> 
> I said no trend dammit.
> 
> Why don't they listen to me?




Like I said, he's stubborn 

http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/pictures/?housemateId=259&imageId=33#gallery


----------



## Scarlette (Aug 10, 2008)

Jon-of-arc said:


> What on earth has Darnell done wrong?  He's funny (when he acts "tough" it's clearly tongue in cheek and always makes me giggle "Sarah, get the FUCK off my bed.  Don't make me count to 10"), he is unafraid to show a sensitive intelligence, he can sing (why did he stop?) and he looks so strange I could just stare at him all day (in a good way..)



When I was watching it, he kept getting in strops and yelling at people. Haven't watched it properly for a bit, to be fair. I just didn't like the cut of his jib (gib?). And the singing is a bit meh.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 10, 2008)

I think that time he snapped at Rachel didn't do him any favours. (that wasn't tongue in cheek.)


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 10, 2008)

milly molly said:


> When I was watching it, he kept getting in strops and yelling at people. Haven't watched it properly for a bit, to be fair. I just didn't like the cut of his jib (gib?). And the singing is a bit meh.



Jib


----------



## zoooo (Aug 10, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Like I said, he's stubborn
> 
> http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/pictures/?housemateId=259&imageId=33#gallery



Oh I didn't realise it was for a task.

They have stopped now right?

Stuart's head follicles are still intact?

Although they can shave his beard off. I wanna know what's underneath.


----------



## snackhead (Aug 10, 2008)

Stu's fine he was having none of it. Mo's just been in, thankfully it was just a trim. Task is to cut enough hair to fill a small jar to win an "amazingly brilliant" prize. Lisa's doing the cutting.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 10, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Oh I didn't realise it was for a task.
> 
> They have stopped now right?
> 
> ...



He's got one of those bum chins as far as I can make out.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 10, 2008)

Haha! Oh no!



snackhead said:


> Stu's fine he was having none of it. Mo's just been in, thankfully it was just a trim. Task is to cut enough hair to fill a small jar to win an "amazingly brilliant" prize. Lisa's doing the cutting.



Ahh, phew.

Didn't they do that on some show, but with erm... pubic hair. 
Can't have been Big Brother.. was it?


----------



## snackhead (Aug 10, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Haha! Oh no!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zoooo (Aug 10, 2008)

Am I just thinking of Jackass or some such nonsense?


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 10, 2008)

milly molly said:


> When I was watching it, he kept getting in strops and yelling at people. Haven't watched it properly for a bit, to be fair. I just didn't like the cut of his jib (gib?). And the singing is a bit meh.



The week where he was head of house he was a bit of an arsehole (actually a total arsehole...), but apart from that he's been mostly fine.  Occasionally snapped at a few people, but you could hardly not with that company (unless you're some sort of freakin hippy like Rachel or Kat...)

But I have to take issue with the singing - he's got a great r n b style voice.  Maybe not up to top professional standards, but better than most x-factor type people.  I think he should audition as soon as he comes out of the house....


----------



## zoooo (Aug 10, 2008)

Okay, I can understand why Rex got pissed off about not winning the cake task now.
Fucking hell.


----------



## moomoo (Aug 10, 2008)

Mikey makes me heave.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 10, 2008)

I think Rachel looks hot in her cupcake outfit. I am going to get one to surprise my next girlfriend with.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 10, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Mikey makes me heave.



I second that!


----------



## zoooo (Aug 10, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I think Rachel looks hot in her cupcake outfit. I am going to get one to surprise my next girlfriend with.



It looks bloody delicious.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 10, 2008)

I wish that Rachel would tell Rex to fuck off. But she never will.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 10, 2008)

zoooo said:


> I wish that Rachel would tell Rex to fuck off. But she never will.



innit. I have been hoping for it for ages.


----------



## snackhead (Aug 10, 2008)

zoooo said:


> I wish that Rachel would tell Rex to fuck off. But she never will.



I think she's leaving that to her 7 foot bloke


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 10, 2008)

snackhead said:


> I think she's leaving that to her 7 foot bloke



He were fookin massive.


----------



## snackhead (Aug 10, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Mikey makes me heave.



Was likely he'd be nominated by Kat, Nicole, Rex, Mo and Sara this week, but he's immune as head of house


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 10, 2008)

zoooo said:


> I second that!



Thirded.


----------



## moomoo (Aug 10, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Was likely he'd be nominated by Kat, Nicole, Rex, Mo and Sara this week, but he's immune as head of house



Let's hope he's out the following week then.  He's truly a disgusting individual.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 10, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Let's hope he's out the following week then.  He's truly a disgusting individual.



But he is _blind._


----------



## moomoo (Aug 10, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> But he is _blind._




Sorry.  I keep forgetting that since Marco left.


----------



## snackhead (Aug 10, 2008)

From today's mini task 

bald Mikey

http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/pictures/?housemateId=259&imageId=3#gallery

bald Darnell

http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/pictures/?housemateId=236&imageId=20#gallery


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 10, 2008)

Darnell looks like a super-villian, like he should be in James Bond.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 10, 2008)

Also, I like Mikey's Leopard print coat there.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Aug 10, 2008)

Mikey is a ledgend - best in there!!!!


----------



## insomnia (Aug 10, 2008)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Darnell looks like a cancer patient....


----------



## Chairman Meow (Aug 10, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Mikey makes me heave.



Fourthed. He makes me feel ill.


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 10, 2008)

Well the latest (best) odds for each housemate won't wash too well with the Mikey haters!

Mikey 5/2 (favourite!!!)
Kat 9/2
Rachel 5/1
Darnell 5/1
Stuart 12/1
Lisa 16/1
Rex 28/1
Sara 40/1
Mo 66/1
Nicole 125/1

I have no idea whatsoever how Mikey has managed to come out top with the bookies! I just hope that Rachel wins!


----------



## insomnia (Aug 10, 2008)

i'm not very savvy with the bookies, can i bet on Mikey on NOT winning it?


----------



## D'wards (Aug 10, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> Fourthed. He makes me feel ill.



Fifthed - who the fuck does he think he is? He is simply a man with the worst haircut in BB history. As a man with a thinning pate i consider that wasted hair.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 11, 2008)

I think the bookies have got that totally wrong.

The amount of people who will be repulsed by Mikey's dirty habits definitely outweigh the amount of people who would give him pity votes to win.


----------



## Sadken (Aug 11, 2008)

I never knew shouting all the time and sexually objectifying all women around you was such a sure fire way to get people onside!  I really feel like I've wasted my lif....no, wait, actually I reckon I'm alright.


----------



## Juice Terry (Aug 11, 2008)

What is it with Mikey and food? 

Every time there a food based task he has to wipe his dirty hands all over it or half eat it and spit it out. Watching him mess with the icing made me feel quite ill.

bleurgh.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 11, 2008)

I reckon Hitler knew a Mikey.
He assumed all blind people were like that, and he decided to kill them off.
And that's a fact.
The holocaust is Mikey's fault.


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 11, 2008)

I hate Rex, what a manipuilating Bullying cunt!

I wanna go in the house and punch his face in!

I hope Rachels 7ft boyfriend kicks his fucking shallow arrogant head in, The cunt!


----------



## bellator (Aug 11, 2008)

internetstalker said:


> I hate Rex, what a manipuilating Bullying cunt!
> 
> I wanna go in the house and punch his face in!
> 
> I hope Rachels 7ft boyfriend kicks his fucking shallow arrogant head in, The cunt!



Couldn't put it better.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 11, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> Well the latest (best) odds for each housemate won't wash too well with the Mikey haters!
> 
> Mikey 5/2 (favourite!!!)
> Kat 9/2
> ...



WHY??????????????????


----------



## aqua (Aug 11, 2008)

oh my god rex is horrid  his self esteem is through the floor isn't it  and not to mention his paranoia


----------



## Chairman Meow (Aug 11, 2008)

We have no friends on the outside!

And how could she not know he has an outtie? Are they plants or what?


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 11, 2008)

Agghhh! It comes to something when even yukky Rex and Nicole kissing softly n slowly in bed tonight has an effect on me!! 

Where's Dill...he will understand


----------



## Gmart (Aug 11, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> We have no friends on the outside!



That's because they make each other so unhappy that no one wants to hang out with that!!

I'm sure they're happy between the sheets, but out of bed I don't reckon they can stand each other for more than 15 minutes!

How I wish that other couples who share this problem would also spot it! I've lost count of the number of couple friends who just seem to make each other unhappy, driving their friends to distraction coz they refuse to break up!!

This one won't work, they just don't  enjoy being with each other - so no marriage here! (Unless they settle, and resign themselves to a life of misery!)


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 11, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Agghhh! It comes to something when even yukky Rex and Nicole kissing softly n slowly in bed tonight has an effect on me!!
> 
> Where's Dill...he will understand



*understands COMPLETELY*



fookin gross it is.


----------



## Gmart (Aug 11, 2008)

I sort of miss the barrier - it created the class society we have in microcosm. 

Everyone behaved exactly like either side does on the outside.

Hell bonded together and bitched about Heaven, who abused Hell.


----------



## Looby (Aug 12, 2008)

Gmarthews said:


> This one won't work, they just don't  enjoy being with each other - so no marriage here! (Unless they settle, and resign themselves to a life of misery!)




Do they live together IRL?


----------



## snackhead (Aug 12, 2008)

Juice Terry said:


> What is it with Mikey and food?
> 
> Every time there a food based task he has to wipe his dirty hands all over it or half eat it and spit it out. Watching him mess with the icing made me feel quite ill.
> 
> bleurgh.



I felt sorry for the heaven housemates when he was their chef in hell. Even cups of tea weren't safe. Nasty.


----------



## snackhead (Aug 12, 2008)

Gmarthews said:


> That's because they make each other so unhappy that no one wants to hang out with that!!
> 
> I'm sure they're happy between the sheets, but out of bed I don't reckon they can stand each other for more than 15 minutes!
> 
> ...



If they do stay together in 40 years time they'll be one of those posh rowing couples drinking red wine for breakfast and fighting in a crumbling country pile. When the violence and loathing get too much a bloated Rex will stumble from the house into the night with his shotgun in search of poor people. Meanwhile an ultra skinny Nic will flee in tears to the special room in the East Wing. Years ago she had hopes it would be a nursery, but it wasn't to be. Rex loved his princess so much he wanted her all to himself I've thought about this too much haven't I?


----------



## snackhead (Aug 12, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Do they live together IRL?



He lives with his dad and brother. Their house is massive with a housekeeper. Nicole stays over a lot which is why he can make her egg and soldiers in bed every morning. (and keep an eye on her)


----------



## Felina (Aug 12, 2008)

Why does everyone think rex is so awful to Nicole?  I'm no rex fan but I think that Nicole is far, far worse!


----------



## KellyDJ (Aug 12, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> Well the latest (best) odds for each housemate won't wash too well with the Mikey haters!
> 
> Mikey 5/2 (favourite!!!)
> Kat 9/2
> ...



Seriously?!?!?  Mikey favourite to win? 

Have I been watching the same BB as everyone else?


----------



## Gmart (Aug 12, 2008)

snackhead said:


> I've thought about this too much haven't I?



Maybe just a little 

Still they are a sad couple. I would _hate _to be in such a mistrustful relationship!!!

Rachel or Kat will win I think. As they are simply the nicest people! If this series has proven anything to me it is that the public votes out whingers. 

Optimists might be easy to ridicule, but they are pleasant and think the best of people all the time and that is much more valuable for me.


----------



## snackhead (Aug 12, 2008)

Gmarthews said:


> Maybe just a little
> 
> Still they are a sad couple. I would _hate _to be in such a mistrustful relationship!!!
> 
> ...



Weird watching live last night they're all convinced it's a close race between Kat and Mikey to win


----------



## bigbry (Aug 12, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Well, at least I KNOW it's awful. That's the first step.
> 
> And that's what I meant about Rex, kind of. Until Nicole came in I was blissfully unaware of what a tool he really is. Hopefully he'll be out soon and then Nicole can be herself. She seems all right ish.



I just hope when Rex is evicted as he's walking up the stairs Nicole shouts up after him  "By the way, Rex.  You're DUMPED !"


----------



## Flashman (Aug 12, 2008)

What a shit couple.


----------



## avu9lives (Aug 12, 2008)

The spoilers up on digitalspy and its........

Rachel and Stuart are up for eviction 

Could be a close call this week


----------



## Flashman (Aug 12, 2008)

What? _Another_ two weeks of Rex? I felt sure he'd be up.


----------



## snackhead (Aug 12, 2008)

avu9lives said:


> The spoilers up on digitalspy and its........
> 
> Rachel and Stuart are up for eviction
> 
> Could be a close call this week



Is tricky although Stu does keep on about missing his kid and wanting to go, plus if Rachel gets picked on by the guys again..........


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 12, 2008)

Rachel has to stay, and win, if at least to fuck off rex who has been picking on her.


----------



## snackhead (Aug 12, 2008)

Darnell explaining to Kat what an albino is "you can be white and have it, you just haven't got any pigment"

Kat "ah maybe you fell out the sky" I like her, she's sweet


----------



## snackhead (Aug 12, 2008)

Nicole reading the longest set of task instructions in BB history, something olympic themed, *yawns* I'm off down the pub.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 12, 2008)

Seriously, how is it physically possible for Rex not to have got the most votes? He's an arsehole to everyone, and his constant arguing with Nicole must make everyone really uncomfortable.

How could Stuart AND Rachel have possibly got more votes than him???


----------



## avu9lives (Aug 12, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Seriously, how is it physically possible for Rex not to have got the most votes? He's an arsehole to everyone, and his constant arguing with Nicole must make everyone really uncomfortable.
> 
> How could Stuart AND Rachel have possibly got more votes than him???



Awww can we stop this rex bashing please

He's my favourite

Rex to win


----------



## snackhead (Aug 12, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Seriously, how is it physically possible for Rex not to have got the most votes? He's an arsehole to everyone, and his constant arguing with Nicole must make everyone really uncomfortable.
> 
> How could Stuart AND Rachel have possibly got more votes than him???



Stuart wants to go and Rachel pissed off heaven housemates big time in the cake making contest. Since Rex and Nicole have been reunited rows haven't been as massive


----------



## bellator (Aug 12, 2008)

Really can't call this one for Fri tho.


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 12, 2008)

bellator said:


> Really can't call this one for Fri tho.


Well luckily the bookies have found it rather easier than you to predict who's goin!

Stu 1/12
Rachel 11/2


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 12, 2008)

Its got to be Stuart.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 12, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> Well luckily the bookies have found it rather easier than you to predict who's goin!
> 
> Stu 1/12
> Rachel 11/2



And that means? 
(Sorry, I will never understand odds.)


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 12, 2008)

Stuart is favorite to go.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 12, 2008)

Oh okay, thanks!

Fabulous, get rid of anything zoooo likes looking at...
Following this model, Mikey really will win.


----------



## bellator (Aug 13, 2008)

Suits me!!!!!


----------



## zoooo (Aug 13, 2008)

Well, I bet the ones you like looking at are still in there. You bugger.


----------



## insomnia (Aug 13, 2008)

I HATE MIKEY AND WISH SOMEONE WOULD SHOVE THAT FRIGGIN LOUD_HAILER UP HIS ARSE


----------



## ScallyWag II (Aug 13, 2008)

I liked Lisa in the task when it started raining and they were all walking round the track moaning and sheltering under their flags except her.  She was smiling and waving and holding her flag proudly


----------



## zoooo (Aug 13, 2008)

I do believe I may want Lisa to win.

She's the least complicated one of the lot. Nice and simple.

If Mikey wins I am never watching BB again.

(That'll teach 'em...)


----------



## snackhead (Aug 13, 2008)

zoooo said:


> I do believe I may want Lisa to win.
> 
> She's the least complicated one of the lot. Nice and simple.



I don't purely because Shaun would somehow manage to take the credit


----------



## snackhead (Aug 13, 2008)

zoooo said:


> I do believe I may want Lisa to win.
> 
> She's the least complicated one of the lot. Nice and simple.
> 
> ...



fear not zoooo -it aint gonna happen


----------



## snackhead (Aug 13, 2008)

http://www.dailystar.co.uk/posts/view/47265/Can-Mikey-see-


----------



## zoooo (Aug 13, 2008)

Ha! I'd love to believe that, but the things they mention are balls.

He did look over at the kitchen today though and say 'you can stay in the kitchen Rex'.


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 13, 2008)

I actually think Mikey had a good day today


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 13, 2008)

I thought everybody knew he that mikey isn't fully blind.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 14, 2008)

I don't know nuffink. Is he not?


----------



## exosculate (Aug 14, 2008)

I don't get it - why isn't Rachel fav to go?

n.b not that I give a shit about whinging stupot!


----------



## zoooo (Aug 14, 2008)

Apparently people want Stuart to be able to see his kid??

I don't fink so.


----------



## Flashman (Aug 14, 2008)

The voters don't want him to see his child by the looks of it*, so it'll be Rachel off, which is a shame 'cause I'd begun to like her.

To be fair I don't mind Stuart either.





*going by last week


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Wait, what are you saying? What are the odds?


----------



## exosculate (Aug 14, 2008)

What time is it on tonight?


----------



## Flashman (Aug 14, 2008)

Started 17 mins ago.


----------



## Flashman (Aug 14, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Wait, what are you saying? What are the odds?



Dunno the odds but I get the impression the public want to see more of Stu.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Flashman said:


> Dunno the odds but I get the impression the public want to see more of Stu.



Last I read he was odds on to go.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 14, 2008)

Flashman said:


> Started 17 mins ago.



Thanks m8. bollocks, i'll have to stream it tomorow!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Next Eviction	View all odds

Stuart (1/6), Rachel (11/2)


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 14, 2008)

In fact, all the betting thingies have Stuart going on Friday

http://www.oddschecker.com/specials/big-brother/next-eviction


----------



## Looby (Aug 14, 2008)

exosculate said:


> Thanks m8. bollocks, i'll have to stream it tomorow!



channel4 +1


----------



## exosculate (Aug 14, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Next Eviction	View all odds
> 
> Stuart (1/6), Rachel (11/2)



It surely will not stay like that. This could be the value bet of the series. Where the F is oranges when you need him!!!!!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 14, 2008)

exosculate said:


> It surely will not stay like that. This could be the value bet of the series. Where the F is oranges when you need him!!!!!



I reckon he is gone on Friday. Rachel is one of the favorites to win the whole thing.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 14, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> channel4 +1



I thanku. +1 if not a friend is surely a good acquaintance!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 14, 2008)

I like Nichole's sunglasses. Anybody know who makes them?


----------



## exosculate (Aug 14, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I reckon he is gone on Friday. Rachel is one of the favorites to win the whole thing.



For the love of god why? She is one of the most boring creatures I have ever had the misfortune to come upon!


----------



## snackhead (Aug 14, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I thought everybody knew he that mikey isn't fully blind.



He was partially sighted then lost his sight completely 10 years ago after an operation to reattach the retina in his right eye went wrong. When he realised he'd lost his sight completely he didn't leave his home for a year, he's talked about it in the house.


----------



## snackhead (Aug 14, 2008)

*Rex's controlling behaviour 0, Nicole 1 *

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/bigbrother9/a122806/rex-tells-nicole-not-to-wear-high-heels.html

Rex told Nicole this afternoon that she is not to wear high heeled shoes because they make her appear too tall.

The chef made the point yesterday with regard to a pair of four-inch platforms that Nicole wanted to put on. Lisa brought up the issue again today.

"Nicole, I heard Rex saying about your high heels last night," she said as some of the group sunbathed in the garden.

"He's ridiculous," Nicole responded. "As if I'm not going to wear heels, Rex!"

Rex told Nicole that he did not think it was a "good look" to have a girlfriend who is taller than him but she simply responded by stating that she is not taller.

"I know you're not. You're a lot shorter than me! Your head comes up to my chin," he said.

Lisa went on to say that she had thought Nicole was taller than Rex, adding: "It must be those shoes."

"That's why it's not fair when she wears the heels," Rex pointed out.

Nicole told her boyfriend that she would wear the shoes whenever she wants, before leaving the garden.


----------



## Flashman (Aug 15, 2008)

That's Grrrrl Power in action.


----------



## avu9lives (Aug 15, 2008)

rachel got a great edit on last nights show.

Oh look the goldfish are dying sob sob 

Poor stuarts definatly a goner tonight


----------



## Flashman (Aug 15, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Last I read he was odds on to go.



Oh right sozzer.

 Fuck do I know?


----------



## cypher79 (Aug 15, 2008)

Rex and Nicole are absolutely fucking awful.

I feel uncomfortable every time I hear either of them speak.

Cant believe their still in there.


----------



## bellator (Aug 15, 2008)

Wanna see the face on Rex when Rachel stays.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 15, 2008)

Haven't watched this at all this week. I'm not missing it. That being said, in the spirit of joining in:


Stu to go!!!

Or something


----------



## Gmart (Aug 15, 2008)

bellator said:


> Wanna see the face on Rex when Rachel stays.



NO! He KNOWS she's going!!!


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 15, 2008)

Will be good for the sarah/darnell thing if Stu goes as well.  Probably what the producers want.  Havent seen much this week though - is it still on?


----------



## snackhead (Aug 15, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Haven't watched this at all this week. I'm not missing it. That being said, in the spirit of joining in:
> 
> 
> Stu to go!!!
> ...



Good work VP, keep it up


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 15, 2008)

Haha!
Rex is such a prick!
he's getting the arse about his missus wearing high heels and being taller then him!

he's got issues the insecure cunt!

i hate him, can you tell?


----------



## snackhead (Aug 15, 2008)

Stu's out.


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 15, 2008)

Rach FTW!


----------



## snackhead (Aug 15, 2008)

mmm Lisa's looking mighty worried............Sarah's gutted


----------



## snackhead (Aug 15, 2008)

Closest ever, Stu got 59% of the vote


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 15, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Closest ever, Stu got 59% of the vote



About right imo, two popular 'nice' housemates with little to provoke a negative vote, but a little more on Stu's side. Rachel's "to win" price has gone out a little on the basis of this close vote, I'm not sure I see it that way...


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 15, 2008)

Eviction update: for those viewing this thread at a later date, Stu just got a bit over-excited by the crowd and tried to stagedive into their midst.
Predictably, the crowd of schoolgirls parted like the red sea.

Suffice to say Stu's landing looked painful...


----------



## zoooo (Aug 15, 2008)

That bit was hilarious, bless him!

I'm glad the vote was at least close. I don't know what's got into the British public.


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 15, 2008)

aww kat and rachel are having a disco to themselves on the live feed


----------



## snackhead (Aug 16, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Eviction update: for those viewing this thread at a later date, Stu just got a bit over-excited by the crowd and tried to stagedive into their midst.
> Predictably, the crowd of schoolgirls parted like the red sea.
> 
> Suffice to say Stu's landing looked painful...



 

BB not sound dipping Kat and Rachel's music. Business as normal for everyone else


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 16, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> aww kat and rachel are having a disco to themselves on the live feed


Saw a bit of that. Funny


----------



## Looby (Aug 16, 2008)

This may well have been covered already but I haven't read this for a couple of days but has anyone noticed since Nicole has been reunited with her cone haired lover she's been a fucking bitch? Now she has him to defend her and all that she's been as bad as him and I now think they are perfect for each other. 

Also, why the fucking hell is Mo not up for eviction every week? He's a whiney, miserable git. That stuff over the beer last night was pathetic. It doesn't matter if you didn't steal their beer, you drank it knowing it wasn't yours so replace it you arsewipe.


----------



## snackhead (Aug 16, 2008)

Rex is the new head of house. That'll go well


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 16, 2008)

jeez. nicole will love that, she'll feel like queen.


----------



## ScallyWag II (Aug 16, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Eviction update: for those viewing this thread at a later date, Stu just got a bit over-excited by the crowd and tried to stagedive into their midst.
> Predictably, the crowd of schoolgirls parted like the red sea.
> 
> Suffice to say Stu's landing looked painful...


 
Damn, i fell asleep last night so missed this.


----------



## ScallyWag II (Aug 16, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Rex is the new head of house. That'll go well


 
They should all refuse to wake up, all day, every day, except for nominations


----------



## Looby (Aug 16, 2008)

Fuck really? That's rubbish.


----------



## snackhead (Aug 16, 2008)

Rex asks Nicole to wash a lettuce for dinner, but she doesn't know how. "I don't really understand, can you show me?"


----------



## D'wards (Aug 17, 2008)

Rex is winding me right up - he only makes me like Rachael by constantly bullying her.
As soon as he or his pain-in-the-arse girlfriend are up they will be out for sure.


----------



## electrogirl (Aug 18, 2008)

god i haven't been on here for a while but i think i'm at the end of my tether with this series.

Rachel makes me sick.

Rex and Nicole are the funniest thing i've ever seen.

i don't udnerstand their arguments at all and that's why i love them. Rex keeps saying he's figured stuff out but i don't know what he's meant to be figuring out in the first place.

Sarah to win just for being hilarious.


----------



## STFC (Aug 18, 2008)

It's boring now. Why doesn't Nicole just come out with it and confront Rex about the Vegas trip?


----------



## electrogirl (Aug 18, 2008)

STFC said:


> It's boring now. Why doesn't Nicole just come out with it and confront Rex about the Vegas trip?



what vegas trip? what?


----------



## Chairman Meow (Aug 18, 2008)

Rex and Nicole really are one of the most dysfunctional couples I've ever seen. Well, apart from that prick on wife Swap last night.


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm feeling quite bad for Sara. And Mo needs to remember he was interested in Maysoon, he knows people roll their eyes at Sara bouncing from darnell to stu etc so...


----------



## STFC (Aug 18, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> what vegas trip? what?



Apparently he went to Vegas with some girls before going in the house and she found out.


----------



## avu9lives (Aug 18, 2008)

this weeks task looks good 

Gotta recreate the thriller video 

lisa's  not gonna need much make up


----------



## harpo (Aug 18, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> Rex and Nicole really are one of the most dysfunctional couples I've ever seen. Well, apart from that prick on wife Swap last night.



God yeah him Was he real?


----------



## Looby (Aug 18, 2008)

Nicole is such a cow. Much as I hate Mikey I like the way he's always bitching at her.


----------



## aqua (Aug 18, 2008)

why are they using forks  they look stupid


----------



## moomoo (Aug 18, 2008)

I've had to turn it over in case they decide to start throwing the food around.


----------



## Looby (Aug 18, 2008)

They're playing musical chairs and nicole is crying in the diary room about the rumours about rex cheating.


----------



## moomoo (Aug 18, 2008)

Oh good.  I'll put it back on then.


----------



## Looby (Aug 18, 2008)

Oh, boo fucking hoo, no-one wants to know me. Bullshit, people have tried to make an effort with the brat but she's been vile, pushed everyone away and bitched.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Aug 18, 2008)

I really really can't decide who is more hateful, Rex or Nicole. Every time I decide one of them is worse, the other one does something vile. It's really difficult.

Although apparantly there is mucho hideousness on the LF at the minute. Mo just ate Mikey's bogey for a can of cider.


----------



## snackhead (Aug 18, 2008)

Rex beatboxing just seems so wrong


----------



## snackhead (Aug 18, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> I really really can't decide who is more hateful, Rex or Nicole. Every time I decide one of them is worse, the other one does something vile. It's really difficult.
> 
> Although apparantly there is mucho hideousness on the LF at the minute. Mo just ate Mikey's bogey for a can of cider.



*vomits and dies a little*


----------



## moomoo (Aug 18, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> I really really can't decide who is more hateful, Rex or Nicole. Every time I decide one of them is worse, the other one does something vile. It's really difficult
> 
> Although apparantly there is mucho hideousness on the LF at the minute. Mo just ate Mikey's bogey for a can of cider.




Oh.  My.  God!  

I'm developing a real phobia about Mikey.  I can't even think about him while I'm eating cos he puts me off my food and makes me feel sick. 

He's in the same compartment of my brain as Cliff Richard.


----------



## snackhead (Aug 18, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Oh, boo fucking hoo, no-one wants to know me. Bullshit, people have tried to make an effort with the brat but she's been vile, pushed everyone away and bitched.



Once, just once, when she says "I'm just a stupid immature 19 year old"........ I'd love it if they all went "mmmm" then walked off


----------



## snackhead (Aug 18, 2008)

Woah that stare she just gave Rex HURT


----------



## Looby (Aug 18, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Oh.  My.  God!
> 
> I'm developing a real phobia about Mikey.  I can't even think about him while I'm eating cos he puts me off my food and makes me feel sick.
> 
> ...


----------



## D'wards (Aug 18, 2008)

Does anyone know - did Rex cheat on Nicole?


----------



## Looby (Aug 18, 2008)

D'wards said:


> Does anyone know - did Rex cheat on Nicole?




It's all speculation and kiss and tells in the red tops but he is pretty paranoid about what she knows. No smoke without fire I reckon.


----------



## snackhead (Aug 18, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> It's all speculation and kiss and tells in the red tops but he is pretty paranoid about what she knows. No smoke without fire I reckon.



Speculation? Speculation? Believe it I tell ye! 



snackhead said:


> You decide!
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/big_brother/article1444269.ece


----------



## Looby (Aug 19, 2008)

So, the nominations have just been shown on BBLB. 
Drumroll please...................................

Lisa
Sarah 
Nicole



Still no fucking Mo though.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 19, 2008)

Bye Nicole!


----------



## Looby (Aug 19, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Bye Nicole!



I kind of want her to stay in, go postal and blurt all the stuff out about Rexy and his indiscretions.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 19, 2008)

Sarah can fuck off! Her voice makes my ears bleed


----------



## zoooo (Aug 19, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> I kind of want her to stay in, go postal and blurt all the stuff out about Rexy and his indiscretions.



That would be great. But she so isn't going to. She's just going to be moody all day, cry in the diary room, then go back to giggling with Rex every night. Boooring.


----------



## STFC (Aug 19, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> I kind of want her to stay in, go postal and blurt all the stuff out about Rexy and his indiscretions.



Maybe she's saving it up for when she or Rex leaves. That would be good.


----------



## aqua (Aug 19, 2008)

errrrr I actually think I can't stand Nicole more than I can't stand Rex


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 19, 2008)

yeah, me too.


----------



## dodgepot (Aug 19, 2008)

"cos he's great...he's a conservative"


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 19, 2008)

Rex and Nichole voted for Boris Johnson


----------



## Looby (Aug 19, 2008)

Rex, Nicole and Kat voted for Boris the buffoon. I despair.


----------



## Looby (Aug 19, 2008)

^^^^^ Lol.


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm claimin that one for me gettin it in first!


----------



## dodgepot (Aug 19, 2008)

no way.


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 19, 2008)

What?! You could've been on about anyone!


----------



## dodgepot (Aug 19, 2008)

no i couldn't.


----------



## aqua (Aug 19, 2008)

not listening not looking not listening not looking not listening not looking not listening not looking not listening not looking not listening not looking not listening not looking not listening not looking not listening not looking not listening not looking not listening not looking not listening not looking not listening not looking not listening not looking not listening not looking not listening not looking not listening not looking not listening not looking not listening not looking not listening not looking


----------



## badlands (Aug 19, 2008)

UUUUUUUUUUrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrGGGGGGGGGhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## exosculate (Aug 20, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> Rex and Nichole voted for Boris Johnson



I think that is more predictable than Kat playing up to the cameras every 5 minutes. Seriously odds on.


----------



## Sadken (Aug 20, 2008)

The Rex and Nicole stuff is actually providing some pretty decent drama as the series draws to a close but she has got to be nailed on to go.  I honestly can't see a single redeeming feature in that girl and her face is cold and hard and sneery and just generally fucking nasty.  

I can see that she meets some of the criteria to be really attractive to a load of men - men like Rex pretty much - but I think he mugged himself pretty badly by making out like she was some great beauty for hour after hour day after day because she looks like Cyril Sneer from Raccoons to me.







Nicole in the ashtray


----------



## Gmart (Aug 20, 2008)

If Nicole had the guts to dump him on the show, then I think she would win!!

However she is actually quite happy being treated like a princess by Rex, and I for one think they deserve each other; a more dysfunctional couple I am yet to see.


----------



## aqua (Aug 20, 2008)

anyone else thing they might not pass this task?


----------



## harpo (Aug 20, 2008)

To be fair to her, she thinks Rex has been shagging around but she can't discuss it with him because she can't discuss what she knows from outside.  Fuck knows why she's gone in there, knowing that, but still a bit of a headfuck.

She's still a snotty bitch tho


----------



## snackhead (Aug 20, 2008)

On the post nomination announcement live feed last night she'd clearly been hit with the happy giggly stick. Lots of playful fun gymnastics and skipping about with Rex.

Eviction behaviour.


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 20, 2008)

hahaaha!

Mickey is a legend!
Telling Nicole she's stuck up her own arse!

quality!

I bet she's gonna threaten to leave now AGAIN!!!


----------



## harpo (Aug 20, 2008)

Rex is a COCK.  He's just said to his nominated girlfriend that 'he hopes he does well'.


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 20, 2008)

harpo said:


> Rex is a COCK.  He's just said to his nominated girlfriend that 'he hopes he does well'.



I know!

What a selfish cunt!


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 20, 2008)

It was quite funny when rex told mohamed that he had a stick up his arse and mohamed told rex to fuck off and then nicole said "bogey up his arse, more like".  Anyone else could easily have not just got away with that comment, but would have come out looking good.  Nicole just looked treble snooty.  

There was a time when she seemed like a victim of rex's twattishness.  These days they obviously deserve each other.  Most hilariously, Rex seems to think that staying in the BB house as long as possible is gonna do him some sort of favours career wise.  I just cant wait to hear the boos.  Up there with alexandra, I reckon, for biggest knob of the season award....


----------



## snackhead (Aug 20, 2008)

Double eviction planned for Tuesday 2nd Sept


----------



## D'wards (Aug 20, 2008)

Nicole maybe be the best dancer, but is such a spoilt little snide that she would be a pain in the arse to have in charge.

If Nicole is not evicted i will slam my nuts in the fridge, thats a promise


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 20, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Double eviction planned for Tuesday 2nd Sept



Who what wherenow?


----------



## harpo (Aug 20, 2008)

Yeah Nicole's going.  Highest vote ever I'd say.  Those two so deserve each other.  I really can't decide which of them I loathe more.


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 20, 2008)

This is so good! Usually the type of people that get booed are quite thick skinned and don't let it bother them that much, but I reckon Nichole's gonna break down and cry! These are the kind of booings I watch BB for!


----------



## suburbia (Aug 21, 2008)

Jon-of-arc said:


> There was a time when she seemed like a victim of rex's twattishness.  These days they obviously deserve each other.  Most hilariously, Rex seems to think that staying in the BB house as long as possible is gonna do him some sort of favours career wise.  I just cant wait to hear the boos.  Up there with alexandra, I reckon, for biggest knob of the season award....



This. I take back whatever sympathy I had for Nicole after watching tonight's episode. It may not be her fault she's been spoilt but by 19 anyone should know it's no excuse to be such a stuck up bitch. She could do with a good booing herself. I have very rarely voted on any series of Big Brother at all but I voted against her tonight. If Rex walks out too, then it's 2 for the price of 1


----------



## tommers (Aug 21, 2008)

suburbia said:


> If Rex walks out too, then it's 2 for the price of 1



That was some classic emotional blackmail tonight.  There is no way he will do that.  Brilliant that she tried to make him.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 21, 2008)

tommers said:


> That was some classic emotional blackmail tonight.  There is no way he will do that.  Brilliant that she tried to make him.



I noticed that:-

Nicole : Will you leave with me if i go?
_Thinking: You'd better bloody leave with me if i go_

Rex: Of course i'll leave if you go, if you want me too
_Thinking: There's no way i'll leave if you go_

Nicole: Of course i don't want you to leave if i go
_Thinking: Of course i'll want you to leave if i go_

Rex: There is only 2 weeks left though
_Thinking: Please don't make me go_


----------



## Gmart (Aug 21, 2008)

D'wards said:


> I noticed that:-
> 
> Nicole : Will you leave with me if i go?
> _Thinking: You'd better bloody leave with me if i go_
> ...





And I bet they go on about how they're the only genuine people in the house too


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 21, 2008)

Honestly. I've just watched last nights show. I've had to avoid the live feed for a while because of the whole thriller task and rex being a cock etc. At least the manshape and I are on the same page again with who we're hating.

It's got to the stage where perhaps Rexs' (feel free to correct my punctuation I've got no idea what I'm doing) indiscretions have been good for Nicole in that I gave her the benefit of the doubt about being a stuck up moody whiny cow. I thought perhaps the suitcase whinging was because she wasn't allowed to talk about what she was unhappy about etc but actually, she's ARGH.

They bring out the worst in each other. I'd have liked to see Bex and Nicole clash.


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 21, 2008)

I think _Rexs'_ would imply belonging to lots of Rexes (sp?)

_Rex's_ (or I believe _Rex'_ is also allowed) would be the singular


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 21, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> I think _Rexs'_ would imply belonging to lots of Rexes (sp?)
> 
> _Rex's_ (or I believe _Rex'_ is also allowed) would be the singular


Thank you.   I've got a bit of a mental block on that kind of thing anyway and it just gets worse then the word (I don't know if he'd be the subject or object or what or neither) ends in x or s.


----------



## Gmart (Aug 21, 2008)

drag0n said:


> Thank you.   I've got a bit of a mental block on that kind of thing anyway and it just gets worse then the word (I don't know if he'd be the subject or object or what or neither) ends in x or s.



Indeed, the apostrophe always goes after who it belongs to.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 21, 2008)

drag0n said:


> Thank you.   I've got a bit of a mental block on that kind of thing anyway and it just gets worse then the word (I don't know if he'd be the subject or object or what or neither) ends in x or s.



I have a secret for you - if you just ignore spelling and punctuation (which you don't seem too bad on anyway...) then if someone does correct you you can claim that you knew it anyway, but it's only an internet forum so what does it matter and then accuse them of being nit-picking pedants.  Fun for all the family....


----------



## Gmart (Aug 21, 2008)

I love how the least genuine in the house are always the first to go, and always accuse the genuine ones in there of being fake!! 

As if we can't work out who is fake and genuine for ourselves!!


----------



## cypher79 (Aug 21, 2008)

Whats really worrying is that Rex actually seems to think he has a good chance of winning and is well liked on the outside 

I think he's gonna be in for quite a shock when he gets evicted


----------



## D'wards (Aug 21, 2008)

What the fuck is wrong with Mikey - licking what looked like a Farley's Rusk just then.

Makes me want have a bath just watching him.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 21, 2008)

cypher79 said:


> Whats really worrying is that Rex actually seems to think he has a good chance of winning and is well liked on the outside
> 
> I think he's gonna be in for quite a shock when he gets evicted



Quite a few times this year the contestants have talked about how they feel that if they avoid eviction after being nominated it means they have a lot of fans.

Surely people's evictions and the publics voting is driven by who the public hate, and very little to do with who they like. Traditionally you always get non-descript people who make it to the final cos they don't muster love or hate amonst the great viewing public, then get kicked out first on final night with a pitifully small % of the vote.


----------



## ScallyWag II (Aug 21, 2008)

As much as i have disliked mikey over the course of the show, i think he's coming out of the thriller task a lot better than rex and nicole.  If i had only just started watching it i don't think i would think bad of him at all.  Rex and nicole otoh are fucking horrible.  Urgh


----------



## harpo (Aug 21, 2008)

Mikey is grubby with terrible personal habits but he puts Fido and Rex proper in their place and for that, I warm to him.


----------



## ScallyWag II (Aug 21, 2008)

Agreed!  I liked their Thriller dance, that was


----------



## snackhead (Aug 21, 2008)

harpo said:


> Yeah Nicole's going.  Highest vote ever I'd say.  *Those two so deserve each other.*  I really can't decide which of them I loathe more.



http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/bigbrother9/a125075/nicole-rex-make-up-after-steph-row.html

Nicole and Rex made up this afternoon after they rowed about Rex's relationship with former housemate Steph.

Nicole was upset when she confronted Rex about bathing with the 19-year-old on his first night in the house.

"I'm sorry if I made you feel like that. I didn't mean to," Rex said to his girlfriend as he pulled her in for a hug on their luxury bed.

The couple went on to talk about their travel plans, deciding that they would visit Argentina, Vietnam and Thailand among other places.

"Why do you love me?" Rex asked.

"Because you're good-looking and you do things for me... you're good at your job," Nicole replied.

*When Rex asked what else he is good at, Nicole replied: "Buying me presents", causing them to fall about laughing.*


----------



## Chairman Meow (Aug 22, 2008)

snackhead said:


> http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/bigbrother9/a125075/nicole-rex-make-up-after-steph-row.html
> 
> Nicole and Rex made up this afternoon after they rowed about Rex's relationship with former housemate Steph.
> 
> ...



My god they *so* deserve each other.


----------



## snackhead (Aug 22, 2008)

She's refusing food this morning-she wants to get her stomach flat for her dress tonight.

Rex is certain Sara's going. He's told her she'll get booed and he'll boo her up the stairs. Be careful what you wish for Rex....................


----------



## STFC (Aug 22, 2008)

Return of The Facilitator!

http://uk.tv.yahoo.com/big-brother/blog/article/3003/


----------



## Andy the Don (Aug 22, 2008)

My god..

Are they still there..??

Must be the reality TV version of Guantanamo Bay, without the decent weather..

Do they realise that no one is watching or gives a fuck..


----------



## Chairman Meow (Aug 22, 2008)

Andy the Don said:


> My god..
> 
> 
> 
> Do they realise that no one is watching or gives a fuck..



Wrong.


----------



## snackhead (Aug 22, 2008)

Andy the Don said:


> My god..
> 
> Are they still there..??
> 
> ...



Over 53,000 views on this thread......................................


----------



## zoooo (Aug 22, 2008)

STFC said:


> Return of The Facilitator!
> 
> http://uk.tv.yahoo.com/big-brother/blog/article/3003/




Yayy!!
That will be hilarious.
Lisa could definitely still win.


Erm... but that means they don't mind everyone knowing they're pretty confident she's not going tonight?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 22, 2008)

I have only just caught up with all the programmes I missed after being away for a few days....and can I just say (whilst also completely agreeing with...errrrr...._everyone_  that Nicole is a horrible, little cunt too).....Rex....

GET THE FUCK OFF HER!!!   


Fuck me - I laughed when he said he had done his best to leave her to it and let her make her own friends...he just cant leave her alone! 
It's disturbing! 
They're always together! 
_ALWAYS!_ 
It's bizarre!

Even the most exceptionally jealous people would surely relax a bit when they're both locked up in the same fucking tiny space 24 hours a day...fucking freaks! 

And he's constantly touching her and kissing her and complaining that she's not doing the same....she doesn't have a fucking chance to ffs! URGH!

Having said that, I'm a bit gutted that she'll (surely!) be out tonight, cos they're so repulsive that they make GREAT viewing!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 22, 2008)

My favourite bit of yesterdays, was them all practicing their routines wherever they happened to be when the music started for the wake-up alarm in the morning - ACE - especially Mo's particularly half-hearted attempt!


----------



## bellator (Aug 22, 2008)

Rex in last nights prog "Do you like picking on girls Mikey?"

Pot kettle black anyone???


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh he's the biggest hypocrite going - banging on and on and on AND FUCKING ON  at Rachel for picking her friends team in the cake challenge...and then picking Nicole and Sara in the bubble gum pic thing and again for the lead in the Thriller task (after quietly asking her what part she'd like). 

Over and over again he pulls people up for something that he's done himself on numerous occasions without any hesitation.

Which is why he's so great to watch, tbh.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm angry Shaunio is going back in. It sounds like he's going to be allowed to win. That's fucking disgusting. How many people voted and spent money to get the fucker out? I know I did. And what for? For him to go back in again? 

I'm glad I've already mostly stopped watching it, it'll make the complete break with it all the easier. No way I'm watching it anymore now. Profiteering bastards.


----------



## Looby (Aug 22, 2008)

Is he stopping? I thought he was just going in to propose to Lisa. That'll be well annoying if he was eligible to win.


----------



## harpo (Aug 22, 2008)

urgh how vulgar, proposing like that.  I hope she says no.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 22, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Is he stopping? I thought he was just going in to propose to Lisa. That'll be well annoying if he was eligible to win.



That link above seems to infer he'll be staying, as it asks whether he'll be eligible to win or not. he might just stay and not be eligible to win. I hope he just goes in, proposes, stays for a party or something predictable, then takes his sorry arse back out again. Odious toad.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 22, 2008)

I didnt see the problem with mario.  Thought steph should have beat him in week 1 (mostly for eye candy reasons, but she also seemed a much better person than most of the other girls this series....)  

Though it would suck if he was allowed to win.  not that he will.  My (imaginary) vote still goes to Darnell...


----------



## zoooo (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh poo, I thought Shaun was just popping in and then out again.


----------



## Looby (Aug 22, 2008)

Well the link says



> Get your sick buckets ready! Mario is set to re-enter the Big Brother house this weekend to propose to Lisa.
> 
> The slimey muscle man will be sneaked into the house to surprise his girlfriend with an engagement ring on Sunday, according to The Sun.
> 
> ...



That doesn't give me the impression he's staying.


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 22, 2008)

genius! they have to pay rent on the bedrooms


----------



## Looby (Aug 22, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> genius! they have to pay rent on the bedrooms



Great innit? 
I can't believe he's going to choose luxury because of hair straighteners. I'd choose B block and let them go out with shit hair but maybe I'm a cow.


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 22, 2008)

well I'm a cow too then - but then, can you see nicole roughing it at endorse-it?


----------



## bellator (Aug 22, 2008)

Arghh I missed what Mikey said!!!

What did he say to annoy Nicole, Rex and Mo??


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 22, 2008)

damn, I missed it too! I've been warming to mikey this week, but only because he's been pissing them two off


----------



## avu9lives (Aug 22, 2008)

booh


----------



## Looby (Aug 22, 2008)

I've been on pause for 20 mins so I'll let you know.


----------



## Looby (Aug 22, 2008)

bellator said:


> Arghh I missed what Mikey said!!!
> 
> What did he say to annoy Nicole, Rex and Mo??



They were talking about sharing beds in B block and Rex said there's no way they could all share. Mikey then said 'didn't you go head to toe with Steph in B block in week one?' Lol.


----------



## snackhead (Aug 22, 2008)

Bye Nicole!


----------



## snackhead (Aug 22, 2008)

She's just said "I've had enough of this shithole." That'll go down well with the crowd......


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 22, 2008)

thank god shes out , wonder how rex will be now  , oh god ive finally been sucked in!!


----------



## Chairman Meow (Aug 22, 2008)

She got 94% of the vote! More than Sezer! And that's in a three way spilt!

HAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAAA!


----------



## bellator (Aug 22, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> She got 94% of the vote! More than Sezer! And that's in a three way spilt!
> 
> HAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAAA!



OMG


----------



## insomnia (Aug 22, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> She got 94% of the vote! More than Sezer! And that's in a three way spilt!
> 
> HAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAAA!



did he ever get done for rape or was that someone else?


----------



## snackhead (Aug 22, 2008)

Methinks this could be the first interview where evictee does nothing to redeem themselves................................


----------



## bellator (Aug 22, 2008)

insomnia said:


> did he ever get done for rape or was that someone else?



I think there was something like that linked to him. How true it was am unsure.


----------



## bellator (Aug 22, 2008)

Nicole did look a wee bit upset there just before it cut.


----------



## Looby (Aug 22, 2008)

insomnia said:


> did he ever get done for rape or was that someone else?



I remember him being arrested but I don't know if he was ever charged.

I can't believe they argued right up to her leaving. They really are a fucking delight aren't they? I hope they stay together just so they can't inflict misery on anyone else.


----------



## Looby (Aug 22, 2008)

bellator said:


> Nicole did look a wee bit upset there just before it cut.



Good. Spiteful little princess.


----------



## snackhead (Aug 22, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> I remember him being arrested but I don't know if he was ever charged.
> 
> I can't believe they argued right up to her leaving. They really are a fucking delight aren't they?* I hope they stay together just so they can't inflict misery on anyone else*.



Hear hear


----------



## snackhead (Aug 22, 2008)

Ask Her About The Strippers Dammit


----------



## snackhead (Aug 22, 2008)

Is the studio audience made up of Channel 4 staff?


----------



## insomnia (Aug 22, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Is the studio audience made up of Channel 4 staff?



..of course not, they're "You Say We Pay" contestants


----------



## snackhead (Aug 22, 2008)

Davina's just confirmed sausagehead will return to propose to Lisa at the weekend and the double eviction on Tuesday


----------



## Looby (Aug 22, 2008)

That was a really uncomfortable interview, Davina was seriously struggling to find anything good to say to her.


----------



## snackhead (Aug 22, 2008)

insomnia said:


> ..of course not, they're "You Say We Pay" contestants



Ah, that explains the misplaced laughter and cheers where there should have been boos. Or silence.


----------



## scooter (Aug 22, 2008)

This is really weird.

While Davina was interviewing Nicole, I was idly reading the wiki page on the house mates and I read Nicoles paragraph just a minute before Davina anounced that she'd got 94% and the wiki page gave the percentage in her paragraph? How did Wikipedia know?



> Nicole was the tenth housemate to be evicted on Day 79 with 94.04% of the vote, the highest eviction percentage in Big Brother UK history.


----------



## Mogden (Aug 22, 2008)

That was the worst segment of best bits ever. Nicole, your arguments with Rex were the highlight of your time in the house.

I bet she's weeping buckets now.


----------



## snackhead (Aug 22, 2008)

scooter said:


> This is really weird.
> 
> While Davina was interviewing Nicole, I was idly reading the wiki page on the house mates and I read Nicoles paragraph just a minute before Davina anounced that she'd got 94% and the wiki page gave the percentage in her paragraph? How did Wikipedia know?



percentage goes up on the Channel 4 site around the same time

http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/news/newsstory.jsp?id=14875&position=28


----------



## snackhead (Aug 22, 2008)

ruffneck23 said:


> thank god shes out , *wonder how rex will be now * , oh god ive finally been sucked in!!



He's fine. Showing the same levels of distress as someone who's just cancelled a taxi. Just told Lisa it will be a lot easier without Nicole," in a good way of course"


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 22, 2008)

snackhead said:


> He's fine. Showing the same levels of distress as someone who's just cancelled a taxi. Just told Lisa it will be a lot easier without Nicole," in a good way of course"



LOL! 


I have to wait till morning to download!


----------



## harpo (Aug 22, 2008)

harpo said:


> Yeah Nicole's going.  Highest vote ever I'd say.  Those two so deserve each other.  I really can't decide which of them I loathe more.




Ha!  Remember I told you


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 22, 2008)

Nicole only got us a silver medal I'm afraid. 

Some loon over on ds has taken the trouble to collate the highest worldwide %s:

Highest Eviction Percentages
1) Aline, Big Brother 5 Brazil = 95%
2) Nicole, Big Brother 9 UK = 94.04%
3) Felipe, Big Brother 7 Brazil = 93%
4) Jessie, Big Brother 6 Germany = 92.7%
5) Ángela, Gran Hermano 9 Spain = 92.69%

I'd love to meet Aline!


----------



## exosculate (Aug 23, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Nicole only got us a silver medal I'm afraid.
> 
> Some loon over on ds has taken the trouble to collate the highest worldwide %s:
> 
> ...



Superb work


p.s - Missed this too will download tomorrow, how entertaining was it peeps? On a scale of 1 to 10 and all that.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 23, 2008)

exosculate said:


> Superb work
> 
> 
> p.s - Missed this too will download tomorrow, how entertaining was it peeps? On a scale of 1 to 10 and all that.



6 for the booing, 6 for the squirming, 2 for anything intersting being said by anyone


----------



## bigbry (Aug 23, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> She got 94% of the vote! More than Sezer! And that's in a three way spilt!
> 
> HAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAAA!



I predicted 93% to my other half as the dim one was waklking up the stairs.  Couldn't believe I was that close !


----------



## exosculate (Aug 23, 2008)

D'wards said:


> 6 for the booing, 6 for the squirming, 2 for anything intersting being said by anyone



I'm not sure its worth downloading then, I wanted gladitorial arena thrown to the lions type stuff.


----------



## cypher79 (Aug 23, 2008)

I notice Nicole didnt show up on BBLB after her eviction.

I wonder if she'll be on it next week.....or if she'll show up at any other big brother events ever again!


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank God Nicole Left she was annoying from the very second she walked in the house im surprised Rex can put up with someone like that !!


----------



## snackhead (Aug 23, 2008)

cypher79 said:


> I notice Nicole didnt show up on BBLB after her eviction.
> 
> I wonder if she'll be on it next week.....or if she'll show up at any other big brother events ever again!




Her no show on BBBM was probably the best decision she's ever made. Audience and guests destroyed her in her absence.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 23, 2008)

DexterTCN said:


> Thank God Nicole Left she was annoying from the very second she walked in the house im surprised Rex can put up with someone like that !!



When people descirbe you as someone "rex shouldn't be able to put up with", you are doing something VERY wrong...


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 23, 2008)

Yo, Big Brother thread!


----------



## Sadken (Aug 23, 2008)

So...you're back, are you?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 23, 2008)

Sadken said:


> So...you're back, are you?



For now.

Is it wrong that I quite liked Nichole?


----------



## Sadken (Aug 23, 2008)

Nobody has ever laughed when I've compared her to Cyril Sneer.  I don't know why I keep bothering to be honest.  Anyway, yeah, it's wrong, she was pretty horrible as a person and she has a cruel face.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh yeh, she was definitely horrible. But I found her weaknesses *really* endearing.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 23, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Nobody has ever laughed when I've compared her to Cyril Sneer.  I don't know why I keep bothering to be honest.  Anyway, yeah, it's wrong, she was pretty horrible as a person and she has a cruel face.



I did!  

Thought it was bang on!

She does have _one_ expression which is 'pretty' (smiling - but proper smiling, not sneaky, sneery smiling)...but her whole face becomes completely distorted once that mouth starts curling and the eyes narrow...and then she looks scary and disturbing and wrong and...well, like Cyril Sneer! 

Odd, really!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 23, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> I did!
> 
> Thought it was bang on!
> 
> ...



It is, rather. I agree about her one nice expression. It just makes me like her. I reckon underneath all the awfulness there is probably somebody quite sweet.


----------



## ScallyWag II (Aug 23, 2008)

Nah, i disagree, she made me feel like mikey was alright , that's how horrible she was.


----------



## Looby (Aug 24, 2008)

LIVE PROPOSAL SOON!!!!!!!

Shaunio has a red rose which is actually a ring box. Wow.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 24, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> LIVE PROPOSAL SOON!!!!!!!
> 
> Shaunio has a red rose which is actually a ring box. Wow.



Oh dear lord – you've just made me switch on channel 4. Damn you


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 24, 2008)

o m g !!!!!!!


----------



## Looby (Aug 24, 2008)

Lol, I can't believe they showed that again.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 24, 2008)

FUCK OFF BEX AND LUKE

I VOTED YOU OFF MY TELLY


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 24, 2008)

who are all these fuckwads? why must they spout such inane bullshit? is The Albino Troll a satanist?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 24, 2008)

their couple name is buke.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 24, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> who are all these fuckwads? why must they spout such inane bullshit? is The Albino Troll a satanist?



I like darnell.  he seems to be going a bit mad and paranoid in recent days, but wouldnt you if you were couped up with all those weirdos for 3 months?


----------



## avu9lives (Aug 24, 2008)

Omg !!!

Cringe and full on cheese factor 10 

Car crash tv at its worst 

No lisa noooooooo


----------



## snackhead (Aug 24, 2008)

Lisa says that her joy and happiness is "powerful". The group are exclaiming: "You're engaged!" and discuss the potential of a Big Brother wedding. Lisa says: "That’s twice now he’s done that on Big Brother!"

 but  and  for shaun (he doesn't deserve a capital letter) sausagehead taking part considering his views on "proposing for the cameras" during the wedding task and his general opposition to anything that could possibly be interpreted as a publicity stunt


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 24, 2008)

who the hell is that slaphead with the scottish accent and no inkling of intonation or indeed volume control?


----------



## zoooo (Aug 24, 2008)

Mikey. He is mostly a twat.

Darnell is also a twat. I thought that at the beginning when he was too aggressively shouty, was swayed by you lot into thinking actually he was all right, and have now returned to original opinion. He is a self obsessed, emotionally retarded, tantrum throwing TWAT.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 24, 2008)

I cant pick a winner.

Can we just burn all the contestants at the end in a giant wicker man ceremony!

I feel this is the level of offering the gods require, for having this bland bunch of ego-nobs thrust upon them!


----------



## snackhead (Aug 24, 2008)

I reckon BB should do a prize rollover this year


----------



## zoooo (Aug 24, 2008)

Now Nicole's gone, Rex might be entertaining again. Here's hoping.


----------



## snackhead (Aug 24, 2008)

You know the token of undying love engagement ring that shaun "they're only doing it for the cameras to please the public, I'd never do that I've got my pride" sausageface has given to Lisa? Well here's what he's had engraved on it, 

"L and M, 24/08/08 BB9 x."

Prat.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 24, 2008)

Oooh I dunno...it'll go well with the locket he bought her a while back, engraved with 'L and M, The Ant & Dec'.


----------



## snackhead (Aug 24, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> Oooh I dunno...it'll go well with the locket he bought her a while back, engraved with 'L and M, The Ant & Dec'.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 24, 2008)

exosculate said:


> I cant pick a winner.



Me either. At best, I can pick a few that I hate the least.


----------



## snackhead (Aug 25, 2008)

Mo's made it to the final. Nominations this week were to elect a new and final head of house. Housemates only found out once they'd gone in to vote then couldn't talk about it outside the diary room. Mo won that so he's immune from eviction and guaranteed a place in the final.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 25, 2008)

Is it nearly the final week all ready? Wow. 

OK, so no one can pick who they want to win, but who do you think _will_ win?


----------



## Felina (Aug 25, 2008)

Davina proper wimped out on the evictee again.  I just find her interviews really boring these days... They used to be fun!
The only telling off she gave that horrendous Nicole was about her behaviour towards Mikey.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 25, 2008)

Felina said:


> Davina proper wimped out on the evictee again.  I just find her interviews really boring these days... They used to be fun!
> The only telling off she gave that horrendous Nicole was about her behaviour towards Mikey.



It's farcical isn't it? I used to be a defender of Davina, but I reckon it's definitely time to ship some new blood in, in the shape of someone who tells it like it is.


----------



## Felina (Aug 25, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> It's farcical isn't it? I used to be a defender of Davina, but I reckon it's definitely time to ship some new blood in, in the shape of someone who tells it like it is.



Yep.  

I used to like the way Davina did the evictions but she seems afraid of the contestants these days!  Nicole was just allowed to babble that the only reason she has a face like a slapped arse was cos no-one made an effort with her in there!

What I never got was why she felt she 'couldn't' talk to Rex about what she knew from the outside.... edit - ah, ok, I just realised she was told not to!


----------



## Guruchelles (Aug 26, 2008)

Bloody hell. This thread nearly needs bumping.

My favourite part of the last episode was when Lisa felt that she needed to explain the concept of eBay to everyone. Got to love her.


----------



## aqua (Aug 26, 2008)

so whats going on in the house? I've not seen it since last Thursday


----------



## aqua (Aug 26, 2008)

jesus christ they're being horrible


----------



## exosculate (Aug 26, 2008)

bad bullying


----------



## aqua (Aug 26, 2008)

fucking disgusting


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 26, 2008)

rex is just winding her up , darnell is bitter cos she dont fancy him and it comes out ugly


----------



## Looby (Aug 26, 2008)

I feel really sorry for Sarah. It all went tits up the night that Darnell made that stupid joke and she over-reacted.
Whoever was at fault that night, she does not deserve the way Darnell is treating her now. I think even Rex was starting to feel uncomfortable. 

It's not messing around it's bullying but they make it into a joke so they can then tell her that she's no fun and needs to get a sense of humour.

Fucking pathetic to do this just cos she rejected him.


----------



## Looby (Aug 26, 2008)

I really fucking hope this kills any chance Darnell had of winning.


----------



## aqua (Aug 26, 2008)

surely it has to?


----------



## exosculate (Aug 26, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> I really fucking hope this kills any chance Darnell had of winning.



It will, he is thick and nasty, how can that sort of hostile denigration ever come over positively.

What a fucking arse!


No one said anything either.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 26, 2008)

And NO ONE in the room thought it pertinent to ask 'Darnell have you looked in the fucking mirror?'

Astounding.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 26, 2008)

ruffneck23 said:


> rex is just winding her up , darnell is bitter cos she dont fancy him and it comes out ugly



This is the bottom line on it!


----------



## exosculate (Aug 26, 2008)

zoooo said:


> And NO ONE in the room thought it pertinent to ask 'Darnell have you looked in the fucking mirror?'
> 
> Astounding.



He cannot take rejection.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 26, 2008)

God, I'm glad I'm not watching it. Whatever is happening sounds bloody horrible


----------



## aqua (Aug 26, 2008)

Rex is being a cock too but no where near as much as Darnell - he is being vile


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 26, 2008)

exosculate said:


> No one said anything either.



i thought that was off too , i wish someone turned round and told him about himself


----------



## Looby (Aug 26, 2008)

I've just done something I've never done and emailed channel 4. I pointed out that they've jumped on racism since that celeb BB but seem to be accepting bullying and personal abuse. Poor Sarah. 

Darnell is a nasty, bitter misogynistic cunt.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Aug 26, 2008)

Well darnell just lost the game show - what a fucking cock. Rex is just taking the piss, but Darnell is being evil. I don't really like Sara, but she is taking this well. If it was me I'd have thrown a fucking fit.


----------



## aqua (Aug 26, 2008)

Rex is still such a bully isn't he


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 26, 2008)

i dont like the way he apologises but then keeps on pushing and pushing


----------



## Gmart (Aug 26, 2008)

How is it that when last year someone gets thrown out for using the word 'nigger' because it is a derogatory word specifically to do with race, yet when Darnell calls Sarah a slut, another word specifically aimed at an oppressed group (women), he gets away with it.

I am astonished that Darnell has been allowed to get away with his language.

And Rex is being a cock as well coz he keeps starting it again.

They are being more and more mean to her.

She WAS leading Darnell on, and now she is surprised coz he is pissed at her. Yet again she is a girl he likes who doesn't fancy him and just wants to be friends after flirting loads.

No wonder he's narked, I feel for him!

But it is no excuse for being this vicious!


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 27, 2008)

I don't think she was leading him on. That's no excuse anyway.

Plus he obviously hasn't thought this through. Rejected by a slut? He must be great... 

I'm currently wanting Sara to win.  


(and thanks re punctuation from many pages back)


----------



## bellator (Aug 27, 2008)

Another Darnell situ - yet again

He is such a fucking twat!!

Ok she gets on with boys, who then think she fancies them - she doesn't, they then get the hump. Then the slut calling and the old dick teaser situ comes in - get over it - she is a good looking girl who gets on with you all but does not fancy any of you OK!!!! Oh what a dick tease, oh what a slut - WHY???? My fucking god!!!!

No need for went on tonight - utter cunts!!!!


----------



## foo (Aug 27, 2008)

aqua said:


> Rex is being a cock too but no where near as much as Darnell - he is being vile



i was shocked at those two last night - i haven't really watched much of it but couldn't believe the way they harrangued and bullied Sarah. i thought she handled it better than i would - i would've had a row with the pair of them, especially Darnell. calling her an 'ugly bitch'. he shouldn't have got away with that. 

shame no one else in the house stuck up for her, or at least told those prats about themselves.  

i still think Lisa is brilliant.


----------



## foo (Aug 27, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Darnell is a nasty, bitter misogynistic cunt.



yeh, the  misogyniy was rife last night. bitter and nasty. BB should've done something imo.

whether Sarah was 'leading' Darnell on previously, is a moot point.


----------



## Sadken (Aug 27, 2008)

Gmarthews said:


> an oppressed group (women)




Steady...

Anyway, it was totally out of order, yeah.  Seems like, in recent weeks, Sara has just been taking loads and loads of shit and generally getting treated like crap by the guys in the house.  It's definitely turned into a not very nice atmosphere in the house, following on from Rachel getting loads of shit too.  Any chance Darnell had of winning has totally gone, I'd like to see Kat and Rachel as the last two.


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 27, 2008)

Yea Darnell does need to lay off Sara but let's face it, this is her doing...


----------



## Sadken (Aug 27, 2008)

Nah, I disagree with that.  I could see, maybe, she provoked some sort of reaction by flirting with everyone and she definitely led Darnell on in particular because she knew he liked her and she kept on flirting with him.  That's not even a "woman" thing, guys who know girls they aren't interested in like them should keep their distance a bit too, in my opinion; we've all had an unrequited love/crush and it feels really shitty but can be made a lot worse by the illusion of hope.

Anyway, nothing she has done warrants being bullied and broken down till you cry in front of not just the people you live with but, also, an entire nation.  I thought she handled herself really well last night and she said "sook", which is what my mate who grew up with Sara also says when she's upset or pissed off.  I've got a new found level of respect for her.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Aug 27, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Nah, I disagree with that.  I could see, maybe, she provoked some sort of reaction by flirting with everyone and she definitely led Darnell on in particular because she knew he liked her and she kept on flirting with him.  That's not even a "woman" thing, guys who know girls they aren't interested in like them should keep their distance a bit too, in my opinion; we've all had an unrequited love/crush and it feels really shitty but can be made a lot worse by the illusion of hope.
> 
> Anyway, nothing she has done warrants being bullied and broken down till you cry in front of not just the people you live with but, also, an entire nation.  I thought she handled herself really well last night and she said "sook", which is what my mate who grew up with Sara also says when she's upset or pissed off.  I've got a new found level of respect for her.



I agree. I think she was a bit of a tease, but she also said plainly she wasn't interested. However badly she behaved, it didn't justify the sheer nastiness of the boys behaviour, and she went right up in my estimation too. Although I think she should have kicked Darnell in the nuts when he called her a slut.


----------



## Sadken (Aug 27, 2008)

Still, on the plus side, her self confidence and sense of self worth has been nicely undermined ahead of our drinking session when she gets evicted.


----------



## Pieface (Aug 27, 2008)

I didn't see last night's but I caught D and Mo's conversation in the bathroom last week where he slagged and slagged her and Mo was going on about how he'd "bang" her but she wasn't girlfriend material.

Hello?  Mo?! MO??!  Anyone fucking HOME MO??


----------



## Sadken (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah, the attitude of the men in the house towards her has been pretty rough.  She's been quite naieve, I think.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Aug 27, 2008)

I was saying to my husband that there wasn't a decent man among them - even Mario would have stood up for her I reckon. Any bloke that would have jumped in to stop it all could have won the whole show.


----------



## Sadken (Aug 27, 2008)

Nah, remember Mario calling Steph a slug and generally running her down?  Top behaviour from a 43 year old bloke to a 19 year old girl, that was.  I just don't think there's been a "good bloke" amongst them this year.


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 27, 2008)

If I was in the house I'd have said summat, but I'd also have taken Sara aside long ago to explain to her exactly why Darnell is acting like this. She basically made him look like a complete twat on national TV by deliberately leading him on. She takes the moral high ground by trying to claim that Darnell never fancied her (which Darnell doesn't help by agreeing so he can save a bit of face, but we all know he did) and that they were always just friends. I just don't understand why she led him on like that, when it was soooooo obvious she wanted nothing to do with him. That was a fucking horrible thing to do and she's reaping what she sows cos now Darnell is being just as horrible to her (albeit in a different and more obvious way). Both are unacceptable and neither are  innocent in all of this...


----------



## Sadken (Aug 27, 2008)

No, I agree that neither are totally innocent, however, Sara _is_ a lot more attractive than Darnell and so I'm going to have to give her the benefit of the doubt, I'm afraid.  And I'd been touting him as the new, even whiter, Michael Jackson throughout this series too


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 27, 2008)

I've always liked Sara since she came into the show. So I'm siding with her 100% on this.

(bearing in mind I haven't watched it for over a week now  )


----------



## Chairman Meow (Aug 27, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Nah, remember Mario calling Steph a slug and generally running her down?  Top behaviour from a 43 year old bloke to a 19 year old girl, that was.  I just don't think there's been a "good bloke" amongst them this year.



Oh yeah, I'd forgotten about that, yeah he was a complete shit too.

So, all the men are dickheads. Marvellous.

Not saying the girls are a lot better mind.


----------



## Sadken (Aug 27, 2008)

No, but, of the girls, Kat and Rachel's friendship has been a highlight for me.  Despite what's been said about those two, I think they are both genuine people and that's a friendship you know is going to develop and be sustained long after the cameras are gone.  They deserve to win it just for being nice people in a world of shitbags in my opinion.


----------



## Pieface (Aug 27, 2008)

They should win it because of Kat's bogling in the disco.


----------



## Sadken (Aug 27, 2008)

Plus, I fancy Rachel, sooooo....


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Aug 27, 2008)

The way Sarah was treated last night was horrible, truly sickening to watch.  It's been building for a few weeks now, the boys have effectively de-humanised her and treat her as the house whore.

I don't think there's any excuse for how they're behaving, none at all.  There is nothing that Sarah could have previously done that could justify such misogynistic treatment.  She is a human being and no human being should be spoken to like that.

I really wanted BB to take a stand on last nights behavior, as they did with the racist language used last year.  I don't really see any difference.  Those boys were like a lynch-mob last night and I really don't want to think about how they would have behaved if the cameras hadn't been on them.  
  It makes me sad to think that girls will have watched last night and have seen that there are now no consequences for being spoken to like that.  

While I admire how calm Sarah was, I wish she had been bold enough to demand better treatment and I'm sad the other women in the house didn't object to hearing such misogynistic language being used.

ETA-  wtf was going on with Lisa, isn't she meant to be Sarah's best friend in the house?  How could she sit there and not say anything?!?!?!  

Are they all just spineless cunts?


----------



## Felina (Aug 27, 2008)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> ETA-  wtf was going on with Lisa, isn't she meant to be Sarah's best friend in the house?  How could she sit there and not say anything?!?!?!
> 
> Are they all just spineless cunts?



Yep, that's been the biggest turn off for me this year.  Every night either Rex or Darnell says something completely out of order that would make me scream in their faces.  

For instance, Mikey is possibly the only one who has ever properly stood up to Rex.  I quite liked Lisa but I can't believe even she didn't object last night.

The lot of them sit around like a bunch of wet rags, a complete bunch of tossers.  How come that Emily last year got chucked off for using the N word yet it's seemingly ok this year to treat some of these women like pieces of shit.


----------



## Sadken (Aug 27, 2008)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> the boys have effectively de-humanised her and treat her as the house whore.



Yeah, that's what I've been thinking and groping about for the words to say.


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 27, 2008)

Sadken said:


> No, but, of the girls, Kat and Rachel's friendship has been a highlight for me.  Despite what's been said about those two, I think they are both genuine people and that's a friendship you know is going to develop and be sustained long after the cameras are gone.  They deserve to win it just for being nice people in a world of shitbags in my opinion.



The more of your posts I read, the more I agree with you!


----------



## Sadken (Aug 27, 2008)

It's three parts common sense for every two parts mind control serum I infected London's water supply with.


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Aug 27, 2008)

I just wanted to add, I've complained to OFCOM about it, it's really easy to do on their website and I thought, if anyone else was bothered by what they saw last night, then maybe they'd complain to?  I am desperate that this behavior does not become acceptable.


----------



## Sadken (Aug 27, 2008)

Good on you.  I will do the same thing today.


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 27, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> I've just done something I've never done and emailed channel 4. I pointed out that they've jumped on racism since that celeb BB but seem to be accepting bullying and personal abuse.


so have I - it was disgusting.

and because this kind of attitude... 



PieEye said:


> I didn't see last night's but I caught D and Mo's conversation in the bathroom last week where he slagged and slagged her and Mo was going on about how he'd "bang" her but she wasn't girlfriend material.


is something that I come across a lot in the young men that I work with  I doubt many of them watch BB tbh, but it should be shown that it isn't acceptable.


----------



## foo (Aug 27, 2008)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> While I admire how calm Sarah was, I wish she had been bold enough to demand better treatment and I'm sad the other women in the house didn't object to hearing such misogynistic language being used.



well yeh, i would've been up in Darnell's face, and that twat Rex'* (yeh, i know i used to like him). but then i'm older and a fiery fucker and i think Sarah was just totally done in and confused after them ganging up on her in the ashtray. she really didn't seem to know what to do or how to handle it, and her crying was horrible to watch - they literally broke her for a bit. 

as for the others not standing up to the 'boys' - i couldn't figure out why no one was saying anything  and was reminded how different it may feel in the house compared to us watching it from the outside. 

* Big Brother is a good example (imo) of not judging people on first impressions. it's only by watching them over a period of time that we really see what people are about.

i think (hope) Darnell and Rex have fucked their chances of winning after this.


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 27, 2008)

looks like rex and darnell have been spoken to about their behaviour - doesn't look like they've taken it seriously though.

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=883973


----------



## Sadken (Aug 27, 2008)

Interesting the responses on that forum are much the same as on here.  I bet they're not as sexy as us on that forum though, we should fuck them up.


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 27, 2008)

we're tougher than them too


----------



## Sadken (Aug 27, 2008)

Tonight...we dine in HELL!!!!


----------



## bellator (Aug 27, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Tonight...we dine in HELL!!!!



LOL


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 27, 2008)

Sadken said:


> It's three parts common sense for every two parts mind control serum I infected London's water supply with.



Thats fucked up!

I don't live in London!


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 27, 2008)

Yu_Gi_Oh said:


> I just wanted to add, I've complained to OFCOM about it, it's really easy to do on their website and I thought, if anyone else was bothered by what they saw last night, then maybe they'd complain to?  I am desperate that this behavior does not become acceptable.



I missed it last night, Was knackered and fell asleep, sounds pretty bad tho, it's been brewing for a while


----------



## Guruchelles (Aug 27, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Interesting the responses on that forum are much the same as on here.  I bet they're not as sexy as us on that forum though, we should fuck them up.



Not even nearly as sexy.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 27, 2008)

We are all a bunch of ugly whores!
















oops - sorry I was looking for the spartacists forum!


----------



## Pieface (Aug 27, 2008)

I thought that 2 were supposed to be evicted last night - when's that happening?


----------



## Guruchelles (Aug 27, 2008)

PieEye said:


> I thought that 2 were supposed to be evicted last night - when's that happening?



Tonight.


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 27, 2008)

I don't think anyone's getting evicted tonight, but this is happening...

http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/news/newsstory.jsp?id=15164&position=1


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 27, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> I don't think anyone's getting evicted tonight, but this is happening...
> 
> http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/news/newsstory.jsp?id=15164&position=1



Which sounds like the biggest load of wank ever.


----------



## Pieface (Aug 27, 2008)

Ooh! Christ that could be evil!

Also - what happened when Shaun asked Lisa to wed?  Did the silly cow say yes?


----------



## Tank Girl (Aug 27, 2008)

yes she did


----------



## Sadken (Aug 27, 2008)

PieEye said:


> Ooh! Christ that could be evil!
> 
> Also - what happened when Shaun asked Lisa to wed?  Did the silly cow say yes?



It was quite painful to watch but, really, good luck to them I say.  They do seem genuinely loved up and I'd rather the money go to two people who haven't already got loads and loads and loads than go to Kerry Katona's creditors when she has a renewal service or whatever shit they stick in OK these days.  

Actually, I dunno why I've got a downer on her creditors...


----------



## foo (Aug 27, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> I don't think anyone's getting evicted tonight, but this is happening...
> 
> http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/news/newsstory.jsp?id=15164&position=1



oooh harsh!


----------



## bigbry (Aug 27, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Steady...
> 
> Anyway, it was totally out of order, yeah.  Seems like, in recent weeks, Sara has just been taking loads and loads of shit and generally getting treated like crap by the guys in the house.  It's definitely turned into a not very nice atmosphere in the house, following on from Rachel getting loads of shit too.  Any chance Darnell had of winning has totally gone, I'd like to see Kat and Rachel as the last two.



Rachel yes but Kat no - she gets right on my tits these last two weeks - fuckin' "happy house" & "cookie love" and tears every time there's the slightest hint that anyone is going to have an argument.  If they all got on in a happy, smiley house it would be as boring as fuck.


----------



## bigbry (Aug 27, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> I don't think anyone's getting evicted tonight, but this is happening...
> 
> http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/news/newsstory.jsp?id=15164&position=1



I think this is wide open to adversely influencing house mates views if it's done in open house in real time, and also can put those going first at a disadvantage

For example if the first one to nominate names A & B then the second one nominates B & C anyone of the remaining six can think "I was going to nominate D & E but if I nominate B now (s)he's halfway out of the door already and that could save me" IYKWIM.  

You can also get the situation where one of the last house mates will nominate one of the early ones solely in revenge at being nominated by them.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 27, 2008)

I hate it when one person says 'vote for me' (like Stuart would if he was still in there) and then they all just vote for him and it ruins the entire bloody thing.

But hopefully, none of them are the type to do that. Unless Darnell does... he'd better not! It spoils it!!!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 27, 2008)

Listening to what's been going on the past couple of days I hope Darnell does say that and they do vote for him. Nasty nasty nasty.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 27, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> Oh yeah, I'd forgotten about that, yeah he was a complete shit too.
> 
> So, all the men are dickheads. Marvellous.
> 
> Not saying the girls are a lot better mind.



Did Stuart do anything like that? If not he's the only one this year.
I don't *think* he did, but I can't remember.


----------



## ymu (Aug 27, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> If I was in the house I'd have said summat, but I'd also have taken Sara aside long ago to explain to her exactly why Darnell is acting like this. She basically made him look like a complete twat on national TV by deliberately leading him on. She takes the moral high ground by trying to claim that Darnell never fancied her (which Darnell doesn't help by agreeing so he can save a bit of face, but we all know he did) and that they were always just friends. I just don't understand why she led him on like that, when it was soooooo obvious she wanted nothing to do with him. That was a fucking horrible thing to do and she's reaping what she sows cos now Darnell is being just as horrible to her (albeit in a different and more obvious way). Both are unacceptable and neither are  innocent in all of this...


I think are both as sexually insecure as each other - and they both fancy each other but can't admit it in case they get rejected. Darnell really let his defences down when he told her he was a virgin - then he perceived some slight from her and started denying he'd ever been interested. She takes his word for it and sets up her own defences by denying she was ever interested in him.

The misogynistic crap from the boys is standard knee-jerk teenage male defences, IMO - teenage males being in a near constant state of rejection. .


----------



## zoooo (Aug 27, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> Listening to what's been going on the past couple of days I hope Darnell does say that and they do vote for him. Nasty nasty nasty.



Well yes I want Darnell to go too. But the vote in front of each other thing is supposed to be really awkward and exciting to watch, and EVERY time some bugger ruins it by creating a get-out.


----------



## bellator (Aug 27, 2008)

I think every one of them in there wants to win, maybe with the exception of Lisa. So I don't think you're gonna get the "vote for me" crap that's happened before in the show.
Quite excited by it really


----------



## exosculate (Aug 27, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Did Stuart do anything like that? If not he's the only one this year.
> I don't *think* he did, but I can't remember.



I don't recall Stuart being particularly out of order at all! I must admit he's the only bloke I feel its possible to say that about though from this years lot.

The woman are pretty plastic and fake though - so they too are very hard to like!


----------



## foo (Aug 27, 2008)

ymu said:


> The misogynistic crap from the boys is standard knee-jerk teenage male defences, IMO - teenage males being in a near constant state of rejection. .



yep i totally agree. it's like Darnell is emotionally, about 13 yrs old. quite sad, and pretty revolting in a man his age. 

what's Rex' excuse though? 

i reckon they both probably fancy her and neither can cope with it tbh.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 27, 2008)

Rex just has a cruel sense of humour. But he does seem to know when to stop (if a little late). You can tell he's just joking, even though it's not always particularly funny. He usually wants people to insult him back, it's more for entertainment with him.
Unlike Darnell who is just emotionally retarded.


----------



## snackhead (Aug 27, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> I don't think anyone's getting evicted tonight, but this is happening...
> 
> http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/news/newsstory.jsp?id=15164&position=1



That's so dull I'm going to Sky+ it, go to bed and watch it tomorrow night after asking everyone I meet tomorrow to tell me what happened.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 27, 2008)

I do feel sorry for sara and darnell et al were being total dicks last night, but I can't help relating to darnell a little bit.  He reminds me of myself at a certain age (admittedly about 14...) where I would be just as pathetic in the presence of girlies who I felt were leading me on.

I guess he is just probably sensitive to rejection, what with him looking like a bit of a freak, so he handled it really badly.  I'm not trying to defend his behaviour (that mysogyny was, after all, indefensible), just explain it.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 27, 2008)

rex is on such a power trip isnt he ?, id really like to hear that someone has brought him down to size about 2 days after he leaves the house


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 27, 2008)

aww poor little rex feels hard done by cos bb had a word , then he should have stopped darnell when it got nasty , but no , he just laughed , and then when he was in the diary room he blamed it all on darnell , admittedly he wasnt as bad as darnell , but just showed himself us a a spinless twat


----------



## moonsi til (Aug 27, 2008)

I don't watch it much but I have only just noticed that Lisa has most probably had botox! I laughed on this thread when someone said it was funny when she had an info update like she is an android.

The housemates just seem flat to me...not in mood but they don't seem tp have bonded as well as other years.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 27, 2008)

I hope Sarah wins the 50 large - i quite like her really


----------



## exosculate (Aug 27, 2008)

Botox v Squeaky for the big 50Gs.

Shouldn't there be a charity option?


----------



## snackhead (Aug 27, 2008)

exosculate said:


> Botox v Squeaky for the big 50Gs.
> 
> Shouldn't there be a charity option?



There is -if Lisa gets it Shaun will accept it on behalf of the Poor Mikey Foundation he's set up.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 27, 2008)

it would have been so much better if it was rex vs anyone.......


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 27, 2008)

Well that was a waste of a live show.
I think the idea was that Rex would be up and make a game of it. Very naive from the production team there.
Also there's no "blockbuster" eviction before the final week. Oops all round then...


----------



## snackhead (Aug 27, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Well that was a waste of a live show.
> I think the idea was that Rex would be up and make a game of it. Very naive from the production team there.
> Also there's no "blockbuster" eviction before the final week. Oops all round then...



Shark. Jumped.


----------



## exosculate (Aug 27, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Well that was a waste of a live show.
> I think the idea was that Rex would be up and make a game of it. Very naive from the production team there.
> Also there's no "blockbuster" eviction before the final week. Oops all round then...



Sara must be a cert though oranges? Any odds?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 27, 2008)

it was quite sweet the girls shared but very predictable


----------



## exosculate (Aug 27, 2008)

ruffneck23 said:


> it was quite sweet the girls shared but very predictable



I'm glad they shared too, but very predictable, its a rip off of that stupid balls prog. Cant remember what is called, but its hosted by a right tosspot!


----------



## zoooo (Aug 27, 2008)

I think Darnell v Sarah would have been an interesting game.

I'm glad the girls shared. I don't *quite* trust Lisa, so a little part of me thought she just might take.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 27, 2008)

is it golden balls ?

anyway i think sara will go but wont care cos she will end up with more than anyone else but the winner bar lisa


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 27, 2008)

you watching bbbm ? , someone else is going in right now ( unless its a bullshit farce )


----------



## zoooo (Aug 27, 2008)

Going in to do what? And for how long?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 27, 2008)

naa it was bullshit , but they did have davina on live feed to announce which one of the audience was going in , load of bollix


----------



## Chairman Meow (Aug 28, 2008)

exosculate said:


> I'm glad they shared too, but very predictable, its a rip off of that stupid balls prog. Cant remember what is called, but its hosted by a right tosspot!



The prisoners dilemma has been around a hell of a lot longer then Goldenballs!


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 28, 2008)

Anit climax...... so fucked off i stayed up to watch that.


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 28, 2008)

ymu said:


> I think are both as sexually insecure as each other - and they both fancy each other but can't admit it in case they get rejected. Darnell really let his defences down when he told her he was a virgin - then he perceived some slight from her and started denying he'd ever been interested. She takes his word for it and sets up her own defences by denying she was ever interested in him.


But she never was interested in him! That's what makes what she did so bad. Darnell is, let's be fair, very ugly, and apparently a complete disaster/inexperienced with girls. Then along comes this very very attractive girl who flirts with everyone, but Darnell, not having the experience to know that some girls (or boys even) are just like this and it doesn't mean anything, takes it to mean that she likes him more than just a friend. Sara knew that, she must have, esp after everything Darnell opened up to her about, but played along anyway. Now she was spending all her spare time with Darnell getting closer and snuggling with him - I don't think anyone would think in that situation Sara didn't like him more than a friend! Then bang! She (literally) jumps into someone else's bed, even worse, she used what she'd built up with Darnell to do that. How does that make Darnell feel? Someone made him think she fancied him, just so he could come onto her then use that as an excuse to beg somebody that she _did_ fancy to 'protect' her from untoward advances! That is pretty much one of the worst things you could do to someone, especially someone like Darnell who isn't good with girls. 



> The misogynistic crap from the boys is standard knee-jerk teenage male defences, IMO - teenage males being in a near constant state of rejection. .


Darnell makes himself look like a complete prick when he's nasty to Sara, which he is, and I'd pretty much describe it as you do above. However, I can understand why Darnell feels like that. Rex, on the other hand, if you notice, is always the one that makes some comment or another in front of Darnell and Sara which he _knows_ will provoke Darnell into one of his little rants at Sara. He then sits back and watches it all unfold. Utter cunt


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 28, 2008)

its ok , rex fell out with darnell last night after finding out he had nominated his lil princess Nicole , darnell tried to say it was for the good of the house but rex wasnt having any of it calling him a back-stabber , arseholes etc


poor liddle rexy / darnell , and i think Sara is now sticking up for herself cos she dont care now shes 25 grand richer !!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 28, 2008)

zoooo said:


> I'm glad the girls shared. I don't *quite* trust Lisa, so a little part of me thought she just might take.



How can you say that? 
She's got a heart of gold! 
_She even said so!_


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Aug 28, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> But she never was interested in him! That's what makes what she did so bad. Darnell is, let's be fair, very ugly, and apparently a complete disaster/inexperienced with girls. Then along comes this very very attractive girl who flirts with everyone, but Darnell, not having the experience to know that some girls (or boys even) are just like this and it doesn't mean anything, takes it to mean that she likes him more than just a friend. Sara knew that, she must have, esp after everything Darnell opened up to her about, but played along anyway. Now she was spending all her spare time with Darnell getting closer and snuggling with him - I don't think anyone would think in that situation Sara didn't like him more than a friend! Then bang! She (literally) jumps into someone else's bed, even worse, she used what she'd built up with Darnell to do that. How does that make Darnell feel? Someone made him think she fancied him, just so he could come onto her then use that as an excuse to beg somebody that she _did_ fancy to 'protect' her from untoward advances! That is pretty much one of the worst things you could do to someone, especially someone like Darnell who isn't good with girls.
> 
> 
> Darnell makes himself look like a complete prick when he's nasty to Sara, which he is, and I'd pretty much describe it as you do above. However, I can understand why Darnell feels like that. Rex, on the other hand, if you notice, is always the one that makes some comment or another in front of Darnell and Sara which he _knows_ will provoke Darnell into one of his little rants at Sara. He then sits back and watches it all unfold. Utter cunt



Spot on, imo....


----------



## Sadken (Aug 28, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> She's got a heart of gold!
> _She even said so!_



 She's one of those people who seem to have just missed out on social etiquette altogether sometimes.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 28, 2008)

So what happened last night then?


----------



## Sadken (Aug 28, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> So what happened last night then?



Welllllllll, wellllllllllll, welllllllllll....so....you're back as well, ehhhh???

It was bollocks last night.  It could've been really good but it all fell apart.  In fact, last night was a very good representation of the series as a whole which has turned into a damp squib from a very good start.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh dear. Why did it fall apart?


----------



## Sadken (Aug 28, 2008)

Wrong people got nominated, pretty much.  There was just a complete lack of tension.  It was just completely lame - like a couple booking a dirty weekend away as a last ditch attempt to save a dead relationship - they kept telling us how tense and sexy the whole thing was but we could all see that nothing interesting was going to happen so I went to bed early.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 28, 2008)

exosculate said:


> Sara must be a cert though oranges? Any odds?



It's flip-flop heaven at the moment as conflicting poll data comes in, the fave changes on an almost hourly basis. 
Most reliable polls I've seen say Lisa, but then my gut instinct would be for Sara to go - just.
This is one of those evictions where you want to have a smallish green on all candidates imo, avoiding a large liability on anyone. Fun!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 28, 2008)

I want Lisa to go.

I've never liked her.


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 28, 2008)

The nominations were fixed so that Sara could get some money as a way of smooching her over the bullying she's received!

Rachel, Rex and Sara all got three nominations each!

(2 house mates nominated someone called Sarah who is not a contestant)


----------



## Guruchelles (Aug 28, 2008)

People might vote for Lisa to go so that she can be with Shaunio. Plus, Sara has gone up a notch or two in light of the bullying and the way she handled it. I would guess.


----------



## snackhead (Aug 28, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> People might vote for Lisa to go so that she can be with Shaunio. Plus, Sara has gone up a notch or two in light of the bullying and the way she handled it. I would guess.



Agree think Lisa's going, Sara will benefit from the "Rachel effect" (yes I have just made that up)


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 28, 2008)

God I hope Lisa goes.

*still not watching*


----------



## snackhead (Aug 28, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Wrong people got nominated, pretty much.  There was just a complete lack of tension.  It was just completely lame - like a couple booking a dirty weekend away as a last ditch attempt to save a dead relationship - they kept telling us how tense and sexy the whole thing was but we could all see that nothing interesting was going to happen so I went to bed early.



Same here Sky+'d(?) it, but have deleted without watching on the basis that I'd never get the time back


----------



## wtfftw (Aug 29, 2008)

I wanted to smack Darnell the other night on the live feed. Not last night, but when he was trying to explain why he's so miserable and down on sara in the ashtray to uh, rachel (and kat?). They showed a bit on a highlights show, how he can't have a car etc. I get what he's saying but you can't focus on what you can't do/have. Take control of your own actions and state of mind. How old is he?

I'm too disabled to phrase all that properly so fuck it.


----------



## Looby (Aug 29, 2008)

drag0n said:


> I wanted to smack Darnell the other night on the live feed. Not last night, but when he was trying to explain why he's so miserable and down on sara in the ashtray to uh, rachel (and kat?). They showed a bit on a highlights show, how he can't have a car etc. I get what he's saying but you can't focus on what you can't do/have. Take control of your own actions and state of mind. How old is he?
> 
> I'm too disabled to phrase all that properly so fuck it.



He's so negative isn't he? I can't believe he wasn't nominated. Instead Sara gets put up by all his cronies who don't want him to go and think she's making trouble for him.


----------



## ScallyWag II (Aug 29, 2008)

Lolz, rex in the diary room just now comparing how his is in his restaurants as to how he is in the house and how it's a shame he's not been more *delicate* with people, but the public who support him will know whats what   Wonder if he's heard the crowd still shouting *get Rex out*!


----------



## D'wards (Aug 29, 2008)

Blimey - did not expect that


----------



## snackhead (Aug 29, 2008)

Did Davina just say fucking?


----------



## ScallyWag II (Aug 29, 2008)

So, it's Lisa out!


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 29, 2008)

Lisa out with 52.6%. Very close, I'd speculate that the edit and the anti-bullying crew over on ds probably made the difference tonight.


----------



## snackhead (Aug 29, 2008)

Another close one,  although Channel 4 site saying Lisa got 52.6% of the vote, If that's true she should still be in there  Oh unless it was a vote to save, haven't been paying attention this week 

http://www.channel4.com/bigbrother/news/newsstory.jsp?id=15408&position=31



The housemate has been evicted, with 52.6 per cent of the vote...

She entered the House with her perma-tanned partner Mario, then was promptly torn apart from him and forced to watch as he romanced Stephanie for the Wedding Task.

But like a true pro, Lisa took it in her stride, supporting Mario and urging him to keep up the pretence, and she ended up outlasting both of the 'couple'.

After Mario left, Lisa really came into her own, wearing colourful and outrageous outfits, carefully applying more and more make-up, and all the while turning into the House Mum, as different housemates came to her with their problems.

She stood up to Rex when he had a go at her for wrongly identifying his girlfriend in the identity parade, but things soon returned to normal.

Whether bodybuilding in the Garden, making dinner, or throwing herself into Tasks, Lisa gave her all to life in the House.

She exuded calmness and serenity, while waiting patiently to be rejoined with her exuberant partner.

So long Lisa - the universe is calling you! Hope you have a great time.


----------



## Looby (Aug 29, 2008)

Kats constant defence of Rex is really pissing me off. 

Sorry, I'm a bit behind. It's been paused for 40 mins because Magic Sam has been on the phone.


----------



## snackhead (Aug 29, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Kats constant defence of Rex is really pissing me off.
> 
> Sorry, I'm a bit behind. It's been paused for 40 mins because Magic Sam has been on the phone.



Let me know if you hear Davina swear - its right at the end just after she does a bad impression of Lisa. No one laughs then I thought I heard her say "that was fuckin...rubbish"


----------



## Guruchelles (Aug 29, 2008)

Aww, that was a really nice reception. It's all too lovely.


----------



## Looby (Aug 29, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Let me know if you hear Davina swear - its right at the end just after she does a bad impression of Lisa. No one laughs then I thought I heard her say "that was fuckin...rubbish"



Yeah, I'm pretty sure she did.


----------



## lemontop (Aug 29, 2008)

Ah. Wanted Lisa to win. great exit


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Aug 29, 2008)

Fark - I honestly thought she was going to try sliding down the railing there! 
It can't be easy running on Windows ME, bless her little core processor.


----------



## lemontop (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm sure she shouted 'Great Britain' when she came out. Will rewind to check in a bit. I also thought she was gonna slide down the stairs.


----------



## Looby (Aug 29, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> It can't be easy running on Windows ME, bless her little core processor.




Pmsl.  That was such a good reception. Although she's pissed me off quite a bit (most recently for not helping Sara by standing up to Rex) she has been a fucking funny housemate and since Shaunio and Luke have gone she hasn't really been that bitchy.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm glad she went.

Didn't watch the interview, but caught the end when they gave out the numbers to vote for the winner.

I was shocked Rex got a cheer, and heartened Sara got huge cheers. I was surprised no one else got any, just lots of boos. But then, like I said, I haven't been watching this past couple of weeks, so all my opinions are based on really old news!


----------



## Looby (Aug 30, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'm glad she went.
> 
> Didn't watch the interview, but caught the end when they gave out the numbers to vote for the winner.
> 
> I was shocked Rex got a cheer, and heartened Sara got huge cheers. I was surprised no one else got any, just lots of boos. But then, like I said, I haven't been watching this past couple of weeks, so all my opinions are based on really old news!




The main ones booing and cheering were the friends and family of Sara.


----------



## Gmart (Aug 30, 2008)

Lisa reminded me that having botox seems to stop the face from being expressive.

that said, Lisa was OK - plainly bonkers, but meant well - could have done more for Sara, but I understand her 'she can stick up for herself line'.


----------



## Looby (Aug 30, 2008)

Gmarthews said:


> Lisa reminded me that having botox seems to stop the face from being expressive.
> 
> that said, Lisa was OK - plainly bonkers, but meant well - could have done more for Sara, but *I understand her 'she can stick up for herself line'*.



I don't, that's a cop-out. Sara had been worn down by those wankers, you could see it in her face. What has happened this week has totally changed my opinion on the housemates. I'm really pissed off at Kat particularly for defending Rex and nominating Sara. Rachel did stick up to Rex a bit but no-one has said anything to Darnell. I didn't really like Sara but I think the sympathy vote will do a lot for her this week. Out of all of them in there it's only Sara or Rachel that should be in the running imo.


----------



## Guruchelles (Aug 30, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> I don't, that's a cop-out. Sara had been worn down by those wankers, you could see it in her face. What has happened this week has totally changed my opinion on the housemates. *I'm really pissed off at Kat particularly for defending Rex and nominating Sara. Rachel did stick up to Rex a bit *but no-one has said anything to Darnell. I didn't really like Sara but I think the sympathy vote will do a lot for her this week. Out of all of them in there it's only Sara or Rachel that should be in the running imo.



Is that why Kat got moody when Rachel nominated Rex in the open nomination? I was confused by that point.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 30, 2008)

I've got to agree with you there. 

Sara or Rachel ftw


----------



## Looby (Aug 30, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> Is that why Kat got moody when Rachel nominated Rex in the open nomination? I was confused by that point.



Yeah, Kat was blaming Sara for what went on because she's friends with both the boys. Rachel is a bit more objective I think.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 30, 2008)

Yeah - I'm well sick of Kat's miniscule fall-outs eclipsing everything else iyswim.....the night after Darnell and Rex were really harrassing Sara, her only concern was her own falling out with Darnell. 
She strikes me as more than a bit selfish in her quest to be Mrs Nice (aka - popular). 

She's quite happy for people's bad behaviour to pass by completely uncommented on, so long as it's not affecting her...and then when it does affect her, she whines and cries and seems genuinely not to be able to grasp the fact that people can be nasty to her...to HER!? When she's so NICE and SWEET!?! 

Even if they've clearly been being complete cunts to someone/everyone else (presumably those other people just aren't as lovely as she is...and so are in some way deserving of such appalling treatment...except that in fact, it's never appalling unless it's happening to her).

Rachel obviously judges people far more on how they behave towards EVERYONE, rather than just how they treat her.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 30, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> Rachel obviously judges people far more on how they behave towards EVERYONE, rather than just how they treat her.



Rachel FTW!!


----------



## zoooo (Aug 30, 2008)

There's not really one I particularly like this year. (Well, after Dale and Stuart left).

I guess Rex is the one I'm most drawn to. Don't really want him to win any money though.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 30, 2008)

zoooo said:


> There's not really one I particularly like this year. (Well, after Dale and Stuart left).
> 
> I guess Rex is the one I'm most drawn to. Don't really want him to win any money though.



Me either, to be honest. I am down to ones I feel the most indifferent about, or something.


----------



## fuBganger (Aug 30, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Me either, to be honest. I am down to ones I feel the most indifferent about, or something.



Yup that's it for me exactly. I was just starting to warm to Lisa last week. I don't know if I'll even watch the end. I don't want any of them to win, spesh not Rachel cos she reminds me of a nasty girl in school.


----------



## ymu (Aug 30, 2008)

Rex: Kat, you don't have to sing all the time.

Kat: You don't have to be arrogant all the time, but I don't try to stop you.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 30, 2008)

Haha!


----------



## Addy (Aug 30, 2008)

Kat: I saw his lollipop..... chupa chups


----------



## sheothebudworths (Aug 31, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Me either, to be honest. I am down to ones I feel the most indifferent about, or something.



Exactly the same for me.

For the first time ever - which just goes to show what a rubbish set of housemates they've been this year!


----------



## zoooo (Aug 31, 2008)

And how bloody stupid they were at nominating all the good ones at the same time so we had to vote out the better people.

If they'd kept Stuart and Dale it would have been more interesting to watch for eye candy reasons.

If they'd kept Luke and Bex it would have been more interesting to watch for entertainment reasons.

Well, in my opinion, anyway.


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 31, 2008)

Yes but the only thing consistent about BB is that the twats, no matter how entertaining, will _always_ get voted out by the public


----------



## zoooo (Aug 31, 2008)

*shakes fist at public*


----------



## sheothebudworths (Sep 1, 2008)

Argh - Katreya was at it again! 

She's a passive-aggressive fucking nightmare!


----------



## Looby (Sep 1, 2008)

She is doing my nut in now. It was a jokey conversation, she's being pathetic.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Sep 1, 2008)

And you can betcha bottom dollar she wouldn't have given a flying fuck if they'd said the same thing _to Sara_....   

She's completely self-absorbed and insincere, imo.


----------



## exosculate (Sep 1, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> And you can betcha bottom dollar she wouldn't have given a flying fuck if they'd said the same thing _to Sara_....
> 
> She's completely self-absorbed and insincere, imo.



I said she was fake ages ago, many people wouldn't have it. It's good to be proved right.


----------



## Looby (Sep 1, 2008)

exosculate said:


> I said she was fake ages ago, many people wouldn't have it. It's good to be proved right.


----------



## exosculate (Sep 1, 2008)

zoooo said:


> If they'd kept Stuart and Dale it would have been more interesting to watch for eye candy reasons.



The fact that Dale was a misogynist twit didn't put you off him?


----------



## zoooo (Sep 1, 2008)

He only showed that in the video to get in. The whole time he was in there I didn't see any of that. I know which one I would believe is more likely to be the real him. 
I don't think he's a saint or anything, but I think he's a decent bloke.


----------



## lemontop (Sep 1, 2008)

Interesting how none of the other housemates came to Kat's defence this time tho.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 1, 2008)

Well there was nothing to defend really. Unlike with Sara's situation.

Kat is an idiot. I don't necessarily think she's fake, I think she really is just that ridiculous.


----------



## Gmart (Sep 2, 2008)

zoooo said:


> If they'd kept Stuart and Dale it would have been more interesting to watch for eye candy reasons.



Absolutely, and we could do with some women with great tits in there as well for the same reason 

Dale was a whinger as well, and on this programme, if you whinge you get booted out in general.

It saddens me that we have such young and immature people in there. The only ones left with any maturity are Michael and Rachel, neither of whom are particularly interesting. Rex is just a bullying arrogant prick with Darnell as his bitch puppy, so hopefully they'll be the next two out.


----------



## foo (Sep 2, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> Rachel obviously judges people far more on how they behave towards EVERYONE, rather than just how they treat her.



yeh Rachel might not be the most entertaining housemate - but she's a decent person i reckon.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 2, 2008)

Gmarthews said:


> Absolutely, and we could do with some women with great tits in there as well for the same reason





Are Kat's boobs not up to scratch?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 2, 2008)

foo said:


> yeh Rachel might not be the most entertaining housemate - but she's a decent person i reckon.



Her website about doing beauty pageants is a bit weird. When I first looked at it it changed my opinion of her a bit. She's very superficial and weird on it. Loads about how to look a certain way. But not, I suppose, in the same way as you see in Heat et al.

Anyway, still Rachel ftw.


----------



## foo (Sep 2, 2008)

eh? Rachel doing beauty pageants?   irrc someone said she was a model...i think. but beauty pageants?? 

got a link?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 2, 2008)

foo said:


> eh? Rachel doing beauty pageants?   irrc someone said she was a model...i think. but beauty pageants??
> 
> got a link?



She came 2nd when Imogen was Miss Wales.

http://www.rachel-rice.co.uk/


----------



## foo (Sep 2, 2008)

Rachel's Beauty Domain. okaaay. 

what an odd, and notverynice looking site. bland innit.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 2, 2008)

Vant wait for this to be over so i can get back to watching films at night, there is never enough time what with this being on at 9 or 10 

anyway i want rex to win, as he a massive wanker like me


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 2, 2008)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Vant wait for this to be over so i can get back to watching films at night, there is never enough time what with this being on at 9 or 10
> 
> anyway i want rex to win, as he a massive wanker like me



*ignore*


----------



## Sadken (Sep 2, 2008)

I want a meteorite to hit Elstree at 9.47pm, destroying all human life and traces of human society within a 10 mile radius (to be absolutely sure), leaving Davina McCall's robot exoskeleton to power back up, clamber up through the wreckage and announce - with red eyes glaring into all of our souls through the screen - that the prize money will be rolled over to next year or just given directly to me, failing that.

The remaining housemate I dislike the least is Rachel by some way but it'd be a sorry state of affairs if she won, having provided absolutely zero in the way of interest.  The only thing she has provided, really, has been a kind of warm fuzzy feeling brought about by witnessing the development of what looks like a lifelong friendship with Kat.


----------



## foo (Sep 2, 2008)

more like a warm fuzzy feeling in your pants ken 




well you did say you fancied her.


----------



## Sadken (Sep 2, 2008)

That's urine, foo and I'd thankyou not to mention it.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 2, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> *ignore*




REX FTW !!! REX FTW !!!

might stick some cash on it just incase...


----------



## foo (Sep 2, 2008)

Rex is a dickhead control freak. 

the fact that he can't ever concede that he might be in the wrong about _anything _ makes him look even more of a babyish spoilt prick. 

imo of course.


----------



## snackhead (Sep 2, 2008)

Sadken said:


> I want a meteorite to hit Elstree at 9.47pm, destroying all human life and traces of human society within a 10 mile radius (to be absolutely sure), leaving Davina McCall's robot exoskeleton to power back up, clamber up through the wreckage and announce - with red eyes glaring into all of our souls through the screen - *that the prize money will be rolled over to next year *or just given directly to me, failing that.
> 
> The remaining housemate I dislike the least is Rachel by some way but it'd be a sorry state of affairs if she won, having provided absolutely zero in the way of interest.  The only thing she has provided, really, has been a kind of warm fuzzy feeling brought about by witnessing the development of what looks like a lifelong friendship with Kat.



Oi get yer own material  life on the light entertainment thread circuit's tough enough without my jokes being nicked by, er, jokers.

**Post 4878**



snackhead said:


> I reckon BB should do a prize rollover this year



and don't you even dare think about fixing your mouth to say it's not possible to read through all the posts


----------



## Sadken (Sep 2, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Oi get yer own material  life on the light entertainment thread circuit's tough enough without my jokes being nicked by, er, jokers.
> 
> **Post 4878**
> 
> ...



I "updated" your post to make it more relevant to this generation.  The film version is going to have Shia Lebouef as the production manager and Lindsay Lohan as the secretary he just can't get off his mind.  It's being made for tax write off purposes pretty much.


----------



## snackhead (Sep 2, 2008)

snackhead said:


> I reckon BB should do a prize rollover this year





Sadken said:


> I "updated" your post to make it more relevant to this generation.  The film version is going to have Shia Lebouef as the production manager and Lindsay Lohan as the secretary he just can't get off his mind.  It's being made for tax write off purposes pretty much.



Throw in Zach Braff as the faithful best friend who lacks basic life skills and a CGI Bernie Mac just for the heck of it and we may be moving towards a handshake.


----------



## Sadken (Sep 2, 2008)

They're in, but Braff wants a helicopter full of midget hookers before he inks the deal.


----------



## snackhead (Sep 2, 2008)

Sadken said:


> They're in, but Braff wants a helicopter full of midget hookers before he inks the deal.



Sounds like someone's hailing a cab to Dealbreaker Avenue..............................


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 2, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Sounds like someone's hailing a cab to Dealbreaker Avenue..............................



oh the lulz


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 2, 2008)

double eviction tonight!


----------



## snackhead (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh dear they're all wearing afro wigs and Kat's just started to black her face up. Let's hope they all don't join in cos 2 of them won't have time to wash it off before it's time to go...............................


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 2, 2008)

I liked Rex doing his best Gordon Ramsey impression.


----------



## dodgepot (Sep 2, 2008)

heh


----------



## aqua (Sep 2, 2008)

that was worth it to see them all cry


----------



## dodgepot (Sep 2, 2008)

sure was


----------



## Looby (Sep 2, 2008)

It really was.  I was chuckling to myself, then I thought 'that's a bit cruel'. Then I chuckled again. 

Big Brother has made me a bad person.


----------



## aqua (Sep 2, 2008)

I laughed a lot  possibly the most all series 

*isn't speaking to sparklefish though after the snot thread*


----------



## ymu (Sep 2, 2008)

That was very cruel, and very pointless. Excellent stuff!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 2, 2008)

Rex for the other of tonights evictions?


----------



## ymu (Sep 2, 2008)

That's what I'm hoping. The boy thinks it will be Kat.


----------



## Looby (Sep 2, 2008)

God, this interview is torture.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 2, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> God, this interview is torture.



They always are.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 2, 2008)

please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex


----------



## lemontop (Sep 2, 2008)

According to DS Mo only got 1.8% of the vote to win.


----------



## snackhead (Sep 2, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex please be rex



Nope Kat


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 2, 2008)

wow!!!!


----------



## Chairman Meow (Sep 2, 2008)

YESSSSSSS! Kat is out!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 2, 2008)

Was not expecting that at all.


----------



## dodgepot (Sep 2, 2008)

funny, and totally unexpected   

oh and stop fucking crying!!!


----------



## Looby (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't think it's funny now, I feel a bit sad. They're so upset.


----------



## ymu (Sep 2, 2008)

The boy is chuffed. It's the first time he's beaten me in the prediction stakes this series!

He'll never let me forget it.


----------



## snackhead (Sep 2, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> God, this interview is torture.



Guessing Davina won't get more than a couple of sentences out of Kat.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Sep 2, 2008)

Lol - it's like someone's died ffs.

(this one's pre-recorded btw)


----------



## Wookey (Sep 2, 2008)

Funny as fuck.


----------



## Looby (Sep 2, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Lol - it's like someone's died ffs.
> 
> (this one's pre-recorded btw)



How do you know?


----------



## snackhead (Sep 2, 2008)

Sing Happy House For Me


----------



## Looby (Sep 2, 2008)

Wookey said:


> Funny as fuck.



I'm torn.


----------



## snackhead (Sep 2, 2008)

Woah boos


----------



## N_igma (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm so glad that whiny little cunt is out now.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Sep 2, 2008)

"Happy happy house, happ-py ha-

**SOB**"

Sorry, but I nearly died laughing.


----------



## Flashman (Sep 2, 2008)

How the Harry H Corbett is that thundercunt Rex _still there_??


----------



## ymu (Sep 2, 2008)

I hope the reason it's pre-recorded is to allow them time to calm down - Kat doesn't look like she'll survive an interview right now.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 2, 2008)

That was brilliant.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Sep 2, 2008)

"Please don't take any more of my friends away..." 

Lolorama...


----------



## snackhead (Sep 2, 2008)

ymu said:


> I hope the reason it's pre-recorded is to allow them time to calm down - Kat doesn't look like she'll survive an interview right now.



She had a temporary recovery to smile and pose for the paps  Davina's presenting BBLB so might be pre-rec to give her time to get ready.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 2, 2008)

This is total fucking LOLcity.


----------



## snackhead (Sep 2, 2008)

She's not well is she?


----------



## N_igma (Sep 2, 2008)

Lulz!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 2, 2008)

welcome to LOLcity - population: everybody watching channel4 right now.


----------



## aqua (Sep 2, 2008)

her accent is really strange


----------



## Chairman Meow (Sep 2, 2008)

Jesus fucking Christ I could not be in the same room.....


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 2, 2008)

aqua said:


> her accent is really strange



Its coz she is from foriegnia


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Sep 2, 2008)

What kat got evicted????


Amazing- she so thought she had it in the bag!!! hah ha happy fucking hOUSE NOT!!!!


----------



## Looby (Sep 2, 2008)

It's even harder to understand her because she's hysterical. 

She is fucking bonkers isn't she?


----------



## snackhead (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm seriously concerned about her


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Sep 2, 2008)

I like Rachel.

I don't even care that she looks like Richard E Grant. Fuck it.

There, I've said it.


----------



## snackhead (Sep 2, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> What kat got evicted????
> 
> 
> Amazing- she so thought she had it in the bag!!! hah ha happy fucking hOUSE NOT!!!!



You know about Mo too right?


----------



## N_igma (Sep 2, 2008)

For a 30 year old she really is living in 1983.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Sep 2, 2008)

snackhead said:


> You know about Mo too right?



NO....

Mo gone as well!!!?


rex is gonna be up with mikey for final i reckon


----------



## snackhead (Sep 2, 2008)

N_igma said:


> For a 30 year old she really is living in 1983.




She'll be proper crushed when she tries to still be mates with Davina when the cameras switch off


----------



## N_igma (Sep 2, 2008)

Davina's A Racist!!1!1!!!!1!!!


----------



## snackhead (Sep 2, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> NO....
> 
> Mo gone as well!!!?
> 
> ...



Yep double eviction tonight - Mikey MUST NOT WIN THIS


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Sep 2, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Yep double eviction tonight - Mikey MUST NOT WIN THIS



I so hope he does>>>>


----------



## snackhead (Sep 2, 2008)

N_igma said:


> Davina's A Racist!!1!1!!!!1!!!



*hides racist cookie from N_igma*


----------



## N_igma (Sep 2, 2008)

Darnell should win.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 2, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> I like Rachel.
> 
> I don't even care that she looks like Richard E Grant. Fuck it.
> 
> There, I've said it.



Weclome to teamrachel!


----------



## Chairman Meow (Sep 2, 2008)

snackhead said:


> Yep double eviction tonight - Mikey MUST NOT WIN THIS



I agree wholeheartedly. I will never forget the sprouts.

I don't know who I want to win, I hate them all.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Sep 2, 2008)

N_igma said:


> Darnell should win.



That little drama queen,.....nah!!!


----------



## Looby (Sep 2, 2008)

N_igma said:


> Darnell should win.



No he fucking shouldn't.  I'd rather Rex won than that twat.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 2, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> I so hope he does>>>>



He could win purely on the strength of that clip of him eating that chilli. 

It makes me do a laugh wee.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Sep 2, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> How do you know?



An evil cabal of sick fucks who actually bet on this rubbish I'm afraid...


----------



## snackhead (Sep 2, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> I so hope he does>>>>



*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  IT CANNOT BE MARK MY WORDS A VICTORY FOR MIKEY IS A VICTORY FOR SHAUN SAUSAGEHEAD!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Sep 2, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> No he fucking shouldn't.  I'd rather Rex won than that twat.



yep agreed!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Sep 2, 2008)

snackhead said:


> *NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  IT CANNOT BE MARK MY WORDS A VICTORY FOR MIKEY IS A VICTORY FOR SHAUN SAUSAGEHEAD!!!!!!!!!!*



*picks up phone and votes mikey*


----------



## Chairman Meow (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh I'd forgot Sara was still in it. I don't like her much, but she's better than the rest of them. I hope she wins.

I wanted Darnell to win until he started calling her a slut.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Sep 2, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> He could win purely on the strength of that clip of him eating that chilli.
> 
> It makes me do a laugh wee.



yes and millenium dome cake eating fest!!!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Sep 2, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> Oh I'd forgot Sara was still in it. I don't like her much, but she's better than the rest of them. I hope she wins.
> 
> I wanted Darnell to win until he started calling her a slut.



She already won 25k- so hope someone else wins.....not much of a character to warrant winning imo...


----------



## Looby (Sep 2, 2008)

Ooooooh, dirty Dirk is on BBBM.


----------



## Flashman (Sep 2, 2008)

Rachel ftw I've decided.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Sep 2, 2008)

Sweaty Betty said:


> She already won 25k- so hope someone else wins.....not much of a character to warrant winning imo...



Yeah I know, but I really hate all the others.

Mikey =creepy revolting perve
Rex = arrogant horrible twat
Rachel = boring twee irritating and annoying ( Disney princess MY ARSE)
Darnell  = aggressive and frustrated
Sarah = tease with a shocking accent

Sarah is best of a bad lot IMO.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Sep 2, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> Yeah I know, but I really hate all the others.
> 
> Mikey =creepy revolting perve
> Rex = arrogant horrible twat
> ...



I agree with all them descriptions bar the mikey one....


MIKEY TO WIN!!!!!


----------



## Looby (Sep 2, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> Yeah I know, but I really hate all the others.
> 
> Mikey =creepy revolting perve
> Rex = arrogant horrible twat
> ...



Yup. I like Rachel but she annoys me far more than Sara now.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Sep 2, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> He could win purely on the strength of that clip of him eating that chilli.
> 
> It makes me do a laugh wee.



I can't stop watching the clip of Mikey getting twated by  1000-1 shot, but guilty lulz each time.

"WHIT THE FECK WEZ THAT YOU FECKING FECKERS!!!"


----------



## Flashman (Sep 2, 2008)

Actually I agree Sara has grown on me.

But she's still Aussie though at the end of the day.


----------



## stereotypical (Sep 2, 2008)

Call me a sadist but I really enjoyed Kats eviction 

Sara FTW


----------



## zoooo (Sep 2, 2008)

Rex is the least annoying, to me.

But he's already rich, so... I dunno.


----------



## Pieface (Sep 2, 2008)

Sara is funny - she's really quite odd and I like her.  She can win


----------



## Chairman Meow (Sep 2, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> I can't stop watching the clip of Mikey getting twated by  1000-1 shot, but guilty lulz each time.
> 
> "WHIT THE FECK WEZ THAT YOU FECKING FECKERS!!!"



Oh man , I hadn't seen that before! I'm crying here, that was beautiful.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 2, 2008)

Yeah, apart from her voice, she's alright.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 2, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> I can't stop watching the clip of Mikey getting twated by  1000-1 shot, but guilty lulz each time.
> 
> "WHIT THE FECK WEZ THAT YOU FECKING FECKERS!!!"





Mikey has some of the best clips of the series, IMO.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 2, 2008)

PieEye said:


> Sara is funny - she's really quite odd and I like her.  She can win





zoooo said:


> Yeah, apart from her voice, she's alright.



This is acceptable to my tastes.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 2, 2008)

Chairman Meow said:


> Oh man , I hadn't seen that before! I'm crying here, that was beautiful.



Brilliant, innit.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 3, 2008)

Just watching Kat's eviction interview - Jesus she is annoying - going on and on in that stupid voice


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 3, 2008)

Who is FTW now then?

I have heard a lot of people say Rex. I can see it, as well.


----------



## exosculate (Sep 3, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Who is FTW now then?
> 
> I have heard a lot of people say Rex. I can see it, as well.



I frigging hope not, he is an arrogant self obsessed misogynist twat. They are his good points!


----------



## exosculate (Sep 3, 2008)

D'wards said:


> Just watching Kat's eviction interview - Jesus she is annoying - going on and on in that stupid voice



Hahahahaha - has Kat gone? Missed it tonight, I hate her falseness so much - so good to hear this!


----------



## Flashman (Sep 3, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Who is FTW now then?
> 
> I have heard a lot of people say Rex. I can see it, as well.



Doubt it. Past winners:

1. Craig Phillips: not a bastard
2. Brian Dowling: not a bastard
3  Kate Lawler: not a bastard
4. Cameron Stout: not a bastard
5. Nadia Almada: not a bastard
6. Anthony Hutton: bit of a twat
7. Pete Bennett: . but not a bastard
8. Brian Belo: not a bastard

Rex is a right bastard. 

So unless the GBP suddenly go a bit mental he won't win.


----------



## exosculate (Sep 3, 2008)

Flashman said:


> Doubt it. Past winners:
> 
> 1. Craig Phillips: not a bastard
> 2. Brian Dowling: not a bastard
> ...



Agreed - seems unlikely!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 3, 2008)

I don't know anymore. I thought he would be universally hated, but I have heard a few people now say they like him, they like his arrogance, they think he is funny and right on, etc etc. I just wouldn't be surprised if he did well.


----------



## Looby (Sep 3, 2008)

I like his honesty and I was thinking last night that he's actually pretty perceptive. He seems to be the one person in the house that has people like Darnell and Mo sussed. I don't want him to win though. He doesn't need the money but then neither does Sara really. She's already had 25k.


----------



## Tank Girl (Sep 3, 2008)

I was really surprised to see kat go last night - at first it was quite funny, but then I felt a bit bad for her, cos I don't think she's right in the head.

mo going was brilliant though 

and as for who to win... well I dunno - rex IS a twat, but there's just summat about him that I do quite like. I'd quite like rachel to win for being nice. and there's no way I want crowflirt sara to win.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 3, 2008)

REX FTW !!!!

i like when Kat said, please dont take anymore of my friends away, and then her name was called... Class

i thought she would be out beofre mo to be honest.


----------



## bellator (Sep 3, 2008)

Kat really wanted to win, class.

Mikey for the win as he has provided the biggest laughs in the house for me.


----------



## Robstarr (Sep 3, 2008)

Flashman said:


> Doubt it. Past winners:
> 
> 1. Craig Phillips: not a bastard
> 2. Brian Dowling: not a bastard
> ...





4. Cameron: was a cunt


----------



## ScallyWag II (Sep 3, 2008)

B0B2oo9 said:


> REX FTW !!!!
> 
> *i like when Kat said, please dont take anymore of my friends away, and then her name was called... Class*
> 
> i thought she would be out beofre mo to be honest.


 
That made me .  Was good last night, totally unexpected, Mo's face 

Out of those that are left, i'm stuck.  Don't mind Mikey so much now, he has been quite funny at times.  Or Rachel, although she does grate a bit.  Rex, please god NO.  Can't stand him, arrogant arse.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 3, 2008)

I have a sneaking suspicious Sara will do quite well.

I quite like her 

I'm doing some transcribing work at the moment for a guy who's writing a researchy-type book, and one of the people involved is from Australia, and her name begins with S (although it isn't Sara), and in my mind she looks just like Sara. She certainly sounds like her. It makes the transcribing work a little less dull, I suppose. It also means I have a bond with Sara that means I'll support her to the end


----------



## Pieface (Sep 3, 2008)

I actually ended up really hating Kat after last nights display.  She's putting it on, she's not very good at it and the only people she fools are thick twats like Rachel.   Thing is, when she stops the shit for 2 seconds she talks some quite good sense, but all that "my fwend, I love my fwend and my fwend love me" bollocks and ranting just made her come across as a div. God I loathed her and her stupid fucking cookie.  Davina did too - you could see it 

Rachel is really really dim isn't she?   Like biblically so.  

This series has been crap.  

I want Rex or Sara to win but only if they get shot in the head straight after.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 3, 2008)

I'd be quite happy to shoot people who vote for Rex in the head, if that's any help?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Sep 3, 2008)

PieEye said:


> I actually ended up really hating Kat after last nights display.  She's putting it on, she's not very good at it and the only people she fools are thick twats like Rachel.   Thing is, when she stops the shit for 2 seconds she talks some quite good sense, but all that "my fwend, I love my fwend and my fwend love me" bollocks and ranting just made her come across as a div. God I loathed her and her stupid fucking cookie.  Davina did too - you could see it
> 
> Rachel is really really dim isn't she?   Like biblically so.
> 
> ...



I had to turn her off after the marmite comparison........


----------



## Pieface (Sep 3, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'd be quite happy to shoot people who vote for Rex in the head, if that's any help?



Why not?  

End of the series is clashing with my PMT and I'm feeling the hatred


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 3, 2008)

I voted Rex to win(twice in fact) I like his sarcastic sense of humour - he's one of the few housemates this year that has been constantly entertaining


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 3, 2008)

*readies shotgun*


----------



## internetstalker (Sep 3, 2008)

dynamicbaddog said:


> I voted Rex to win(twice in fact) I like his sarcastic sense of humour - he's one of the few housemates this year that has been constantly entertaining



*sharpens knife blade*


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 3, 2008)

I've voted for both Rachel and Sara.

Now, is there an odds flash????? I need my odds flash!!!!!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 3, 2008)

see. SEE. 

Look at all the 'rex is a bastard, but he is perceptive, blah blah' talk on this very thread.

Dont be surprised if he actually wins now.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Sep 3, 2008)

I haven't caught up with the thread cos I'm only just watching last nights and didn't want to ruin the surprise, so no doubt someone else has already said this..but can I just say how fucking great it was when Katreya said 'Nooo Big Brother...please don't take away any more of my friends...  '  and then Davina said her name!   

JUSTICE!!!


----------



## zoooo (Sep 3, 2008)

'Darnell, are you black?' Rachel can't win.
Unless she spends the money on a fucking clue.


----------



## Looby (Sep 3, 2008)

PieEye said:


> I actually ended up really hating Kat after last nights display.  She's putting it on, she's not very good at it and the only people she fools are thick twats like Rachel.   Thing is, when she stops the shit for 2 seconds she talks some quite good sense, but all that "my fwend, I love my fwend and my fwend love me" bollocks and ranting just made her come across as a div. God I loathed her and her stupid fucking cookie.  *Davina did too - you could see it *
> 
> Rachel is really really dim isn't she?   Like biblically so.
> 
> ...



Davina did BBBM last night and she clearly can't stand Kat.


----------



## Pieface (Sep 3, 2008)

Oooh - tell me some facts please - what happened?!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 3, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Davina did BBBM last night and she clearly can't stand Kat.



I saw that.


----------



## Flashman (Sep 3, 2008)

Robstarr said:


> 4. Cameron: was a cunt



Oooh was he? What did he do?

I had him as simply a boring sort. It's a long time ago though tbh.



As for Rex being popular with some, perhaps some folk just like the entertainment, even if it's by an arrogant Tory boy bullying cunt, rather than to just jog along with the likes of "nice" Rachel.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Sep 3, 2008)

Better late than never "To Win BB9" *oddsflash!!!*

Mikey: 2.16
Rachel: 3.7
Sara: 6.6
Rex: 9.2
Darnell: 30.0

Any of the top four could win imo, although I can see Sara fading out before the final if Rex and Darnell leave her alone. Most polls still have Rachel ahead by some distance followed by Sarah, then Mikey and Rex. Darnell is seen as a no-hoper at this stage.
Why is Mikey fave rather than Rachel? Rather like the twins last year Rachel is seen as a "soft" poll leader. "Nice" doesn't tend to make people pick up the phone and vote. Mikey has the potential of the "Scottish vote", plus the perception that casual viewers and voters who watch a few shows plus the final will vote for  "that poor blind man". I still have Rex as one to watch at this point, which is a miracle after the Nicole fiasco...

It's all to play for.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 3, 2008)

God, I really, really don't want Rex or Mikey to win. Ugh.


----------



## aqua (Sep 3, 2008)

no I don't


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 3, 2008)

im going to stick £20 on rex and £10 on Darnell


----------



## N_igma (Sep 3, 2008)

We were just discussin, what's gonna happen when Mikey's doing his interview?

"We're gonna take a look at your best bits now, here put these headphones on Mikey."


----------



## snackhead (Sep 3, 2008)

dynamicbaddog said:


> I voted Rex to win(twice in fact) I like his sarcastic sense of humour - he's one of the few housemates this year that has been constantly entertaining



Are you Nicole?


----------



## ymu (Sep 3, 2008)

N_igma said:


> We were just discussin, what's gonna happen when Mikey's doing his interview?
> 
> "We're gonna take a look at your best bits now, here put these headphones on Mikey."


Yeah, 'cos they normally broadcast the best bits with no sound.


----------



## foo (Sep 4, 2008)

i don't get all the Kat hating tbh -  she seemed harmless to me. and a damn sight more entertaining than Rachel  

saying that though, at this stage i want Rachel to win. best of a dull job i reckon. either her, or Sarah.

and i _really_ don't want Rex to win.


----------



## Looby (Sep 4, 2008)

PieEye said:


> Oooh - tell me some facts please - what happened?!



Sorry, just seen this, I can't remember why now. Rubbish aren't I?  She didn't make any declaration about her feelings for her, just that she was less sympathetic than in the interview. She did talk quite a bit about her passive aggressive nature.


----------



## Gmart (Sep 4, 2008)

This series has just proved to me that the producers deliberately don't choose anyone with any maturity at all!

Sara is patently lightweight tho I felt for her when she was being bullied.

Rachel is sweet enough and good for her, but she is also just a bit thick, and there is always part of me screaming at the TV "You're teaching our kids!!??"

Rex is beyond confident and in the arrogant area - but at least he believes in himself. However his stint with Nicole just put me off; as a couple he shows his insecurity and he has generally taken being a git just a bit too far.

Mikey's fine, and prob will win - he at least tells it as it is, as Rex does, but he doesn't go too far, and is generally positive.

Darnell just needs to grow up! Stop taking himself so seriously etc.

Like I said, not the best example of UK society, but in some ways really quite representative...


----------



## Pieface (Sep 4, 2008)

Darnell:  "people LIKE me!"

Oh dear


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 4, 2008)

They are all just FAIL.


----------



## Sadken (Sep 4, 2008)

What happened with Davina and Kat then?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 4, 2008)

Sadken said:


> What happened with Davina and Kat then?



It wasn't anything that was explicitly said...

Kat kept trying to grap all the attention.

For example, when Kat and Mo came onto big mouth, Mo walked on, waved, sat down.

Kat came in at the same time, was trying to talk to all the audience, then stood in the middle of the stage and was waving at the cameras. Everyone else pulled faces a bit, like WTF is she doing. 

And then when Kat tried to take over any conversation with her talking, the way she does, Davina was just kind of dismissive of her.

I watched Little Brother yesterday and the presenters of that were the same with her. Just cutting her short when she was trying to grab attention.


----------



## Pieface (Sep 4, 2008)

Did she twat on and on about how much she loves her friends and how much they love her and how it's forever and how she just wants everyone to be happy etc etc etc???

 

I'd like to see what poor bastard is marrying her.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 4, 2008)

PieEye said:


> Did she twat on and on about how much she loves her friends and how much they love her and how it's forever and how she just wants everyone to be happy etc etc etc???
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see what poor bastard is marrying her.



Pretty much.

I reckon he must be deaf.


----------



## Sadken (Sep 4, 2008)

Hmmm....do you buy into the "fake Kat" or "agenda Kat" thing then?  I think I would've but I know a couple of insanely over the top characters like her who are attention seekers, definitely, but not devious or anything like that.  Slagging BB contestants for being attention seekers is a bit like slagging fish for being wet, you know?


----------



## Pieface (Sep 4, 2008)

Doesn't mean you can't hate them for it   You can be an enteraining attention seeker or a total fucking mentalist kiddy impersonator.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 4, 2008)

foo said:


> i don't get all the Kat hating tbh -  she seemed harmless to me. and a damn sight more entertaining than Rachel
> 
> saying that though, at this stage i want Rachel to win. best of a dull job i reckon. either her, or Sarah.
> 
> and i _really_ don't want Rex to win.





Sadken said:


> Hmmm....do you buy into the "fake Kat" or "agenda Kat" thing then?  I think I would've but I know a couple of insanely over the top characters like her who are attention seekers, definitely, but not devious or anything like that.  Slagging BB contestants for being attention seekers is a bit like slagging fish for being wet, you know?



^^ These two things.

Yes, she's trying to grab attention, but I really do imagine she's a lot like that irl. In fact, for her, it is rl, fgs!

Having to watch that clip of Shaunio doing that "waaaaaaaa" thing when she cried that time made me very angry. He's a prize cunt and needs to be shot  I'd much rather someone like Kat get all the limelight than a wazzock like him


----------



## Sadken (Sep 4, 2008)

True, true.  She veered between the two for me, definitely.  Think she'd be ace on CBeebies though.


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Sep 4, 2008)

As Kat was walking up the stairs I was struck by how much she looked like Alan Carr


----------



## Sadken (Sep 4, 2008)

Christ, she does as well...

Also, I thought it was quite revealing that she said "please don't take my friends away from me" when Davina came back on the 2nd time.  She hadn't considered she might be going herself.  

I reckon she's the most popular housemate amongst other housemates ever though.


----------



## Chairman Meow (Sep 4, 2008)

Sadken said:


> True, true.  She veered between the two for me, definitely.  Think she'd be ace on CBeebies though.




On the first night of BB, my sprog announced 'I don't like that lady, she's really creepy', and then proceeded to leave the room every time he saw her on tv.  He is a better judge of character than me, cos I thought she was quite sweet at first. Although a few days of happy fucking house and I'd have lamped her.


----------



## Sadken (Sep 4, 2008)

Hahaha, shows what I know...


----------



## foo (Sep 4, 2008)

PieEye said:


> Did she twat on and on about how much she loves her friends and how much they love her and how it's forever and how she just wants everyone to be happy etc etc etc???
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see what poor bastard is marrying her.



PieEye!  you used to be soo nice   

tbh, i would have probably liked Kat if i was in the house and would've probably spent the time mooching about with her and Rachel...or wandering around after Lisa with my jaw permanently dropped .....or have been kicked out for lamping Rex and Darnell in the mush 

Rachel to win (and i say this with a resigned sigh). 

although i am slowly warming a wee bit to Mikey which shocks the shit out of me.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 4, 2008)

Prediction for the final

1) Mikey - people will vote for him because he has some of the best clips, he has the scottish vote, he stood up to rex

2) Rex - people will vote because they think he is funny, all the reasons put on here, girls like his arrogance, he will get the girl vote

3) Rachel - she will come third because she is a bit dull and not as many people will feel bothered enough to vote for her, she is 
nice, and she has come out looking alright from being picked on by Rex, mostly water off her back. 

4) Sara - people like her, she is a bit attractive, but she already has her £25,000, came in late so not an original

5) Darnell - its just not going to happen, for loads of reasons.


----------



## Tank Girl (Sep 4, 2008)

I found myself having lustful thoughts about rex again last night and it's just not right  stop it, stop it, STOP IT!!!!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 4, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> I found myself having lustful thoughts about rex again last night and it's just not right  stop it, stop it, STOP IT!!!!



SEE. 

THIS is what I am saying.


----------



## foo (Sep 4, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> I found myself having lustful thoughts about rex again last night and it's just not right  stop it, stop it, STOP IT!!!!



ha 

a bloke at work is the same. 

he's had a Rex t-shirt made. i'm sure i saw sex stains on it too.


----------



## foo (Sep 4, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> 2) Rex - people will vote because they think he is funny, all the reasons put on here, girls like his arrogance, he will get the girl vote



oh do fuck off 

he will get the 'girl vote'   as it happens most blokes i know who watch BB seem to really like Rex too. 

and not just my gay mate who got the t-shirt made.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 4, 2008)

foo said:


> oh do fuck off
> 
> he will get the 'girl vote'   as it happens most blokes i know who watch BB seem to really like Rex too.
> 
> and not just my gay mate who got the t-shirt made.



I mean he will get the vote that would have gone to Dale or Stuart if they were still there.

GAWD.


----------



## foo (Sep 4, 2008)

i refer you back to your "He will get the girl vote" prediction, young man. 

so in your opinion -  'girls' only do phwoaar votes then? 

GAWD.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 4, 2008)

foo said:


> i refer you back to your "He will get the girl vote" prediction, young man.
> 
> so in your opinion -  'girls' only do phwoaar votes then?
> 
> GAWD.



eff off foo, you knows what I am saying. 



I was going to call it the 'beefcake' vote but rex is not beefcake


----------



## foo (Sep 4, 2008)

ok then. 


yeh i'm being a dick -  well spotted Dillinger. i am now officially off your back.  

anyway, Rachel. she's a funny one isn't she. really good at being impartial and fair, and i like the way she did on occasion stand up to people when they were being cunts....but. she's also a bit thick really isn't she?  its' odd. i can't get a proper handle on her tbh. 

i quite like Sarah now though. and Mikey, as i said.

Darnell's just embarrasssing. 


am i boring you yet?


----------



## Pieface (Sep 4, 2008)

foo said:


> PieEye!  you used to be soo nice



Well she's a big old fake - all the puppy eyes and the baby talk, she puts it on something chronic and it hadn't become apparent until the interview with Davina how bad she was.  She's vile.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 4, 2008)

yeah, but isnt it who you vote "for" that counts?  Who in their right mind would ever do anything for (or against) rachel?  She couldn't possibly inspire enough motivation to pick up the phone and dial 10 digits in anyone.....


----------



## Tank Girl (Sep 4, 2008)

I voted for rachel.


----------



## Gmart (Sep 4, 2008)

Apparently Rex says he will give the prize money to charity if he wins it...

It's amazing how short people's memories are. Not so long ago i thought he was probably the most hated person in the house i'd ever seen, due to his horrendous actions while Nicole was there - but now everyone likes him again!

He is still a cock, even if he is fun when away from Nicole...


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 4, 2008)

Gmarthews said:


> Apparently Rex says he will give the prize money to charity if he wins it...
> 
> It's amazing how short people's memories are. Not so long ago i thought he was probably the most hated person in the house i'd ever seen, due to his horrendous actions while Nicole was there - but now everyone likes him again!
> 
> He is still a cock, even if he is fun when away from Nicole...



I still think he a fucking cock. I am shocked that people dont see right through him.


----------



## tommers (Sep 4, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> I still think he a fucking cock. I am shocked that people dont see right through him.




me too.   it's weird.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 4, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> I voted for rachel.



What inspired you?  What was going through your mind whilst you did it?  Did your mind not wander off halfway through dialing to more interesting thoughts of "i wonder what it would look like if I painted one nail red and the others black..." before you looked into your dialing hand and realised that you had forgotten why you had picked up the phone in the first place, then trotted to the kitchen to enjoy a dry rivita?

Sorry, I'm not a fan.  She's just too bland.  Last night when they were doing impressions and could not find anything to say about Rachel just kinda summed it up for me.....


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 4, 2008)

He's a nasty piece of fucking shit.

Oh, and I said earlier, I mustered the necessary interest to vote for Rachel. I know I'm not alone.

Rex needs to be killed in teh face. As do Darnell and Mikey, for that matter.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 4, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> He's a nasty piece of fucking shit.
> 
> Oh, and I said earlier, I mustered the necessary interest to vote for Rachel. I know I'm not alone.
> 
> Rex needs to be killed in teh face. As do Darnell and Mikey, for that matter.



But even people who think he is a nasty piece of shit like him for it. Or something.


----------



## Tank Girl (Sep 4, 2008)

Jon-of-arc said:


> What inspired you? What was going through your mind whilst you did it? Did your mind not wander off halfway through dialing to more interesting thoughts of "i wonder what it would look like if I painted one nail red and the others black..." before you looked into your dialing hand and realised that you had forgotten why you had picked up the phone in the first place, then trotted to the kitchen to enjoy a dry rivita?
> 
> Sorry, I'm not a fan. She's just too bland. Last night when they were doing impressions and could not find anything to say about Rachel just kinda summed it up for me.....


 


I wrote myself a note just in case my mind wandered 

tbh, I wish darnell hadn't gone wrong, cos I really liked him a while back.


----------



## Pieface (Sep 4, 2008)

Gmarthews said:


> Apparently Rex says he will give the prize money to charity if he wins it...



I saw a clip of him saying he owed it to the people who had voted for him to be as enteraining as possible in the last days in the house.  He's got a PR drive going on


----------



## dodgepot (Sep 4, 2008)

foo said:


> i quite like Sarah now though. and Mikey, as i said.



mikey? urgh. STFU mikey, please, for once.

to be honest - i don't want any of them to win. they're all shit, pretty much. although rex can be funny. but he's still ubercock. YEAH!!!

i want aiselyne to pop in and win.


----------



## internetstalker (Sep 4, 2008)

I hate rex!

he's a prickunt!


----------



## Flashman (Sep 4, 2008)

It is weird the Rex thing innit. Maybe if people actually had to spend time with him his cuntiness would stay in the mind more, as it is it's only an hour a day on the telly, you can pause him and make a brew etc.

Anyway, nowt as queer as folk.

I still think I want Rach ftw but they're all sort of okay-ish.

Anyone but R*x I guess.


----------



## tommers (Sep 4, 2008)

so there's been five blokes in the past page saying how much of a prick they think rex is...

but it's not just girls and gay men who like him... oh no...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm a woman and I hate Rex a hooooooooooge amount. Like loads and loads. He's a cock, and I don't like him for it, I hate him for it.

So there.


----------



## tommers (Sep 4, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'm a woman and I hate Rex a hooooooooooge amount. Like loads and loads. He's a cock, and I don't like him for it, I hate him for it.
> 
> So there.



yeah, but you're special.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 4, 2008)

tommers said:


> yeah, but you're special.



Yeh, she has a penis.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 4, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> I wrote myself a note just in case my mind wandered
> 
> tbh, I wish darnell hadn't gone wrong, cos I really liked him a while back.



Agreed, he has screwed up his chances.  Personally I think it would have reflected badly on Sara if he hadn't gone mental.  Still, Darnell FTW, Sara second....


----------



## electrogirl (Sep 4, 2008)

I literally want to rip my own head off whenever Darnell talks now. I've never seen a contestant so obsessive about who is going to win.

Last night when he was attacking Sarah for choosing Miky...god, leav her alone!! It was a flippant question!

I don't want Rex to win even though I do hav lusty thoughts about him, I know those lusty thoughts are wrong because he is a complete jerkoff.

Rachel can fuck off and grow up and get some cynicism please. I could just NOT get along with someone that sappy and sunny. 

Mikey...he's alright, I like him and Rex's arguey relationship but he still makes me feel queasy.

Sara ftw. Best of a bad bunch meh,

I'm with dodgepot on the Aiselyne idea.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 4, 2008)

Aisleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyne

know yourself, little girl


----------



## Tank Girl (Sep 4, 2008)

I think ash-a-leeeeeyne was my favourite housemate ever. I still wanna be in her and amy winehouse's gang


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 4, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> I think ash-a-leeeeeyne was my favourite housemate ever. I still wanna be in her and amy winehouse's gang



I think she is the only BB housemate that I have carried on liking more and more since leaving the big brother house.


----------



## electrogirl (Sep 4, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> I think ash-a-leeeeeyne was my favourite housemate ever. I still wanna be in her and amy winehouse's gang



i still am trying to find a way in...once i find it i'll call you


----------



## Tank Girl (Sep 4, 2008)

likewise


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 4, 2008)

Mc Rex Ftw !!!!!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 4, 2008)

I LOLed at Mikeys breakdance. 

I came back on my computer just to say LOL



Rex was quite good at that as well.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Sep 4, 2008)

Final highlights. So:

*oddsflash!!!*

Mikey: 1.77
Rachel: 5.0
Rex: 8.2
Sara: 10.0
Darnell: 32.0

Let's take this one by one.

Mikey:

Big momentum now, the edits have been hugely in his favour imo. Been given every chance to win. So why then has every live audience in EVERY show I've ever seen reacted with such apathy to him? Why is he second to fourth on every poll I've consulted thus far? Not all of them have been manipulated. Is Mikey wearing the emperor's new clothes?
He's had the standout comedy moments of the show so far: the baseball, the chilli, "Sara! You have been evicted!" etc. Even so, he's essentially the default winner for me - eliminate the impossible, and what's left is the winner. In this case a Nazi-memorabilia collecting perve. Still, he's blind and SCOTTISH. This should be enough. Rab C Nesbitt ran for long enough ffs...

Rachel:

Has the appalling disadvantage of looking more and more like Richard E Grant with every show ("Mikey! You utter cunt!"). Has been destroyed in the edit in the past week and hasn't risen to the challenge of being in the final five. I do like her, but bland doesn't harvest votes, despite still being in first place in the majority of polls. A soft leader imo. No bullying from Rex = no votes. Tears are not enough baby, and constant chickpeas/beans/grapes/"oh my gosh!" refs certainly ain't...

Rex:

Lazarus? Momentum firmly in his favour, has performed a minor miracle to get back from public enemy no. 1 status when Nicole was in the house and he was bullying Rachel and Sara. He's one of those public schoolboys who you really should HATE but can't help liking. The only real challenge to Mikey imo. Consistently and unexpectedly cheered by BB crowds, getting good edits and would (strangely) be a good winner for the BB franchise - entertaining and controversial. Intention to give money to charity is out there, and if I had to place a bet, Rex at 8.2 wouldn't break the bank. *strangulated "YEAH!!!*

Sara:

Can an Aussie really win BB by being bullied and flirting with the HMs? I don't think so (see Aussie BB two years ago). I actually like Sara - she'd be an ace drinking buddy - and she's certainly popular, but like Rachel, now Rex and Darnell have stopped bullying her she's had to stand on her own two feet. Leading Darnell on again isn't going to work in her favour. Very little chance imo, and not just because she has the shiniest nose in BB history.

Darnell:

Rank outsider due to Sara-related meltdowns, but momentum is in his favour, and assuming Sara keeps flirting with him he may do a little better than expected. THE most self-obsessed HM in recent years, I really fear for him. 100% will be locked up for assault after an ill-advised "date" with Sara ("Shit, man! I thought it was like, just you and me, you know, not all your friends too?") goes tragically and inevitably wrong...


In conclusion? The most open BB in years. I'd predict a male winner, but little more. It takes a hell of a lot for a female to win BB and this doesn't look the year, much as I'd like Rachel to nick it. Rex SHOULD win imo, but Mikey probably will.

Oh I dunno. Please not Mikey!


----------



## exosculate (Sep 4, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Final highlights. So:
> 
> *oddsflash!!!*
> 
> ...



Nice analysis oranges as ever.

I hope you don't want Rex to win though, he really is an obnoxious cunt, not withstanding the very strong inadequacies of all the others,

The order of pref for me would be

Sarah <--- Chameleonic and annoying but yet less annoying than the others
Mikey <---He is dirty and rude
Rachel <--- She is boring and tedious
Darnell <---He is a twat
Rex <--- I hate him


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Sep 4, 2008)

exosculate said:


> Nice analysis oranges as ever.
> 
> I hope you don't want Rex to win though, he really is an obnoxious cunt, not withstanding the very strong inadequacies of all the others,



Ta exo. I've done well on the evictions this year, but I think I'm on to a loser in the final thanks to laying Mikey so early. Doh!

Personally I'd give Rex the crown for cutting Dale and Jennifer dead in the second week - "Sorry, did I just upset your imaginary girlfriend?". 

Only bettered by Kat's "Please don't take any more of my friends away Big Brother" imo.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 5, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Personally I'd give Rex the crown for cutting Dale and Jennifer dead in the second week - "Sorry, did I just upset your imaginary girlfriend?".
> 
> .


yes I remember that

 REX TO WIN!!!


----------



## Flashman (Sep 5, 2008)

One half-decent one-liner does not a cool bloke make.

He's still a bullying Tory boy arrogant tosser.


----------



## avu9lives (Sep 5, 2008)

REX TO WIN !!!!


----------



## exosculate (Sep 5, 2008)

Flashman said:


> One half-decent one-liner does not a cool bloke make.
> 
> He's still a bullying Tory boy arrogant tosser.



Its not the Tory bit its the bully bit that bothers me.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 5, 2008)

avu9lives said:


> REX TO WIN !!!!



This is what I am talking about.


----------



## Flashman (Sep 5, 2008)

Even without the Tory bit he's a bullying arrogant tosser then 

Treats women like shit too.

Oh, but can be quite funny, apparently.

Bernard Manning and Jim Davidson ftw.


----------



## Flashman (Sep 5, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> This is what I am talking about.



Worrying innit.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 5, 2008)

Flashman said:


> Worrying innit.



Everyone loves a tory arsehole. 

Its why Boris Johnson won.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 5, 2008)

Flashman said:


> Even without the Tory bit he's a bullying arrogant tosser then
> 
> Treats women like shit too.
> 
> ...



He's rude to people but he's not a bully Not much evidence of him treating _women like shit_ either..


----------



## Flashman (Sep 5, 2008)

Missed the whole Nicole bit then, if that's how he treats the one he supposedly loves...

And he is a bully.

I don't think you've watched much have you.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 5, 2008)

dynamicbaddog said:


> He's rude to people but he's not a bully Not much evidence of him treating _women like shit_ either..



I agree, if you actually mean the _exact opposite_ of what you just said. 

He is a massive bully, and if you don't think he treats women like shit, then why does he only pick on women?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 5, 2008)

Flashman said:


> Missed the whole Nicole bit then, if that's how he treats the one he supposedly loves...
> 
> And he is a bully.
> 
> I don't think you've watched much have you.



Not just Nichole, as AWFUL as that was. 

Ganing up with Darnell and calling Sara a slut even though it was obviously upsetting her.

Constantly picking on Rachel.

Trying to pick on Lisa.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 5, 2008)

Rex Ftw !!


----------



## Flashman (Sep 5, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Not just Nichole, as AWFUL as that was.
> 
> Ganing up with Darnell and calling Sara a slut even though it was obviously upsetting her.
> 
> ...



Aye that too.

Looking a bit grim for the Rexophiles tbh.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 5, 2008)

He has a well bad contempt for women.


----------



## CyberRose (Sep 5, 2008)

A word of caution to the [insert BB housemate's name here] haters (and I include myself in that!):


----------



## Sadken (Sep 5, 2008)

Rex has been the funniest housemate, definitely, but he's also clearly a massive arsehole and came off really badly from having Rex's Girlfriend in there.  

Mikey is just an annoying twot pretty much but, even so, has provided some good moments when standing up to Rex, taking the piss out of him or when he stuck up for Sara

Sara is a fool to herself and might've won it as a dark horse had she not been so incredibly needy.  I think it is neediness rather than ice cold bastardness with her.

Darnell has been great in terms of entertainment at times and terrible at others.  He doesn't deserve to win for the bullying Sara stuff, which was really nasty although I think Rex was actually worse out of the two of them, Rex is just smart enough to be ambiguous in his bullying.

Rachel is a personality vacuum but the only actually straight up nice person in there.  She's been supportive of others during her time there and pretty damned stoic as well.  Her to win....I guess....


----------



## Pieface (Sep 5, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> A word of caution to the [insert BB housemate's name here] haters (and I include myself in that!):




Oh we know about _that_.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 5, 2008)

Flashman said:


> Missed the whole Nicole bit then, if that's how he treats the one he supposedly loves...
> 
> And he is a bully.
> 
> I don't think you've watched much have you.



fyi I have'nt missed a single highlights show this year
As for that Nicole thing she was a total fucking  nightmare and I think he's a saint for putting up with her in the first place


----------



## electrogirl (Sep 5, 2008)

PieEye said:


> Oh we know about _that_.



yeah we jsut don't care


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 5, 2008)

dynamicbaddog said:


> fyi I have'nt missed a single highlights show this year
> As for that Nicole thing she was a total fucking  nightmare and I think he's a saint for putting up with her in the first place



But Rex acted perfectly.


----------



## Pieface (Sep 5, 2008)

Rex needs to grow up.


----------



## dodgepot (Sep 5, 2008)

he needs to join kabbalah. and move to LA.


----------



## Pieface (Sep 5, 2008)

And me?


----------



## dodgepot (Sep 5, 2008)

yes. we all do.

especially firky.


----------



## Pieface (Sep 5, 2008)

what is "firky"?


----------



## tommers (Sep 5, 2008)

PieEye said:


> what is "firky"?



a blank space in urban photos.


----------



## electrogirl (Sep 5, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> he needs to join kabbalah. and move to LA.



kabbalah is so 2004 dodgepot you square.


----------



## Sadken (Sep 5, 2008)

CyberRose said:


> A word of caution to the [insert BB housemate's name here] haters (and I include myself in that!):




I've known about that since I was one!


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 5, 2008)

I knew about it before i was one 

REX TO WIN


----------



## Sadken (Sep 5, 2008)

I meant one day!


----------



## foo (Sep 5, 2008)

Sadken said:


> He doesn't deserve to win for the bullying Sara stuff, which was really nasty although I think Rex was actually worse out of the two of them, Rex is just smart enough to be ambiguous in his bullying.



totally agree. Rex is one of those 'charming' bullies that always seem to have lots of drippy fans. 

he's a clever fucker and no mistake.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah an me


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 5, 2008)

foo said:


> totally agree. Rex is one of those 'charming' bullies that always seem to have lots of drippy fans.
> 
> he's a clever fucker and no mistake.



Yeh

I know people like him. I see right through them.


----------



## exosculate (Sep 5, 2008)

foo said:


> totally agree. Rex is one of those 'charming' bullies that always seem to have lots of drippy fans.
> 
> he's a clever fucker and no mistake.



What clever in _a kingdom of the blind the one eyed man is king_ kind of way?

I think he is a very mediocre public school boy who only owns restaurants because his very rich dad bought them for him.

I think you may be mistaking his accent and privilege for intelligence.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 5, 2008)

All those people wanting Rex to win are clearly just as big a twat as him.

I feel sorry for them all


----------



## foo (Sep 5, 2008)

i don't mean cleverness in the same way you mean intelligence perhaps exo? 
i think Rex is a _very _clever people manipulator and controller. people like that (in my experience) are often charmers, have 'fans' rather than friends, and are bullies.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 5, 2008)

foo said:


> i don't mean cleverness in the same way you mean intelligence perhaps exo?
> i think Rex is a _very _clever people manipulator and controller. people like that (in my experience) are often charmers, have 'fans' rather than friends, and are bullies.



He knows how to wear his arrogance, he knows how to manipulate


----------



## exosculate (Sep 5, 2008)

foo said:


> i don't mean cleverness in the same way you mean intelligence perhaps exo?
> i think Rex is a _very _clever people manipulator and controller. people like that (in my experience) are often charmers, have 'fans' rather than friends, and are bullies.



Oh I see. With you there, and agreed, although I think people like that sometimes have psychopathic tendencies.


----------



## foo (Sep 5, 2008)

ha. didn't even realise he was a public schoolboy  

but yeh, i know he didn't 'make his money off the sweat of his brow' like he keeps hintng at. his dad set up those restaurants didn't he. Rex just works in them...and reallly shit caffs they are too apparently.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 5, 2008)

foo said:


> ha. didn't even realise he was a public schoolboy
> 
> but yeh, i know he didn't 'make his money off the sweat of his brow' like he keeps hintng at. his dad set up those restaurants didn't he. Rex just works in them...and reallly shit caffs they are too apparently.



Apparently, although he is a chef, his family cook still makes all his meals.


----------



## exosculate (Sep 5, 2008)

foo said:


> ha. didn't even realise he was a public schoolboy
> 
> but yeh, i know he didn't 'make his money off the sweat of his brow' like he keeps hintng at. his dad set up those restaurants didn't he. Rex just works in them...and reallly shit caffs they are too apparently.



You couldn't tell!

It's well documented his dad is a multi millionaire.


----------



## exosculate (Sep 5, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Apparently, although he is a chef, his family cook still makes all his meals.


----------



## foo (Sep 5, 2008)

i don't often read Heat so wouldn't know...


----------



## Sadken (Sep 5, 2008)

I can't believe foo loves Rex so much, I'd never have thought that'd be the case.


----------



## foo (Sep 5, 2008)

fack orf. 

i did _really_ like him at first!


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 5, 2008)

I like Rex and i am a twat FACT


----------



## Flashman (Sep 5, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> All those people wanting Rex to win are clearly just as big a twat as him.
> 
> I feel sorry for them all



Maybe it's a cathartic exercise for them, akin to admitting to owning a Jim Davidson DVD in public or summat.

It's quite brave actually.

The Rex fans _are_ brave 

*applauds*


----------



## internetstalker (Sep 5, 2008)

Rex is a cock

end of thread!


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 5, 2008)

Rex to win, start of new thread


----------



## Flashman (Sep 5, 2008)

Cock to win! Everybody loves cock some people are just liars.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 5, 2008)

i love cock !


----------



## Flashman (Sep 5, 2008)

Huzz-ah!

sherry, Niles?


----------



## Sadken (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm a cock.


----------



## exosculate (Sep 5, 2008)

Apparently Rex is already being lined up for a celebrity chef deal. Producers endemol, good final edit anybody?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm not watching the final tonight.

It'll be the first time I've not watched it.

I'm finally breaking free. It's so ... liberating 

All the wankers voting for Rex can have him, and their shame. I don't care anymore. Endemol are teh evilz, Channel 4 are cunts, and Davina is a sell out. There, I said it.

It's all bollocks, it's all wank, it's all a horrible, horrible indictment of slebrity bollocks, and I wash my hands of it.

Ah. I feel so superior now.


----------



## foo (Sep 5, 2008)

did you see that thing today in the Times (i think) about how Big Brother started in the Netherlands. quite interesting. 

VP  bet you do sneak a peek!


----------



## exosculate (Sep 5, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:


> I'm not watching the final tonight.
> 
> It'll be the first time I've not watched it.
> 
> ...



I am with you, so tragic, i will be out so definitely won't see it.


----------



## Sadken (Sep 5, 2008)

You are the closest thing this board has to its own Subcomdante Marcos, VP, standing up for all the BB watchers and saying "NO MORE!" and I salute you.  But I am not with you and I've already sold you out to the gringos.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 5, 2008)

foo said:


> did you see that thing today in the Times (i think) about how Big Brother started in the Netherlands. quite interesting.
> 
> VP  bet you do sneak a peek!



Nope, I won't! I'll be baking bread, washing my hair, and watching something more interesting instead.

Then I will grin in my own smug way at all you saddos who continue to prop up Endemol's disgusting and vile programme.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 5, 2008)

Sadken said:


> You are the closest thing this board has to its own Subcomdante Marcos, VP, standing up for all the BB watchers and saying "NO MORE!" and I salute you.  But I am not with you and I've already sold you out to the gringos.



It's okay Kenneth.

Just watch your back, that's all I'll say. Listen for the truck outside your house in the middle of the night ... when _they[/]i come for you ...._


----------



## foo (Sep 5, 2008)

yeah, yeah, i bet you'll be logging on here at 4 a.m checking who won.....


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 5, 2008)

Sadken said:


> You are the closest thing this board has to its own Subcomdante Marcos, VP, standing up for all the BB watchers and saying "NO MORE!" and I salute you.  But I am not with you and I've already sold you out to the gringos.



Y BASTA


----------



## foo (Sep 5, 2008)

hey has anyone noticed that easy texting number has gone this series  that 8444 one. 

this is one of the reasons i haven't voted. i mean texting a name was easy peasy...but i _really_ can't be bothered to ring, and speak. 

the other reason is obvious. i don't really like any of them that much.


----------



## Sadken (Sep 5, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Y BASTA



Indeed, amigo....indeeeeeed.


----------



## Sadken (Sep 5, 2008)

foo said:


> hey has anyone noticed that easy texting number has gone this series  that 8444 one.
> 
> this is one of the reasons i haven't voted. i mean texting a name was easy peasy...but i _really_ can't be bothered to ring, and speak.
> 
> the other reason is obvious. i don't really like any of them that much.



Saaaaaa-aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa-aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa-aaaaaaaad.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 5, 2008)

foo said:


> hey has anyone noticed that easy texting number has gone this series  that 8444 one.
> 
> this is one of the reasons i haven't voted. i mean texting a name was easy peasy...but i _really_ can't be bothered to ring, and speak.
> 
> the other reason is obvious. i don't really like any of them that much.



Yeh, thats why I have not voted. But I also dont really care very much. I could muster enough care to send a text, but to actually speak? no way.


----------



## foo (Sep 5, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Saaaaaa-aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa-aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa-aaaaaaaad.



fuck off (again) 

Dillinger knows _exactly_ what i mean! 

why d'you reckon they got rid of it Dillinger? i mean, there'll be other people like us who can't bring themselves to actually use up their vocal chords on this rubbish. 

they're missing a trick mate. <taps nose>


----------



## Pieface (Sep 5, 2008)

I never vote.


----------



## Tank Girl (Sep 5, 2008)

you don't have to speak to anyone to vote! you get a recorded message of davina saying "thank you for voting XXX" or summat like that.

think they got rid of the text votes cos of people getting charged after the lines had closed.


----------



## Pieface (Sep 5, 2008)

I will never vote!


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 5, 2008)

just stuck £20 on rex who is now 7/2

and £10 on Darnell at 20/1

also bought 10 Euro Millions tickets


----------



## avu9lives (Sep 5, 2008)

I have voted for REX 10 times now 

Thats £3.50 so far 

Cmon SEXY REXY you can do it


----------



## internetstalker (Sep 5, 2008)

avu9lives said:


> I have voted for REX 10 times now
> 
> Thats £3.50 so far
> 
> Cmon SEXY REXY you can do it



*cocks gun*


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm going to the BB wrap party again but this is the first one where I won't recognise anyone but the blind fella and the Nancy Lam lookalike (hard to avoid, even if you're actively avoiding) - who shall I punch and who shall I hug?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 5, 2008)

foo said:


> fuck off (again)
> 
> Dillinger knows _exactly_ what i mean!
> 
> ...



Coz all the text votes were being ripped off, I reckon.


----------



## Tank Girl (Sep 5, 2008)

punch alexandra, LTC.


----------



## avu9lives (Sep 5, 2008)

internetstalker said:


> *cocks gun*



You dont scare me 

Wanders of to press redial


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 5, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> punch alexandra, LTC.


Photo please, so I know what she looks like.
I was supposed to watch some of BB for my job but I ended up just watching the beginning and end credits instead in my bid to avoid it - I'm not anti BB, I just think it's run its course. It's been the least watched BB so far and they are contracted to do 2 more. I'm not sure what they'll do to get the viewers back next year without avoiding controversy. C4 have been inundated with viewer complaints about alleged bullying again but there's been no tabloid fuss to stir it up.


----------



## Flashman (Sep 5, 2008)

I hope they do more celeb ones, not really bothered if they carry on BB itself though.


----------



## Pieface (Sep 5, 2008)

The bullying hasn't been up to scratch really


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 5, 2008)

just voted for Rex, hope he wins, or Darnell... will be in the money then


----------



## Tank Girl (Sep 5, 2008)

this is alexandra... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





but go careful, she's got a "so solid" team.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 5, 2008)

voted again, thats like 10 times now


----------



## internetstalker (Sep 5, 2008)

B0B2oo9 said:


> voted again, thats like 10 times now



*takes aim*


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 5, 2008)

I've really missed the psychological show.


----------



## Flashman (Sep 5, 2008)

B0B2oo9 said:


> voted again, thats like 10 times now



Uh-huh


----------



## lemontop (Sep 5, 2008)

ugh Jason from a few years ago is on bblb. Bald but still a twat.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 5, 2008)

Flashman said:


> Uh-huh



i have !! can fax you the phone bill if you like....


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## Lisarocket (Sep 5, 2008)

Flashman said:


> I hope they do more celeb ones, not really bothered if they carry on BB itself though.



DS are reporting that the Star said that Whitney Houston is going to be in the next one 

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/celebritybigbrother5/a129511/houston-to-star-in-celebrity-big-brother.html

And the Star is a trusted source of news and information, like


----------



## Flashman (Sep 5, 2008)

You've got more money than sense Bob


----------



## Flashman (Sep 5, 2008)

Lisarocket said:


> DS are reporting that the Star said that Whitney Houston is going to be in the next one
> 
> http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/celebritybigbrother5/a129511/houston-to-star-in-celebrity-big-brother.html
> 
> And the Star is a trusted source of news and information, like





That would be magic


----------



## sheothebudworths (Sep 5, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> I think ash-a-leeeeeyne was my favourite housemate ever.



KEEP IT SCIENTIFIC


----------



## Tank Girl (Sep 5, 2008)

I've got a soft spot for smelly science, but the one like aisleyne is the bestest acest  she sounds like Rollem 

I reckon I'll get away with that, cos rollem doesn't watch big brother or pay any attention to this thread


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 5, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> KEEP IT SCIENTIFIC



eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeasy.



They were in the same series, wern't they?


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 5, 2008)

Kate was the best ever... FACT


----------



## Flashman (Sep 5, 2008)

Rex? (sucks teeth) raaaaaas.

I don't _business_.


Aisleyne was funny.


----------



## Guruchelles (Sep 5, 2008)

Are we sitting comfortably?


----------



## Tank Girl (Sep 5, 2008)

oooh, glad you said that!


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 5, 2008)

just voted for rex again and the number was busy first 3-4 times i tried !!!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 5, 2008)

Guruchelles said:


> Are we sitting comfortably?



I am LOLing already.


----------



## Tank Girl (Sep 5, 2008)

of course nicole still wants rex, he might win


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 5, 2008)

Who is going first?


----------



## Tank Girl (Sep 5, 2008)

dunno, I'm hoping mikey!


----------



## Flashman (Sep 5, 2008)

Darnell.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 5, 2008)

Can they all go first?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm SO excited!  

I fully agree with sadkens assessment a couple of pages back, for the record.


----------



## Flashman (Sep 5, 2008)

After you Claude.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Sep 5, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Rex has been the funniest housemate, definitely, but he's also clearly a massive arsehole and came off really badly from having Rex's Girlfriend in there.
> 
> Mikey is just an annoying twot pretty much but, even so, has provided some good moments when standing up to Rex, taking the piss out of him or when he stuck up for Sara
> 
> ...



This.

Would have gone for Darnell, were it not for the slut business.


----------



## Tank Girl (Sep 5, 2008)

me too sheo.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 5, 2008)

im in the money.. im in the money


----------



## Guruchelles (Sep 5, 2008)

wtf has happened to darnell?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 5, 2008)

.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 5, 2008)

rex is getting a good edit tonight, IMO.



check out the lingering shots of him.


----------



## Tank Girl (Sep 5, 2008)

squawksquawksquawksquawk


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 5, 2008)

w00t!


----------



## ScallyWag II (Sep 5, 2008)

Rex to be first out please


----------



## Tank Girl (Sep 5, 2008)

rex is wearing the silver shoes - they could be the shoes of a winning man.


----------



## Tank Girl (Sep 5, 2008)

not showing rex so well now


----------



## aqua (Sep 5, 2008)

he's such a control freak isn't he


----------



## Tank Girl (Sep 5, 2008)

he's taken 92 days out of his life to be there  

lol


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 5, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> not showing rex so well now



No, you dont understand. 

His fans LIKE that.


----------



## aqua (Sep 5, 2008)

oh look he got them all fawning over him


----------



## Swearing Nonna (Sep 5, 2008)

I shall be watching this thread closely cos I'm at blinking work grrr.

My daughter is giving me text updates but it's not the same


----------



## Tank Girl (Sep 5, 2008)

well it's funny, but I wouldn't vote him to win


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 5, 2008)

Is anybody else actually LOL-ing?


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 5, 2008)

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## aqua (Sep 5, 2008)

yep  and egging them on cos watching him be annoyed has made my evening


----------



## Flashman (Sep 5, 2008)

One final mardy from R*x.


----------



## Tank Girl (Sep 5, 2008)

oh no unix! that's no good.

they're now singing I will always love you to rex - he's loving it  ha ha!!


----------



## ScallyWag II (Sep 5, 2008)

OOooooooooooOOOOOOOoooooooHhhhh my ears are bleeding


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Sep 5, 2008)

5th place already out - so they say. Hmm...


----------



## Tank Girl (Sep 5, 2008)

yes, we're lol'ing


----------



## aqua (Sep 5, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> 5th place already out - so they say. Hmm...


who?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 5, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> yes, we're lol'ing


----------



## aqua (Sep 5, 2008)

Davina, if I had a choice I wouldn't be in watching this trust me


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 5, 2008)

W00t x 87 x 911 x 1000 !!!!!


----------



## Tank Girl (Sep 5, 2008)

oooh! darnell's out!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 5, 2008)

Darnell!!


----------



## Flashman (Sep 5, 2008)

Me got that right!


----------



## ScallyWag II (Sep 5, 2008)

Darnell!


----------



## Guruchelles (Sep 5, 2008)

he's in a towel!!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 5, 2008)

why is he wearing a towel?


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 5, 2008)

lost £10 tho


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Sep 5, 2008)

It was wrong info anyway. Some muppet started a rumour it was Sara. 

Darners first then, polls right so far...


----------



## aqua (Sep 5, 2008)

nope it's a skirt


----------



## Tank Girl (Sep 5, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> why is he wearing a towel?


I was about to ask the same thing, but now it's all revealed, he's wearing a skirt


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 5, 2008)

oh its a skirt!


----------



## Tank Girl (Sep 5, 2008)

I wondered if he was going to whip the towel off and flash everyone


----------



## Flashman (Sep 5, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> why is he wearing a towel?



That's how he rolls.

Don't label him, respect him yo.


----------



## Lisarocket (Sep 5, 2008)

Noooooo. I wanted Darnell to win


----------



## Guruchelles (Sep 5, 2008)

did he lose a bet?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 5, 2008)

Sara next!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Sep 5, 2008)

I've eaten 4 bags of crisps already, what with all the excitement!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 5, 2008)

on a non big brother related note, does anybody know what that song on the NHS cervical cancer advert is?

It is bothering me.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Sep 5, 2008)

And I'm watching it on Zattoo...a live online tv thing which someone very conveniently mentioned a few days ago on another thread  but the picture totally broke up before Darnell went, so I didn't get the full _live_ reaction!


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 5, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> on a non big brother related note, does anybody know what that song on the NHS cervical cancer advert is?
> 
> It is bothering me.



Propellerheads - On Her Majesty's Secret Cervix?


----------



## dodgepot (Sep 5, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> on a non big brother related note, does anybody know what that song on the NHS cervical cancer advert is?
> 
> It is bothering me.



i think it's just some made up thing, made to try and sound like lilly allen/kate nash sort of thing.

although i could be wrong.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 5, 2008)

dodgepot said:


> i think it's just some made up thing, made to try and sound like lilly allen/kate nash sort of thing.
> 
> although i could be wrong.



I tried googling the lyrics, but to no avail.


----------



## Flashman (Sep 5, 2008)

That car advert sounds like Frontier Psychiatrist but isn't.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 5, 2008)

I just want to say:

Stuart is looking fucking hot there.

Said as a mostly straight male.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Sep 5, 2008)

Aw - I can't help liking Darnell.


----------



## dodgepot (Sep 5, 2008)

rex!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 5, 2008)

gutted


----------



## ScallyWag II (Sep 5, 2008)

YESSSSS!   On yer bike Rexy


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 5, 2008)

Rex!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flashman (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## Ranbay (Sep 5, 2008)

if the blind guy wins im smashing in my TV FACT


----------



## sheothebudworths (Sep 5, 2008)

Ooooooooooooh - can't wait for the boos!!!!!!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Sep 5, 2008)

<shakes head at the trousers>


----------



## Flashman (Sep 5, 2008)

Booooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 5, 2008)

what a twat


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 5, 2008)

the crowd is racist or something....


----------



## Lisarocket (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm not bothered who wins now. I just didn't want Rex to win.


----------



## ScallyWag II (Sep 5, 2008)

Who's next then


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 5, 2008)

sara next,


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 5, 2008)

then them two cunts left... fucking people are stupid


----------



## Tank Girl (Sep 5, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> Aw - I can't help liking Darnell.



same here, I feel a bit sad that he blew it.


----------



## Guruchelles (Sep 5, 2008)

Whoever wins is not going to be somebody who was particularly popular in the house.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Sep 5, 2008)

Wow! Rexy. That's probably why I should stick to evictions.

Darnell had 14.9% off the vote btw, which means this whole thing is astonishingly close. Really interested to see what Rex got.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Sep 5, 2008)

ScallyWag II said:


> Who's next then






Orangesanlemons said:


> Final highlights. So:
> 
> *oddsflash!!!*
> 
> ...




Sara?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 5, 2008)

B0B2oo9 said:


> then them two cunts left... fucking people are stupid



You have achieved FAIL already tonight.


----------



## Flashman (Sep 5, 2008)

B0B2oo9 said:


> then them two cunts left... fucking people are stupid



Bitter much?


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 5, 2008)

fuck em, blind guy and stupid Welsh bint... people are stupid init


----------



## insomnia (Sep 5, 2008)

DO NOT LET THIS CUNT WIN


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 5, 2008)

^^ This


----------



## ScallyWag II (Sep 5, 2008)

insomnia said:


> DO NOT LET THIS CUNT WIN


 
I think he might do it 












or Rachel




















or Sara










 i have no idea


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 5, 2008)

im not watching ever again after tonight


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Sep 5, 2008)

Rexy got 22.5% of the vote. Really not much in this.


----------



## snackhead (Sep 5, 2008)

B0B2oo9 said:


> if the blind guy wins im smashing in my TV FACT



There's hope crowd are chanting get Mikey out......


----------



## Flashman (Sep 5, 2008)

What a fucking drip.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Sep 5, 2008)

PMSL at the crowd: "VEGAS! VEGAS! VEGAS!" 

Rex: "What are they chanting?"
Davina: "Oh nothing. Something totally unconnected."


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 5, 2008)

Flashman said:


> What a fucking drip.



innit


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 5, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> PMSL at the crowd: "VEGAS! VEGAS! VEGAS!"
> 
> Rex: "What are they chanting?"
> Davina: "Oh nothing. Something totally unconnected."



heh


----------



## ScallyWag II (Sep 5, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> PMSL at the crowd: "VEGAS! VEGAS! VEGAS!"
> 
> Rex: "What are they chanting?"
> Davina: "Oh nothing. Something totally unconnected."


 
Heh 

Next out is....

Sara!


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 5, 2008)

told ya


----------



## Flashman (Sep 5, 2008)

All going with the bookies innit.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 5, 2008)

fucking how sad are people to vote for these cunts, worst BB ever


----------



## Tank Girl (Sep 5, 2008)

I've just voted for rachel twice


----------



## Flashman (Sep 5, 2008)

Come on Bob it's only telly


----------



## sheothebudworths (Sep 5, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> PMSL at the crowd: "VEGAS! VEGAS! VEGAS!"
> 
> Rex: "What are they chanting?"
> Davina: "Oh nothing. Something totally unconnected."



LOL!!!  


Jesus Christ - Mikey or Rachel to win - what a fucking BORING RESULT!!!!


----------



## Tank Girl (Sep 5, 2008)

don't ask me bob


----------



## Lisarocket (Sep 5, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> I've just voted for rachel twice



Me too


----------



## sheothebudworths (Sep 5, 2008)

B0B2oo9 said:


> fucking how sad are people to vote for these cunts, worst BB ever



It was a shit choice all the way through though.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 5, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> It was a shit choice all the way through though.



yep


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 5, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> PMSL at the crowd: "VEGAS! VEGAS! VEGAS!"
> 
> Rex: "What are they chanting?"
> Davina: "Oh nothing. Something totally unconnected."



I don't get it....please explain someone...


----------



## Looby (Sep 5, 2008)

right, what's the fucking text number for rachel?


----------



## Flashman (Sep 5, 2008)

moonsi til said:


> I don't get it....please explain someone...




R*x shagged two lasses in Vegas behind Nicole's back or summat.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 5, 2008)

what type of cunt votes for mikey ? who ? i pray who ?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Sep 5, 2008)

Alexandra
Belinda
Dale
Darnell
Dennis 
Jennifer
Kathreya
Lisa
Luke
Mario
Maysoon
Michael 
Mohamed
Nicole
Rachel
Rebecca
Rex
Sara
Stephanie
Stuart
Sylvia


Out of those, only this lot were in the slightest bit 'interesting' imo (in BB terms, at least   )...

Alexandra
Darnell
Jennifer
Lisa
Luke
Mario
Nicole
Rex
Sylvia

9/21 - well shit.


(I know others would have gone for Becca too, but I never found her, or her and Luke, particularly entertaining either)

Stephanie MIGHT have been good, too!


----------



## snackhead (Sep 5, 2008)

Sara got 30.1 of vote


----------



## snackhead (Sep 5, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> same here, I feel a bit sad that he blew it.



Agree with that although going by the look on his face he's more than happy with the cheers he got


----------



## insomnia (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm so going to get in trouble for this






 or


----------



## zoooo (Sep 5, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> Jesus Christ - Mikey or Rachel to win - what a fucking BORING RESULT!!!!




Agreed.

I don't get this 'VEGAS' thing either....?


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 5, 2008)

So wrong.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 5, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I don't get this 'VEGAS' thing either....?



Rex took two girlfriends on holiday to Las Vegas whilst he was going out with Nichole, and shagged them.

Nichole knew this when she went into the house.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Sep 5, 2008)

To win *oddsflash!*

The Golum: 1.3
Richard E Grant: 4.5


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 5, 2008)

fuck em


----------



## Flashman (Sep 5, 2008)

Fuckinel Insomnia!! 























That labia needs trimming.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm on the coffee ice cream now.


----------



## ScallyWag II (Sep 5, 2008)

Oops, Sara tries to knobble Mikey on her way out


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 5, 2008)

douche or turd sandwich ?


----------



## snackhead (Sep 5, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Rex took two girlfriends on holiday to Las Vegas whilst he was going out with Nichole, and shagged them.
> 
> Nichole knew this when she went into the house.



*sobs* ladies, gentlemen and urbanites ...for the very last time this series 

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/big_brother/article1444269.ece

I thank you


----------



## Chairman Meow (Sep 5, 2008)

Mikey is going to win.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 5, 2008)

fuck off !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! x1001832102810271020712077021


----------



## snackhead (Sep 5, 2008)

Yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss Rachel


----------



## aqua (Sep 5, 2008)




----------



## Ranbay (Sep 5, 2008)

both cunts... scrap that cunts have a use...


----------



## ScallyWag II (Sep 5, 2008)

Rachel!!  Bloody hell!  The winner!


----------



## Chairman Meow (Sep 5, 2008)

What?! WHAT?!


----------



## insomnia (Sep 5, 2008)

YES, but NO!!
Oh fuck who cares. Can we bin this thread now


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 5, 2008)

looking forward to mikeys best bits.... what happend then, who was that? when did that happen.... oh


----------



## snackhead (Sep 5, 2008)

Oh god the stairs..........


----------



## scooter (Sep 5, 2008)

I can go with that. She's quite sweet.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 5, 2008)

fall, please fall


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 5, 2008)

the whole world is mad... fucking mad, next year im going to burn the place down or something.


----------



## snackhead (Sep 5, 2008)

Piss poor selection to choose from this year so anyone but Mikey's ok by me


----------



## sheothebudworths (Sep 5, 2008)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.....................


----------



## sheothebudworths (Sep 5, 2008)

B0B2oo9 said:


> fall, please fall








Ooops, forgot mario was about  ......I mean...'  '


----------



## sheothebudworths (Sep 5, 2008)

I've got no fucking food left.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 5, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> I've got no fucking food left.



I've got some chili chutney if you want some


----------



## Lisarocket (Sep 5, 2008)

No doubt some people will moan that Rachel winning is the triumph of the average, but i think they're confusing it with her being genuinely nice, which isn't an average thing by any means.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Sep 5, 2008)

An amazing result (not that I'm complaining, Mikey losing saved me a small fortune)!

The polls were right in the end. I've never seen someone so trashed in the edit in the final week and still come through. She did nothing except say "oh my gosh!" and witter about chickpeas. Nothing. Her high initial supposrt must have just about seen her through.

And still she came through. I've never been so happy to be so wrong. Thank you, my little Welsh Withnail. 

(Rubbish winner for the show btw, and possibly the first to face boos exiting the house. How weird is that?)


----------



## sheothebudworths (Sep 5, 2008)

Rachels eviction interview is basically going to be about Kathreya, Mikey, ckickpeas and grapes, isn't it? Maybe a bit of jogging thrown is as filler.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Sep 5, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> I've got some chili chutney if you want some



I've got no fucking gravy.


----------



## snackhead (Sep 5, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> I've got no fucking food left.



I can bike over some brussel sprouts which have been spat out into a bucket of cold water.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 5, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> I've got no fucking gravy.


Cheese will do


----------



## ScallyWag II (Sep 5, 2008)

She is getting boos


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 5, 2008)

i might propose to the other half this is so fukcing boring...


----------



## Chairman Meow (Sep 5, 2008)

snackhead said:


> I can bike over some brussel sprouts which have been spat out into a bucket of cold water.



You bastard.


----------



## snackhead (Sep 5, 2008)

B0B2oo9 said:


> i might propose to the other half this is so fukcing boring...



C'mon now you're just being silly.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Sep 5, 2008)

Thank fuck the fireworks are drowning out the BOOOOOOOO!!!!!!s


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 5, 2008)

snackhead said:


> C'mon now you're just being silly.



i will


got a rose in my mouth right now !


----------



## snackhead (Sep 5, 2008)

Rachel's nicked a cup


----------



## sheothebudworths (Sep 5, 2008)

'Thankyou, thankyou, thankyou, thankyou, thankyou, thankyou...'










*shotgun*


----------



## Chairman Meow (Sep 5, 2008)

B0B2oo9 said:


> i will
> 
> 
> got a rose in my mouth right now !



Do it.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Sep 5, 2008)

snackhead said:


> I can bike over some brussel sprouts which have been spat out into a bucket of cold water.



<vomits>


----------



## snackhead (Sep 5, 2008)

B0B2oo9 said:


> i will
> 
> 
> got a rose in my mouth right now !



Are you Mario?


----------



## mhwfc (Sep 5, 2008)

ScallyWag II said:


> She is getting boos



It's like kicking an enthusiastic puppy!!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 5, 2008)

I would just like to say that I was the first one on this thread to say Rachel FTW


----------



## stereotypical (Sep 5, 2008)

Its such a joke isnt it, who the hell voted for Rachel, did they watch the bloody show!


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 5, 2008)

Has anyone won yet?


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 5, 2008)

she said yes !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Awesome


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 5, 2008)

She won because everybody else was so repulsive everybody. It is some kind of negative win.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 5, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> <vomits>



You don't like sprouts or people called Jamie. I'm beginning to wonder why I liked you in the first place  < first time I've felt this to be an appropriate smiley


----------



## snackhead (Sep 5, 2008)

B0B2oo9 said:


> she said yes !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Awesome



C'mon Bob, it's ok tell the truth. It's for the best.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 5, 2008)

erm, she said yes... i just text Badgers the picutre of the ring, he will back me up... he's my super best friend.


----------



## snackhead (Sep 5, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> She won because everybody else was so repulsive everybody. It is some kind of negative win.



A who do you wish dead the least win


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 5, 2008)

It is pretty amazing that she won, really.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 5, 2008)

Who won then?


----------



## ymu (Sep 5, 2008)

Congrats Bob.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 5, 2008)

Picture of winner too please


----------



## snackhead (Sep 5, 2008)

B0B2oo9 said:


> erm, she said yes... i just text Badgers the picutre of the ring, he will back me up... he's my super best friend.



Any chance of hearing from the lucky lady at some point?  Btw you still haven't denied being Mario......


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 5, 2008)

she dont post here... thank god 

BB was so boring i asked her... FACT


----------



## sheothebudworths (Sep 5, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> You don't like sprouts or people called Jamie. I'm beginning to wonder why I liked you in the first place



I'm guessing you missed the regurgitated sprouts epsiode....  






(I love _normal_ sprouts!  )


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 5, 2008)

ymu said:


> Congrats Bob.





Thanks


----------



## sheothebudworths (Sep 5, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> Who won then?



I can't remember her name....


----------



## snackhead (Sep 5, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> It is pretty amazing that she won, really.



If Mikey had won I would have gone to bed angry and you would all have had to live with that.

Been on live feed, screen's just gone black. Guess that's it then


----------



## sheothebudworths (Sep 5, 2008)

(((( snackhead  ))))


----------



## sheothebudworths (Sep 5, 2008)

Still - at least you're not pregnant.


----------



## Flashman (Sep 5, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> Picture of winner too please









Rachel Rice.


----------



## Flashman (Sep 5, 2008)

Oh well, at least that cunt R*x didn't win.

Congrats Bob2oo9, the real winner tonight.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 5, 2008)

Flashman said:


> Rachel Rice.



She looks a bit dull - what was special about her?


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks 


she wont sit down now...


----------



## Flashman (Sep 5, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> She looks a bit dull - what was special about her?



She's Welsh. And nice.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 5, 2008)

Oooh, I llke nice Welsh people


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm Welsh


----------



## sheothebudworths (Sep 5, 2008)

Flashman said:


> She's Welsh. And nice.



And not horrible.


----------



## chriswill (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm nice


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 5, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> She looks a bit dull - what was special about her?



Nothing.

Absolutely nothing.

Oh also, you promised to get me the phone number of that acrobat from that big brother hijack show.


----------



## Flashman (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm nice. But not Welsh.

Aye, there's the rub.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 5, 2008)

Dillinger4 said:


> Nothing.
> 
> Absolutely nothing.
> 
> Oh also, you promised to get me the phone number of that acrobat from that big brother hijack show.



I didn't promise anything! I always end up getting drunk and only speaking to the people who look like they welcome a bit of attention ie the unpopular ones. 
The only person I've ever spoke to properly at these shindigs is Maggot and that was only cos I knew him before and he's a lovely fella. And nice. And Welsh for that matter.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Sep 5, 2008)

Rofl - over on BBBM Davina almost managed to emotionally blackmail Rachel into giving away £75000 to the other finalists. Fucking uncomfortable viewing, Davina clearly hates her.

Rachel ended up having to promise 10k to charity just to get her off her back.


----------



## Looby (Sep 5, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Rofl - over on BBBM Davina almost managed to emotionally blackmail Rachel into giving away £75000 to the other finalists. Fucking uncomfortable viewing, Davina clearly hates her.
> 
> Rachel ended up having to promise 10k to charity just to get her off her back.



That was awful. I don't think Davina is suited to the BBBM format, she just needs to concentrate on the nice fluffy interviews.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 5, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Rofl - over on BBBM Davina almost managed to emotionally blackmail Rachel into giving away £75000 to the other finalists. Fucking uncomfortable viewing, Davina clearly hates her.
> 
> Rachel ended up having to promise 10k to charity just to get her off her back.





I saw that

It probably be so easy to get her to hand her money over.


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 6, 2008)

watching on +1 now...

had Cristmas lunch once with Boyd Hilton.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 6, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> That was awful. I don't think Davina is suited to the BBBM format, she just needs to concentrate on the nice fluffy interviews.



BBBM is Russell Brands. Nobody will ever come close.


----------



## Looby (Sep 6, 2008)

Matthew Horne and James Cordon were good and I quite liked Nick Grimshaw but you're right Russell was the best by a long way.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 6, 2008)

sparklefish said:


> Matthew Horne and James Cordon were good and I quite liked Nick Grimshaw but you're right Russell was the best by a long way.



Oh I quite liked Nick Grimshaw. But that format will always be Russell's. He made it.

I agree about Davina. It just didn't work that well.

But I saw some worse presenters. Jamelia was pretty bad.

Actually, I just remembered Keith Lemon's. He was fucking brilliant.


----------



## wtfftw (Sep 6, 2008)

Orangesanlemons said:


> Rofl - over on BBBM Davina almost managed to emotionally blackmail Rachel into giving away £75000 to the other finalists. Fucking uncomfortable viewing, Davina clearly hates her.
> 
> Rachel ended up having to promise 10k to charity just to get her off her back.


It was awful. And she does clearly hate her.

Anyone spot the five evil questions davina had to ask? One popped up for rachel which they had to skip past. Obviously weren't expecting her to win.



sparklefish said:


> That was awful. I don't think Davina is suited to the BBBM format, she just needs to concentrate on the nice fluffy interviews.


Except she's shit at those too.


BOOOO Davina.


----------



## foo (Sep 6, 2008)

hahahhahahahahaha dickhead Rex  he was such a cringeworthy cock 

other than that - what an anti climax. 




thankyouthankyouthankyouthankyou - shut up Rachel.


----------



## Looby (Sep 6, 2008)

foo said:


> hahahhahahahahaha dickhead Rex  he was such a cringeworthy cock
> 
> other than that - what an anti climax.
> 
> ...



It was a wet fart of a final wasn't it? I'm glad mikey didn't win but apart from that it was a bit rubbish.


----------



## Flashman (Sep 6, 2008)

Davina is shit at interviews shocker.


----------



## foo (Sep 6, 2008)

she really is shit isn't she. so many missed opportunities in her interviews - crap crap crap. 

that glittery bin bag was rank too.


----------



## foo (Sep 6, 2008)

the only bits i found entertaining last night were Rex' face when he was 2nd out (he REALLY thought he was going to win)  

and his travolta-esque   poses as he went down the runway. 

he forgot to be cool and standoffish for a bit there didn't he -  hilarious!


----------



## Flashman (Sep 6, 2008)

And he looked a right dick when he turned to get his photo taken and pulled his collars up and pouted.

I mean wtf? Is he 7? Give him a hairbrush too so he can pretend to be Jason Donovan.

(showing my age there....er....Chris Brown then)


----------



## exosculate (Sep 6, 2008)

What happened then?

I get Rivetting Rachel has won, what was the order of exit for the others?

And did any interviews excite anyone at all?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Sep 6, 2008)

Rachel
Mikey
Sara
Rex
Darnell


And the interviews were all shite.


----------



## exosculate (Sep 6, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> Rachel
> Mikey
> Sara
> Rex
> ...



ThankU

Sara beat Rex and Darnell - oh yes.

Although sadly that is the only positive i can see there.


----------



## Flashman (Sep 6, 2008)

I didn't know she was an actress who had been in Sherlock Holmes and shit, thought she was a teacher.

Perhaps it was all an act then...


----------



## Looby (Sep 6, 2008)

Flashman said:


> And he looked a right dick when he turned to get his photo taken and pulled his collars up and pouted.
> 
> I mean wtf? Is he 7? *Give him a hairbrush too so he can pretend to be Jason Donovan.*
> (showing my age there....er....Chris Brown then)



Hush that dirty mouth. He will NEVER be Jason.


----------



## Flashman (Sep 6, 2008)

Give me ten good reasons why!


----------



## Looby (Sep 6, 2008)

Flashman said:


> Give me ten good reasons why!



I will, especially for you.


----------



## cypher79 (Sep 6, 2008)

Did anyone see some of the BB contestants on 8 out of 10 cats after?

Jimmy Carr fucking crucified them


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 6, 2008)

yeah was awesome, sean lock had a good go at them an all...


----------



## foo (Sep 6, 2008)

Sean Lock is god. 

i loved the way he was with Charley. she didn't know how to handle him at all!


----------



## zoooo (Sep 7, 2008)

So... why the fuck was Darnell wearing a long lacy white skirt on his big exit from the house???




Dillinger4 said:


> Rex took two girlfriends on holiday to Las Vegas whilst he was going out with Nichole, and shagged them.
> 
> Nichole knew this when she went into the house.



Ohhh, yes of course. Thank you.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 7, 2008)

zoooo said:


> So... why the fuck was Darnell wearing a long lacy white skirt on his big exit from the house???


 I was wondering that too


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 9, 2008)

dynamicbaddog said:


> I was wondering that too



We'll never know


----------



## electrogirl (Sep 9, 2008)

zoooo said:


> So... why the fuck was Darnell wearing a long lacy white skirt on his big exit from the house???



that was fucking weird! seriously wtf? i rang up my sister immediately and i didn't even have to say anything before she said 'wtf is darnell wearing?'

who's was it?

and why didn't Davina mention it? WHY?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 9, 2008)

I was at the wrap party last night - shittest party ever


----------



## Sadken (Sep 9, 2008)

You wouldn't give us the inside track on Jen and Dale even if you knew it, would you?


----------



## Flashman (Sep 9, 2008)

I assume he wore the skirt for a laugh.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't even know who you mean - I didn't watch it this year - I was only there for the free drinks - that used to get me excited, but after 9 years of them, they get boring eventually.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 9, 2008)

The onlly gossip I can share was that the housemate known as Rex seemed to think he was in a scene from Footloose


----------



## Sadken (Sep 9, 2008)

That is the gossip equivalent of drinking rainwater from a leaf after a motorbike accident has left me stranded and unable to walk or attract help - it'll keep me going for a little while but, really, it's not enough.


----------



## electrogirl (Sep 9, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> I don't even know who you mean - I didn't watch it this year - I was only there for the free drinks - that used to get me excited, but after 9 years of them, they get boring eventually.



yeah man. FREE stuff. BORING.

i love the idea of Rex McCormack.

liberating the big brother party through the medium of dance.


----------



## electrogirl (Sep 9, 2008)




----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 9, 2008)

Sadken said:


> That is the gossip equivalent of drinking rainwater from a leaf after a motorbike accident has left me stranded and unable to walk or attract help - it'll keep me going for a little while but, really, it's not enough.


I talked to that Keith Lemon fella - we had much in common - same age, hair colour, birthplace. He didn't try owt on though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 9, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> yeah man. FREE stuff. BORING.


Believe me, it does get boring after a while.


----------



## Sadken (Sep 9, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> I talked to that Keith Lemon fella - we had much in common - same age, hair colour, birthplace. He didn't try owt on though.



I like him more than Avid Merrion, definitely.  Avid got old pretty quickly.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 9, 2008)

Sadken said:


> I like him more than Avid Merrion, definitely.  Avid got old pretty quickly.



Well either he's like that in real life or he stays in character when out as him IYSWIM


----------



## Sadken (Sep 9, 2008)

Did he introduce himself as Keith?  I've definitely seen him "being Leigh" on tv before.  Not sure if I respect him and his method technique or think he's a bit weird following this disclosure from you....now, THAT is gossip, my friend.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 9, 2008)

Can't remember - I don't think he needed to introduce himself


----------



## Pieface (Sep 9, 2008)

I have danced at a birthday party attended by Keith.


----------



## electrogirl (Sep 9, 2008)

george lamb is a right smug old wanker.

he got really smug after they took zazu off the live show.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 9, 2008)

PieEye said:


> I have danced at a birthday party attended by Keith.



The stripper? Did you come out of a giant cake?


----------



## electrogirl (Sep 9, 2008)

you know when nicole said 'goodbye rex'

i always hear it in my head as in the style of that girl from shcindler's list shouting 'goodbye jews!'

which is a bit weird.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 9, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> george lamb is a right smug old wanker.
> 
> he got really smug after they took zazu off the live show.



Yes, I saw him - he would do this stupid little 'I'm humble' gesture everytime people would go over and do their fan gush thing.
A colleague was tremendously pleased to have her pic taken with him - I didn't recognise him - I only know him from people slagging him off for his radio show on here


----------



## Pieface (Sep 9, 2008)

Was this gesture putting his right hand palm down on his heart?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 9, 2008)

PieEye said:


> Was this gesture putting his right hand palm down on his heart?



Yep! How did you guess? Is it common amongst smug berks?


----------



## Pieface (Sep 9, 2008)

I can see it now.

I think he may have even been taking the piss.  Only the pope can get away with that sort of gesture.


----------



## electrogirl (Sep 13, 2008)

is anyone watching the big brother update on E4?

it's fucking hilarious.

'anyone fancy a mcdonalds?'


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 13, 2008)

I had to watch that today at work - that presenter gives me the creeps, though people seem to like him


----------



## electrogirl (Sep 13, 2008)

Left Turn Clyde said:


> I had to watch that today at work - that presenter gives me the creeps, though people seem to like him



it's his stchick isn't it? totally deadpan.

i liked him saying 'jesus christ' to Kat.

And the Belinda section was quality.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 13, 2008)

The odd bit of what that presenter said was funny, but mostly he annoyed me.
To be honest, when BB watchers watch a doc about what happened to the contestants afterwards, it's because they like BB. A bit of tongue in cheek piss-taking is great, but when it's obvious the presenter fucking despises BB it kind of leaves a bad taste in the mouth.
I found it pretty boring!


----------



## Tank Girl (Sep 14, 2008)

it was brilliant


----------



## electrogirl (Sep 14, 2008)

dale's turned into a proper nob

luke really is despicable


----------



## zoooo (Sep 14, 2008)

Dale has, hasn't he! Oh dear oh dear.

Would have been nice to see more than 3 seconds of Stuart... maybe 10 minutes or so could have been shaved off the never ending Mario section to allow this. :/


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 14, 2008)

electrogirl said:


> dale's *turned* into a proper nob
> 
> luke really is despicable



LOL



And luke has _always_ been despicable.


----------



## Tank Girl (Sep 14, 2008)

dale was always a knob!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 14, 2008)

zoooo said:


> Dale has, hasn't he! Oh dear oh dear.
> 
> Would have been nice to see more than 3 seconds of Stuart... maybe 10 minutes or so could have been shaved off the never ending Mario section to allow this. :/



I think Stuart must have been too pleasant and ordinary to really be interesting in that documentary. It was all about mocking the pretences of their new found 'celebrity'.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 14, 2008)

That is a good flipping point, Dillinger sir.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 14, 2008)

zoooo said:


> That is a good flipping point, Dillinger sir.



I wouldn't have minded seeing a bit of Stuart myself. He has looked especially beautiful the few times I have seen him since he left the BB house. I have a man-crush.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 14, 2008)

He is spectacularly yummy.


----------



## MikeMcc (Sep 14, 2008)

Oh FFS!

http://entertainment.uk.msn.com/tv/realitytv/big-brother/article.aspx?cp-documentid=9567276

At least the Osbournes were funny (in the first series anyway).  Rex in his family just come across as obnoxious tossers.


----------



## zoooo (Sep 14, 2008)

Haha!

Have you seen his family? I haven't. Might be good.....? :/


----------



## foo (Sep 14, 2008)

MikeMcc said:


> Oh FFS!
> 
> http://entertainment.uk.msn.com/tv/realitytv/big-brother/article.aspx?cp-documentid=9567276
> 
> At least the Osbournes were funny (in the first series anyway).  Rex in his family just come across as obnoxious tossers.



Rex comes from a family of obnoxious tossers, what a suprise.


----------



## electrogirl (Sep 14, 2008)

i've liked stu more and more since he came out. he's really self deprecating and cool and funny


----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 14, 2008)

Stu is MY boyfriend.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Sep 14, 2008)

Tank Girl said:


> it was brilliant



Yes! And I thought the presenter was ace!


----------



## Sadken (Sep 14, 2008)

They speculated the same thing for Alex Sibley and it never happened.  Which I was very glad about indeed.


----------



## Tank Girl (Sep 15, 2008)

sheothebudworths said:


> Yes! And I thought the presenter was ace!



he was, we loved him lots


----------

